# Any Soy Ladies out there?



## PrayerfulHope

Looking for a ttc buddy who uses Soy Isoflavones!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Anyone? :Bump:


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi Prayful hope
I read that soy was bad it you were ttc? Is this different?
lol
G x


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Yes if you have too much soy it might be bad for you, but there is actually no evidence to back that up(no studies on humans, only animals). But if you only take soy in the beginning of your cycle and stay away from it the rest of the month it can actually boost estrogen and promote ovulation. Doc said it's like 'nature's clomid' if taken (soy isoflavones 80mg) for 5 days in the beginning of cycle (example, CD 2-7, 3-8, or 4-9)


----------



## glitterqueen

Great thats a new one to try-I know I rattle when I walk lol I am gdetting day 3 test done soon so will see what that brings. I had day 21 done and fsh level was 5 so i was pleased until I discovered that its the day 3 one that counts! nervous bout results but better to know I suppose x


----------



## ravenwolf

Hey, Prayerful! I'm using soy isoflavones this cycle, I used 120mg days 2-6 I think. I'm pcos with irregular/absent cycles...so i had to wait for a cycle to use it with. I am waiting on either bfp or af now in the next week. fingers x'd.


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Me too! Do you think it helped you ovulate? I have about 5 days left until Af is due.. (not that she'll come!!PMA) but I'll let you know if it worked!


----------



## Mrs_N

i have it on order for next cycle! heard so many good things aboujt it, and hoping it will make me ovulate which I am not doing at the moment!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Good luck mrs_n!!! I hope it works for you too!

No news yet on whether or not i'm pg, although I haven't gotten a + hpt yet.. :( and I'm about 12dpo..


----------



## Mrs_N

thanks! yeah I really hope it works, i would try anything just to ovulate, then at least we are in with a chance! really want to get this cycle over and done with now so I can try it.


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Hey mrs_N just updating .. got hit by :witch: today. Unsuccessful cycle. BUT at least I ovulated! I'm going to try it again this month. Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Mrs_N

sorry :witch: arrived, fingers crossed for next cycle! 
I am waiting for her too now - back to low fertility on the cbfm, no peaks. Don't want her to arrive too soon - I'm off diving next week! Sometime the week after would be perfect!


----------



## Mrs_N

hey, just seen you possible :bfp: in the gallery! 
really hope this is it for you :dust:

I'm still waiting for af to show up. so bored now :hissy:
come on :witch: i wanna try my soy out!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

me too but today was bfn, no doubt. Guess i will wait a few more days and see if *witch* comes, she's due in about 5 days.


----------



## frogger3240

Hi Ladies,
I would love to join you all here I will be starting soy with my next cycle I have PCOS also and am so glad that there is others here that will be taking the soy to share their experiments with it...I have also been taking vitex to keep my cycles regulated also. Good Luck to you all and so glad that I found this buddy group... :flower:


----------



## Mrs_N

hi frogger! 

I'm still waiting to start my soy, because amazingly I have ovulated - on cd45! still going to take it next cycle, looking forward to seeing what benefits I get from it!


----------



## frogger3240

Mrs_N said:


> hi frogger!
> 
> I'm still waiting to start my soy, because amazingly I have ovulated - on cd45! still going to take it next cycle, looking forward to seeing what benefits I get from it!


Hi Mrs_N,

Thats wonderful that you did ovulate even though it was on cd-45 sending you loads of babydust your way...... :thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

I used Soy! Does that count??? :) Love ya!


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> I used Soy! Does that count??? :) Love ya!

Hey Megg....I'm so glad to see you here....I'm going to be starting the soy on cd-5-9 on my new cycle I'm suppose to start my cycle 2 days...megg was you also taking the soy when you just got your BFP???


----------



## PrayerfulHope

yeah she took soy to get her bfp! 

Frogger you should take soy earlier than that, it'll help you ov earlier! Which could help considering your long cycle. Mine went from 44 days to 34 days after taking the soy. I took soy cd 2-7 and ov'd on cd 19. (long lp, i know, 15 days.)


----------



## PrayerfulHope

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v378/nessiebaby/soyjoy.jpg


----------



## frogger3240

PrayerfulHope said:


> yeah she took soy to get her bfp!
> 
> Frogger you should take soy earlier than that, it'll help you ov earlier! Which could help considering your long cycle. Mine went from 44 days to 34 days after taking the soy. I took soy cd 2-7 and ov'd on cd 19. (long lp, i know, 15 days.)

Hi Prayerfulhope, may I ask what mgs you took of the soy for the cd 2-7? I was going to take 120 mgs and also let me ask you this sorry if its to much information but last night around 9:45 pm when I went to the bathroom when I wiped there was a light red I mean light so I knew that my cycle was starting so should I count that as day 1 or this morning now that I'm bleeding way more now? ..Do you have PCOS? Thanks again for your help...


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Hey, no I'd count the morning of full red blood flow as day one. Especially if there was only blood when you wiped. I don't have PCOS but I do get cysts. I took 80mg a day, didn't get pregnant but it did force my very first ovulation! Megg took 120mg I think.


----------



## dan-o

Hi guys, I was thinking of giving this a go next cycle if I struggle to ovulate during this cycle again :)

Does it work like clomid? xx


----------



## Mrs_N

yes, it's meant to be 'nature's clomid' 
As i'm cd1 today I'm going to start taking it tomorrow - I think my tablets are 100mg.


----------



## dan-o

Excellent! Thanks!

I'm deffo going to try this next cycle.

Before my MC I was fertile & regular, my average ovulation was about CD13, since then (8 months ago) I've only ovulated once! That was on my last cycle & it took me 4 LH surges to get the egg out! (very annoying, look at my crazy chart!!)


----------



## Mrs_N

ah yes, I can empathise with that - I have ovulated only twice in the last 7 cycles - once on cd33, once on cd45. I also get multiple patches of fertile cm, and my OPKs seem to be positive a lot!


----------



## frogger3240

PrayerfulHope said:


> Hey, no I'd count the morning of full red blood flow as day one. Especially if there was only blood when you wiped. I don't have PCOS but I do get cysts. I took 80mg a day, didn't get pregnant but it did force my very first ovulation! Megg took 120mg I think.

THanks so much for your help with this...well I will count this morning as cd 1 and start my soy tomorrow and I'm going to start out at 120mgs I will do it on cd 2-7 so I'm sending you all babydust your way ladies.....Also, I love your logo/siggy that you made for soy sisters are we allowed to add them to our siggies since we are on this thread?...thanks again for your help...have a great day...  :thumbup:


----------



## dan-o

Ooh keep us updated on how you go frogger! xx


----------



## acbieri91904

I also am using soy this cycle, I started yesterday on CD 3 and doing 120 days 3-7 I have irregular cycles and hope that it works fx'd for all of us!


----------



## frogger3240

acbieri91904 said:


> I also am using soy this cycle, I started yesterday on CD 3 and doing 120 days 3-7 I have irregular cycles and hope that it works fx'd for all of us!


I think instead of the cd 2-7 I'm going to be doing the cd-3-7 and at 120mgs a day also...I hope it works for all of us.....my cycles are irregular also and I have PCOS....


----------



## frogger3240

oops! forgot to add are you soy pills in the form of 60mgs per pill?..so just taking 2 of them daily right?...I just want to make sure that I'm taking it correct...


----------



## jenny25

hey can i join i took soy this cycle from cd4-cd8 120mg im on cd20 i think im 7dpo but i wont know exactly for a further few days cause this is my first cycle since my miscarriage i had 37 day cycle and normally ovulated on cd24 with a 13day lp xxx


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Yes you can put the banner in your siggy! I haven't put it in mine yet but I will! :D Good luck with the soy ladies, I love it, it makes me ov. I didn't use it last cycle or this one because I'm going through fertility testing and I don't want anything to make the numbers better than my "natural" numbers since that won't help them help me, but if I don't get help soon I'll start the soy again. :)
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

starting the soy today :happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

Mrs_N said:


> starting the soy today :happydance:

yay!!! me to...today is cd 3 for me..... :happydance: good luck with yours...


----------



## Mrs_N

how are you getting on with it frogger? 
I'm finding it fine so far, no ugly symptoms to report!


----------



## frogger3240

Mrs_N said:


> how are you getting on with it frogger?
> I'm finding it fine so far, no ugly symptoms to report!

Hi,

I'm doing good with taking the soy...I'm on cd 5 so 3 days of taking it so far....I'm really excited to see when I will actually ovulate...what about you?....


----------



## Mrs_N

Yes I am cd4, started it on cd2 so day 3 for me aswell. 
can't wait to see what happens! firstly, will I ovulate at all, and secondly, will it be earlier than the last time - cd45! :rofl:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

It should bring ov on 10 to 14 days from your last soy pill. I took it cd 2-7 and ov'd on cd 19, 12 days after my last soy.
Hope it works for you guys!!!!!!!!!! Good luck! Catch that eggy!


----------



## dan-o

Hi prayerful, did you take it this cycle? I see you have a +opk already! :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

Hi may i join you? I am planning to give natures Clomid a go and have ordered my soy - have got 100mg capsules and pick them up from Boots tomorrow. Im excited, Af due on friday so will be ready to take them this next cycle. Following Megs advice I will be taking them days 3-7 so be interesting to see when I ovulate and also what my CBFM makes of it all!!! Bit scared but also very excited, bizarre huh!


----------



## Megg33k

I am so sorry that I'm so late to this! OMG! LOL

Yes, I got my :bfp: on my first cycle of Soy! I took 120mg CD3-7. I ov'd really early in the morning on CD16. So, good luck to you all! FX'd you all have soybeans at the end of the cycle!!

Mine were 40mg tablets, so I took 3 a day! But if you got 60mg, then 2 is correct! :)

BTW, I wish I could have that banner! I have NO room for anything! :(


----------



## familyarana

Hello Ladies, love to join you all. I took my first dose of soy today (CD3) and hoping for some good results. I heard lots about it and I'm very excited to try something. I mean this is TTC month 1 for me and it would be great to get a :bfp:. Well :dust: to all that's trying the soy product.


----------



## PrayerfulHope

I didn't take soy this cycle, but have been ov'ing since I took it two cycles ago! It must have kick started my ovaries!!


----------



## dan-o

Thanks! Fab! xx


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Hey girls, just wanted to update you, I will actually be starting clomid next cycle. No soy for me for a little while, they want to monitor me for a bit and don't want me to take soy. So I'll be back to check on my Soy Sisters, keep me posted on how you are all getting along! Here's some dust for strong eggies and strong ovulation :dust: my friends. :flower:


----------



## familyarana

PrayerfulHope said:


> Hey girls, just wanted to update you, I will actually be starting clomid next cycle. No soy for me for a little while, they want to monitor me for a bit and don't want me to take soy. So I'll be back to check on my Soy Sisters, keep me posted on how you are all getting along! Here's some dust for strong eggies and strong ovulation :dust: my friends. :flower:

Well hope to see you come back soon!!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Thanks :hugs: good luck with soy, laides!


----------



## frogger3240

Good Morning Ladies,

well how are you all doing on soy?...I'm on cd 10 I took my soy from cd 3 to 7 and I'm sooo excited to see when I will be ovulating...hope to hear from you all and we can share our experiences and support each other while taking the soy....hope you all have a great day...


----------



## dan-o

Excellent frogger, hope you gear up for ov soon, any signs yet? xx


----------



## familyarana

I'm on CD7 so that's lay day of Soy taking for me. Hope I ovulate this month. I'm very anxious to see how this works. Well good luck everyone.


----------



## PrayerfulHope

:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

:dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

Cd10 today for me still low on my cbfm. 
Glad that's the case because I've been on long days so no energy for :sex: lol!


----------



## frogger3240

well I'm on cd 13 and I'm having like a slight pain that will come and go once in a while on my right ovary...I'm hoping that I will be ovulating this weekend...what about the rest of you all how are you all on soy this cycle?


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Damn. Fail for me, still no ovulation. still don't know when I'll start another cycle for clomid.. wish i had done soy this cycle. :(


----------



## familyarana

I'm on CD10 and I felt a sharp pain but it came and went. Maybe it will come more closer to it's time hopefuly this weekend. We got bad news about hubby semen test but we have faith and god is the one that say if I can or can not have a child. Good luck everyone!


----------



## dan-o

CD2 for me today, took my first dose of soy!! :yipee: I'm excited to see what happens!

Prayerful, sorry to hear your ov hasn't happened again :(

Family, is there anything your hubby can do to improve his swimmers? 

:hug:


----------



## pipelinerwife

Hi All! I am taking Soy Iso this month too. I'm currently on CD9. Took Soy 160mg CD2-6. My tablets came 40mg each so I took (2) in the AM and (2) in the PM. Excited to see if it works for us!

Stacy :)


----------



## Mrs_N

Any sign of ov yet ladies? 
Nothing here, have gone to high on the cbfm, but cm & cp not fertile at the moment.


----------



## pipelinerwife

I'm on CD13. Got my OPK+ yesterday! I had really strong and distracting ovarian pains starting on Sunday that got stronger on Monday and Tuesday. Mostly on the left side but I also had discomfort on the right. Hardly any discomfort today. My temping has been a little messed up but I did have a little rise today. Hoping that we are catching that egg! Now my favorite part... the very loooonnng 2ww.


----------



## PrayerfulHope

:dust:

Good luck soy sisters!


----------



## dan-o

Mrs_N said:


> Any sign of ov yet ladies?
> Nothing here, have gone to high on the cbfm, but cm & cp not fertile at the moment.

I'm the opposite.. CM & CP fertile, but CBFM showing low! lol :dohh:


----------



## Mrs_N

Fingers crossed for Some highs & peaks soon dan-o!


----------



## moggymay

Cd14 here and no sign of O yet, CBFM still showing low...


----------



## dan-o

Well today I have the darkest positive OPK ever!! :wohoo: Yesterdays were + too!

I'm so chuffed, my OPK's have only ever been 'just' positive this year, never this dark!!

I also have every other fertile sign in the book & my CBFM has got it's act together finally (went straight from low to peak)

Wonder if it's the soy?! :)

I seriously need to get some :sex: action in at some point today & hopefully tomorrow (if OH isn't broken by then :rofl:)


----------



## PrayerfulHope

:wohoo: :yipee: Dan-o!!!!!!!! It's totally the soy, that's how it was for me the month I was on it!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Kiki2007

Hello all, I am starting the soy this cycle but am not sure how much I am suppose to use.. i have read somewhere that is was all dependent upon weight or something... any input? thnx


----------



## dan-o

PrayerfulHope said:


> :wohoo: :yipee: Dan-o!!!!!!!! It's totally the soy, that's how it was for me the month I was on it!!!!! :wohoo:

Wow!!! I never thought it would make such a noticeable difference on the first cycle! 

Shame I can't temp this cycle, i'd love to see what it does to my chart!




Kiki2007 said:


> Hello all, I am starting the soy this cycle but am not sure how much I am suppose to use.. i have read somewhere that is was all dependent upon weight or something... any input? thnx

Hi kiki

I started it this month. 

I took 1 x 60mg capsule (with food) from day 2 of my period through to day 5 if that helps? (it's supposed to work a bit like clomid) 
Lots of girls take 120mg, but I wanted to start on half that dose as I've not used it before & can always increase it next time xx


----------



## Kiki2007

dan-o said:


> PrayerfulHope said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :yipee: Dan-o!!!!!!!! It's totally the soy, that's how it was for me the month I was on it!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Wow!!! I never thought it would make such a noticeable difference on the first cycle!
> 
> Shame I can't temp this cycle, i'd love to see what it does to my chart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiki2007 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all, I am starting the soy this cycle but am not sure how much I am suppose to use.. i have read somewhere that is was all dependent upon weight or something... any input? thnxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi kiki
> 
> I started it this month.
> 
> I took 1 x 60mg capsule (with food) from day 2 of my period through to day 5 if that helps? (it's supposed to work a bit like clomid)
> Lots of girls take 120mg, but I wanted to start on half that dose as I've not used it before & can always increase it next time xxClick to expand...

does it matter if its pills or powder? cause I bought the powder :shrug:


----------



## dan-o

> does it matter if its pills or powder? cause I bought the powder

Mine was powder in a capsule, so I'm presuming it's the same stuff?

I wonder if anyone else knows?:flower:


----------



## Kiki2007

dan-o said:


> does it matter if its pills or powder? cause I bought the powder
> 
> Mine was powder in a capsule, so I'm presuming it's the same stuff?
> 
> I wonder if anyone else knows?:flower:Click to expand...

thanks for the info! I've been doing alot of research about the soy but theres more negative info out there then positive stuff but I've kinda been at a loss as far as how much... now to figure out on which CD i should start it. :laugh2:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

dan-o said:


> PrayerfulHope said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :yipee: Dan-o!!!!!!!! It's totally the soy, that's how it was for me the month I was on it!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Wow!!! I never thought it would make such a noticeable difference on the first cycle!
> 
> Shame I can't temp this cycle, i'd love to see what it does to my chart!Click to expand...


It did shock me too. I was uber excited. My chart looked FAB the month I took soy, unlike my anovulatory, crazy temp cycles (like this one, although FF seems to "think" I ovulated.) I also ovulated the month FOLLOWING soy, even though i didn't take it that month. I also took a low dose: 80mg. Don't think you have to over do it on the soy to get results. 

:happydance: hope this means a BFP for you!!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay dan-o, so happy it's worked for you! :happydance:

unfortunately nothing for me, have not had any peaks and no sign that I have ov'd so it looks like a fail here for the soy :hissy:


----------



## MommyMichele

Just kinda curious as to how the soy is working for you ladies?

I had yet another chemical last cycle so I thought soy would be an option this time. Looks like I'm not taking enough of it though! Only been taking 80mg (2 pills) I'm going to step it up tonight, doing 3-7 or is it 8?


----------



## pipelinerwife

Well, I'm in the 2ww, so we will see. When I took the Soy Iso I took 160mg a day from days 2-6 (you only take it for 5 days). I could definately feel that something was going on. I am 11dpo right now and am praying that I get a BFP this week. I haven't been temping cause it makes me manic. I do feel like I have some symptoms but I am trying to ignore them so I am not too disappointed if I am not preg.

I'll post later this week with an update! Good luck!!


----------



## frogger3240

pipelinerwife said:


> Well, I'm in the 2ww, so we will see. When I took the Soy Iso I took 160mg a day from days 2-6 (you only take it for 5 days). I could definately feel that something was going on. I am 11dpo right now and am praying that I get a BFP this week. I haven't been temping cause it makes me manic. I do feel like I have some symptoms but I am trying to ignore them so I am not too disappointed if I am not preg.
> 
> I'll post later this week with an update! Good luck!!

Hi hun, I am 10dpo and I feel bloated feeling and its a strange feeling like pains but its not like AF pains, and my back was hurting just a little earlier...I ovulated late while taking soy I took soy from cd3-7 and ovulated on cd21 and I took the soy in the pill form of 40 mgs per pill and I took 3 of them a day for 5 days for 120 mgs per day but I doooooo feel sooo different and I feel like something is sooo strange feeling in my uterus...I know that might sound crazy....sending you all lots of babydust your way ladies...:dust:hope that the soy does help you all ladies... COLOR]


----------



## moggymay

I took soy isoflavones 100mg days 3-7 this cycle. I ovulated a day later than previously and am now in the 2ww...Looking forward to seeing how those further into 2ww get on...Hopefully at least one of us will get their BFP this cycle. If you are in there soy bean stick!!!!


----------



## dan-o

I'm about 7dpo today & my 2ww symptoms are defintely more pronounced than usual. 
I reckon the soy has increased my progesterone levels somehow, as the only time I had boobs this sore was when i got pg on my december 2008 cycle!

Roll on test day!! :D Fx


----------



## moggymay

when will you test Dan-o? FX'd


----------



## dan-o

moggymay said:


> when will you test Dan-o? FX'd

Well AF is due on saturday or sunday, but I don't have the willpower to make it that far, I'm a bit of a POAS addict! :rofl:

I'll try to hold off for a few more days tho xx


----------



## moggymay

think we all have that addiction! Good luck x


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Oh soy defo makes your boobs super sore. I was there during the tww on soy, holy cow, OH was NOT allowed to touch them!

I can't wait to see all your BFP's!


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck to all those in the tww! :dust:

well it hasn't worked for me :hissy: cd33 and nothing!
do i take a higher dose next cycle? I have 100mg tabs, took 1 each day for 5 days this cycle, do I up it to 200mg??


----------



## pipelinerwife

Well... I am sorry to report that there will be no "soy baby" for me this cycle. I am officially on CD1 today. I'm going to take the soy again this cycle and see how it goes. Haven't decided if I will up the dose or not. I felt that it worked as far as ovulation, even though I didn't conceive... so I am hopeful it will work this month.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

I'm sorry it didn't work for you mrs N, if soy doesnt work you might need something stronger than Clomid to make you ovulate, possibly injections. Take up to 120mg of soy but no more than that.

Pipeliner - it took a good friend of mine (irl) two cycles of soy to get her bfp, she also used instead cups and preseed.


----------



## dan-o

Sorry mrs n & pipeliner :(

BFN for me today (10dpo) & AF comes at 12dpo, so I'm pretty sure I haven't made it either this month.

I'll deffo use the soy again next cycle tho, it's really boosted my hormone levels up! :D


----------



## moggymay

Keeping my fingers crossed for your BFP soon Dan-o xx


----------



## dan-o

And you moggymay, I see you are in the 2ww now!! :yipee:
Hope you caught that little eggy! xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## moggymay

Doodar said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> This is my first month using soy and I am currently on CD7 taking last dose tonight but I just have a question for those of you that have taken soy. Does it dry up CM like clomid does? I am just contemplating buying some conceive plus. x

Didnt seem to, if anything when CBFM showed peak there was more of it when we BD'd - sorry if TMI

Only difference for me was that O was a day or two later...


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## moggymay

Just the soy for me. 3/4DPO at the mo so will keep you posted x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## dan-o

Doodar said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> This is my first month using soy and I am currently on CD7 taking last dose tonight but I just have a question for those of you that have taken soy. Does it dry up CM like clomid does? I am just contemplating buying some conceive plus. x

I actually got more EWCM than usual! xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Mrs_N

doodar I am also taking evening primrose oil which has definately increased my cm - I'd recommend it :)
dan-o sorry you didn't get your bfp, don't give up hope just yet! 
moggymay good luck in the tww :dust:


----------



## dan-o

Oh yes, I forgot to say I always take EPO until ovulation as well! xx


----------



## moggymay

EPO?


----------



## moggymay

evening primrose oil? what dosage?


----------



## dan-o

I've always taken the high strength 1000mg, once a day from CD1 until ovulation. 
I get mine from asda, 2 tubs of 60 capsules for £4 :) xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

I take 3 of the high dose, so taking 3000mg a day


----------



## pipelinerwife

PrayerfulHope said:


> I'm sorry it didn't work for you mrs N, if soy doesnt work you might need something stronger than Clomid to make you ovulate, possibly injections. Take up to 120mg of soy but no more than that.
> 
> Pipeliner - it took a good friend of mine (irl) two cycles of soy to get her bfp, she also used instead cups and preseed.


Hi Nessa- Thanks for the encouragement... hopefully this cycle will be a success. By the way, you mentioned in your reply to Mrs N. to take "up to" 120mg of soy "but no more than" that. I took 160mg last cycle. Just curious what you might know about dosage.

Thanks again!! Stacy :)


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Just because they usually don't give more than 150 mg of clomid, you don't want to get Ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OHSS). Especially since on clomid they monitor you, and you aren't being monitored on Soy, so you don't want anything bad to happen.


----------



## pipelinerwife

You are right. I did read in a few different places that 80mg soy = 50mg clomid so I have been calculating based on that... but I have no idea if that is really correct.

Anyway... only 2 more days of soy to go in this cycle... yay! :)

Stacy


----------



## dan-o

Any luck yet prayfulhope? Your chart looks good x


----------



## dan-o

I'm out! :(

Oh well next time I WILL catch the egg!! xx


----------



## PrayerfulHope

I dunno, I didn't take soy this cycle and my cycle went back up to unbearably long. Next cycle will be my clomid cycle #1 so... fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrs_N

sorry to hear that dan-o :hugs:
fingers crossed prayful, your chart looks good!


----------



## dan-o

1st dose of soy today, fingers crossed it works as good as last time (but this time with a BFP please!!) :D


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck dan-o!
first dose tonight for me too :)


----------



## MommyMichele

Did you girls notice O pains on SI were a little more wicked this time?


----------



## babytyme

Hi ladies, just thought I'd share my soy experimentation. This cycle I drank chocolate soy milk from CD 5-9, around 100mg soy isoflavones. I ovulated at my average time CD14, and I'm 5DPO now on the 2WW. :dust: to us all.


----------



## snowdrops

Hi girls, not sure if it's been asked sorry if so,

How many cycles can you take soy?

i've taken one dose now is this cycle, think it must be working can feel things 
:)


----------



## westbrja

Mrs_N said:


> good luck dan-o!
> first dose tonight for me too :)

:hi: I can't remember or find the post that you told me about Soy. I'm planning on trying it next cycle if I don't have any luck with this one. Should I start on day 1, 2, 3, or 4 for my first time and what dose? Anyone feel free to respond. Thanks so much!


----------



## moggymay

I did 100mg days 3-7


----------



## westbrja

PrayerfulHope said:


> It should bring ov on 10 to 14 days from your last soy pill. I took it cd 2-7 and ov'd on cd 19, 12 days after my last soy.
> Hope it works for you guys!!!!!!!!!! Good luck! Catch that eggy!

Hello,

I know this is an old post but I had a question for you. I was looking thru this thread trying to get some more info on Soy. I'm thinking about taking it next cycle. You said that O usually happens 10-14 days after the last pill. I usually O between CD18 and 20. If I take it 2-6 then that would put me at CD16 at the earliest. Is there any benefit for someone like me?


----------



## moggymay

This cycle I took it CD3-7 and instead of O on CD21/21 I O'd on CD22/23, hope this helps?


----------



## MommyMichele

I took it 3-7 and O'd on CD 15. I think it's different for everyone.


----------



## moggymay

Think a lot depends when you usually ovulate. If it is later in the cycle you may not notice much difference, for me it was just a day later. Only thing I noticed different to normal was much more EWCM when cbfm said peak!


----------



## MommyMichele

moggymay said:


> Think a lot depends when you usually ovulate. If it is later in the cycle you may not notice much difference, for me it was just a day later. Only thing I noticed different to normal was much more EWCM when cbfm said peak!

See that's what I thought. I've always showed signs of O _around_ CD 10 but just never released an egg. I think I did O this cycle on CD 15 or in that general time. I had tons of EWCM for 5 days and on CD15, I had the really runny stuff, which makes me think I O'd.


----------



## westbrja

Thanks gals. I just bought some today and plan to start 120mg 2-6 next cycle (if there is one). AF is due tmw, temps triphasic, no signs of AF, and got lots of PMA. Got a BFN today, but fx'd its just too early. Bought a FRER and Answer today. I'll test again in the am. Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## moggymay

soy works!!!:bfp:


----------



## snowdrops

moggymay said:


> soy works!!!:bfp:


congrats .... 


wishing i was following your foot steps soon x


----------



## MommyMichele

wahoo!!! Congrats ladies!


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats moggymay! :happydance: :wohoo:

my temps have been really wierd so far this cycle - much higher than all my previous pre-ov temps, and consistently so. does anyone know if this could be the soy? I am hoping it is a side effect, and that that means it is also working on my ovaries!


----------



## zero7

Hello ladies :flower: Mind if I join you? I am just awaiting the arrival of witchbiatch in the next few days and then I am going to try soy. 

I normally have a 28-30 day cycle but would like to make sure I am boosting my ovulation (not sure if I am ovulating every month). Do you know if it is suitable for cycles of this length?

Looking forward to seeing some results!! 

:dust: to all. xxxx


----------



## moggymay

zero - mine is usually 28-35 days long, I used soy this last cycle which made me ovulate a day later and gave me loads of EWCM and my:bfp:

I took it this cycle for the first time and took 100mg soy isoflavones CD3-7 with my evening meal. Worked for me...

Good luck x


----------



## zero7

Thanks honey :hugs: and congrats on your BFP!! xx


----------



## jodie4805

I shall be joining you ladies next cycle.

Congratulations moggymay.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MommyMichele

We'll see in the AM if the soy worked!


----------



## moggymay

Doodar said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Took soy this month 100mg on CD3-7 and I think it made me ovulate on CD18, hopefully will be confirmed by another high temp tomorrow. Anyway what I wanted to know is because it made me ovulate so late in my cycle this month do you think I would be better taking it CD2-6 next month to see if it helps me ovulate any earlier and do you recommend upping the dose?

Nope, stick to the 100mg as no one is monitoring you and you dont want to overstimulate your ovaries by takingvtoo high a dose

Also stick to CD3-7, dont worry about ovulating on CD18 the main thing is you ovulated and you spotted it - will be keeping my eye out for your :bfp: When is AF normally due? Will be watching with interest and my fingers and toes crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## moggymay

hard to say how long LP was as AF never came...got my :bfp: instead! Testing next thursday then missy and not a day before - think you can hold out? Have everything crossed for you :hugs: even though you stood me up for dinner :rofl:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## moggymay

Only difference was I ovulated a day later than normal, loads of EWCM and :bfp: !


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on your :bfp: moggymay!!! :yipee:


----------



## moggymay

dan-o said:


> Congrats on your :bfp: moggymay!!! :yipee:

thanks :hugs:



Doodar said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Only difference was I ovulated a day later than normal, loads of EWCM and :bfp: !
> 
> OOH I'm so excited, I hope this month is my month and yes I'm going to hold out on testing till next thurs promise!!!!Click to expand...

Will have everything crossed for you hon :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## dan-o

Hi Ladies, no soy for me this cycle, I was ill with flu & forgot!
Thing is, I failed to ovulate again, soooo annoying :hissy: 
My body will probably try again, so I'll temp & OPK test from now on to keep track :)

I'm DEFFO back on the soy next cycle!

Good luck to everyone else this month, lets hope we pick up a few more BFP's in the group :) xxx


----------



## sma1588

hi ladies i havnt actually tried it but i have bought it a while ago and was going to take it this cycle but wasnt sure if it was a new cycle or not so i didnt wanna chance it. what days has every1 taken it on and did u have better luck with certain days? give me all the pointers to getting my bfp. we try to BD every other day, what do you do?and last question what has this done to your cycles and CM?

thanx ladies


----------



## zero7

Started on the Soy today!!! Dosage will be 105mg 'cause the capsuals are 35 each and doing CD 2-6. 

dan-o you deffo need to do it again next cycle by the sounds of it!! 

Good luck ladies. Hope we get our little soy beans. xxx


----------



## moggymay

good luck hon, hope you get first time lucky :hugs:


----------



## zero7

Awww thanks hon. xx :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck zero7! :dust:


----------



## jodie4805

I'm starting on soy tomorrow. I've been out today & bought some along with vit B complex & evening primrose oil. Fingers crossed for cycle 10.


----------



## sma1588

hey jodie, i have to tell you i love ure avater pic i have 4 ferrets of my own... anyways let me know how the EPO works out for you. i took it for a while and didnt notice much of a change at all. i have been told that the soy help produce more cm and thats what the EPO does so hopefully they wont cancle each other out
let me know how it works out for you i might do both togather if its good


----------



## jodie4805

sma1588 said:


> hey jodie, i have to tell you i love ure avater pic i have 4 ferrets of my own... anyways let me know how the EPO works out for you. i took it for a while and didnt notice much of a change at all. i have been told that the soy help produce more cm and thats what the EPO does so hopefully they wont cancle each other out
> let me know how it works out for you i might do both togather if its good

I have 4 too. Are yours house ferrets?

I'll let you know how I get on. I'm a bit concerned with all these pills to take as I hate swallowing them & now theres so many.


----------



## MommyMichele

Soy didn't work, trying again this month! 120 mgs cd 3-7!


----------



## moggymay

MommyMichele said:


> Soy didn't work, trying again this month! 120 mgs cd 3-7!

What dose did you try last month?


----------



## sma1588

jodie- yes mine are all very spoiled house ferrets. i have all boys.
what dosage are you planning on taking ? and please let me know if you get any side effects i have heard its the same as clomid


----------



## moggymay

100mg CD3-7 worked first time for me...hope it does for you too :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck mommymichelle, are you upping your dose?


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey Ladies... Can i join you?

I am going to start taking Soy today on CD 2... I came off of Depo in August and have had irregular cycles since. FF says i'm ovulating but i dont know if i believe it. Im hoping that the Soy will give me a better O..

:dust: for all of you!


----------



## jodie4805

I'm only taking 40mg. If it doesn't work then I'll take double next month.


----------



## MommyMichele

I only did 80 mgs last cycle, time to step it up!


----------



## Mrs_N

i think maybe I overdid the soy - spotting today and feel like af is around the corner. if so a really short cycle for me! temps have been high, i am wondering if I ov'd really early on in my cycle!


----------



## moggymay

Mrs_N said:


> i think maybe I overdid the soy - spotting today and feel like af is around the corner. if so a really short cycle for me! temps have been high, i am wondering if I ov'd really early on in my cycle!

how much did you take?


----------



## Mrs_N

100mg the first 3 days then 200mg the 4th and 5th day
the previous cycle I took 100mg 5 days running and it did nothing for me at all


----------



## MommyMichele

Spotting doesn't mean AF hun! It could be from O or implantation! Cramps are a good sign too.


----------



## Mrs_N

well, it was definately af! so a random 21 day cycle for me :rofl:
I am sure it was the soy, I'm gonna reduce the dose back down this time around! 
seems it definately did something this cycle though!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Did any of you ladies suffer from being down or sad while taking Soy Isoflavones? today is my last day CD 6 of taking the soy but i am sooooooo down today.. just wondering if that was a side affect


----------



## zero7

It hasn't made me feel any more down than I am at the moment anyway! 

I finished my 5 day dosage on Sunday so we will see what happens this month. Its probably in my imagination, but I keep getting little pin prick feelings around my left ovary already! Good luck to all the rest of you. xx


----------



## moggymay

good luck Zero - see its that good feeling of PMA....:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: jaxvipe, no I haven't had that side effect. hope you feel livelier soon :)
good luck zero7, fingers crossed!


----------



## dan-o

CD1 for me today & I'm flu free, so back on the soy this cycle :)

I did ovulate on my last cycle without the soy, but it was nowhere near as good a cycle as my soy one. 
I think it makes my progesterone a lot higher?
I'm going to temp this time around too, watch this space :)

Looks like a few of us could be getting new year BFP's!! :D


----------



## snowdrops

dan-o said:


> CD1 for me today & I'm flu free, so back on the soy this cycle :)
> 
> I did ovulate on my last cycle without the soy, but it was nowhere near as good a cycle as my soy one.
> I think it makes my progesterone a lot higher?
> I'm going to temp this time around too, watch this space :)
> 
> Looks like a few of us could be getting new year BFP's!! :D

sorry to hear your back on cd1, hope its the time round till the next 10 months, 

Hope we do get a good year BFP'S around here it be most welcome new year ever


----------



## MommyMichele

How are we doing ladies?


----------



## Leilani

Hi ladies - after endless reading on the topic - I have decied to give Soy a go.

In early Nov I had a really short anovulatory cycle - so went to see my GP - and had CD3 and 7DPO bloods done.

Spoke to GP yesterday and she said my results were fine, but it looks like my ovaries needs remindind to ovulate (not sure which result suggests that) anyway - with lazy ovaries in my mind, I've decided Soy could be the thing to make them more active. Was going to wait til the new year before considering Soy, but after talking to GP, I think now is the right time.

Today is CD2 - so will start tomorrow. Luckily after tomorrow I'm on my Christmas break, so don't need to worry about any (if any) side affects.


----------



## moggymay

Leilani - go for it hon! Soy taken CD3-7 will give your ovaries a perfect boost. Worked for me and really hope you get some beginners luck with it :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hi Ladies,

How are you all doing?...well this cycle I changed my dosage to 160 mgs instead of the 120 mgs which I think wasn't a good choice...I will be changing it back to 120 mgs new cycle...

Congratulations to the one's that have gotten pregnant so far and to the one's also that the soy is helping with ovulation...

sending you all lots of babydust your way:dust:.....If you want you can look at my chart its in my signature below to see what you think....


----------



## zero7

Good luck Leilani - its my first month using soy too. Hope we both get a beginners luck BFP! I am 42 and trying for baby number 1. My FSH result was low (6) which is great but I still don't think there is any harm in giving them old ovaries a boost!! 

Frogger- what happened when you uped the dose? 

xxxxx


----------



## 2016

Hi Girls :wave:
I took 120mg soy this cycle from CD2 - CD6. Looks like my temps are following the same pattern as last cycle so I am thinking ov is going to come on CD22 like last cycle :shrug: I could feel my ovaries "firing up" big time while I was taking it and I also noticed it made me spotty, tearful/grumpy and have itchy skin??
I am hoping for "beginners luck" on it too....good luck to all you soy girlies. x


----------



## MommyMichele

*Major* cramps and loads of EWCM, high/soft/open CP all on CD 12 today!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh good luck mommymichele go catch that eggy! :spermy:
dan-o glad you are flu-free, good luck! :dust:
frogger how come you are taking the dose back down? did you suffer with it?
leilani and 2016 hope you get some beginners luck! 

me, I'm finished the soy this time around now, took 100mg cd 2,3,4 and 150mg cd 5,6 so fingers crossed!


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies i cant wait to see what happens on x mas eve or x mas day so i may get to start my soy if that old witch shows and im feeling like its comming but with some symptoms im a little confused so just waiting it out.


----------



## MommyMichele

Thanks Mrs.N! I'm *refusing* to hit cycle 30!


----------



## frogger3240

zero7 said:


> Good luck Leilani - its my first month using soy too. Hope we both get a beginners luck BFP! I am 42 and trying for baby number 1. My FSH result was low (6) which is great but I still don't think there is any harm in giving them old ovaries a boost!!
> 
> Frogger- what happened when you uped the dose?
> 
> xxxxx

well I was reading from a couple of other ladies on another board that did up their soy to 160mgs and also up to 200mgs and they both have gotten their BFP's so I thought why not try it....well if you click on my chart its in my siggy below its not showing any ovulation but there have been times during my cycle that I have felt like ovulation pains so I'm not sure and I know 1 thing with taking that high of a dose is that my cervical muscus if I did ovulate those times that I was feeling it my cervical muscus hasn't been stretchy at all so I'm looking into taking preseed the next cycle and lowering my soy down to 120 mgs again...its just different this cycle....


----------



## Mrs_N

i guess different things work for different people frogger - you now know what doesn't work for you.


----------



## Leilani

I was looking at the bottle my soy capsules are in last night when I noticed it said *Serving: 2 Capsules*, and below this it says Soy Isoflavones are 40mg per serving - which basically means it's not 3 capsules I have to take, but 5!!!! This does make it a nice even 100mg now, not 120, but it means the bottle will only last 2 cycles and 2 days - not the anticiated 4. Really hoping I won't need more than 2 cycles, as they were expensive! (more expensive than a prescription of clomid).

Has anyone else been caught out by serving size, or is it just me (and my weak capsules)?


----------



## Mrs_N

mine are 100mg tablets so I have the problem of having to snap them in half!


----------



## sma1588

Leilani said:


> I was looking at the bottle my soy capsules are in last night when I noticed it said *Serving: 2 Capsules*, and below this it says Soy Isoflavones are 40mg per serving - which basically means it's not 3 capsules I have to take, but 5!!!! This does make it a nice even 100mg now, not 120, but it means the bottle will only last 2 cycles and 2 days - not the anticiated 4. Really hoping I won't need more than 2 cycles, as they were expensive! (more expensive than a prescription of clomid).
> 
> Has anyone else been caught out by serving size, or is it just me (and my weak capsules)?

what kind of soy are you getting because the soy most people get is the spring valley walmart brand and its only like 6 $ at the most. i dont know how much you pay for it or how much clomid is for you but i was just saying.


----------



## Leilani

sma1588 said:


> what kind of soy are you getting because the soy most people get is the spring valley walmart brand and its only like 6 $ at the most. i dont know how much you pay for it or how much clomid is for you but i was just saying.

Soy is pretty thin on the ground in New Zealand - only available as a menopause thing - I bought the one with the least other things added!

I did a quick look online and found the Spring Valley one (on Amazon) and from a seller who ships to NZ. There were also a lot of other ones on Amazon which are sold as Soy Isolflavones, but when you look at the label and so the sums, they only have 10 or 15 mg of isoflavones in them - so you'd need to take a whole heap of these to get a decent doseage.

Over here a prescription for clomid (if you can get one) is $15, and I've paid $40 for my pottle soy!


----------



## sma1588

Leilani said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> what kind of soy are you getting because the soy most people get is the spring valley walmart brand and its only like 6 $ at the most. i dont know how much you pay for it or how much clomid is for you but i was just saying.
> 
> Soy is pretty thin on the ground in New Zealand - only available as a menopause thing - I bought the one with the least other things added!
> 
> I did a quick look online and found the Spring Valley one (on Amazon) and from a seller who ships to NZ. There were also a lot of other ones on Amazon which are sold as Soy Isolflavones, but when you look at the label and so the sums, they only have 10 or 15 mg of isoflavones in them - so you'd need to take a whole heap of these to get a decent doseage.
> 
> Over here a prescription for clomid (if you can get one) is $15, and I've paid $40 for my pottle soy!Click to expand...

wow that sux. ya its listed here in the US for menopause to. its sold pretty much anywhere you buy vitamins so its really cheap here and clomid is very costly here. the soy is about 40 mgs. if i could i would send you some hun.


----------



## Leilani

It sucks - but I guess a small price to pay in the big scheme of things.

I might try some of the independant health food stores - it's just a shame you only get a couple of days notice of needing it! 

Still hoping won't need to use more than 2 months worth though!


----------



## dan-o

I've taken 80mg this time round, CD1-4 :) 

By CD4 I was very glad it was my last dose.. I don't think I could handle any more than 4 days in a row!! :rofl:

Next time I'm going to try taking it at night, so I don't get the side effects, soy seems to make me feel very irritable & unsettled, a lot like bad PMT!! 
It will be soooo worth it tho, if I get my BFP on soy & don't need to go onto clomid :D xx


----------



## MommyMichele

sma1588 said:


> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> what kind of soy are you getting because the soy most people get is the spring valley walmart brand and its only like 6 $ at the most. i dont know how much you pay for it or how much clomid is for you but i was just saying.
> 
> Soy is pretty thin on the ground in New Zealand - only available as a menopause thing - I bought the one with the least other things added!
> 
> I did a quick look online and found the Spring Valley one (on Amazon) and from a seller who ships to NZ. There were also a lot of other ones on Amazon which are sold as Soy Isolflavones, but when you look at the label and so the sums, they only have 10 or 15 mg of isoflavones in them - so you'd need to take a whole heap of these to get a decent doseage.
> 
> Over here a prescription for clomid (if you can get one) is $15, and I've paid $40 for my pottle soy!Click to expand...
> 
> wow that sux. ya its listed here in the US for menopause to. its sold pretty much anywhere you buy vitamins so its really cheap here and clomid is very costly here. the soy is about 40 mgs. if i could i would send you some hun.Click to expand...

You can get the generic form of Clomid at walmart for $4 hun. I bought my Soy at walmart.


----------



## 2016

I am not sure soy is going to make my ov much sooner this cycle :(
I took 120mg CD2-3 but then felt it wasn't doing anything so upped it to 160mg days 4-6. Am on CD15 today with a negative OPK so that means I won't ov until minimum CD19 (normally CD22). Not much of an improvement and it just gave me false hopes. Did I not take enough or does it just not work for some people?


----------



## moggymay

2016 said:


> I am not sure soy is going to make my ov much sooner this cycle :(
> I took 120mg CD2-3 but then felt it wasn't doing anything so upped it to 160mg days 4-6. Am on CD15 today with a negative OPK so that means I won't ov until minimum CD19 (normally CD22). Not much of an improvement and it just gave me false hopes. Did I not take enough or does it just not work for some people?

What are you hoping soy will do for you? It strengthens your ovulation, it may also vary the date slightly, it made me ovulate a day or so later in my cycle - I took 100mg CD3-7. Got lots of EWCM too.


----------



## MommyMichele

moggymay said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure soy is going to make my ov much sooner this cycle :(
> I took 120mg CD2-3 but then felt it wasn't doing anything so upped it to 160mg days 4-6. Am on CD15 today with a negative OPK so that means I won't ov until minimum CD19 (normally CD22). Not much of an improvement and it just gave me false hopes. Did I not take enough or does it just not work for some people?
> 
> What are you hoping soy will do for you? It strengthens your ovulation, it may also vary the date slightly, it made me ovulate a day or so later in my cycle - I took 100mg CD3-7. Got lots of EWCM too.Click to expand...

Agreed! I O'd one day later (15) last cycle but this cycle I went early (12). I think I did miss one day of the SI though, I can't remember!


----------



## 2016

I was hoping it would make me ov sooner as many said they ovd 5-10 days after finishing course. I have had a lot more ov pains on and off this cycle since I started taking it but I'm not sure that's a good thing. Just feel discouraged that's all :shrug: 
looking for a tcm practioner in my area any ideas how you pick a good one?


----------



## MommyMichele

Aw, Jo, you'll get there hun! I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## moggymay

tcm?


----------



## Mrs_N

whats tcm 2016?
hope you ov soon!


----------



## MommyMichele

I think maybe she's saying traditional Chinese medicine?


----------



## 2016

lol thats what I am saying....sorry :rofl:


----------



## ArticBaby

I used soy on cd 3-7 100mg, the walmart brand this past cycle. I could feel my ovulation coming on. I didnt use opk nor temp :nope:. I just "go with the flow" method :coffee:, didnt really stress out about it, just had fun :happydance:. 

If I dont get a BFP this month is it safe to do it again next month. This is my 2nd cycle usuing it and should I just give it a break next month :shrug:? 

thanks :flower:


----------



## sma1588

^ hi hun, i would say its safe to use it again next month if needed (if its doing good/not throwing cycles off) because its just like clomid and that is used up to 6 months and stopped for a while usually. but hopefully u dont need it anymore


----------



## ArticBaby

Ahhhh thats good :thumbup:.


----------



## MommyMichele

ArticBaby said:


> I used soy on cd 3-7 100mg, the walmart brand this past cycle. I could feel my ovulation coming on. I didnt use opk nor temp :nope:. I just "go with the flow" method :coffee:, didnt really stress out about it, just had fun :happydance:.
> 
> If I dont get a BFP this month is it safe to do it again next month. This is my 2nd cycle usuing it and should I just give it a break next month :shrug:?
> 
> thanks :flower:

Yep, you can use it again. It's more natural than clomid and you don't have to take breaks from it as much as clomid. GL hun.


----------



## Leilani

Hello all. I got my first peak of the month on my CBFM today on CD11 (same as last cycle), so am glad that the Soy hasn't prolonged my cycle - I quite like having a 26 day cycle. So I'm not sure if the SI are having any affect on my ovulation or not. We BD'd yesterday - and will do so again tonight - and if poss tomorrow at some point!


----------



## FBbaby

I thought I would come and tell you about my experience of soy since it seems to have had a different effect to me that t.o most of you.

Firstly, a big :hug: to my cbfm fellow and Moggy, so so please the pg is progressing well. Will you be able to get an early scan?

I have been ttc since April 09, fell pg in May, m/c in June and many bfn since. I decided to take soy this cycle. Unlike most of you, I am quite regular, but ovulate early, cd10-cd12 and I was concerned that it meant the egg wasn't as good quality as could be. As I normally do, I had ov pains at cd9 and expected to ovulate at cd10 again, got OH busy, but got a high the following day, and the one after...pains continued, and after my fourth high, I started to worry that soy had actually prevented ov, but I finally got my peak this morning, cd14. I am really pleased, so bfp this cycle or not, I feel that soy is having a positive affect on me too.

Good luck everyone and hope we all follow on Moggy's steps :hugs:


----------



## Leilani

FBbaby - glad to see you - and to here you're having a positive experience this month!

Which days did you take your Soy - I'm slightly concerned I OV too early (along with my GP saying my body needs to work harder to OV), Last 2 cycles had my first peak on CD12. So whilst I like having 26 day cycles - I could cope with 28 if it makes my eggs a little more riper!


----------



## FBbaby

I have done a bit of reading, and whilst ovulating after cd10 is ok, early ov can be associated with the start of a diminishing ovarian reserve and lowering quality. I fell pg first month ttc and I had ovulated at cd10. But you know how it is with ttc and how it brings on hypercondriac symptoms! I worry about this because of my age, 39 and have concluded that my eggs were starting to go off because of it, but until I see the specialist, this is only self-diagnosis, so not reliable!

If you get peaks at cd12, it means you most likely ovulate at cd13 or 14, which is perfect. Even cd12 would be fine. I took the soy day 3-7, 140 mg a day (4 tablets of 35mg). I have clear about to ovulate side discomfort, but it normally only last 1 day. This time, I have felt it for 5 days so it is definitely doing something!

I thought those worrying about ovulating early (cd11 or less) would be interested in knowing that soy can also lengthen follicular phase.


----------



## moggymay

FB - really hope the soy works for you this month hon, still want you to be my bump bud and SD too :hugs:


----------



## FBbaby

thanks Moggy, really hope to share first trim for a couple of weeks with you. 

I ovulated last night, and gosh did I feel it! My cat stepped on mey stomach and I could have screamed even though she is gentle. I normally get some discomfort, but this was borderline pain, never felt anything like this before. Temp went up this morning and still a bit of discomfort, but nothing like the previous days. 

Now of course would love a bfp at the end, but regardless of the result, there is no doubt that my body is responding to soy. Wonder what it would do with clomid!!!!


----------



## 2016

Well I took soy for the first time this cycle CD2-6. I had loads more pains in my ovaries fairly early on...then all went quiet and I finally got my positive opk yesterday but my LH surge was MUCH shorter. Normally get 2-3 days surge and this time it was so short I almost missed it! Don't know if that means anything. :shrug: 
All I know is I still ovd on the same day as last cycle and I have been miserable as he'll since I started taking it so I don't think I will bother next cycle...


----------



## moggymay

FBbaby said:


> thanks Moggy, really hope to share first trim for a couple of weeks with you.
> 
> I ovulated last night, and gosh did I feel it! My cat stepped on mey stomach and I could have screamed even though she is gentle. I normally get some discomfort, but this was borderline pain, never felt anything like this before. Temp went up this morning and still a bit of discomfort, but nothing like the previous days.
> 
> Now of course would love a bfp at the end, but regardless of the result, there is no doubt that my body is responding to soy. Wonder what it would do with clomid!!!!

Okay so today is CD15 so if we say this is 1dpo then when are we planning to hold on til...I am thinking at least til 12dpo if you can wait, it will be magic if we can share some of 1st tri and more so if we both have little soya beans in there. Am sending all my pma, if you start getting stroppy this time next week we will know why. Is it mean that I am hoping you are gonna get stroppy? :hugs:


----------



## FBbaby

ha ha, that really put a smile on my face. OH would certainly laugh and say that unfortunately, many other factors seem to cause symptoms of grumpiness!

Unfortunately, however promising this cycle could have been, I have developed the worse case of thrush yesterday morning, ie, exactly when I suspect I ovulated, so those poor swimmers had no chance. Typical that it had to happen at the worse possible time in the cycle!!! Oh, well, will come and stalk you in 2nd semester!


----------



## dan-o

FB, I'm just about to ov as well!! (if I haven't already) Looks like we are both going to be testing at the same time :D

My ov pains are the worst when I'm on soy too, who knows what's going on in there.. hopefully a double ov for twins ;) he he


----------



## moggymay

FB - get some yoghurt in you - both ends! Still can happen if thsoe swimmers are determined, it only takes one after all :hugs:

got booking appt next week at 10+1 and as having nuchal scan that is likely to be mid January, waiting for appt to come through and hoping it isnt too early. PMA PMA PMA x


----------



## moggymay

OMG FB check out this thread...

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/15220-thrush-treatment.html

It could be you!!! :hugs:


----------



## FBbaby

thanks Moggy, I've used the cream and it is bearable, will try the yogurt. Ha ha, those poor swimmers, already having to struggle to aim the right way under the influence of celebration drinks also had to cope with a foul smelling, cottage cheese like welcoming environment. I'm amazed they didn't just rushed out of me as soon as possible, maybe the alcohol confusing their sense of direction might have been a good thing after all!). 

Yipee for the appointment. It's amazing how much quicker pregnancy times fly by when it isn't you pregnant, yet so slow when you are having to cope with MS, exhaustion and the anxiety of waiting for scans. Can't wait to see the picture.

dan-o, yeah, soy buddy! Glad to read I'm not the only one with ov pains that intensified with soy. How long is your LP? I'm usually 15 days. Would love to get sign that prompt me to test on 10 January as this is OH and I meeting anniversary, but with that dreadfully time thrush, I really don't feel to full of pma. 

Anyway, off to fish some yogurt out of the fridge!


----------



## MommyMichele

Eating the yogurt will help clear up the infection, not sure I'd want to stick anything up there. I had yeast infections during pregnancy and you can use Monistat, at least that's what they told me. I only get yeast infections and bladder infections when pregnant, never when I'm not.

When thrush was said, I was thinking of the oral thrush, which yes, is a yeast infection but in your mouth. Babies get it a lot but you can get it at any age. Eating yogurt on a regular basis will help keep the yeast in check. It's something your body always has but can go nuts with varying PH levels. Yeast infections can be transferred to another person. My DD gave me thrush while I was breast feeding. She got it in her mouth and it transferred to my breasts. We both had to be medicated. Now if you are DTD with your DH while having an infection, I'd make him eat yogurt to because he can give you the bacteria back.


----------



## dan-o

FBbaby said:


> dan-o, yeah, soy buddy! Glad to read I'm not the only one with ov pains that intensified with soy. How long is your LP? I'm usually 15 days. Would love to get sign that prompt me to test on 10 January as this is OH and I meeting anniversary, but with that dreadfully time thrush, I really don't feel to full of pma.

My LP is 11 days, occasionally 12... I usually get to about 8dpo & start POAS tho, I'm hopeless pmsl!!

I'm slightly off this month too as we weren't able to BD on ov day itself. 
I think we are both in with a good chance of BFP's tho.. fingers crossed!!! :happydance:


----------



## FBbaby

thanks mummymichelle, gosh I feel dumb thinking you had to put the yogurt there as a cream rather than just enjoying eating it! Unfortunately, I read your post too late! Still, it worked, all gone the following day.

dan-o, cross fingers too. After what you've been through, you so deserve that bfp. I am a lot more relaxed about it this cycle than I was last one and gosh do I feel better about it. When I think that I tested at 9dpo when I got my bfp just because I had free ics and I thought it would be fun, not expecting one second to see two lines. It was our first month ttc, it was so easy! I now can't bear to test and haven't done so for at least 4 cycles, even though I have 20+ ics. Because of the previous results, (and got a + with my boy at 12dpo), I don't dare testing as I am persuaded that it would show early, and if I get a bfn, it makes waiting for AF even more daunting. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR soy buddies, hope we get many soy babies flourishing in Spring.


----------



## moggymay

Glad it has all cleared up FB - made me laugh thinking bout you and the yoghurt :dohh:

Happy New Year Soy Ladies - will be lurking for the first soy :bfp: and then the next and the next til you've all got one :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

happy new year ladies!

no ov for me yet, it looks possible but I am very doubtful and starting to get really down again about things not working for us.


----------



## moggymay

any news FB? presume too early as Im sure you arent due to test til the weekend?


----------



## jodie4805

Hi all

I did soy for the 1st time this month & even if I'm not pregnant, I think soy has really helped. I've ovulated earlier this month & my temperatures are much better than any other month.


----------



## FBbaby

moggymay said:


> any news FB? presume too early as Im sure you arent due to test til the weekend?

Bless you Moggy, you are such a sweetheart, still around ttc to encourage all of us lagging behind. It is so lovely to have buddies like you who don't feel that the minute they get their bfp, they can leave all the rest of us behind. 

I thought of you last week-end. Did I dream it or will you be moving to Bath? OH and I stayed in a gorgeous hotel 15 miles away for his job, it was wonderful, and then visited Bath on Sunday, freezing cold, but beautiful. I don't think we could move there, but I already envisioned encouraging my DD to go there for Uni!!!

I'm 9dpo I think and more indication that I am not pregnant than the opposite :( Despite the strong ovulation pains, I feel like ov might actually not have been as strong as normally. My temp is much lower than usually (except for yesterday, but I was all cuddled up with OH and didn't take temp until about 3 minutes after waking up), and my boobs are not hurting as much as they normally do, so makes me think my progesterone levels are not as high as they normally are. Anyway, might test on Sunday. It's OH and I anniversary and we will be taking the same long stroll on the beach than we did the day we met. 

Hope all is well for you. Can't believe you are already 10 weeks gone! Can't wait to see the pics of the scan :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

All good here FB, glad you are ok, how could I leave my ttc buddies? Yep thats me maybe moving to West country! We were just talking about Bath the other day and how the schools are so much better than Bristol itself, we are decided that we will either move to Sout Gloucestershire or to Bath way as the thought of Mogster going into the random structure that is Bristol City council education dept fills me with dread!

Friend of ours studies at Bath Uni, she does a sports science course and LOVES it. The city seems friendly and she feels safe there which says a lot IMO

Sunday sounds a good day to test, fits nicely with your timescale and also to get result on anniversary would be nice wahtever the result as you will be sharing it and that is what you are celebrating, another year of being together - aww

Remember what i was like before testing? Completely random moods and stroppy cow was my middle name, was so convinced I was out that I went and got BBT kit all set and new CBFM sticks ordered for the next cycle - what happens is I got a whole ttc kit ready to go but we plan to stop after this one...

Anyways must dash but will be stalking you :hugs: xxx


----------



## dan-o

Nothing for me yet either FB & my boobs only got properly sore yesterday. Also my temps are a bit funny for me too xx


----------



## Mrs_N

FB aw early congrats on your anniversary - sounds like a lovely day planned! here's hoping for your BFP, dont rule yourself out yet! 

jodie your temps look ace, good luck! :dust:

dan-o funny temps might be a good thing? hoping so! 

as for me, I dont think the soy has worked again, I've booked in with the doctor on friday to discuss clomid again. I dont think I can cope with any more months not ovulating its driving me insane!


----------



## FBbaby

dreadful as always that 1ww isn't it dan-o. Everytime I approach it with rehearsed wisdom and each time, it gets the better of me. I think I am more cross with the fact that I just can't seem to treat it like any other time of the month/year than anything else! At least I've got a cold to distract me a bit from symptom spotting!

Dan-o, your temp does look great with that dip. Saying that, I had one last cycle for the first time ever, so couldn't help but thinking could it be, and well it wasn't, but I hope it is a good sign for you. Only a few more days to go!

Thanks Mrs N, I hope we don't end up frozen to death on Sunday, I think they are announcing up to -18 degrees temp. It was cold when we met too, but our hearts were beating so hard, it kept us warm!

I think you are doing the right thing going back to your do for Clomid. It must be so disheartning to wait days after days just to hope to ovulate. If you are not naturally no matter what, then you definitely need that extra help. I hope you're doctor is sympathetic and knows what he is doing/saying. 

Ha ha Mog, typical to go and order the whole kit just before getting a bfp. Well this is the first time I am not ordering anything, decided that I've made all the use I can of herbert and it is not worth spending more money on the sticks, so will be herbert-free for the first time since April next cycle. 

I so know what you mean about schools etc... amazing all the different things you consider when moving after becoming a parent. I live in a little town, known more for its nursing homes than its night life, but absolutely perfect for bringing up kids. The schools are great, so much support with childcare, out of school activities and great facilities. Right by the beach where you never have to fight for a place in the summer and house prices remain reasonable (in comparison). I am really pleased to be bringing up my children here.

Talking about schools, this is the first time in 30 YEARS that the school has closed due to snow. Even two years ago when every single primary and secondary school in the county closed, ours was still opened (the one and only!). The kids couldn't believe it when we got confirmation this morning. I have to say, I love it, grew up in the French Alps and I really do miss the snow, although I do sympathise for all the trouble it brings to some people.


----------



## moggymay

FB - I have a theory bout your chart and new years eve, could it be that you had an implantation dip NYE/NYD? Then due to find out on your anniversary - meant to be I think. Have everything crossed for you hon xx

Gosh its :cold: :hugs: enjoy your snow day - we have nada zilch nothing. Bit of icing sugar on a few pavements and trees but thats it! :shrug:


----------



## MommyMichele

FB, I know lots of girls that did what you did with the yogurt, nothing wrong with it and it clears up fast BUT if you want to avoid it in the long run, just eat yogurt on a regular basis hun. I've been eating yogurt 3 times a week and drinking cranberry juice 3 times a week to avoid any kind of infection, urinary or lady part. Glad things cleared up for you hun.


----------



## Mrs_N

loads of snow here overnight, glad I don't have to go anywhere today!


----------



## FBbaby

Good morning soy addicts!
Well, I'm officially out this cycle. my emotions oscillate between 'what else did I expect' and 'gosh, I don't even know any longer what cycle I'm on, help.....'! Going through the same 'booh, life is unfair etc...' we all go through when AF is on her way, but what gets me most is accepting the fact that I got pregnant first month trying after coming off the pill and that it now just won't happen. I am far approaching what would have been my due date, ironically, 6 days after our first appointment with the FS.

The good news is that after that 'x' number of cycles, you know that come CD2 the dark mood disappear, pma comes back, and you only look forward again.

Dan-o, any news? Hope you are doing better than !!!!

Sooooooo much snow in my little town, it is incredible. Never seen anything like it. You can't distinguish the pavements any longer, and they are forecasting another 8 inches.


----------



## moggymay

will you try soy again? Have a fab anniversary tomorrow :hugs: Hope you get the walk on the beach xx


----------



## dan-o

FBbaby said:


> Good morning soy addicts!
> Well, I'm officially out this cycle. my emotions oscillate between 'what else did I expect' and 'gosh, I don't even know any longer what cycle I'm on, help.....'! Going through the same 'booh, life is unfair etc...' we all go through when AF is on her way, but what gets me most is accepting the fact that I got pregnant first month trying after coming off the pill and that it now just won't happen. I am far approaching what would have been my due date, ironically, 6 days after our first appointment with the FS.
> 
> The good news is that after that 'x' number of cycles, you know that come CD2 the dark mood disappear, pma comes back, and you only look forward again.
> 
> Dan-o, any news? Hope you are doing better than !!!!
> 
> Sooooooo much snow in my little town, it is incredible. Never seen anything like it. You can't distinguish the pavements any longer, and they are forecasting another 8 inches.

Awww I am sorry hun. I hope something happens soon, for both of us :hugs:

I tested BFN today @10dpo, as I have an 11 day LP I guess that just about counts me out too :(

Feeling a bit frustrated this month as it's now been a full year since I last got a BFP (MC @ 12w) TTC sure sucks at times :hissy:


----------



## FBbaby

thanks Mog. well not only is the walk unlikely because of the snow but it looks like we might not even be able to be together. Oh's car won't go anywhere (we are still in the process of selling our houses and even though he is at mine most of the time, he is at his today) and unless the trains are running, we will be celebrating our 1st anniversary apart and I won't even have him to comfort me on my cd1 (bouhouhouh!!!!)

Dan-o, d*mn that bfn. Gosh it does suck doesn't it? I just hate it how somehow, and I really don't know how, I manage each 1ww to make myself believe that I could be pregnant. How can I go from complete lack of pma to convinced that that symptom or other is the sign that a bean is growing in just a couple of days is beyond me. 

I will be starting my 9th cycle since my m/c next week, 8 cycles using the cbfm and getting a peak, bding plenty at the right time, seeing my temp go up and ff giving me a straight ov line each time and yet something is preventing it happening. Sooooooo frustrating!!!

Yes, Mog, I will use soy again, because I have plenty left and because this was a good cycle overall. 
The novelty will be that the monitor will stay in the cabinet, purely because I have enough of wasting my money on sticks for clearly no return.

Is anyone else totally aghast with the amount of snow surrounding them?


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, I wanted to update about my last soy cycle I was taking 160mgs cd 3-7 and was also charting on fertilityfriend.com and it showed that I ovulated on cd 37 so then on 10 dpo I recieved my bfp I was sooooooooo excited and then the next day I wanted to get another positive test and bought a dollar tree test and tested that afternoon and it came back :negative: and then right after that I started having light bleeding so I started doing some reseach and found that I had a chemical pregnancy my heart just sank and now I'm on cd 4 and I done the soy on different days this cycle hoping that I will ovulate a little earlier this cycle so I started soy on cd 1-5 ...sending you all lots of babydust your way and hoping that you all will be getting your :BFP: soon...:dust::dust:


----------



## moggymay

we are snowless here still...


----------



## moggymay

Good luck Frogger, puts you in for the chance of twins taking it so early, was this cycle your first with soy? If it was it shows it does work. Chem pregnancies are awful, I vowed when I had mine I would never test early again - I did though this time and didnt get my :bfp: til the day AF was due after all


----------



## frogger3240

moggymay said:


> Good luck Frogger, puts you in for the chance of twins taking it so early, was this cycle your first with soy? If it was it shows it does work. Chem pregnancies are awful, I vowed when I had mine I would never test early again - I did though this time and didnt get my :bfp: til the day AF was due after all

Hey moggymay thanks for your good luck wishes I'm praying that I do get twins because I have had 2 baby psychics tell me that I would be concieving twins 1 girl and 1 boy...yep it really does break my heart about seeing the positive test but it also gives me sooo much hope that it will happen soon...congratulations on your pregnancy I'm soooo happy for you....:hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Frogger, that's a real shame, I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## FBbaby

so sorry frogger, those chemical pregnancies are so cruel. Hope this cycle is shorter. Are you taking 160mg again?

Mog, remind me the date of your scan so I make sure to log in to see tiny mogster. 

Dan-o, will we be cycle buddies again? I expect cd1 tomorrow as I am spotting today.


----------



## moggymay

FB scan is thurs 21st, so scared there will be nowt there or a problem :shrug:

Hoping this next cycle will be a good one for you and Dan-o, just think by valentines you could both have lil soya beans FX'd :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

FBbaby said:


> so sorry frogger, those chemical pregnancies are so cruel. Hope this cycle is shorter. Are you taking 160mg again?
> 
> Mog, remind me the date of your scan so I make sure to log in to see tiny mogster.
> 
> Dan-o, will we be cycle buddies again? I expect cd1 tomorrow as I am spotting today.

thanks hun, sending you lots of babydust your way...:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## frogger3240

moggymay said:


> FB scan is thurs 21st, so scared there will be nowt there or a problem :shrug:
> 
> Hoping this next cycle will be a good one for you and Dan-o, just think by valentines you could both have lil soya beans FX'd :hugs:

Hun, don't be scared everything is going to be fine on your scan....praying for you...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

thanks hun, I'm praying that this new cycle that I can get my soy bean to stick and praying that everyone else here that is taking soy get their BFP's this cycle....


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies i have a question again.... what happens if you dont have a cycle and get a bfn then just start taking the soy for a few days will it make you ovulate then start a cycle or is there something the doctors can give you to bring on a period so i can start the soy?


----------



## MommyMichele

You have to wait for your cycle to start Soy again. If AF is MIA, go ask your Dr for Provera, it's supposed to bring on AF hun, I think you take it for 10 days. There's another way to bring it on BUT you have to make sure 100% that you aren't pregnant. It's more natural and cheaper but is dangerous if you are indeed pregnant.


----------



## sma1588

well im going for bloods 2morrow and suregery on wed so they have to make sure im not by weds before the LAP and dye test. but whats the other way besides the provera?


----------



## dan-o

FBbaby said:


> Dan-o, will we be cycle buddies again? I expect cd1 tomorrow as I am spotting today.

Hi hun, yeah I'm spotting too (& temps down) so I expect today will become CD1 for me as well :) :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

sma1588 said:


> well im going for bloods 2morrow and suregery on wed so they have to make sure im not by weds before the LAP and dye test. but whats the other way besides the provera?

would think if you wait for first bleed after lap and dye then do the soy 3-7 then you will be having a 2010er! :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

ya im going to do the soy but i just dont know what to do to bring on AF after the lap and dye so i can do the soy. im just confused all the way around! i have soy isos waiting for me and i sure as heck dont want my period on valentines day that would just suck!


----------



## Leilani

Sma1588 - if you look online there are a variety of "natural" ways to induce AF (including boiling hemp and drinking the water, or eating a cup of seasame seeds), but I think you should just ask whoever you see at the surgery for something. I don't know much/anything about Lap and Dye's, but good luck and I hope they can also give you some answers.

AF caught up with me bang on time today (she favours 2.30 in the pm), so I'll give the Soy another shot this month - might up my dose from 100 to 120mg this cycle.


----------



## Megg33k

Sma - Provera is really your best bet! But, I would just ask the docs who do the procedures. I honestly know nothing of the natural ways to bring it on or if they work... but it might be worth a try if you're totally against getting something from the docs.

As far as Provera when pregnant... there's actually not much risk at all. I know that it specifically says that you shouldn't take it while pregnant, but the fact of the matter is that many women DO take it during pregnancy as a means of sustaining their pregnancy. It's just progesterone, which our body makes tons of during pregnancy. In the not so distant past (but before HPTs were a common thing), doctors would give women Provera to take as a pregnancy test.. Basically, bleed following the pills = BFN, no bleed = BFP! People with low progesterone are often prescribed Provera to take through their first trimester. The only reason there is a warning is because there is an ever so slightly elevated instance of birth defects but not because Provera causes them... it is believed by most that the slight elevation is because it allows a pregnancy that would have spontaneously terminated due to the defect to hang on artificially... Basically, without the Provera those extra babies with birth defects would never have been born but rather miscarried due to the problem. Whether or not that's a good thing or a bad thing is not something I'm willing to judge... I guess it all depends on the particular birth defect in question!

I realized I should still be in here since I'm back on the Soy. I did 120mg CD3-7 again this time. Hoping for a similar but stickier result this round!


----------



## dan-o

Hi megg, sorry you are back here hun :hugs: 
Here's hoping you get another soy bfp in the next few days :) xx


----------



## Mrs_N

sorry to see you back megg :hugs:

maybe the soy did do something for me after all - i ov'd at cd28, earliest ever!


----------



## dan-o

Woohoo! Exellent news MrsN! Hope you caught that lil eggy! xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey Ladies :flower:

I have started my "second" cycle with Soy. Its kind of my first since last cycle i messed up and didnt take a enough (read the bottle wrong). I am taking 110mg CD2-6.

:dust: :dust:

Megg33k~ How is it going hun? Im so sorry that you are back here =(


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! It's not so bad being back I guess... at least I have you lot! :) No offense, but I do hope to escape soon again! LOL I plan to take you all with me if I do though! :winkwink:

Mrs_N - That's good news! YAY! Hope you caught it!


----------



## Leilani

I've a quick question, which I hope one of you lovely ladies can answer.

I ovulate (apparantly weakly) quite early - CD 11 or 12. Last month I took the Soy and on days 3-7, and OV'd the same time as usual. Do you suggest I do CD3-7 again, or maybe 4-8 this time, or would it not really matter.

Also when my AF arrives, she come full force berween 2 & 3 in the afternoon, but I always count the next morning as CD1, obviously my cycle is 26 days no matter which way I count it, but would you count the arvo arrival as CD1?

Megg, when are you testing? You might have a very brief stay!


----------



## FBbaby

Megg, sorry to see you back here, but it is thanks to you a lot of us have decided to try soy, so we will be delighted to see you wave good bye to us again!

Mrs N, this is brilliant news, it must be so heartwarming to officially be in the 2ww. Soy does seem to work for many, this is great.

Jaxvipe, cross fingers for that second cycle. It is my second too, hope the first one was just a blip, a testing of the experiment before making it sure it actually work! There seem to be a few of us at the same stage of our cycles.

Leilani, ummm, not sure. I took it 3-7 last cyle and it delayed ov by a couple of days...or I am assuming. I have oved anytime from 10 to 14 days before, the cd14 previously having been when I took AC. I started ovulating earlier again when I stopped, so started to take it again, and that pushed me to cd12. Last cycle, I didn't realise that you should soy OR AC, took both! This cycle, I decided to try soy without AC, so who knows when it will happen. This is my first cycle without the monitor, I want to take it a bit easier this cycle, that is in light of our first appt with consultant at the end of this cycle. 
They do say the later you take it the later ov, so I would try cd5-10, or at least 4-9, at best it will delay, at worse it will be the same.

As for when to consider cd, I would say it depends on your periods. Mine only last two days with just spotting on 3rd, so it starts heavily in the afternoon, I consider it cd1, but I don't think it really matters.


----------



## Mrs_N

jaxvipe good luck! :dust:
megg when you testing?? chart is looking good :thumbup:
leilani I think I would count the day af arrives as cd1 in your position. i reckon it'd be worth trying soy a day or so later in your cycle, it's all about experimentation!
FBbaby good luck for your second cycle! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks... all of you! :hugs:

Leilani - I'd take it CD5-9 to try and delay it. It's all but impossible for you to O only 2-3 days after your last dose. Give it a try! :) Also, I would count the afternoon arrival as CD1, not the next day. The next day bit is only for the CBFM or if AF arrives over night and you only find out in the morning!

As for testing... uhm... it was supposed to be today! LOL But, I kind of didn't leave my house yesterday which means that I don't own an HPT! Hahaha! So, that makes it hard to test! My temp is still up today, but it way disturbed since I took it a good 5 hours before I usually do. I couldn't help it though! I was asleep by 1:15am! I'm usually not in bed until 4-6am! :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

Morning Ladies :flower:

Well i think the soy is working for me this cycle, if you look at my chart for this cycle and then the last one my temps are WAY higher this cycle. So Fx'd that this works!!


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd for you Jax! :hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Does Soy dry up your CM?


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck jaxvipe :dust:
yes I've heard soy can dry up your cm just like clomid - you can take evening primrose oil to try and help with that, but only take it up until ov


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yea i took EPO last cycle and it did nothing... so i was thinking of trying some mucinex or something. I think EPO actually delayed my ovulation and i got less cm than i normally do.. =( so i will either try the mucinex or just see what happens.


----------



## Megg33k

It can, but it doesn't necessarily... if that makes sense! :)

Mucinex can work... but you have to make sure to drink plenty of water... your body can't make mucus if you aren't well hydrated. I used Pre-Seed when I had no CM. Natural CM is better than Pre-Seed, but Pre-Seed is better than NOTHING. lol


----------



## moggymay

soy gave me way way *MORE* EWCM it was gushing at O (sorry if TMI)


----------



## snowdrops

moggymay said:


> soy gave me way way *MORE* EWCM it was gushing at O (sorry if TMI)

thats what happing to me now, i went on 1st & 2nd cycle 3-7 on soy, this time 3rd(time lucky) 2-7 on soy with loads of cm started yesurday but today its like wow im on cd 11 of a cd 26 bd on cd 9 and again to to bd tonight & every second night till cd 19, so hopeful i will get that BFP more importally a sticky waiting 3 years


----------



## moggymay

Good luck snowdrops


----------



## Mrs_N

grapefruit juice is meant to be good for cm too :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

Oh thats right! i completely forgot about grapefruit juice! And i love that stuff! Ill have to go the grocery store and pick some up tonight


----------



## snowdrops

moggymay said:


> Good luck snowdrops

Thanks moggy :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Grapefruit juice, eh? I think I'll just stick with Mucinex and Pre-Seed then! :rofl: I can't imagine that I could keep that down for more than a minute or two. I will say, I didn't need Mucinex of Pre-Seed this cycle... so maybe that's a good sign for an impending BFP too? I dunno.. grasping at straws! Nervous!


----------



## FBbaby

Having a bit of a down day today, nothing exceptional about it, we all do, but normally that happens as AF is about to arrive and first day, not 4 days later! It's the first time I have felt completely defeated with ttc. I REALLY REALLY feel like it will never happen. Now that I know my blood results came back normal, that I ovulate every month and we have bd plenty at the right time each cycle, all I can focus on is the thought there can only be something else wrong with me, either that my tubes are blocked or that my total lack of ewcm means that I am killing all OH swimmers. Of course there could be problems on his side but I just don't think it is the case. I know I am not the only one feeling like this :)

So back to ewcm, not having seen any since I gave birth to my son 7 years ago, I have lost hope to ever see some. I have tried all, epo for years (took it for pms symptoms way before I was ttc), increased it to 300mg a day, made no difference, tried grapefruit juice, only made me put on weight with the extra sugar in it, tried the cough syrup that just made me gag, and last cycle with soy, I don't even think I had the watery mucus! 
I have been using preeseed, did so when I got pg, but forgot last cycle. That's what drives me mad about ttc, you are supposed not to obsessed with it, but when you do take it easy, you forget to do things that might be your only chance to get that bfp grrrr....

rant over, life goes on!

Megg, surely you will be testing today, 15dpo and good temp, it does sound like you might be the official soy queen!!!


----------



## moggymay

FB - it will happen, me n SD are waiting for you to join us and we arent leaving til you do! PMA and have a laugh at what lil mogster and I have done today....

:laundry::dishes::shower::mail::hangwashing::awww::rofl::hissy::yipee::friends::headspin::telephone::cold::fool::football::ignore::comp::trouble::loo::brush::sulk::loopy::ball::rain: Im now ready to :sleep: he on the other hand is:loopy::loopy:

Its gonna be okay honey :hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

I have tons of EWCM around O when I use the soy! Really never had any that amounted to this!


----------



## FBbaby

thanks Moggy :hugs: 
Gosh, looking at all those smilies made me feel grateful for being in the office!!! A few of them are awaiting me at home though!

I wondered last night whether my mood might be affected by the soy. I think some have said that they noticed a change as some do with clomid. Then again, might just be the January mood!!

Have a great end of the week everyone :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

FB - I'm not sure the Soy can affect mood quite like Clomid can. Clomid is a lot harsher on the system and I've yet to read of any real side effects with the Soy. I tend to think that January just does this to people, you know?


----------



## Jaxvipe

This month and last month with the soy the 5 days that i have taken it have made me so grouchy. Im not taking anything else besides the soy so i am inclined to believe that it is making me like that. 2016 also said that the soy made her very grouchy as well. 

Today is my last day of soy so Fx'd i will ovulate in 5-7 days! Me and OH better get busy lol

Megg~ When are you going to test!?! 16dpo thats great!!


----------



## sma1588

how long after you take the soy do you usually ovulate? i wanna take it but i dont wanna be on my period for valentines day. im trying to plan ahead


----------



## ArticBaby

This month I skipped my soy cycle. It would of been my 3rd month taking it. Hope it didnt hinder my ovulation. Will try it next month cd 3-7 100mg.


----------



## camocutie2006

well it supposed to be 5-10 days after your last pill.. so if you take it cd3-7 then you should o around cd 12-17... hope that helps


----------



## Leilani

sma1588 said:


> how long after you take the soy do you usually ovulate? i wanna take it but i dont wanna be on my period for valentines day. im trying to plan ahead

Did AF finally catch up with you? How did the lap and dye go - were you able to tslk to anyone about AF being MIA?

AFM - just having a mini-break away this weekend, but took 120mg of soy just now (6 capsules!!), as it's day 4 or 5 (cd4 according to CBFM, but I'm saying cd5). I didn't notice any sympoms last month - as I'm pretty grumpy at the best of times, so would be hard to tell!

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Megg33k

Jax - Hmmm... Maybe the side effects are just less common with it? I guess it all depends on how a person reacts to having their estrogen receptors inhibited. Obviously, if it goes away after you stop taking it and has only happened those days each time, then I would definitely agree. My bad. I guess I spoke too soon! Definitely get your man into a bed! HAHA! I'm testing in the morning! :)

sma - You would have to wait for AF to turn up for you to start taking it anyway... unless it did? And 5-10 days after the last dose is correct! Good luck!


----------



## sma1588

mo it hasnt shown up yet but im going to ask my doc for something to trigger it. im bleeding like a period now though from the lap and dye so im a little unsure of what he would say. as far as the lap and dye went he didnt find any bad things and my tubes are good. i think im just not ovulating and thats the problem for not getting preg. he wants to put me on a high dose of B/C for pain or he said have 2 babies with in 5 years (before he retires) and he will do a hystorectomy.


----------



## Megg33k

Awww! FX'd you get it worked out, sma!

*sighs* :bfn: for me today! :(


----------



## sma1588

thanx megg. im trying to get things figured out. well i know im not preg now though that was confusing but the thing thats confusing now is do i count this as a period or do i keep counting from my last cycle?
hope everything goes good for u. FX'D


----------



## Mrs_N

sorry to hear that megg, thats a mighty long LP you got going on there!


----------



## zero7

Hi all :flower: Month two on the soy for me. Took a little more this month 140mg and I think ovulation occured last night (CD14). We dtd last night with conceive plus so fingers crossed we caught the eggy. 

Side effects of soy for me are a feeling of groggyness with a headache and thirst. 

Megg- sorry you got a bfn hon. xxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

Sorry to hear that megg :hugs: :hugs:

So i made a boo-boo i forgot to take my soy yesterday. Should i just not take the last dose or should i take the last dose today?!?!


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... good question, Jax! I'm not sure. I would probably take the last one. I think!

And, yes... This is one hell of an LP... especially since mine is only 11-12 days! :(


----------



## Leilani

Megg33k said:


> Uhm... good question, Jax! I'm not sure. I would probably take the last one. I think!
> 
> And, yes... This is one hell of an LP... especially since mine is only 11-12 days! :(

Any sign of AF?


----------



## Megg33k

Not a single one!!! Not sure if that's a :) or a :( with that!


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck zero7! :dust: hope you caught that egg!
jax not sure! I think I would just take the last dose today
megg how confusing! although I hear cycles can be messed up after mc - is this your first cycle since?

as for me, got a dip in my tmep today - could be ID???! not sure, hoping it is!


----------



## Megg33k

Mrs_N - Could be! FX'd!!! Not actually cycle 1, but cycle 0... The only bleed I've had is the one from the MC, no real AF yet! I was originally just figuring that the MC would mess up ovulation more than anything else. I didn't expect it to do THIS. Hoping to get it figured out ASAP!


----------



## FBbaby

Good morning soy joy ladies :hugs:
Megg, what a mystery again, but if I recall last pg, you were getting very very faint lines for a long time and you thought you were not processing hcg normally because of your disorder, so could that explain the bfn this time again?

I am not a happy bunny and certainly no soy joy for me... I think soy has totally messed up my body. I am a bit of a mystery too, not as exciting though... all seemed normal last cycle, was pleased that soy seemed to have made me ovulate a bit later, my temp curve looked normal, temp started to go down and AF showed as expected. I had normal AF and started to take soy again. But then, all has gone haywire I took my temp at cd2 and it was low as I would have expected, but since cd5, it has gone high as I normally get in my luteal phase. The first day, I thought it was a fluke, but it has just continued to increase and it has now become ridiculous. It is not an infection, I actually had a sore throat during the 1ww but have been free of it for a week, feeling totally normal now, and surely, it is was due to fever, it would be higher than that anyway. It is not the thermometer, I used another one this morning too and it came up with the exact same temp. So WHAT IS GOING ON!

So of course I turned to google and the only explanation I came up with is that I have a luteum corpus cyst that isn't resolving. That would explain the high temp, as well as the fact that my boobs are hurting not as much as during 1ww, but close to it, and.... the horrible pms symptoms I've had for the past 5 days. I have never felt so low for no apparent reason. Also, the sonographer picked up I had a luteum cyst on the ovary I ovulated from when I m/c last June. It is the same ovary I ovulated from this cycle. So what I'm thinking is that the soy acting as mini-clomid has given me a maxi ovulation (but sill no baby grrrrrr), resulting in high progesterone levels and the cyst. The only strange thing in my theory is that if that was the case, my temp would have expected to have stayed up the entire time and AF not to show at all (it was totally normal). Oh and by the way, silly me for not stating the obvious, yes, I did take a hpt which was of course negative!

Now I have no idea where it leaves me. If I am correct and progesterone is still lingering in my body, I can only assume I can wave good by to ovulation until who knows how. And of course, because I didn't put two and two together until yesterday afternoon, I have done it again and taken my 5th dose of soy yesterday morning. Who knows what my body is making of that. To make things even more frustrating, I have decided for the first time in 9 cycles to give the cbfm a break, so w0n't even be able to know for sure when I am about to ov. 

Sorry for coming across so bitterly. I guess I am so angry with myself this morning for trying to stimulate my body because I wasn't getting the bfp I so want. I should have left it all to nature, after all, I was ovulating fine and I did manage to get pg once. I now have no idea what I have done to myself. One sure thing, whenmy cycle gets back to normal (writing when rather than if), I am ditching everything and trusting my body to do what it has managed to do 3 times without help before.

Enough for my rant of the morning!!! Megg, as the soy expert of the forum, do you think my theory holds or can you think of another reason for the high temps and symptoms?

Wishing you all a great start to the week, and some bfp for those in the 1ww :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

FB Im sorry hon, I dont know what else to say :hugs:


----------



## FBbaby

thank you Mog, always here for some kind words. I have now read that clomid can cause luteum cysts and that if they are still present in the beginning of cycle, they will prevent ovulation. The not so bad news is that they normally resolve by themselves in a few weeks. I guess I am learning my lesson: leave things alone and just accept to be patient. I have my appt with the FS in three weeks, so hopefully, if things are not back to normal by then I might be able to get a scan and get a better idea of what is going on.

I hope at least my experience can help others.


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: FBbaby i hope your cycle sorts itself out & the cyst resolves if that is what is causing it :hugs:

so I got a faint line on a FRER this morning!!!!


----------



## dan-o

FBbaby said:


> Having a bit of a down day today, nothing exceptional about it, we all do, but normally that happens as AF is about to arrive and first day, not 4 days later!

FB, I have been feeling exactly the same this month! 
So much so I have given up OPK's charts.. everything, for this cycle!! 
We are just gonna BD when we feel like it & I'll test in a few weeks, sod it.! 
I've not even taken the soy this month either, as it makes me irritable & I was already terribly grouchy about hitting the 18 months TTC mark, so I guessed it wasn't a good idea!! :haha:

I'm on CD8 & feeling a bit more like myself now, how about you? :)

:hug:


----------



## dan-o

FB- OMG I have just read your other post from this morning, are we living some sort of double life or something? 
I could have written the same post myself!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

FB - I honestly didn't have much info on CLC's. So, I started reading. Uhm... I found one description saying that the "symptoms" would include a missed period and minor spotting. The others didn't mention many (if any) symptoms. If you have a history of them, your chances are higher anyway. I don't know that it can definitely be put down to soy either way, but I'm inclined to agree that you should give nature a shot for the moment. How early were you ovulating before? What dose of soy were you taking?

As far as the BFN due to my condition... I don't know that I have any condition. As time presses on, I am very wishy-washy on whether or not I even still believe I have it. I do exhibit some of the symptoms, but they are all very mild compared to the average person who actually suffers from the condition. So, I don't know if there is a "mild" form of it, or if its an "all or nothing" sort of thing. I have the written orders to get tested for the condition, but the test is a bit of a pain in the ass, which has led to me putting it off! LOL

I would be more willing to put the BFN down to drinking too much before bed and not holding my urine for long enough... that is, if it was't accurate. I'm very unsure of things right at this moment! :(

Mrs_N - Congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

OMG!!!! Congrats Mrs N!!!!! Just saw you got :bfp: :yipee:


----------



## dan-o

Sorry you got a BFN megg, what is going on? :hugs:

Looks like you are way past your usual LP! 

Off to the docs for betas next maybe? xx


----------



## moggymay

Congrats Mrs_N :wohoo:


----------



## Megg33k

dan-o - I guess it's safe to assume you aren't in the U.S., yeah? Docs here don't really believe in doing "betas" or bloodwork in general. I was saying in another thread, asking for bloodwork is like asking them to remove their own kidney. They pretty much all but refuse it. Even begging generally ends in being shot down. The only way around that is paying for it out of pocket, and my doctors "don't trust the results" from testing they didn't order. It's shit here in the U.S.! :(


----------



## FBbaby

Thanks Megg for helping. I did read some kind of medical thread that said that you are more at risk of a CLC after taking clomid, so I assume that could be the case of soy too. I took 140mg so not that high. I used to ovulate anywhere between cd10 to cd12, managed one cd14 on AC last summer. I had what felt like a great ovulation at cd14 with soy, so was happy about that. Didn't mind so much the cd12, but was worried about the cd10, especially as this was the case when I fell pg and m/c at 6 weeks, so of course I wondered whether it was to do with bad quality egg. Unfortunately, I have already taken the soy for this cycle, so who knows what I can expect. Oh well, on the positive, OH is away until Thursday, so would have had no chance at all if I'd ov at cd10 :laugh:

As for your bfn, well, whether you have the condition or not, you did get a very light bfp for a number of weeks, so it is very possible that this is happening again (but this time not showing at all). In the end, the only thing that could cause a long LP without pregnancy IS a CLC, so unless you are experiencing the same thing than I, it HAS to be a stubborn pregnancy :Laugh: When do you think you will want to test again if the witch continues to stay away?

Dan-O, OMG, I can't believe you had a similar experience. ummm, starting to thing that there might be more to soy then we think, as for all treatments, doing some wonders for some and no so much for others. You made the right decision to stay away, I certainly will next cycle. Tons of pma for a stress free cycle :hugs:

Mrs N, that's brilliant news after all your troubles. Certainly does show that soy can do wonders for some. grrrr, why can't we know before starting!!! Wishing you a wonderful 9 months.


----------



## moggymay

FB - PMA the reason you are feeling so shitty and grumpy now is cos you are going to get a valentines :bfp: and have a stress free MS free pregnancy. I am willing it to happen with all my (not sure what cos dont have a willy) but am willing it nonetheless. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

FB - I understand where your concerns were. Soy, much like EVERYTHING, is bound to work for some, do nothing for some, and cause confusion for some. I do believe that most treatments do work for MOST people, it just sucks to get caught in the "confusion" category. Hoping you O this cycle at a good time and catch the eggy, despite the soy! :hugs:

I'm beginning to wonder if my light BFP's last time were due to the fact that growth stopped at 5+2. My levels might well have never risen past the level of a 5 week pregnancy. There will never be any way to know the answer to that one. I don't know what I'm experiencing anymore. I hope it's a stubborn pregnancy. I hate that I keep reading about people who didn't get a BFP until they were 3.5 weeks late and whatnot. Gives hope to a possibly hopeless situation. Although, I've never been "normal" for one reason or another... Why start now, right? Planning to test again Wednesday if still no AF. That will be 21dpo. *sighs*


----------



## moggymay

:hugs:


----------



## sma1588

Megg33k said:


> dan-o - I guess it's safe to assume you aren't in the U.S., yeah? Docs here don't really believe in doing "betas" or bloodwork in general. I was saying in another thread, asking for bloodwork is like asking them to remove their own kidney. They pretty much all but refuse it. Even begging generally ends in being shot down. The only way around that is paying for it out of pocket, and my doctors "don't trust the results" from testing they didn't order. It's shit here in the U.S.! :(

what megg, ure doc wont do bloods? thats crazy! my docs will do bloods for almost anything sometimes i have to ask for them but other times they tell me i have to get them done. bloods are really the only way to tell whats going on. ya it is pretty shit here though in the U.S.


----------



## Megg33k

I get that reaction a lot from California. Apparently CA docs are better! Its a shame I live in IL... I can't even just make a quick drive to get a good one! LOL No, our docs won't generally do bloods for a missed period unless you've missed two. And, I'm not much for begging, tbh. It makes me feel a bit pathetic! :( Plus, if I got shot down anyway, I would be even more angry that I lowered myself to beg.


----------



## FBbaby

hello everyone
Mog, countdown, two days, gosh the hours must feel long, I bet you can't wait to be meet your little mogster bean. 
Megg, you really are a mystery. The fact is.... you are 21dpo confirmed by FF, so really, can't see any other explanation than pregnancy. It happens regularly that posters are confused because they are late but they don't chart and don't know for sure when they have ovulated. FF shows no confusion, and has no reasons to as your chart leave no doubt as to when you oved, so the bfp is bound do make an appearance soon.

As for me, Thank God, the moods are gone. I have never felt such an intense case of pms. There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that it is linked to the soy. I am so relieved to be back to my normal self. Boobs are still not how they normally are during follicular phase, but not hurting so much. My temps are still high, .20-.30 above my normal coverline, so still confused, but, I think my ovaries are waking up, I am starting to feel the side twinges that I get before ov, so hopefully, it will happen despite the confusion.


----------



## moggymay

FB - missed you! Sounding promising about the different feeling this month, maybe the soy is working? Im glad the mood is gone, it makes it harder when you dont feel like yourself and ttc is stressful enough on its own! Am feeling positive for you this month, am willing it to happen!

Excited about tomorrow but getting concerned as to whether OH will make it home in time....Im taking mogster with me and hoping he will either get home before we go or will meet us at the hospital before the scan, just found out the first part of the scan is just me and the sonographer - bit scared realy, surely they could come in and be really quiet??? Dont know as last time we had standard dating scan and OH was allowed in, this time its a nuchal and dont know why that means he cant come in til later - am assuming it means they have to focus on the measurements etc and then they let him in to have a looksie and we all get to coo and wave - i hope everything is ok...!

Have some friends going through IVF, they had the eggs harvested on Monday and were told the embryos would go back in today or Saturday and they have said today that it will be saturday now - dont know what that means but am staying positive as that must mean there are some gooduns to go back in?

My sister is about to start the journey of ttc, she took her last pill last week and is now waiting for AF to go then onwards and into the throes! She got married on 29/12 in New York so would be fab if they are lucky quickly, she has been on the pill almost 20 years though so she isnt getting her hopes up. I am as really want her to be a mummy as she is so great with mogster!

Im off as have beds to remake, stripped them all this morning in a burst of energy and now have to remake them so we can sleep in them tonight - its the one time I hate having a big bed! Kingsize duvets covers are pure evil when it comes to putting a duvet in them!!! :gun:

Keep me posted, hopefully have a pic to show you soon xxx


----------



## Megg33k

FB - You're telling me! LOL Glad to hear you're back to your normal self... Hopefully since you didn't want to take the soy this cycle it will have the decency of working since you did! LOL

Moggy - Can't wait to see ickle mogster! Yay! I'm sure all will be perfect!!!


----------



## glitterqueen

ladies
need your advice-do you think it would be worth me taking soy? next cycle is my last before ivf would it harm the ivf process if i started now and my ivf isn't til march. do i take it day 3-7 or is that wrong. I have unexplained infertility and i do ov but i want to throw everything at my last natural attempt?
thanks x


----------



## FBbaby

silly me Mog, I had the date right, the 21st, but thought today was the 19th!!! Only one sleep then, yipee!

Glitter, my experience with it is that if you are ovulating I certainly wouldn't do it just before IVF in case it messes up your hormones, saying that it is definitely successful for many, so can see the temptation of trying for your last natural cycle. 

Yes, Megg, if it does work and give me a nice ovulation again in a few days, I might change my mind; hey, if I get a bfp with it, I promise to praise it everywhere, even start a campaign to encourage everyone to try it :laugh2:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Hi ladies! I used soy again this cycle, i like it better than clomid. Holy crap i was a bitch on clomid, and hot flashes, and headaches, oh and I never got a +opk on clomid dangit!
Meggs are you pregnant again? 21 dpo!?


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: @ Nessa! I don't know, honey! My test on Saturday was BFN. I'll try again in the morning. I don't know why else my temp would still be up... and I'm sorta feeling it today. Maybe?

FB - Hopefully it'll work out that way! Not just so you'll praise it, but so you'll have your bean! :)


----------



## dan-o

Ohh good luck for when you test megg!! :flower:

Looking forward to seeing a pic of your lil soy bean moggymay!!

Hi prayerful. I get like that on soy, so I dread to think what I'd be like on clomid! :shock: :haha:

Glitterqueen, I would stay away from the soy just in case it affects you & delays the start of your IVF :)

FB - I'm right with ya! I think I'm oving today or tomorrow :D

Time to wear that mine of mine out :sex: 
I'm not on soy this cycle, but I still think it's affecting my hormones from the higher dose I took on my last cycle so I'm keeping my fingers crossed it's a goodun! ;)


----------



## Megg33k

:bfn: again!


----------



## dan-o

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that megg. :hugs:

Are you taking any progesterone supps, or do you think the soy may have elevated your temps (just trying to think of reasons for the BFN but high temps)

Hope you get some answers soon hun xxxx :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Nope, no progesterone this time around. That was the first thing that made me happy... I haven't needed it. The soy doesn't elevate my temps... There's really no way for that to happen. I feel like I'm just ](*,) over and over again! There's honestly no good reason for it! I'm going to get some other brands of tests and see if they have a different opinion. TMI, but my husband even said that :sex: has started feeling the way it did when I was still pregnant. Like, it stopped and went back to normal and now it feels different again. I don't get it!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Oh meggs :hugs: Stupid diluted pee! or whatever! I hope you are able to find out soon or you could be on that show :I didn't know I was pregnant!!!!!!!! HAHAHA


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :hugs: I don't know... I'm starting to think my pee is fine and I'm the broken one! I just want to know what the hell is wrong with me! :cry:


----------



## Leilani

Oh Megg - how frustrating :(.

So I took the soy cd5-9, which seems to have pushed back my ovulation - as my CBFM is still reading Low on day 10 (I'd had 2 highs by this time last cycle), so am hoping for a high tomorrow. Hopefully it will only make my cycle 28 days, though I was quite liking the 26 days I'd been having, but I guess there's no harm (and probably some good) in adding a couple of days to the folicular phase - the only dowenside is it's stuffed up my planes of a weekend full of BDing - it will still happen, but to a lesser extent, don't won't to totally tire the poor dh out!

So apart from poor Megg - it loooks like most of us are waiting to OV. Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Leilani, having a longer fp could be good for you. I hope this helps you, you can expect to ov 5-10 days after the last pill. :)


----------



## Leilani

PrayerfulHope said:


> Leilani, having a longer fp could be good for you. I hope this helps you, you can expect to ov 5-10 days after the last pill. :)

Thanks - last month i took soy on CD3-7 and I still got my peak on my monitor on CDs 11 & 12 (same as previous month), which I was a bit concerned about, but I couldn't find much into about the "ideal" folicular phase when I Googled it, but I figured more mature would be better than less mature. I'm pretty sure I can feel my ovaries doing something right now, I gat an ache on one side then it moves to the over then goes away and comes back! Work little ovaries, work!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Well i am on CD12 right now.. I'm hoping I O'd yesterday or I O within the next few days. Me and OH have been getting ALOT of BDing in this cycle. So hopefully there are enough swimmers up there to catch that eggy! lol

How are you ladies doing?!

Megg- So sorry you are so confused! Your chart def looks good! Fx'd!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

my lil soy bean


----------



## PrayerfulHope

moggymay said:


> my lil soy bean

oh my gosh, congratulations! :hugs: Soy Beans, unite!


----------



## Megg33k

Moggy - Love the Soy Bean! :)

Leilani - Yay for ovaries working! I love that feeling! :hugs:

Jax - My chart hasn't been updated in days. The last 3 temps I took were at awful times (4:30am, 6:30am, 2:30am) and were crazy (99.17, 98.75, and 98.17. I don't know what to make of it except that I usually temp around 12pm. So, the times must make them nuts. I'm tempted to add them just to see how stupid it all looks! LOL

Edit: Added them... That looks about ridiculous! But, it mirrors how I feel... so I'll let it stay! :(


----------



## dan-o

Megg33k said:


> The last 3 temps I took were at awful times (4:30am, 6:30am, 2:30am) and were crazy (99.17, 98.75, and 98.17.
> 
> I don't know what to make of it except that I usually temp around 12pm.

Hi megg, is 12pm your usual waking time? 

I find if I take my temp more than an hour either side of 6-30-7am (my average waking up time) it is way out of the normal range. Maybe try taking a temp at 12pm when you wake up one day & see which range (pre or post ov) the temp falls into? :flower:

Another thing, the soy does affect my temps & can make them a bit higher than normal. I've had freaky temps, almost in my post ov range occasionally I just omitted them from my chart. No idea why that happens to me, but I thought I'd mention it :)

Mind you, all this is irrelevant, if you are preggers again :D 
Fingers crossed that is the case & something is preventing you getting that BFP on an HPT. It does happen, the nurse who does my bloods has seen a quite few girls who only get a positive on a blood test!!

:hug:


----------



## dan-o

moggymay said:


> my lil soy bean

Congratulations moggymay, lovely scan pic!!! :hugs:
You must be made up!!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

dan-o - Yes, 12pm is my usual waking time. I'd love to take my temp then, but I haven't been sleeping in such a way to make that possible! LOL The soy didn't make my temps higher before, and they actually aren't much higher now (if you omit those last 3) than they normally would be post-O. The high temps aren't really as concerning to me as the lack of AF. I don't care what my temp is doing at 23dpo, tbh. I care whether or not there is an embryo in my uterus that refuses to let me know! Hahaha!


----------



## FBbaby

what a beautiful picture Mog, so pleased for you. I hope you can now start relaxing and just enjoy the pregnancy. You have been so kind and respectful, never mentioning how the pregnancy affected you, but I hope the difficult times are now over and you can be a blooming preggy lady :hugs: :hugs:

Megg, I can see how you would put anything on FF now for the laugh of it. It is so ridiculous. I have certainly never seen anything like it!

As for me, CD12, and a cycle that still makes no sense. My temps are still high about .3C above my normal coverline. WHY??????? I thought I'd had ov like pains, but I was constipated, and this morning, I don't feel anything much so think it was just that....and my boobs are still tender. I couldn't even run on the treadmill this morning for the pain and I'm only a 34B!!! I never had that before, not even post-ov I think, so really feeling confused. I wish I didn't care, that the idea that I might not ov this cycle didn't bother me, but of course it does. At least my appointment with the FS is finally coming. 

Happy week-end to everyone :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Happy Weekend FB! 

Fingers crossed O comes on Sunday as normal but if it is Monday OMG - it would be sooo spooky....a day late is what have heard of som many ladies taking soy when they get RESULT

All positive for you and OH cos if you get lucky it is the best news and even if not you still have FS appt as a back up, I am liking your odds!

Have to say this too cos I can today "Thank Crunchie its Friday! :hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Morning Ladies :flower:

Well i am on CD13 and i think i may have O'd yesterday... I guess i will just have to wait and see what FF says the next couple of days! 

Megg- So sorry your body is being confusing :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Fx'd for you


----------



## Megg33k

I realized earlier this week that my "status" under my name was "Confused!" still from when we were trying to determine if my MMC was in fact a MMC or a new pregnancy... maybe it was bad luck to keep it? LOL I'm thinking maybe my life follows suit with my status. Hmm... what shall it be to get me back in order?


----------



## FBbaby

Megg, did you see the thread on LLTTC where a poster (can't remember her name) in exactly the same situation than you, 23dpo with high temp and a clear ov line on FF until she had all bfn and it gave her that spotty one just like you? She is understandably as confused as you are.


----------



## Megg33k

No, I didn't FB... I'll go check it out! Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Hey Ladies, sorry its been a while since I posted an update...well this new cycle I took 160 mgs of soy on cd 1-5 and I ovulated on cd 14 woohoo!!!! I also have PCOS so its hard for me to ovulate and last cycle I ovulated on cd 35 and got my BFP 10dpo and it was a chemical pregnancy but it still gives me soooo much hope that soy is helping me to ovulate and last cycle I did take soy 160 mgs but on cd 3-5 so this new cycle is cd 1-5 and I ovulated like a normal fertile 28 day cycle would...I'm just sooo tickled about it...you can look at my chart its in my siggy....

sending you all lots of babydust and praying that the soy will help you achieve your BFP.....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Looks excellent, honey! :hugs: That's fantastic!


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Looks excellent, honey! :hugs: That's fantastic!

Thanks Megg....I'm just soo happy I have never ovulated on a cd 14 its always been way later in my cycle...and now i think I'm going to take progesterone cream today what do you think?...I don't want to have another chemical pregnancy


----------



## Megg33k

4dpo should be safe to start it for sure! Just don't use more than the recommended 1/4 to 1/2 tsp twice a day! If AF seems to be starting, discontinue use or it'll all get more confusing! :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> 4dpo should be safe to start it for sure! Just don't use more than the recommended 1/4 to 1/2 tsp twice a day! If AF seems to be starting, discontinue use or it'll all get more confusing! :hugs:

Thanks Megg ok wanted to ask about this ok today and last night I started getting that eggwhite stretchy mucus again and its 4dpo so what could that mean?...am I having fertile mucus again?...

Thanks megg I might wait a couple more days until I find out what this stretchy fertlie mucus is doing......:hugs:


----------



## Leilani

Frogger - that sounds exciting, and so early for you - hopefully the tww will fly by. As for the CM - have you checked on OPKs - as it could be that you didn't quite ovulate on the first attempt, and your body is trying to get that egg out now - or did you have other OV symptoms? FX for you.

I went straight from low to peak on my CBFM this am - which was a bit of a surprise, though I did think it may happen (so BD'd on a low), but I must say my LH line is the darkest one yet and the estrogen the lightest (in 4 months use), so I'm thanking the soy for that! A few more days of BDing is on the cards, then the dreaded wait!


----------



## moggymay

good luck Leilani - 2010 soy beans :happydance: get going with the :sex: and catch the eggy


----------



## frogger3240

Leilani said:


> Frogger - that sounds exciting, and so early for you - hopefully the tww will fly by. As for the CM - have you checked on OPKs - as it could be that you didn't quite ovulate on the first attempt, and your body is trying to get that egg out now - or did you have other OV symptoms? FX for you.
> 
> I went straight from low to peak on my CBFM this am - which was a bit of a surprise, though I did think it may happen (so BD'd on a low), but I must say my LH line is the darkest one yet and the estrogen the lightest (in 4 months use), so I'm thanking the soy for that! A few more days of BDing is on the cards, then the dreaded wait!

I went and bought some ovulation tests and it showed negative for any LH surger (ovulation) and also i was looking at other charts that did have the eggwhite after the ovulation and those charts show positive BFP so I'm keeping my fingers crossed...thanks for your help on this..yep the 2ww is going to kill me....:hugs:


thats great that soy is helping you also hun....so get busy girl with :sex::dust::dust:


----------



## Megg33k

I've had stretchy CM for... weeks? I don't know what day it started because I didn't want to confuse FF by putting it on my chart... but it's been going on for a while. Hmmm....


----------



## yazzy

So glad I found this thread. I really want to try soy isoflavones but i'm still waiting for AF and have no idea when she'll appear! Stopped taking bcp back in October and nothing since then. Have been to the docs and due to go back in a few weeks to run more tests. Do you have to wait until AF arrives before you can take soy?


----------



## Megg33k

Yep, it's important that you take it on the right cycle days. Maybe they could give you something to start your period? Provera perhaps? I can't imagine waiting that long for AF just to start trying. I'd be losing my mind! :hugs:


----------



## ewok111

Hi ladies, Im back on the TTC journey after having 3 months off as hubby is in afgan. He is due back in 2 weeks, problem is im due to ovulate a few days before he gets home. Im starting soy, anyone got any good ideas about how to try and delay ovulation for a few days? Also im a bit confused about what days to take the soy on, what difference does it make? I normally have 28 day cylcles but have been ovulating on cd11 lately?


----------



## Megg33k

If you want to delay it, take the soy CD5-9. That will possibly push it back a few days... but it will also make your cycle slight longer if it works, obviously! That's the best advice I have on it! I hope you can hold the eggy off until he gets home! :hugs:

What CD are you on now? What day does he come back exactly?


----------



## ewok111

thanks for your reply meg will give 5-9 a go and keep my fingers crossed! hubby does not have an exact date yet that he will be back yet but will hopefully be around the 13th. I will probably ovulate around the 9th or 10th naturally, I really didin't want to miss out on another month of trying! Currently on CD23. Any sign of AF for you yet? You must be so frustrated 27dpo and not knowing whats going on. Good luck to you hope its a BFP in hiding. x


----------



## Leilani

Good luck Ewok. I started my Soy a day later this cycle and it pushed my OV back a day (and felt like it was stronger), so hopefully 5-9 will push yours back 2 days. I also upped my dose from 100mg to 120mg this cycle too - so make sure you take enough to make a difference - I didn't feel any differenc when I took the 100mg (nor did I get a BFP!!).


----------



## FBbaby

hello everyone, isn't it time for the announcement of a few more soy babies?

Update on my very wierd cycle: After my temp starting to go down at 14dpo and AF showing up as normal, I was shocked when my temp started going back way above my coverline on cd4, ie. just after taking soy. The temps stayed up with all symptoms associated with high progesterone until yesterday, no ovulation (I have ovulated between cd10 to cd14 each of my 10 cycles), and surprise, temp took a nose dive yesterday and......AF showed again in full force. Just to be certain, I did a hpt, but as expected, as negative as negative gets, so definitely not a m/c. 

There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that soy totally messed my body up and I am cursing myself for taking it. I now really hope that it hasn't messed me up long term and all things will get back to normal now. The good thing about this cycle is that it has made me realise how obsessed I had become with ttc, desperate to try anything even though there has never been any evidence that there is something wrong with me. I had a long self talk over the week-end, finally accepted that whether I get pregnant or not is in the hands of nature and have ditched all my pills. I now realise how tense and miserable I have been, especially during my high progesterone days, and this was starting to affect my relationship. So even though we won't stop trying, ttc will take a back seat and I shall focus on matters that I have some control over.

I certainly don't want to scare anyone considering trying soy. My case seems to be the exception, as a matter of fact, I haven't found one thread describing a similar experience, so this is probably really unusual, but I do think it is important to remind everyone that soy isn't just a low dose vitamin but a real treatment, even if natural.


----------



## moggymay

FB - good luck au naturel it will happen for you and before long you and OH will be draggng the buggy backwards through the sand on an anniversary walk :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

ewok - Yeah, the frustration has really worn off at this point. I'm just taking it all a day at a time! :)

FB - I think its good to make people aware that it's not just some random tablet and it actually DOES SOMETHING. You shouldn't have to worry about long term. Clomid stays in your system for up to 6 weeks, but Soy being the natural side of it doesn't. So, you should be fine this time around. I really do think your message is an important one. I see so many people with a list a mile long of things they take... and I don't think they actually read about what they all do. So, good for you on your new approach! :hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

Well I think we did it this time! May have a little soy bean in there! I posted pics in the gallery and I've a confirmation appointment in the morning.


----------



## Megg33k

I just saw! Excellent, sweetie! Very happy for you! :hugs: Congrats!


----------



## ewok111

Wow congratulations michele, thats fantastic news. Was it your first month taking soy? 

Thanks for the good wishes Leilani, hopefully taking the soy a bit later will do the trick. Im really unsure of what dose to take. Does it go by weight, im on the light side so don't want to take to much and over stimulate my ovaries as I do already ovulate but I think my little eggs need a helping hand lol!! 

FBbaby I totally understand where your coming from, TTC can take over everything in a big way and often we get so deperate that we are willing to try anything to move things along, I am a prime example of that! Good luck to you, I hope you manage to get your special BFP soon, you often hear people say when they stop thinking about it as much they get their BFP. xx

Moggymay I believe I spoke to you a few months back before my hubby left for afgan, I see u have your BFP since then, congratulations hun thats fantastic, loving the scan picture. x


----------



## Megg33k

Nope, not based on weight, ewok! A soy dose is roughly 2x a Clomid dose for the same effect... So, 50mg of Clomid is 100mg of Soy. Most people are started on 50mg. It's quite difficult to overstimulate your ovaries on low doses... most OHSS is from injection meds... while it CAN happen, it's not likely and would take a significant dose. My soy came in 40mg pills, so I took 3 (120mg) to get as close to 100 as I could without being under. It worked A-OK for me! :)


----------



## ewok111

thanks meg, sorry if that was a really silly question its just i have never been on clomid before and couldn't find anything about doses. My soy tabs are in 50's so think I will start of with 100mg and see how I go. Trying not to get my hopes up after a year of TTC but would how great would it be to have a valentines baby!


----------



## Megg33k

100 sounds like a good place to start since you do O already! :) I think that's smart! A V-day baby would be great! I hope you get it! I really do! They say it can take a year... that means you're due!


----------



## MommyMichele

This was my 3rd round of soy but I also have high prolactin.


----------



## zero7

Hi ladies :hi:

Just wanted to let you know that I had some blood results back today and I was told that my thyroid test was borderline and that I would need to get it done again in a couple of months time as sometimes 'things' can unsettle the thyroid. 

I did some research and one of the things that stood out to me was the link between soy and thyroid problems. I am generally a healthy person with a healthy diet. The thing is I have been taking 140mg of soy on days 3-7 for two cycles so I am concerned that this may be the cause of my result. 

I dont show any other symptoms of having thyroid problems so could this be soy?? 

Just wanted to give you all the heads up on this so that you were aware. I wont be taking it anymore as a messed up thyroid is very bad news for future health problems and infertility!

Lou Lou xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh... I had a whole response typed out and then my browser crashed. I hate that!

Zero - I was under the impression that one had to consume fairly large amounts of soy pretty regularly before it could effect the thyroid. However, since everyone is different and has the potential to react differently to any treatment, then I'm sure it's possible. I would think it might be more likely to have such an effect if you were closer to the borderline side of normal to begin with... but I'm not sure. I know that my thyroid has been checked since using it and everything came back normal. So, its likely that it's a pretty rare situation that those 5 days a month would be enough to effect most people's thyroid... but I'm sure that its entirely possible. I hope its something that just sort of clears up for you without the soy. :hugs:

I think this serves as another great reminder that natural treatments should still be heavily looked into before deciding they are right. I know that I went through several options and read TONS of information on each before deciding what was right for me.


----------



## zero7

Megg - I hate it when that happens (losing your reply):growlmad:!!

I did read that just 30mg a day can have a negative impact on thyroid function so I was thinking that maybe bombarding my body with 140 mg _may_ have been enough to disrupt it - hopefully if it is the soy, it will be a temporary thing and as you say, a rare thing - just my luck it had a negative effect on me! 

Btw - good luck for Friday. I'm very impressed with your patience. :thumbup: x


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, definitely let us know how it works out for you!

Thanks! :) The patience to put off doing something you REALLY don't want to do isn't nearly as hard as when you want to do something. I'd prefer that I never had to test, so it's really quite easy! LOL


----------



## dan-o

I'm not taking the soy again, it didn't agree with me! 

I have over half a bottle of soy isoflavone caps (40mg) up for grabs if anyone wants them? 

I'll post them to you today, just PM me :) (I'm in the UK)


----------



## zero7

Good point Dan-o! I also have 26 fully sealed capsules (35mg per cap). They were £18 for 60 so its a shame to waste them. PM me and I will be happy to send them. I am also in UK. 

xx


----------



## ewok111

Hi dan-o and zero, i am starting the soy day after tomorrow but am quite nervous about how my body will react to it, would you mind sharing your experiences so I can make the right choice. I think it important that people know of some of the negative side effects so people can make the right choice as to if its the right thing for them. Hope you both get your BFP's soon. xx


----------



## SmashRT

Hi everyone! I started soy this cycle and have read so much on this board I decided to join in. Im on CD 10 and using CBEFM so we will see what this cycle brings. Hopefullt it's not another 53 day cycle!


----------



## Leilani

Hi SmashRT, I'm a Soy and CBFM user too. :wave:

Well back to the Soy for me - I'm going to take 150mg on CD4-8. Took 120 last month and definitely felt my ovaries working more tha the forst month. I have different tablets to take this month and they are 50mg each. I'm also doubling my EPO dose - as I've never seen anything that resembles EWCM!!


----------



## abstersmum

i have started this month hope it goes well could do with some advice


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, abstersmum... How can I help? xx


----------



## Leilani

abstersmum said:


> i have started this month hope it goes well could do with some advice

Ask away!


----------



## abstersmum

i take agnus castus to help with painful periods is it ok to take that and soy or is it a no no


----------



## Megg33k

Everything I've read says that you have to choose... they're a no-no to do together!


----------



## abstersmum

ok has anyone tried both and which is best im new to this whole thing


----------



## Leilani

abstersmum said:


> ok has anyone tried both and which is best im new to this whole thing

You will find a LOT of people with bad things to say about agnus castus, with the odd positive experience thrown in.

As for Soy - if you know you are ovulating well on a regular basis, you might not really need to take soy.

There is a lot of info out there, sometimes it will seem like too much, but you really need to do quite a bit of wide-reading on the subject and make a decision based on what you think is right for you.

I take soy, as my GP told me my body has to work hard to ovulate (this was after getting CD3 and 7DPO bloods done), and after reading things on here and many other websites, decided it was the right thing for me to take. Previously I had considered AC, but my research made me never want to go near it.

It is very tempting to try everything all at once, as once you want a baby, it can become a bit all-consuming, but you need to listen/observe your body, and work out what is amiss (if anything). If it ain't broke - don't fix it!!

How long have you been TTC & how old are you? Have you spoken to your GP - mine was full of good advice.

EDIT: Just read a bit of your journal, did you have any issues when you were TTC#1, what birth control have you been using up until now?


----------



## abstersmum

no problems with number 1 but that was 9 years ago i was 18. use condoms as birth controll as i didnt like the side effects of bcp. im going to try soy for this cycle as im not sure if im ovulating. i cant have blood tests as i am terrified of needles (i know this sounds silly but it is a real fear, i had to be sedated once. i had a bad experiance when the doctor decided my neck was the best option to take blood, since then i cant even watch it on telly without feeling pain)


----------



## Megg33k

Holy crap @ taking blood from your neck! :hugs: That's awful! :(


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies, how are you all doing?...hope all is well with you all and hope your weekend is going great.....well I'm on my 4th cycle of soy and every cycle that I have had I have gotten my BFP which I have read to make sure that its the pink color line and not the grey looking and all of them have been the pink so was researching more about it and they are all considered chemcial pregnancys which really breaks my heart...well those 1st cycle I took 120 mgs cd 2-7 and then the 2nd cycle I took 160mgs cd 3-7 and then 3rd cycle I took 160 on cd 1-5 and now this new cycle I'm on 200mgs cd 1-5 I had talked to other ladies on the PCOS board and some suggested for me to up the dosage of the soy to 200mgs to see if it would make a better stronger egg and also this cycle I'm going to be doing the natural progesterone cream 2 days after confirmed ovulation so I'm hoping that I will get another been and it will stick this time around...I want to wish you all the best and hope that you all will be getting your BFP real soon....

https://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l169/goldelks73/Holiday%20art/Happy-Valentines-Day-1.gif


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Valentine's Day, girls!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

frogger3240 said:


> hey ladies, how are you all doing?...hope all is well with you all and hope your weekend is going great.....well I'm on my 4th cycle of soy and every cycle that I have had I have gotten my BFP which I have read to make sure that its the pink color line and not the grey looking and all of them have been the pink so was researching more about it and they are all considered chemcial pregnancys which really breaks my heart...well those 1st cycle I took 120 mgs cd 2-7 and then the 2nd cycle I took 160mgs cd 3-7 and then 3rd cycle I took 160 on cd 1-5 and now this new cycle I'm on 200mgs cd 1-5 I had talked to other ladies on the PCOS board and some suggested for me to up the dosage of the soy to 200mgs to see if it would make a better stronger egg and also this cycle I'm going to be doing the natural progesterone cream 2 days after confirmed ovulation so I'm hoping that I will get another been and it will stick this time around...I want to wish you all the best and hope that you all will be getting your BFP real soon....

Oh I really hope you get a sticky bean soon!! :dust:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi girls, 

I have decided to join you all on the quest for a soy bean! I had a MMC late November and am unsure if I have ovulated since. I had my 21 day progesterone back for this cycle and it was a def no ov... So while I wait for my referal to the FS I thought soy seems a good place to start. Maybe my ovaries just need a little bit of a kick start!

I am starting with 100mg day 3-7. Today is cd4. No side effects so far!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi girls, 

I have decided to join you all on the quest for a soy bean! I had a MMC late November and am unsure if I have ovulated since. I had my 21 day progesterone back for this cycle and it was a def no ov... So while I wait for my referal to the FS I thought soy seems a good place to start. Maybe my ovaries just need a little bit of a kick start!

I am starting with 100mg day 3-7. Today is cd4. No side effects so far!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Ooops sorry for the double post!


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! Welcome to the thread, Bella! :hugs:


----------



## ewok111

Hi ladies. So this is my first soy cycle, currenly 5dpo, no symptoms to report so far. I took 100mg days 5-9 as megg suggested to try and delay my ov till hubby came back from afghanistan. It did the job and held off the eggie till cd 15 (normally ov on cd12). Hubby is home safe and sound and lots of BDing aroun ov, really hope we will get lucky this month. Didn't really have many symptoms with the soy other than really bad spots which went soon after stopping taking it, weird. Lets hope we all get our soy babies this month. 9 days till testing!!!!!!!


----------



## ewok111

forgot to add also been trying epo, preseed and softcups this month, my husband was rather disgusted by the softcups lol, I thought they were great, kept the spermies in where they should be for a lot longer!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Oooo good luck ewok! If soy delayed ov in time for hubbie's return I think it must be a good sign!


----------



## bbpac

Hey gals! I am new here. I just turned 30 and DH is 34. We have TTC#1 since July 08. We had a M/C at 9 weeks June 09. We had a bunch of testing in Nov/Dec and all was good and I tried clomid with trigger Dec/Jan cycles with NO luck. I took this last cycle off and had my first triphasic chart with every symptom and now today, it seems my period is going to start. 

I am going to try soy isoflavins 120mg days 3-7 this cycle and I am just hoping for stronger/bigger egg. I do O on my own according to temps. 

I really enjoyed reading through these posts, it has been very informative.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi bbpac! 

Welcome to B and B. I have found all the girls here really friendly and helpful, couldn't have done without them when I was going through my MMC...

Hope af doesn't actually show for you and is just being mean and threatening. Will keep my fingers crossed for you. 

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

ewok - OMG! I'm so happy it worked on delaying ov!!! That's amazing! Good luck, honey! :dust: to you! Side note: EPO and Soy don't always play nice together... just an FYI. If you have another cycle, you should really drop the EPO if you do the Soy. :hugs:

bbpac - Welcome! Hoping you never get to try it and get your BFP instead! :hugs:

Bella - Hey, honey! How are you?


----------



## ewok111

thanks megg, i hope it does the job. Totally didn't know about epo and soy not mixing well, what does it do if u mix them? shame really because i got loads more ewcm than usual using the epo. how are things with you? any sign of AF yet? the dreaded 2ww continues, spent most of today poking away at my boobs to see if they are sore lol, think im loosing my mind! Come on BFP's we need some success stories.


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... As much as I hate to say this, I misspoke! I was quite tired last night and I was thinking you were talking about AC rather than EPO. Now that I'm awake and reading your response, please disregard. It doesn't do anything bad. lol Sorry about that!!!

I have heavier spotting... That's a step in the right direction, I guess.


----------



## Leilani

Megg33k said:


> Uhm... As much as I hate to say this, I misspoke! I was quite tired last night and I was thinking you were talking about AC rather than EPO. Now that I'm awake and reading your response, please disregard. It doesn't do anything bad. lol Sorry about that!!!
> 
> I have heavier spotting... That's a step in the right direction, I guess.

Glad to read that - you had me worried for a while last night, and I'm sat here deliberating taking EPO today - I will wait no more and take it. 

I hope your spotting turns to full flow soon, and you can get back on this crazy ride!!


----------



## sma1588

well im finally back to figuring things out whats going on with my crazy body. wentback to the gyn today for my post opp and he said now he wants to do hormone tests and the 3rd day test(forgot what its called). he put me on megestrol wich is the same thing as provera and then i will start taking the soy.then i test every 6 weeks and take the megestrol again if negative test...........hoping for the best and a little soy bean to go with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArticBaby

Im back on taking soy iso this month. I took a break from last month. On my cd 3-7, 120 mg. Hope this helps. Also usuing softcups too :thumbup:


----------



## ArticBaby

sma1588 said:


> well im finally back to figuring things out whats going on with my crazy body. wentback to the gyn today for my post opp and he said now he wants to do hormone tests and the 3rd day test(forgot what its called). he put me on megestrol wich is the same thing as provera and then i will start taking the soy.then i test every 6 weeks and take the megestrol again if negative test...........hoping for the best and a little soy bean to go with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dang, thats a long ass cycle :nope:. Im glad your getting help from your gyn :thumbup:.


----------



## Megg33k

I'll learn not to complain as much about my cycle after seeing your ticker, Sma! It's Shanna, yeah?


----------



## sma1588

yup megg i love it u rember my name and even spell it right......yah i know my cycles r CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!ive only had like 4 periods in a year so now that i had the laprascopy my gyn is looking into things more....hes kinda leaning towards premature ovarian failure now but thats only going off missed periods....yah 100 something days is crazy................lets hope things all fall into place


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for getting the name right! Woohoo! I have everything crossed that it's not Premature Ovarian Failure, honey! I'm sure they'll find something else! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Just wanted to go on record with the fact that I've decided to definitely do 200mg CD5-9 this cycle. Maybe it'll work?


----------



## misskat29

can i join you all.....i'm on cd 6, and am taking soy on cd3-7.

i have pcos, and think since my mmc in oct my ovaries need a boost in some way.


----------



## ewok111

yey for your cd1 megg, finally! Hope you get lucky with the soy this month. i have really sore boobs, hope it not just the soy playing tricks on my mind, im only 7dpo lol! every month i convince myself im pregnant, one of these days it will be true! glad i can still take the EPO seems to work quite well. im on holiday with friends in scotland at the mo with my friends 3 month old baby, im sooooo sooo broody!


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome misskat! Of course you can! I don't have PCOS, but I think my ovaries also need the boost after the MMC in Dec. We'll get there together!

ewok - The Soy has never made me have preggo symptoms post-O... not like Clomid does. Sore boobs can be attributed to the post-O progesterone rise... So, it might not mean anything, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't... ya know? It could go either way. Pensively optimistic is my goal! :hugs: Do you keep taking the EPO after O? I read it can impede implantation if you take it after O. Just curious. I can imagine the broodiness you have with a 3 mo old in Scotland!


----------



## misskat29

Thanks for the warm welcome. So how many soy babies have been made on this thread? I've read back and found a few - it helps with my pma!

I'm in the last day of soy tabs cd7.

Dh has a sperm analysis on Thursday so got to make the most of the next 2 days as we can't bd for 2 days before the test. 

When should I actually ovulate? I don't usually have a clue when it happens with me having such long cycles?

Feel so positive that this is our month!


----------



## Megg33k

You should ovulate 5-10 days after your last dose. Charting helps.

As far as how many soy babies have been made around here... I know that it worked for me but ended in MMC... I know of several though that are still going strong and already in 2nd tri! :)


----------



## misskat29

Sorry to hear of your mc. I also had a mmc in oct and have just finished my second cycle since. 

Have also been told I have pcos, so feel my body has just gone into shut down sine the mc. 

Hoping soy gives me a kick start


----------



## Bella's Mamma

hi misskat29, I am after the post mc ovary boost too! Lets hope it works for all of us.

I am now on cd9 having taken 100mg 3-7. I didn't have many side effects except for insomnia and a little bit worrying - slight pink cm... Hoping it is the soy and not something more sinister. Anyone else had this?

Megg has the soy affected your cbfm readings?

My hubbie is having swimmers tested tomorrow (cd10) so I am hoping I won't ovulate early as we will have missed some crucial days....


----------



## Megg33k

misskat - Hoping it does the trick then, for sure. Sorry about your loss, honey.

Bella - Haven't had the pink CM with it. I stopped using my CBFM because it would never give me a Peak and I found myself having to visually read the sticks anyway. I gave it 3 months and it never got it right. So, I gave up.


----------



## Leilani

Bella's Mamma said:


> hi misskat29, I am after the post mc ovary boost too! Lets hope it works for all of us.
> 
> I am now on cd9 having taken 100mg 3-7. I didn't have many side effects except for insomnia and a little bit worrying - slight pink cm... Hoping it is the soy and not something more sinister. Anyone else had this?
> 
> Megg has the soy affected your cbfm readings?
> 
> My hubbie is having swimmers tested tomorrow (cd10) so I am hoping I won't ovulate early as we will have missed some crucial days....

The soy definitely affected my CBFM readings - the first month I tokk 100mg, and I had 2 highs before my peak (previously 4, but it was only my 3rd month of using the monitor). The past 2 cycles, when I upped my dose to 120 & 150 I went straight to peak from Low. Got my first peak 4 days after the last tab all 3 times, and changed to CD4-8 for the last 2 cycles to increase my follicular phase.


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I O'd that quick with the Soy! Maybe I will with the higher dose this month! Totally jealous though... CD16 is no fun... and taking it 5-9 instead of 3-7 this time will just serve to make it even LATER! :(


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Thanks Leilani, was wondering as I am cd10 today and still on low and my oestrogen line looks as dark as it has ever been (yep, I am one of those crazy people that label and keep their sticks!). No sign of any LH either... Ho hum - I will be patient!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi Megg! POsted at the same time... x


----------



## Megg33k

Hi Bella! :) I keep and label my sticks too! *looks around* I thought EVERYONE did that... No? Really? Hmm.. :rofl:


----------



## Leilani

I'm running out of places to keep mine. everyday I line them all up and compare them to each other. Sometimes I turn it into a game, and put them in piles for each cycle, and with them turned over, I try to line them up in order, I also put same CDs next to each other to compare too. I was quite upset, my usual marker pen stopped working, so this cyce's sticks are labelled with different pens!

Because the Soy blocks the eostrogen before openning the flood gates, I guess that would explain the lows to peak, either that or I'm an all or nothing girl.


----------



## Megg33k

Some people don't have a slow rise... some just go from negative to positive... BAM! It seems you might be one of them! :)

I'd also be upset if my sticks were labelled with different pens too! OMG! LOL


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Ha ha! We are all as crazy as each other! Good to know...

Leilani you had me laughing out loud, I do exactly the same thing!


----------



## ewok111

OMG ladies think i just got my BFP after 13months of trying. (9 since mmc). I need ur advice took a predictor early preg test, im not due af for 4 days yet, have the faintest pink line on the test strip, im totally freaking out. I don't want to get my hopes up im teriffied it wont stick. If this truly is a bfp then MEGG i really can't thank you enough, I would never have gotten pregnant if it was not for your advice on soy and which days to take it, if this is for real then u have made all my dreams come true. xxx


----------



## Megg33k

ewok - A line is a line! Do you have a pic? :happydance: CONGRATS!!! OMG! So happy for you!!! I definitely believe you were the one that made this happen, but I'm really happy that my advice might have helped it along! This is really wonderful news!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Ewok!!!! As Megg says, a line is a line! Well done you! Fingers and toes crossed for a sticky healthy bean! Hurray! 

Keep us all posted honey...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ewok111

Hi megg, bella's mamma, thanks for the congrats, am really worried that its an evap line but will buy a million other tests tomorrow to try!!! sometimes reading so much on here is lethal as you know all the things that can go wrong and how common chemical pregnancies are. was determined not to cave in till 14dpo but the temptation was to much! i can't put a pic on here as i have no idea how to do it as you can tell from my lack of banners and stuff on my wall!!! hopefully its a sticky bean and you both get your little soy beans soon too. xxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

PMA hon, if it was a pink line no matter how pale, it is a bfp. I am pretty sure evap's never have any colour in them... Did it come up within the time frame?


----------



## ewok111

kind of, it was so faint u could hardly see it and then after 10-15 mins it got a bit darker. if it is a bfp then there is no doubting that soy works. its been so long for us now and first month taking soy days 5-9 and BFP!


----------



## misskat29

Wahoo! Congrats on the bfp! That's such good news x

I'm on cd9, took my last soy tab cd7. This evening I've got stretchy clear cm? Do you think I'm starting to ov already? Dh has his sa on Thursday so last night was last (and first night since af) of bd, till after! Hope it doesn't happen in between now and Thursday be bloody typical wouldn't it.


----------



## Megg33k

ewok - Sounds promising... Can't wait till you take another one! How many DPO are you now? If you know how to email a pic, I'll upload it for you! :) My email is [email protected]. Btw, your story has made me 1000x more confident in my choice to take it 5-9 this cycle. :happydance:

misskat - You COULD technically O as quickly as 5 days after the last pill. So, it's possible. I know I don't get it that quickly, but that doesn't mean that you won't!

Bella - Are you ready for your soybean, missy? Hmmm?

I have PMA in the form of a keychain on its way to my house right now. It's a smiling baby soybean (edamame) that you can pop out of its pod. I love it! I'm ready for my baby soybean!

https://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/front/ac69_edamame_keychains.gif

It's from https://www.thinkgeek.com and I can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## misskat29

If I'm only just getting stretchy cm I won't ov for a few dats still tho will I? Please tell me I won't. Can't bd till tomorrow night! I don't temp either so don't really no when it's coming


----------



## Megg33k

Well, temping would only tell you after it happened, not when it was going to. Uhm... Technically, you shouldn't ovulate until at least CD12. I'm sure there has been a freak case or two that have been earlier... but you should be safe! :)

Any news, ewok?


----------



## ewok111

morning all. megg im loving the keychain thats hillarious, good on you for the PMA. I really really hope u get ur BFP this month, u really deserve it with all the advice you give people and all u have been through, yea take it 5-9 and im sure this will be your month. Im snowed in in scotland atm so im trying to persuade hubby to walk 4 miles with me to the nearest shop to stock up on tests lol, im desperate! as soon as i have done the other tests later, depending on the results i will e mail them to you so u can work your computer magic, thanks hun. really getting nervous now, temp went up to 98.7 from 98.5 today highest its ever been but cevix is low and hard, thats bad isn't it?


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Thanks, honey! I hope so too! The temp sounds great! Your cervix doesn't matter. Cervical position is all a bit useless after ovulation. It does EVENTUALLY go High, Soft, and Closed in pregnancy... but that can take many, many weeks! No worries! :)


----------



## Bella's Mamma

misskat29 said:


> If I'm only just getting stretchy cm I won't ov for a few dats still tho will I? Please tell me I won't. Can't bd till tomorrow night! I don't temp either so don't really no when it's coming

I am sure you will be fine hon. I took my soy days 3-7 and also had a tonne of clear stretchy cm on day 9. I am day 12 today and got my first high on my cbfm. LH line barely there still so I expect to ov around cd15 or cd16.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Megg I am SO ready for my soybean! 

Loving the keychain. I reckon as we all get our soy bfp's we should buy one!


----------



## jojo-m

Hi can I join you ladies? Didn't realise you had such a big thread I've read thru most of it to catch up, congrats to ladies with bfp's that's awesome! I'm waiting for af to arrive in the next week so I can start my first cycle of soy x


----------



## misskat29

Hey, Warm Welcome to you!!

I read this thread, and it defo made my mind up - Soy is the way forward. So i have given it a whirl.

Currently on CD10 (i think, maybe CD9) and took Soy CD3-7, i took 4 x 40mg tabs, think i could have gone in too high to start maybe, but havent seen any side effects - i did take them at night though, so that could have helped.


----------



## jojo-m

Thanks misskat! When do you usually ovulate? Do you think it will stay the same? No side effects sounds good. I tried Chinese herbs few weeks ago and got chest pain, may have been unrelated but got scared and didn't want to risk it!

My new cycle will be 18th ttc so will try anything, soy looks a good option to me before clomid in April. How long you been ttc? X


----------



## misskat29

i haven't a clue when i ov' as i have stupid cycles from 20-50 days in length, july i got my BFP, but sadly mmc in oct and since then i have only had 2 visits from af (first cycle 58 days - second cycle 70 days)

dec i also found out i have pcos, so dh has sa tomorrow then we are waiting an appointment from fertility specialist......so like you thought i'd give soy a try first.


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome to the thread, Jojo! Hope it does the trick for you!

misskat - 160 is equivalent to 80 of Clomid... It's probably fine! :)


----------



## ewok111

morning all, welcome newbies, nice to see more ladies joining team soy! I hope u all have great luck with soy, i personally think its amazing. I took 100mg days 5-9. So Megg I Did some more tests yesterday and this am so after £35 pounds worth of tests im now happy to say it is def a BFP!!!!!!!!!! just need to eat loads of super glue now so that i have a nice sticky soy bean! Haven't been to sleep all night worrying, wish i could switch my mind off! misskat sorry about your mmc I know how hard it is to get over having a mmc, Soy might even sort your cycles out, it seems to help people with long cycles ovulate within 5-10 days of the last dose. jojo I didn't have any bad side effects from the soy other than bad acne for a few days which i can live with!


----------



## Megg33k

ewok - OMG! I'm SOOOOOOOOO happy to hear that your new tests have totally confirmed it! That's amazing! CONGRATULATIONS! Good for you, honey! :hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

misskat sorry to hear about your mc, I hope your get a sticky bean real soon! Its frustrating enough with a cycle of 28 - 30 days so I can't imagine having cycles that long. My friend has pcos though to give you some good news, she had clomid and caught second try on 100mg (50mg didn't work) since having her baby her periods come every 6 weeks and she is now pg with her 2nd naturally on 2nd month ttc so it even did her good having a baby! 

Hi meggs thanks!

Ewok congrats on your bfp, lots of sticky's sent your way!!! eek how exciting!!!! Lets hope its catching hey :winkwink:

xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm definitely hoping its catching! :)


----------



## ewok111

thanks girls, megg any side effects from the soy yet? did u go with 200 after? i will be stalking u all from now on hoping u can join me soon. not ready to go over to first trimester yet so think in going to just hang around here with u lot if u will have me lol!?


----------



## Megg33k

ewok - No side effects yet... Well, nothing outside of the ovary twinges! I know them well! LOL They keep me confident that something is going on. I did go with 200mg. I've taken CD5 and CD6... Today will be CD7! Woo! I'm happy to have you stalk me for sure... Definitely hoping to join you! And, YES! Of course, we're more than happy to have you in here! Please do stay! Stay as long as you like! :hugs:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Welcome Jojo, nice to have you here.

Ewok - hurray for the confirmed bfp, so happy for you hon! We will all be keeping everything crossed for a sticky bean for you. Try not to worry! And of course stay here with us. Hope you will pop back in and keep us updated even after you do move to first tri... x

I am cd12 and on my 2nd high on my cbfm. Think I may possibly get my peak a day early judging by today's stick. I feel a bit ho hum about it all this month after finding out I didn't ovulate last month. Doesn't help that I am struck down with the lurgy too. Not really the best for romantic babymaking...

My referral was made yesterday to see the bg/gyn so if soy doesn't work this month I think I will be on clomid the cycle after...

So my bbt thermometer arrived today. I am excited to have a new ttc 'tool'! I think I will practice this cycle as it is a bit late to start. 

Good to hear you don't have any side effects Megg.

xxx


----------



## abstersmum

just wanted to say a big thankyou for your help, i had ov pain for the first time since ttc today so there is hope yet


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! I'm glad it seems to be working! :)


----------



## Bella's Mamma

No ov pain for me... CD14... Where is it?!


----------



## Megg33k

Hmm... Not sure, Bella! Some people just don't get the pain! Don't be sad... It sucks! My ovaries are already making me miserable!


----------



## jojo-m

how you all doing ladies? I'm waiting for af to arrive, this is first time i've been eager for the witch to come lol! Just want to get on with soy cycle now! No idea when witch will arrive, I didn't ovulate until day 23 which is late, I had 30 day cycle last month when its been 28 for a while and my luteal phase is just anyones guess! I started bvits got from 9 days to 11, next couple of months dropped to 10 and stopped all vits etc half way thru this cycle so no idea how that will affect LP especially with such late ovulation. 

I totally get how you feel fed up with your ovaries!!!! 
xx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

I usually have lots of ov pain so maybe having none is a good sign for me and my ovaries are finding it super easy to pop out a couple of lovely ripe eggs! Peak on cbfm today - hurray! CD15 which is normal for me... xxx


----------



## jojo-m

excellent bella good luck catching that egg! xx


----------



## Megg33k

That's great, Bella! That's way more important than ov pain!! :)


----------



## ewok111

bella's mamma, don't worry at all about the lack of ov pain, i didn't have anything either. I think for some soy makes their ovaries really painfull but for me it didn't, I don't think the pain/no pain makes a difference to the egg quality, so go and jump on ur fella for the next few days, hopefully u will be joining me in two weeks time, closely followed by megg. xxxx


----------



## misskat29

evening all, hope we're all ok.

need some advice - not sure if ive had ov pain today?? not sure if i usually get it, but i'm trying to listen to my body more. i'm cd13, have had stretchy cm about 2 days ago....this evening ive had a sharp pain, on my left side a little lower than belly button level.......if i was getting ov pain would it be there or lower?


----------



## Megg33k

ewok - Thanks... Hoping so! :)

misskat - It could definitely manifest in that area... I'd say it's likely! :) Good luck!

I finished my Soy today (not yesterday, technically)! Hoping to be in the 2ww in 10 days at most!


----------



## MrsWooolf

hi ladies!! im loving reading this post giving me lots of pma!!!

i need a bit help tho... ive just finished a 43day cycle now on cd2.... planning on taking soy cd3-7 but how much???

i did my temps last month didnt seem like i O'd as temp didnt rise at all and i never got a ++ opk!! i have never been on clomid... hoping to get on it when i have my gyno appointment but its 3 months away BOOOO!!! so hoping soy helps me in the meantime and i dont need to go!! see using my PMA!! lol

soo my question is how much?? i have 40mg tables... i want this cycle to O so should i just go straight in and take 120mg or limit it 2 80mg?? i probs wont do soy again after this cycle as i want to be natural for all my tests etc.. and as im a 43day cycle... be a bit close to my appointment!!

ps also im a bit overwight if that comes into it... already lost 49lbs... but still a bit more to go... so dunno if weight affects how much mg to take...
xxx


----------



## misskat29

hey, this month was my first month of soy, i went straight in with 120mg on day 3-7.

didn't see any point in going in low and building up the amount as i have long cycles - last cycle was 70days in length!


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely don't limit it to 80mg. That's not even equal to the starting Clomid dose. 120mg for sure! :) Good luck!


----------



## ewok111

mrswoolf like megg said i would def go for 120 should give you the perfect boost, im not sur 80 would do much. good luck with it, keep us updated on your progress. megg how u doing hun, how are those ovaries baring up?


----------



## Megg33k

Ewok - CD11 (technically... it's 4am)... I can feel them off and on, for sure! I'm hoping they're getting ready to pop out a sticky one!!! SO READY! Need to get to BDing though... was out of town and it didn't work out! LOL


----------



## moggymay

Get strumping Meg!!! Hoping you catch your eggy, be great to catch it and thank fate for moving your tirp for you!

Cannot believe how busy this thread is these days, Mogster is at nursery and thought would have a flick back to see how the soy ladies are doing and theres loads more!!! Congrats Ewok - are you at Benson or Brize? Sure its Benson and I asked before but preggo brain has forgotten the answer!

Gonna check back more often from now on, in the meantime anyone in the UK who would like the remainder of my lucky soy PM me your addy and will send them your way!

Great to see you in here BM , hope my story helped you and that we get a soy bean in your belly ASAP! :hugs:

Off back to my manic million mile an hour cleaning spree before have to go pick up young man. Take care all :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Moggy - Will do! I'll give all the credit to fate for the trip moving if I can just get a sticky, healthy BFP this time! I really want a 2010 baby!!! Good luck cleaning, hun!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hey moggy! Can't believe you are 18 weeks already! 

I think I ovulated yesterday as I had a def temp rise today (although it is only my 3rd day temping!). So fingers crossed for a soy bean!

Hi MrsW - welcome to the thread. Wow that is good going with the weight loss!


----------



## MrsWooolf

oh thanks ladies!!!! i will get right onto the 120mg.. 

i will deff be keepin you updated now that i have found this thread i wont be leaving haha

another quickie is i heard its best to take it at lunch time wih food,,, but i wanted to do it at bed time so no side affects.... what do you lot recon?

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I do take mine at lunch but never had a side effect. Its different for everyone. Try it at lunch with food and then if it bothers you change over to bedtime the next night perhaps?


----------



## moggymay

I took mine with dinner, no side effects of soy to report except loads of EWCM and even more when I O'd!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

I did as Moggy. No real side effects except a bit of insomnia. I too had a tonne of ewcm!


----------



## MrsWooolf

will this change the affect if i take them at bed time?? hmm you have got me thinking now lol

xxx


----------



## jojo-m

think I will take mine at bedtime, only because it easier to remember if as part of morning or bedtime routine. Plus I'm always in the house at both times! 

Still waiting for AF, felt a bit crampy today so hopefully she won't be too long! 

Moggy hope you having a great pg! x


----------



## impatient

hello soy ladies:) I just wanted to introduce myself and say that I will hopefully be joining you all very soon! I'm just waiting for AF to arrive. I am not even sure that I OV so I'm hoping soy will help me. I also have long irregular cycles usually 35-45 days, but this cycle put me over the top!! I am desperate now! if you look at my chart FF says tht I did OV, but I'm not sure becasue I was drinking Sat. night and I'm affraid that temp may not be accurate especially where it fell so much today:( oh well on to my next cycle soon


----------



## jojo-m

unless thats implantation dip hun, PMA until that witch arrives!!!!!! x


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, ladies! Just popping in! Welcome to impatient! Not sure exactly what to make of your chart, impatient... I'll have my husband glance at it when he wakes up. He's better at it than I am! LOL

I'm on CD12... I don't have a temp from yesterday or today because my sleeping schedule is all effed up... and yeah... I'm getting a bit concerned that I'm not actually going to know when I O this cycle... except for the pain. Hmmm...


----------



## Megg33k

Bella - Did you take it 3-7? I think you did, but can't remember now! I tend to O on CD16 with 3-7 too. Wondering what day I'll get it with 5-9 this time!


----------



## MrsWooolf

hi ladies!!!

sooo im very excited took my irst batch of soy last night about 9pm BUT!!! i had bad witch cramps on cd1 then nothing until 2 hours after i took the soy.... is this a symtom or complete bad timing..???

is my mind playing tricks on my i keep getting twitchy feelings around my bits... not cramps... just little twitches.. lol hmmm


xxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Yep, I did take it 3-7 Megg. I hoping the temp rise continues! Great to be obsessing with ovulation this month as it takes my mind off symptom spotting. Just being in with a chance would be great. Did you ov naturally without soy? I can't remember... I am interested to see if your LP stays the same taking it 5-9 as that was my worry...

Welcome impatient - loving how many of us are giving soy a go.

MrsW - sounds like a coincidence to me. How much are you taking again?


----------



## Megg33k

I think I was ovulating sporadically without it. I don't think it was as consistent as it should have been. But, I also wasn't temping. I really only tried Soy because I hated Clomid so much. I'm hoping my LP is either the same or longer. I'll take a longer cycle if I have to. I'll live! I just wonder if I should expect O around CD16 still or if I'm looking at CD18? I'll let you know.

MrsW - Sounds like it happened too quick to be anything but coincidence. Although, you will like start feeling twinges around your ovaries sooner than later... you might not, but you probably will! :)


----------



## impatient

Thanks ladies, I'm so excited to see if soy makes a difference for me!! Can someone tell me exactly what to look for and where to find it. What cd should I start if I want to OV early? I'm usually so so so late, assuming I ov at all!


----------



## MrsWooolf

hi ...

im taking 120mg... must of been a coincidence cos im getting the cramps again 2day!! was just my mind worrying as usual lol

when are you likely to O after taking the soy?? and when do you recon i should start to do opks... never done this b4 so sorry for all the questions!!

xxx


----------



## jojo-m

I'm thinking of taking 120mg days 2-6 as I have a 28 -30 day cycle usually and used to ovulate day 18, last month was 20 and this month 23 though so getting later and later. Do you think this is the best days to take it to try bring ovulation forward? My luteal phase is a fairly pants 9/10 days xx


----------



## Megg33k

impatient - What to look for and where to find what? I'm confused... Are you wondering where to get the Soy? Or what changes you might see with it? As far as days, I don't suggest starting before CD3.

MrsW - O should come 5-10 days after your last dose! I'd start OPKs about 2-3 days after your last dose. If you do them sooner, you could get a false positive because of the hormones that the Soy makes your body produce.

jojo - I would start on CD3 at the earliest. You get more eggs the earlier you start, but they are lower quality. That's not usually what we're aiming for. Starting CD3 will usually produce a few eggs of good quality. Starting CD5 usually only produces 1-2 eggs but of very good quality. CD3-7 should lend you to ovulate between CD12-CD17. If you get a good quality ovulation out of it, you're LP might increase as well. So, you probably won't know when you're actually "late" for the first cycle. Hopefully, it'll do the trick and you won't need to do anything else but wait for your baby!!!

AFM... My OPKs are finally taking on some color. I'm hoping I won't have to wait till CD19 for O, but I think it's possible. I have no EWCM yet... just watery stuff... which I know is the next best thing, but I'd prefer EWCM! LOL


----------



## moggymay

morning ladies, I took my soy CD3-7 and didnt O til day 21/22 BUT did get my bfp that first cycle. In effect looking back over my cycle it made me ovulate a day or two later than normal which I took to be a good thing cos it meant I had me a good strong eggy. Hope to hear about the next soy bean soon....


----------



## Megg33k

I'd take a 21/22 day O if it means that I follow in your shoes, Moggy! Oh, would I ever!!! Hoping I'm in the next few soy beans! Ovaries are killing me tonight!!!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Megg, I have chucked in a few pre ov temps in line with the ones I took and it gave me crosshairs! Hurray! Little bit of cheating but hey, gives me a bit of pma...
I also adjusted todays temp using the tool ff give you so you were right, it was closer to the 2nd higher one. 
Don't want to take over Nic's thread discussing my chart and know you hang out here too. 

Come on soy beans, we are waiting (impatiently) for you!


----------



## Megg33k

That's great, Lucy! See? You're getting the hang of this! :hugs:


----------



## impatient

Megg, i was wondering about the soy itself? Not sure what to look for?


----------



## Megg33k

I thought for a second that you were in the wrong country for me to have much advice because I saw "England"... Then I looked again and saw "New England" and knew I could help!!!

Uhm... Go to Walmart, Soy Isoflavones... Spring Valley, I think... They're 40mg tablets... It's like $6. Take 4 of them per day all at once CD3-7. :) 

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51jNOWtHoML._SL500_AA280_.jpg


----------



## impatient

LMAO!!! I know...its hard to know what a lot of these ladies are talking about...when it comes to brands and stores! There's not that many of us from the U.S. On here. I have used that brand before and that's a lot cheaper than I thought it would be! I'd pay 100 dollars if it meant I could OV regularly!! Thanks for your help. I think I still have about a week to go. I don't know if I should buy them before AF or not...don't want to jinx myself!!!


----------



## Megg33k

If you buy them before AF, I think it's more likely that you WON'T need them because the universe LOVES wasted money! :)


----------



## jojo-m

Think my wait for af is nearly over, temp dropped this morning. Which means my luteal phase is oh so rubbish at 9! I will take it 3-7 megg thanks for the advice x


----------



## Megg33k

Hopefully, a good strong O will kick your LP into gear too! 9 days is really quite short. I'll keep my eye on you this cycle. I have a good feeling about it! :hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

Thanks Hun, we only on our 18th cycle so sure could do with something! X


----------



## Megg33k

18th?!?!?! :hugs: I definitely hope this is it for you!!! I really do have a great feeling about it!


----------



## impatient

Jojo...just wanted to say that I have been looking at the pregnancy chart gallery a lot lately and there are def some charts that have two dips and still end up with a BFP:) Just saying... 

:dust:


----------



## jojo-m

AF has started, not proper flow but i'm cramping so maybe count tomorrow as day 1?? Will see what its like before I go to bed, If I do count it as tomorrow I have a 10 day LP same as last month, not that it matters its still crappy lol! I knew I had no chance this month anyway because I thought was having anovulatory cycle then got ill then ov'd on cd23 so didn't even bd after cd 19. 

Woo hoo can finally start my soy cycle, this is my last ditch attempt before we go see fs for all test results and maybe start clomid so I will feel like I have tried everything! I'm taking nothing but soy this cycle, I've tried enough stuff now!

Im hoping cycle 18 is my lucky one!!! It does seem a long time but I have a little boy already who is 4 in April. Its funny but we concieved him quite by surprise, even tho I don't remember been careless with condoms! Its certainly been different this time around!! I'm lucky I have him and I'm always very aware of that!!!! 

xx


----------



## jojo-m

ms impatient, its your cycle that looks like it could be implantation dip on 5dpo which is in an ok time frame! I'll be watching your chart, hope you do get a bfp out of this long cycle honey! xx


----------



## Megg33k

jojo - Hoping the Soy works for you... You wouldn't be the first to get a :bfp: the first month on it. In fact, I did... it just didn't work out! :) The next time will though!!! Good luck, I'll be watching you this cycle to see how it goes!


----------



## sma1588

well i took the soy last time i had somewhat of a bleed after my surgery( what they considered a period) and nothing.. then my gyn put me on megestrol to get me to start and again nothing......i really wanna know whats going on..... i dont think i would of ever wanted to start but i need the 3 day test done to c if i ovulate or whats going on.... wish me luck ladies.


----------



## Megg33k

So, you took something to make your period start and it still didn't, Shanna? Have you called the doc again? That's confusing! Have you had an ultrasound by any chance?


----------



## sma1588

u r correct megg. he gave me progestrone pills in which made me start before when he gave them to me but this time ....nothing. the nurse sais o well sometimes they dont work for every1. its very confusing and is actually very upsetting. no they havnt done an ultra sound at all except te very 1st time i went in about a yr ago. they want to do those fsh test and stuff but i have to start for that and im not so i dont know what to do now..... should i take more pills, should i wait a whole nother 8 weeks? thats whats running through my head


----------



## Megg33k

I did some checking! I didn't find anything with that specific medication, but Provera is the more commonly used med for the same purpose... So, I assume this is relevant!

https://babymed.com/faq/Content.aspx?13571



babymed said:

> No Bleeding After Provera
> 
> Provera is often given as the 'Progesterone (Provera) Challenge Test' to women who have no period and who are not pregnant. In this test 10 mg of provera is often given over 7-10 days and bleeding is expected within 2 weeks after the last pill.
> 
> Read HERE MORE about the work-up for amenorrhea.
> 
> Vaginal Bleeding
> 
> If there is vaginal bleeding after this test then the diagnosis at this point is anovulation. Some experts believe that an LH and FSH level may be helpful at this point. If the LH is high (above about 10 MIU/ml) and the LH/FSH ratio is above 2:1, this supports the clinical diagnosis of polycystic ovarian disease (PCO). However, many patients with PCO do not demonstrate this high LH/FSH ratio. Testosterone and DHEAS levels may be useful in women with PCO, especially in the presence of hirsutism or other signs of hyperandrogenism (excess male hormones).
> 
> No Vaginal Bleeding
> 
> If there is no vaginal bleeding after this test, then there could be one of three conditions:
> 
> 1. Premature ovarian failure
> 2. A low estrogen level, usually hypothalamic-pituitary failure
> 3. Outflow tract obstruction: Scarring in the uterus or cervix.
> 
> There are several ways to find out what's going on and the next step is to do a FSH blood test.
> 
> A high FSH level (above 30-40 mIU/ml) is indicative of anovulation due to premature ovarian failure.
> 
> If the FSH is normal then a course of estrogen and progestin is given. Estrogen is given to induce endometrial growth, followed by a progestin to induce withdrawal. A course of 2.5 mg of Premarin for 21 days including 10 mg of Provera on days 17-21 will be adequate.
> 
> If bleeding with a normal FSH occurs afer estrogen/progesterone, then the amenorrhea is likely due to hypoestrogenism (low estrogen) due to hypothalamic-pituitary failure. Some medications (e.g. phenothiazines) as well as extremes of weight loss, stress or exercise can cause this type of secondary amenorrhea. A pituitary or hypothalamic tumor would be a rare finding in these patients who were all screened with prolactin levels at the beginning of the diagnostic evaluation. However, if there is no cause apparent from the history, it would be prudent to obtain a baseline CT (or MRI) evaluation of the sellar region to rule out a space occupying lesion
> 
> If bleeding does not occur, then there is most likely an 'outflow tract obstruction': either Asherman's syndrome or cervical stenosis.
> For women who do not bleed after the combined hormonal regimen, the next step is either hysterosalpingography or hysteroscopy. If adhesions are found, they should be hysteroscopically lysed (cut out) if the patient wants to become pregnant or menstruate.

Hopefully that helps, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

yah hes thinking premature ovarian failure so im really hoping its not that. provera and megestrol are pretty much the same thing but with my migrains he didnt wanna give me provera. at this point im willing to try anything...headaches or not... im really hoping i dont have a high FSH level.....this isnt supposed to happen to me this young....tear

thanks hun


----------



## Megg33k

I'm keeping my FX'd that its not POF for you! I'm sure it can't possibly be... You're way too young! If you need to talk, I'll be around! :hugs: But, don't be too sad until you know that there's definitely something to be sad about.

Btw, doesn't that sort of suggest that they can still do the FSH test even if you don't start your period? It says "If No Vaginal Bleeding" and then the next step is an FSH test! Maybe you should ask them to run it now anyway. I wouldn't wait another 8 weeks. I spent over 2 years bleeding almost constantly and it was a super easy fix. Be proactive... don't do what I did and sit around waiting!


----------



## sma1588

i have been fighting about it all for like a year now and its like they dont know what to do now. i said efore to check my hormone levels and he said i was to young for that...well something has to be wrong after going off b/c then i dont have periods or 100 something days its not right. he was the one that mentiond having POF actually. he said he read up on it and it may be that. i think im going to have to make another app with him even though i dont want to because its going to be like digging into a rock


----------



## Leilani

I just had a look at my favourite reference page Hormone Test Results, and I think that you should just push for the FSH test (and an LH one too), as it should be obvious if there is a problem, where as if you get a number under 10, you know it's not the problem, and will (hopefully) give your doc something to work with. 

I can't begin to imagine how frustrating all this must be for you. I really hope you get some answers soon.

Any chance you can change doctors - though it does sound like he's prepared to do a bit of work for you?


----------



## sma1588

ya hes trying to figure stuff out now. hes actually the 2nd one i went to. im just not sure if he can do the fsh and lh test if i havnt started my period yet. then because i took those pills im thinking it will through the test off. do you know if i can get the FSH test done with out being on the 3rd day of a new cycle?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure you can... The article said that it was the next step if there was no bleeding after the pills. You can definitely have it done anytime... I mean, its not impossible by any means. I would push to get it done with or without AF for sure!


----------



## jojo-m

Hi ladies hope you all doing well. I'm supposed to take my first soy today but came down with noro virus yesterday evening so if I take I'm scared I won't absorb it before I get I'll again, plus my temp is sky high. Might take it anyway and if I do vomit etc then maybe have to count day 4-8 instead? Grrr not good timing x


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Oh Jojo hope you feel better soon. The noro is nasty xxxx


----------



## jojo-m

Thanks, think I'm over the worst now, not been sick for a while. There's hope my soy will stay in after all. Still feel terrible but I know my priorities lol x


----------



## moggymay

nice implantation dip today BM! :hugs: lil soy bean pending...


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh @ the Noro, honey! :hugs: 4-8 will do nicely too if you need it! :D


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Temp back up today - hurray! I was getting pretty worried and though that was me out and my temps were going to continue to decline. I am hoping that if no bfp then at least my LP will be half decent after taking the soy.

Hope you are better today jojo... xxx


----------



## moggymay

its looking good BM, potential implantation dip for sure esp as at 7dpo, what was LP before? If temp goes up a couple more times you will be triphasic! :yipee:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Thanks Moggy...
My LP is a bit erratic. Was 9 days when we were first ttc then got it up to 12 with B vits which is when I fell preg with my MC. Since MC it has been 10/11 days at best even with the B vits. 
I am petrified to get my hopes up as I was utterly convinced I would get my bfp last cycle, even planned how to tell hubbie! 

Megg, any sign of ov?


----------



## Megg33k

Agreeing with Moggy! C'mon triphasic!

Oh... You haven't stalked my chart, huh? LOL Look at the prettiness that I have going on right now! Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## jojo-m

Megg that looks to be a lovely ovulation rise you have going on there! Hope you got plenty of bd'ing in!

BM your chart looks really great, everything crossed for a bfp soon! xx

p.s I feel much better thanks, glad I'm not at work today tho, feel rather tired from it all! Besides I'm a student nurse and caught it off the ward i'm on at the moment anyway so having to clean all that up again is not the best thing to keep my tummy feeling ok lol!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Oooo yes, seen it now hon. Sorry, ff wouldn't load earlier. Lovely rise! That looks like one strong eggy!

jojo that is making my stomach turn even thinking about it!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, jojo! BD CD11, 13, 14, 15, and 16! I hope that's sufficient! LOL Glad you're feeling better! :hugs:

Lucy - That's what I'm thinking! FX'd that it got fertilized! LOL


----------



## Bella's Mamma

I just realised ov was on cd16, that's great that taking the soy later didn't delay ov...


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, Lucy! I was totally shocked that it didn't put it off more! Plus, I think I tried to the day before and failed! So, it didn't push it back at all!!! I'm quite happy about that! Happened exactly when FF said it would! :happydance: Now, for that illusive BFP! Hoping, hoping, hoping! Of course, you're going to get yours a good week before me! :wohoo:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Oh I really really hope we both get our bfp's! Bring it on soy!


----------



## Megg33k

Me too, honey! MF ISO SSB! (Married female in search of Sticky Soy Bean!) I thought maybe a personal ad would help! LOL


----------



## Bella's Mamma

:rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

I'll do whatever I can. Going to start stocking the ol' uterus with candy, ice cream, puppies, balloons, toys... anything that kids might like! I'll lure one of those lil buggers yet! Then, I have this net system set up. As soon as it snuggles in to cuddle one of the puppies, I drop the net on it and keep it there for the better part of a year. :rofl: I have a plan, dammit!


----------



## sma1588

IM SPOTTING, IM SPOTTING! i never thought i would be this happy to have the witch visit but im so happy right now. i get to get the test done that i need to have done on friday! in a way i was hoping i wasnt preg ths month because i had a few drinks for 21st b days...but im going to have an anwser finally. yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

please everybody hope and pray for me (if you do that please) that the test that need to be good are good and we have a little problem to fix easy..


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Shanna! That's great.. oddly! :hugs: Please let us know how it goes! I'll definitely keep everything crossed for you that its no big deal and easily fixed!!!


----------



## sma1588

i know its so weird that im actually happy about it. i never thought that would happen lol.... i think im going to do the soy on days 3-7 and do a strong dose.... how much should i take though because it looks like so many pills to take i higher dose i dont wanna take waaaay to much


----------



## Megg33k

I'd go for 200mg. That's equivalent to 100mg of Clomid. Good luck, sweetie!


----------



## MrsWooolf

so ladies thats me cd10!!! just really waiting to O!!!

i had some sticky clear stuff yesterday morning!!

this morning i had the whole creamy stuff... white and slippery not stretchy tho!!

had a few niggles of pains in my ovaries....

so im hoping O is round the corner!! does this sound normal??

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

There really is no "normal" when it comes to CM sometimes. The only thing I got this time was slippery, sorta clear sorta cloudy stuff. I never got anything stretchy... but it's supposed to be just as good. I'd take it as your fertile CM for the moment and get to :sex:!


----------



## ewok111

Just checking in on you all, some fab charts you have going. Megg yours looks fantastic, this is your month I can just feel it. Moggymay, thanks for your well wishes, although im a bit panic stricken at the moment as have had some spotting and cramps so im awaiting another appt at the epu next tuesday, I hope i don't loose another beany :-( Good luck to all of you this month, hope you all get your much wanted soy babies soon. xxxxx


----------



## Rebuslover

Hi ladies, thought I'd say hello and ask whether anyone thinks that it may be worth my while to trial the soya stuff. I have been charting for a wee while now and whilst I do think I ovulate it's not till cd18/19 and I usually have a 24/25 day cycle. Do you think soya may pull ovulation earlier if I take it cd3-7? :shrug: 

Thanks in advance. :flower:


----------



## Emma345

Hi was wondering if anyone can help, but im waiting for im cycle to start so I can start my first lot of soy, I was on last month but I dont usually have them every month, it's usually every 6 months. What do you guys think of starting the Soy now?

Thanks,

Emma


----------



## Megg33k

ewok - I do hope you're right, honey! I was all but having a heart attack yesterday with that dip! But, today feeling much better! I know cramping and spotting can be normal. I certainly hope all is well with your beany, hun! :hugs: Do let us know how you get on ASAP! I'll keep y'all in my thoughts! Sticky :dust: to you!

Rebus - CD18/19 O with a 24/25 day cycle only gives you a 6 day LP??? Can you link your chart??? I think Soy might be a good solution for you. It can sometimes fix an LP defect... and it definitely sounds like you might have quite an LP defect. Very curious to see your charts. :hugs:

Emma - Is the question whether or not you need to wait for your new cycle to start soy? I'd say yes, for sure, hun! If that's not the question, please elaborate... I'm a little slow today! LOL


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Oh ewok, hope everything is ok honey. I know lots of friends who have had spotting and cramping and all been ok. Will keep everything crossed for you.

Great rise Megg!

Rebus, I have an LP defect too and have made it to 10dpo so far this cycle on 100mg soy 3-7. It didn't bring ov earlier for me though, but looks like it may lenthen my cycle if no bfp. Have you tried B vits?


----------



## Emma345

Megg, yes that's what i mean :) Im so sick of waiting I was hoping to start on the Soy now rather than wait for my cycle to start as I have no idea when this will be.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Emma, I am pretty sure you have to wait for your new cycle to start as your body won't be in the right hormonal stage to respond to the soy's effects.


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy - Thanks, hun! :)

Emma - I wouldn't! I don't know what the effect would be. Do you think you could get your doc to prescribe you with Provera so as to bring the cycle about sooner than later?


----------



## jojo-m

Last day of soy tomorrow, then wait and see if I get ovulation any sooner! please please please!!!!! 

Nice ovulation meggs, BM your chart is amazing you have to have a bfp with that, surely!!!!!! when are you testing?

Ewok hope everything is ok, its quite common, try not to worry.

Hi to you other girls xx


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd it comes sooner, jojo! :dust:


----------



## misskat29

Hey Ladies - Lost track of where everyone is at as i've not been on here too much recently (finding the whole ttc thing quiet hard at the mo' - so took a step away for a few days)

So, i'm CD24. Took soy on CD3-7. Did opk on CD13-17 NO +, so gave up on that as i think thats what sent me a bit mad with it all.

Don't think i've ov yet, but have had clear stretchy cm for the last week?!

How's every one else getting on


----------



## Megg33k

misskat - Guessing you don't temp? It would really help you to not go mad with "have I? haven't I?" Seeing that temp rise is really satisfying and gives you that deep sigh of relief! :hugs:

All is well in my world today... I'm tired, but I know it's from my lack of proper sleep last night. I'm doing surprisingly well at not symptom spotting... yet! LOL


----------



## misskat29

i dont temp - will do next cycle (if there is one)

im not going to be very good at it though as i really do not do mornings.

i'm tired too, works a bit crazy at the mo' so i have that spinning round my head still by bed time


----------



## Megg33k

You don't have to do mornings! LOL Do you wake up at reasonably the same time each day? I tend to temp at about noon or 12:30, because that's when I wake up! It doesn't have to be morning! :)


----------



## misskat29

lol, i always get up at the same time......8am but i'm always half awake and know how rubbish i'd be at temping.

tried it a few cycles back and only got up to day 2 - just got out of bed, went for a wee and thats when i remembered i should have temped.....TOO LATE KAT!!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... It is sort of hard to get used to at first. Although, I've experimented with temping immediately, then getting up and going to pee, and temping again once I'm back in my bed. The difference was only about .02 degrees... which is NOTHING! So, its still worth it even if you accidentally go pee first once in a while! :) It gets addictive if you stick with it for a bit. In fact, I'd suggest you try to start for the remainder of this cycle so you'd be used to it if you need to next cycle. But, I think its fun... so that alone makes me weird! :wacko:


----------



## Dodgegal

I just joined today and am going to give soy a try. I don't ovulate every month, so I hope this helps. Just started AF today, so I will be taking them day 3 to 7. I've been TTC for 5 months now, OD once that I could tell, it was a strange feeling but good. :happydance:


----------



## Rebuslover

Morning, 
Thanks for replies. I'm quite new at the whole ttc but quickly realised that an lp of 6/7 is a bit freakish. Only cottoned onto fact that vit b6 could help with cycle length around cd9 of this cycle so started taking 100mg/day. 

Re:charts- I'm working on it. Only recently found out about ff (from here) but with home comp dead currently having to use iPhone for internet trying to get ff data input asap as I've done it on paper (how old school). Willpost in sig for anyone who wants to take a peek.

x x x


----------



## Rebuslover

aghhh! Also meant to say for those ladies in the uk holland & barett have soy iso 120 caps bottle half price at £7.99. Calculated that with three capsules dose would be just short of 120mg. Does that sound like a reasonable dose to start with, or should I stick with the 80 given that I do ovulate?

x x x


----------



## jojo-m

I ovulate just late on with short lp, I've started with 120mg because that's equivalent to clomid 50 x


----------



## Rebuslover

Thanks jojo- I thought that sounded reasonable- just didn't want to od! x x x


----------



## Megg33k

I'd go with 120mg. Technically, 100mg is equivalent to 50mg of Clomid, but I don't think dropping under 100mg will do much good. I think going equivalent to 60mg of Clomid would do more good than going equivalent to 40mg... iykwim? Oh, and you definitely won't OD on it... not on anything that low. I'm not sure how much it would take... but A LOT! LOL


----------



## jojo-m

if it makes you feel any better I have had not a single side effect from mg. Kind of wish I did then would feel like its working lol! x


----------



## Megg33k

The things you can feel on it aren't so fantastic when you actually have them though. I'm pretty good up until O. I can feel my ovaries before that, but O had me curled into a little ball for 10 minutes! :(


----------



## jojo-m

Wow I'll have to watch out for that one! X


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! You can't do a thing about it if it happens and you'll never see it coming. Just BAM! OWIE! Its kind of nice to know exactly when it happens... but kind of sucks. It can take your breath away sometimes. It's always a weird throbbing, pulsating pain for me... Have you ever seen a movie or a game with one of those orangish-yellow blinking lights and security siren that's really kind of a slow, steady "wah... wah... wah.. wah.. wah" with the light blinking or spinning in the same rhythm? If my ovulation had a noise, that would be the noise! LOL


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Wow, I have missed lots! 

Thanks jojo, I did a sneaky test yesterday but it was a snowy white bfn. :cry:

I am happy whatever though as I am now 11dpo and no spotting and have def ov'd so they soy has worked in that respect. At least now I am in the game!

Dipped a bit today, hope it is a one off! Had a very weird dream last night then woke at 4am then dozed.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

misskat29 said:


> lol, i always get up at the same time......8am but i'm always half awake and know how rubbish i'd be at temping.
> 
> tried it a few cycles back and only got up to day 2 - just got out of bed, went for a wee and thats when i remembered i should have temped.....TOO LATE KAT!!

Kat, this is my first month temping. I always steered clear but I am so glad I was persuaded to do it. I had a low progesterone test last cycle so it was so reassuring to see the rise this month. I am a bit all over the place with it as I don't sleep well but it is the overall pattern that matters so don't worry about the odd blip.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Dodgegal said:


> I just joined today and am going to give soy a try. I don't ovulate every month, so I hope this helps. Just started AF today, so I will be taking them day 3 to 7. I've been TTC for 5 months now, OD once that I could tell, it was a strange feeling but good. :happydance:

Welcome! Think soy will def help xxx


----------



## jojo-m

Its a circle bellas mamma so did you temp at a different time? Have you used https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php to see what it would have been? Besides I'd hardly call it a dip, come on you can have the first soy bean since I joined the thread!

Meggs I hope I don't have ovulation like that, I already have annoying noises in my life (as in my MIL's fire alarm sounding voice) lol. I think i'll order an ovulation thats similar to a kitten purring or something! Though if it gives me a bfp I'll happily take the pain and be greatful! xx


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: jojo!!! My mother-in-law is an awful woman! I understand your pain! :hugs: I hope yours is more of a kitten purring too! That would be spectacular! C'mon kitten purring BFP! LOL


----------



## Bella's Mamma

I don't know why it is a circle... It was at the same time as nearly all of my post ov temps. Why else would ff do that?


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Oh I think it was because I said I was sleep deprived... I have unchecked that as it is usual for me to be sleep deprived!


----------



## misskat29

i've had a blood test this morning to check my progesterone levels (thinks thats the right word - the one they do to check your ovulating??)


----------



## jojo-m

good luck with that misskat, I got my results back the next day so hope your trust is as quick! Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Oh good luck misskat. Did you make sure they did it on the right day? I had to persuage my doc that CD21 was no good for me...


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Ooops, I meant persuade!


----------



## jojo-m

Do any of you ladies know much about the results for day3 and day 21. I had mine done a while a go, the day 3 I had done on day 1 because it was friday and Dr said it wouldn't make a difference, is that correct? and also estradiol level was 76, is that bad.

For day 21 I had it done on day 21 even tho I only ovulated on day 18 and level was 33.6 so showed ovulation, does that sound ok for 3 days after ovulation??? My fs appointment is april 27th and been waiting for it since november so not had them properly explained, only what I found on google x


----------



## misskat29

Haven't a clue when I ovulate anyway, so cd24 was fine by me. It's the final test the docs need to do before they can refer me to a fertility clinic.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Jojo was it 33.6 n/mol? Prob was if tested in the uk... If so then yes that does show ovulation. That level is very good as it would prob continue to rise from there as it usually peaks at 7dpo hence then test should be done then... Assuming you don't have an LP defect then there should be no reason to test the levels later in your cycle.

As for you cd3 tests they should be done on cd3 ideally as that is the benchmark used to compare your results too. However, they don't vary much from cd1 to cd5 so shouldn't be an issue. Do you know what unit was used to measure estradiol?


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Misskat, just read your journal. So sorry for your loss hon x


----------



## jojo-m

thanks, I have a short luteal phase of 9 days, managed to get to 10 days after vitamins but only missed 9 days by a matter of hours this cycle so will be 9 again for sure now I stopped the vits. Not sure of the units the gp just said 76?? and that it was slightly out of normal range but not by much. Nice to have it explained, thanks xx


----------



## MrsWooolf

hey ladies 

just had a quick question... i took soy cd3-7 im on cd14 as of when i get up 2moro!! but i wanted to know last cycle was a 43day cycle... so if im going to O will it be around cd27+++ or is the soy supposed to boost me up abit and give me O earlier???

ive had some creamy cm... but no sign of ewcm and cervic is low and hard BOOO lol

xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

MrsW - I shouldn't be that late this time... although, I guess it could be! Technically, it should happen by CD17. However, I know that there are people who have had to wait until 20/21... maybe even a bit longer! So, it's really hard to say. Are you temping or using OPKs?


----------



## MrsWooolf

thanks for te reply megg!! yeh i am temping and opk.... so if i do O ill hopefully see results.... just wondered as ive seen alot of people getting there ++opk just now on cd11-15 and i see to be no way near O obv except the cream, but even the creamy cm is little!! lol

xxx


----------



## moggymay

MrsWooolf I took soy CD3-7 and O'd on CD21/22 AND crucially that was cycle 1 of soy and result....:bfp:


----------



## MrsWooolf

Oh moggy may that really boosts me up!!! yay im excited!!! let me follow you!! lol

xx


----------



## sma1588

I HAVE SOME GOOD NEWS! 
i had my fsh levels and a few others done yesterday and they came back normal!
the only thing is... now im really confused as to y i dont get periods much and i really dont think i O every month but maybe this month i will since my levels r normal this time around. i will be temping for sure this time around and checking my cervix daily.... im so excited that its not showing POF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leilani

Yay for your results, I'm glad you got your results quicker than you get AF!!

Maybe it's progesterone issue?


----------



## sma1588

ya i know they came back quick! but now im kinda scared to take the soy anymore other than the first day cuz i dont wanna stop anything from happening if its going to. my gn will be back in 2 weeks so i will talk to him about more options when he gets back.... he said so far to do the progestrone every 8 weeks for 7 days..... hopefully it woks!


----------



## Megg33k

I really thought I'd replied to this! Hmph! Maybe it was one of the time BnB went down and so it never posted! Sorry!

I'd definitely look into a possible progesterone issue... or see if you could get a full hormone panel and an u/s. There's a lot that can be worked out from those 2 things! :hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

Glad your results came back with good news sma1588 good luck this month! 

Well I'm on cd10 and have some funky cramps going on, could be something and nothing but I like to think it's my ovaries growing some nice big follicles! Earliest I ever ovulated was day 17, latest was last month at 23 so no idea what to expect this month but getting faint lines on opk when usually blank this early so also pretending that's a good sign! 

How is everyone else getting on? X


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, jojo! It can happen as early as CD12 with taking it CD3-7. So, act as if it's coming up ASAP! You never know!

Personally... I'm bored of waiting for an answer here in my world! LOL 8dpo! Pfft! C'mon 11, 12, 13... something I can sink my teeth into! :rofl:


----------



## Rebuslover

Sounds like you need to get it going on jojo! 

I am starting to get inpatient... after deciding to try the soy next cycle (concerned about the short lp) and also having started b6 vits, good old af hasn't shown up yet. Do you think the b6vits would have worked from 1/2way through my cycle? I am keen to get started- never thought I'd say this- but come on af!


----------



## Snugggs

Hi Ladies :wave:

Sorry for the intrusion!

I'v been looking at taking soy next cycle as i think i have missed the time frame this cycle (@CD5). What dosage is best to take. There are so many strengths you can buy :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

B vits might be able to start helping halfway through your cycle... Not sure hun! You'll have to wait and see!

I suggest 100-120mg to start out... Depends on the tablets. If you get 40mg tablets, then you pretty well have to do 120mg. Either way really! Also, if you werw keen on the idea, you can start them on CD5. You just shouldn't start them after CD5. Take them for 5 days (CD3-7 or CD5-9).

Good luck and :dust: to you both! :)

AFM... Just continuing to wait impatiently! I usually don't want to test... This time I can hardly wait! I hope that's a good sign! :)


----------



## Misstinkster

I dont know if this has already been asked but is it ok to take soy after a chemical pregnancy? Im now currently on cd3 and contemplating a fourth cycle as it moved my ovulation to cd 18-20 instead of cd 35 thus shortening my 45-50 day cycles to a nicer 30-35 days. I dont want to bugger my cycles up this month but I dont want a long cycle either, anybody had a chemical then got pregnant again the following cycle. Thanks :flower:


----------



## Snugggs

Megg33k said:


> B vits might be able to start helping halfway through your cycle... Not sure hun! You'll have to wait and see!
> 
> I suggest 100-120mg to start out... Depends on the tablets. If you get 40mg tablets, then you pretty well have to do 120mg. Either way really! Also, if you werw keen on the idea, you can start them on CD5. You just shouldn't start them after CD5. Take them for 5 days (CD3-7 or CD5-9).
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to you both! :)
> 
> AFM... Just continuing to wait impatiently! I usually don't want to test... This time I can hardly wait! I hope that's a good sign! :)

Thanks for that! Started a b-vit and prenatal vit this cycle. Also trying cups and pre seed, but i've heard so much good about soy i thought i would try that too.

Good luck with the test and sending :dust: to you too :)


----------



## Megg33k

Misstinkster - I don't see any issue with taking it after a chemical. Most doctors don't consider a chemical any different than a normal non-pregnancy cycle when it comes to how it effects the body physiologically! So, I'd say its fine. I'm sure people have gotten pregnant directly after a chemical... in fact, I know I've read multiple stories about it. :hugs:

Snugggs - Sounds like a plan! Good luck to you, hun! :D

:dust: to all!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Morning everyone. CD4 for me today. Decided to take my soy at lunchtime this cycle as it gave me insomnia taking it before bed last cycle.

Megg - I have taken 100mg so far (same as last cycle), do you think I should up it? Technically my chart was pretty good last month so maybe I should leave it as is? Want to get two eggies if possible though, more targets if hubbies spermies are a bit wonky! What do you think?


----------



## Bella's Mamma

PS please visit me at my journal! Feeling unloved...


----------



## Megg33k

I think your chart looks great at 100mg! If you take too much it can stop ovulation. So, stay where you are for now... I think its looks good at the moment! :hugs:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Thanks honey xxx


----------



## JamerC77

This is my first soy cycle - I ovulated on the 7th and am now 8DPO - the funny thing is my O didnt feel very strong, but it came early - I also am not feeling the million PMS pretending to be early PG stuff either. I, of course tested this morning (because I like to waste expensive tests before it would even be possible that it would show up) .... :bfn: 

Doing 6 cycles of soy and then I am going to see a FS - this serious TTC is a run away roller coaster of emotions! (which is why we stopped trying but didn't prevent in our 20's - gave us some time to enjoy each other with out the drama).

I hope we all get our :bfp: and healthy 2010 babies this cycle!!!! I will be wishin', and hopin' and prayin for all of you.

:dust:


----------



## Tierney

hi girls can I join just bought my soy today and hoping it will shorten my 45 day cycles, they are driving me mad!

Just a quick question though what difference do the days make that you take it? ie 1-5, 2-6, 3-7 etc is the earlier the better or not?

thanks and babydust to all


----------



## jojo-m

Bellasmamma, I can't believe you got AF!!! I was convinced you'd have a bfp with that chart - bloody hell I've no idea what a pg chart looks like if that wasn't it! I'd say ovulation wise it all looked good though so prob be tempted to do the same again.

I've had little cramps again today, cervix is about medium and soft but no real ewcm yet so think ovulation be a while, I don't usually get these weird crampy feelings though so just hope its things working well! 

Meggs how are you getting on? Jamer it is a real emotional journey, these 18 cycles i've had have been awful! starting to think my son was some kind of miracle child, can't seem to get that same magic this time round! 

xx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

I know Jojo, you weren't the only one to say it either! Still at least I ovulated and had a decent LP.

Beginning to think my little girl was a miracle too!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi Tierney, 

Megg is the resident expert in all things soy (well all things ttc really..). I think 3-7 is a good place to start as it is a happy medium between quantity and quality of egg.


----------



## Dodgegal

Ok so I am the 4th day of taking soy and I can feel my hormones are different then usual. I always feel a bit wierd before my period, i usually have a hard time concentrating on things etc., well I feel that now. Anyone else experience this while taking soy? I hope its a sign that something is working. Thanks


----------



## MrsWooolf

hiya ladies!!!

sooo im on cd 17 now and this afternoon i had lots of creamy cm.... im hoping its a sign ewcm is on its way!!! BUT ive been getting on and off mild twinges.. been getting it from maybe thurs - now... plus had some for a wee while cd 8/9 after taking soy cd 3-7... whats this all about???

i know you get O cramps but can they last this long and drag on??? never knowingly expericancec O sooo im lost ... hoping its a good sign lol

thanks!!!

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

MrsW - Yes... They can last a very long time! LOL

Tierney - Bella's Mamma is right... Well, at least about the 3-7! LOL The earlier you take it (1-5) means more eggs of lower quality. The later you take it (5-9) means less eggs of higher quality. Taking it 3-7 tends to give you a good number of eggs of relatively good quality too! A lot of people start with 3-7. I would NEVER suggest 1-5 under normal TTC circumstances!


----------



## Leilani

I'm on my 4th day of soy today (taking 4-8), the only difference this cycle is I've been taking it in the am, whereas previously I took it at night. Well today I could definitely feel my left ovary doing something, it was really quite painful, a bit like a stich, I felt like I shouldn't move in case it made it worse, though moving made no difference. It didn't last long, but happenned 2 or 3 times. I've not felt this before, but I'm guessing that might have something to do with the time of dat I took it.

I've also upped my EPO dose, and have had lots of creamy CM today. Is this normal, I don't usually get much CM throughout my cycle, and only think I;ve found EWCM once!


----------



## jojo-m

hey ladies i'm really excited that its possible I might get earlier ovulation! I said earlier my opk's were showing faint lines already (unheard of for me this early) and today although it wasn't positive this morning the line is getting darker and isn't far off! CD12 today, feeling quite wet down below. Can it really make this much difference first time round? xx


----------



## moggymay

My first time with soy the EWCM was gushing!!!!! And got my :bfp: Fancy a soy bean for christmas Jojo?


----------



## Bella's Mamma

I had a tonne of ewcm too... I am not even bothering with the epo this cycle as I had a little bit too much...


----------



## Megg33k

Leilani & Jojo - Everything sounds pretty normal to me, hun! Good luck to you both! :)


----------



## jojo-m

Temp still nice and high meggs, how you feeling? X


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Ooooo test today Megg! Pleeeease....


----------



## misskat29

Megg - are you testing today? i've just been catching up on posts. fingers crossed.

i posted on here that i have had more blood work done last week, bit confussed though. i can't remember what it was for though! DOH!!!

I know it began with a p, so thought it was the hormone which showed ovulationas the doc asked where i was in my cycle.

anyway, i had it done thursday and rang for results yersterday - doc wasnt avaliable so receptionist could only tell me if they are normal or not.

So all she told me was that they are "Normal"

i'm getting a little excited now, as 1. if it was the p hormone which shows ovulation, and mine was normal then surely this means i have ovulated? 2. if i have ovulated soy has defo helped as i'm on cd30 today, my bloods where taken on cd25 which means my cycle will possibly under 40days. haven't had a cycle that short in ages (last cycle was 69 days, cycle before 58days!) 3. i'm sure there is a third.......?!?!?!!! oh if af hasn't come by this time next week, then surely it means i have a good reason to poas?!

see i told you i was excited. fingers crossed for me ladies, that it was the ovulation test and it showed i had ovulated!!!!!!!! x


----------



## misskat29

p.s think i may be grumpy tomorrow if i'm totally wrong on the above. PMA x


----------



## jojo-m

Sounds good to me misskat! X


----------



## Megg33k

The P word is progesterone! :winkwink: If you can, try and get a # of out them! Maybe when the doc is available, ring back for it?


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hurray MissKat, if it is 'normal' then it definately shows ovulation!


----------



## misskat29

Isn't there another test that can be though? Progestagen?!

Or would that not be a test they would bother doing? Or can be done anytime in the month? Sorry I no very little about hormones and tests despite having had many tests already.


----------



## misskat29

Doc is calling me back tomorrow, so I am sat over thinking it all - as you do lol


----------



## Megg33k

Progesterone needs to be done ~7dpo. I don't know of any other P hormone they'd be testing for.


----------



## misskat29

Brill! I sound really stupid don't I. Lol.

I'll get the figures tomorrow and keep you posted. Thanks so much for your replies.

Yay to soy!


----------



## Megg33k

Bella's Mamma said:


> Ooooo test today Megg! Pleeeease....

Ooh... I didn't get this until WAY too late! LOL I'll test in the morning for you! :hugs:



misskat29 said:


> Brill! I sound really stupid don't I. Lol.
> 
> I'll get the figures tomorrow and keep you posted. Thanks so much for your replies.
> 
> Yay to soy!

You don't sound stupid! Its all very confusing! :hugs: Can't wait for your update!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Megg... We are waiting! (tapping fingers impatiently!)


----------



## Megg33k

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2754/4439977307_95a6aed731.jpg


----------



## jojo-m

Meggs what does that mean? Is it + or -? Xx


----------



## Megg33k

I think it looks pretty negative. lol


----------



## moggymay

*wags finger* 11dpo is TOO EARLY TO TEST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

It wasn't my idea! LOL I'm not testing again until 15dpo (if no AF)!

Eww.. Clearblue's don't get BFP's on Sundays... WTF! Now what? :(

Edit: FF says to test on the 25th. That's a Wed. My BF's birthday is on the 26th (Thur). Maybe I'll just hold out till 18dpo.. That will teach all those people who told me to test today! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsWooolf

sorry megg it was neg! but i aggree still time!!!

well ladies ive ewcm for 2 days now!! andmy temp dipped today.... so im reslly hopeful im about to O!! just havnt saw a +++opk yet!! butihave heard with pcos you dont see a +opk soooo... im excited...

am i soundin about right to O???

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Actually, with PCOS you're more likely to see ALL + OPKs because it sometimes causes there to be excess LH in your system at all times. If you have been getting - ones and it just went +, then it should be real.


----------



## MrsWooolf

oh ok!! well ive had - 1s since cd 10... not even a faint line total nothing!!! hmm butif my dipped as im about to O it should rise 2moro if im going to O... and if i havnt saw a +opk... BOOOO lol

xxxx


----------



## jojo-m

megg what test is that? looks really odd, why has the little window got half blue in it? is it supposed to be like that? But yes certainly still time! I'll be watching those temps, hope they stay nice and high! 

Mrs woolf lets hope this is ovulation for you, keep us informed! my opk's have been almost positive for couple of days now but still no ewcm so still waiting for mine! 

xx


----------



## Megg33k

MrsW - Some people never get a + OPK. I've never had one. :shrug: I do ovulate though! LOL

Jojo - They're $Tree brand... its a US thing. The little window with the blue thing in it is the well where you put the urine. You don't hold it mid-stream or dip it... it comes with a little pipette thingy and you just put 4 drops of urine in the little well that's half blue. lol


----------



## moggymay

weds/thurs/fri is luckiest day for the wonders to test....


----------



## Megg33k

moggymay said:


> weds/thurs/fri is luckiest day for the wonders to test....

I know... Thinking a week from today might be better! I don't want to push my luck on a Sunday! :( If you notice, my status is now "Not testing until 18dpo!" LOL So, I have proof of what I've said and will NOT be swayed (maybe)!


----------



## moggymay

sure we had a recent lucky monday if thats any good...how bout tuesday as next tuesday is my flavour scan....has mogster guessed right...?In fact with time diff my scan time is perfect testing time for you in the morning....


----------



## MrsWooolf

https://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx170/mrswooolf/1.jpg

https://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx170/mrswooolf/2.jpg

1st photo is camera picture normal - 2nd photo is when i dimmed the light on camera...

in order it goes from bottom up - yesterday opk, this afternoon about 12pm and last one is about 3pm!!

i know its still light and back of packet says you need it to go same colour as test line to be a postivie but you think this is a good sign its going to get darker... i cant breathe im sooooooo excited lol

xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I think its definitely getting there, MrsW! I'd take that as a positive for the moment. Act like it is, and if it gets darker that's even better. But don't wait around for darker and miss it! :hugs:

Moggy - Awww.. Flavour scan! :) Nope, I'm waiting for 18dpo.


----------



## MrsWooolf

sorry for tmi!!! but i dtd this morning sooo will i just keep going dtd every morning?

and once i see a rise on ff with btb that means i have already O'd and can cool it off with the bd'in haha

xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

DTD is NOT tmi! lol It gets SO MUCH WORSE! :rofl: Make sure you see a sustained rise on FF before you cool it! One day isn't enough to know. Requires 3 to confirm O. :D


----------



## MrsWooolf

HAHA!! oh thanks megg!!! :flower:

I really would be lost without all your help on here!!!! Without all the ladies inputs!!! Thanks!! :hugs:

xxx

ps will i put a + down for my opk today... or will to see if 2moros is darker and put +opk down 2moro...

ive not did the opk that says 1 line for neg 2 line for pos and im getting a faint line on there after 3 mins...

xxx


----------



## misskat29

Megg33k - sorry todays test was negative, like everyone else said......theres still time 11dpo is a little on the early side.

MrsWooolf - looks like theres defo a surge coming your way. i too have pcos and generally have a faint line on an opk throughout the month, and have never had a + one.

Well - am update on my bloods. 

Megg33k, as you predicted the P hormone was "Progestorone". I spoke with the doc this afternoon, asked her about my bloods and you will never guess what? (I'm really annoyed!)

THE TESTED MY BLOOD FOR THE WRONG THING!!! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH i feel like screaming. I am turning into a human pin cushion at the mo.

For some unknown reason they tested my kidney function instead of progesterone levels.

So i have to go back yet again for more blood work in the morning, which will then be CD32.

I'm not a happy bunny, as this is my last test thats needs doing before i can be referred to a fertility specialist. Its been one thing after another, i first visited the docs beginning of Dec 09!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I have to preface this by saying how much I hate doctors and that I think they're fecking useless. BUT! I couldn't help but :rofl: when you said they tested your kidney function instead... because you said the nurse told you it was normal and as soon as I read it my brain said "Well, at least your kidney function is normal! That's a small success!" I just couldn't make it shut up!!!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Lots of news on here today! Very excited about all the impending ov's. Stalking you guys will take my mind of waiting to ov myself. Is it really still only CD6?!

Ooooo Megg, sorry for encouraging you to test... (accept slap on the wrist) Will be patient from now on promise. BUT 11dpo is early so still plenty of time for beany to show his/her face! I prefer to test early then if bfp hurray and if not you can legitimately put it down to being too early! It's win win (well sort of...).

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

But, Lucy... My LP is only 11-12 days... Everyone says it's early... but I don't get a long, awesome LP. I know that it's early... but HOW CAN IT BE EARLY! I don't get much more time than this. :cry: I'm so sad today. :nope:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

I have a rubbish LP too hon and when I got my bfp it was at 12dpo... You may still have a bean implanted but hcg levels may take time to show up. The corpus luteum will be rescued as soon as implantation happens so would automatically stop lining shedding so here is hope yet honey! I read of a lady who had a severe LP defect (about 7 days) and she didn't get a bfp until 18dpo!!! We are all different...


----------



## Megg33k

Saying I'm "different" is about the understatement of the year! Can I have a medical degree and my own lab now? Please? I have things I want to know and my fecking doctors don't care. Such as... I would like to give myself an injection of something that I can take a piss test for. I want to see if (with a KNOWN AMOUNT of something in my system) if the test will accurately represent that! Do you know anyone who will do that for me? I need a real doctor who doesn't suck! I don't care what the result is... I'll deal with it... I just want to KNOW! OMG! I'm having a terrible day. I'm sorry!


----------



## MrsWooolf

im dying with back ache.... UGH!!!

is this a sign of O as well... ive had it a few days but just now i had to get my man to help me of sofa it kills!!! lol

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

It can be... It might be for you! :)


----------



## Rebuslover

Megg33k said:


> Saying I'm "different" is about the understatement of the year! Can I have a medical degree and my own lab now? Please? I have things I want to know and my fecking doctors don't care. Such as... I would like to give myself an injection of something that I can take a piss test for. I want to see if (with a KNOWN AMOUNT of something in my system) if the test will accurately represent that! Do you know anyone who will do that for me? I need a real doctor who doesn't suck! I don't care what the result is... I'll deal with it... I just want to KNOW! OMG! I'm having a terrible day. I'm sorry!

aw hon, I'm giving you a hug without a smiley because I can't (iPhones are shit really). The honest truth is that even though I actually believe that most doctors do really care about their patients- they are also logistically and fundimentally crap when the resources aren't available, including what hasn't been discovered yet! Keep yer chin up x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Doing my best, Rebus! Thanks! I'll take the hug... smiley or not! Although, you should still be able to type the thing for it... its just : hugs : without the spaces! Anyway... Thank you! lol

And, because I can't leave stuff alone!

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2785/4441015253_e1febcc98d_o.jpg

I feel a LITTLE better now!


----------



## jojo-m

Can I just say.. I might not be able to get pg but I am going to Miami!!! Just booked my hol for 6 weeks time woo hoo! X


----------



## Dodgegal

OK so I am only on CD8 and I took my soy from day 3-7. My temp dipped by .5 this morning, was 36.6 yesterday and 36.1 today. Last night I had EWCM like crazy, I have never noticed this before, it is freaking weird, LOL. My cycles are usually 26 days. Could I be O'ing already???


----------



## Megg33k

You should O until 5-10 days after your last dose. Although, the Soy does make your body produce extra LH and FSH... so you might notice things that look like O is coming that will subside before they come back for real.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Awwwww Megg, hope you are feeling a bit better this morning. Here are some extra hugs from us all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Doctors SUCK. I thought mine was great, even perhaps a drama queen. Until I got a letter from the hospital assisted conception unit saying thankyou for my self funded referral. NOT at all what doc and I discussed. Was supposed to be referred to gyn about my spotting and fact I was not ovulating! So... FULLY sympathise. If you get that lab sorted, I am popping over to do a few tests of my own!

Rant over....


----------



## MrsWooolf

hey ladies!!! 

had a really bad sleep last night was up a few times!!! typical when im dying to see a good rise in my temp... anway i took my temp and was 36.4 then i feel back asleep woke up 2 n half hours later was 36.5.... from the dip yesterday it was 36.1...

i have put on my chart 36.45 and will just need to wait til 2moro to see what my temp brings after a really good sleep....

also this morning tmi! lol i woke up flooded with ewcm.... is this normal if i did in fact O yesterday??

xxx


----------



## moggymay

EWCM gushes when the conditions are good for egg catching so get strumping!


----------



## MrsWooolf

https://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx170/mrswooolf/4.jpg

i think i just got my first ever positive opk!!

ive already dtd this morning !! YAY!!!

xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy - That's dreadful! :( I'll work on that lab and fly you over when it's together! ;) Definitely feeling better today, love! How are you?

MrsW - Looks great! :happydance:


----------



## MrsWooolf

im excited!! lol

hoping the big O happens soon im knackered bd'in!!!! haha

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd it does, MrsW!


----------



## MrsWooolf

should i put pos ++ opk onto fertility friend?? i stuck my opk on the ovulation test gallery haha

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Defo positive today! I'd put in today's as + on FF! I'd say O will be sometime between 12 hours and 3 days from now! I'd guess sooner than later. Likely tomorrow! You might feel it.. be prepared!


----------



## moggymay

strump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is CD????


----------



## misskat29

evening all

this thread moves SOOO fast i just can't keep up with you all lol

MrsW - Wow we woo WOW, your defo ovulating. what cd are you?

i'm cd 32, don't actually think i've ovulated yet? had lots of clear stringy cm around 1st march for a few days, with only faint lines on opk, all stopped and nothing on opks any more?! not sure soy has worked this month (not as positive as i was the other day am i)


----------



## Megg33k

misskat - I wish you were temping so we'd know! :( And, was that a Borat quote I read? LOL


----------



## misskat29

lol yes, it was a little bit of borat maybe!? ;)

i wish i was temping too - i will start in the morning PROMISE


----------



## Megg33k

YAY Borat! :rofl: I love it! Love that I picked it out in text even more! :winkwink:

Your temps might still have a chance to tell us something this cycle. So, YAY! :hugs: You'll like it, I swear!


----------



## jojo-m

Any signs meggs? I have to work like a minute ago but had to come on and say if this temp rise keeps up it means I have ovulated on cd 14 for the first time ever! Little scared cos been going 12 hour shifts so only managed to bd every 3 days when we usually aim for every other day. But cd14? Wow x


----------



## MrsWooolf

hi!! im cd 21 today... think i did in fact O yesterday evening/night as pain for O seems to have died down SO much i was in agony during the night!! also my cm has practically gone... i normally have woke up soaken these last few days... nothing thins morning! Also my temp had risen BUT hardly alot to write home about, fertility friend says the rise can happen over a few days so will just need to wait and see what the next few days unfold...

until then to curb my addiction lol could some1 look at my chart please? i thinki managed to add it to my sig!! let me know what you think... 

ps some temps missing from start of month as i was tempin orally but changed to muff tempin lol 

xxx


----------



## Leilani

Well it's only CD10 , and I got a Peak on my CBFM this morning, which was only a slight surprise, as I spent a bit of time analysing my previous sticks yesterday, and yesterday's stick defo looked like a day before peak one.

I'm a bit worried that OVing early isn't a good sign, but I can't find much info about length of folicular phase.

I'll be making a fertility specialist appointment on Monday, think I'll try and make it for what potentially will be CD2 or 3 next cycle, so if they want to do more bloods I won't have to wait forever for them to do them. I spoke to my GP and she said the hospital wouldn't make an appointment for me until we've been trying 12 months, and even then it might be 2 more months down the track (making it Oct), whereas for about $200 we can go see the specialist any time. The system here is a bit silly, because of my age, not fantastic hormone results (though I've not been given specific details) and DH's poor SA result we are eligible for funded treatment, but because we haven't been trying for a year yet, we're not eligible for a referral appointment. So for the sake of $200 and saving 4-6 months of potentially futile trying, we're going to go for it. My GP spoke to the Consultant in charge of the fertility clinic, and he's expecting my call, so hopefully he can see us as quick as I'd like.

Anyway, a weekend of BDing is in store, to cover all bases.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Thats great Leilani, I am all for getting things done asap. I am 36 next week and just don't want to wait anymore. I just got back from the docs and have my referral on the 31st March. Very happy as she said it would be 'not much more than two months'. This on top of the almost two months wasted because they mistakenly referred me directly to the assisted conception unti for self funded treatment. I am not eligible in the UK for IVF as we already have a little one but I am eligible for all the precusory treatment like clomid etc...

MrsW - hurray for ov! Does lok that way in your chart but as you say, it takes at least three rises for FF to confirm. All your other signs sound like you have already ov'd though. Hope you have a happy tww!

Will be stalking your chart too jojo!


----------



## Megg33k

Glad to see everyone O'ing! :)

I'm thinking I'm out... Temp dropped this morning. So, I guess I'm waiting on AF! :(


----------



## MrsWooolf

sorry to hear you think your out megg!!!

i just did opk and was complete negative...just a tiny faint line... also i went to loo and when i wiped had some yellowish on paper... like end of af... was hardly anything there but i saw something... worried... what is this??

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I wouldn't worry about it, hun! Not unless it turns into something more. Could be O related! :hugs:

I'm just plodding along... hoping I'm not actually out. I know it's still way above coverline... but not very happy still! :shrug: Waiting, waiting, waiting!


----------



## aad05

I'm new to soy this cycle. I took 200mg cd3-7 and am currently on cd23. I have been using my CBE monitor and have had all lows and my temps have been high for the last 2 days. Is it possible that I took too much that I won't O? This is my 1st AF after my 3rd m/c.


----------



## JamerC77

well it looks like my first soy cycle was a bust, I had a bright red spot when I checked my CP/CM... plus all my "symptoms" are disappearing besides the lovely light cramps. Well that and the BFN I got from my FRER this morning ;) I honestly think we didnt DTD enough and my dose wasnt high enough. Maybe a New Years baby would be nice too :)

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Megg33k

Jamers - Sorry to hear that! You're not quite out yet though... :hugs:

aad05 - Yes, you can take too much and it prevent O. That's why you should always start with the lower dose (Clomid or Soy). It works best at the lowest dose that does the job.


----------



## misskat29

Need to quickly post on here any tell you my news.

I got my blood results back (only had the blood taken yesterday!) and guess what

I HAVE OVULATED!!!!!!!! I could not believe it when she told me.

The figure she gave me was 48!!!

Be back on here in a hour - must walk the dogs x


----------



## aad05

Megg: Thanks for the advice. What do you recommend I take since i always O but just late between cd19-23 ever since my 2nd m/c. I always took Vitex. I haven't taken vitex since I've been taking the soy. I just want an earlier O. Why do temps go up if I haven't O'd yet?


----------



## Megg33k

misskat - Great news! Great number! Woohoo! :hugs:

aad - Let me rephrase... It IS possible to take too much and prevent ovulation. I'm not saying that this has happened to you. If your temps went up, then chances are that you did ovulate. I don't know why the machine would give you all lows. But, temps are more accurate than the machine ever will be. I would always recommend starting at 100-120mg (depending on the tablet size). Not sure why O didn't come earlier if it was 2 days ago though. Sorry I'm not more help. I might know more if I could see your chart?


----------



## moggymay

aad05 said:


> Megg: Thanks for the advice. What do you recommend I take since i always O but just late between cd19-23 ever since my 2nd m/c. I always took Vitex. I haven't taken vitex since I've been taking the soy. I just want an earlier O. Why do temps go up if I haven't O'd yet?

Late O is not a problem! I took my soy CD3-7 and O'd CD22! Main thing is that you ovulate *and *strump plenty!:thumbup:


----------



## misskat29

aad - i'm in the tww after taking soy for the first time. I took 120mg days 3-7 in the theory that your suppose to double the amount of clomid, so i went for a little more to be sure......plus my tablets where 40mg each so i didnt have much choice lol

should my progesterone levels stay high until af arrives, then goes down? or does it peak (which is why they do day 21 bloods) and then gradually return to a pre ovulation level?


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... I think that 2nd option! LOL That is a really good number though! What dpo were you when it was taken?


----------



## misskat29

cd32. i thought i'd ovulated around cd10-20 as i had a good 7 days of ewcm and twinges.....i'll read back on my posts as i'm sure i mentioned it on here somewhere.


----------



## misskat29

misskat29 said:


> evening all, hope we're all ok.
> 
> need some advice - not sure if ive had ov pain today?? not sure if i usually get it, but i'm trying to listen to my body more. i'm cd13, have had stretchy cm about 2 days ago....this evening ive had a sharp pain, on my left side a little lower than belly button level.......if i was getting ov pain would it be there or lower?

i did post - cd13. Lets see when AF arrives. i've marked a day in my diary.

no af by 26th - POAS time! what do you think?


----------



## Megg33k

So, you think you'd O'd on CD13 and your bloods were done on CD32? Uhm... If you were 19dpo when your bloods were taken, you need to POAS! I'm trying to think how to word this without being dramatic... If your progesterone was that high at 19dpo... I'm 99% sure that you would have to be pregnant! That's a really, really high number! POAS! POAS! POAS!


----------



## misskat29

lol

i'm scared, plus i dont know 100% that i did ov on cd 13, i only think i did due to ewcm and twinges. (can you see i'm thinking excusses ;) )

oh erm erm and i've no symptoms either? thought i did but they have gone. no sore boobies no nothing


----------



## Megg33k

Honey... If you ovulated any time prior to CD25 or so... YOU HAVE NO EXCUSES! Take a damn test! :rofl:


----------



## Tierney

fxd for you misskat29 now go test! lol


----------



## Megg33k

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:

She doesn't need ANYTHING crossed for her! I've rarely been SO convinced! :rofl:


----------



## Tierney

ok.....hehe well in that case :test::test::test::test:


----------



## misskat29

You Guys!! :blush:

Will do in the morning - YIKES!!

I must say though, i really dont think i am. I had symptoms by now last time.

plus (heres another excuse!) if i ov'd cd24, then it would be too early to test surley? :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, if you O'd CD24, it would be too early to test! But, you think you O'd around CD13... and I imagine you probably know! Why are you making me wait until morning? LOL Jeez! Now I know how people feel about me saying that I'm waiting until 18dpo! :rofl:


----------



## misskat29

you make me chuckle.

anyway - enough of me.....(step out of the lime light kat!)

where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Megg33k

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

OMG! Do you see that ^^^??? My cat just typed it by walking across the keyboard! Even HE knows that you're knocked up and he's a freakin' cat! I could show you pictures of him if you like! LOL

I'm at 13dpo! I think I missed AF yesterday... I also tested BFN yesterday. And, I'm more concerned with your test than my cycle at this exact moment! :rofl:


----------



## misskat29

:rofl:yes, and i just saw a pig fly past my living room window! :rofl:

when are you testing again then?

i would check out your chart - but i dont temp (as you know :winkwink:)


----------



## misskat29

p.s see what your doing to me - i'm even looking at maternity clothes online!! lol


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... 18dpo! LOL Its still 5 days away! If no AF by then, I'll be pretty happy! :)

:rofl: @ You looking at maternity clothes now! I can't imagine that you aren't! I mean... IF you have your O date even sort of right, you really must be! If its off, then I'm just talking, I guess! lol But, I remain convinced for you!!! :)


----------



## misskat29

well, on the basis the latest i ov'd was cd25 i too will test 18dpo - oooo thats makes it 28th March LMAO!!! x

right my lovely's - i'm of bed! 

will catch up with you tomorrow - when i tell you of my bfn x x


----------



## Megg33k

Can't wait for your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## MrsWooolf

hi ladies!! i think i have in fact O!!!

its went from lil jump to big jump!!

some1 want to chart check for me!!

I SWEAR BY SOY!!!:hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## moggymay

looks like it to me hon, FX'd and :dust:


----------



## misskat29

BFN! Oh well, at least I no af will be here in a week or so, then I can start again.


----------



## Tierney

aw sorry hun (misskat) still it may be too early for you! its not over untill the witch comes remember so still fxd for ya! 
MrsW - yay for O, I really hope my O date is brought forward by the soy!


----------



## Megg33k

MrsW - Definitely looks like it! :D

misskat - NO EFFIN' WAY! :cry: WTF? You must have ovulated way later than you thought then. :hugs: If that's the case, then you're definitely still in with a chance! Maybe wait until the 28th and see?


----------



## misskat29

Thanks ladies, I'm still over the moon I've ovulated. Was beginning to think I was broken.


----------



## jojo-m

nice to see a couple of bfp's brewing, i've been reading but working long days so no chance to write a proper post. 

Mrswoolf great news about ovulation! thats brilliant!!! Misskat another great ovulation! woo hoo hope it was too early and you'll get that bfp soon! Meggs are you still waiting for 18dpo? sorry if I missed anyone out, hope all you ladies are doing good! 

My joy was short lived from my earlier ovulation, must have been a random high temp because was lower again this morning, still at least means I now have chance to make up on all the bd'ing we haven't had time for so far! hubby will be pleased lol! cd16 so still have time! xx


----------



## Megg33k

misskat - That's the proper way to look at it! I'm sorry I made you test! LOL :flower:

Jojo - Definitely still time! :hugs:


----------



## misskat29

Don't be sorry - I'll get you back in a few days lmao x


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! LOL Only 4 days left for me! EEP!


----------



## misskat29

I'm so excited for you. Have you had any symptoms


----------



## Megg33k

Plenty! LOL

Sore, larger boobs with ouchy nips!
Pinching, pulling, tugging, twinging, etc in the lower abdomen
Sleepless with vivid dreams and fatigue
Achy back and hips
Crying loads, hot flashes, gassy, extra CM
Technically late AF

I don't trust my symptoms much though... I'm crazy! ;)


----------



## misskat29

this ttc thing is enough to make us crazy!


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, it is! Many of the symptoms this cycle aren't normal ones that I get as random post-O stuff. Sore nips, achy back/hips, crying, and hot flashes are all pretty new to me.


----------



## misskat29

fingers crossed for you then, why dont you test 16dpo may be??? ;)

that all sounds pretty good to me


----------



## Megg33k

Because I'm stubborn! LOL If I make it to 18dpo, I'll be in a place where I feel comfortable with testing! The BFN at 11dpo made me very unhappy. Self-preservation, I guess!

Thanks! I have mine crossed for you when you test again! xx


----------



## misskat29

megg - how do i pm you?


----------



## Megg33k

I see you figured it out, misskat! :hugs:


----------



## MrsWooolf

hi ladies!! 

thats me in my first offical 2ww!!! im 2dpo.. but im gettign cramps on right side.. is this normal???

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

What kind of cramps, hun? Could you tell which side you O'd from?


----------



## MrsWooolf

well its just like a niggling pain.... a few twinges here and there from right side!!

no i would know where i O'd from... i had bad ache in middle... that did lean to the right side sometimes... never left!!!

oh oh is this a bad sign???

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

No, not bad, honey! I was just curious if you O'd from the other side and it could be a late 2nd O. I'm sure it's fine! I get little niggly pains here and there and they never amount to much! :hugs:


----------



## MrsWooolf

another O!!!?? ive never heard of this?? you can actually O twice?? should i bd just incase haha??

what would this do?? make twins?? 

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

When you use treatments to improve your ovulation, sometimes you can pop out more than 1 egg... usually it would be within hours of each other, but it can be a couple of days apart. It doesn't really mean twins... more like just another chance... although it could increase the chances of twins. Don't get me wrong... I'm not saying that's what's happening... I have no way of knowing if it is. It was just one possibility.


----------



## Blah11

I'm starting to use soy starting from my next cycle. I have very irregular cycles, sometimes ov, sometimes don't and this cycle I didn't ovulate until yesterday which was CD26 (last was CD32, one before that was no ovulation) so I'd quite like to bring them down a bit. Not officially TTC until May/June though. I'm gonna do 80mg on days 2-7.. does that sound ok?


----------



## Megg33k

I think Soy sounds like a good choice for you, but I wouldn't do 80mg CD2-7. If your tabs are 40mg/each... I'd do 120mg CD3-7. Doing 2-7 is 1 day too many, and you'll get more benefit starting on CD3. Only 80mg isn't even equivalent to the lowest normal starting Clomid dose. You'd need at least 100mg to equal a 50mg Clomid cycle... So, I'd go to the next level if you're definitely not regularly ovulating. You can do it however you like, but that would be my advice! Good luck, honey! :dust:


----------



## Blah11

Oh thanks! I'm pretty clueless LOL. Yeah my tabs are 40mg each so I'll take 3 instead of 2, on CD3-7.
I'm def not always ovulating because my temps are all over the place and sometimes I get no thermal shift whatsoever. A few months are iffy (like this months) and I get a questionable thermal shift but if I have EWCM followed by dry or sticky cm I figure I probably did ov :shrug: Who knows.


----------



## Megg33k

Gotcha! :) Yeah, I think the 3 tabs will do you well! Yay! Can't wait to see how it goes and hear about your Soy Bean!!!


----------



## Rebuslover

Awww megg- I'm away for a day and your sig has changed to growing a bean?! CONGRATULATIONS :thumbup: 

x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Rebus! :hugs:


----------



## MrsWooolf

megg i didnt even notice!!! congrats!!! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, MrsW! :hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

Wow awesome news megg congrats you must be over the moon xxx


----------



## JamerC77

Congrats Megg!!!


----------



## frogger3240

woohoo!!!! YAY!!! congratulations Megg I'm soooo happy for you......:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tierney

Big congrats Meg I thought you were waiting until 18 dpo I take it you gave in and tested, its great news!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! :hugs: Yes, I caved! LOL I was fine until I OWNED some HPT's! I have all the willpower in the world when it involves a trip to Walmart... but if I buy them... Its ALL OVER! I was never going to admit I'd tested if it was BFN! HAHA!


----------



## misskat29

Megg33 - well I never. And here's you telling me your not budging and will not be testing till next Wednesday! I'm so pleased for you. X

well, I did a first response test this morning (yesterday I did a ic and it had a faint line which I thought was an evap, hence me saying bfn) I'm happy to say another soy bean has been made. Bfp this morning x


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: I know, I'm weak!!! I wouldn't have admitted to test if it'd been a BFN, ya know! lol Thank you!

And, uhm... OMG! What did I say? Hmmm? I knew when you said it was BFN that there was something going on, because I KNEW, KNEW, KNEW you were pregnant! There was NO question in my mind... and then I felt bad about telling you to test! You naughty little thing! CONGRATS! :hugs: Bump buddies, yeah?


----------



## misskat29

With out a doubt, I feel so excited. But am trying to contain it at the mo

not ready to move out of ttc yet either x


----------



## misskat29

With out a doubt, I feel so excited. But am trying to contain it at the mo

not ready to move out of ttc yet either x


----------



## Megg33k

I understand, sweetie! Don't go anywhere until you're comfortable with it! :hugs:


----------



## aad05

Congratulations to both of you!!! Please share what dose you took and days you took it and anything else you may have done this cycle??? Wishing you both a H&H 9months!


----------



## Leilani

Awesome news MissKat and Megg - I am stoked for you both. Yay for Soy Beans.

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I took 200mg CD5-9... but I recommend starting at 100-120mg CD3-7. I changed to suit my own situation. 

I'll run down the list this cycle:

Soy Isoflavones 200mg CD5-9 (obviously)
Fish Oil x 3 capsules (1500mg I think) every day
Prenatal Multi-Vitamin every day
Iron 65mg every day (because I've had anemia issues in the past)
Great Rite that goes with my fertility spell casting
Laid for 20 min after BD (no legs in air, no butt on pillow, just didn't move around)
Temped
OPK'd (though they didn't really work at all)

I guess that's about it! This was really my first cycle coming off of a loss... So, my chances were slightly better than average probably. I wish I had more advice! I just tried to keep stress low this time... but didn't do a very good job it! LOL

Edit: Thanks, Leilani! :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

OMG MEGG!!!!!!!!! yay im soooooo happy for u!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




so on my good note im OVULATING!!!!!!!!! i wanna go on top of o roof and scream it... i completly forgot what this felt like and im hoping this month is it!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! That's great, Shanna! :hugs: So happy to hear that you're ovulating! Everything crossed for you! And, thanks, hun! :hugs:


----------



## Tierney

Congrats Misskat! 2 BFP in the space of a day woohoo, This makes me feel very positive about taking the soy now x


----------



## moggymay

more soy beans -yipee: Congrats ladies!

Megan - no stressing! You will relax and enjoy all symptoms or lack of and not worry at all! Ninja bean is coming in late November? :wohoo:


----------



## MrsWooolf

2 bfps!!! GREAT!!! congrats!!

got mysef some lines and coverline on fertility friend YAY that me 3po and feeling fab!1

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Looks great, MrsW! :hugs:

Thanks, Moggy! I'm trying!!! Nov 27! EEK! Can you post me an u/s machine so I can look every day for a possible heartbeat? LOL


----------



## moggymay

I bought a fab doppler on ebay - LCD new one for £52 delivered! :thumbup:

Will hunt the link so you can grovel for them to send to US!


----------



## moggymay

This is the link, doesnt mention overseas postage but they might...if you ask nicely :thumbup:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270548786164


----------



## Megg33k

I'll have a look! Thanks, Moggy! I'll be wanting one of these too! Although, what I was hoping for (and cannot have as I'm not a doctor) is an ultrasound! LOL I want the awful thing with the wand that they shove up the girly bits to SEE the baby! :rofl:


----------



## moggymay

Ewww!


----------



## Rebuslover

Big congratulations Misskat- awesome news! 

Who's gonna be next?!....


----------



## Rebuslover

Big congratulations Misskat- awesome news! 

Who's gonna be next?!....


----------



## sma1588

im going to be next! i only took soy 1 day on cd 3 and it was 200 mg but i actually felt O and had the cm yesterday and me and OH had a little us time so i shall be next! FX'd 


i was afraid that if i took it and i was going to O this time then it would stop me from it so i only took it 1 day and O'd on cd 13 yay!!!!!


----------



## jojo-m

Congrats misskat! This is great all the bfp's! x


----------



## misskat29

aad05 said:


> Congratulations to both of you!!! Please share what dose you took and days you took it and anything else you may have done this cycle??? Wishing you both a H&H 9months!

The only thing i did differently this cycle was take soy!!

CD3-7 and took 120mg.
Folic Acid every day 
DH made me rest my feet on the head board too lol

I had a mmc oct last year and since then my body took a while to get back to normal, had 2 v long cycles and hormone inbalances (high prolactin, high testosterone) so started accupuncture and reflexology beginning of Feb too, so think that has helped too.x

Thanks everyone for your congratulations messages - really has not sunk in yet. Going to test again at the weekend just to be sure - oh and the weekend after, and the one after that! lol x


----------



## Megg33k

That sounds great, Shanna! :dust: to you!


----------



## JamerC77

Have any of you experienced shorter, lighter periods since starting soy? My periods have ALWAYS been painful, heavy and loooong 5 days or more. This was my first cycle with soy and I had one day of spotting and 3 days of barely needing more than one tampon.

If this is safe and even after I do get pregnant someday .. I might continue a low dose for life...........................although the bitchy level before starting was through the ROOF ...


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know, honey! I haven't had much of a shot at periods since I started using it. And, I don't know much about the long term use effects. But, I'm glad its helping you! :hugs: Just do some research and see what you can find out! :)


----------



## misskat29

I'm not sure using soy long term is good. I'm sure I've read it can have the oposite affect on fertility if taken throughout the cycle - which is why we only take for 5 days to give us a boost. 

As megg says, I'd do some research to be sure


----------



## MrsWooolf

hey ladies... im at a struggle with my chart girls... i didnt get to sleep til 1... was up at 3.... up at 4.15... then alram went off at 6am to do temp - it was 36.6!! i then thaught ive not had enough sleep sooo set my alarm for 3 hours haha got up at 9am and temp was 36.8... what will i put on my chart??? xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

At 4dpo, it honestly doesn't matter. Just leave the temp you have in there now. :)


----------



## jojo-m

hey everyone hope you all ok, megg & misskat has the news sunk in yet? sure your still on cloud 9!

I've finally got a postive opk and ewcm so think i'm finally ovulating, i'm on cd19 today so will either be today or tomorrow, been having cramps that are probably my ovaries on my right side again (reflexologist believed I was ovulating from right side last 2 months I was having it so clearly its my favourite side) going to treat the husband tonight :winkwink:

Do you think its worth using soy from 2-6 next month since 3-7 hasn't really brought ovulation any earlier, it was cd 23 last month but that was late for me its usually cd18/19. Hoping for at least a 10 day LP this cycle not a shorter one! or a bfp of course! 
xx


----------



## Megg33k

I wouldn't go earlier... The egg quality just won't be there if you do! It might just not be able to bring it earlier! I know when I did 3-7 I O'd on CD16... When I did 5-9 this last cycle, I O'd on CD16. So, sometimes it just doesn't effect O date! :shrug:

Uhm... I don't know if its completely sunk in! I'm terrified, tbh! LOL I have a lot of twinges today though... it makes me feel better! :D


----------



## MrsWooolf

hey ladies!!

having a rubbush day i really feel like complete rubbish!! i could swear i feel that af will be her ein few days... im getting cramps on front right side, getting the whole not bothered moody tierd feeling!!

am i out? and af will be here really quick?? cant believe it as im only 5 dpo!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

No! You are NOT out at 5dpo! :hugs: Not even close, honey!


----------



## MrsWooolf

thanks hun!1 i just dont understand why i have af symtoms at only 5dpo!! its crazy lol

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

AF and preggo symptoms are very similar. Maybe it's a beanie getting snug?


----------



## MrsWooolf

if so... i hope beanie is getting nice and tight snuggled up lol for a happy 9 month journey haha

if only!!!!! ;)

if it was true should i expect a implantationd dip/spotting in the next few days??


xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Not necessarily on either of those. If it happens, GREAT! But you CAN be pregnant without IB or a dip! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsWooolf

fab!!! thanks megg!! hopefully this time just flies by now... im desperate to know either way!! haha

xxx


----------



## ewok111

wow megg, was just checking in to see how your getting on, im so so happy for you, i knew this would be your month. woop woop for the soy, its amazing. You really deserve this for all the help you have given people, congratulations hun. xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, ewok! How are you and mini-ewok? :)


----------



## Linny

Just a quick question if you don't mind ladies! I'm just starting my 11th cycle and docs won't refer me to a fertility specialist for another two months. I've been reading your thread on Soy and wondered if anyone would be able to advice me if it might benefit me? I'm pretty irregular but from charting the last couple of months I realise i ovulate late in my cycle (CD22/23) and only have a LP of around 9 days. Anyone think Soy is worth a shot of bringing ovulation on sooner? 

Thanks!


----------



## jojo-m

Hi linny I'm trying the same, only on first cycle. I am fairly regular but also ovulate late. I took 120mg day 3-7 and I didn't get earlier ovulation but trying same again next month before my fs appointment. I've read great stories and thought it worth a try xx


----------



## Linny

Thanks Jojo, I might give it a go then. Just wasn't sure if it was for people who don't ovulate with long long cycles. Mine are 32 days ish at the mo so not long, but just the late O which is annoying xx


----------



## Rebuslover

Linny said:


> Just a quick question if you don't mind ladies! I'm just starting my 11th cycle and docs won't refer me to a fertility specialist for another two months. I've been reading your thread on Soy and wondered if anyone would be able to advice me if it might benefit me? I'm pretty irregular but from charting the last couple of months I realise i ovulate late in my cycle (CD22/23) and only have a LP of around 9 days. Anyone think Soy is worth a shot of bringing ovulation on sooner?
> 
> Thanks!

Hiya, whilst different to you in that I have previously had v short cycles I also had stupidly short lps. I thought to try soy to bring ov forward so am trying it for this cycle. Same as most other ladies 120mg on cd3 - 7 now just waiting for ov... can't say if it has made a difference as yet but it's worth a shot!

x x x


----------



## Megg33k

It can possibly strengthen ovulation which can increase your LP... worth a shot!


----------



## MrsWooolf

1 week down on my first soy 2ww!!! very excited ladies!! nothing to report tho... only back ache!! i think i have the most boring chart in history!! im hoping boring is a good sign haha 

hope your all well xxx


----------



## Rebuslover

MrsWooolf said:


> 1 week down on my first soy 2ww!!! very excited ladies!! nothing to report tho... only back ache!! i think i have the most boring chart in history!! im hoping boring is a good sign haha
> 
> hope your all well xxx

I've got fingers n toes crossed for you mrs w- Let this be the month you get your wee soya bean! x x x


----------



## Bella's Mamma

I have just ovulated two days early! Argghhh! Temp soared this morning. Am a bit gutted as we haven't got enough BD'ing in to have a good chance this month. I ALWAYS ovulate on CD16 and did last month with the same dose of soy. 

I had a great 12 day LP last month on the soy so was really happy with that seeing as I had been on a very dodgy 9 day average since my MMC. So I think soy could possibly help in both respects. 

More soy babies on this thread please!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

MrsWooolf said:


> 1 week down on my first soy 2ww!!! very excited ladies!! nothing to report tho... only back ache!! i think i have the most boring chart in history!! im hoping boring is a good sign haha
> 
> hope your all well xxx

Hee hee, just had a peak at your chart. Now I know what you mean about boring - all good though!


----------



## jojo-m

yay bellasmamma! cd14 is the perfect ovulation day really! and as long as you did some bd'ing - there is always a good chance! After your stupendously amazing chart last month I hope there is a bfp at the end of it for you this month!

Mrswoolf you can try sit backa and relax now the hard work is done lol! pineapple is good for implantation and hot water bottle on uterus is supposed to encourage blood flow and make it a nice warm place for embryo to embed! 

When will you start your new cycle linny? 
xx


----------



## MrsWooolf

rebus lover + bellas mamma - thanks im really excited lol 

jo-jo - away downstairs to grab a hot wate bottle!! have never heard this b4 lol never knew there tips to help it!! pitty i hate pine apple but ill still eat it lol

xxx


----------



## Linny

Hmmmm defo think i'l try the soy then, anything to possibly ovulate earlier and a longer LP wahoo! Wish me luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Linny!


----------



## Dodgegal

OK so this is my first cycle on soy, can anyone tell me what my chart is doing?? FF says it has not detected my O, my temp have just gone up in the last two days. I really hope it means something is working. :), thanks
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d453a


----------



## jojo-m

I imagine you'll get your cross hairs tomorro and be 3 days post ov do you not usually ovulate on your own? Good luck honey x


----------



## moxie08

We're starting on Soy and Primrose this cycle, and maybe pre-seed too to counteract some of the effects of the soy. I'm very curious to see if my cycle is any different!


----------



## MrsWooolf

hey ladies! me again...

so im back to the back pain.. this time is mega sore!! id class it as excruciating back ache!! its exactly where i had my pains during O... lower back right side.. heading onto my side...

im worried!! its thats bad i will be resting for the rest of the night!!

also im feeling upset!! and very teary! cried twice today lol

xxxx


----------



## Dodgegal

Jojo is right, LOL. thanks so much. I hope I am lucky, OH is not with me right now but we B'ded on smoe good days. Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Megg33k

MrsWooolf said:


> hey ladies! me again...
> 
> so im back to the back pain.. this time is mega sore!! id class it as excruciating back ache!! its exactly where i had my pains during O... lower back right side.. heading onto my side...
> 
> im worried!! its thats bad i will be resting for the rest of the night!!
> 
> also im feeling upset!! and very teary! cried twice today lol
> 
> xxxx

I don't think the pain could be related to anything bad this early, honey! I'd say you might be headed for a BFP! I know I got an awful backache this cycle. I'll check when it was and post back! :)

Edit: Hips started at 6dpo. Back started at 7dpo!


----------



## MrsWooolf

good news then! lol the back aches is on and off... 

started in the last hour getting a few cramps.... i know its not af cramps...its right side cramps... ive got my hopes on its implantation cramps... they are quite strong!!

ill just have to wait til next week and see lol

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

:dust:


----------



## jojo-m

can I just ask you other ladies if your cm has been any different after ovulation since taking soy? I'm only 4dpo but for last couple of days I've been having a very heavy lot of sticky/creamy cm, its a mixture of both but having loads of it! Just wondering if poking about in there checking cervix has given me infection or if its normal for it to change after soy?

xx


----------



## Jade_Kitten

hello everyone i just read all 80 or was it 81 pages of this thread lol....iv'e been really researching this soy thing and im so impressed! from what i have read it could work for me...my problem is, lately my AFs are kinda messed up, its like i never have a whole one....one week i can bleed for a few days, stop, then another week bleed again for a few days..i have no idea if i ovulate. i have AF right now, some bleeding starting yesterday and starting to slow down again today...this is the first time i got cramps though in a long time..i want to start soy but dont know when to start since im not sure which one is the real AF. i want to start TTC, but dont know when my CD1 is cause of the scattered AF days. so far im just taking geritol complete once a day and folic acid(400mcg) just to get started. i really dont have the funds for fertilty appointments, but i do need to get my annual exam, might be a good time to ask my doc if i could go on medroxyprogest, many years ago i was on it to start my AFs and it worked, so hopefully thats all i need to get started. i started taking clomid about 8 yrs ago and i quit my job and ended up concieving my son 4 months later. i never thought i would even get him as i havnt seen an EWCM since i was a teenager. im 32 now. i would really like to try soy and EPO. just want to see what you all think of this...congrats on all the BFPs :D


----------



## Jade_Kitten

i forgot to mention, i didnt conceive my son while on clommid(sorry i forget how to spell it lol), but like 4 months afterwards cause since i quit my job i couldnt afford the clommid at the time.


----------



## Megg33k

Jojo... I had more CM after O than normal. It was oddly kind of watery and kind of milky all at the same time... but any change is usually a good sign. As long as there is no itching or burning and no foul odor! :)

Jade - I went through about 2 or so years of bleeding today, maybe not tomorrow, bleeding for a few days, a couple days off, bleeding for a week, not bleeding the next day, back again... It was torture! Honestly, I would recommend you try to get Provera to bring a proper period and then start on the Soy. If that's not possible... I guess you just pick what feels like AF and go from there.


----------



## waitingginger

Hi

Do you mind if i join in the thread? I have tried Soya for the first time this month!! I have regular 26 day cycles and Ov every month around CD 12/13 but i start spotting from 4DPO so possibly a LP defect and have read that Soya may be able to help?! all my blood tests, scans etc have come back ok so i dont think it is progesterone. I have been taking B6 for a few months and it hasnt helped with the spotting but am going to carry on with it!

I cam off the pill in Sept 08 and we were 'not being careful' and we have been properly trying since July 2009 but my other half works away during the week so BDing can sometimes be a problem. I have been using the CBFM and getting normal peaks etc every month but havent been temping as am rubbish at remembering and doesnt seem much point as i know i am out from 4DPO :growlmad:

as i have a 26 day cycle i took the following:
CD1 2x40mg
CD2 3x40mg
CD3 3x40mg
CD4 3x40mg
CD5 4x40mg

Do you think i should take some more today (CD6) or will that be enough?
Sorry to just jump in on your thread on rattle on!!
x


----------



## Bella's Mamma

that's what the thread is for waitingginger!

will write more later as i am just popping in but i took soy for the first time last cycle and had no spotting at all.

Def don't take anymore today, five days in a row is plenty and more can be detrimental.

Resident expert Megg will comment too but I think if you don't get your bfp this cycle then I would take soy cd3-7. That is the reccommended 'happy medium' for both quality and quantity of eggs released.

Jojo we are pretty much cycle twins this month!


----------



## MrsWooolf

hi ladies!!

so thats me into double figures!! had a hellish day yesterday of mixed emotions!! was very teary and moody emotions are run high lol

did a hpt today as i couldnt wait and bfn!! never mind early days!! temp did rise today which is good.. since ive been miss flatness!! baught myself a 00.00 therm for next cycle!!

hope everyone is well?? ive got the af feeling today BOOOO

xxxx


----------



## moggymay

Looking good MrsWoolf :thumbup:


----------



## waitingginger

Thanks Bellas Mamma, would be great to here your sportting history lol!! ok will stop for this cycle ! keeping my fingers crossed i think i may ovulate CD12&13 which will be 4th & 5th April (easter weekend when OH is home!!!!woohoo!!)

Thinking maybe i should start temping tomorrow?? but i am rubbish at remembering to do it!!! 

it gives me hope to see all the BFPs on this thread hoping i might get lucky soon! OH works away during the week so not sure if its timing or if there is something else!


----------



## jojo-m

i'm freaking myself out now about this cramping and cm. Its not bad smelling but does have a mild smell to it (not that I usually go sniffing cm) I'm just getting really paranoid now. I feel a bit crampy and full like I have constipation (which I don't) I don't know, its not like I have any itchiness or anything its just quite thick and white with maybe a yellow tinge. This has started literally the day after ovulation, could it be coincidence? I might book Dr's appointment for friday if not better by then!

x


----------



## jojo-m

Also Hi waitinginger and good luck! sounds like you done enough, hope your ovulation is a good one! x


----------



## Jade_Kitten

thanks for replying Megg ^^ im on cycle day 3 and i just happened to find the soy isoflavones at walmart so i started taking them today since CD3-7 was when i wanted to try anyway and im starting at 120 mgs. it seems like my AF is only about 3 days anymore...hope the soy helps with my whole cycle i would be so happy lol :) going to try to chart my BBTs but im an insomniac and my sleep is never the same everyday so i don't know if it will work out. i'll give it a try. :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

waitinginger - If you don't get caught this cycle... I would recommend some changes to your regime for the next one. I'd stick with 3 x 40mg either CD3-7 or CD5-9. I never, ever recommend going as early as CD1-5. It's not terrible, but it doesn't allow for the eggs to mature very much... When it comes to CD3-7 or CD5-9... I'd do some research on the differences and decide for yourself which you think would be better for you. Good luck!!


----------



## waitingginger

Thanks Megg! having read up now i will take from CD3-7 think i was being impatient, and am a little scared of delaying my OV after CD13 and still having a 26 day cycle but figure everything is worth a shot because what i am doing now isnt working! thanks for your help!

Does anyone else have any side effects? i have had a bad headache for the past 3 days but not sure if they are related!!!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Jojo, I had more cm throughout my cycle with soy. Much more ewcm and creamy cm from ov to af. I am sure it is nothing but if it is worrying you then maybe the doc can put your mind at rest. Could be a very good sign though! 

MrsW - hurray for 10dpo! Booooo to bfn. Your chart is looking fantastic though and 10dpo is very early. The rise today is brilliant!

Waitingginger - soy increased my LP. Last cycle I ov'd on CD16 after taking it cd3-7, my LP increased to 12 days so it certainly didn't have any negative effects on my cycle. This month I ov'd early CD14 so if af does come (which she better bloody not!) I can let you know if there was any LP shortening. My spotting used to be anything up to five or six days prior to af. Had all sorts of tests for it, swabs, extra smear etc but nothing was found. Am seeing FS this week so he will be checking it out further. Feel free to pm me about it if you like...

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Jade - sorry forgot to reply to you too! I have insomnia too but temping seems to be ok for me despite my erratic sleep. Have a look at my chart overlay, this cycle and last are almost identical! I think as long as you can see a patterns, each individual temp doesn't really mean that much.


----------



## waitingginger

Thanks Bella's Mamma, i have had loads of tests too but they cant find anything, got my HSG on wednesday and OH SA on 16th April- fingers crossed its all good and just timing for us. Fingers crossed for that you get your BFP !!!

Going to start temping tomorrow as you have all inspired me with your impressive charts!!!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Oooo I am going to ask for an HSG on Wednesday. Are you having one as a matter of course? How did you get them to schedule it?


----------



## jojo-m

thanks bellamamma, I think I just needed to hear it said that it normal, I keep asking my husband to sniff my vajayjay and he is refusing saying i'm repulsive-nice huh! :haha:

I've got my pg friend coming over when af is due, I hope its early or late if its coming because if I come on whilst she's here I think I'll explode! She has been so annoying with this 2nd pg, last time she complained to me for 15 solid minutes about being breathless, seriously i'll listen to anyones problems and things but that was just beyond funny!

Hope to see some bfp's in the next week or 2! xx


----------



## waitingginger

Bella's Mamma-Yep just the next test in a big list! i have had 3 bloods, swabs, 2 x internal + external scans managed to get them all done quite early because of the spotting although they have all came back fine! just my OHs sperm analysis to go now on 16th and then all done! he works away during the week so timing can be a problem! the gyno said she wouldnt see me until again until i had been trying 2 years but my doc wasnt happy with that and sent me back and she gave me the stuff to book my HSG in the first 10 days of my cycle. got my next appointment in May when i can go with the SA and HSG results then thinking maybe some clomid or something?!! Hope your appointment goes ok!!!

x


----------



## Jade_Kitten

thanks bellas mamma, i hope the same happens for me ^^ ive always had sleeping problems, its a pain. so far no symptoms to report, i have a headache but had one before i took the soy so we will see what happens. how many cycles can you take the soy? hopefully i wont need to next cycle ^^


----------



## waitingginger

My headache seems to of gone now so not sure if it was the soy or not! took my last ones on sunday! will keep an eye out for it next cycle! i have been having trouble sleeping too but i think it has more to do with being a stresshead and not being able to switch off!! 
good luck everyone!!
x


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Last cycle I took my soy in the eve and I found it made my sleeping problems worse so this month I took it in the morning and it was so much better.

Jade - do you have a luteal phase issue? It is one thing I am going to ask about tomorrow as apparently a progesterone deficiency can cause insomnia. I woul dlove it if they could help me get a bfp, stop my spotting and cure my insomnia in one go!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

5dpo today and I feel af like. Cramps on and off and just feel generally rubbish. Am worried!


----------



## waitingginger

Bella's Mamma said:


> I woul dlove it if they could help me get a bfp, stop my spotting and cure my insomnia in one go!

Sounds perfect! i never knew about progesterone deficency causing insominia i am so convinced this is what i have but 3 day 21 blood tests so far all saying no!!


----------



## Megg33k

Bella's Mamma said:


> 5dpo today and I feel af like. Cramps on and off and just feel generally rubbish. Am worried!

Don't be worried! It could be good to feel like crap! :)


----------



## misskat29

Bella's Mamma said:


> 5dpo today and I feel af like. Cramps on and off and just feel generally rubbish. Am worried!

I had twinges after ov too, not quiet like af - but twinges if that makes sense


----------



## MrsWooolf

hey ladies...

tested again today!! bfn 11dpo deff waiting til af due now!! lol

got some cramps going on today... it doesnt feel like af cramps its only on my right side... shes normally giving me cramps in middle!! maybe it is her... hope not!!

any1 else had funny cramps, pinchy pully twinges??

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

YES! OOH! OOH! ME! I HAVE THEM! :winkwink:


----------



## Leilani

I don't have cramps, but I've got really bad lower-back-ache, which is something I haven't had since being on the Soy. So I'm guessing either AF is on her way, or it's an early pg symptom!!

Being on Soy has also increaded my LP by a day or two.

FX for you Mrs Wooolf!


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo for extra couple of days on the LP! Also, woohoo for something different! Hoping its an early pregnancy symptom for you! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Jade_Kitten

Bella's Mamma said:


> Last cycle I took my soy in the eve and I found it made my sleeping problems worse so this month I took it in the morning and it was so much better.
> 
> Jade - do you have a luteal phase issue? It is one thing I am going to ask about tomorrow as apparently a progesterone deficiency can cause insomnia. I woul dlove it if they could help me get a bfp, stop my spotting and cure my insomnia in one go!


im not really sure if i have one, i used to chart a long time ago and they were haywire so i dont even know if i had a LP defect even then, i ended up getting pregnant and had an uneventful pregnancy and he was born in 2003. but im pretty sure i dont ovulate all the time....it took me forever to get pregnant. i never see an EWCM either...not even when i got pregnant before. i probably shouldve charted at least 1 month before taking the soy to see what my cycles looked like. but we have been not trying/not preventing for years now. so i want to get serious now lol. i was fine with having one or not having one but my maternal instinct has went into overdrive lately!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Leilani said:


> I don't have cramps, but I've got really bad lower-back-ache, which is something I haven't had since being on the Soy. So I'm guessing either AF is on her way, or it's an early pg symptom!!
> 
> Being on Soy has also increaded my LP by a day or two.
> 
> FX for you Mrs Wooolf!

Ooooo Leilani, you say your LP has increased? Have you tested?!


----------



## MrsWooolf

Hi!!

Temp dipped abit today and cramps are still here... im getting ready to be OUT! im gutted lol

Soy helped me O tho for the first time... its a good start!! waiting for af to do soy again!

xxxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

You are not out yet honey, take a look at Megg's preggo chart! Today's temp is an open circle, did you take it at a different time today?

Here is a little bit of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
to help!


----------



## MrsWooolf

thanks bella i need it haha!! ok ill go check meggs charts!!

yeh i didnt sleep well last night was up alot during night due to mental wind, snow and rain was scary lol took at same time just lack of sleep dont think it was over 3 hours!

its just with the cramps that make me think im out lol 

xxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Keeping my fingers crossed for you honey xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Cramps can be a great preggo sign, MrsW! Don't count yourself out yet! I totally decided I was out about 5 times! LOL


----------



## MrsWooolf

thanks megg! really appreciate all this positivity!! makes me feel good... still cramping on and off no af tho!! testing 2moro im excited! lol be here 2moro let you know how my temp goes!!

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

You're so lucky that this is your going to be your month... otherwise I would be all over you about using a 1 decimal place thermometer! Don't put too much faith in temp changes with it... They make for very strange charts and yours definitely favors temps! Can't wait to see your BFP in the morning!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Ooooo can't wait to see what the morning brings!


----------



## jojo-m

good luck hun, thank god for the iphone so i can check how you get on in the morning from work! bfp woo hoo, everything crossed for you! x


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello ladies :) i think i'm going to give soy a go during my next cycle.

i ovulate quite late in my cycle (i don't temp, so i don't know for sure) and had a short lp. i've been taking B50 complex for 2 cycles now and although it's increased my lp, it's messed my cycles up too :( i went from having 28/29 day cycles with ovulation around cd18/19, to a 33 day cycle with ovulation around cd21 and i'm currently on cd42 and i think i ovulated around cd28-30. 

i'm scared of continuing with the B50 in case my cycles get even longer (no sign of AF yet), but i'm scared of not continuing it too incase my lp gets shorter again!

i'm hoping soy will help me ovulate earlier, or at least help increase the quality of my eggs, and maybe even give me a decent lp.

any advice would be very much appreciated. i've read all 85 pages of this thread and seeing so many BFPs makes me feel very positive about soy!


----------



## Megg33k

You read all 85 pages? :shock: Good for you, hun! Officially a member after that! LOL

I'd start with 100-120mg either CD3-5 or CD5-9. I've had success with both!


----------



## ButterflyBaby

thanks megg - i read it all over a few days. lol. couldn't do it in one sitting!! lol.

i've ordered some soy which is 100mg, but if it doesn't arrive in time (no idea when AF is going to show up) i'll have to get some from holland & barrett and there's are 40mg per tablet, i think.

so i think i'll take 100mg/120mg cd3-7 as that seems to be the most popular! lol.

i really hope it helps sort my cycles out!

edit: congratulations on your BFP, by the way!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, hun! :hugs: I hope it does wonders for you!


----------



## waitingginger

Hi Butterfly baby!
Just wanted to say i have started taking them for the first time this cycle too! i got mine from Tesco in their 3 for 2 vitamin range!! although i took from CD1-5 this month as i was impatient! but going to do 3-7 next month!!
I have been taking B6 to try and help my cycle i ovulate ok but have spotting from about 5DPO, although it doesnt appear to of really helped my spotting i do now ovulate on CD12/13 of a 26 day cycle!!

Hoping we have some BFPs on here in the next few days! feeling really positive and good that this is going to work! had my HSG today and everything came back ok so no fertility issues for me woohoo!! 
x


----------



## jojo-m

Hi girls obviously we are waiting for news this morning. I'll keep checking thrumorning. 

Just wanted to say I'm 8 dpo and nothing much to report, crampy feelings but not painful as I've had since ov and af due in 3 days unless I too get a better lp x


----------



## Leilani

Bella's Mamma said:


> Ooooo Leilani, you say your LP has increased? Have you tested?!

Yep - defo a dey longer tahn it was pre-soy (well with 3 cycles experience, that's my opinion). I'm only 12DPO, so won't think about testing til Monday at the earliest - expecting AF on Sunday based on past experiences. We'll see!


----------



## moggymay

:dust: Leilani!

Any news MrsWoolf?


----------



## MrsWooolf

Morning!! its me BFN CARRIE!! lol

https://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx170/mrswooolf/th_DSC00164.jpg

No af cramps anymore... temp stayed the same did not rise... should i just get ready for af?? what do you think??

xxxx


----------



## Leilani

All you can do is wait and see - but you know the score - it ain't over til the fat lady sings!

Still hopeful for you.


----------



## moggymay

my soy bean didnt show on a test til 14dpo yet my son who wasnt a soy baby showed at 11dpo so....Id say wait til day or day after after you expect AF and try again if she aint singing!


----------



## MrsWooolf

ff says she is due sat... im not convinced! had 43 day cycle last month im only on cd34... this could be a long wait.. ff wants me to test the 7th... im either going to poas everyday or wait til the 7th... i cant see me waiting haha

im still excited! been googling about late hpt +++ so im still in the game! lol

xxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Oh MrsW , sorry hon, I was convinced you would get your bfp this morning! BUT you are still in the game!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Leilani said:


> Bella's Mamma said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo Leilani, you say your LP has increased? Have you tested?!
> 
> Yep - defo a dey longer tahn it was pre-soy (well with 3 cycles experience, that's my opinion). I'm only 12DPO, so won't think about testing til Monday at the earliest - expecting AF on Sunday based on past experiences. We'll see!Click to expand...

Blimey, you are patient! I am poas from 10dpo... Will come to you for some restraint in a few days!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi butterfly!

Soy sorted my LP (B vits did to a degree but not enough to make a real difference). Hope it works for you.

Ginger - I updated my journal with news from the hospital but they did say the spotting was very common and normal if accompanied by a normal smear test.


----------



## Megg33k

MrsWooolf said:


> ff says she is due sat... im not convinced! *had 43 day cycle last month im only on cd34... this could be a long wait.*. ff wants me to test the 7th... im either going to poas everyday or wait til the 7th... i cant see me waiting haha
> 
> im still excited! been googling about late hpt +++ so im still in the game! lol
> 
> xxx

Your chart shows a clear ovulation shift 13 days ago. You can't have a 22 day LP. The longest possible really is 17 days. At WORST, she should be due in 5 days. I think you might just have to wait longer! I'm up for seeing your tests every single day! :)


----------



## MrsWooolf

megg thanks for that info.... yeh ill be testing everyday until she shows face haha

getting the cramps again tho... alot stronger than yesterday! its soo exciting!!

xxxx


----------



## Jade_Kitten

hello!
i'm on my 4th day of soy and so far no side effects but today i started feeling a little fullness where my uterus is and twinges on both sides. can this happen this early? i'm only CD6. thanks in advance. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

That's probably your ovaries swelling with growing follicles! YAY! Its good! :)


----------



## Jade_Kitten

yay! :happydance: i know something is definately going on in there cause i never felt this before lol....for fun i put two of my old 2002 charts, that i had on paper, i put it on FF....i was on clomid at the time..my luteal phase was 16 days then. but i bet alot has changed since then. tomorrow is the last day for soy...im undecided on wether i should up my dose for the last day or keep it the same...i took 120 mgs the 4 days so far...decisions decisions lol


----------



## Tierney

im a bit worried now just read that you shouldnt take soy if you have thyroid problems... does anyone know anything about this?

I'm still waiting to OV at the moment usually dont until around day 29/30, i wish it would hurry up and happen 

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## ButterflyBaby

well, my soy arrived today, so i'm all set for next cycle :) no sign of AF yet though :(

i think i'm definitely giving up the B50 complex :( hopefull the soy will help increase my lp without messing up my cycle altogether :(


----------



## Maybe-Baby

removing my post as made to feel like someone stupid.


----------



## Leilani

Maybe-Baby said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can i join you need all the advise i can get cd1 for me today off a usually 28day cycle however 25 this month first time ever.
> What days do i take soy and how much do you think?
> thanks ladies xx

Do you ovulate regularly? Have you had any blood tests done? Why do you think you need to take soy?

You really need to do some research before you jump on in. I don't mean to sound harsh, but if you are unsure how much to take and on which days it makes me concerned that you don't know much about it and so you are not making an informed decision about what goes in your body. Even a little bit of research and you would have found that you need to take about double the amount of Soy as you would clomid (so start on about 100mg of Soy) and it can be taken on days 1-5, 3-7, 5-9 (or 2-6, 4-8), but most people would say 3-7 is a good balance between number of folicules and maturity.

To anybody reading this and considering soy, please do some reading about the subject yourself to see if it's the way to go - some ladies don't feel it is right for them.


----------



## Maybe-Baby

Leilani i have reserched and have not just jumped and and yes i do no my own body thanks, i was actually pointed to this group as i was told that it was friendly and i would get a lot off info i needed here however perhaps they were wrong.

So on the responce to my first post on a new thread i shall not bother joining.

goodluck


----------



## Leilani

Sorry you found me unfriendly, but your question came across as one from somebody who didn't know much about Soy. There are some ladies who jump from one idea to another one month to the next without giving their bodies a chance.

I decided to give Soy a go after being told I have weak ovulations.


----------



## Megg33k

Jade - Don't up your dose! Stick with what you've been doing! No reason to change it for 1 day.

Tierney - There can be thyroid implications if you have thyroid problems. I haven't looked too far into them because I don't have any thyroid problems. I wish I could help more!

Maybe-Baby - Sorry if you thought she was being harsh... Its just like she said... We get a lot of people who come into here not having any clue as to why they might want to take it other than "it worked for so-and-so"... And, it can cause more harm than good if taken without reason. She gave solid advice, albeit straight and to the point rather than sugar-coated. People just seem to go about taking random "natural" stuff assuming that there can't be any risk with it because its "natural"... I see it all the time. Agnus Castus is a great example! People throw that stuff down like its tic-tacs! But its not and can cause real issues! I hope whatever you decide works out for you!

Leilani - :hugs: No harm, no foul. You got the info out there... and if it was taken wrong, then so be it. Nothing you can do about it!


----------



## moggymay

Leilani :thumbup: Say it straight and true, in my eyes that is always the best way :hugs: How you feeling about this cycle?


----------



## Leilani

moggymay said:


> Leilani :thumbup: Say it straight and true, in my eyes that is always the best way :hugs: How you feeling about this cycle?

Cheers Moggy. We have to go through so much when TTC isn't easy, but we're talking about our health and the health of future lives, so due diligence is needed.

Despite being a bit upsat with DH's real SA results (as opposed to the sugar coating his GP gave it!), I'm still kind of hopeful, and I seem to be spotting more symptoms this month - in another 48 hours or so AF is due, so we'll see. I'm probably feeling a bit more relaxed too - as we've now got a fertility specialist appointment for May, with the Doctor everybody raves about. Other than the soy and BDing (and folate and DH's vits), it's pretty much out of our hands really, no point stressing, it won't change anything (or so I keep trying to convince myself). Well see how I feel on Monday.

EDIT: Mog - I can't believe yo are more than half-way there - how exciting it must be!!


Hey MrsWoolf how you going? Any news?


----------



## Jade_Kitten

Megg33k said:


> Jade - Don't up your dose! Stick with what you've been doing! No reason to change it for 1 day.
> 
> Ok thanks, i'll stick with the same dose ^^:thumbup:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

MrsW where are you?

Leilani, recently found out my hubby has swimmer issues too, mainly morphology but moltility was a little bit low too. I have researched it to death and have him on a few supplements if you would like to know what they are...? I am still so impressed with you not testing yet!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Maybe-Baby said:


> Leilani i have reserched and have not just jumped and and yes i do no my own body thanks, i was actually pointed to this group as i was told that it was friendly and i would get a lot off info i needed here however perhaps they were wrong.
> 
> So on the responce to my first post on a new thread i shall not bother joining.
> 
> goodluck

We are friendly and everyone on here will always offer their advice happily. Leilani was just telling you how she feels about soy, she wasn't trying to be unhelpful. Stick around and give us another go, sometimes things come across differently to how they were intended.


----------



## ButterflyBaby

Oh dear, it seems I missed some drama! I'm someone who feels it's very important to research before taking any supplements so I agree with what leilani said. I've also found this thread very friendly and helpful so far. 

Even with lots of research, it's so difficult to decide what to do for the best because you never know what affect any supplement might have. I was convinced that B6 would sort out my lp problems and spent ages researching it before finally taking it and it's completely messed up my cycles :( i won't be taking it anymore, even though I was so sure it was what I needed.

I've decided to try soy because I've read that it might help improve my lp by strenghthening my ovulation. I've been going over my charts and although I don't know for sure because I haven't been temping, my ovulation ws irregular and late in my cycle even before I started taking Bvits. They just made a bad cycle worse.

I've decided to start temping so I can be sure that soy works for me during my next cycle. If AF ever comes, that is. I'm on cd43 and still no sign. And I think I did 't ovulate when I though I did because I'm definitely not pregnant so I have no idea when AF will come :(

sorry for the long post. I'm having a rough day and can't seem to shake off he feeling that it's never going to happen for me :(


----------



## ButterflyBaby

Sorry for the awful typos in that post! I'm using my iPod touch and it doesn't seem to want to let me edit it!


----------



## MrsWooolf

hey ladies!!

couldnt do hpt this morning as randomly had my mother in law staying last night she was floating around like my shadow!!! lol was scared to test when she was here!! but my temp did drop today its now 36.6 not a good sign... got a few cramps going on and no more creamy cm... soooo its not looking good for me!! 

Hope every1 else is fine??

xxxx


----------



## Jade_Kitten

grrrr , CD7 and aunt flow is still visiting...i'm going to start charging her rent!!! i hope she aint going to ruin my cycle and visit off and on. 2 days out of the 7 AF was very scant so its stretching out...of course today is the heaviest day i hope shes getting herself out of my uterus today..last day to take the soy...i want her gone so i can start checking CM. She's such a bitch! >.<


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: girls! 

MrsW - Temp didn't drop that much... stay strong! Test tomorrow! :)


----------



## JamerC77

Dear Ovary, Please let go of my eggie! 

My estogen is still testing high on my CBEFM ... I normally get my first peak at CD11, I am now on CD14 I am hoping this means I will have a nice ripe egg that is due for fert.!

Have a great Easter weekend everbody!


----------



## jojo-m

well i'm a little disheartened today, I checked cm earlier and its a little weird light grey/brown colour so no doubt af will arrive tomorrow giving me a 9 day LP, it been decreasing again since I first got improvment on bvits so stopped them, it was going down even tho I was taking them. Not sure whether or not to have another go at soy when af arrives or just wait this month as finally fs appointment has come round (27th April) been waiting ages and will get results from HSG and hubbys SA then, could be our son was some kind of miracle and we are now banging our heads against a brick wall?! This has been 18th cycle, getting a bit fed up of it all really, I guess I'm lucky to have one child, perhaps thats all I'm meant to have?

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Your chart does not look like AF is on the way. Maybe, implantation spotting? I mean, 6-12dpo is the right time and you're in that window with a high temp!


----------



## jojo-m

same happened last cycle megg, temp did't drop until the next morning - the day af arrived, I feel like its coming, just hope its not tonight, i'm working a night shift on maternity ward and would mean lp is actually 8 days. sigh! 

Thanks for the pma tho megg, just think its wasted on this cycle xx


----------



## jojo-m

this link should show my last cycle

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hang on in there jojo, if you haven't noticed the brown cm before it is a good sign. I had brown cm at 8dpo with my MC. Felt implantation at 7dpo. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Bella's Mamma

MrsW - still got everything crossed for you! Don't worry about your chart just yet, I had the perfect preggo chart last cycle and bfn so I am literlly just using it to check I am ov'ing then thinking no more of it.

Butterfly, I know where you are coming from! My pma has been stretched VERY thin recently... :hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

thanks for the kind hope bellasmamma, don't old out much hope tho, feels too much like af (and i have a bad track record - 18 months to recognise the signs) xx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

jojo-m said:


> thanks for the kind hope bellasmamma, don't old out much hope tho, feels too much like af (and i have a bad track record - 18 months to recognise the signs) xx

:hugs:


----------



## MrsWooolf

thanks ladies!!! you ladies keep me going lol

testing 2moro first thing when oh is still sleeping... cramps but no af yet...

xxx


----------



## misskat29

good luck mrswooolf


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: jojo! I'll just hope you're wrong and hope your temp doesn't drop tomorrow! :D

MrsW - Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Dodgegal

OK so my first cycle with soy, thursday morning (5am) I woke up with bad cramps that went away after a it and a cold sweat. I did my temp then as I had been sleeping 4 hours and it went down below my line. This morning went up a bit. I have light crampy feeling in the front of my tummy plus a wicked headache all day today and most of yesterday. What do you think? I am fairly impressed with my chart, this is the first time i've done temping too.


----------



## Megg33k

Chart looks great! Hoping you're on your way to a BFP! :dust:


----------



## Jade_Kitten

got my first soy side effect yesterday, mood swings, i was very snippy with DH and DS ](*,)


----------



## Megg33k

It can happen.... not super common... but possible! :hugs: It was only 5 days and its over now!


----------



## Jade_Kitten

yep yay :happydance: now i just have to wait and see if it works....feeling pretty normal today so far...i actually wish i was getting some nasty ovary twinges just so im sure thats what i felt the other day and that i would know if its working...thats sad lol. :haha:
:hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

Mrswoolf any testing? 
X


----------



## waitingginger

Good luck for the testing!!

Well i think it must be the soy becasue its the only thing different i have added to my vitamin range this month apart form the baby asprin but i got a peak on my CBFM today CD11!! one day earlier then last month and 2 days earlier from when i first started my CBFM 4 months ago!! only thing is OH is at work and i am off on a hen party so not going to BD today but have done thur and Fri and will jump on him first thing tomorrow!!

I didnt POAS yesterday and no wondering if i would of had a peak yesterday making it CD10&11 or if i will get one tomorrow CD12!!! who know but woohoo! OH works away and these peaks couldnt of come at a more perfect time over easter weekend when we have lots of time together!!! 

so conclusion soy works woohoo!! although how good the eggs will be i dont know because took it CD1-5 but next month CD3 all the way!!! MIL said to be yesterday we need to be BDing in the mornings! sounds like an old wives tale but going to give it a go!!lol!

Have started temping this cycle too but they dont really make much sense to me yet!

tons and tons of baby dust to everyone! i now have an even longer 2WW but hopefully the soy will of sorted out my spotting issue too suppose i will find out in 5 days time as i normally start spotting around 5DPO!!!!
feel so stupidly unbelievably happy!!!
Happy easter everyone!!!
x


----------



## MrsWooolf

bfn!!! not even a sniff of a 2nd line lol total whiteness! lol

af cramps have gone... temp stayed the same... and while checking cp yesterday eveing i had the tinyest bit of blood on my finger it was very dark red looked blackish!!

i was sure af was about to start but she hasnt...

all this is she or isnt coming is doing my nut in haha

hows everyone else getting on?

xxx


----------



## jojo-m

No af so still hope mrswoolf! Next one could be that bfp! 

I worked night shift last night, didn't notice anyone spotting but cramping away and cervix low and hard. Temp high but nit sure if I should discard it as it was after 4 hours sleep this morning instead of a full night sleep so doubt it's accurate, I infact have ni idea? 

Should be due af tomorro anyway if lp stays at 10 as it usually is x


----------



## ButterflyBaby

still no sign of af :( i'm currently on cd45, had two BFNs already (on Tuesday and Thursday, and too scared to test again because i can't handle any more BFNs :( ) and it doesn't look like af is coming yet :(

my longest cycles (since coming off the pill) were 47 days - the first 2 cycles off the pill. since then, my cycle length has been between 28 and 30 days, except last month, which went up to 33 days and now this!!

it's really starting to get me down :( when i was checking my cm yesterday, i noticed a small spot of dark blood and thought af would be here today, or at least more spotting, but there's nothing today :(

i never thought i'd say this, but if i'm not pregnant, i just was af to hurry up and get here so that i can get on with the next cycle. i'm convinced it's the B50 complex which has messed up my cycle :( i just wish i'd never started taking them. the bottle says "for healthy function of the heart, brain and nervous system" but it's not helping my nervous system! i feel so stressed out and honestly think i'm going to go mad if af doesn't show up soon!!


----------



## MrsWooolf

quick update form me ladies!! my sig says it all... af is here very light but shes started her flow!! 

ive had a sulk but im over it!! very happy with soy and cant wait to go again!! lol 

should i stick with what works cd3-7 or do you think give cd5-9 a go see if the egg matures a bit more??

thanks for all your help and support ladies!! you made my first 2ww bareable lol

xxx


----------



## jojo-m

i'm about to join you mrswoolf, more spotting think full flow will start tomorrow, I'm already on verge committing a murder (prob the husband lol) so pmt in full swing. I knew it would happen yesterday I seriously have a very dodgy luteal phase! 

Big hugs to you hun, I know what you mean about waiting to get on with next soy cycle, I think I will give it another go before fs appointment end of month but will prob try days 2-6 see if I can get earlier ovulation! Think my egg is taking too long and is a bit tatty.

What day did you ovulate? if you want it later maybe trying 5-9 can't hurt!

bfp's for us next month? xx


----------



## MrsWooolf

im with you jo jo!! i didnt O until cd21 so im hoping for an earlier O! might join you on the cd2-6 and see if it brings it earlier... didnt know you could do that lol

oh my god that means i start 2moro!! lol i need advice by then haha

we will be very close buddies this cycle then if your about to get af... (so sorry) will be testing around same time soo yeh deff bfps for us!! 

xxx


----------



## ButterflyBaby

sorry to hear af has come/is coming for you both :( here's hoping mine shows up soon too so that i can join you in taking soy and getting on with the next cycle!

i hope you both get your BFPs soon x


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about AF! :( 

I honestly don't suggest 2-6. It doesn't make for very good egg quality and really won't do much for moving O up. When I did 5-9, I actually O'd on the same exact day that I do when I take it 3-7. So, you might just be stuck with your O day.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Noooooooo bad bad af turning up for both of you. Sorry girls, I was really hopeful for you both. Think I am soon to join you too as I have that familiar low down heaviness that I always get before af. 

Butterfly there is hope for you yet, a spot of blood could well be implantation. That's exactly what I had with my MC then a bit of brown cm the day after. I was sure it was af on her merry way. When did you ov?


----------



## MrsWooolf

thats for suggestion megg! im just sticking with cd3-7 because why fix something thats wasnt broken lol i had a lovely O so im just doing that again...

im very excited!!

sorry to hear more will be joining me this cycle BOOO

xxxx


----------



## ButterflyBaby

I'm not really sure when I ovulated, bella's mamma :( I haven't been temping so I can't say for sure. I thought I ovulated around cd 28 - cd30, but I'm on cd 45 now and I had bfn on cd 41 and cd43 :( I'm too scared to test again because I'm so sure I'll get another bfn :( 

I've ordered a bbt thermometer so that I can start temping when af eventually shows up. I don't want to be in the same confusing position next month that I'm in right now. My cm has been different this month, since when I thought I ovulated so maybe I didn't ovulate at all :(


----------



## Leilani

:witch: got me too!


----------



## moggymay

:dohh: Hope you all get lucky next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Damn :witch:! Sorry girls! :hugs:


----------



## Jade_Kitten

so sorry about the BFNs and nasty:witch: :(

AFM...I'm on CD9 and really not feeling much yet, i think i feel twinges here and there on both sides but mainly the left....but im wondering if its my ovaries or something else....cause now that i really pay attention i cant tell if i have felt these before....i dont think i have though. just curious....how many soy cycles has everyone been on so far. thanks. HAPPY EASTER! :hugs: I love the scripture below...when im disappointed or upset on this journey i will try to remember this and move forward ^^


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v392/doc_ock_rocks/HappyEaster.jpghttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v392/doc_ock_rocks/Easter.gif


----------



## jojo-m

Happy easter!

This was my first soy cyle Jade x


----------



## ButterflyBaby

Happy Easter everyone! Cd46 and still no spotting or af :( if it doesn't come by Tuesday, it'll be my longest cycle ever :(


----------



## Megg33k

The twinges you're feeling ARE your ovaries... I'm about 99% sure! :)

I did a Soy cycle in September and got a BFP... MMC Dec 15... Used Soy but hormones to wonky for it to do much good... This cycle, Soy and BFP! :D

Happy Easter!


----------



## Rebuslover

sorry for all those ladies for whom the :witch: has come, but a happy easter to all filled with baby dust for the next cycle! i think i'll be joining you too:sad2:

soy didn't appear to have moved my ov forward, i'm not even sure if i've ovd yet as although i've been temping at the same time as usual- i have been really restless and can't say for certain that i've been still for a good three hours before measuring :dohh:

the other reason why i will be going on to the next cycle is because my dh has started taking some tablets that have resulted in him not being able to cross the :sex: finish line completely. this is a possible side effect, thursdays :sex: was as normal but yesterday he really was trying to finish but three times nanda. i have to keep myself laughing or i'd be ](*,)

lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust: to all x x x


----------



## Jade_Kitten

CD9 and im spotting :sad1: *sigh* im sure this is going to mess me up *cries* its not just pink, its red(sorry TMI) :sad1:


----------



## Blah11

Hey girls, sorry for the ladies who were unlucky this cycle, fingers crossed for the next :hugs:



Well, I'm on CD40 :( No spotting, no AF, no nothing (and I'm def not pregnant) so I assume I've not ovulated again this cycle :( I just wish AF would hurry up so I can use my soy and hopefully get an OV and a shorter cycle! I dunno whether to get a clearblue monitor too? I don't have much success with OPKs although I'm not sure if its cos I'm missing my surge or because I'm not getting a surge! The monitor would take the guess work out but they're so expensive :shock:


----------



## ButterflyBaby

Sounds like you're in a similar position to me, blah :( I'm cd47 now and no spotting or af and i'm definitely not pregnant either. 

I'm going to start temping once af shows up to try and take the guess work out of ovulation. Monitors are too expensive for me :(


----------



## jojo-m

Yes ladies temping in only way to know for sure you ovulated as you can get pos opk without ov, remember to get thermom with 2 decimal place. 

I've come on this morning, thought it would be yesterday but quite pleased I got extra day on lp. Now at 11 days so soy is doing something. 

Megg if your still around, I know you said not to change day but do you think I'd benefit from slightly larger dose? Or am I likely to have more improvement on second month? X


----------



## ButterflyBaby

I've tried opks before and never got a positive, but I don't know if that's because I didn't ovulate or because I missed the surge, so temping is defintely the way to go for me.

I just wish af would show up :(


----------



## Leilani

Gosh, what are lot of us are back to square one at the same time.

Well - I'm not one for believing everything I read, however, I was researching phytoestrogens (as that is what soy isoflavones are), to see what else there is out there, and I read some plants, including Brussels sprouts, cauliflower and cabbage, also contain anti-estrogenic compounds - which makes me think they could negate the effects of soy. Now I don't know about you ladies, but I never eat brussel sprouts and go out of my way to avoid cauliflower, but I eat a LOT of cabbage - we have coleslaw 3 or 4 nights a week, and not just a little bit, but a whole heap - as I'm not a big veggie eater and try and get it all in at once. Think I'll avoid the cabbage in the fridge til after I've done this cycle's soy. 


EDIT:
Just done a bit more reading and cabbage can be a friend or foe when it comes to estrogen - like an antiestrogen at low concentrations and an estrogen agonist at high concentrations. Estrogen agonists are what we're after, now all I need to know is what constitutes high and low doseage - I'm thinking high doesage would be a large number of cabbages, so even perhaps my LOT is enough to count as low.

Google is a bad thing! But I'm still going to avoid the cabbage for a few days.


----------



## Blah11

Temping doesn't work for me cos I have broken sleep with my LO still getting up 2+ times per night :dohh: Another reason why I might get the clearblue monitor.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Blah11 said:


> Temping doesn't work for me cos I have broken sleep with my LO still getting up 2+ times per night :dohh: Another reason why I might get the clearblue monitor.

I love my Clearblue Moniter (CBFM). I thought I was ov'ing on a completely diff day. Ovulation tests are no where near as accurate for me. 

Have you tried temping though hon? I have only just started giving it a go as I have insomnia so assumed it wouldn't be accurate for me BUT my last two cycles are almost identical so it can't be affecting it.


----------



## MrsWooolf

hi ladies!! never knew that about the veg!

im soo excited its cd 3 for me sooo time to start my 2nd round of soy.. i see alot of comments about people putting the doaseage up due to bfn... im a bit confused some people are recommending i take another tablet this cycle... is this right?? i thougt because 120mg seemed to work fine.. why up it to 160mg?? if you think im supposed to i will just a bit confused lol

hows everyone?

ps check my sig!! i believe soy knocked a whole week off my long cycles... its went from 43++ days to 35!! YAY!!

xxx


----------



## Blah11

Bella's Mamma said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Temping doesn't work for me cos I have broken sleep with my LO still getting up 2+ times per night :dohh: Another reason why I might get the clearblue monitor.
> 
> I love my Clearblue Moniter (CBFM). I thought I was ov'ing on a completely diff day. Ovulation tests are no where near as accurate for me.
> 
> Have you tried temping though hon? I have only just started giving it a go as I have insomnia so assumed it wouldn't be accurate for me BUT my last two cycles are almost identical so it can't be affecting it.Click to expand...

Yep, since Dec/Jan and I ALWAYS have to put my coverline ov day in cos FF doesn't pick it up :dohh: My temps are all over the place :growlmad:


----------



## ButterflyBaby

MrsWooolf, I'm no expert (haven't even started taking soy yet) but i think the general consensus from "those in the know" is that if it isn't broke, don't fix it. a BFN doesn't mean that soy isn't working for you. it looks like the dosage you took worked well - you ovulated and had a shorter cycle - so i wouldn't change your dose if i were you.

i'm sure someone will come along and correct me if i'm wrong :)

i've spent the day trying to talk my period into starting... it hasn't worked so far :( if the witch doesn't show up by tomorrow, this will officially be my longest cycle ever :(


----------



## Megg33k

I would generally say that if you're ovulating with a decent LP, leave the dosage as is! The lowest dose that works is the best dose! :hugs:


----------



## moxie08

Soy has definitely caused an earlier ovulation in my cycle this month!! The LH surge is building now (estrogen peak) at day 11, which means LH peak within 36 hours and ovulation within 48! Considering I normally ovulate at Day 20/21, this is amazing. A 28 day cycle! FX it's a good egg. =)


----------



## MrsWooolf

thanks ladies!!! i really didnt get why people were upping it i also thought the less help (doseage of soy) would obv be the best!! 

im soo excited to start tonight lol

xxx


----------



## ButterflyBaby

Glad to hear soy is working for you, moxie. Hearing all these positive stories makes me even more eager for af to come so I can get my next cycle going and give soy a go myself!

Still no spotting or any symptoms that might suggest af is on it's way :(


----------



## Megg33k

Glad you got an earlier O, moxie!

MrsW - I did end up upping my dose the last time... but only because it didn't seem to work very well the cycle before. I was fine on 120 before the MMC, but after the 120 seemed... useless. So, I went to 200 and hoping I don't need it again for a very long time! Still cautiously optimistic! The MMC makes me so paranoid sometimes!


----------



## Jade_Kitten

wow CD 10 and i'm really feeling the ovary twinges...they dont hurt but both ovaries feel very active! i'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Its a very cool feeling, isn't it? Can't wait till you feel O! Its also a cool feeling.. but it hurts! Haha!

:dust:


----------



## Jade_Kitten

hahaha i remember when i was a teen i could feel O, it was a sharp pain then, i can just imagine how the soy will make it feel lol sad thing is i'm looking forward to it lol


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... You'll love that you know! Its not a sharp pain for me... but its a deep throbbing pain! Lasts about 10 minutes! :) It wakes me up if I'm asleep!


----------



## waitingginger

Hi Ladies! Hope you have all had a good long easter weekend!!

CD14 today Ov'd a day earlier this cycle! Got peaks on CD11&12!!! could feel the twinges in my left ovary and loads fo EWCM!! this is the longest time me and OH have spent together since Xmas as he works away! but O couldnt of fallen better! just hope we have done enough!! we both seem to really have our hopes up this month!!

Left my thermometer at my MILs house tho!! and she is about 75 miles away so going to have to go and buy one today! do they sell them in the shops? x


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Good morning girls.

Guess what? Got my BFP this morning! 

It was my 2nd cycle with soy so I am def a believer! Stick soy bean, stick!


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: Congrats hon sending you paste sarnies now :thumbup:


----------



## Leilani

Yay for Bella's Mamma - that's awesome news - congrats

:dust: and stickyness to you.

xx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Oooo thanks Moggy, I need them!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Thanks Leilani!


----------



## waitingginger

:happydance:Wow!!! congratulations Bella's Mamma!!! brilliant news for you and the soy!!! x


----------



## Jade_Kitten

OMG!!!!! Bellas Momma, thats awesome news ^^ congrats and tons and tons of sticky dust to you :hugs:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Thanks everyone! Hope you all join me soon. Yay for soy!


----------



## jojo-m

Congratulations you must be over the moon xx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

I am but super scared too. I am a worrier anyway but after my MC I think I will be even worse!


----------



## MrsWooolf

bellas mamma! cant believe it!! SOOO happy for you congrats!!! what fab news to come on to!!

xxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Thanks MrsW!


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, they sell the thermometers in shops... If you're in the UK, I'm almost certain that Boots has them. I feel funny saying that since I only know from what I've heard and have never been to the UK! LOL

LUCY! YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!! :hugs: I already had a little spaz-out in Nik's journal about your news too! I'll be following you around today congratulating you! HAHA! CONGRATS, lovely!!! xx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Way hey Megg! I am pregnant! Thanks buddy xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Hello ladies just now found you. This is my second cycle using soy and I am taking 120 days 3-7 mainly using soy for a better shot of ovulating on my good side. Last month had horrible clomid like side affects hot flashes ect but this cycle not so much. Congrats to all with BFP and good luck to everyone yet to test.


----------



## Tierney

BIG CONGRATS bellas mamma thats great news!!!


----------



## waitingginger

Thanks Meg! managed to get one from boots although it was £12 lol!! but think i am obsessing about temps!! i feel so manic and excited because we managed to get the timing of BDing just right with OH working away! it all i can think about!!

Welcome Puppymom!! i finished my Soy about 6 days ago and keep having really burning ears lol!!! 
x


----------



## ButterflyBaby

congratulations bella's mamma! i'm so pleased for you! it's really encouraging to hear so many success stories! i hope soy is as lucky for me as it has been for so many other people on this thread!

cd48 today :( no spotting, not even a hint of af. i stupidly tested again today... i worked out that if i ovulated later than i thought i did, maybe the two tests i did last week were too early.. so i tested with fmu this morning and got another bfn, which put me in a bad mood all day :(

now i think i didn't ovulate at all. i've been having small amounts of ewcm pretty much every day since i thought i ovulated, which i don't normally get. i let myself think this was a good thing (because it was something different to the norm..) but now i'm being realistic :(

i hope af shows up soon :(


----------



## Jade_Kitten

Ahhhhhhhh!!!:wacko: can an approaching ovulation cause you to break out on your face? i have 3 huuuuuuge zits on my face two of them popped(no pun intended) up today and the first one a couple days ago? they are the biggest zits i ever had :dohh:


----------



## puppymom32

Butterfly maybe you are just now getting ready to ovulate. Hope you get an answer one way or the other soon.

Jade
I am sure it can because the hormones are all wacko. FXX for u catching the egg soon. Me too. We are on the same day.


----------



## Nise

Hi Ladies, I am thinking of trying soy for the first time - I am usually an early ovulator (makes me sound like a machine :rofl:) My average O day is CD11 but this cycle FF says CD8!!! I got an opk+ on CD8 and another on CD9 plus I was ill so have a mad crazy temp rise at the same time - not helpful. Anyway I am going to try Soy next cycle in the hope that it will lengthen my FP by a couple of days. I was thinking of starting on CD1-5 - I hope there isn't to much choice of Isoflavones otherwise I'll be dithering for ever - Any tips on good brands would be appreciated.

Good luck to everyone and :dust: all round. :flower:


----------



## Leilani

Hi Nise - you'd probably be better off starting the soy on CD3 or 4, as you won't OV (in theory) whilst your taking the soy, so taking it 1-5 might not make a difference to your OV day, it also isn't the best for getting mature eggs. I OV early too, and by taking soy on the evening of CD4, it pushed my OV back a day - when I took it in the morning of CD4 I went back to OVing on CD10/11. This cycle I'm going to start on the AM of CD5 and see what happens! I prefer taking it in the morning as when I took it at night I didn't feel anything (probably because I was asleep), but with taking them in the morning, I really felt my ovaries churning away, which psychologically made me feel better.

Good luck


----------



## Megg33k

Jade - That happened to me for the first time ever this cycle! I consider it good luck! And, I never break out... EVER!

Nise - Leilani is right! Don't start it that early or you might not push it back at all! I would start CD3, 4, or 5! Those are your best days! Take it 5 days straight and then stop. I'd say 120mg. I don't know about brands since you're in the UK... Maybe someone else can help you with that! Good luck, sweetie!


----------



## waitingginger

Nise- i got mine from Tesco in their 3 for 2 vitamin range they are 40mg each so had to take 3. the ones in holland and barrat were only 10mg so you would have to take loads of them!!! x


----------



## Tierney

yay for soy! just got my first ever peak on my cbfm which means that soy has brought my ov day down to day 24/25 from 29/30 last cycle! just hope we got enough bd in xx


----------



## Megg33k

That's awesome, Tierney! :hugs: Keep BDin'g until you see a 3 day shift that confirms O is over! Just in case! :)


----------



## Rebuslover

Bella's Mamma said:


> Good morning girls.
> 
> Guess what? Got my BFP this morning!
> 
> It was my 2nd cycle with soy so I am def a believer! Stick soy bean, stick!

Great news- congratulations! x x x


----------



## Jade_Kitten

Megg33k said:


> Jade - That happened to me for the first time ever this cycle! I consider it good luck! And, I never break out... EVER!

In that case im not too horrified by them now lol....but my goodness they are huge....i dont break out very often myself but even when i do i never see ones this big O_O Yay for soy and huge red zits.....give me my BFP lol :haha:


----------



## Nise

Thanks for the help ladies. Okay, cycle day 5 it is, I'll keep you posted. Good luck to all this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Jade - I had spots around ovulation this cycle too. Really strange ones under my lips! I took it as a good sign the hormones were raging!


----------



## Megg33k

Anytime, Nise! Let us know how you get on with the Soy! :) I can't wait to hear about your Soy Bean in a few weeks! :D


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello ladies!

cd49 today. still no spotting or sign of af. had a bit more ewcm today, which makes me wonder if maybe i haven't ovulated yet.. but (this is going to sound silly)...

i'm too scared to keep having sex in case i do ovulate and fall pregnant and it all goes wrong - i keep reading that eggs aren't so good when ovulation is too late in the cycle, and i can't imagine is gets too much longer than this (i don't even want to think about how long this cycle could end up being!!) lol.

i don't want to ovulate now! if only because ovulation would mean this cycle could last another 2 weeks, depending on how long my lp decides to be. 

i just want af to come so that i can get on with the next one.

i can't believe B50 complex vits could do this much damage to my cycle :(


----------



## moxie08

ButterflyBaby said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> cd49 today. still no spotting or sign of af. had a bit more ewcm today, which makes me wonder if maybe i haven't ovulated yet.. but (this is going to sound silly)...
> 
> i'm too scared to keep having sex in case i do ovulate and fall pregnant and it all goes wrong - i keep reading that eggs aren't so good when ovulation is too late in the cycle, and i can't imagine is gets too much longer than this (i don't even want to think about how long this cycle could end up being!!) lol.

Honestly, sex can only help, IMO. If it's a bad egg, it won't fertilize, and if it's a bad egg and still fertilizes, it won't implant. There are so many hurdles for that darn egg once it leaves the hut! 

There are not many reasons why long cycles should have poorer eggs than short cycles -- both types of cycles can have poor eggs. If anything, long cycles can be better in some ways, as you have better egg reserves and (depending on your hormones) very likely increase in fertility as you grow older. Of course we both know what a pain it is to wait so long for your next chance.. and the ambiguity you are now facing! 

Myself, I just stop trying until my body restarts, but really if you had the energy and the desire to try -- don't stop!


----------



## ButterflyBaby

Thanks for the advice, moxie :) I think you're probably right and I'm probably creating problems where there aren't any because this cycle is really getting me down.

I've never had a 50 day long cycle before, but it looks like I'm going to hit that tomorrow and keep going!! 

I've got my thermometer and my soy ready to really hit the ground running for my next cycle - it will be my turn to get my bfp! - but i won't get the chance if af doesn't show up!

Sorry to be so negative, ladies! It really is lovely to hear about soy working for so many of you and I really appreciate you all letting me whinge and moan!


----------



## waitingginger

morning everyone!!

Looks like its not going to be my month! just been to the toilet and had some pinky almost orangey tinged cm!! its rubbish why does this have to happen to me every month ](*,)

Sorry to be negative 5DPO though every month i start spotting!!! think i had pinned all my hopes on the soy :-(!
x


----------



## Jade_Kitten

CD13 and my temp just took a big dive....i wonder if ovulation is here or close...i had a good sleep so it should be accurate...can someone please look at my chart and tell me what you think? thanks ^^ i have no CM, kinda dry, so i'm kinda worried about that though. :( also yesterday i had some very light pink spotting, no twinges at all that i noticed, but a full feeling in my uterus all day.


----------



## Madyson

Its a Valuable informative information.


----------



## moxie08

Jade_Kitten said:


> CD13 and my temp just took a big dive....i wonder if ovulation is here or close...i had a good sleep so it should be accurate...can someone please look at my chart and tell me what you think? thanks ^^ i have no CM, kinda dry, so i'm kinda worried about that though. :( also yesterday i had some very light pink spotting, no twinges at all that i noticed, but a full feeling in my uterus all day.

Dives in temps are either due to errors in temperature taking or in estrogen surges. Is this the first cycle you have used soy (and when/how much)?


----------



## moxie08

waitingginger said:


> morning everyone!!
> 
> Looks like its not going to be my month! just been to the toilet and had some pinky almost orangey tinged cm!! its rubbish why does this have to happen to me every month ](*,)
> 
> Sorry to be negative 5DPO though every month i start spotting!!! think i had pinned all my hopes on the soy :-(!
> x

I know what you mean. :-( I've had hurdle after hurdle this cycle (illness, 'broken' thermometer, bartholin's cyst, semi-positive OPKs for 3+ days). If it was just one thing, I could maybe still adequately interpret my cycle, but now I just have to use my best interpretation of the hormones.

Have any doctors considered increasing your progesterone, waitingginger?


----------



## ButterflyBaby

Hello ladies. cd50 for me today! still no spotting, no sign of af at all!

I guess i just have to keep waiting but it's getting a but boring. i'Ve never been very good at the whole patience thing!

i hope everyone is well and feeling more positive than i am! i'm sorry to hear you've had some spotting waitingginger :( I hope it's just an isolated bit of spotting and doesn't carry on x


----------



## ButterflyBaby

That's a good point, regarding the progesterone. despite my horrible experience with b6, lots of people rave about it's success an increasing lp and reducing spotting by increasing progesterone. i wouldn't recommend b6 to anyone as i've learned it doesn't always work the way you want it to and i wouldn't want to encourage someone to take sonething that i'm sure,has messed my cycles up, but maybe progesterone cream is worth talking to your doctor about.


----------



## moggymay

waitingginger said:


> morning everyone!!
> 
> Looks like its not going to be my month! just been to the toilet and had some pinky almost orangey tinged cm!! its rubbish why does this have to happen to me every month ](*,)
> 
> Sorry to be negative 5DPO though every month i start spotting!!! think i had pinned all my hopes on the soy :-(!
> x

Pinky CM at this point could be implantation. PMA hon!:flower:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Is your spotting usually pink hon?


----------



## waitingginger

ah thanks for your responses!! its great to not feel so alone! OH works away and i am feeling a bit teary and lonely right now!! :sad2:

its normally more browny and then once it starts i get some red after BDing! this was definatley more orangey/pinky! 

I have had 3 lots of 21 bloods because i was so sure it was my progesterone and they have all been fine!! all my others tests fine too!! I have been taking b6 for 4 cycles now and it hasnt done anything for the spotting what so ever ! i have read about people take B100 but i havent read enough about it at the moment!! 

Doc has mentioned trying clomid once it has been 2 years but i am ovulating and my actual AFs are bang on 26 days every month its just the spotting!!

Going to try and stay positive i hate always being out so early!! going to keep hoping its implantation but i think i know its not

Thanks


----------



## Bella's Mamma

I know how you feel honey, I hated being out so early on too. I took B100's and they worked to a degree for me. They lenthened my LP and shortened my spotting days but didn't get rid of them completely.

Did I already tell you that after my ERPC the spotting went and my doc said maybe I had had a fibroid that the ERPC removed.

My spotting was usually brown but implantation was pink, I had a tiny bit of pink cm this time too. Keep positive honey! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waitingginger

thanks Bella'sMamma!! gives me some hope you had some pink CM!

Think i will give the B100 a try next cycle the B6 doesnt seem to be working so may aswell!! Thats interesting about the Fibroid! i have another appointment early May so might mentioned having another scan then as i did have one but it was way back when we first started trying! 

Thanks guys!!! x


----------



## moggymay

I had pinky CM too this time and it went on to become kind of creamy/cleary CM which was there on/off throughout first tri. I nver temped but Meg/BM will hopefully be able to advise what to expect temp wise for implantation time, think it is a dip but not sure if it before/after etc.

Main thing is you are ovulating so you will get that :bfp: if not this cycle then hopefully soon :thumbup:

Big :hug:


----------



## waitingginger

Thanks Moggy May! 2 of you with pinky CM then gives me hope !!!i had a really high temp on Tuesday but i have taken out of my chart as when i put this mornings in it changed my OV date to CD13 and my lines so that this morning temp dipped below the cover line! i know i definatley Ovd on CD11 though!! 
x


----------



## moggymay

Just have to wait and see then :thumbup: hope this is your lucky cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Jade_Kitten

moxie08 said:


> Jade_Kitten said:
> 
> 
> CD13 and my temp just took a big dive....i wonder if ovulation is here or close...i had a good sleep so it should be accurate...can someone please look at my chart and tell me what you think? thanks ^^ i have no CM, kinda dry, so i'm kinda worried about that though. :( also yesterday i had some very light pink spotting, no twinges at all that i noticed, but a full feeling in my uterus all day.
> 
> Dives in temps are either due to errors in temperature taking or in estrogen surges. Is this the first cycle you have used soy (and when/how much)?Click to expand...

yep this is my first time...i took soy on days 3-7 at 120 mgs each day


----------



## Bella's Mamma

waitingginger said:


> Thanks Moggy May! 2 of you with pinky CM then gives me hope !!!i had a really high temp on Tuesday but i have taken out of my chart as when i put this mornings in it changed my OV date to CD13 and my lines so that this morning temp dipped below the cover line! i know i definatley Ovd on CD11 though!!
> x

I wasn't temping with my MC so I don't know. This time round I had a huge drop below coverline at 10dpo (pink cm was at 9dpo). I also had a big dip at 7dpo but I had that last cycle too. So I think for me it was either 6dpo or 9dpo. My frer was super dark so I think it was before 9dpo but who knows!

I don't think you always get a dip at implantation though so don't fret if you didn't!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Can't get your chart to load honey...


----------



## Jade_Kitten

Bella's Mamma said:


> Can't get your chart to load honey...

ya i noticed it wasnt working earlier, i just clicked on it and seems to be working now.


----------



## waitingginger

BnB has been playning up hasnt it??!! i havent been able to get on since about 4pm!! having withdrawal symptoms lol!!

Well no more pinky stuff and seem to have some kind of orangey yellow cm!! oh i dont know!! think i am just being a terrible symptom spotter!! excited to see if my temp does anything interesting tomorrow!! or if i start to have the normal spotting when BDing over the weekend!!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## loubieloo

Hi Ladeis,

Can I join you all ? 
I am on cd 2 today and decided to try Soy for the first time this cycle, I was planning on 160mg cd2-6 but after reading all *100[/U]* post I will try the 3-7 at 120mg. This is our 6th month off ttc but we didn't prevent for a few months before that :blush:

I have had some surgery on my tubes in the past and my last little one took nearly 3 years to conceive. My cycles have a small amount of variation to them and I have had a few annovulatory ones, I usually ov cd13-15 and my lp can be 10-16days long. I know it's not a huge variation like some.
I did have a bfp in Jan but sadly it was a chemical ( even got Pregnant 1-2 on a clear blue digi ). 
I was charting everyother month as dh didn't want to get to clinical but it stressed me out more so now I'm charting every month.
I am taking epo as I have very little ewcm & using conceive plus, and my prenatal vit.

I have read a bit about soy and have decided its worth a try for me ( I think my eggs are not great )

Look forward to getting to know you all !

Louise


----------



## Jade_Kitten

waitingginger said:


> BnB has been playning up hasnt it??!! i havent been able to get on since about 4pm!! having withdrawal symptoms lol!!
> 
> Well no more pinky stuff and seem to have some kind of orangey yellow cm!! oh i dont know!! think i am just being a terrible symptom spotter!! excited to see if my temp does anything interesting tomorrow!! or if i start to have the normal spotting when BDing over the weekend!!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!

yep BNB is being a pain today sometimes i cant get on at all and have to wait awhile...it must be super busy today :wacko:




loubieloo - welcome:hugs::flower:


----------



## Leilani

waitingginger said:


> BnB has been playning up hasnt it??!! i havent been able to get on since about 4pm!! having withdrawal symptoms lol!!
> 
> Well no more pinky stuff and seem to have some kind of orangey yellow cm!! oh i dont know!! think i am just being a terrible symptom spotter!! excited to see if my temp does anything interesting tomorrow!! or if i start to have the normal spotting when BDing over the weekend!!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!

FX it'a an implant bleed and not spotting. 

If AF gets you this month, you should try a B-complex - as the B6 on it's own isn't as effective as when it's with the B12.


----------



## waitingginger

[/Quote] FX it'a an implant bleed and not spotting. 

If AF gets you this month, you should try a B-complex - as the B6 on it's own isn't as effective as when it's with the B12.[/QUOTE]

I actually have a B12 deficency- my blood cells are the wrong shape and cant absorb the vitamin properly so i have to have B12 injected every couple of months!! it could be a reason for the spotting if B vitamins are very important but nobody has ever mentioned it before!! will try the B complex next month Thanks!!! 

And welcome LoubieLoo!! its my first month taking soy too!! hope it is succesful for you!!!!
x


----------



## Blah11

Hey girls, just a quick drop in from me to say that AF is STILL not here :( I even tested this morning :rofl: but BFN :shrug: Getting fed up now :(


----------



## moggymay

waitingforginger :thumbup: looks like an implantation dip to me after todays temp :wohoo:


----------



## waitingginger

oh my god!!!! do you think?! how exciting!! spotting is different to normal! going to go to the tiolet now and see if there is anymore!! having weird cramps like AF too!! x


----------



## Jade_Kitten

waitingginger said:
 

> oh my god!!!! do you think?! how exciting!! spotting is different to normal! going to go to the tiolet now and see if there is anymore!! having weird cramps like AF too!! x


when i was pregnant i just thought i was getting my period cause of all the cramps, it turned out my uterus was changing for a certain little peanut lol.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello ladies! cd51 for me today i think. i'm loosing count now! still no sign i'of af.

hope everyone's got a nice weekend planned and that those of us who are awaiting af get a nice bfp instead!

Saying that, i'd settle for getting af now! i've lost hope for a bfp this cycle.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

waitingginger said:


> oh my god!!!! do you think?! how exciting!! spotting is different to normal! going to go to the tiolet now and see if there is anymore!! having weird cramps like AF too!! x

Ooooo exciting! I am so stalking you for the next few days honey. Here have some :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

That should do it! xxxx


----------



## waitingginger

Lol! thanks for the baby dust!! going away for the weekend so not going to be any update from me until monday morning i am afraid!! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!! and everyones AF stays away (apart from yours butterfly) or their egg shows up!!!!

x


----------



## puppymom32

Good luck to the ladies waiting to test and the ladies in limbo hope you get an answer soon Big Hugs.


----------



## moxie08

puppymom32 said:


> Good luck to the ladies waiting to test and the ladies in limbo hope you get an answer soon Big Hugs.


That's a gorgeous dress in your userpic, puppymom32!


----------



## Tierney

hi everyone, well i think from tomorrow i will be in my 1st soy 2ww woop woop hope this is the last aswell!


----------



## ButterflyBaby

lol, thanks waitingginger and puppymom32. i honestly never thought i'd be so keen to see my period!!

i'm loving this thread - it's so nice to have a bit of support and to see people having a bit of success - gives me hope!


----------



## ButterflyBaby

good luck, tierney! i hope that 2 weeks from now, we're all congratulating you on your BFP!!


----------



## puppymom32

moxie08 said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to the ladies waiting to test and the ladies in limbo hope you get an answer soon Big Hugs.
> 
> 
> That's a gorgeous dress in your userpic, puppymom32!Click to expand...

Thanks Moxie I was a bridemaid in my Best friends wedding and my DH was a groomsman. Cant hardly ever get him to dress up so had to take advantage of it.


----------



## puppymom32

Tierney said:


> hi everyone, well i think from tomorrow i will be in my 1st soy 2ww woop woop hope this is the last aswell!

Yay for first and last 2ww!!! I just started my 2ww too. FXXXX for us both.


----------



## Tierney

thanks butterflybaby, hope af turns up soon for you, i know what your going through when i stopped the pill i didnt have a period for 10 months and it was the most frustrating time ever just waiting for it! :hugs:


----------



## Jade_Kitten

Good luck and baby and sticky dust to all of those in the 2WW.:dust::test::bfp:




i'm still trying to figure out if i ovulated...my temperature took a dive the other day and i had light pink spotting, just a few spots and thats it...i did not feel myself ovulate...and 2 days ago my twinges ceased, kinda wierd that that all happened in one day...so not sure whats going on. if i ovulated then we covered our bases though. can anyone tell me what they think of my chart? thanks in advance.:winkwink:

I'm a bit concerned about my dryness, no creamy, watery or any kind of CM, i want to get EPO, how much should i take....i was going to pick some up today but wanted to see what others thought about it and how much to take....does this stuff work? cant afford the preseed right now....had to buy fence and stuff for the horses and its made us kinda short this month...grrr!


----------



## puppymom32

Jade, 
Hun not sure about the temps looks like it could be ovulation but too soon to tell. Temping tomorrow I think will tell u a lot more. All the symptoms sound right for ovulation. I also have no EWCM ever... I take EPO I take 3000 mg as I found that only taking one pill did nothing for me. So now I take 3 1000 mg each. Got a little bit of watery cm this month but still no EWCM so I guess I will be taking four pills next mo. Good luck to you babes.


----------



## Jade_Kitten

ok, thank you ^^ i wish i wouldve just picked the EPO up...but since i may have ovulated or ovulate soon i really wouldnt be able to take it now...so i'll wait...i think the EPO i saw was in 1000 mg pills..i'll definately pick them up next time..i havnt seen any EWCM since ive been a teen, but i concieved my son back in 2003 so i mustve had something sperm friendly going on in there lol..but i dont remember ever being this dry :(


----------



## Tierney

yay puppymom we can sympton spot together!

Jade, have you tried grapefruit juice for EWCM I tried the EPO but it didnt do much for me, the soy has worked quite well in that department for me though x


----------



## moggymay

I found soy worked for EWCM are you taking the liquid capsules or the dry ones?


----------



## Tierney

I took the dry ones and seem to have a lot of EWCM than usuall this cycle, hoping its a good sign


----------



## puppymom32

I take the dry ones too. I am wondering now if they were why I had Watery CM instead of the EPO because was taking the EPO before started the soy and never had anything mayb it was bcuz of the Soy. I think I'll keep taking both just to make sure.


----------



## Megg33k

I used Fish Oil for CM... I had more slippery CM but none of it was stretchy... However, it was good enough I guess! :) So, you don't have to have EWCM for it to work! LOL


----------



## Blah11

Tierney your charts look kinda like mine with temps - lots of up and downs :dohh: Wish I had a nice chart that stays around the same all cycle til i ov! Maybe keep BDing until you're sure.. it looks like youve been oving on day 18 usually. What made your cycles change for ov on day 42 to 18?!

Does anyone else find that they have ewcm a lot? like for an example, I had one cycle of 32 days and ovd on cd18. I had ew, watery, ew, watery, ew etc from day 14 to 19 then it went to sticky for 1 day and back to ewcm :shrug: Until day 24 when it finally went to creamy. So odd. I know for sure I ovulated on cd18 cos my LP was exactly 14 days. Wonder why I sometimes get a 2nd lot of ewcm when im not fertile?


----------



## Megg33k

I always seemed to have it more often on months where O didn't seem very strong (ie I didn't feel it as much as usual). I figured my progesterone just wasn't going up enough after O to get rid of it like it should. :shrug: That's not medical info.... just a guess that I took about my own cycles!


----------



## Tierney

Hey Blah
The soy has brought my OV date down this cycle thats the only thing I have done differently this cycle x


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hope everyone's having a good weekend!! i'm on cd52 today. had *loads* of ewcm yesterday, so the idea that i really didn't ovulate on cd 28 like i thought seems more and more likely - my new thermometer arrived in the post today, so hopefully next cycle will be less confusing in this respect!!

my and oh had sex last night and again this afternoon. even though a huge part of me is sure i'm out this cycle and i'm just waiting for af to show up...a small part of me couldn't miss out on the chance that this was our opportunity to catch the egg, if indeed i am ovulating now/soon.


----------



## ButterflyBaby

sorry for the cross-posting (i've asked about this in the ttc forum too), but i ordered a glass thermometer and received a digital one in error... i figured i would just keep the digital in case my period comes before the glass one could be sent out because i want to start temping as soon as my next cycle starts.

because oh has complained that the beeping of a digital thermometer would wake him up, i thought i'd temp vaginally to "muffle" the sound of the beeping a bit (lol), but the thermometer packaging states "oral use only".

does anyone know if i can still use it vaginally? is there any real difference between "oral only" thermometers and those that can be used vaginally?


----------



## loubieloo

Hi Ladies,

Its nice to see so many bfps in this thread :happydance:

Well I took my 1st lot of soy last night and all is good ! should I expect many side effects ? I know a few ladies get headaches, I am taking them before I got to bed in hope that I wont get many, hoping that I will get lots of ewcm.

Louise


----------



## Jade_Kitten

i dont know if i ovulated yet or not...but omg am i breaking out everywhere...my face, neck, chest, and legs :growlmad: i never break out that much lol...i have been completely dry for 3 days, can the soy cause that, i heard its supposed to help with dryness, since that can happen to menapausal women..ive never been completely dry like this. :(


----------



## moxie08

loubieloo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Its nice to see so many bfps in this thread :happydance:
> 
> Well I took my 1st lot of soy last night and all is good ! should I expect many side effects ? I know a few ladies get headaches, I am taking them before I got to bed in hope that I wont get many, hoping that I will get lots of ewcm.
> 
> Louise

Hello Louise! I didn't have any immediate soy side effects, and, like you, I took my soy before bed. I also had soy milk with my breakfast.


----------



## Tierney

yay got my crosshairs today

Butterfly, sorry I dont know much about temping vaginally hopefully your glass thermometer will get to you soon

loubieloo, this was my first cycle of soy and I had a lot more EWCM than usual and no side effects at all, good luck

Jade, Hope OV happens soon for you, I don't know much about the soy causing dryness, I thought it was the opposite but I'm new to soy some of the more experienced members of the thread should be able to advise


----------



## loubieloo

Hi Ladies

Does soy make you hotter ? I took my first dose Fri night and my temp was 97.76 Sat morning and today it was 97.79 ! these are post o temps for me ! I guess its the soy, well atleast its doing something :winkwink:

I did have a look on ff to see if I could search for charts using soy but its not on the drop down list.

I must try and add a ticker to my sig so you can all see my chart !

Louise


----------



## ButterflyBaby

cd53... still no af but *tonnes* of ewcm! no idea what's happening to my cycle now! 

hope everyone's having a good weekend :)


----------



## moxie08

ButterflyBaby said:


> cd53... still no af but *tonnes* of ewcm! no idea what's happening to my cycle now!
> 
> hope everyone's having a good weekend :)

This may be a silly question, but do you take pregnancy tests at all when your cycle is this long?


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hi moxie! there are no silly questions, lol.

i've never had a cycle this long... my longest before this one was 47 days long and that was right after i came off the BCP.

but i have taken 3 pregnancy tests so far during this cycle, yes. cd 41 and 43 and 48 (i think) - all BFNs :( i will most likely test again on Tuesday. 

It's so disappointing getting so many BFNs, so i'm going to test one a week until af shows up or i get a BFP.... preferably the latter, obviously, but i'd settle for AF showing up now!


----------



## Megg33k

To you girls wondering about side effects... If you notice something different in coordination with taking the Soy... It could be related. Some people get more CM, some people get none, some people get headaches, hot flashes, higher temps.. Its all over the board on how you might react... I didn't have anything happen when I took it. :shrug:


----------



## MrsWooolf

hi ladies!!!

i had no side affects first time on soy... second time i did have a few headaches maybe 20 mins after taking soy...

thats me cd 10 starting my temping and opks... my ovaries are all over the place.. i can really feel them doing something so im really excited hope its a good sign!!

now its the countdown for the big O... trying not to concentrate on dtd until my fertility period and just enjoy dtd until then when we feel like... but its easier said than done im still feeling the need to do it every 2nd day... lol

xxx


----------



## moxie08

ButterflyBaby said:


> hi moxie! there are no silly questions, lol.
> 
> i've never had a cycle this long... my longest before this one was 47 days long and that was right after i came off the BCP.
> 
> but i have taken 3 pregnancy tests so far during this cycle, yes. cd 41 and 43 and 48 (i think) - all BFNs :( i will most likely test again on Tuesday.
> 
> It's so disappointing getting so many BFNs, so i'm going to test one a week until af shows up or i get a BFP.... preferably the latter, obviously, but i'd settle for AF showing up now!

Better to be safe. I'm wholeheartedly regretting not regularly testing (even when I'm convinced I'm nonfertile).


----------



## waitingginger

Morning ladies!!

Hope you have all had a good weekend!! well i dont have much to report but i have messed up my temps for the past few days!! i dont have the ones from sat and sun and this morning i was awake for 2 hours and then went back to sleep for an hour and then took my temp and it was 97.67! i dont think it going to be reliable after an hours sleep though is it? 

I am 9DPO today after the 2 days of orangey pinky stuff when i wiped last week i have had no spotting or anything!! not even when BDing over the weekend!! i have never ever had a cycle were i havent spotted especially when BDing after OV!! it weird!! but even if i dont get my BFP this month the soy must of done something as i have no spotting for the first time in about 23 cycles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so that is much better for getting pregnant in the months going forward!!

Just a quick question- Soy is obviously taken like clomid and i have read in a few places you cant take it month on month but cant find anything on what is the recommended length of use and how long a break you should have any ideas????

Hoping your eggs or BFPs turn up soon ladies!!!! 
x x x x


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Yay Waiting! Lets hope you won't be waiting much longer! That is a brilliant sign! Not to get your hopes up but it's exactly what I had (pinky brown though, not orange!) with my MC. It was also my first cycle without any spotting. Fingers and toes crossed for you lovely!


----------



## waitingginger

oh god Bella's Mamma!! i found my temps but i know they are really unrelliable going to leave them in there for now and see what they are like this week back in our own bed and me attempting to sleep better!!!

Even if i dont get my BFP very excited not to bleeding everywhere!! woohoo for super soy!!!:happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Hello soy ladies. I was curious if anyone noticed that taking the soy moved their ovulation day forwards or not? I am pretty sure based on symptoms only that I ovulated on CD 12 this cycle and wasnt sure if that was normal. I take soy day 3-7 is cd 12 to early to ovulate?


----------



## waitingginger

Hi Pupppymom!!

Yep my Ov moved forward a day to CD11 of a 26 day cycle!!
Good luck!!!
x


----------



## Jade_Kitten

CD17 here, no ovary twinges since CD10, no mucus, weird BBT chart, starting to not feel so excited anymore :(


----------



## waitingginger

Hi Jade!!
could that not be an ovulation dip today? looks to me like it is! I dont really see any EWCM until i BD and sorry to be graphic you can see it on OH!!
x


----------



## Blah11

:cry: still not af! cd47..


----------



## Tierney

hey girlies hope everyones ok just got a quick question on the soy

has anybody had slight cramps or sharp twinges after O from it? Im 4dpo so too early to sympton spot but keep getting these pains when i get up or move fast which Ive never had before so am guessing its the soy, any ideas?


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello ladies!

sorry your af hasn't come yet, blah11. mine hasn't either :( i'm on cd54 and i've had ewcm for the last few days, so i don't know if i'm ovulating or not - i've had about 4 patches of ewcm so far this cycle, so i have no idea what's going on!!

i'm supposed to test tomorrow (it's been a week since my last test), but i'm so sure it's going to be another BFN... i might just wait another week, maybe 10 days.. if i'm ovulating now (lots more ewcm than i've had at any other point this cycle), it would be a wasted test and i'd be disappointed for nothing.


----------



## Megg33k

Tierney - I don't ever think its too early to SS! LOL I don't get them from Soy... but I got them this past cycle! :winkwink: And just as early as you!


----------



## Tierney

ooooh thanks meg, I hope its a good sign then, hope you and little bean are doing great x


----------



## waitingginger

morning ladies!!

well its not looking so good for me i dont think!! my temps have dropped loads, i have started to try and take them 2 hours earlier at 4.30 as i was always waking up before my alarm wen off but even now i am still waking up at 1.20, 2.30 and 3.15 then after taking my temp i can sleep striaght through until getting up for work!!! so stressed about taking my temp i cant sleep lol!!! 

still no spotting though :D !! if my LP stays the same at 13 days i could expect AF on Friday :-(!!!


----------



## moxie08

waitingginger said:


> morning ladies!!
> 
> well its not looking so good for me i dont think!! my temps have dropped loads, i have started to try and take them 2 hours earlier at 4.30 as i was always waking up before my alarm wen off but even now i am still waking up at 1.20, 2.30 and 3.15 then after taking my temp i can sleep striaght through until getting up for work!!! so stressed about taking my temp i cant sleep lol!!!
> 
> still no spotting though :D !! if my LP stays the same at 13 days i could expect AF on Friday :-(!!!


That's really good that there's no spotting! :D Looking at your past cycles, even though there are no temps, it does look like there's some imbalance between the hormones. I wonder if your estrogen is too high (rather than your progesterone being low) causing a excess build up in the endometrium. It would also result in lower temps. If you track your temps for a few more cycles (FX you won't have to!) you might be able to see this pattern better -- the temps correlating to spotting. Is your CM getting creamier/egg-white?


----------



## waitingginger

Oh thats really interesting thanks moxie!! i will do some research lol!!! i have always thought it was hormonal but when the docs kept saying my progesterone was fine i wasnt sure then!!!

yep CM seems creamier but then i dont have anything to compare it to because i am normally spotting at this stage in my cycle!!!


----------



## moxie08

Just thought I'd update on how soy has affected my cycle this month! I took 80g on day 2 and 120g on days 3-5, plus drank soy milk during that time. 

I just had an even more positive OPK (incidentally, on the day I normally get my positive OPK), which is the FOURTH attempt out of the gate, so to speak, for this darn egg. I will be able to confirm this when/if the temps finally rise. Right now, I'm ready to believe anything is possible. *grr* 

Waves of surges until a successful one isn't really uncommon, but what I find so frustrating is that this has resulted in barely positive and nearly positive LH surges on my OPKs with corresponding temperature and CM changes in my cycle. There isn't really any way of confirming that a proper ovulation took place other that BBT and a resulting pregnancy, so it's important to keep timing BD and keep testing/tracking. I have one OPK test strip left, as a result!!! 

If (when?) AF comes, I guess I will try taking soy later (4-8) but FX this crazy month is also my lucky month. Feeling like the definition of disheartened right now, to be honest!


----------



## puppymom32

waiting FXXX for you!!! Definetly a good sign not to be spotting. 
Moxy so sorry babes I think my cycle is all wacky this month too. Temps are going all over havent even used OPK's wish I would of now. FXXX for you just keep dtd like I am until its all over.


----------



## loubieloo

Evening Ladies,

Well after asking about symptoms... I have the headache from hell :growlmad:
and after thinking af had left yesterday I am now spotting on and off today :growlmad: I don't know weather to put it down as light af on my chart or not ? it started this morning so I put a tampon in then nothing when I took it out later in the afternoon, this evening more red blood so I have put another tampon in :blush:
My temps are also have been high, but dropped back again today ! Taking my last dose tonight as its cd 7 so hoping things will settle down.

Anyone due to ovulate or test soon ? you will have to forgibve me while I get used to names and cycles ect !

Louise


----------



## Leilani

Hi Louise

I'm waiting to Ov - thought I might have got a peak on my CBFM this morning - based on last months cycle. Hopefully I'll get a peak tomorrow.

I have had a few headaches this month with the soy - I think because I took them in the morning, as opposed to in the evening which I did the first few cycles.

Of to BD now, so I can be back in front of the TV in time for Lost! Got to get our priorities right!


----------



## waitingginger

well i think i am probably out now!! had a bit of blood when i wiped!! wonder if my LP will stay the same at 13 days and AF will come sooner then 26 days!!!:sad2:

Hope all you ladies are ok today!!! x


----------



## moggymay

:hugs:


----------



## moxie08

waitingginger said:


> well i think i am probably out now!! had a bit of blood when i wiped!! wonder if my LP will stay the same at 13 days and AF will come sooner then 26 days!!!:sad2:
> 
> Hope all you ladies are ok today!!! x

Your temp went up today though! There's still hope! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

I hope not waitingginer temps still up is good.

As for me, well now I think I just ovulated 2 days ago. So its looks like I am ovulating way later than I though. Good thing DH and I kept up with dbing. My temps were all wacky this month:
Sat 97.18
Sun 97.20
Mon 96.68
Tues 96.98
Today 97.45 so hoping Monday was really ovulation or maybe I ovulated twice this month who knows.


----------



## Rebuslover

Evening ladies :flower:

i haven't posted much here in while (okay about a week :blush:) but have been following thread! Thought that some of you may want to hear about my first month's experience of soy for info. Soy didn't shift ov earlier in my cycle :nope: but i do believe it has lengthened my lp by 1 or 2 days, in conjunction with vit b complex :thumbup:

I can also say that I have never felt twinges, pinches and general cramps from 8dpo to today like I have this month! Whilst I'm being realistic that due to ineffective bd around the time of ov that I am waiting for the witch rather than a bfp - I am more than happy that I can feel things working down there :happydance:

So now I'm just waiting for the witch and then we will try harder next month- no pressure then :winkwink:

bfp baby dust to everyone x x x


----------



## sma1588

hello ladies, how is every1 today?
is every1 seeing good results still from the soy?
i have been saying for months that i was going to do the soy but something has always came up where i dont or i only do it for 1 or 2 days...this time i dont care im actually going to do it whenever AF comes after the megestrol...200 mg CD 3-7 time to kick those overies into gear ... oh also im going to start temping again...

what days do u start temping though? i think i was doing it wrong and thats y my days were messed up? is it CD1 or is it after ure done bleeding?


----------



## Leilani

I think you start temping as soon as possible, as you need to temp the whole time once you start.

I'm just about to buy some regular OPKs, a BBT and some pre-seed, as I think I missed OV this month using my CBFM. My LH surge usually comes and goes pretty quickly, and I think it came and went without being noticed this cycle - either that or it didn't happen at all. Thoughr I had noticable EWCM for the first time ever this cycle, which is why I think I did OV, but maybe I didn't!! I don't sleep too well, but I'm going to give temping a try.


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello all!

i'm on cd56 now. this cycle is just dragging on and on... but i think there might be light at the end of the tunnel - i've had the teeny tiniest amount of spotting today!

i don't even really know if it's enough to qualify as spotting, i only noticed it when i was checking my cervical position and cm. there hasn't been any when i've wiped. but it's definitely blood, however small the amount... so hopefully af is on its way!!


----------



## Jade_Kitten

wow CD19 and im having very wet CM, i really cant tell if its watery or creamy, feels like it could be both...get i tiny bit of stretchiness and it breaks, not sure if what im seeing on my chart is ovulation or not...i ordered preseed and got it today now i might not need it lol


----------



## Blah11

ButterflyBaby said:


> hello all!
> 
> i'm on cd56 now. this cycle is just dragging on and on... but i think there might be light at the end of the tunnel - i've had the teeny tiniest amount of spotting today!
> 
> i don't even really know if it's enough to qualify as spotting, i only noticed it when i was checking my cervical position and cm. there hasn't been any when i've wiped. but it's definitely blood, however small the amount... so hopefully af is on its way!!

Fingers crossed hun! I had this too but it stopped so i think i just irritated my cervix which caused it to bleed a little :dohh: I'm on day 50 now and I feel like it's never going to end! Quite worrying really. Do you have anything that causes you to have long cycles like PCOS or endometriosis?


----------



## Blah11

Jade_Kitten said:


> wow CD19 and im having very wet CM, i really cant tell if its watery or creamy, feels like it could be both...get i tiny bit of stretchiness and it breaks, not sure if what im seeing on my chart is ovulation or not...i ordered preseed and got it today now i might not need it lol

Could be sticky too. I record mine as sticky when its like watery and creamy but also 'tacky' and stretches a tiny bit but breaks way easier than ewcm.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Hi
I'm thinking about trying Soy this month if I can find it in the shops here. Have there been many successes?


----------



## Megg33k

ttc bubby no2 - Yes... We've had quite a few successes! I do urge you to do some research on Soy (if you haven't already) before deciding if its the right solution for you, though! I obviously don't know your story, and its definitely something I wouldn't suggest using unless you have a good reason, iykwim? Good luck with whatever you decide, hun!


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hi blah11, i don't have any condition that would cause long cycles, at least none that i'm aware of. i have no idea why this cycle is so long, but i think the B50 complex i was taking had something to do with it. my cycles were 28/29 days long until i started taking that and then i had a 30-something day cycle and then this one... cd57 and counting.

i've stopped taking the B50 now. it's the only thing i was doing differently and can't think of any other reason for my cycles to change so dramatically :(


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Grrr... I just typed something and then lost if because I can't post a link with less than 10 posts (fair enough policy though)

So I was saying that DS was conceived with Clomid because I was not ovulating. Since TTC #2 I have been ovulating but it is a bit later than I would like (CD20/CD22). I think the Soy would give my body that little boost it needs to get the egg out sooner and hopefully in better condition to fertilise.

I have had trouble tracking down some Soy I can take that doesn't have lots of other things added. I have found one called "Blackmores PhytoLife" with the following ingredients:

Glycine max (Soya bean) extract equivalent to dry seed
(standardised to contain isoflavone glycosides 50 mg) 33.5 g (33,500 mg)
Calcium hydrogen phosphate
(calcium 104.5 mg) 450 mg

Do you think it will be ok? It is for Menopause so I may look a little weird buying it but if someone asked I will say I'm picking it up for my mum :)


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Oh I also wanted to say congratulations on your pregnancy Megg33k - were you as Soy success?


----------



## Leilani

Hi ttc bubby no2.

Yep it's menopause medication you need if you can't find Soy Isoflavones on their own. Just make sure it doesn't contain Vitex (agnus castus) as this can be a bugger!

I use these, which are the Aussie version. They taste quite strongly of sage, but the taste doesn't linger! I looked at the blackmores ones, but here was something I didn't like about them, can't remember what though!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Thanks Leilani. The Blackmores also contain Calcium but I wouldn't have thought it would be a problem? 

Those ones you took look good. Do you take 2 per day for 5 days? Has it helped your ovulation?


----------



## Leilani

Just remember why I didn't get the Blackmores - they don't sell them in NZ!

I was told I had weak ovulations, which is why I took soy. It seemed to work for the last 4 cycles (ie I could feel my ovaries churning away, though no BFP), but this cycle I'm not sure if I missed it, or it's been delayed. My DH doesn't have a great deal of swimmers, so not sure how much good the soy is doing, but our first month of TTC was an anovulatory cycle, so we need all the help we can get.

I've been taking 3 a day, but if you took 50g of clomid to ovulate, then 2 will be fine.


----------



## Megg33k

ttc bubby no2 - Yes, I'm a Soy success! Thanks! :hugs: Good luck! :dust:


----------



## jojo-m

Hi Ladies been taking a little BNB break, feel like it was taking over you know?? anyway I have no idea what cycle day I am, I'm temping so I have something to show the fs at the end of the month but no opk's i'm not even cervix or cm checking. This maybe my last month of soy depending on what the fs tell us about our test results. This is our 19th cyle so i seem to have lost all PMA, still we go to Miami for our hols in 2 weeks so going to enojoy that, see what fs has to say and just chill for a while, not exactly ntnp but somewhere inbetween. 

I'm hoping there is more soy sucess this month, last month was a great one!!! Hi to the newbies xx


----------



## Megg33k

Jojo - Just wanted to warn you... Be prepared to be told that Soy will render you infertile and all sorts of other terrible things by your FS if you mention it. Its not true... obviously... but they can't "condone" using it the way we do. I don't want you caught off guard like I was when I was honest with my FS and got a lecture about it! *eye roll*


----------



## moggymay

soy works :thumbup:


----------



## jojo-m

thanks for the heads up meggs, to be honest I would probably have hidden my self medicating from them anyway - i'm a student nurse and should know better and all that lol. Don't want them to remember that if I ever apply for a job!!! Soy lengthened my LP so its doing something positive!!! x


----------



## Leilani

Yep, I'm going to be soy free next cycle (if there is one), and won't be mentioning it to the FS when I see him! I figure it gets out of your system pretty quick, as it needs to or OV won't happen (that's how I understand it works, but maybe not!).


----------



## Blah11

Well I'm cd1 after a 50 day cycle! So happy. It was a weird one though, I woke up to full red flow when I went to the toilet :shrug: Very unusual as I usually have atleast 1 day of spotting. I'm also having terrible cramps which again, very unusual for me. It feels like I'm going to have an upset stomach. Does anyone know why my period is so heavy and why my cramps are so bad?


----------



## waitingginger

Morning ladies! 

Well AF got me this morning!! normally have such a regular 26 day cycle today was CD24 but i did ovulate 2 days earlier then normal!! so it all fits in!! but i was hoping to length my LP!!! o well!! temps still up but AF definately here same as Blah heavy and painful!! but its been like this for the past few cycles!!! 

looks like OV could fall between monday 26th and friday 30th and OH works away in the week so its not looking good for next month either!!! going to take soy CD3-7 anyway just so i can get an idea of when my OV will be and hopefully we might be able to hit it right the month after that!! 

Also OH is doing his SA this afternoon and i have had all my tests so if it comes back ok i think i need to just chill out a bit and start to relax!! 

Just want to say thanks to all you ladies for your support during my first soy month!!
x


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I showed my FS my charts at my last appointment and he told me they were a waste of time and cause more stress. I choose to ignore his opinion in that area, at least the acupuncturist I saw was interested in them. Apparently the FS can tell if I am ovulating if I just tell him how long my cycles are? I imagine he would also assume that I would have a 14 day LP? So far it has been 9 days, 11 days and 12 days.. I don't think he could work that out from just my cycle length!

I also won't mention to him that I tried Soy as he will probably not agree with it. Hopefully it works and I don't even have to go see him next month :) I probably sound like I don't like the guy but really I do as he was the one who help us get our little boy :)

Sorry to those who just got AF :( Looks like there are a few of us just starting our cycles now.


----------



## Rebuslover

Afternoon ladies,
weirdly, it seems there are a few of us starting on cd1 today! 
Af decided to show in exactly the same way as you blah- full on heavy. Not sure why you are having more pain than previous, maybe because your endometruim has been waiting to shed for a long time?

Waitingginger- shame that oh isn't about for likely ov, pma that ov is at the begining of the week and so you can give it your best by doing bd the weekend before. You never know some swimmers might just hang on to fertilise that egg!

Bfp baby dust to all- let this month be our month! x x x


----------



## Blah11

Would be lovely if we all had a BFP by the end of may :D

+ sounds very plausible rebuslover.

ttcbubbyno2.. its ashame that your FS wasnt that interested in your charts and IMO kind of silly. I think you can learn a lot about your cycle using them!


----------



## moggymay

Ginger go for it anyway and if Ov happens early in the week after weekend of strumping then you know to buy pink :thumbup: FX'd soy helps :dust:


----------



## waitingginger

yep i am going to!! pink would be lovely with our 8 nephews !! surprisingly up beat about it all!! lol maybe TTC has finally drove me crazy!! hope we some some BFPs very soon!!! x


----------



## puppymom32

Blah11 said:


> Well I'm cd1 after a 50 day cycle! So happy. It was a weird one though, I woke up to full red flow when I went to the toilet :shrug: Very unusual as I usually have atleast 1 day of spotting. I'm also having terrible cramps which again, very unusual for me. It feels like I'm going to have an upset stomach. Does anyone know why my period is so heavy and why my cramps are so bad?

Blah 
So sorry not sure maybe because it was such a long cycle is why it is so different. Are your cycles normally so long?


----------



## puppymom32

ginger,
So sorry she got you. FXX for you second cycle of soy!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! Today is a popular CD1... Even outside of this thread! Holy crap!

Good luck on the coming cycle, girls! And :dust: to those of you waiting to test!


----------



## Blah11

puppymom32 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm cd1 after a 50 day cycle! So happy. It was a weird one though, I woke up to full red flow when I went to the toilet :shrug: Very unusual as I usually have atleast 1 day of spotting. I'm also having terrible cramps which again, very unusual for me. It feels like I'm going to have an upset stomach. Does anyone know why my period is so heavy and why my cramps are so bad?
> 
> Blah
> So sorry not sure maybe because it was such a long cycle is why it is so different. Are your cycles normally so long?Click to expand...

Not as long no, but they're very irregular. I have had 35-45 day cycles and a random 22 day one :dohh: Hoping soy will help this issue!


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello all!

glad AF showed up for you, blah11! i wish she'd show up for me too! cd58 for me today. still getting a small amount of red blood when i check my cervix position and mucus, but it doesn't seem to be getting any heavier. still keeping my fingers crossed that the witch will show up over the weekend!

i feel a bit silly - i've been "hanging out" in this thread for ages and haven't even been able to take soy yet!!


----------



## nevertogether

hey soy ladies! i just ordered soy a week ago and i need your advice. my first time tracking my cycle and temping was last cycle. my cycle length was 30 days, my LP 14 days. what cycle days do you suggest i take it? DH and i only have june to try. i ovulated march 30th last month (CD16) and DH leaves the 29th of june. your help is APPRECCIATED! thank you!


----------



## Rebuslover

nevertogether said:


> my first time tracking my cycle and temping was last cycle. my cycle length was 30 days, my LP 14 days. what cycle days do you suggest i take it?

hiya, I think the general concensus would suggest either days 3-7 or 4-8, you should ovulate within 5-12 days after the last dose. Hope this helps :flower: x x x


----------



## puppymom32

I was gonna suggest the same days too. Good Luck hope it does the trick.


----------



## nevertogether

thank you ladies!


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah.. If you're CD3... I would start it today or tomorrow! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

ButterflyBaby said:


> hello all!
> 
> glad AF showed up for you, blah11! i wish she'd show up for me too! cd58 for me today. still getting a small amount of red blood when i check my cervix position and mucus, but it doesn't seem to be getting any heavier. still keeping my fingers crossed that the witch will show up over the weekend!
> 
> i feel a bit silly - i've been "hanging out" in this thread for ages and haven't even been able to take soy yet!!

Sounds positive if you're still getting blood when you check CP.. hopefully AF will show up in all her glory for you too!



I get to take my first dose of soy tomorrow :D What do you guys do.. take it in the morning or evening? Does it matter?


----------



## Blah11

nevertogether... your cycles sound really good at 30 days, and a 14 day LP. You're only 2 days over the 'normal' :shrug: How come you're giving soy a go?


----------



## nevertogether

hey blah11! i had an anovulatory cycle last month. the only month DH and i have been together to even try :( i wanted to take the soy to make sure that i DO ovulate because june is our last shot this year because of his deployment. do you think its a bad idea? always open to opinions and suggestions. thanks!


----------



## Rebuslover

Blah11 said:


> I get to take my first dose of soy tomorrow :D What do you guys do.. take it in the morning or evening? Does it matter?

:shrug: I'm not sure whether it matters tbh but I take it in the am with my breakfast. Haven't personally had any complaints (only done one cycle tbf) but I have heard c/o headaches, hot flashes and difficulties in sleeping for those who have taken it in pm. Some other ladies may be more insightful. x x x


----------



## Blah11

nevertogether said:


> hey blah11! i had an anovulatory cycle last month. the only month DH and i have been together to even try :( i wanted to take the soy to make sure that i DO ovulate because june is our last shot this year because of his deployment. do you think its a bad idea? always open to opinions and suggestions. thanks!

Oooh I see. I'm new to soy so I cant really advise you. If youve researched it well and think its for you then go for it :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

Rebuslover said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I get to take my first dose of soy tomorrow :D What do you guys do.. take it in the morning or evening? Does it matter?
> 
> :shrug: I'm not sure whether it matters tbh but I take it in the am with my breakfast. Haven't personally had any complaints (only done one cycle tbf) but I have heard c/o headaches, hot flashes and difficulties in sleeping for those who have taken it in pm. Some other ladies may be more insightful. x x xClick to expand...

Thanks for that. Think I'll just take it in the morning too and hope I dont get any side effects.


----------



## Megg33k

nevertogether - I would just suggest you do as much research into it as you can. If you're ovulating... Then, you probably don't need it... Unless you have weak ovulations. However, since you just had a cycle where you didn't ovulate... I guess its tricky! Its impossible to say if its the beginning of a trend or just a one off... which happens to women. I wish I had better advice... but it'll be up to you in the end. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## nevertogether

hey megg3. still doing research on it. last months anovulatory was a one time thing, but i'm so terrified that our only shot in june could be ruined bc of something like that happening again :( i haven't gotten in the mail yet, so haven't begun taking it. my cycle is pretty normal right now, other than last month though, so i'm skeptical now to take it.


----------



## ButterflyBaby

Still no sign of the witch :( cd59 today. Cm is drying up and still getting a tiny amount of spotting but it's not getting any heavier so I have no idea what's going on or when af will show up.

I haven't tested at all this week because I'm so sure I'm not pregnant and don't want to waste a test or disappoint myself with a bfn. However, I will probably test at some point next week, just to be sure.


----------



## Rebuslover

ButterflyBaby said:


> Still no sign of the witch :( cd59 today. Cm is drying up and still getting a tiny amount of spotting but it's not getting any heavier so I have no idea what's going on or when af will show up.
> 
> I haven't tested at all this week because I'm so sure I'm not pregnant and don't want to waste a test or disappoint myself with a bfn. However, I will probably test at some point next week, just to be sure.

:hugs: I was hoping you were going to be one of the simultaneous cd1 lot the other day


----------



## Megg33k

nevertogether - I looked at your chart... Was it the March cycle that you said you didn't ovulate? Because FF tends to think you did, and I would have to agree.


----------



## ButterflyBaby

I was hoping so too, rebuslover! But I guess I just have to be patient. I'm sure this cycle will end eventually. Either I'll be super lucky and get a bfp or af will show up and I can get on with ttc a 2011 baby :)


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I still have to buy my Soy today. Should I take it tonight so it is CD 4-8 or tomorrow and do CD5-9.

I think I might be better at remembering in the morning as that is when I take my multi, I suppose 10 hours won't make a huge difference to O day so maybe morning is best. Clomid I took 5-9 and ovulated on day 19, I guess I am happy with anything sooner than day 20.


----------



## nevertogether

hey megg - it was the end of feb cycle which was the one before i started charting on FF


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Ok I have my Soy - now just need to work out how much to take! It contains 50mg per tablet so should I take 2 so it is 100mg? That should be plenty right? I think I took 50mg of Clomid for DS, or maybe I only took 25mg (I wish I wrote it down somewhere!).


----------



## Leilani

It's quite likely you took 50mg of clomid, so 100 of soy is right.

Did you get the blackmores ones?


----------



## Megg33k

nevertogether - Makes sense! I was hoping you didn't mean the other chart since it does show O! LOL

ttc bubby no2 - If you did Clomid CD5-9, I'd just go with that! :)


----------



## Blah11

Took my first dose this morning :D

Anyone use CBFM? I just wondered when is best to start using it? I want to trick it so to speak and was going to use it on day5 but am I better waiting til day8 when I've finished taking my soy? Will the CBFM work just the same if I use it later in my cycle every cycle?


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Leilani said:


> Did you get the blackmores ones?

Yes I did. The only other ones I think they had were nature's own or nature's way but they had lots of other things added. Blackmores just have soy and calcium.

So 2 tablets (100mg) it is from 5-9. I hope it works!!


Blah11 - I got confused by your signature.. does WTT = waiting to try? At first I thought that meant the end of this year since Summer isn't until December here but I guess that means June to you? Or are you trying now? Are you still BF? I gave up at 15 months to get my cycle back :( It still makes me a little sad I had to do that.


----------



## ButterflyBaby

Cd60 today and still no af! This cycle is now double the length of my normal cycles and 13 days longer than my longest cycles after coming off the pill!

I think I'm definitely on my way towards the end though. The spotting isn't getting any heavier but my cm is drying up and hopefully af will show up soon. I have no idea how long my lp is so far this cycle because I have no idea when I ovulated. I had a lot of ewcm early this week and thought maybe I was ovulating then, but I've been having this spotting since then, so I don't know what's going on.

I hope everyone's having a nice weekend. The sun is shining here and we're about to go out to get ice cream. My poor diet :( lol.


----------



## Blah11

ttc bubby no2 said:


> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> Did you get the blackmores ones?
> 
> Yes I did. The only other ones I think they had were nature's own or nature's way but they had lots of other things added. Blackmores just have soy and calcium.
> 
> So 2 tablets (100mg) it is from 5-9. I hope it works!!
> 
> 
> Blah11 - I got confused by your signature.. does WTT = waiting to try? At first I thought that meant the end of this year since Summer isn't until December here but I guess that means June to you? Or are you trying now? Are you still BF? I gave up at 15 months to get my cycle back :( It still makes me a little sad I had to do that.Click to expand...

We're trying a little early since my cycles are so long! I need to change my sig to TTC! I am still BFing yes. I said to myself that i wouldnt stop to ttc. Amelie is my priority and as much as id LOVE another baby asap, I have one already in my arms and if shes not ready to stop bf then so be it :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

ButterflyBaby said:


> Cd60 today and still no af! This cycle is now double the length of my normal cycles and 13 days longer than my longest cycles after coming off the pill!
> 
> I think I'm definitely on my way towards the end though. The spotting isn't getting any heavier but my cm is drying up and hopefully af will show up soon. I have no idea how long my lp is so far this cycle because I have no idea when I ovulated. I had a lot of ewcm early this week and thought maybe I was ovulating then, but I've been having this spotting since then, so I don't know what's going on.
> 
> I hope everyone's having a nice weekend. The sun is shining here and we're about to go out to get ice cream. My poor diet :( lol.

FX that the new week brings a new cycle X


----------



## nevertogether

blah i have done some research about soy and people with regular cycles. everything that i have found has stated if you DO have a regular cycle that soy can sometimes delay ovulation a few days, if not more (some like a month.) it is recommended in low dosage if you do have a regular cycle. it makes o pains stronger and more noticable, but i'm not sure i want to delay o any or taking any chances of doing that considering DH and i only have certain days in june that we can try and that is all this year. thanks for getting me to do a little MORE research than i already have :) i had anovulatory cycle in feb, but i don't think that one instance is enough to call me irregular. your help is appreciated!


----------



## Blah11

nevertogether said:


> blah i have done some research about soy and people with regular cycles. everything that i have found has stated if you DO have a regular cycle that soy can sometimes delay ovulation a few days, if not more (some like a month.) it is recommended in low dosage if you do have a regular cycle. it makes o pains stronger and more noticable, but i'm not sure i want to delay o any or taking any chances of doing that considering DH and i only have certain days in june that we can try and that is all this year. thanks for getting me to do a little MORE research than i already have :) i had anovulatory cycle in feb, but i don't think that one instance is enough to call me irregular. your help is appreciated!

No prob hun, I hope that you ov in June and get those spermies meeting that eggy :cloud9:


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Blah11 said:


> We're trying a little early since my cycles are so long! I need to change my sig to TTC! I am still BFing yes. I said to myself that i wouldnt stop to ttc. Amelie is my priority and as much as id LOVE another baby asap, I have one already in my arms and if shes not ready to stop bf then so be it :thumbup:

Well done on still BF :) My goal was 12 months and see what happens. DS seemed pretty ready to stop so it wasn't too hard that way.. just sad for me. He is still very much a mummy's boy so I still get plenty of cuddles :)

I'm CD5 today so my first dose of Soy has been taken.

nevertogether - sounds like it might be a good idea not to mess about with soy if you are normally regular. I hope everything works as it should in June and you get that BFP :)


----------



## Leilani

Blah11 said:


> Took my first dose this morning :D
> 
> Anyone use CBFM? I just wondered when is best to start using it? I want to trick it so to speak and was going to use it on day5 but am I better waiting til day8 when I've finished taking my soy? Will the CBFM work just the same if I use it later in my cycle every cycle?

I use a CBFM too, I set it up to match my CDs, but insead of feeding it from CD6, I just ignore it until CD8 when I start feeding it, however my longest cycle in the past 9 months has been 33 days, all the others have been 25-28, so I don't need to trick it. In theory there is no point using it on the days you take soy, as you shouldn't OV til 5-10 days after your last dose, but I found I was oving only a couple of days after the last dose. However this cycle I'm probably oving as I type (I can feel it on my left side and I got my first peak this am), and it's CD16 today (took it CDs 5-9 this cycle, as I thought I was still OVing too early). Maybe this is the first month it's really had any effect on me!


----------



## Blah11

Leilani said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Took my first dose this morning :D
> 
> Anyone use CBFM? I just wondered when is best to start using it? I want to trick it so to speak and was going to use it on day5 but am I better waiting til day8 when I've finished taking my soy? Will the CBFM work just the same if I use it later in my cycle every cycle?
> 
> I use a CBFM too, I set it up to match my CDs, but insead of feeding it from CD6, I just ignore it until CD8 when I start feeding it, however my longest cycle in the past 9 months has been 33 days, all the others have been 25-28, so I don't need to trick it. In theory there is no point using it on the days you take soy, as you shouldn't OV til 5-10 days after your last dose, but I found I was oving only a couple of days after the last dose. However this cycle I'm probably oving as I type (I can feel it on my left side and I got my first peak this am), and it's CD16 today (took it CDs 5-9 this cycle, as I thought I was still OVing too early). Maybe this is the first month it's really had any effect on me!Click to expand...

How many cycles have you been on soy for? I'd love to ov on CD16. Honestly anything under 35days with a strong ov I'd be super happy with!
I'm taking soy 3-7 so I'll start feeding CBFM on day8 I guess :shrug:?


----------



## Leilani

Just finished my 5th cycle with soy - I don't think I was taking enough the first 2 cycles (took 120mg and really didn't feel much), last cycle and this one I've really felt my ovaries (having taken 150mg) - though that might be because these last 2 cycles I've taken soy in the am, the others I've taken it in the pm.

My DH didn't have great results on his first SA, and we're awaitng the second lot, so I'm not sure how well the soy works, but I've never felt ov prior to taking soy!


----------



## Megg33k

Same with me... I never felt ov except with Soy and Clomid. Given the choice, I'd take the Soy any day over the Clomid!


----------



## Blah11

Why's that Megg? Does Clomid have nasty side effects? Thankfully I've not felt sick at all from the soy. Infact, I don't feel any different to normal. Hopefully I will notice a big difference during ov time.

How long are you guys going to use soy continuously? I dont want to take more than 6 months really. Hopefully a lot less ;)


----------



## jojo-m

This is only my 2nd soy cycle blah but it was been different to last month, last month I had crampy type feeling the whole first half of cycle, this month not felt a thing! No ovulated yet so may feel bit then but other than that no side effects at all, think it increased cm too! 
This will be the last month I take it I imagine. After seeing fs on 27th I'll know what future plan is, think I'd only give it 6 months anyway, doubt it will do the job if it hasn't in that time, and I'd prob try for a couple of natural cycles between so after 3 months of soy! 

x
xx


----------



## ttc bubby no2

How do you know if you have a strong Ov? I get pains but not so much the ovaries, it feels more like my uterus is sore. I never noticed it until I did clomid and since then I have tracked Ov 3 times and have also had the pain but not quite as bad.

Blah11 - I am just taking it this month so far. If we are not successful then I will be halfway though the next cycle when we have our specialist appointment so I won't take anything that month in case more tests are done. I don't think I would continue more than 4 months on my own but only because I wasn't going to be left on clomid for more than 5 months before trying IVF. I have bordeline high FSH so apparently I'm not supposed to respond well to clomid but it worked 1st go so who knows? I really want to prove my FS wrong as he said we were extremely lucky with DS and not to expect it to happen that easily again (yes I came out of that appointment full of confidence!)


----------



## renea&paul

Hey ladies I read all of yall post and I have just been lurking. This is my first cycle on soy I started with 80 on day 1 before I realized how much it was, then 160 day 3-5 now I started bleeding and cramping so I'm at a lost of what to do now.


----------



## puppymom32

What cycle day are you on now renea&paul?


----------



## renea&paul

im suspose to be on day 20 but Im bleeding heavy and have bad cramps


----------



## puppymom32

It could be your hormones all screwy and AF is just early. I would give it a day or two and if still bleeding heavy then go see your dr. So sorry.


----------



## renea&paul

so do i start the soy again


----------



## puppymom32

I would but wait until later than CD 1 like 3-7 or 5-9. How long is your cycle usually.


----------



## renea&paul

28days, but it has been varying since my miscarriage in january


----------



## puppymom32

yeah it could just be your hormones still acting all crazy. Sometime it takes a while after a MC for things to get back to normal.


----------



## renea&paul

Thanks so much, I was at a lost and didnt want to wait for this bleeding to stop and miss my opportunity


----------



## Megg33k

Blah11 said:


> Why's that Megg? Does Clomid have nasty side effects? Thankfully I've not felt sick at all from the soy. Infact, I don't feel any different to normal. Hopefully I will notice a big difference during ov time.
> 
> How long are you guys going to use soy continuously? I dont want to take more than 6 months really. Hopefully a lot less ;)

I was fortunate enough to not have awful side effects while taking the doses... but the rest of the cycle sucked for me. The "twinges" in the ovary area were much more painful... the ovulation pain was all but crippling... nausea, hot flashes, headache, and stabbing pain during ovulation. Then, as soon as ovulation was over, I would get every pregnancy symptom in the book... which IS a side effect of Clomid! Its awful! You feel all these things and can't know whether to believe them or not! :( I hated it when I realized that it was doing that to me!


----------



## Tierney

hey girls
anyone know anything about day 21 bloods? I called the doctors for my results today and they have come back at 91.1 is this really high? I've got an appointment with the doctor on Thursday to go through it but just wondered if anyone knew? Is it high because of the soy? x


----------



## Blah11

Megg33k said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Why's that Megg? Does Clomid have nasty side effects? Thankfully I've not felt sick at all from the soy. Infact, I don't feel any different to normal. Hopefully I will notice a big difference during ov time.
> 
> How long are you guys going to use soy continuously? I dont want to take more than 6 months really. Hopefully a lot less ;)
> 
> I was fortunate enough to not have awful side effects while taking the doses... but the rest of the cycle sucked for me. The "twinges" in the ovary area were much more painful... the ovulation pain was all but crippling... nausea, hot flashes, headache, and stabbing pain during ovulation. Then, as soon as ovulation was over, I would get every pregnancy symptom in the book... which IS a side effect of Clomid! Its awful! You feel all these things and can't know whether to believe them or not! :( I hated it when I realized that it was doing that to me!Click to expand...

oh those pregnancy like symptoms sounds sooo cruel :( How mean when people using clomid are already struggling to conceive and have obviously been trying for awhile :( Must of been heartbreaking when AF showed her ugly face.


----------



## Megg33k

Blah - Exactly that! I had read it could do that... but I had also read that there were awful side effects on the days you take it. Well, I didn't have any when I was taking it... So, I convinced myself I wouldn't get the latter half either! Its not true. It was gut wrenching... I can't imagine ever going back to Clomid after finding Soy... no matter what FS's opinions of Soy are! Pfft! They can say whatever they want... It works the same or better without the heartbreak!

Tierney - That's REALLY, REALLY high! When are you testing? I'd be pretty surprised if you don't get a BFP! Just saying!


----------



## Tierney

Hey Megg I'm testing Thursday 22nd when I'm 14DPO, but I did a random OPK last night and it was positive, I know this doesnt mean much but I'm hoping its a good sign and also my temp has risen today, whoop!


----------



## jojo-m

wow sounds like another bfp brewing, good luck testing, i'll be popping on to check x


----------



## moggymay

ooh bring on thursday :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

I'll be absolutely shocked if you don't get a BFP Thursday... I have a feeling you could get one right now! :dust:


----------



## ttc bubby no2

You are a lot stronger than me in holding out on the HPT Tierney.. I so would have tested already!! Good luck for thursday, I also think it will be a BFP.


----------



## waitingginger

wow looks like there is going to be a BFP very soon!!! 

I just had a question whether any of you ladies know about low estrogen? I have been doing a lot of research since it was mentioned to me before!! and now my mind is totally blown and have lots of Qs-is this picked up on CD3 blood test? i cant see how a CD21 could pick it up as estrogen is dominat in the first half of your cycle! i have had 3 CD21 bloods and they have all come back ok but i have never had a CD3 one! and i am now thinking my endometrial lining isnt getting thick enough caused by low estrogen and this is why my AF is so light and short! would FSH show if my estrogen was low?

I can see the lines changing on my CBFM though and this detects estrogen doesnt it? if its my estrogen the b6 wont be doing anything will it? but read the soy and the low dose asprin can?! and this is probably why i havent had much spotting this month!

if its my estrogen to have to ask for a CD3 test and then a scan to check the thickness of my lining? 

Sorry there might be somewhere better i can post this but quite new to BnB and not sure :wacko:

my brain is all in a spin lol!!


----------



## MrsWooolf

Hi ladies!! bene away visiting family and now can say i have done opks... in resturants and public toilets!! haha

Very excited about thursday testing!!!! fingers crossed!

afm - im a happy girl im right on track where i was last cycle... woke up soaking this morning very wet and creamy hoping just like last cycle it leads to ewcm!! opks are getting darker everyday!! hopefully o in the next few days... should i continue bd'in every 2nd dayl.. or do you think bump it up to same time once a day?? giving a nice 24 hour gap??

hope everyone is well!
xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Tierney said:


> Hey Megg I'm testing Thursday 22nd when I'm 14DPO, but I did a random OPK last night and it was positive, I know this doesnt mean much but I'm hoping its a good sign and also my temp has risen today, whoop!

Good Luck hunni temps look great. FXXX for you.


----------



## Blah11

woohoo everyone sounds really positive! I love PMA it gets you so far. I think we'll have a BFP on Thurs too! exciting.


----------



## Megg33k

waitingginger - You could ask for a full hormone panel on CD3! That would definitely include estrogen. Also, the ultrasound to check lining thickness would be great if you can get it done! That might give you some of the answers you're looking for! :hugs:

MrsW - I'd say every day with a nice 24 hour gap would be good right about now! :)


----------



## Tierney

Arh thanks for the PMA girls, I going shopping in a bit I'm going to buy a digital HPT, I might bribe hubby to let me use it tonight!


----------



## puppymom32

Wait until the morning then your chances will be much better!!!


----------



## momtoaz

Hello ladies, I've read up to page 70 of this thread!!! Took me hrs, but I've come to the conclusion that if this cycle is a bust I will definitely be taking soy next cycle. I'm thinking cd3-7 100-120mg. 

Some info on me:
I'm very irregular, with LONG cycles, up to 48 days, and O late. I know I do O in fact, because I chart. I would LOVE to O earlier, I'm currently CD22, with no O yet. It's damn frustrating!!!

So based on my info, what do you all recommend??? will taking soy make me O earlier, and does taking it cd 3-7 sound right??

One other question, would it be ok to take soy with Maca powder?

THANKS!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Hello momtoaz,
Welcome so sorry for your long cycles. I like day 3-7 some take day 5-9 but 3-7 I think works better for me. I am not sure about the maca powder sorry :( FXXX that you dont need to start the soy.


----------



## ButterflyBaby

good luck, tierney! i hope you get your BFP!

how is everyone today? i'm on cd62 today! still no sign of AF :( it's really starting to get me down :( still getting the small amount of spotting and brown-ish looking cm. but it hasn't increased at all. normally, i get a bit of spotting for a day or two and then AF starts, but not this time :(

i'm starting to think this cycle will never end :( sorry to put a downer on everyone's PMA :(


----------



## Rebuslover

Tierney said:


> Hey Megg I'm testing Thursday 22nd when I'm 14DPO, but I did a random OPK last night and it was positive, I know this doesnt mean much but I'm hoping its a good sign and also my temp has risen today, whoop!

:happydance:come on the bfp!:happydance:

x x x


----------



## Rebuslover

ButterflyBaby said:


> i'm on cd62 today! still no sign of AF :( it's really starting to get me down :( normally, i get a bit of spotting for a day or two and then AF starts, but not this time :(

:hugs: aw butterflybaby! :hugs:
maybe someones already said but have you spoken to your GP? Provera may be still an option if hpt is neg? 
x x x


----------



## Tierney

Well girls I couldnt wait once I'd bought the digital test, just used it and got my :bfp: :happydance:

Can not believe it we are so happy, just proves that soy works this was my first cycle using it!


----------



## puppymom32

Yay awesome news and not with FMU that is great!!! I knew your temps looked amazing. H&H 9 mo to you.


----------



## Rebuslover

Tierney said:


> Well girls I couldnt wait once I'd bought the digital test, just used it and got my :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Can not believe it we are so happy, just proves that soy works this was my first cycle using it!

:happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS!!:happydance::happydance:

an April soy bean bfp- yay! :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

Yay! Congrasts from another first time :bfp: Brilliant news, enjoy your pregnancy :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Tierney

thanks girls its not quite sunk in yet, Ive had no symptons at all yet x


----------



## ButterflyBaby

congratulations, tierney! i'm so pleased for you. i know i've said it before, but hearing so many soy success stories really makes me feel positive for my next cycle... if only i could get this one over and done with.

i think if AF doesn't come within the next 2 weeks, i will go and see my doctor. i'm just hoping that, if it is the B50 complex's fault, af will show up soon.

i had a lot of ewcm early last week, so i guess there's a chance i ovulated *really* late this cycle and af will show up in a week or so. i'm trying to stay positive... it's just very frustrating :( 

i haven't tested in a while (because it's so depressing)... i think i'll test again next tuesday... that will be about 2 weeks since my last lot of ewcm. it'll probably be another BFN, but at least i'll know for sure and then i'll think about seeing my doctor.


----------



## Tierney

thanks butterfly, hang on in there dont give up hope, i know how frustrating it is to not know whats happening with your body with no af and bfn. I would go to your doctors though even if its just to get some advice, I went to mine when I didnt get my af and he picked up my thyroid issue and I put off going for 10 months which if I knew that now I would have gone sooner :hugs:


----------



## waitingginger

Yeah a soy BFP!!! congratulations Tierney!! hope you have a wonderfully happy and healthy further 8 months! are you expecting a little xmas bean? x


----------



## Tierney

thanks waiting, i've worked it out and I think I will be due new years eve x


----------



## yodamiles

Hi Ladies! I've been reading through this thread and I'd love to join you! I've been off BC since last November and TTC our first. My cycles are very irregular and long. I just purchased a CBFM and plan on trying Soy for the first time on CD 3-7. Tomorrow should be CD 1 for me. Here are the details on my cycles since coming off BC...

37 days with O on CD 28
59 days with O on CD 44
47 days with O on CD 32

I'm not sure how much Soy to take so any insight would be really appreciated!

Tierney - Congratulations! You must be so thrilled! You give me such hope!


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies i plan to start soy tomz and was just wondering what doseage you recommend for a first timer ... i've been on clomid the past 3 cycles but it didn't work at all so want to give this a try while waiting for FS appoinement xx


----------



## Megg33k

I always recommend to start with 100-120mg (depending on which you're able to do with tablet size) to begin with!

Tierney - I KNEW IT! 90 was WAY TOO HIGH for it to be BFN! :hugs: I'm SO excited for you!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## momtoaz

puppymom32 said:


> Hello momtoaz,
> Welcome so sorry for your long cycles. I like day 3-7 some take day 5-9 but 3-7 I think works better for me. I am not sure about the maca powder sorry :( FXXX that you dont need to start the soy.

Thanks Puppymom, I think I will do CD3-7, if this cycle is a bust that is, actually if I ever O this cycle!


----------



## Leilani

Congrats Tierney, that's super awesome news. And the fact you didn't use FMU and used a digital HPT makes me think this is a sticky one. Yay for you and the Soy!


----------



## Leilani

Just posted this in another thread, but thought I'd stick it in here too, so you ladies can see how Soy has impacted on my cycles:

So starting on CD6 this is what I got each cycle on my CBFM:

1st cycle: 14 highs - most likely didn't OV so did a hard reset it to start again the next.
2nd cycle: 1 low, 4 highs, Peak CD11&12 - No Soy had CD3 and 21 bloods done, results showed my body needed to work hard to OV
3rd cycle: 3 lows, 2 highs, Peak CD11&12 - took 100mg soy CD3-7 pm - no apparant effect on OV, couldn't feel my ovaries.
4th cycle: 6 lows, Peak CD12&13!! - took 120mg soy CD4-8 pm -ccould feel ovaries churning a bit
5th cycle: 6 lows, Peak CD 12&13!! - took 150mg soy CD4-8 pm - upped does due to different tablets (50mg ones)
6th cycle: 3 lows, 1 high, Peak CD10&11 - took 150mg soy CD3-7 am - which was about 36 hours earlier than previously taken, which probably bough my OV forward by same amountish
7th cycles:4 lows, 6 highs, Peak CD16 - took 150mg soy CD5-9 am - taking soy later had a greater effect on my OV than I though it would

I'm giving soy one last chance (if need be) as I have my fs appointment in May, I was going to give it a miss, but now I think I'll go with it. DH has dubious :spermy:, so who knows!


----------



## Blah11

Tierney said:


> Well girls I couldnt wait once I'd bought the digital test, just used it and got my :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Can not believe it we are so happy, just proves that soy works this was my first cycle using it!

Huge congrats! :hugs: Hope we're all lucky this cycle :cloud9:


----------



## Megg33k

Wow... That's interesting to read! I like the 7th cycle stats much better! Its just a matter of finding the right dose and days for YOU! That's what's so hard about giving advice... We can only suggest a jumping off point!


----------



## waitingginger

Leilani said:


> Just posted this in another thread, but thought I'd stick it in here too, so you ladies can see how Soy has impacted on my cycles:
> 
> So starting on CD6 this is what I got each cycle on my CBFM:
> 
> 1st cycle: 14 highs - most likely didn't OV so did a hard reset it to start again the next.
> 2nd cycle: 1 low, 4 highs, Peak CD11&12 - No Soy had CD3 and 21 bloods done, results showed my body needed to work hard to OV
> 3rd cycle: 3 lows, 2 highs, Peak CD11&12 - took 100mg soy CD3-7 pm - no apparant effect on OV, couldn't feel my ovaries.
> 4th cycle: 6 lows, Peak CD12&13!! - took 120mg soy CD4-8 pm -ccould feel ovaries churning a bit
> 5th cycle: 6 lows, Peak CD 12&13!! - took 150mg soy CD4-8 pm - upped does due to different tablets (50mg ones)
> 6th cycle: 3 lows, 1 high, Peak CD10&11 - took 150mg soy CD3-7 am - which was about 36 hours earlier than previously taken, which probably bough my OV forward by same amountish
> 7th cycles:4 lows, 6 highs, Peak CD16 - took 150mg soy CD5-9 am - taking soy later had a greater effect on my OV than I though it would
> 
> I'm giving soy one last chance (if need be) as I have my fs appointment in May, I was going to give it a miss, but now I think I'll go with it. DH has dubious :spermy:, so who knows!

How long are your cycles normally Leilani? your first 6 cycles sound just like my last4! and last month i got a peak CD11&12 with the soy and it bough AF forward to CD23 whoch wasnt great so LP still the same at 12 days! x


----------



## jojo-m

Congratulations tierney have a great pg Hun xx


----------



## Leilani

waitingginger said:


> How long are your cycles normally Leilani? your first 6 cycles sound just like my last4! and last month i got a peak CD11&12 with the soy and it bough AF forward to CD23 whoch wasnt great so LP still the same at 12 days! x

Cycles 2 & 3 were 26 days, so 14 day LP
Cycles 4 & 5 were 28 days, so 15 day LP
Cycle 6 was 25 day, so back to 14 day LP - but I think taking the soy 12 hours earlier may have had an effect on this. When I took Spy in the evening AF showed in the evening, so didn't count CD1 til the next day, but taking soy in the am, AF showed in the am. Prior to soy, AF showed at 2.30pm

So in conclusion I reckon I need a minimum of 120mg of soy, as this increased both my follicular phase and LP by a day each. So I'm expecting this cycle to be 31/32 days. Guess I should change my ticker!


----------



## Blah11

Soy is so clever! It knows to either lengthen or shorten your cycles ;o


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Congratulations Tierney!! Makes me feel more excited about trying Soy :D


----------



## MrsWooolf

Another bfp!! Really great news!!! Congrats Tierney!!

So i had no ewcm yesterday until about 5/6 i was soaking with it, SORRY TMI! then again nothing this morning/ afternoon... hopeing it comes back in evening again lol So during the fertile period does ewcm come and go...?? is this normal?? its fine for me as we are dtd everyday about 6... cant wait to O its dragging!!

xxx


----------



## MrsWooolf

oh never mind ladies!! went to loo and im heaving with ewcm lol just got myself my +opk im sooo excited... here comes the bd fest!! lol 

xxx


----------



## jojo-m

Good luck mrswoolf! I'm due ovulation at some point this week, not testing tho just winging it! X


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo for EWCM & +OPK!!! :yipee:


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello ladies :)

cd63 and still no change! i wonder if there's a world record for the longest cycle? lol.


----------



## Blah11

Lock your OH in the bedroom MrsWooolf! :rofl: Good luck!

Butterfly - have you taken another preg test recently? 63 days is a really long cycle, especially since I'm sure you said they weren't usually that long?

I#ve just taken my last dose of soy for this cycle. Had no side effects at all but hopefully when OV time comes I'll feel my ovaries working!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Good luck MrsWooolf!!




ButterflyBaby said:


> cd63 and still no change! i wonder if there's a world record for the longest cycle? lol.

If there is I don't think you want to try for it. The cycle before I conceived DS was 215 days so you have to beat that one first! Not something I encourage doing!!

I hope AF comes soon, it sucks just waiting and not being able to 'try' properly.



Blah11 said:


> I've just taken my last dose of soy for this cycle. Had no side effects at all but hopefully when OV time comes I'll feel my ovaries working!

I take my last one tomorrow... hopefully very soon it will be quiet in here as we will all be 'busy' offline :D


----------



## waitingginger

oh this will be interesting i am taking my last dose today!! i Ov'd 6 days after taking my last dose last month!! so interesting to see when we all ovulate!! x


----------



## MrsWooolf

thanks ladies!!!

blah - haha i think locking him up would be fab!! then he couldnt moan and ill just do it haha 

good luck all you ladies just on your last dose!! 

afm - oh my goodness last night the cramps and twinges were mental!!! not a big temp rise today im hoping it shoots up 2moro to get some dpo on my chart haha

xx


----------



## ttc bubby no2

waitingginger said:


> oh this will be interesting i am taking my last dose today!! i Ov'd 6 days after taking my last dose last month!! so interesting to see when we all ovulate!! x

I hope I don't Ov any earlier than that as DH has his SA booked for Wednesday and it I Ov 6 days after my last dose it would be Thursday. I guess we would have time to get some BDing in after the test :) When I did clomid I Ov'd 9 days after so I should be ok.


----------



## Blah11

I'm looking for an ov in the next 7-14 days ideally. Thatd make my cycle under 35days.


----------



## puppymom32

I ovulated much much later this cycle than normal for me was cd 20 usually CD 13 or 14 I sooooo hate the wait.


----------



## ButterflyBaby

cd64! 

i haven't tested for a couple of weeks, blah11... i'm pretty certain i'm not pregnant and it's so depressing to get BFNs :( saying that though, i think i might test tomorrow morning if af still isn't here. and no - my cycles aren't normally this long. my longest before this one was 47 days long, and that was right after coming off the pill.

i think af must be on her way. the spotting i've been having seems to be getting a bit heavier, but there's still nothing when i wipe and i wouldn't know i was spotting at all if i wasn't checking my cm internally!! it's a bit of a mixture of brown and red blood now, but also quite watery... i think af must be on her way.

fingers crossed!!


----------



## puppymom32

Butterfly hope its a hidden BFP but if not then I hope your AF comes so that you can move on. Being in limbo sucks.


----------



## ButterflyBaby

cd1!! woohoo!!! 

well... i think so anyway. it's not in full swing yet, so to speak, but it's definitely light flow rather than spotting (enough to wear my mooncup), so i'm counting today as cd1... 

hopefully this is the end of the weirdness i've had to put up with over the last 64 days! i'm keeping my fingers crossed for a more sensible cycle this time!

i'll be taking 100mg of Soy cd3-7, i think, and hoping for a BFP and a late Jan/early Feb 2011 baby!!


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Yay for :witch:... Jeez, that sounds odd! LOL


----------



## ButterflyBaby

I know, Megg! it's absolutely mad! i've spent all day in a good mood - mostly because i didn't have to waste another pregnancy test this morning!

i've never been so pleased to have to dig out my mooncup (i'd forgotten where i'd put it, it had been so long since my last period!!)

it's strange though. considering how long my cycle was and how down i was feeling yesterday, i'm feeling really positive today. i'm so pleased i'm on cd1 today and not cd65!! 

hopefully this will be my last cd1 until 2011!


----------



## Megg33k

Hopefully it will, honey! I like your positivity! I think CD1 sometimes does come with a "fresh cycle, fresh start" feeling and like nothing can stand in your way! Just hold on to that feeling around 8dpo! That's the hard part!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tierney

happy fo you butterfly now you can get on with your soy cycle, good luck hun x


----------



## jojo-m

So pleased witch arrived for you Hun! Good luck with the soy! 

Megg, tierney how are you and your soybeans? 

It's been pretty quiet on here. I think I may have ov yesterday tho only temping not checking things and had a temp rise so here's hoping I'm 1 dpo! That would be a day earlier, every little helps!! X


----------



## Megg33k

Rise looks good, jojo! All is well here! :)


----------



## MrsWooolf

WOOP look who is 3dpo..... Me :happydance:

O'd 2 day earlier, i agree jojo every lil helps lol

sooo back to waiting :coffee:

hope every1 is well 

xxx


----------



## Tierney

hey jojo everything good, still feels surreal to be honest at the moment, not had many symptons just yet x


----------



## Blah11

ButterflyBaby said:


> cd1!! woohoo!!!
> 
> well... i think so anyway. it's not in full swing yet, so to speak, but it's definitely light flow rather than spotting (enough to wear my mooncup), so i'm counting today as cd1...
> 
> hopefully this is the end of the weirdness i've had to put up with over the last 64 days! i'm keeping my fingers crossed for a more sensible cycle this time!
> 
> i'll be taking 100mg of Soy cd3-7, i think, and hoping for a BFP and a late Jan/early Feb 2011 baby!!

yay! I hope you NEVER see a cycle that long again!


----------



## Blah11

I think I messed up with no starting my CBFM til CD7 :dohh: I wanted to finish my soy before i started feeding it but i didnt read the instructions and didnt realise they didnt start asking u for test sticks til CD6 :dohh: CD6 for me is actually CD13. Oops. Oh well, I don't expect to ov before day15 anyway so hope i still get a reading :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

You can set it ahead up to CD5. So, if tomorrow is CD8 for you, you could make it CD5 and only be off by 3 days! That's what I would suggest!


----------



## Blah11

oo didnt know u could do that?!

I'm CD9 today so I'll set it to CD5 today so I'll out by 4 days.


----------



## Megg33k

4 days is much better than 7! :) Yep, just make sure its within your "testing window" time... and hold the 'm' down until it changes to CD5!


----------



## Blah11

o crap, forgot about the time testing thing LOL.

I'll need to set it to CD5 tomorrow morning then :shrug: I'll be 5 days out but o well.


----------



## ButterflyBaby

thanks guys :) the witch is definitely here in full force now, along with all her cramps and emotional weirdness - i've been really emotional all day, for absolutely no reason! lol.

and i hope i never see another 64 day long cycle again either, blah11!! i'd be happy with anything shorter than that, but getting back to a 28-30 day cycle would be very nice! i'm hoping soy will help me ovulate a bit sooner so that i can had a more "normal" length cycle this time round to make up for the double-length cycle i've just had!!

loving the sunshine today, ladies!!


----------



## Megg33k

Blah11 said:


> o crap, forgot about the time testing thing LOL.
> 
> I'll need to set it to CD5 tomorrow morning then :shrug: I'll be 5 days out but o well.

Not sure what thread I was reading when I posted to you... but it gives you 3 hours on either side of the time you set it. So you could just store FMU until 12:30pm... Just make sure to cap it so there's not much evaporation loss!


----------



## Blah11

Megg33k said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> o crap, forgot about the time testing thing LOL.
> 
> I'll need to set it to CD5 tomorrow morning then :shrug: I'll be 5 days out but o well.
> 
> Not sure what thread I was reading when I posted to you... but it gives you 3 hours on either side of the time you set it. So you could just store FMU until 12:30pm... Just make sure to cap it so there's not much evaporation loss!Click to expand...

I'll just 'borrow' some universal containers from work. Theyre designed to hold urine so wont be a problem there.
You replied to the CBFM one. I was gonna post in here but thought it might be irritating for the others since this is the soy thread :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Meh... I don't think anyone minds! LOL It wouldn't be the first time a thread has gone off track! I had the PAL bump pic thread derailed to video games for a while! LOL


----------



## xkissyx

well i just took my last dose how long does it usually take to ovulate after last dose is it similar to clomid? i havn't had any side effects but really hoping soy works for me as clomid didn't ..... i've had a bit of pressure in my sides so hopefully thats the soy kickin my ovaries into working ...

has anyone else not ovulated before and then got ovulating with soy? xx


----------



## Megg33k

I didn't ovulate very well with Clomid. My temp shifts were lame and we believe my progesterone was low because (other than the crap temp shift) I would start spotting at about 7dpo and then AF @ 12dpo. With the Soy... first time I conceived and used progesterone cream but had a MMC. The 2nd time (right after the MC), I'm not entirely certain that I O'd at all... definitely didn't O well! 3rd time was this last cycle! No spotting, temps were WAY better, and BFP! :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi everyone I took soy days 5-9 this cycle. I ovulate but it takes forever! Well yesterday I had some mega ovulation pains and ewcm, but this happened to me on and off for weeks last cycle. I am wondering how long it took soy to work for other people. I took 120 mg. It would be weird if I have ov'd already but the last two cycles were super long and had a loss at the end of each.


----------



## Jade_Kitten

hi everyone sorry i havnt been around. i'm on cycle day 29 and my chart is a mess...i either didnt ovulate or its just the simple fact i never sleep at the same time or wake up at the same time...so i temp whatever time i get up. have a feeling witch is going to show up so at least i can start all over. going to take an extra pill this time around, so 160 mgs on CD 3-7. this cycle i had tons of ovarian activity but after about a week it stopped and then soon after i started getting lots of CM, but not EWCM...but its definately better than what i normally get.. a few days ago i ate chicken nuggets and they tasted like raid wasp spray, when im preg i get tons of nasty food tastes lol, i took a HPT and it was negative :( so now im wondering why my chicken nuggets tasted like wasp killer and my OH said they tasted normal. congrats on the new soy BFP :)


----------



## Megg33k

Shannon - CD11 is almost impossible for having taken them CD5-9. You might just be feeling your ovaries swelling with follicle growth. That's not uncommon. What's the pain like?

Jade - Hmm.. I hope you get a shy BFP instead... :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Sharp pain Megg, and it sometimes goes to the back. Sometimes hurts! I think CD 11 is way impossible. Since the earliest I have had it is CD 48! lol, Oh dear, I dont want that again.


----------



## Lindyloo

I had been taking Soya for 3 months with the Twins and will be using them as soon as I have my first AF. I have PCOS and it really gets things going for me. I cant remember what dose I took (didnt think I'd need to ever take it again so didnt make a note) what dosage do you all take..seen a couple of 120mg, is that maximum?

Thank you x


----------



## shaerichelle

I took 120 mg.

:hugs: So sorry for your loss.


----------



## schnoodle

hi girls im going to use spoy this month i trhink can you plaese tell me what the difference is if you take it days 2-7 or 3-8 etc. i dont particularly need it to halp me ov though it cant do any harm! also, how much do you take

thanks 
xx


----------



## ButterflyBaby

I think most people wouldn't recommend taking it if you're ovulating ok to begin with as it would be unnecessary. I would recommend doing a lot of research before taking anything, just to be sure you really need it.

The general consensus regarding timing seems to be that the earlier you start taking it, more eggs develop, but the later you take it, the better quality the eggs are, I think. Most people start taking it cd3-7 as it's a happy medium. And most people recommend taking 100-120mg, depending on the dosage of the supplements you buy.

I'm no expert though. This is my first month with soy. Someone more knowledgable will correct me if I'm wrong :)


----------



## schnoodle

hmmm ok thanks hun, thing i i dont think i ovd this month, but i may have just missed my surge?? Iv just been looking on the net and some say its fab and it works, some say it completely messed them up and can act like bcp??

im confused now, dont know what to do for the best xx


----------



## jojo-m

This is my 2nd cycle of soy schnoodle. I do already ovulate but ovulate late with a short luteal phase, this is my reasoning for taking soy! So far it has lengthened the luteal phase by 1 day which, hey every little helps! I have also been ttc for 19 months now (i have a son who is 4 who we concieved quite by surprise).

Is this the first annovulatory cycle you have had? Do you temp? I'd suggest temping to see exactly what your dealing with, how long have you been ttc? xx


----------



## schnoodle

since jan hun as i say i may have oved i may just have missed it i messed op muy opks this month! 

i dont have a short leutal phase either i usually ov cd13 or 14, do you think soy would benefit me??


----------



## Blah11

i think soy can actually lengthen a healthy cycle so really, if you ov and you're regular with 'normal' cycles i don't think soy is for you.


----------



## shaerichelle

that's tough. I think you should try temping to see if you ov before soy. I took it this first month because I ov cd 48 to cd 70! And ove read the longer you take to ov the lower quality egg there is.


----------



## schnoodle

okhun, thanks anyway xx


----------



## jojo-m

yes it might do more harm than good when there is no obvious problem, I personally would temp for a few months and get some data. I'm sure you could get that bfp naturally! it sometimes just takes time hun! (and yes that statment makes me sick but nevertheless its true lol) good luck xx


----------



## schnoodle

thanks hun xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, schnoodle... I agree with the girls... I'd skip this one since you don't seem to particularly need it! Not that I wouldn't love to see someone else on Team Soy, but I don't want it do more harm than good!

Lindy - 120mg is a good starting dose, but not the maximum. I totally missed everything that you've recently been through! I'm SO sorry! :hugs:


----------



## rockabyebaby

Hello Ladies,
I guess this is the right place to post and get answers from ladies who have had success from Soy. My periods are pretty regular and I am wondering if taking soy will mess it up? I heard of women with irregular periods taking them. I don't temp because I am not a good sleeper and I am already obsessed as it is, I think that might make it worse. I am pretty sure I ovulate, I use opks and check my EWCM, also my boobs start hurting once I do, at least all this has led me to believe that I O...So my question is, should I take Soy Isoflavins if I am pretty normal? or could it mess me up? Also are there any side effects? and if I were to take it what dosage should I look at? 80 or 100? We have been TTC since '08, one MC a year ago and nothing since, so I would like to try something new out. Thank you!


----------



## marie87

Can I join?:flower:

This is my first month of soy after a 77 days cycle, started CD3.. planning 3-7 100mg :happydance:


----------



## MrsWooolf

hi ladies!!

thats me 5dpo... temps are not that high yet and im getting really strong cramps today and i have a weird wet feeling going on... 

hope every1 is well

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

rockabyebaby - I would go with "If its not broken, don't fix it!"... I'd personally skip it if I were you! Like I said to the last person... I'd love to see you on Team Soy... but I don't think it would do you any good... maybe some harm rather! :hugs: Good luck with you BFP! You should join us in the TTC After A Loss - Race for the BFP! thread! Lots of good women with good info! All TTC after previous losses! I'd love to see you there... though I wish you didn't fit the "after a loss" criteria!

marie - Welcome! :hugs: 77 day cycle DOES sound like Soy is for you! Good luck!


----------



## impatient

hi ladies:) I don't know if any of you remember me, but I posted in here a while ago hoping to try soy the next cycle and AF arrived today!!! I'm so excited to be onto a new cycle after the longest one I've ever had!! I'm still not sure what days or how much to take?? 3-7 100mg sounds pretty common. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Tierney

Hey impatient, I think the best days to take it is 3-7, but I took mine 2-6 and I got my BFP this first cycle of soy! I took 120mg Good Luck hun x


----------



## shaerichelle

Impatient! You are here too! I did soy days 5-9 this cycle! I hope I ov sooner than day 48.


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hi marie87! welcome to the "gang"!

i'm on cd4 after a 64 day cycle, so i feel your pain when it comes to long cycles! i'm hoping soy will help me ovulate sooner and give me a shorter cycle this time round (and, preferably, my bfp!!)

i took my second dose of soy this evening. no side effects so far. i felt a bit nauseous last night, but i'm not sure if that was the soy or not.


----------



## Blah11

Hey guys, CD11 here and I'm feeling positive for ov this cycle! I have watery CM and my cervix is medium for everything. I had awful bloating but don't know if this is related to ovulation? My CBFM still says low, hopefully it'll go high tomorrow.


----------



## marie87

ButterflyBaby said:


> hi marie87! welcome to the "gang"!
> 
> i'm on cd4 after a 64 day cycle, so i feel your pain when it comes to long cycles! i'm hoping soy will help me ovulate sooner and give me a shorter cycle this time round (and, preferably, my bfp!!)
> 
> i took my second dose of soy this evening. no side effects so far. i felt a bit nauseous last night, but i'm not sure if that was the soy or not.

Thanks..

I am expecting the same thing, I dont want to struggle with long cycles anymore, i just want my BFP:cloud9:

Finger crossed:winkwink:


----------



## waitingginger

evening, CD11 for me too had some EWCM today but not been temping this cycle my OH is away with work all this week so pretty chilled out about TTC this month knowing we dont stand much chance!! i am even in 2 minds about whwther to use my CBFM havent even started yet lol! but would be interesting to know when i OV this month with soy!! last month was CD11 and i really felt it and i havent so much this month!!

Hope all you ladies are well and we get some more BFPs in may!!!
x


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Hi Impatient and Marie87! Sounds like Soy is just what you both need. Good luck :) I hope it helps you get BFPs. I took Soy CD5-9 because that is when I took the clomid when I conceived DS so I'm hoping it works just as well!

Blah11 - I sometimes feel more bloated around Ov time so that could be it.


I think I'm starting to get some EWCM but no Ov pain or OPK+ yet so I think I'm still a while away from Ov. I only started temping this morning as I am trying not to stress myself out too much this month.


----------



## MrsWooolf

hi ladies welcome newbies!!

thats me 6dpo nothing to report apart from funny cramps and really sore/sensitive bottom front teeth... dunno if thats anything to do with 2ww lol

hope your all well!

xxxx


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies i'm waiting on a possible ovulation i took my last soy on saturday so possibly ov between thursday and next tuesday ... i really hope soy helps xx


----------



## marie87

Hi:hi:

I have a question about the dosage. I am using GNC Non-GMO Soy Isoflavone concentrate 50mg/capsule. However, in the supplement section on the back, it says it is 40% isoflavones = 20mg/capsule. My question is if I were planning on taking 100mg to help induce ovulation CD 3-7 then do I need to take 2 (50mg capsules) or do I need to take 5 total to get the 100mg isoflavone????:shrug:

I am just taking two capsules right now, tomorrow is the last one (CD7). If I am wrong, then I should start with the right dosage next cycle.


----------



## impatient

Tierney said:


> Hey impatient, I think the best days to take it is 3-7, but I took mine 2-6 and I got my BFP this first cycle of soy! I took 120mg Good Luck hun x

Thanks and congrats to you!! Thats wonderful:)


----------



## impatient

shaerichelle said:


> Impatient! You are here too! I did soy days 5-9 this cycle! I hope I ov sooner than day 48.

LMAO!! yes...I'm everywhere!!! hehehe I'm willing to try anything at this point, :dohh:especially after the horrific cycle I just had:cry:...holy *beepidy, beep, beep*!!! I'm always stalking you with my FX for you, goodluck:)


----------



## Leilani

marie87 said:


> Hi:hi:
> 
> I have a question about the dosage. I am using GNC Non-GMO Soy Isoflavone concentrate 50mg/capsule. However, in the supplement section on the back, it says it is 40% isoflavones = 20mg/capsule. My question is if I were planning on taking 100mg to help induce ovulation CD 3-7 then do I need to take 2 (50mg capsules) or do I need to take 5 total to get the 100mg isoflavone????:shrug:
> 
> I am just taking two capsules right now, tomorrow is the last one (CD7). If I am wrong, then I should start with the right dosage next cycle.

You will need to take 5 to get 100mg in to you. Unfortunately it is highly likely that what you have taken this cycle won't have had any effect on you :(


----------



## jojo-m

Hi everyone well we had the long awaited fs apt today and we are officially unexplained. Hsg fine and sa normal so we have to ttc for another year before we qualify for fertility funding (3years total ttc) husband pleased but I'm just annoyed! Think would rather have had a reason! 

Hoping the soy will help get bfp without Nhs!!!!!! 

X


----------



## marie87

Leilani said:


> marie87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi:hi:
> 
> I have a question about the dosage. I am using GNC Non-GMO Soy Isoflavone concentrate 50mg/capsule. However, in the supplement section on the back, it says it is 40% isoflavones = 20mg/capsule. My question is if I were planning on taking 100mg to help induce ovulation CD 3-7 then do I need to take 2 (50mg capsules) or do I need to take 5 total to get the 100mg isoflavone????:shrug:
> 
> I am just taking two capsules right now, tomorrow is the last one (CD7). If I am wrong, then I should start with the right dosage next cycle.
> 
> You will need to take 5 to get 100mg in to you. Unfortunately it is highly likely that what you have taken this cycle won't have had any effect on you :(Click to expand...

Oh well..:dohh:
What a waste of time:growlmad:.

Since I have 2 days left, can I increase the dosage (take 5 pills these two days)?

Attached the picture of the brand I am using and the facts, so you can clearly see what I said.
 



Attached Files:







pGNC1-2331798t300x300.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 8









facts.JPG
File size: 29 KB
Views: 8


----------



## moxie08

Has anyone had their luteal phase lengthened by taking Soy?

I'm on 15 dpo and still no sign of AF, though my temps have been dropping slightly.


----------



## jojo-m

I got 1 extra day from 10 to 11 my first cycle of soy, only on second cycle so can't comment yet! Xx


----------



## Leilani

marie87 said:


> Oh well..:dohh:
> What a waste of time:growlmad:.
> 
> Since I have 2 days left, can I increase the dosage (take 5 pills these two days)?
> 
> Attached the picture of the brand I am using and the facts, so you can clearly see what I said.

I can't see where it says 40% - am I blind??

I feel for this with the first lot of soy isoflavones I bought, luckily I noticed it only a couple of hours after I took my first dose. Since then I've looked on-line for soy (it's not readily available in NZ) and the 2 things you need to look out for are dose size (some say 2 tablets) and the % of isoflavone. I found some online that worked out to be 10mg per tablet - and they weren't een the cheapest ones!


----------



## waitingginger

moxie08 said:


> Has anyone had their luteal phase lengthened by taking Soy?
> 
> I'm on 15 dpo and still no sign of AF, though my temps have been dropping slightly.

Hi only my second month so i dont have too much date but last month i OV'd early but LP stayed the same and i just got my AF earlier!! are you going to do a test? x


----------



## Blah11

I've no made anymore progress with ov :( I'm still creamy/wet cm and low fertility on my CBFM. I'm day13. I'm going to have to up next cycles soy to 160mg >=(


----------



## moggymay

moxie08 said:



> Has anyone had their luteal phase lengthened by taking Soy?
> 
> I'm on 15 dpo and still no sign of AF, though my temps have been dropping slightly.

Thinkit might be worth doing a test - you say your temp dropped but its still up on average...:dust:


----------



## Leilani

I'd say my LP has increased by about a day on the soy.


----------



## shaerichelle

When did everyone ov with soy? Did you ov any sooner? Did it make your cycles regular? How long were you on it before it worked. I have had 64 and 84 day cycles..Had a loss at the end of each cycle. I am just wondering if its even gonna work to make me ov this month or if I am gonna skip a cycle as usual :cry:


----------



## marie87

Leilani said:


> marie87 said:
> 
> 
> Oh well..:dohh:
> What a waste of time:growlmad:.
> 
> Since I have 2 days left, can I increase the dosage (take 5 pills these two days)?
> 
> Attached the picture of the brand I am using and the facts, so you can clearly see what I said.
> 
> I can't see where it says 40% - am I blind??
> 
> I feel for this with the first lot of soy isoflavones I bought, luckily I noticed it only a couple of hours after I took my first dose. Since then I've looked on-line for soy (it's not readily available in NZ) and the 2 things you need to look out for are dose size (some say 2 tablets) and the % of isoflavone. I found some online that worked out to be 10mg per tablet - and they weren't een the cheapest ones!Click to expand...

This is what I am talking about. Anyhow, I am going to finish this cycle with the 2 pills, next month the 5 pills. 

Thank you Leilani:flower:
 



Attached Files:







gnc.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ttc bubby no2

DH had his SA test today so we can now BD again. Just waiting to Ov. I feel like I'm starting to get some mild Ov pain so hopefully by the weekend it will happen.


----------



## moxie08

Thanks for the feedback everyone -- I've been testing twice a day "for scientific purposes" ;P and everything is very negative. Not even a hint of an evap!

Tonight is still only 5 days past suspected implantation, though, which is when many people see their first positives. DH and I have decided not to test again until after our first appointment at the fertility clinic tomorrow afternoon (I know, ironic!). Perhaps we can have a dramatic 20 minutes in the waiting room while a nurse waits for our two lines and then the doctor comes out to tell us the 'news'.... ;-)


----------



## jojo-m

I'll keep my fingers crossed that happens for you moxie! It would be a dream come true! certainly worth the bfn! Good luck tomorrow hun x


----------



## Rebuslover

moxie08 said:


> Has anyone had their luteal phase lengthened by taking Soy?
> 
> I'm on 15 dpo and still no sign of AF, though my temps have been dropping slightly.

Hiya, I do think that combination of b bits and soy added at least 3 days to my lp. Hope for you it's a bfp tho! x x x


----------



## waitingginger

Hi ladies!!
keeping my fingers crossed for you moxie!!

Well today is CD13 and 6 days since i finished taking the soy and a peak on my montior!! had pains about 7pm so think i will get another peak tomorrow!! no BDing for me tho as OH not here :(! and an interesting fact i OV'd 6 days after taking soy CD1-5 last cycle and this cycle 3-7 and OV'd 6 days after again!! 

OH not around until friday so we going to be out this month i suspect!! 

Hope you are all doing well!!
x


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello ladies!

i'm cd6 today, so only one dose of soy left. i've got my fingers crossed for this month.

i'm feeling very down today and i'm sure you ladies will understand... i went to see one of my friends and her little boy tonight and she told me that one of our other friends is 8 weeks pregnant. then i had to spend the next hour or so listening to how pleased she is and all the plans she's already made...

i can't really blame my friend for making a bit deal about it - neither of them know that we're ttc, so she wasn't to know that it would upset me.

the friend who's 8 weeks pregnant hadn't been trying very long - she fell pregnant during her 2nd cycle after coming off the pill. i've been trying for 9 months now (although only 7 cycles because of the couple of long cycles i've had) and even though i know that isn't very long in the grand scheme of things... i can't help being jealous :(


----------



## xkissyx

butterfly i can relate since we started trying i have 4 baby's born in the family (non were trying and 1 cba wi the baby so her mum now looks after him) 5 baby's born of friends and 8 baby's yet to be born and here me who can't even ovulate xx


----------



## impatient

I need some help please...the nutrution facts on the back of my soy says 100mg of soy isoflavones per serving(2 tablets), BUT underneath in () it says 34% isoflavones=34mg 
What the heck does this mean????? Are there 100mg of soy per serving or 34???? I'm so confused!!!!!!


----------



## impatient

Butterflybaby I know all to well how you feel:( my LITTLE sister's baby shower is this weekend, my best friends is in two weeks, another good friend is due this month, and sister in law is preggo, not to mention the three girls at work who all had a baby this year!!! You're not alone!


----------



## jojo-m

Hi,

For the last 2 mornings i've been feeling really queasy exactly like I was in early days of pg with my son. Of course I'm not pg though and I'm only 6dpo so its definatley not that little miracle! 

My first cycle I had loads of crampy twinges constantly after ovulation to the point where I thought I had an infection. This month had absolutely none. For those of you who have had more than one cycle on soy have they been different each time too?

x


----------



## ttc bubby no2

impatient said:


> I need some help please...the nutrution facts on the back of my soy says 100mg of soy isoflavones per serving(2 tablets), BUT underneath in () it says 34% isoflavones=34mg
> What the heck does this mean????? Are there 100mg of soy per serving or 34???? I'm so confused!!!!!!

It sounds like it has 34mg per serving. It does sound confusing!


I'm starting to get some EWCM and a bit more Ov type pain so looking good here :)


----------



## MrsWooolf

hi ladies! i know how you feel about everyone being preggers around you so upsetting, sadly you just need to keep smiling and know it will happen for us!!

im 8dpo and since about 5pm last night ive had major cramps, its making it uneasy for me to get off sofa etc... im really worried what is this?? it started at my right side but often sways to left as well... its weird

i do have early pcos so could this be a cyst?? implantation?? its deff not af i know that too well! i didnt have this last cycle!!

i do hope some1 can help me

xxx


----------



## Blah11

Not sure MrsWoolf but hopefully it is implanation.. I have FX for you.


I'm CD14 and things don't look good for ovulation anytime soon :( my CM is kinda sticky with blob bits :shrug: and my fertility monitor still says low :(


----------



## waitingginger

Hi Ladies!!
Hope we are all well despite the weather in England suddenly changing!! well we had a new nepehen born yesterday Harry Joshua and he is gorgeous!! and i am so happy for them but still had a bit of a cry yestersay!! we have been trying for longer and their baby has been born and i am still not Pg!!

waiting on the doctor phoning with OHs SA results today!! but on the plus side OH is home today and i had a peak today!!! so will get to BD 4 days in a row straight including a peak day!! this never happens for us!!! 

Had ov pains last night! which is strange because i took soy in the evening this time and last time i took it in the day i got OV pains during the day!! can it really be that clever lol!!!
x


----------



## Rebuslover

evening ladies,

hope everyone is getting excited about a long bank holiday weekend (unless you have to work it) 

+ve opk last night so waiting now waiting for ov, from past few months data, I ov two days after +ve opk which seems quite long. CM is textbook eggwhitish so i'm good to go, but oh still having 'issues' in finishing due to meds 

Moxie... any news? 

Butterfly... :hugs: I'm having same kind of feelings as you are, as there have been three pregnancy announcements in the last month in my workplace. Happy for them but peeved I will be picking up their workload aswell as being sinfully jealous :growlmad: 

Mrs W... Could be post ov 'ov pains' they can drag on until af arrives in some women. But fingers crossed it's ib

blah... I didn't ov till cd19 with first cycle with soy, hang in there, You'll more than know when it comes- ouch

Ginger... good luck with your oh's sa results- and get bd busy :happydance:

happy weekend ladies, I'm going off to tart myself up to see if I can sucessfully charm and tame a snake :blush:

x x x


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hi ladies, thanks for all the replies. i had a bit of a cry last night, but i've tried to pick myself back up today. despite feeling very upset for myself, i am very happy for my friend and i need to try and stay positive.

cd7 today, so i've taken my last dose of soy for this month. i really hope this is my month. and if it isn't... i hope the soy has a positive effect - i don't think i could handle another 64 day cycle.


----------



## moxie08

waitingginger said:


> Had ov pains last night! which is strange because i took soy in the evening this time and last time i took it in the day i got OV pains during the day!! can it really be that clever lol!!!
> x

I was just wondering this myself actually. I've noticed that my progesterone tends to peak in the late afternoon/evening and then tends to drop sharply by the following morning. This must be something to do with the way my body regulates the hormones, as I never (ever!) have cramps or bleed at night. If AF lasts more than a day, it always stops in the evenings and restarts around 10 am. 

I know that my body has problems regulating cortisol. Perhaps the progesterone gets sucked into cortisol production in the AM and then picks up in the evening as my cortisol gets lower?

If the soy disrupts the production of estrogen somehow, maybe it does effect the timings as well? I took it in the evenings and for the first time started having my hot flushes between 2-3 pm rather than in the evenings.


----------



## waitingginger

Hi ladies!!

Sorry to put a downer on things so early in the morning but it looks like i am out of the whole TTC game, SA results came back yesterday and showed 0 sperm for every reading! its very unusual apparently and OH has to repeat the test to check the results but i think they will come back the same otherwise something would of happened for us by now! i think the next stage will be investigation as to why he has no sperm and then we will take it from there either surgery for him or IVF!!!

I wish you ladies all the luck in the world and really really hope you all get your soy BFPs very very soon!! it has been lovely comparing notes with you!!
Lots of love x


----------



## Blah11

Aw, good luck to you and your OH and hopefully you'll have a baby in your arms in the next few years :hugs: stay positive X


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! I hope they were wrong, sweetie! :hugs: Good luck, ginger!


----------



## shaerichelle

Ginger.. I hope the results are so very wrong!


----------



## shaerichelle

If I am correct I think i ovd cd 14. Just need to see what my temp is tomorrow. That will mean the soy worked for me:)


----------



## moxie08

I got AF two days late, but I'm going to try soy again in a non-TTC cycle next to see if it has the same impact on my luteal phase before coming to any conclusions!


----------



## MrsWooolf

oh ginger cn=an only echo the girls and say i hope its wrong :(

well my temp took a dip today ladies!! hoping it shoots up 2moro!!

xxx


----------



## Rebuslover

Aw Ginger, so sorry to hear your news. Fingers crossed there is a solution to this x x x


----------



## Megg33k

I think it will, MrsW! :)

Shannon - Look at you... Telling me yesterday that you weren't going to O and now you've already done it! You're way too much like me sometimes, love! xx


----------



## ButterflyBaby

so sorry to hear your news, ginger :( i too hope that the results are wrong :(


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg33k said:


> I think it will, MrsW! :)
> 
> Shannon - Look at you... Telling me yesterday that you weren't going to O and now you've already done it! You're way too much like me sometimes, love! xx

Lol. I am huh? Doubts?

I am just waiting for another high temp tomorrow!


----------



## sma1588

back to the soy tonight gonna try 1-5 after another 52 day cycle with the help of megace 3 weeks ago..this is crazy stuff and have now been referd to the fertility specialest...hopefuly they can figure it all out fast...


----------



## xkissyx

evening ladies how are we all today? doesn't look like soy is going to work for me this cycle as there's no sign ovulation is near at all i'm just going to try stay possitive and wait xx


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Did anyone not get stronger Ov pains with soy? Normally I'm really sore around my uterus area but this month it wasn't too bad, just a little uncomfortable. I have EWCM and a OPK+ but I just don't feel convinced without the pains. The only other possible thing is we have only BD once around Ov time compared to several times normally. Maybe my tenderness is due to extra BDing?


----------



## MrsWooolf

hi ladies!!

im getting excited again... 2moro is the day my temps started to dip for af i sooo dont want to temp 2moro lol

hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## Tierney

Good Luck mrswoolf, when are you testing?

ttc buddy, I didnt get stronger OV pains but once I had O'd I got cramps from like 2dpo with soy


----------



## ttc bubby no2

MrsWooolf - your chart looks great! I can see why you would be nervous about temping tomorrow morning, I hope it stays up!


----------



## impatient

Shannon how awesome for you! FX your temp stays up for the next few days!!!


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello ladies :) hope everyone's enjoying the weekend - even though the weather is poo - it's been raining here pretty much all day!!

i'm on cd10 today. took my last dose of soy 3 days ago and haven't noticed anything different to how i normally feel around this time in my cycle. obviously, since my last cycle was 64 days long, it's been a fairly long while since i last experienced cd10, so maybe i've just forgotten! lol.

i'd love to ovulate sometime during the next week! i really don't want another long cycle. i've started temping, so hopefully i'll know for sure when i ovulate this month and there'll be less uncertainty, however long my cycle is.

i hope those of you who are coming up to the end of your cycle get your BFPs this month :)


----------



## mandy121

hello alll , can some one where and wat soy to get and im in uk ty all


----------



## moxie08

I got mine at Sainsburys -- Soya Isoflavones. It's an orange bottle.

Last month I did days 2-5, this month I'm going to do 4-7 and increase the dosage slightly.


----------



## moxie08

I got mine at Sainsburys -- Soya Isoflavones. It's an orange bottle.

Last month I did days 2-5, this month I'm going to do 4-7 and increase the dosage slightly.


----------



## mandy121

ok ty how much do i take??


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, mandy! Just curious about what's making you want to try the Soy. Your chart looks like you have pretty normal cycles... There's a solid temp shift... Shows you conceived in March but ended with a loss... Sorry to read that! :hugs: I'm having a hard time seeing why you think you would benefit from Soy. Honestly, if your cycles are normal, it could do more harm than good, hun! I don't want you to get ahead of yourself and end up in a bad situation.


----------



## mandy121

Megg33k said:


> Hey, mandy! Just curious about what's making you want to try the Soy. Your chart looks like you have pretty normal cycles... There's a solid temp shift... Shows you conceived in March but ended with a loss... Sorry to read that! :hugs: I'm having a hard time seeing why you think you would benefit from Soy. Honestly, if your cycles are normal, it could do more harm than good, hun! I don't want you to get ahead of yourself and end up in a bad situation.


yeah i had chemical last month,, this month i havent got one positive on okp.. so i thought of trying soy as heard alot bout it,, allso heard alot bout maca , but i might take ur advice hun,, but im stil lost if i have ov yet or not. and for the past yr and half i get cramps from 2 weeks b4 my af due xx


----------



## Megg33k

If FF thinks you O'd... I'd say its likely that you have! I'd honestly hold off for a bit! :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

Hey guys, I'm on day 17 and finally things are looking a bit more positive down there. I'm getting a teeny bit of EWCM but also really watery and wet *tmi sorry lol* position is still low but medium texture and medium opening :D Still neg OPK and low on my CBFM but hopefully I'll get a high on my CBFM tomorrow!


----------



## mandy121

Megg33k said:


> If FF thinks you O'd... I'd say its likely that you have! I'd honestly hold off for a bit! :hugs:

ok ty hun,, but ive still not got no positives this month on okp test ,,


----------



## Megg33k

Doesn't matter if you get a + OPK or not... Temps are way more accurate than those tests. You can EASILY miss your surge, honey! I've never, ever had a + OPK in my entire life. Don't worry about them!


----------



## mandy121

Megg33k said:


> Doesn't matter if you get a + OPK or not... Temps are way more accurate than those tests. You can EASILY miss your surge, honey! I've never, ever had a + OPK in my entire life. Don't worry about them!

ok ty hun ,, so u think my chart is ok and looks like i have ovulated as that worrys me that in case i dont ovulate as im 34 but got 5 kids and youngest is 2 and half so i should be ok suppos it takes time ,, xx


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... I think it looks fine, hun! It definitely can just take time! :hugs: Good luck!


----------



## mandy121

ty hun xxx


----------



## impatient

Tonight was my last night taking soy. CD 3-7. Let's hope it works!! I forgot to ask...do you take it all at once each day or spread the pills out throughout the day?? I took my all at once evry night after dinner?


----------



## Megg33k

All at once is correct! Good job! :)


----------



## marie87

Hi girls..

On CD 10 I noticed EWCM, maybe soy is working even tho I took the wrong dosage. Lets see what this month brings me after my last 77 days cycle.


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds promising, marie! FX'd!


----------



## MrsWooolf

bfn today at 12dpo!! gutted.com

few twinges going on.. probs af showing her ugly signs.. she came on 15dpo... not long to go! wish i didnt test as its kinda burst my bubble haha

couldnt temp this morning as was bursting so woke up sleepy and went to the loo what a dafty lol 

xxx

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

You are not out at 12dpo! You still have 3 days before she's due... So, you still have 3 days for a BFP! Maybe longer if she doesn't show! :)


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Your chart is looking good MrsWooolf!

I'm not so sure I ovulated now. I had some EWCM with a tiny amount of spotting and also some Ov pains today. I'm CD20 now so it would mean my Ov date has not been brought forward by the Soy but I think it would have been if it wasn't for me being completely stressed out at the moment (unrelated to ttc). I have run out of OPKs so I can't test :(


----------



## shaerichelle

MrsWooolf.. Nice chart. Fingers crossed for you

I Think soy made me ov so early!


----------



## moggymay

MrsWoolf!!! Wait til 14dpo before you start to test! I didnt and got 3 bfn before finally getting bfp!


----------



## momtoaz

Ladies I have a question for the Soy experts. I bought Soy Isoflavones, the NOW brand. Ingredients listed:
Soy Isoflavone Extract 150mg
(providing min. 40% total Isoflavones (60mg) including Genistein, Daidzein and Glycitein). On the front of the bottle it says:60mg of Isoflavones

SO should I be taking 2 capsules a day to total 120mg of Isoflavones? This was the only brand that I found at the health food store. 

BTW I plan to take it next cycle, CD3-7.

THANKS!


----------



## MrsWooolf

oo ladies... my temps has stayed up still!!

im getting twinges and af feeling now and again!!! but nothing like normal!!

im sad i keep looking forward to temping lol

hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Long may it stay up MrsW! Will be checking in tomorrow morning, dont keep me in suspense, have been lurking all month!


----------



## MrsWooolf

haha moggy.. soon as im up ill be on dont you worry!!

just wish i didnt test 12dpo as the bfn has put me in a "ugh its not gonna happen" mood grrr

come on soy bean...

xxx


----------



## momtoaz

momtoaz said:


> Ladies I have a question for the Soy experts. I bought Soy Isoflavones, the NOW brand. Ingredients listed:
> Soy Isoflavone Extract 150mg
> (providing min. 40% total Isoflavones (60mg) including Genistein, Daidzein and Glycitein). On the front of the bottle it says:60mg of Isoflavones
> 
> SO should I be taking 2 capsules a day to total 120mg of Isoflavones? This was the only brand that I found at the health food store.
> 
> BTW I plan to take it next cycle, CD3-7.
> 
> THANKS!

Anyone?


----------



## marie87

momtoaz said:


> momtoaz said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I have a question for the Soy experts. I bought Soy Isoflavones, the NOW brand. Ingredients listed:
> Soy Isoflavone Extract 150mg
> (providing min. 40% total Isoflavones (60mg) including Genistein, Daidzein and Glycitein). On the front of the bottle it says:60mg of Isoflavones
> 
> SO should I be taking 2 capsules a day to total 120mg of Isoflavones? This was the only brand that I found at the health food store.
> 
> BTW I plan to take it next cycle, CD3-7.
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> Anyone?Click to expand...

Hi hun, your right.. you should take 2 capsules if you want 120mg. The same thing happened to me with the bottle of soy that I bought (I posted it here a couple of days ago).


----------



## Megg33k

Looking good, MrsW! Very excited!

momtoaz - Yep! 2! :)


----------



## moggymay

looks for MrsWoolf :nope: :shrug: will come back later :hi:


----------



## Leilani

Hi Ladies!

Oh well, as expected the witch showed up bang on time (I could set my watch by her) this morning. So the question I have now is, should I give the Soy a rest for this cycle - as we are seeing the fertility specialist 2 weeks from now, or should I give it a final shot. I'm thinking I should miss it - so if he does any blood work - which I'm sure he will, I don't want the soy to give better results than my soy-less body. On the other hand DH got his second SA results back this week, and whilst they still aren't great (only 1ml volume with 6 million swimmers with 49% forward progression - most of them fast), they are about a million times better than the first sample (too few to count and nothing else). We are crediting this improvement to his new undies (boxers not briefs), maca (nature's viagra!!!) and Menevit (men's pre-natal multi vit). The latest sample was taken 2 months into this regimen - and we all know sperm takes up to 90 days to mature. So should we givr it our best shot this month, which includes the Soy or not?

MrsW - are you waiting or testing?


----------



## Blah11

I think you should stay off soy this cycle too hun and see what FS says.. good luck for that :hugs:

Mrswoolf, where are you?! I'm dying to know if you've BFP :D

I'm still getting neg OPK and low CBFM but lots of ewcm and open cervix so we've been BDing anyway. My temps are very all over the place as per usual so they wont be helpful this cycle. Not been getting any ov pain though so idk if I'm not ovulating again, or if my hormone levels are too weak to register on the OPKs and CBFM?


----------



## MrsWooolf

haha sorry ladies!!!! had to rush out early this morning!!

36.9... no af cramps yet im REALLY nervous!!! i wanted to test this morning but i just couldnt was scared of bfn!! af due 2moro!!

AHHHHHHHH

xxx

Edit - forgot im feeling so heavy!!!! i feel like im full of af and its gonna come out haha


----------



## moggymay

spooky, I was gonna say that if your temp goes up I reckon this could be it! I guess wait til you are ready to test and test or wait til you think AF is late and do it then? FX'd :dust: :hug:


----------



## MrsWooolf

if no af tomorrow im planning on testing friday as that means id be late! i feel like shes coming tho...hope not lol

cant stop looking at my chart... this is very exciting... its such a thrill haha

xxx


----------



## moxie08

How uncanny that your current cycle matches your overlay, but a few days out. If that's right, you'll be getting AF in 2-3 days. My soy luteal phase temps had an extended rise just like yours, MrsWooolf. Though mine wasn't a happy ending... I hope yours is!

I wonder if anyone else whose luteal phase was lengthened using Soy noticed where the main lengthening happened? Bring out your charts! ;-)


----------



## MrsWooolf

i dont get it lol sorry! how do you get ill get my af in 2-3 days?? lol 

i have took soy this cycle and last and first cycle o'd cd21 this cycle o'd cd19

last lp was 14 days so i thought this would be same... giving my af 2moro??

im a bit confused lol

xxx


----------



## moxie08

Well, prediction of ovulation isn't an exact science and FF is far from accurate. It merely gives you a stable measuring point from which to predict when AF will come. =) The actual window for fertilization could be any amount of time around that line -- even days out.

If you look at your previous chart, it marked ovulation on day 21, which wasn't your lowest temp. Your lowest temp that cycle was day 19, which was also your lowest temp for your current cycle. If you adjust the overlay so both charts match off day 19 rather than FF's predicted day of ovulation, you'll see that your current rise in temps has been slightly enlongated (over a period of time) in your current chart. The _pattern _of rises in your temperatures (including the slight rise you just experienced) otherwise matches your previous chart. 

This doesn't really mean anything palpable in terms of your chances this month. But if the theory is correct, you should get AF soon, with your temps starting to plateau or descend. 

But of course, we're hoping for the opposite!!


----------



## moggymay

MrsWoolf - I still think you are in the game, your chart to me looks about to go triphasic which is very positive, its difficult to say about your LP as there are only 2 charts on your FF and thats insufficient to make assumptions about comparatives as you may have a duff temp in there somewhere, two months dosnt give sufficient pattern. 

Looking good hon, will be stalking again in the morning, have a paste sarnie :hug: hoping for a 37.0 or more in the morning!


----------



## Megg33k

MrsW - Honestly... Your chart diverged today, and I think you'd have gotten a :bfp: if you'd tested! I'm pretty convinced its a BFP for you, lovely! Can't wait to see you announce it! :hugs:


----------



## MrsWooolf

moxie thanks for explaining that, its all to new to me, i get what you mean how both temps are the same...i didnt notice that chart that shows both my temps ontop of each other that only seems to come up if i click my ticker. it does show the same kinda design which looks a bit crappy as ill actually be due to drop temp tomorrow... scary lol

moggy and megg - thanks ladies!! bit excited for tomorrow... but as time is passing im getting crampy which sucks... only tomorrow will tell im testing with fmu i cant wait lol

xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Mrs W
I'm very new to this charting lark, but your chart is looking good to me!! it even looks like an implantation dip at 9dpo, test, test, test, test!! :)

I should introduce myself too, I've tried soy this cycle for the first time, to see how I got on with it, I have pcos and don't always ovulate. 120mg, days 2-6. We're not actually ttc until my next cycle, just taking a little break after a m/c in march. I'm really new to the charting, and I'm a very erratic sleeper, so I haven't a clue if or when I ovulated. I usually use my cbfm to tell me but not this cycle, but I will be dusting it off for the next one.


----------



## MrsWooolf

hi sparkly!! i too have pcos but very sorry to hear about your loss!!

moxie - i totally get what you mean now ive been checking my chart overlay in diff views im chart stalking myself how sad!!

i noticed if i work by cycle days on cd 33 last cycle my temp started to drop this cd 33 my temp went up..

meh im just trying to make sense of it but what will be will be just hard passing time haha tomorrow will tell please no temp drops...

xxx


----------



## moxie08

MrsWooolf said:


> moxie thanks for explaining that, its all to new to me, i get what you mean how both temps are the same...i didnt notice that chart that shows both my temps ontop of each other that only seems to come up if i click my ticker. it does show the same kinda design which looks a bit crappy as ill actually be due to drop temp tomorrow... scary lol
> 
> moggy and megg - thanks ladies!! bit excited for tomorrow... but as time is passing im getting crampy which sucks... only tomorrow will tell im testing with fmu i cant wait lol
> 
> xxx

It's no problem. I was in a similar position last month and wish I realized earlier what was happening. You still have a chance -- nothing is over until you get AF, so FX your temps keep rising! =) :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

im getting really PO with my body :( I'm CD21 today and i'm getting loads of ewcm and cervix is open but opk is neg and cbfm is low :shrug: Why?!


----------



## Rebuslover

MrsWooolf said:


> if no af tomorrow im planning on testing friday as that means id be late! i feel like shes coming tho...hope not lol
> 
> cant stop looking at my chart... this is very exciting... its such a thrill haha
> 
> xxx

Ooohhhh mrs w- getting soooooooo excited for you!

Fx :happydance:

x x x


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello ladies!

sorry i've been away for a couple of days. i hope it's your turn to get a BFP, MrsWooolf! I'll keep an eye out for your announcement on Friday!!

I don't use OPKs or a CBFM, blah11, but it certainly sounds like your body is gearing up for ovulation! hopefully you'll get a positive opk and a high/peak/whatever it is (lol) on your cbfm soon!

I'm on cd13 today. i'm still hopeful that i'll ovulate much sooner than usual as this is my first soy cyce, but no signs of it happening yet. still early in my cycle though, and i'm still staying positive that i'll ovulate before cd20 and have a more normal length cycle than the last one!!


----------



## Megg33k

CD18/19 might pan out to have been O, Sparkly! :hugs: If you're interested, I have a thread in TTC After A Loss that's all about chart stalking. There's a lot of great ladies in there and they've all been where you are! They're great about giving charting advice and whatnot! We'd love to have you!


----------



## shaerichelle

Still doesnt show on ff I have ovd.:cry: But I think I have. My temps are so high during the day. and I have been so hot!


----------



## Megg33k

Perhaps you should take out the negative OPK? That's probably not helping! :hugs:


----------



## moxie08

Been reading over the literature again, and apparently part of the estrogenic effects of the Soy comes from the conversion to equol by bacteria in our gut. Some people are better 'producers' than others, which means that you could be either in the 'good producers' group or the 'poor producers' group. If you don't have the right bacteria, you won't respond to the soy as much as someone who does have the right bacteria.

People who live in areas where soy has been consumed in higher quantities (aka parts of Asia) naturally are higher producers, but again not even all of those individuals have the right bacteria. Seems a shame we can't buy a test on ebay to check our secreted levels and save on unnecessary supplements! 

By the way, consumption of probiotics only appears to have a small positive effect for those people who are already considered 'producers'. I've not found any good evidence so far which suggests that non-producers can become producers, but that doesn't mean it's not possible. =)


----------



## MrsWooolf

temp drop and 1 nasty white ic and 1 faint grey line nasty ic....

im so pissed off... why is something so natural so hard to do... 

no cramps yet but im sure she will start to show her face! i hate her lol

thanks ladies!!

xxx


----------



## moggymay

:dohh: :hugs: MrsW it will happen - I know it!


----------



## moggymay

Maybe up your dose for the 3rd cycle - they do say the third is the charm..:dust:


----------



## MrsWooolf

i was just going to say what do you ladies recommend for next cycle...??? around 7/8dpo i suffer really bad back pain where i really struggle to get up and down etc?

i have my fertility appointment in 4 weeks today THANK GOD!!! so time for one more cycle..

should i
a - miss soy and go natural...
b - take soy same dose same days 
c - up dose of soy
d - change days im taking it 

i feel like im lost ... 

xxx


----------



## moggymay

*shouts* MEGG!!!!!!!


----------



## moxie08

Remember, research shows that a sample of fertile couples who practice fertility awareness (aka chart) all get their :bfp: in 7 months. That's seven 'ovulations' of trying even at the best of times! So if soy in enabling you to ovulate, by all means keep up with the soy. It takes many cycles of trying something new to understand if it will work or not.


----------



## MrsWooolf

yeh i deff want to try soy again as its making me O, i was just worried about the backache and struggling to move... this happened both soy cycles around 7dpo.. not blaming soy could be an O side affect...

yeh ive read about how long it can take a healthy couple for bfp, just didnt picture this being me lol i thought once i got the hang of O'in bfp will follow.. very naive... lol

im a tad bit worried about upping soy incase i over stimulate them 

xxx

haha moggymay shouting megg lol


----------



## moggymay

Megg gave the advice to me early on and gave me the info so I could make my own choice so hopefully she can give you some words of wisdom and support?

*shouts again* MEGG!!!!

Is this your first appt with FS MrsWoolf? Maybe they will prescribe clomid to boost O - hopefully they will arrange HSG so you can make sure the tubes are clear for that boosted O to pop down and get in there :thumbup: 

Did you have the CD3/21 bloods done yet? If not your GP sould be able to arrange (NB CD21 isnt necessarily CD21 test just a test done 7 days after O)


MEGG!!!!!!!* shouts impatiently and stamps feet*


----------



## Blah11

Right, I think I'm getting ov pains :D little sharp twinges on my left side but not as low as I expected? So exciting :D Also the ewcm is ++++. I#m def close to Oing. Lets wait and see what OPK says when I get home...


----------



## MrsWooolf

thanks moggy may!! yeh first fs appointment!! havnt had the cd3/21 blood work done... what d they check for?? once cd1 appears maybe i should get that booked in??? if i did do the bloods would soy be ok?? sorry ive hit you with a million ???s lol

cant wait til fs app... getting checked for endo when im there then we are booking in HSG - been told they will probs wait til i get hsg for clomid but ill just be glad to get ball rolling... happy with soy tho.. its showed me that i can O just need a little push!!!

blah - excited to see what your opk says!!!

xxx


----------



## moggymay

hormone levels in your blood, the CD21 test is progesterone and to confirm you have actually ovulated, the first ones I think are the FSH levels and a couple of others - check threads on here - I would definitely ask your doc to do them as it will mean you go to FS appt with some ammo to request HSG and maybe other tests....GP would authorise and he/she may do this over the phone and say the forms will be ready for the nurse. Then you go in for the bloods on CD3 and then again on CD21(or 7 days after ovulation if its not CD21).

If soy gave your ovaries a boost then sounds promising for soy at higher dosage but I would go to the FS clear of soy in case it skews the results :shrug:

shouting* *MEGGGGGGGGGGG!!!! WHERE ARE YOU????????????? DISTRACTION FROM TOMORROW HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## marie87

Hi girls.. 

I want to know if its normal to have light brown spotting while taking the soy.


----------



## Blah11

opk was neg again, cbfm low again :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Moggy - Your last post where you yelled for me... It was 7:44am here! Megg doesn't wake up at 7:44am! Hell, 10:00am is a stretch! Usually 11am-12pm!!! But, I got up at 10:30 today... So, maybe I heard you? LOL

MrsW - The best dose is the lowest possible dose that does the job. You're having a good temp shift and a good LP... I wouldn't fix what isn't broken. I only upped my dose because the original dose didn't do the job anymore after the MC. It sucked. That's my 2 cents! :hugs:

Blah - Listen to your body. Don't worry about the OPKs! If you feel it, then listen to your body! Its easy to miss your surge! :hugs:

marie - Where are you in your cycle, hun?


----------



## marie87

Megg33k said:


> Moggy - Your last post where you yelled for me... It was 7:44am here! Megg doesn't wake up at 7:44am! Hell, 10:00am is a stretch! Usually 11am-12pm!!! But, I got up at 10:30 today... So, maybe I heard you? LOL
> 
> MrsW - The best dose is the lowest possible dose that does the job. You're having a good temp shift and a good LP... I wouldn't fix what isn't broken. I only upped my dose because the original dose didn't do the job anymore after the MC. It sucked. That's my 2 cents! :hugs:
> 
> Blah - Listen to your body. Don't worry about the OPKs! If you feel it, then listen to your body! Its easy to miss your surge! :hugs:
> 
> marie - Where are you in your cycle, hun?

CD 15 Megg.


----------



## Megg33k

marie87 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Moggy - Your last post where you yelled for me... It was 7:44am here! Megg doesn't wake up at 7:44am! Hell, 10:00am is a stretch! Usually 11am-12pm!!! But, I got up at 10:30 today... So, maybe I heard you? LOL
> 
> MrsW - The best dose is the lowest possible dose that does the job. You're having a good temp shift and a good LP... I wouldn't fix what isn't broken. I only upped my dose because the original dose didn't do the job anymore after the MC. It sucked. That's my 2 cents! :hugs:
> 
> Blah - Listen to your body. Don't worry about the OPKs! If you feel it, then listen to your body! Its easy to miss your surge! :hugs:
> 
> marie - Where are you in your cycle, hun?
> 
> CD 15 Megg.Click to expand...

Could be ovulatory spotting! I'd consider it a good fertility sign! :)


----------



## Rebuslover

Blah- I agree with megg, I'd be getting jiggy as it is really easy to miss the surge


----------



## MrsWooolf

thanks megg ill stick with what works then!!!

sigh round 3 here we come... 

no af yet but cramping like mad lol

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: MrsW!


----------



## sma1588

well the little witch is gone but it was a weird one... only dark spotting(2 days) with a hint of color to it for a day then back to the spotting for 2 and is now gone... i took the soy one day cd 3 but got scared so stopped. im now on day 7 and we agreed on BD every night...hehehe could be fun! and im hoping i get something else out of it....


----------



## Sparkly

Woo Hoo!! I have red crosshairs on my chart! yey! So it looks like you were right megg.....I did ovulate on day 18! That's later than normal for me, it's usually cd12-14, can the soy cause this? And does anyone know should this make my period a little later too? I'm normally 28-29 days.


----------



## Megg33k

The Soy could have pushed O back by a bit. If it did, it would have been in the interested of releasing a more mature/better quality egg! So, consider it a good thing! Yes, your period will be later as well. If you're usually 28/29 days, just add 4-6 days to it to account for the 4-6 day delay in ovulation! :hugs: Good luck! Hope you caught it!


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> The Soy could have pushed O back by a bit. If it did, it would have been in the interested of releasing a more mature/better quality egg! So, consider it a good thing! Yes, your period will be later as well. If you're usually 28/29 days, just add 4-6 days to it to account for the 4-6 day delay in ovulation! :hugs: Good luck! Hope you caught it!

Thanks for that Megg, was just what I was thinking too - We haven't been trying this cycle, so it's onwards to next cycle when we are :) Looks like the soy does the trick for me, So i'll be using it again defo!!


----------



## Blah11

OPKs are getting darker but idk if that could mean im approaching ov? Not had a +ve yet but will test at 11am, and again at 3pm and 8pm cos I don't want to miss surge :dohh: CBFM will prob say low again :roll: CP is high and cervix is soft and open with lots of ewcm :D We BD last night and will do again tonight just incase.


----------



## shaerichelle

The soy worked for me. I ovd cd 48 and cd 70 and this month cd 15 :shock:


----------



## MrsWooolf

here we go ladies say hello to cd1!!

i WANT my soy bean this month!!

think i might use pre seed and look into this pineapple core eating lol 

xxx


----------



## moggymay

:hi: CD1

:hugs: MrsWoolf - the thirds the charm! :thumbup:


----------



## ButterflyBaby

cd15 for me today. still no signs of ovulation. my cervix was really high yesterday, but no ewcm and it's a bit lower today... hopefully soon though! 

at least it's Friday - I've had a shocker of a week at work and I'm so so pleased the weekend is finally here!


----------



## Blah11

YAY CBFM SAID HIGH TODAY!

Still not got a pos opk yet but theyre still quite dark. if we're unlucky this month i'm going to up my dose of soy next month.

:hugs: mrswoolf, FX this month is your month.

butterfly - im so glad its the weekend too. I'm sick with sinusitis since wednesday and im soooo shattered now! I get up at 5.15am for work :shock: need a lie in!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Good luck everyone. Sorry to see AF turned up MrsWooolf, I hope this is your month!


I'm going to step out for a little while as I have too many other stresses going on to deal with TTC atm. I have no idea if I have even Ov'd as my body is going a bit wacky from my anxiety issues. I have an overseas trip coming up in less than a week so hopefully I can relax after that :( I don't even know if AF will arrive while I'm away as I have no idea what my body is doing.

Thanks for sharing part of my journey with me. I will be back later when things clam down a little.


----------



## momtoaz

Hi Ladies,

Ok so this will be my first cycle taking soy, got my soy iso, and today is cd1 I think. I always spot on first day of AF, do I count this a CD1, or do I count tomorrow, when I get a real flow? I'm planning to take the Soy CD3-7. It will be my first cycle taking 120mg of Soy Iso.


----------



## Sparkly

Blah11 said:


> YAY CBFM SAID HIGH TODAY!

Yey!!! :happydance: Time to get busy!!! :blush:

It will be peak before you know it x


----------



## Blah11

Peak today and positive OPK so I'm def ovulating soon :happydance: So pleased! FX and dust for me plz!


----------



## Blah11

momtoaz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Ok so this will be my first cycle taking soy, got my soy iso, and today is cd1 I think. I always spot on first day of AF, do I count this a CD1, or do I count tomorrow, when I get a real flow? I'm planning to take the Soy CD3-7. It will be my first cycle taking 120mg of Soy Iso.

CD1 is first morning of full flow hun. Don't count spotting as CD1. I took 120mg cd3-7 this cycle too, i think its where most people start :)


----------



## Rebuslover

Blah11 said:


> Peak today and positive OPK so I'm def ovulating soon :happydance: So pleased! FX and dust for me plz!

Fingers crossed and heaps of baby dust to you x x x


----------



## momtoaz

Blah11 said:


> momtoaz said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Ok so this will be my first cycle taking soy, got my soy iso, and today is cd1 I think. I always spot on first day of AF, do I count this a CD1, or do I count tomorrow, when I get a real flow? I'm planning to take the Soy CD3-7. It will be my first cycle taking 120mg of Soy Iso.
> 
> CD1 is first morning of full flow hun. Don't count spotting as CD1. I took 120mg cd3-7 this cycle too, i think its where most people start :)Click to expand...

OK will do! Thanks, today is def CD1 for me. Can't wait to start taking the soy, I will def report back here how it works for me. Hoping this is it for me!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Blah11 said:


> Peak today and positive OPK so I'm def ovulating soon :happydance: So pleased! FX and dust for me plz!

:dust::dust::dust::dust: Good luck xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Looks like I'll be joining the ranks of TTC with Soy again... U/S Fri showed blighted ovum... So, bloods sent to lab, results should be in Monday... hopefully a plan of action will follow that might get me closer to a baby in my arms. Right now... I'm pretty heartbroken... again. :cry:


----------



## Leilani

Oh Megg - I don't know what to say, so :hugs:

What happens now? What blood work have they done?


----------



## Sparkly

:hug:

Hugs Megg I'm so sorry hun xxx


----------



## Blah11

Oh Megg :cry: I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Tierney

aw Meg I'm so sorry hun x


----------



## dandybrush

hi im new to this site and was directed to look at this thread as my cycles are not regular, and soy was mentioned...would it help with ovulation?


----------



## ButterflyBaby

so sorry to hear your news, meg :( x


----------



## momtoaz

Megg so sorry for your loss hun


----------



## MrsWooolf

megg!! :nope: i am so sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## marie87

Megg33k said:


> Looks like I'll be joining the ranks of TTC with Soy again... U/S Fri showed blighted ovum... So, bloods sent to lab, results should be in Monday... hopefully a plan of action will follow that might get me closer to a baby in my arms. Right now... I'm pretty heartbroken... again. :cry:

I am so sorry Megg, stay positive, You are going to have your sticky bean soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Leilani said:


> Oh Megg - I don't know what to say, so :hugs:
> 
> What happens now? What blood work have they done?

They did HCG (to ensure that it wasn't a new pregnancy, even though I *KNOW* its not), progesterone, some other hormones (don't remember what), a full thyroid panel... I got the impression that she thinks its thyroid related and she said most doctors just check TSH (like mine did) but she wants to check 3, 4, 5 different thyroid related hormones. I'll find out tomorrow what the deal is and what happens next!


----------



## Sparkly

Megg

My neighbour lost 2 babies to m/c before it was discovered that she had a thyroid problem. They now have a happy, healthy, and gorgeous baby girl who has just celebrated her 1st birthday. It will be you too hun xxx


----------



## Rebuslover

Awww megg- I'm so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

I hope you get some proper answers real soon 

Take care hon x x x


----------



## sma1588

oh no megg...im soooo sorry....big hugs! i hope they can figure it all out


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, girls! :hugs:



Sparkly said:


> Megg
> 
> My neighbour lost 2 babies to m/c before it was discovered that she had a thyroid problem. They now have a happy, healthy, and gorgeous baby girl who has just celebrated her 1st birthday. It will be you too hun xxx

Thanks, honey! I appreciate that story! It made me cry in a good way! I really hope they find some answers in my blood tests. I should know in less than 18 hours!


----------



## Sparkly

Good luck for today Megg xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Blah11

Good luck for today Megg. I hope they manage to find out what's wrong so they can fix it :hugs:



Well ladies, that's my 1dpo :D I'll be testing on 12DPO probably. Let the symptom spotting begin.. LOL


----------



## Sparkly

Oh!! it's the 2ww for you then blah???

FX hun xxx


----------



## MrsWooolf

Woohoo blah!!

thats me cd 4 took my soy last night... i was speaking to the tablets and everything asking them to do a good job.. im going crazy ttc!!! lol 

dropped off my mans sample at hospital today get his sperm results next week, bit nervous about it...

xxx


----------



## Blah11

Hope his swimmers are okay hun :hugs:



Yep, that's me into the 2ww  So pleased that soy has worked though. My last cycle was 50 days and i dont think I O'd and this one is looking to be 38 days with definate ov :D
Hopefully I'll get BFP but if i don't do you think I should up my dose to 160mg cos 38 days is still pretty long?


----------



## MrsWooolf

thanks blah!! im 35 days hun it sucks! i asked about upping my dose but im sure megg said lower dose works best... so if you manged to O....

might work for you tho wait and see what the ladies say lol

xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Girls I ovd at cd 14. Last time I ovd cd 70 and time before that cd48. SOy worked for me in a huge way.

Megg, darling.. Thryoid could be huge thing. My mom has issues with it and it can throw off your body alot!


----------



## Megg33k

Well... Sadly, I do hope I have thyroid problems. At least then I'd have a solution! My biggest fear is being told that I'm perfectly fine. I just want SOMETHING to be wrong with me that we can fix!


----------



## puppymom32

dandybrush said:


> hi im new to this site and was directed to look at this thread as my cycles are not regular, and soy was mentioned...would it help with ovulation?

dandy,
Welcome yes Soy can be helpful with ovulation. It is very similar to Clomid.


----------



## puppymom32

Megg33k said:


> Well... Sadly, I do hope I have thyroid problems. At least then I'd have a solution! My biggest fear is being told that I'm perfectly fine. I just want SOMETHING to be wrong with me that we can fix!

Megg,
I know what you mean just find whatever it is and fix it so it doesnt continue to happen. :hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

megg so sorry hun thats so sad, hugs hope your ok. 

I'm popping in from my hols to share my news! Soy does work, after 19 long cycles of nothing I now have a bfp on the second cycle or soy. I know its really early days so trying hard not to get ahead of myself. Hope it catching for the rest of you girls xx


----------



## impatient

Well I tool my soy CD3-7 but i didn't take enough!! The facts on the back are so confusing!! I guess I'll have to hope for the best and try again next cycle.


----------



## moggymay

jojo-m said:


> megg so sorry hun thats so sad, hugs hope your ok.
> 
> I'm popping in from my hols to share my news! Soy does work, after 19 long cycles of nothing I now have a bfp on the second cycle or soy. I know its really early days so trying hard not to get ahead of myself. Hope it catching for the rest of you girls xx

Congratulations :flower: :yipee:


----------



## Rebuslover

jojo-m said:


> I'm popping in from my hols to share my news! Soy does work, after 19 long cycles of nothing I now have a bfp on the second cycle or soy. I know its really early days so trying hard not to get ahead of myself. Hope it catching for the rest of you girls xx

Awesome news- congratulations :happydance:


----------



## momtoaz

jojo-m said:


> megg so sorry hun thats so sad, hugs hope your ok.
> 
> I'm popping in from my hols to share my news! Soy does work, after 19 long cycles of nothing I now have a bfp on the second cycle or soy. I know its really early days so trying hard not to get ahead of myself. Hope it catching for the rest of you girls xx

Congrats!!!

What days did you take it and how much??:winkwink:


----------



## TicTac

Hi ladies, 

I'm hoping I can join you. I've been a "lurker" on this board for a long time and decided to try soy this month after six months of unsuccessfully TTC. I am 31 years old and was on birth control for 10 years, coming off last October. My period came back like clockwork, every 29 to 30 days, but I have a CBFM and after using it for the past four months, determined I have a luteal phase of only 10 to 11 days. My doctor doesn't want to see me until we try for a few more months, but I am not a very patient woman. So ... I tried 120 mg of soy on cycle days 3 to 7 this month and bam! Moved up my ovulation by three days and got a peak on day 15 instead of 18. I'm cautiously hopefuly, but I really *felt* my ovulation for the first time, too, which made me think it was stronger / healthier. We BD'd on days 10, 12, 14, 15, 16 & 17 (sorry if that's too much TMI). I will keep you posted -- I'm going to do my best to not test until 14 DPO, which is May 21. I know I'm knew here and a "stranger," but I feel like I know all of you after spending hours pouring over your posts. Please keep your fingers crossed and say a prayer for us.


----------



## dandybrush

hi i was wondering if someone could explain to me what to do, im currently not very regular and was told to look here. 

I want to try natural ways to increase ovulation before i go down the dr route. Can someone please tell me how this works?


----------



## jojo-m

momtoaz said:


> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> megg so sorry hun thats so sad, hugs hope your ok.
> 
> I'm popping in from my hols to share my news! Soy does work, after 19 long cycles of nothing I now have a bfp on the second cycle or soy. I know its really early days so trying hard not to get ahead of myself. Hope it catching for the rest of you girls xx
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> What days did you take it and how much??:winkwink:Click to expand...

120mg days 2-6, did days 3-7 first month and got extra day on LP, think it gave me the chance I needed by going up to 11 day LP! 

xx


----------



## dandybrush

TicTac said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am 31 years old and was on birth control for 10 years, coming off last October. My period came back like clockwork, every 29 to 30 days, but I have a CBFM and after using it for the past four months, determined I have a luteal phase of only 10 to 11 days.

I too came off the pill last october after being on it for 5 years and my period only arrieved every 2 months, now its not even doing that :(


----------



## TicTac

I'm sorry, dandybrush. Hopefully you'll find some answers here than can get you back on the right track to regular cycles. I recently read Making Babies: A Proven 3-Month Program for Maximum Fertility by Sami S. David and Jill Blakeway. I found it really interesting and insightful.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx :) im still learning the lingo so i have no idea what CD and all those things mean, im very much a noob lol


----------



## renea&paul

Megg I saw that you're not suspose to do soy if you have thyroid problems. I know it worked for you but please be careful. Im sorry for your loss I know how it is to carry a baby for an amount of time only to find out the bad news. If its any consolation you're suspose to be more fertile now I got pregnant twice after my miscarriage in January. Good Luck you and your family are in my prayers. (Im going back to lurking now)


----------



## Megg33k

renea - Thanks, hun! :hugs: I know that Soy is bad for people with thyroid problems. I've never had anyone suggest that I might have a thyroid problem before Friday. And, my stupid freaking test results weren't called in to me today. So, I STILL don't know! I call the doc @ 3pm to see why no one had called. The receptionist took my info and said someone would call me back about the results. It's not almost 2am and I never heard from them. I think they closed about... oh... uhm... 9 hours ago! So, I hopefully tomorrow? I don't know! I won't be using it again if I have thyroid issues. Although, it worked 1000 times better for me than Clomid... So, it would be a shame! :(

Jojo - CONGRATS! :hugs: That's awesome news! :yipee:


----------



## Sparkly

Blumming docs Megg!!!! I hope you get your results today hun xxx

We found out yesterday my DH is a cystic fibrosis carrier :( I checked with my docs and I have never been tested....So I'm hoping to get an appointment later today to get the blood test, knowing my docs I won't get in to see them until later this week!!! fx xx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, wow! That's no fun, Sparkly! Hoping you aren't a carrier too! :hugs: FX'd!

Thanks... I hope I get them today too! I'm anxious enough, but I have some family stuff going on and my OH is being an arse since last night... So, I'm a mess right now! :(


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks hun x

:hugs: The stress is horrible, and can cause even the best of us to be arses sometimes, i'm sure he doesn't mean it hun xxx

My bright, intelligent, and beautiful 17 year old Son announced last night that he wants to join the army!!! So the atmosphere in our house last night was horrendous, we can't condone him doing it........actually my words were.....over my dead body :growlmad:

I had 3 panic attacks yesterday, they have only surfaced since my m/c, and I haven't had one for weeks, so I'm pissed that they're back :(


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, he's not that stressed... He was trying to be funny... It wasn't funny! You'd have to know my husband to understand that he doesn't worry about things... he doesn't stress... he doesn't really get upset. He reacts to major events like most people react to the weather report. He wasn't even upset/worried/stressed when he spent 9 days in the hospital with heart problems that nearly killed him. In fact, he was busy setting up job interviews from his hospital bed! :wacko:

Ugh @ your son wanting to join the army! I know its the right choice for some people, and I have tons of respect for people in the military... but I couldn't condone it for my future kids either! I can't imagine!

Panic attacks? That's what I was doing precisely 24 hours ago... I took myself a 1mg Xanax and went peacefully to sleep! LOL


----------



## Blah11

:hugs: Sparkly. My maternal grandmother lost 4 children through cystic fibrosis (my mum was the only one who didnt have it) so I had a lot of worry and panic when I was pregnant but Amelie was fine. Hope you're not a carrier too although I know RAF wife on here had a scare with CB as I think both her and FOB were carriers but her LO was also fine.


----------



## Peanut78

Hello ladies, can I join you...? :flower:

I am trying SI for the first time this month. Started taking it on cd 3. Am currently cd 6. My cycles are 35 days (or at least that is what I think because I have only had one cycle since I stopped bf'ing). Last cycle I O'ed on cd 17. I am hoping to bring O fwd a bit otherwise DH and I will not be in the same place at the right time for the next 2 months :nope:

For the last 3 days I have developed quite a bad rash. Went to the doctor and she said it is definitly an allergic reaction. Thing is I have not eaten or used anything new on my skin. Am wondering whether I have reacted to the SI...? Anybody heard of this?

Hoping we all have our BFP's soon!!!

xx


----------



## MrsWooolf

S*T i forgot soy last night... it was my second dose... i realised at 10am this morning so i took it then...

im freaking out and worrying what will happen??? can i still do it tonight.. or wil it be to much in one day??

xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

MrsW - I would just switch to mornings (if you don't get any bad side effects) for the next few doses and move on! I don't think it'll matter much! I honestly don't! :hugs:

peanut - I've not heard of anyone getting a rash from it... but that doesn't mean its not possible! Have you ever used/consumed any other soy products?


----------



## MrsWooolf

thanks megg... i got a fair bit of sickly feeling today... not sure if thats with end of af as she was nasty this cycle.. but all afternoon ive suffered with a major headache... id really like yo go back to taking it at night...

should i miss tonight and just take it 2moro night or will tonight be fine?

xxx


----------



## Peanut78

Megg33k said:


> MrsW - I would just switch to mornings (if you don't get any bad side effects) for the next few doses and move on! I don't think it'll matter much! I honestly don't! :hugs:
> 
> peanut - I've not heard of anyone getting a rash from it... but that doesn't mean its not possible! Have you ever used/consumed any other soy products?

OK, hope I am not a complete ignoramus here - but other soy products would include anything made from soy beans - right...? In which case, I am a miso soup lover and regularily make my own (which is based on soy bean paste). So no, never had a reaction from that before - good point.... I just can't pin-point where this rash is coming from... and I really do look like a leper.... lord knows how I will have DH BD if this rash continues till O :haha:


----------



## pink_bow

How much soy should I be taking? Ive ordered some 400mg tabs, is this dose too high? xx


----------



## ButterflyBaby

congratulations jojo!! *so* happy for you. i hope you have a really healthy and happy pregnancy :)

i'm on cd19. no ovulation so far, but i had a small amount of ewcm today, so hopefully soon!! this is supposed to be my first cycle of temping, but my body isn't making it very easy - i haven't been sleeping very well, been waking up at silly times in the morning forgot to temp a couple of times... still, we're :sex: every other day, so i won't miss ovulation... just might not know exactly when it happened!!


----------



## TicTac

Peanut78 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I just can't pin-point where this rash is coming from...
> 
> Aside from the actual soy isoflavones, perhaps you're having a reaction to one of the filler ingredients? I have the Spring Valley brand, which contain: Calcium, Soy Isoflavones, Dicalcium Phosphate, Cellulose, Croscarmellose, Vegetable Steric Acid, Silica, Cellulose Coating Vegetable Magnesium Stearate, and Calcium Carbonate.Click to expand...


----------



## renea&paul

sorry i rewrote it


----------



## renea&paul

pink_bow said:


> How much soy should I be taking? Ive ordered some 400mg tabs, is this dose too high? xx

(out of lurkdom again) This is wayyyyyyyyyy to high:nope: Soy is half the dose fo clomid and normally a doctor start you off with 50mg so I would not go over 120mg of soy to start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

MrsW - I think tonight would be okay! I don't think I'd wait till tomorrow night! But, you've probably already decided one way or the other since its way late there!

peanut - I have to agree that it would have to maybe be another ingredient in the Soy tabs if you regularly eat soybean products. Not the soy itself. Unless there's something else different... that's about all it could be!

pink_bow - I can't imagine they're 400mg. Are you sure they aren't 40mg? That's a normal tablet size! 400mg is WAAAAAAY TOO HIGH! 

Got my bloods... No thyroid issues. Back to the Soy for me! :)


----------



## pink_bow

Megg33k said:


> MrsW - I think tonight would be okay! I don't think I'd wait till tomorrow night! But, you've probably already decided one way or the other since its way late there!
> 
> peanut - I have to agree that it would have to maybe be another ingredient in the Soy tabs if you regularly eat soybean products. Not the soy itself. Unless there's something else different... that's about all it could be!
> 
> pink_bow - I can't imagine they're 400mg. Are you sure they aren't 40mg? That's a normal tablet size! 400mg is WAAAAAAY TOO HIGH!
> 
> Got my bloods... No thyroid issues. Back to the Soy for me! :)

It says on the bottle that there is 40% of soy in there so really its 160mg.Ive ordered some 100mg tabs now tho so shall take one of those a day. Quick question is anyone can help, I want to take the soy on cd3-7, but as I started my af yesterday afternoon, do I class today or yesterday as cd1?

thanks xx


----------



## MrsWooolf

thanks megg i took it last night anyway hope the little mix up with soy is lucky for me haha

xxx


----------



## momtoaz

pink_bow said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> MrsW - I think tonight would be okay! I don't think I'd wait till tomorrow night! But, you've probably already decided one way or the other since its way late there!
> 
> peanut - I have to agree that it would have to maybe be another ingredient in the Soy tabs if you regularly eat soybean products. Not the soy itself. Unless there's something else different... that's about all it could be!
> 
> pink_bow - I can't imagine they're 400mg. Are you sure they aren't 40mg? That's a normal tablet size! 400mg is WAAAAAAY TOO HIGH!
> 
> Got my bloods... No thyroid issues. Back to the Soy for me! :)
> 
> It says on the bottle that there is 40% of soy in there so really its 160mg.Ive ordered some 100mg tabs now tho so shall take one of those a day. Quick question is anyone can help, I want to take the soy on cd3-7, but as I started my af yesterday afternoon, do I class today or yesterday as cd1?
> 
> thanks xxClick to expand...

If it was a real flow and not just spotting, then count yesterday as CD1 and start them tomorrow. If it ws just spotting and not a real flow count today as CD1.


----------



## abstersmum

just wanted to say i have been taking 100mg of soy for 2 months and i got my bfp today, i had been trying for 6 months in total so i think it helped


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats! xx


----------



## Peanut78

abstersmum said:


> just wanted to say i have been taking 100mg of soy for 2 months and i got my bfp today, i had been trying for 6 months in total so i think it helped

Congrats! and thanks for letting us know :flower:


----------



## Peanut78

Eek! I think I took too much IS, my tablets came in 38 mg capsules so I took 4 a day (158 mg in total).... Is this likely to hinder O?

Btw, I stopped taking them today and my rash is already better so I reckon there was something in them that didn't agree with me.... Will try and switch brand nxt month.... 

xx


----------



## Megg33k

pink_bow - Class the first day of flow as CD1. So, it would be last night if it was more than spotting.

abstersmum - CONGRATS! :hugs: That's wonderful, honey!!! :yipee:

peanut - 158mg is probably fine. Its not going to hurt you or anything. I doubt its enough to hinder O. Its only about 79mg Clomid equivalent... That's between the normal starting dose and the normal 2nd dose. So, I think it'll be okay! :hugs:

I started pills to start my bleed. I should be bleeding by mid- to late-next week. Back on the horse, it seems!


----------



## abstersmum

thank you this group gave me some good advice when i decided to use soy fingers crossed for all


----------



## Sparkly

abstersmum said:


> just wanted to say i have been taking 100mg of soy for 2 months and i got my bfp today, i had been trying for 6 months in total so i think it helped

Congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## Peanut78

Megg33k said:


> pink_bow - Class the first day of flow as CD1. So, it would be last night if it was more than spotting.
> 
> abstersmum - CONGRATS! :hugs: That's wonderful, honey!!! :yipee:
> 
> peanut - 158mg is probably fine. Its not going to hurt you or anything. I doubt its enough to hinder O. Its only about 79mg Clomid equivalent... That's between the normal starting dose and the normal 2nd dose. So, I think it'll be okay! :hugs:
> 
> I started pills to start my bleed. I should be bleeding by mid- to late-next week. Back on the horse, it seems!

Thanks Megg, sorry for your loss hun :hugs:
Hoping for your next cycle luv :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, peanut! :hugs: I'm hoping too! Maybe it'll all workout sooner rather than later!

Edit: If I start bleeding when I think I will and O is CD16 (as usual)... my EDD would be the day after my 30th b-day! LOL Let's hope for that, okay? Okay!


----------



## momtoaz

abstersmum said:


> just wanted to say i have been taking 100mg of soy for 2 months and i got my bfp today, i had been trying for 6 months in total so i think it helped

Congrats!!


----------



## renea&paul

Megg you might want to use dollar store test or cheap test to test down your HCG before starting the soy because its only gonna delay and mess things up when you HPTs turn neg then start the soy and OPKS


----------



## Megg33k

My HCG was already down. Everything stopped growing a good 6 weeks ago, so my HCG was already back at <1. It likely never got very high to begin with. I guess that could be seen as the one silver lining!


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hi ladies,

cd21 for me. still no ovulation. i've had small amounts of ewcm, but i still don't feel like ovulation is one its way :(

my hopes and pma for a normal length cycle are slipping away :(


----------



## Blah11

Butterfly I didn't ov til CD24 this cycle :hugs: I think it takes a few cycles to bring ov closer and since we both had 50+ day cycles last time I think anything before CD30 is a huge improvement. Stay positive!


----------



## redhead31

Hi, I've started using SI's this week. Basically I've got a very irregular cycle and have been bleeding for over three weeks now. So on Monday I started taking 120mg of SIs and I'm taking my last lot today. I think my bleeding has slowed down quite a bit so fx the soya has given my cycle a boost and I will eventually ovulate - do you think what I did is ok?

Sparkly - can I just say you do not look old enough to have a 17-year-old son!! I was lurking on these pages and thought from your picture that you looked like you were in your 20s. I hope when I have a 17-year-old I look that good!

P.S - anyone in the UK on the lookout for SI's - Tesco sell them in 40mg capsules (so I take three at a time) for only £2.80 and it is 3for2 at the mo.


----------



## Blah11

I got my SI from tesco on 3for2 too! I got a SI, a multivit and a folic acid :)


----------



## redhead31

Yeah, I bought a tub of SI's, one of Evening Primrose Oil and one multi-vit. I wish I could be one of these people that find it easy to take tablets. I seem to spend about a minute with the tablet in my mouth, plucking up the courage to swallow - not that good when altogether I'm taking six a day :haha:


----------



## momtoaz

I have a question for you ladies, I'm taking Soy CD3-7, I'm on CD 7 now. My temps are higher than they were at this time last cycle. DId anyone notice that Soy made your temps higher? I'm not complaining....


----------



## Megg33k

redhead - I don't know exactly how it'll go since you weren't on a specific cycle day to start the soy. I hope it works, but don't lose hope if it doesn't... You might need a fresh cycle for it to truly due you good. Provera is what fixed my perpetual bleeding. But, its prescription only. Good luck, honey! :hugs:

momtoaz - Yes, I can raise your temps while you're taking it and a few days afterwards. It doesn't always, but that's likely the cause of it! :)


----------



## Sparkly

redhead31 said:


> Sparkly - can I just say you do not look old enough to have a 17-year-old son!! I was lurking on these pages and thought from your picture that you looked like you were in your 20s. I hope when I have a 17-year-old I look that good!

:cry: aww hun, I've got a tear in my eyes, but in a good way, that's the nicest thing i've heard for a long time :happydance: It must be a good piccie!!!!!! lol! I've just turned 40 last month, people do say I look good for it, and I am completely au-naturel, my mum looks good in her 60's however she had a facelift at my age :wacko: My hubby is 47 this year and he looks about 38 :haha: so we must be doing something right!! we don't smoke or drink, so I think that helps.

Good luck with the soy hun, I hope it does the trick for you xxxx


----------



## impatient

i took soy CD 3-7 (don't think I took enough), but FF says I OV. I don't agree with it because I didn't have any signs, but it's giving me hope that it may be just around the corrner:) Hoping for some higher temps!


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello ladies :)

i've had a tiny bit of blood-streaked ewcm today... maybe ovulation spotting? don't want to get my hopes up too much, but it would be nice!

we haven't :sex: all week :( we've both been so stressed out over work and other stuff that it just hasn't happened :( so if i am ovulating today, we've definitely missed our chance, but i'm going to make sure we make up for lost time over the weekend, in case i ovulate during the next few days.


----------



## Sparkly

Woo hoo!!! that's great news BB, that's usually a sign for me that I'm about to ovulate........what you doing on here???......get busy :) xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly - 40?!?! No effin' way! I'm not calling you a liar, but your picture is calling you a dirty, dirty liar! LOL OMG! How jealous am I? I thought you were younger than me... and I'm 29. :(


----------



## Sparkly

WTF???? :yipee::wohoo::dance: Megg and redhead.......I love you both for cheering up and old woman!!! lmao :flower:

Just in case you're wondering that is not an old pic, it was taken in January, we were on holiday in Egypt! I'm determined to find another pic that shows me closer now!!! you'll see how old I really look :(


----------



## Megg33k

Do you have FB? I demand to see something that makes you not look freaking 23! Btw, first you look crazy young and then you say you vacationed in Egypt? How much jealousy fueled hate do I have for you right now? A LOT (if you weren't so great that I couldn't possibly hate you!)!!!


----------



## TicTac

Hi Sue, 

This is the first month I've temped and until today, FF said I ovulated last Friday. Today it moved to Sunday -- I think this morning's crazy high temp, though, was probably because I had a very restless night of sleep and was laying in bed awake for awhile before I temped. I think I'll go by my CMFM, though, that gave me peaks last Friday and Saturday. I also had major O pain / achiness on Friday. 

Looking at my chart, do you guys think it was Friday, Saturday, or Sunday? Having a BBT chart and an OPK/monitor conflict is stressing me out. I'm leaning toward believing my monitor and the pains I had last Friday though. 

I really, really hope the soy worked this month.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d5240


----------



## Megg33k

Friday looks like a good candidate... but the chart doesn't look "wrong" as it is now... hmm... not sure! I always assume its the latest of the possible dates so I know the absolute latest day that AF should be due!


----------



## Sparkly

Looks like friday to me too hun tic tac, I usually trust my cbfm more, as temps can sometimes be affected my different things. I swore that I ov'd earlier than FF told me last cycle, but wasn't using my cbfm so I can't confirm it :shrug:

CD1 for me today :) To try.......or not to try.......dat is dee question?? (just saying it outloud with a french accent....ahem!!)


----------



## Megg33k

TO TRY! TO TRY! :yipee:


----------



## TicTac

I vote for trying, too!  

Thanks for looking at my chart ladies. I think those early temp spikes threw off FF, too. I'm not a very good sleeper and I think that affects things. I was back to a more normal 97.7 today after yesterday's 98.4 reading, too. I think temping may just be difficult / innacurate for me and my sleep patterns. Definitely glad I have the monitor, too.


----------



## Blah11

Hi ladies, hope you're all well in here :) I'm plodding along my 2ww on 6DPO, not testing til 1 week today if AF doesnt get me beforehand! My last 3 temps are reallly high. this morning was a 98.2 and coverline was 97.3.. dunno what that means but I'm pretending its a good thing LOL

Butterfly FX that you BD and catch the eggy!
I agree with the others, no way in hell do you look 40 Sparkly :shock:
Welcome aboard tictac!


----------



## Megg33k

Blah - My coverline is always 97.3... 98.2 is a really good temp for me! So, I agree with you! LOL


----------



## Sparkly

I'm not a good sleeper either tictac, if I sleep longer than 3 hours at a time, I'm surprised! I would probably sleep better if my DH didn't snore so loudly.....but he does...so I don't....can't sleep without him, I've tried! I believe taking temps vaginally can be more reliable.....I haven't tried it yet though.

I may not entirely look 40, but I feel it!

Megg the Egypt hols, was actually our long awaited honeymoon, we've been married for 15 years, and never been on hols without our son!! not even a honeymoon.....so don't be jealous :) How are you doing today hunny?


----------



## Megg33k

Well... I would never begrudge you your honeymoon! But, I would like to see a lot more countries than I've actually seen! I've only the US, Canada, the Bahamas and Mexico! That's not nearly enough for me! I need to get across an ocean at some point though!!! Its important!

I'm okay today... Feeling pretty decent! I finished my last dose of Provera to start my bleed. So, now I'm just waiting for 2-5 (usually) days for that so I can get on with the testing!


----------



## redhead31

Hi everyone, well I should have expected that not even the mighty soya would stop this bleeding. I've got some noristerone left over from a year ago when I had a non-stop bleed so I might take that again and then take soya again next time.

Sparkly - a honeymoon in Egypt sounds lovely - no wonder you look so relaxed and happy in your pic. Have you tested yet - don't keep us all in suspense!!
Megg33 - I would love to go to the Bahamas, Canada and Mexico, you are v lucky as they look like amazing places. Most of my holidays have been spent in Europe (easiest place to get to for a sunny holiday from the UK). If you ever get the chance to go to Italy then do it, the big cities are v expensive (diet coke costing 8 euros!!) but we rented a cute one-bedroom villa in a little Tuscan village which had a cafe serving pizzas for 4 euros. I'm like you, I want to see more of the world - just wish I had the money to do it!!
Blah - enjoy your 2ww, I wish I could join you. Fx that May is your month.
Tic Tac - I use a monitor and there have been months when I would have been lost without it. As I have such irregular cycles temping wouldn't work for me as, from what people have said, you only know you have ovulated after it has happened, which in most cases is too late. Bring on the fertility monitor I say.


----------



## Sparkly

Hi red. sorry to hear about your bleeding, I hope it gets sorted soon hun x

We weren't ttc in my last cycle, I'm on CD 2 today, and we are going to try this time...So bring on the ovulation :winkwink: I've brought out my cbfm, switched it on and it was on CD 80!!!!!!!! It was still on my cycle from January!!! I hope it doesn't think I'm gonna have another 80 day cycle!! It could do with a button that you press to tell it your preggie, other than that it's a brill piece of kit imho x


----------



## Megg33k

redhead - I'd love to go to Italy! I'm 50% Italian!!! I wish Europe was the easiest place for me to vacation! Most of the places I want to visit are in Europe! I was in Niagara Falls, ON twice, Nassau and Coco Cay Bahamas once on a cruise (Royal Caribbean's Sovereign of the Seas that has been retired), and Cozumel Mexico once on a cruise (Royal Caribbean's Navigator of the Seas). The Bahamas were hot and dirty! I wouldn't go back unless I just didn't get off the ship! Cozumel was okay, but I burn easily and that's about all I got out of my afternoon at the beach! Niagara Falls is absolutely breathtaking and everyone should see it at least once!!!! Cruises are the way to go... Screw the "destination"... its all about the ship! Royal Caribbean stole my heart! LOL


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello ladies,

cd 24. still no ovulation, as far as i can tell.

i've been temping this month, but it's not really getting me anywhere because my sleep patterns are all over the place and i haven't been able to temp properly because of the OH being annoyed with the beeping of the thermometer :( my temp shot up yesterday, but i hadn't had much sleep and its back down again today, so it seems i'm still waiting for that egg :(

i'm starting to worry that i'm going to have another really long cycle :(


----------



## yodamiles

Hi there, I introduced myself a few weeks back, but haven't posted since. This is my first cycle using 120mg of soy on CD 3-7 and my first month using CBFM. I have long irregular cycles. I'm on CD 25 today and for the past two days I've had EWCM, but all lows on my monitor. So frustrating. I also feel like EWCM is starting to dry up which is normal for me before I ovulate. I'm not sure what's going on!!

BuuterflyBaby... how long are your cycles normally? Mine have been 37 days, 59 days and 48 days. It's so frustrating!


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hi yodamiles, until recently, my cycles were fairly regular, usually 28/29 days long... but then i took B50 complex because i had short lp, and my last two cycles were 33 and then 64 days long :(

i stopped taking the B50 complex because that was the only thing that i had changed, but i still haven't ovulated, so it's looking like another long cycle for me :( i hate not knowing what's going on.

i'm starting to think that i'm just not supposed to have a baby :(


----------



## marie87

ButterflyBaby said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> cd 24. still no ovulation, as far as i can tell.
> 
> i've been temping this month, but it's not really getting me anywhere because my sleep patterns are all over the place and i haven't been able to temp properly because of the OH being annoyed with the beeping of the thermometer :( my temp shot up yesterday, but i hadn't had much sleep and its back down again today, so it seems i'm still waiting for that egg :(
> 
> i'm starting to worry that i'm going to have another really long cycle :(

Same here Butterfly.. CD25 and no ovulation:cry: My chart is all over the place.

Dont want another long cycle (77 days the last one).

Hope everything clears up for both of us.:flower:


----------



## ButterflyBaby

so you're only one day ahead of me, marie87 :) i guess that makes us cycle buddies! lol.

i really hope ovulation happens for us both soon, hun, and that we both have shorter cycles than last time (couldn't get much longer than 64 and 77, surely?!).

the way i figure it, my last cycle was 64 days long, so assuming (dreaming really, since i know my lp was short before the long cycle) that i have a regular 14 day lp this month, if i ovulate any time before cd50, i'll have a shorter cycle than last time... obviously, i'd like it to be *much* shorter, so i'd like to ovulate soon...!


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, girls! Sorry you're having ovulation issues! :hugs: I wish there was something that could be done mid-cycle to try and force it without medical intervention! I hate that we do everything we can so very early and just have to hope for the best! Sincerely hoping that those eggies show for you gals any day now!


----------



## marie87

Butterflybaby.. I think that makes us cycle buddies too! so we can go through this cycle together. After these long cycles we had it would be perfect if we can have a shorter one (and the most important thing, OVULATE:winkwink:). Do you have a link to your chart?

Megg.. you are the sweetest girl:hugs:, Thank you:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... You're welcome! :hugs: That made me smile!


----------



## Blah11

yodamiles said:


> Hi there, I introduced myself a few weeks back, but haven't posted since. This is my first cycle using 120mg of soy on CD 3-7 and my first month using CBFM. I have long irregular cycles. I'm on CD 25 today and for the past two days I've had EWCM, but all lows on my monitor. So frustrating. I also feel like EWCM is starting to dry up which is normal for me before I ovulate. I'm not sure what's going on!!
> 
> BuuterflyBaby... how long are your cycles normally? Mine have been 37 days, 59 days and 48 days. It's so frustrating!

It was my first month using CBFM and I got my first high on CD22 and a peak on CD23 and 24 so it can change REALLY quickly.


----------



## Blah11

:hugs: girls, must be so frustrating. I hope I never get another 50day cycle let alone 60+ :(


----------



## yodamiles

Blah11 said:


> yodamiles said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, I introduced myself a few weeks back, but haven't posted since. This is my first cycle using 120mg of soy on CD 3-7 and my first month using CBFM. I have long irregular cycles. I'm on CD 25 today and for the past two days I've had EWCM, but all lows on my monitor. So frustrating. I also feel like EWCM is starting to dry up which is normal for me before I ovulate. I'm not sure what's going on!!
> 
> BuuterflyBaby... how long are your cycles normally? Mine have been 37 days, 59 days and 48 days. It's so frustrating!
> 
> It was my first month using CBFM and I got my first high on CD22 and a peak on CD23 and 24 so it can change REALLY quickly.Click to expand...

Thanks, Blah! That gives me hope that my peak is around the corner!

I only have a few days left before the monitor stops asking for sticks. I'm just going to do a hard reset and keep going. There is no way this monitor can "get to know me" anyway! My cycles are way too erratic! Has anyone here ever done this?


----------



## TicTac

I didn't get a peak on my monitor until the second month, on CD18. I was relieved, since I had 17 days of high the first month. 

Then, the third month, I had another 17 days of high and no peak. I was super stressed about it, but by manually "reading" my sticks, CD18 sure looked like a peak to me. I think the monitor just didn't pick it up (or so I like to believe).

Month four was pretty normal, like month two -- three days of high before a peak on CD18. 

Then, this month with soy, month five, I got a peak on CD15, after only one day of high on CD14 (the monitor starts asking me for sticks on CD9). 

So yes, I totally understand what you're going through with the machine making you crazy!! I hope that for you, like me, it will get better with time.


----------



## ButterflyBaby

cd25 today... had quite a bit of ewcm this afternoon, so hopefully i'm a step closer to ovulation! saying that though, we :sex: last night, so it might just be left over semen, although that's usually gone by lunch time and the ewcm was after that... i'll make sure we :sex: again tonight, just in case... fingers crossed!

i can't link to my chart, i'm afraid, marie :( when i opened the ff account, i stupidly picked a username that used my real name and i'm really careful about putting that kind of info online :( my chart is rubbish anyway :( i've missed loads of days and the temps i have taken are probably very inaccurate - i don't sleep very well and i keep taking it at wildly different times :(

do you think you're any closer to ovulation?

thanks for the support, everyone. it's really lovely :)


----------



## marie87

ButterflyBaby said:


> cd25 today... had quite a bit of ewcm this afternoon, so hopefully i'm a step closer to ovulation! saying that though, we :sex: last night, so it might just be left over semen, although that's usually gone by lunch time and the ewcm was after that... i'll make sure we :sex: again tonight, just in case... fingers crossed!
> 
> i can't link to my chart, i'm afraid, marie :( when i opened the ff account, i stupidly picked a username that used my real name and i'm really careful about putting that kind of info online :( my chart is rubbish anyway :( i've missed loads of days and the temps i have taken are probably very inaccurate - i don't sleep very well and i keep taking it at wildly different times :(
> 
> do you think you're any closer to ovulation?
> 
> thanks for the support, everyone. it's really lovely :)

Aww, never mind about the chart, I understand:flower:

Keep that BD in case you are ovulating, so you dont miss the chance.

Well, about me.. I dont know, I think AF got me.. I am spotting almost light flow:shrug: Honestly, I am happy that I had a 26 cycle. Let's see what this month bring me after all.


----------



## 4Sadi

Ah ha! I just posted a new thread about this - I'm glad to found this buddy group. I haven't YET tried it but I'm leaning towards trying it next cycle (if she shows that is).


----------



## yodamiles

Well it's CD 28 for me and still a low on my monitor. Oh how I hate long cycles! I'm feeling lots of sharp twinges so maybe, just maybe my body is gearing up!

Blah - When do you plan on testing? How are you feeling?


----------



## MrsWooolf

hi ladies just got our sperm results back and they were not so good... im so upset can anyone help me?? is there even point in us ttc and taking soy!! i feel so angry i wasovulating and soy fixed that and now this.... i fele useless!! 
Volume 2.6ml 
Sperm Concentration 19.9million
Count 51.74milion
Motility 19%
Morphology 0%
xxx


----------



## Megg33k

MrsWooolf said:


> hi ladies just got our sperm results back and they were not so good... im so upset can anyone help me?? is there even point in us ttc and taking soy!! i feel so angry i wasovulating and soy fixed that and now this.... i fele useless!!
> Volume 2.6ml
> Sperm Concentration 19.9million
> Count 51.74milion
> Motility 19%
> Morphology 0%
> xxx

I looked some of it up...

https://www.drmalpani.com/book/chapter4b.html
(good, simple explanations of possible complications with each criteria)
https://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/guide/semen-analysis
(pg 2 of WebMD has "normal" results and what they mean)

If you want honesty, the things I've just read don't bode very well for conceiving naturally... unless I misunderstood what I was reading.

The motility isn't great, but morphology of 0%... I'm not quite sure how they work around that. It said that 15% is acceptable... and it seemed to suggest that there are different standards that the sperm can be held to. I don't know how strict of a standard they used. 

I know they will usually want to do 2 SA's to be sure that the first wasn't skewed for some reason. 

I also found this on another message board type thing:



person #1 said:

> My DH got his SA results back and
> it said he has 0% morphology.
> What does this mean?
> Will we ever be able to conceive?




person #2 said:

> RESPONSE:
> Ouch!!
> That means that none of the sperm
> were healthy or formed properly..
> If it can not be resolved you
> may need donor insem or IVF
> if they can make a few good men.
> But please get a second count in 6 weeks
> and have him wear boxers and stay out of heat.
> Good luck.

So, I guess there's some hope of changing that number?

I'm really sorry, hun! :hugs: I wanted to tell you that it was all fine and everything... but I couldn't say it in good faith! I hope you're not angry at me for being honest. I really hope it all gets worked out somehow. If you ever need a good vent, I'm around! :hugs:


----------



## TicTac

Oh, MrsWooolf. How terribly difficult -- that is tough, tough news and I'm sorry to hear you're facing this issue. I'll be praying that the second round of testing comes back with better results. 

Today is CD28 in my world -- AF usually shows on days 29 or 30, so I'm getting nervous. I woke up about an hour and a half earlier than normal today and temped, to find that it had plummeted by .8 degrees over yesterday (yesterday was 97.9, today was 97.1). I was just heartbroken. I fell back into a deep sleep for two hours, though, and when I woke up, I temped again and it was back to a normal post-o reading of 97.9.

Sooo ... was my thermometer off? Did my crazy sleep just screw it up and I should throw out today's temp? Or, is AF imminent? 

All thoughts and ideas welcome!


----------



## ButterflyBaby

sorry to hear your news, mrswooolf :(

i'm cd 27 today. lots and lots of ewcm over the last two days and had a really weird pain in my right side - kind of like a sharp pulsating pain... but it only lasted about 10 minutes, so i don't know whether it has anything to do with anything.

my temp dropped way down today too, much lower than it's been on any other day this cycle. i haven't been sleeping too well lately though, so i don't know how accurate any of my temps are!! this is my first cycle of temping so i'm not sure if it means anything - is it normal for temp to drop dramatically around ovulation?

marie - a 27 day cycle is much better than a super long cycle!! but we're not cycle buddies anymore! :( still... we'll just have to be united in our hatred of long cycles instead ;) lol.


----------



## TicTac

ButterflyBaby said:


> ... is it normal for temp to drop dramatically around ovulation?

You may be having your pre-ovulatory "dip ..." Found this on the SteadyHealth site, but can't post the URL since I'm too new a B&B member. Thought you might find it helpful, though.

"During the first part of a woman's menstrual cycle, basal body temperatures will be lower, and the first half of your menstrual cycle is called the follicular phase. Right before ovulation, you will have a slight drop in temperature followed by a sharp rise in basal temperature. Not all women will have a drop in temperature before ovulation, but if you do notice a temperature drop, start having intercourse then. Around the time you ovulate, you should see a rise in temperature. When you notice this, you have already ovulated. That is why charting works best when done for a few months constantly."


----------



## Megg33k

TicTac said:


> Oh, MrsWooolf. How terribly difficult -- that is tough, tough news and I'm sorry to hear you're facing this issue. I'll be praying that the second round of testing comes back with better results.
> 
> Today is CD28 in my world -- AF usually shows on days 29 or 30, so I'm getting nervous. I woke up about an hour and a half earlier than normal today and temped, to find that it had plummeted by .8 degrees over yesterday (yesterday was 97.9, today was 97.1). I was just heartbroken. I fell back into a deep sleep for two hours, though, and when I woke up, I temped again and it was back to a normal post-o reading of 97.9.
> 
> Sooo ... was my thermometer off? Did my crazy sleep just screw it up and I should throw out today's temp? Or, is AF imminent?
> 
> All thoughts and ideas welcome!

You should use the 97.9. FF specifically says (somewhere) that you should use the temperature that is most similar to your usual temping circumstances. Waking up for a moment and temping doesn't matter much. Since you went back to sleep, you should definitely use the more normal timed temp! I don't think AF is imminent! :hugs:


----------



## TicTac

Thank you, Megg. That really made me feel better -- I just need to chill!! Thanks for your support. :)


----------



## Megg33k

Eh, we all freak out about temps! I expect the same from you when I'm freaking out in 3 weeks! LOL :hugs:


----------



## MrsWooolf

oh shit!!! lol thanks megg honesty is what i need!!! ive been googling all night and came across alot of info.... im sooo upset its unreal i just cant believe this!!! i honestly cant believe this... 

plan of action to keep trying of course... health eating, exercise, LOTS of fruit and veg, vitamins and re test in 8 weeks.... 

everytime i look at my man i just want to cry!!! dont think i can handle this ttc!!! 

thanks ladies!!

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

MrsWooolf said:


> oh shit!!! lol thanks megg honesty is what i need!!! ive been googling all night and came across alot of info.... im sooo upset its unreal i just cant believe this!!! i honestly cant believe this...
> 
> plan of action to keep trying of course... health eating, exercise, LOTS of fruit and veg, vitamins and re test in 8 weeks....
> 
> everytime i look at my man i just want to cry!!! dont think i can handle this ttc!!!
> 
> thanks ladies!!
> 
> xxx

Hopefully you can get those #'s improved in the next 2 months! I don't know if he drinks, but try to keep him from it. Keep him out of hot water. Nothing tight on the naughty bits! All of that! There are also herbals that can help with sperm and whatnot... not sure which ones off the top of my head though! It couldn't hurt!


----------



## renea&paul

(coming out of lurkdom again) 
Mrs Woolf tell your husband to take vit c, zinc and one a day for mens prostate health it work wonder tell him to do it everyday until the next test. Thats what my husband use. GL


----------



## Leilani

And Selenium MrsW. I think the morphology is your main issue, as the number is fine, the motility a bit low, but they are moving. My DH hasn't had his morphology analysed, but our FS didn't seem to be too concerned - due to low volume and numbers we're going down the IVF route now, probably ICSI, but that will depend on his sample on the day I guess!

Sorry it wasn't good news, but now you can implement a plan of attack and look at what your options are.


----------



## renea&paul

Leilani I dont know if she should add more selenium because the one a days have 105mcg in it but she can google vit for sperm, thats how I found the ones for my husband.


----------



## Blah11

Sorry for your news MrsWoolf :( 






This feels a bit inappropriate now but I tested this morning and got my BFP. Still in complete shock as it was our first cycle so we feel very lucky.


----------



## Blah11

ButterflyBaby said:


> sorry to hear your news, mrswooolf :(
> 
> i'm cd 27 today. lots and lots of ewcm over the last two days and had a really weird pain in my right side - kind of like a sharp pulsating pain... but it only lasted about 10 minutes, so i don't know whether it has anything to do with anything.
> 
> my temp dropped way down today too, much lower than it's been on any other day this cycle. i haven't been sleeping too well lately though, so i don't know how accurate any of my temps are!! this is my first cycle of temping so i'm not sure if it means anything - is it normal for temp to drop dramatically around ovulation?
> 
> marie - a 27 day cycle is much better than a super long cycle!! but we're not cycle buddies anymore! :( still... we'll just have to be united in our hatred of long cycles instead ;) lol.

I got a temp dip before I ovulated too hun. It was at coverline 97.3 then dipped to 96.8 and went back up to 97.2 on ovulation day then above coverline for 1dpo. FX you're oving today. get BDing!


----------



## Peanut78

Sorry Mrs Woolf :hugs:

Blah - fantastic news - congrats hun :thumbup:

Well I am cd 15 today and still no sign of O.... I really thought the soy would bring my O on earlier this cycle... :cry:
Now am getting worried I have messed up my cycle and maybe won't O at all - I have none of the symptoms I usually have in the run up to O (last cycle I O'ed on CD 17)....


----------



## yodamiles

Blah - Congratulations!!! You must be thrilled! How much soy did you take and which days did you take it?


----------



## MrsWooolf

Blah MASSIVE congrats!! happy for you :)

thanks ladies this morning i woke up ready to get go... i had a sulk and now im ready to hit this hard... been googling like mad and have been looking at vitamins etc...

we dont smoke or drink that often but its been cut out... fresh fruit and veg water im really praying all this makes a diff and in 8 weeks we will see a difference.. im still going to ttc... i might not take soy next cycle and see what my body is doing natural now...

no point taking soy if its going to be in it for long haul?? what do you ladies recon??

i scared i stop soy my cycles will go back to unregular etc??

thanks again ladies i couldnt do this without you lot you know!!

xxxx


----------



## marie87

Blah11 said:


> Sorry for your news MrsWoolf :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This feels a bit inappropriate now but I tested this morning and got my BFP. Still in complete shock as it was our first cycle so we feel very lucky.

OMG !!! Congratsssss!!:happydance:

:flower:


----------



## Blah11

yodamiles said:


> Blah - Congratulations!!! You must be thrilled! How much soy did you take and which days did you take it?

120mg CD3-7. It really does work, it makes you ovulate but I guess I was just super lucky that OHs swimmers met my eggy first time round!


----------



## momtoaz

Congrats BLAH!!! 


MrsWolf- sorry to hear about your dh's swimmers. But I think it's great you're being strong and taking matters into your own hands. I know of at least one vitamin that helps, Zinc. I have my dh on it, however no known sperm issues, just figured it can't hurt right? I'd be like you and google and do my best to get dh to take any type of vit/supplement that would aid in increasing sperm counts/motility, etc. What about Maca for your dh? It's a superfood, and supposed to help fertility for both men and women. It's $$, but if it works then why not. GL and I hope your able to solve this without intervention.


----------



## ButterflyBaby

congratulations Blah11!! i am so so pleased for you!!

my temp was down again this morning - same temp as yesterday - and my cm is streaked with blood today. still ewcm, but less of it than there's been over the last two days. this all sounds positive, i know.. but my PMA has been spread a little bit too thin!!

i hope i ovulate soon - i'm on cd28 and i'm bored of this bit of my cycle now!!


----------



## TicTac

Just wanted to let you know that I'm "out" for this month. *She* showed last night. Back to the drawing board ... I have a doctor's appointment on the Tuesday after Memorial Day to discuss my a possible LPD, though. So hopefully some real answers soon.


----------



## lilmisscasper

Hi ladies, hope you dont mind if i join in!! My soy is in the post.... cant wait to start next cycle!! :) how is everyone finding it? any side effects? xx


----------



## Megg33k

Blah11 said:


> This feels a bit inappropriate now but I tested this morning and got my BFP. Still in complete shock as it was our first cycle so we feel very lucky.

First, I don't think any of us would ever begrudge anyone their BFP... So, its definitely not inappropriate! It gives hope! At least, it does for me! :hugs: Second... CONGRATS!!! :yipee:



MrsWooolf said:


> Blah MASSIVE congrats!! happy for you :)
> 
> thanks ladies this morning i woke up ready to get go... i had a sulk and now im ready to hit this hard... been googling like mad and have been looking at vitamins etc...
> 
> we dont smoke or drink that often but its been cut out... fresh fruit and veg water im really praying all this makes a diff and in 8 weeks we will see a difference.. im still going to ttc... i might not take soy next cycle and see what my body is doing natural now...
> 
> no point taking soy if its going to be in it for long haul?? what do you ladies recon??
> 
> i scared i stop soy my cycles will go back to unregular etc??
> 
> thanks again ladies i couldnt do this without you lot you know!!
> 
> xxxx

You sound like you have a solid plan. As far as the Soy... I personally think that if you're truly worried that your cycles might go back to being irregular if you stop, you'd just be making your TTC life HARDER by stopping. You were dealing with irregular cycles prior to the Soy and that was a problem. You fixed it. Now, you've come up against another problem and are working on it. I don't know that you should open yourself up to dealing with his SA on top of the possibility of your cycles going irregular again. But, that's totally up to you! I'm just offering an opinion! :hugs:


----------



## momtoaz

Megg33k said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> This feels a bit inappropriate now but I tested this morning and got my BFP. Still in complete shock as it was our first cycle so we feel very lucky.
> 
> First, I don't think any of us would ever begrudge anyone their BFP... So, its definitely not inappropriate! It gives hope! At least, it does for me! :hugs: Second... CONGRATS!!! :yipee:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWooolf said:
> 
> 
> Blah MASSIVE congrats!! happy for you :)
> 
> thanks ladies this morning i woke up ready to get go... i had a sulk and now im ready to hit this hard... been googling like mad and have been looking at vitamins etc...
> 
> we dont smoke or drink that often but its been cut out... fresh fruit and veg water im really praying all this makes a diff and in 8 weeks we will see a difference.. im still going to ttc... i might not take soy next cycle and see what my body is doing natural now...
> 
> no point taking soy if its going to be in it for long haul?? what do you ladies recon??
> 
> i scared i stop soy my cycles will go back to unregular etc??
> 
> thanks again ladies i couldnt do this without you lot you know!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> You sound like you have a solid plan. As far as the Soy... I personally think that if you're truly worried that your cycles might go back to being irregular if you stop, you'd just be making your TTC life HARDER by stopping. You were dealing with irregular cycles prior to the Soy and that was a problem. You fixed it. Now, you've come up against another problem and are working on it. I don't know that you should open yourself up to dealing with his SA on top of the possibility of your cycles going irregular again. But, that's totally up to you! I'm just offering an opinion! :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree with this, based on your siggy stats, you weren't O'ing before Soy and seem to be O'ing now with the Soy. I'd stick with it since it doesn't seem to be doing any harm.


----------



## MrsWooolf

honesy ladies i love your opions!! i NEED them lol

i was just worried about over doing my ovaires with soy? say IF we need to go for ivf it will be a logn wait as i heard if you private before your free nhs shots... private shots come off your nhs shots.. like 3 nhs but before hand you do 2 private leaves you 1 nhs... im unsure on this but if were true id want to do nhs 1s first... anyway to my question lol say ivf was 14 months away could i take soy all that time? 

Also i thought myself on this and thought ill keep up with soy it would be silly to stop taking it a i wont O without out and this could be a fluke sa result so theres no point not trying!!! and the more weight i manage to shift it should get my periods going better without soy...

thanks ladies.. oh and dont worry megg im totally with you on how blah feels... its fab news and bfps keep me going!! 

ps day 2 of the diet and going strong!! LOL

xxxx


----------



## Peanut78

Got a + OPK today, which I reckon means I will O tomorrow - that brings me to O on cd 16 rather than 17... at least one day earlier - yay! :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

MrsW - Not sure how long you can do Soy. If you do end up with a 14 month wait for IVF, you could definitely take some months off of the soy. Like you said, your cycles might fall into line as time goes on. So, maybe do several months of it, then take 3 off or something and go back if you need to, iykwim?

peanut - YAY for O!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsWooolf

yeh megg thats what im going to do... perfect lol 

peanut WOOP roll on O!!

xxx


----------



## Blah11

Thanks everyone :hugs:

Sorry tictac that Af showed but FX for this cycle X

I ssaid I wouldnt do soy over 6 months without a break :shrug: idk if theres a real time limit so to speak? How long do they let u use clomid for?


----------



## Blah11

Peanut78 said:


> Got a + OPK today, which I reckon means I will O tomorrow - that brings me to O on cd 16 rather than 17... at least one day earlier - yay! :thumbup:

wow cd16 is a great result! Only 2 days 'late' from being a normal cycle :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

'Most authorities recommend taking Clomid for no more than six cycles'

So tbh I'd take it 6 cycles max then take a break for a few months maybe?


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, I agree with the 6 cycles! :)


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, havnt been on in a while but i have a question for u all....
do any of you spot mid cycle ( for me cd 14) or during O...? 

I had a kinda weird cycle this time around...i started but really only had spotting with a little red then it went away in 5 days then on cd 14 i had spotting again with a dot of pink and that was for about 3 days. on the first day of my spotting the 2nd time i had some twinges/pinching on the right side.....never had the weird spotting 2 times with in 14 days before


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, I would say that it's ovulatory spotting... Its a very good, fertile sign (if that's what it is)! :)


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello ladies, cd30 for me. still no confirmation that ovulation has happened :(

my temp dropped really low for two days, went back up to normal yesterday, and dropped a bit today. ewcm has gone, so i guess either i haven't ovulated, or i did ovulate and my temps aren't accurate - my sleeping patterns are erratic, so i guess it's possible.

after seeing my temp drop so low, having so much ewcm and having a bit of blood-streaked ewcm and a srtange pain in my right side as well... i was convinced i was ovulating, but now i'm not so sure :(

feeling quite down today because now i feel like, if i haven't ovulated, this cycle could go on forever and soy hasn't worked for me so far :( i'll give it another go next cycle - i already feel like this isn't going to be my cycle for a BFP :( - but i have no way of knowing how long this cycle is going to be or why my cycles have suddenly become so irregular after seeming to settle down to 28/29 days quite quickly after coming off the pill :(

i'm also worried about my weight. i'm not very overweight, but i need to lose about 1.5st to get to my goal weight and my weightloss has really slowed down :( i'm currently on Slimming World but i'm finding it harder to control my portions and seem to slip off track easily when i eat out. I got to goal with Weight Watchers in the past, and am considering going back, as it forces me to control my portion sizes and my weightloss is more consistant when on Slimming World... but i seem to eat more healthily on Slimming World (when i'm following it properly), i cook from scratch a lot more and eat less processed foods (which i'm worried i would slip away from on Weight Watchers)... plus, if i joined Weight Watchers and then fell pregnant (which is feeling less and less likely every day!) i'd have to quit because you can't be a WW member when you're pregnant... which is part of the reason why i joined SW in the first place - because ass long as your midwife says it's ok, you can carry on following the plan.

sorry for the long rambling post, ladies... my brain's just feeling really fuzzy today :( any advice (regarding my cycle or my weightloss) would be much appreciated.


----------



## Megg33k

ButterflyBaby - I wish I had good advice on the weight loss. I think that Weight Watchers has some VERY critical flaws. There aren't many (if any) restrictions, and that's something that can easily be exploited while still "following the rules." I know NOTHING about Slimming World though. 

As far as your cycle... Can you maybe take a screenshot of your chart? Are you free user on FF or do you pay for it? If you pay for it, you can change your "sharing" url so that it doesn't involve your name. You are the one who used their name and that's why you don't link to it, yeah? Anyway, even a screen shot of your chart might help. That wouldn't give away any info. I think it sounds like you may have ovulated, but its hard to know for sure! :hugs: Sorry I wasn't more help!


----------



## pink_bow

Hey girls, Im on cd12 today, cbfm is showing low but have a little ewcm but maybe thats a side affect of the soy? 

Im not holding out for a perfect 28 day cycle but I am so hoping that the soy works and I can have a shorter cycle than the last one!

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Some have definitely said that the Soy improved their EWCM... had more of it and had it sooner. I never got the rather fortunate side effect LOL


----------



## ButterflyBaby

Megg, i do pay for FF, but have no idea how to change my sharing url... lol.


https://img132.imagevenue.com/loc202/th_42144_chart_122_202lo.jpg

the above should be my chart... temps are all over the place and no ovulation so far - not even close :(

i agree that weight watchers has it's flaws... i think slimming world (and any other diet) does too. with weight watchers, it is very easy to eat nothing but crap and still stick to your points limit, but with slimming world, it's possibly to eat all day and eat huge portion sizes because as long as it's "free" food, nothing has to be weighed or counted.

i'd like to think that if i went back to weight watchers, i'd keep the good habits i've learned from slimming world (i used to *hate* veg - still do, actually - but now i eat veg with nearly every meal, for example) but i'm sure some bad habits (more processed food/ready meals) would creap back into my diet.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm getting ready for an eating habit overhaul too! I'm starting tomorrow... hopefully! I think its crap that I don't really eat worse than a lot of people yet I gain weight on top of being quite overweight already when others don't! How did I get dealt that hand? Anyway, enough whining out of me! I'm not going with a program... just using some nutritional knowledge!

Hmm @ your chart! I see what you mean! To change your url, go to "Sharing" then "Homepage Setup" then (at the top below your url) "Change URL"... Its easy! :)


----------



## moxie08

Two cycles of Soy.

First one was 2-5 and the second one was 4-7. Both times I've had two clear estrogen surges, and both times I ovulated properly on the second one. The first cycle I ovulated at the usual day 19/20. The second cycle, I was delayed to day 24 (the first surge was on my usual day at 19/20). 

In the primary estrogen surges, I do get a dip followed by increasing temps identical to a proper luteal phase, as well as the usual progression of luteal phase symptoms -- but no positive OPK (though it comes close). The secondary estrogen surges have a stronger result on the OPK and are followed by a stronger rise in temperatures. 

Last cycle, my luteal phase was extended by 2/3 days which was unexpected and stressful. I expect this one to be similarly extended. Generally, the soy cycles have had more stable, consistent temperatures, but they've also had heightened side effects to the hormonal changes. A lot of cramping!

I'm not going to be using soy after this as I don't like the changes it has made to my cycle. Hopefully the outcome will be positive! I coincidentally have an ultrasound on Tuesday so can verify ovulation and uterine lining then. See you in 17 days!


----------



## Blah11

Hey girls I'm back. I had a chemical I think, I'm cd1 again anyway :( Bit sad but its not the end of the world, eggy was obviously not quite right. ON TO NEXT CYCLE!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh no, Blah! :hugs: I'm so sorry!


----------



## Sparkly

:hugs: blah sorry hun xxx


----------



## Peanut78

Hi ladies :flower:

Blah, sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs:

I had a +OPK some days ago, but didn't have any ovulation twinges which I usually get the following day (or at least I did last cycle and can't remember what used to happen before having my son).... Do you all think this may mean I didn't ovulate? I thought with taking soy it was supposed to increase my symptoms...? :shrug:


----------



## Blah11

Maybe you got the twinges when you were asleep or something? If you got a + and a temp rise I'd say it's safe to say you ov'd.

2 days til I need to take soy again. I ovulated CD24 last cycle, should I up the dose to 160mg or leave as is? CD24 is still pretty late :( means I have a 38 day cycle.


----------



## yodamiles

Blah -I'm so sorry to hear that. Your positive attitude is great though!

Peanut - Do you chart your temps? Can you confirm ovulation?

I'm on CD33 and I finally got a high on my monitor!! I had EWCM over the weekend and lots of cramps which I never experienced before ovulation prior to soy. Maybe that's a good thing?


----------



## MrsWooolf

oh blah im gutted to hear your news hun!!! so glad to hear your staying postivie tho!! HUGS!!

thanks ladies about soy info ill have 3 more months of soy then i shall have a break... hoping by then with extra weight loss etc we mightget some good results.. 

im getting close to O, dtd is a big of a no go just now think fiances sex drive has took a hit due to these tests results... so tonight ill need to seduce him and not play the o card see if he fancies it HAHA

xxx


----------



## Peanut78

Blah, I'm not sure whether you should increase the dose (am totally new to soy). Don't they increase the second dose of clomid thou...? and soy should be used in the same way...? :shrug: I am sure Megg would have some advice thou... :hugs:

Yodamiles - great on the high on the monitor - get bd'ing :happydance:

Mrs. Woolf good luck in seducing DH - I am sure you won't have any prpoblems there :winkwink:

I don't temp and chart - not really sure what it's all about, but have gathered you have to temp at excatly the same time every morning before you get out of bed right...? I am still doing a night feed, at some point between 4 and 6 in the morning so not sure that would work for me... :nope:

:kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

Peanut78 said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> Blah, sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs:
> 
> I had a +OPK some days ago, but didn't have any ovulation twinges which I usually get the following day (or at least I did last cycle and can't remember what used to happen before having my son).... Do you all think this may mean I didn't ovulate? I thought with taking soy it was supposed to increase my symptoms...? :shrug:

It doesn't necessarily cause more O symptoms. Some people ovulate just fine with it and have no O signs at all! :)



Blah11 said:


> Maybe you got the twinges when you were asleep or something? If you got a + and a temp rise I'd say it's safe to say you ov'd.
> 
> 2 days til I need to take soy again. I ovulated CD24 last cycle, should I up the dose to 160mg or leave as is? CD24 is still pretty late :( means I have a 38 day cycle.

CD24 is still pretty late. I'd probably go ahead and try 160mg or 200mg. For Clomid equivalent, 200mg is the next step. But you're welcome to try 160mg first if you're more comfortable with that! Good luck, sweetie!



yodamiles said:


> Blah -I'm so sorry to hear that. Your positive attitude is great though!
> 
> Peanut - Do you chart your temps? Can you confirm ovulation?
> 
> I'm on CD33 and I finally got a high on my monitor!! I had EWCM over the weekend and lots of cramps which I never experienced before ovulation prior to soy. Maybe that's a good thing?

:thumbup:



MrsWooolf said:


> oh blah im gutted to hear your news hun!!! so glad to hear your staying postivie tho!! HUGS!!
> 
> thanks ladies about soy info ill have 3 more months of soy then i shall have a break... hoping by then with extra weight loss etc we mightget some good results..
> 
> im getting close to O, dtd is a big of a no go just now think fiances sex drive has took a hit due to these tests results... so tonight ill need to seduce him and not play the o card see if he fancies it HAHA
> 
> xxx

I imagine he's a little fragile right now. A good seducing may take care of that and impending O though! :)



Peanut78 said:


> Blah, I'm not sure whether you should increase the dose (am totally new to soy). Don't they increase the second dose of clomid thou...? and soy should be used in the same way...? :shrug: I am sure Megg would have some advice thou... :hugs:
> 
> Yodamiles - great on the high on the monitor - get bd'ing :happydance:
> 
> Mrs. Woolf good luck in seducing DH - I am sure you won't have any prpoblems there :winkwink:
> 
> I don't temp and chart - not really sure what it's all about, but have gathered you have to temp at excatly the same time every morning before you get out of bed right...? I am still doing a night feed, at some point between 4 and 6 in the morning so not sure that would work for me... :nope:
> 
> :kiss:

As long as its around the same time and you've had at least 3 hours of consecutive sleep, you should be fine. Mine aren't always at the same time. I'm not that dedicated! LOL

AFM... Soy dose #1 today! Whoop whoop!


----------



## Peanut78

Megg - you go girl!!! 

Thanks for ALWAYS replying to all our concerns and questions - you are the soy queen :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## ButterflyBaby

so sorry to hear your news, Blah :(

ewcm again today. had a really rough night's sleep and forgot to temp this morning though, so don't know what my chart would be doing.

me and oh had a chat last night and i'm considering going back on the pill :( i don't understand why my cycle has become so irregular and it's really getting me down. i don't want to stop TTC, but it feels like it's never going to happen for me and maybe a month back on the pill would help regulate things again... or give me some time to figure out my next step...?

i spoke to my doctor on the phone today and he basically said it can take months after coming off the pill to get back to a regular cycle, which i understand, but i came off the pill in august and my cycle *did* get back to normal and now it's messed up - my cycles are longer and more confusing now than when i came off the pill :( he basically said i just have to wait and see.

i know, in the grand scheme of things, there are people who are worse off than me, but my cycles were always really regular before i went on the pill and now i'm just so confused :(

I have a copy of Desiderata on my wall. My Sociology tutor gave it to me when i finished my A Levels and i've had it on my wall ever since. it normally makes me feel really positive, but not today :(

"And whether or not it is clear to you,
no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should. "

perhaps the universe is telling me i'm not supposed to be a mum :(


----------



## marie87

ButterflyBaby said:


> so sorry to hear your news, Blah :(
> 
> ewcm again today. had a really rough night's sleep and forgot to temp this morning though, so don't know what my chart would be doing.
> 
> me and oh had a chat last night and i'm considering going back on the pill :( i don't understand why my cycle has become so irregular and it's really getting me down. i don't want to stop TTC, but it feels like it's never going to happen for me and maybe a month back on the pill would help regulate things again... or give me some time to figure out my next step...?
> 
> i spoke to my doctor on the phone today and he basically said it can take months after coming off the pill to get back to a regular cycle, which i understand, but i came off the pill in august and my cycle *did* get back to normal and now it's messed up - my cycles are longer and more confusing now than when i came off the pill :( he basically said i just have to wait and see.
> 
> i know, in the grand scheme of things, there are people who are worse off than me, but my cycles were always really regular before i went on the pill and now i'm just so confused :(
> 
> I have a copy of Desiderata on my wall. My Sociology tutor gave it to me when i finished my A Levels and i've had it on my wall ever since. it normally makes me feel really positive, but not today :(
> 
> "And whether or not it is clear to you,
> no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should. "
> 
> perhaps the universe is telling me i'm not supposed to be a mum :(

:hugs:

Don't feel sad hun, its normal to feel frustrated but never give up.

I dont think you should go on to the pill, is like taking steps back , you are body is trying to regulate.. give it time :hugs:.

Hope everything clear up for you so you can get your BFP soon:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Peanut78 said:


> Megg - you go girl!!!
> 
> Thanks for ALWAYS replying to all our concerns and questions - you are the soy queen :haha:
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks, sweetie! :hugs:



ButterflyBaby said:


> so sorry to hear your news, Blah :(
> 
> ewcm again today. had a really rough night's sleep and forgot to temp this morning though, so don't know what my chart would be doing.
> 
> me and oh had a chat last night and i'm considering going back on the pill :( i don't understand why my cycle has become so irregular and it's really getting me down. i don't want to stop TTC, but it feels like it's never going to happen for me and maybe a month back on the pill would help regulate things again... or give me some time to figure out my next step...?
> 
> i spoke to my doctor on the phone today and he basically said it can take months after coming off the pill to get back to a regular cycle, which i understand, but i came off the pill in august and my cycle *did* get back to normal and now it's messed up - my cycles are longer and more confusing now than when i came off the pill :( he basically said i just have to wait and see.
> 
> i know, in the grand scheme of things, there are people who are worse off than me, but my cycles were always really regular before i went on the pill and now i'm just so confused :(
> 
> I have a copy of Desiderata on my wall. My Sociology tutor gave it to me when i finished my A Levels and i've had it on my wall ever since. it normally makes me feel really positive, but not today :(
> 
> "And whether or not it is clear to you,
> no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should. "
> 
> perhaps the universe is telling me i'm not supposed to be a mum :(

I don't think the universe it telling you that at all. In fact, I think we can all find "signs from the universe" to tell us anything we want or fear! I think there might be a few real ones here and there, but mostly the "signs" are just our imaginations telling us what we want to hear or what we fear the most! :hugs:

AFM... Started my soy today... but also got a call from my doc saying she wanted a blood pregnancy test. Some levels came back elevated (not HCG, it wasn't tested on Friday) that suggest either pregnant (which is impossible before anyone gets excited) or I have an autoimmune disease. So, when my HCG comes back negative tomorrow... We get to start chasing down what autoimmune disease I have. I'm pretty angry at the universe today, tbh!


----------



## Blah11

Thanks Megg. Is 200mg really high? It sounds high! I did some research and people take really high doses to conceive multiples


----------



## Megg33k

After a bit of reading... I might have located some shred of hope that I don't actually have an autoimmune disease! No guarantees, but I will be bringing it up to my doctor tomorrow!

Apparently, ESR (SED Rate) can be elevated slightly when pregnant OR menstruating! I was on CD2 and definitely still bleeding! It was 24 with a normal range of 0-20.

Also, CRP (C-Reactive Protein) is often elevated in obese adults! Well, they've got me there! 

So, maybe I was just fat and bleeding? It wouldn't necessarily put me closer to an answer regarding the losses, but its better than an incurable disease! Maybe we should all cross our fingers and pray after all! LOL


----------



## Blah11

ButterflyBaby said:


> so sorry to hear your news, Blah :(
> 
> ewcm again today. had a really rough night's sleep and forgot to temp this morning though, so don't know what my chart would be doing.
> 
> me and oh had a chat last night and i'm considering going back on the pill :( i don't understand why my cycle has become so irregular and it's really getting me down. i don't want to stop TTC, but it feels like it's never going to happen for me and maybe a month back on the pill would help regulate things again... or give me some time to figure out my next step...?
> 
> i spoke to my doctor on the phone today and he basically said it can take months after coming off the pill to get back to a regular cycle, which i understand, but i came off the pill in august and my cycle *did* get back to normal and now it's messed up - my cycles are longer and more confusing now than when i came off the pill :( he basically said i just have to wait and see.
> 
> i know, in the grand scheme of things, there are people who are worse off than me, but my cycles were always really regular before i went on the pill and now i'm just so confused :(
> 
> I have a copy of Desiderata on my wall. My Sociology tutor gave it to me when i finished my A Levels and i've had it on my wall ever since. it normally makes me feel really positive, but not today :(
> 
> "And whether or not it is clear to you,
> no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should. "
> 
> perhaps the universe is telling me i'm not supposed to be a mum :(

:hugs: Sorry you're feeling so low hun. I wouldn't go back on the pill tbh. A fake hormone isn't going to help your own, if anything I think it'll make it worse along with delaying you getting a baby! Just see how things pan out this cycle. Hope you ov soon :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Blah11 said:


> Thanks Megg. Is 200mg really high? It sounds high! I did some research and people take really high doses to conceive multiples

Nope! Its equal to 100mg of Clomid, which is the 2nd level dosage of it. I'm on 200mg right now.


----------



## Blah11

Megg33k said:


> After a bit of reading... I might have located some shred of hope that I don't actually have an autoimmune disease! No guarantees, but I will be bringing it up to my doctor tomorrow!
> 
> Apparently, ESR (SED Rate) can be elevated slightly when pregnant OR menstruating! I was on CD2 and definitely still bleeding! It was 24 with a normal range of 0-20.
> 
> Also, CRP (C-Reactive Protein) is often elevated in obese adults! Well, they've got me there!
> 
> So, maybe I was just fat and bleeding? It wouldn't necessarily put me closer to an answer regarding the losses, but its better than an incurable disease! Maybe we should all cross our fingers and pray after all! LOL

What sort of autoimmune disease do they suspect? My mum has mixed connective tissue disease (very similar to lupus). You should def mention yo uour doc that you were still bleeding when you were tested X


----------



## Blah11

Megg33k said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Megg. Is 200mg really high? It sounds high! I did some research and people take really high doses to conceive multiples
> 
> Nope! Its equal to 100mg of Clomid, which is the 2nd level dosage of it. I'm on 200mg right now.Click to expand...

How high can you go? I'll take 200mg CD3-7 this cycle and FX it brings me down to o'ing in the teens!


----------



## Megg33k

Blah11 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> After a bit of reading... I might have located some shred of hope that I don't actually have an autoimmune disease! No guarantees, but I will be bringing it up to my doctor tomorrow!
> 
> Apparently, ESR (SED Rate) can be elevated slightly when pregnant OR menstruating! I was on CD2 and definitely still bleeding! It was 24 with a normal range of 0-20.
> 
> Also, CRP (C-Reactive Protein) is often elevated in obese adults! Well, they've got me there!
> 
> So, maybe I was just fat and bleeding? It wouldn't necessarily put me closer to an answer regarding the losses, but its better than an incurable disease! Maybe we should all cross our fingers and pray after all! LOL
> 
> What sort of autoimmune disease do they suspect? My mum has mixed connective tissue disease (very similar to lupus). You should def mention yo uour doc that you were still bleeding when you were tested XClick to expand...

Yeah, I definitely will mention it! Thanks! No clue on which one is suspected yet. We have to rule out the levels being elevated due to pregnancy first. But, I told her very openly that a + HCG result would be the biggest shock of my life right now.



Blah11 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Megg. Is 200mg really high? It sounds high! I did some research and people take really high doses to conceive multiples
> 
> Nope! Its equal to 100mg of Clomid, which is the 2nd level dosage of it. I'm on 200mg right now.Click to expand...
> 
> How high can you go? I'll take 200mg CD3-7 this cycle and FX it brings me down to o'ing in the teens!Click to expand...

FX'd it does! I don't know how high you can go, tbh! I've never really looked into it. They say the lowest level that gets the job done is best. Too much can be worse. But, I don't think anyone would be opposed to you trying to get O-day into the teens. Of course, be aware that it might never happen earlier. We can only hope it does! :thumbup:


----------



## donna-c-86

does anyone take soy and AC? I have very long, irregular cycles. TIA


----------



## ButterflyBaby

thanks for the advice, girls... and for putting up with me! i'm sorry i was on such a downer :( i'm trying to be more positive today.

i guess i just have to wait and see what happens during the rest of this cycle.

i've been thinking that maybe i should increase my dose of soy next cycle? clearly 100mg hasn't made much, if any difference and doesn't appear to have brought ovulation forward :(


----------



## Blah11

I started with 120mg and it brought on ov but not quick enough so I'm upping it to 200mg this cycle. How many mgs per tablet are yours?


----------



## moxie08

Megg33k said:


> Apparently, ESR (SED Rate) can be elevated slightly when pregnant OR menstruating! I was on CD2 and definitely still bleeding! It was 24 with a normal range of 0-20.

Mine was 24 last month and I was around 8 dpo at the time (my calculated range is 0 - 19). The GP didn't question it. Lab ranges are quite difficult to use when interpreting singular values. Were any of your other blood results out of range (besides C-reactive protein)? I had very low lymphocytes and high neutrophils/monocytes/basophils -- so, an infection. I don't have a stellar immune system, if I'm honest. :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

donna-c-86 said:


> does anyone take soy and AC? I have very long, irregular cycles. TIA

Nope, and no one should. They don't play nice together. You really have to choose so you don't do more harm than good. Good luck! :)



ButterflyBaby said:


> thanks for the advice, girls... and for putting up with me! i'm sorry i was on such a downer :( i'm trying to be more positive today.
> 
> i guess i just have to wait and see what happens during the rest of this cycle.
> 
> i've been thinking that maybe i should increase my dose of soy next cycle? clearly 100mg hasn't made much, if any difference and doesn't appear to have brought ovulation forward :(

I'd move up to 200mg. 



moxie08 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Apparently, ESR (SED Rate) can be elevated slightly when pregnant OR menstruating! I was on CD2 and definitely still bleeding! It was 24 with a normal range of 0-20.
> 
> Mine was 24 last month and I was around 8 dpo at the time (my calculated range is 0 - 19). The GP didn't question it. Lab ranges are quite difficult to use when interpreting singular values. Were any of your other blood results out of range (besides C-reactive protein)? I had very low lymphocytes and high neutrophils/monocytes/basophils -- so, an infection. I don't have a stellar immune system, if I'm honest. :winkwink:Click to expand...

All the "-cytes" and "-phils" came back fine. She said I definitely don't have an infection. CRP and ESR were the only 2 that came back "out of range" so far. We're still waiting for my Antinuclear Antibodies to come back though.

So, you don't think I'm doomed to an autoimmune disease? Because I really don't want one! LOL


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. I've been following this thread and have read up to March. Plan to read all of the posts, but wanted to say hello. I usually Ov between CD22 and CD28. I would really like to Ov a little earlier, so took 120mgs of soy on CD3 - CD7 this cycle. First time using it. I'm on CD9 today. I'm feeling some dull af like cramping. Has anyone else noticed that? My CP and CM aren't in a fertile state yet, so I don't think Ov is coming yet. 

I'm super excited to see if this helps kick Ov into gear sooner! I've already started OPK testing because I'm afraid to miss my surge. I'm going to spend a fortune this month since I have no idea when I might Ov! 

Baby dust and soy beans to you all!


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, honey! Those dull cramps are your ovaries swelling with growing follies! :hugs: You should O sometime between CD12-17... could be later, so don't get discouraged if it doesn't come quite that early! Good luck, sweetie!


----------



## yodamiles

Well I'm CD35 and my monitor gave me a High on CD33 and my temps have been going up since then. If my temp goes up tomorrow, FF will confirm my ovulation day as CD33... the day of my first high on the monitor. Strange, huh? Our timing wasn't great either. We BD'd on CD 31 twice and then CD 33 and 34. I hate not being prepared for O. I wish I was more regular!

I'm posting the link to my chart... let me know what you think! I get so anxious around ovulation that I tend to wake up a lot during the night and end up having to temp about 45 min earlier than the beginning of my cycle. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b9e17


----------



## MrsWooolf

hi ladies... im usually covered in ewcm... and lines on opks this cycle i have nothing!!! 

could it be when i forgot a tablet and took 2 the next day?? 

i am using different opks this month so could be they dont give me faint lines before a poss.. i have 2 of last months opks might use them see if they bring anything up!!

ill hang on a few days O just might be few days late etc...

hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## ButterflyBaby

my tablets are 100mg, Blah. 

I think i probably will go up to 200mg next cycle, megg. 100mg hasn't made any difference at all, so it can't hurt to try a higher dose. i was thinking about whether to change the days that i take it, but i think i'll stick to cd 3-7 and just try the higher dose.


----------



## marie87

ButterflyBaby said:


> my tablets are 100mg, Blah.
> 
> I think i probably will go up to 200mg next cycle, megg. 100mg hasn't made any difference at all, so it can't hurt to try a higher dose. i was thinking about whether to change the days that i take it, but i think i'll stick to cd 3-7 and just try the higher dose.

I took 100 mg this cycle as well, hope this dose can make me OV.


----------



## Leilani

ButterflyBaby said:


> my tablets are 100mg, Blah.
> 
> I think i probably will go up to 200mg next cycle, megg. 100mg hasn't made any difference at all, so it can't hurt to try a higher dose. i was thinking about whether to change the days that i take it, but i think i'll stick to cd 3-7 and just try the higher dose.

It would be unusual for a single tablet to be 100mg of Soy Isoflavone - most are 20-40mg. The labels are often mis-leading saying thngs like 100mg on the bottle/packaging, but the actual concentrate of isoflavones is 40%. 

Which brand have you got?


----------



## TicTac

I finished with my second round of soy on Monday night -- I upped the dosage a bit this month, too, trying to move things a bit earlier. I thought I O'd three days earlier last month, but it just turned out that my cycle was shorter. This month I took the following: CD1 -- 120mg; CD-2 though CD4 -- 160mg; CD5 -- 200 mg. We'll see what happens! I have a doctor's appt. on Tuesday and am hoping not to get scolded for taking things into my own hands, although I'm pretty sure that's what will happen. :( I'm almost feeling guilty for taking the soy this month.


----------



## ButterflyBaby

i thought that too, leilani - i must have read the back of the bottle a hundred times.

The ones i've got are Healthy Direct Soy Isoflavones & Black Cohosh. the "recommended dose" on the back is 2 capsules a day, but the product information says 

typical value per capsule 
soy isoflavones - 100mg
providing:
genistein - 21mg
daidzein - 19mg

so i only took 1.

i have no idea what genistein or daidzein are... but since it says 100mg soy isoflavones per capsule, i just assumed there was 100mg soy and the other bits didn't matter too much...

have i read it wrong?


----------



## renea&paul

Hey Ladies (out of lurkdom) I just want to wish everyone good luck. O just Oed yesterday. But Im still having O pain, which is unusual for me. Normall a couple hours thats it. Funny I was begging for the pain, just not for 2 days.:dohh: I went for 120mg to 200 and I could really tell the difference. I will be testing on monday so I will let you know something as soon as I know.


----------



## Megg33k

yodamiles said:


> Well I'm CD35 and my monitor gave me a High on CD33 and my temps have been going up since then. If my temp goes up tomorrow, FF will confirm my ovulation day as CD33... the day of my first high on the monitor. Strange, huh? Our timing wasn't great either. We BD'd on CD 31 twice and then CD 33 and 34. I hate not being prepared for O. I wish I was more regular!
> 
> I'm posting the link to my chart... let me know what you think! I get so anxious around ovulation that I tend to wake up a lot during the night and end up having to temp about 45 min earlier than the beginning of my cycle.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b9e17

Look promising for O... definitely! FX'd for you!



MrsWooolf said:


> hi ladies... im usually covered in ewcm... and lines on opks this cycle i have nothing!!!
> 
> could it be when i forgot a tablet and took 2 the next day??
> 
> i am using different opks this month so could be they dont give me faint lines before a poss.. i have 2 of last months opks might use them see if they bring anything up!!
> 
> ill hang on a few days O just might be few days late etc...
> 
> hope everyone is well
> 
> xxx

I don't think the pill slip up has anything to do with it. Some people don't get the same result each month, despite doing things the same way, iykwim?



TicTac said:


> I finished with my second round of soy on Monday night -- I upped the dosage a bit this month, too, trying to move things a bit earlier. I thought I O'd three days earlier last month, but it just turned out that my cycle was shorter. This month I took the following: CD1 -- 120mg; CD-2 though CD4 -- 160mg; CD5 -- 200 mg. We'll see what happens! I have a doctor's appt. on Tuesday and am hoping not to get scolded for taking things into my own hands, although I'm pretty sure that's what will happen. :( I'm almost feeling guilty for taking the soy this month.

Your doctor will likely scold you, yes. They will likely tell you that Soy can't do what Clomid does and you've rendered yourself infertile for the cycle. Of course, that doesn't make it TRUE! But, that's probably what they'll say! Also, I'm confused by how you decided to take it on CD1-5 and the dosages you used. CD1-5 doesn't produce very good eggs, tbh. Its kind of too early. And, I'm a little unsure about changing up the dosage over the 5 days. But, I hope it works out for you! :flower:



ButterflyBaby said:


> i thought that too, leilani - i must have read the back of the bottle a hundred times.
> 
> The ones i've got are Healthy Direct Soy Isoflavones & Black Cohosh. the "recommended dose" on the back is 2 capsules a day, but the product information says
> 
> typical value per capsule
> soy isoflavones - 100mg
> providing:
> genistein - 21mg
> daidzein - 19mg
> 
> so i only took 1.
> 
> i have no idea what genistein or daidzein are... but since it says 100mg soy isoflavones per capsule, i just assumed there was 100mg soy and the other bits didn't matter too much...
> 
> have i read it wrong?

Doesn't sound like you've read it wrong... but that is odd. Hmm...



renea&paul said:


> Hey Ladies (out of lurkdom) I just want to wish everyone good luck. O just Oed yesterday. But Im still having O pain, which is unusual for me. Normall a couple hours thats it. Funny I was begging for the pain, just not for 2 days.:dohh: I went for 120mg to 200 and I could really tell the difference. I will be testing on monday so I will let you know something as soon as I know.

I can tell the difference between 120mg and 200mg too! I can already feel my ovaries and I'm on dose #3 of 5. I like that I know its working though!


----------



## renea&paul

Megg all Im going to say is get ready for the pain. I had to take some motrin. When I did the 120 I Oed 2 days earlier but no pain.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, I did 200mg before my last BFP. So, I know what's coming! It was still NOTHING compared to Clomid O pain! That was AWFUL!


----------



## Blah11

Ooh I'm scared. I've never had O pain before LOL Kinda hope I get it :blush:


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: You'll hope that UNTIL you get it! :winkwink:


----------



## renea&paul

Blah thats the same thing I said until I got them, I was in pain for 2 days. I had to make up a lie to not got to work because of the pain. I didnt want to tell my boss, sorry I cant work because Im ovulating and Im in pain. I just stayed in the bed. I swear I hope this work this time I tried everything, instead cups, preseed, and the soy.


----------



## TicTac

Yes, we'll see I guess. I read postings from a few women on the soulcysters boards, in gender, etc., who recommend CD1-5 while ramping up the dose during those days, so I thought I'd give it a go. It doesn't seem dangerous to me, so I thought I'd go for it. I only had a 27 day cycle last month and ovulated on CD16 (eight days after my last soy dose), so I'd still like it to be a little earlier. I think that if I can swing a CD14 or CD15, the quality should still be decent. Who knows ... I honestly feel desperate right now and am willing to give just about anything a try (without being careless, that is).


----------



## Blah11

How long have you been TTC tictac and renea&paul?


----------



## TicTac

This month (June) will be month eight for us.


----------



## renea&paul

Blah I havent been trying that long. I got my tubes untied in August last year, got pregnant in October had a miscarriage in Jan 14wk blighted ovum. Got pregnant before return of period miscarriage again, then got pregnant again ended in miscarriage. So my doctor told me it was time for a break. I had an anno cycle before I started the soy. This is my second cycle with soy. I think I will make this my last because all I wanted to do was get regular again and the soy fixed it. I dont want to mess anything up.


----------



## sma1588

i have yet another question for u ladies...what is it supposed to mean when the CM is not creamy but not sticky and egg white.....its more of a mixture of cloudy yet kinda sticky....im so lost as im on cd 28 of a who knows how long cycle this time


----------



## MrsWooolf

Hi ladies!! im in a high!!

me and fiance have stuck to our diet and hes lost 6lbs and ive lost 7lbs im soo proud of us!!! i didnt think he would stick to it with me but he clearly has ahh im proud lol

anyway no O for me at all... i was wondering if dieting hard can affect this?

we are not being silly with dieting if we are hungry we eat.. but all week we have only ate salads fruit and veg and exercised... 

gutted about O

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Drastic changes to your diet can effect O... definitely! But it may just be late rather than non-existent! Good job on the weight loss!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

MrsWooolf said:


> Hi ladies!! im in a high!!
> 
> me and fiance have stuck to our diet and hes lost 6lbs and ive lost 7lbs im soo proud of us!!! i didnt think he would stick to it with me but he clearly ahh im proud lol
> 
> anyway no O for me at all... i was wondering if dieting hard can affect this?
> 
> we are not being silly with dieting we are hungry we eat.. but all week we have only ate salads fruit and veg and exercised...
> 
> gutted about O
> 
> xxx

:happydance: Woo hoo on the weight loss xx

As for your O......don't give up on it yet hun! You have long cycles....and your temp has dropped....it maybe ready to spike? keep taking the opk's, and keep tight hold of that hope xxx


----------



## ButterflyBaby

Hello ladies :) I had the day off work today so I'm feeling nice and relaxed. Cd 36 for me today, I think. I haven't even looked at my chart today. Still no definite sign of ovulation so this will probably be another super long cycle :(

hope everyone's got a nice bank holiday weekend planned. I'm dragging my other half out shopping to tomorrow. Retail therapy to cheer myself up!


----------



## heart tree

Whew...I just finished reading all 159 pages of this thread! (Not all in one sitting mind you). I feel like I know you all!

Anyhoo, I posted a couple of days ago. I took 120mgs of soy for the first time this cycle from CD3-7. I usually Ov between CD22-28 and want to Ov earlier. I had my second mc in January. We started trying again on my last cycle where I Ov'd on CD22. I'm on my 3rd cycle since my mc and am on CD12. No signs of Ov. OPK's have been negative. I'm a POAS addict and do them 2-3x a day so I don't miss my surge. I also chart my temps.

CP and CM aren't fertile. I really hope I Ov earlier. No side effects from the soy thus far. I'm also hoping it gives me some ewcm as I'm lacking in that department! 

If I don't get a BFP this cycle, I'm thinking of getting a CBFM. 

Hope to see some more soy beans here soon.

xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

STICKY SOY BEANS! (as I keep making slippery ones)

Good luck, heart tree!


----------



## Blah11

Hello everyone, hope we're all okay.

I'm on CD6, last day of soy tomorrow. I almost forgot to take it this morning but remembered at 12.30.. better late than never :dohh:

heart tree - I got loads of ewcm last cycle on soy (more than usual) so FX for you, if not there's always preseed. I have a CBFM and I find it useful as an extra confirmation.


----------



## momtoaz

Hello ladies, been following this thread for about a month now, and made some posts here and there. This is my first cycle on Soy, took 120mg CD3-7 and I'm on CD22, and no sign of O yet! I thought it was supposed to happen 5-10 days after my last dose of soy??? Anyone NOT O earlier when taking soy????


----------



## Megg33k

When were you O'ing before? I don't quite remember. Its possible that it won't bring it forward. You never know until you try really!


----------



## heart tree

Right Megg, STICKY soy beans for sure!!

Blah, I used pre-seed with both of my BFP's. I just bought Conceive Plus and used it for the first time last night. It works fine, but I'd love to be au natural! LOL!

No sign of Ov yet, but am remaining hopeful it will be sooner than normal. On CD13 today.

Going wine tasting in wine country today. I'm designated driver so I don't drink too much. Don't want to disrupt my ovaries!


----------



## momtoaz

Megg33k said:


> When were you O'ing before? I don't quite remember. Its possible that it won't bring it forward. You never know until you try really!

I was O'ing anywhere between CD20 and 35, I'm not regular at all. But I just thought it would bring on O earlier.


----------



## Blah11

I didnt O until CD24 so defo not 10days after last dose. FX for your O day soon X


----------



## Quaver

Hi! I'm trying Soy for the first time. Taking 120mg CD3-7.
My cycles are irregular, last 3 ovs were CD30, 33 & 40.
LP is 14/15 days.

Hope it'll bring ov earlier for me:flower:

Should I cut down on eating other soy products? 
Like tofu, miso soup, soy sauce?


----------



## Quaver

sma1588 said:


> i have yet another question for u ladies...what is it supposed to mean when the CM is not creamy but not sticky and egg white.....its more of a mixture of cloudy yet kinda sticky....im so lost as im on cd 28 of a who knows how long cycle this time

Perhaps it is your version of ewcm? Why not try drinking lots of water/Robitussin Cough syrup to thin it down a bit?


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, I'd cut out soy products, Quaver! I'd cut them out as much as possible!

momtoaz - You will probably still O, but it just might not make it earlier for you!


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi again!!

Ladies, I'm still in two minds if I should try the SOY way as I'm still a little confused about it - I understand which days to take it etc.

I have a cycle which is 28days, give or take a day either way and in the past I usually O' around day 11.

Would you say that I'm a good candidate for SOY?

Arghh, I just want a BFP and want to give myself the best opportunities like you ladies are :flower:


----------



## Blah11

If you are regularly Oing and your cycles aren't super long, you don't need soy IMO. You might do more damage than good X


----------



## jam-on-toast

Blah11 said:


> If you are regularly Oing and your cycles aren't super long, you don't need soy IMO. You might do more damage than good X


Thank you. I was thinking along those lines too but I wanted to check with the Soy experienced ladies first! :thumbup:

Good Luck to you all xxxx


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello ladies :) cd38 today. still no idea what's going on with my cycle. no real confirmation of ovulation. my temps are all over the place and i haven't even bothered temping for the last couple of days.

i've had two lots of ewcm this cyle and if i ovulated on the last day of the last lot of ewcm (when i also had some blood streaked ewcm) i'm about 10 dpo, so i'm going to test next thursday, just in case, if my period doesn't come before then. if it's a BFN (which it probably will be), i'll test once a week until my period comes, which will be hopefully be before cd64!!

i've been feeling really under the weather this week :( i took my other half out for lunch yesterday to celebrate his dissertation result (75%!! better than about 95% of his cohort!) and came over feeling really sick half way through my main course :( i was really disappointed because i had to give half of my BBQ ribs to my other half :( lol. we ended up going home (i didn't even have dessert!!) and i slept for most of the afternoon! lovely way to spend the long bank holiday weekend!! feeling a bit better today, but i'm quite glad the weather is a bit rubbish because i don't feel too guilty about not wanting to do much!!

i've made a decision about my diet too - i'm going back to weightwatchers on Tuesday. i realised that the only thing that was stopping me eating healthily on weight watchers was me. I lose weight more consistently with ww and there's nothing to stop me carrying on with the healthy habits i've learned while on Slimming World :)


----------



## Megg33k

jam - Blah is right! It can't really help you if you're ovulating regularly at a "normal" time. :hugs: I hope you get your BFP!

Butterfly - I hope you've O'd, hun! Good for you making the decision to go back to WW! :hugs:

AFM... CD11. Waiting, waiting, waiting!


----------



## momtoaz

Megg33k said:


> Yes, I'd cut out soy products, Quaver! I'd cut them out as much as possible!
> 
> momtoaz - You will probably still O, but it just might not make it earlier for you!

Ugghhh Megg, I was really hoping it would be make O earlier! That's one of the reasons I took Soy this cycle. I better O!!! I always O, and if I don't O this cycle I'll be so upset, considering I have LONG cycles. I mean we're almost into June and I've only had 4 periods so far :growlmad:


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies, sounds like a lot of us are still waiting to Ov. I hope we all Ov soon!

Do any of you experience mid-cycle spotting? I have for years. Just a little brown or pink blood when I wipe with tp. I would like to think it is Ov spotting, but from what I've read, the comes at the same time that you are Ov'ing. For me, it usually always come 4-7 days before I Ov. I just had it yesterday. Any thoughts? I'm hoping it means I will Ov in 4-7 days, but wonder if it is cause for concern. No docs have been able to give me an answer.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi gals, Guess I am back here. Not that I know what my body is doing.


----------



## Megg33k

momtoaz said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I'd cut out soy products, Quaver! I'd cut them out as much as possible!
> 
> momtoaz - You will probably still O, but it just might not make it earlier for you!
> 
> Ugghhh Megg, I was really hoping it would be make O earlier! That's one of the reasons I took Soy this cycle. I better O!!! I always O, and if I don't O this cycle I'll be so upset, considering I have LONG cycles. I mean we're almost into June and I've only had 4 periods so far :growlmad:Click to expand...

Well, I imagine you will ov. Sometimes it just doesn't work for everyone the same way. :hugs:



heart tree said:


> Hi ladies, sounds like a lot of us are still waiting to Ov. I hope we all Ov soon!
> 
> Do any of you experience mid-cycle spotting? I have for years. Just a little brown or pink blood when I wipe with tp. I would like to think it is Ov spotting, but from what I've read, the comes at the same time that you are Ov'ing. For me, it usually always come 4-7 days before I Ov. I just had it yesterday. Any thoughts? I'm hoping it means I will Ov in 4-7 days, but wonder if it is cause for concern. No docs have been able to give me an answer.

I had it the 2 days right before O. I've always read that its a great fertility sign. I wouldn't be too upset by it!



shaerichelle said:


> Hi gals, Guess I am back here. Not that I know what my body is doing.

:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg. Sometimes the spotting is a week before ovulation and I just can't figure out how it could be related to ovulation. But, I do try to BD during that time just in case!

Shannon, I keep seeing you on different threads. Hello! Do you know where you are in your cycle?


----------



## x Nicki x

Hi ladies,
I've been thinking about trying SI with my next cycle.
I've seen so many days and doses and I'm just stuck on deciding what to do, I was wondering if anyone could suggest which days and how much I should start on? It would be a great help :flower:
Baby dust to you all x


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hi nicki, the "usual" starting dose seems to be 100/120mg cd3-7. I took 100mg cd3-7 this cycle, but will be increasing it to 200mg cd 3-7 next cycle as 100mg doesn't seem to have made any difference to my cycle at all :( but 100/120mg seems to work for most people. the key is to take the smallest dose that works, so i wouldn't recommend starting on more than 120mg.

obviously i don't know your particular situation, but it's worth doing a bit of reading and thinking to make sure that soy is definitely for you, because it definitely isn't for everyone. if you have regular cycles and ovulate every cycle, you may not need soy. 

the general consensus is that if you don't actually need it, it might do more harm than good by messing with a perfectly good cycle.

i'm sure someone more knowledgable will be along shortly with more advice for you :)


----------



## Megg33k

Actually Butterfly... That's perfect! :) Its pretty much exactly what I would have said! :thumbup:


----------



## x Nicki x

Thanks for the advice Butterfly!
I've done a lot of reading up on it, I've been thinking about it for a couple months now and I think I will try it on my next cycle (I'll go with 120mg cd 3-7). I have pcos, and I've read a lot of other ladies with pcos are taking it too. 
Any other advice is certainly welcome :)


----------



## Megg33k

PCOS is a definite reason to try it! I think you're probably doing the right thing with the dose/days! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## x Nicki x

Thank you! Going to place an order for it now and I'm looking forward to trying it now!
I'll definitely keep you all posted x


----------



## ButterflyBaby

Haha megg! I've been listening to your advice for so long that some of your wisdom has rubbed off on me! 

I hope the soy works for you and that you get your bfp soon, nicki :) let us know how you get on :)


----------



## x Nicki x

Thanks Butterfly. I'll let you know how it goes :) Good luck and I hope you get your bfp soon too x


----------



## Megg33k

Haha, Butterfly! You nearly have it down to word-for-word! I think its great! :)


----------



## Blah11

Good luck for this cycle everyone. I'm CD8, this cycle is going soooo slowly. FX I ov in the next week or so that'd be great!


----------



## marie87

Got crosshairs this morning for the first time:happydance:. I dont think I OV'd yet, I took SI from cd3-7, it could be possible to ov'd this early with the soy??


----------



## Megg33k

Its probably possible, but not likely. Also not likely that O was prior to your fertile CM! FF will probably change its mind soon.


----------



## heart tree

Marie, I agree with Megg. Your temp rise is minimal and it went down today. Unless you get a huge spike tomorrow and the next few days, I'm guessing FF is going to take the crosshairs away. Don't lose hope, you could very well be in your fertile period right now. You could try some OPK's today and the next few days to try and catch your LH surge. That can help you figure out when you might ovulate as well.


----------



## Quaver

Marie, you may be ovulating right now or tomorrow, like your last cycle (did you ov on CD13?):winkwink:


----------



## Quaver

I'm on penultimate dose of Soy today at CD6 (taking 120mg CD3-7).
Side effects so far is light cramps CD5, and thirst CD6.

Have you had any side effects?


----------



## heart tree

Quaver, I didn't notice any side effects except for a pretty bad headache on CD4. That could have been stress related, though I never get headaches. The only time I got one like that was after my first mc. I read that headaches can be hormonally related. One more day of soy for you! Can't wait to hear if it works.

My report today is I got my positive OPK just now. I'm on CD15. I've NEVER gotten a positive this early. I'll probably ovulate on CD17. I usually catch my LH surge really early and don't actually ovulate until 2 days after I catch the surge. I've NEVER ovulated on CD17!! Once on CD19. Usually CD22-28. I'm so excited! The soy seems to have worked for me ladies. Now I just need to catch that egg. Looks like we'll be doing the BD tonight!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm not a normal poster on this thread, but like to read around and see how everyone is doing. just wanted to say that sounds awesome heart tree! and hopefully the soy gets you a :bfp:!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks nevertogether! I'm kind of in shock and also thrilled. I will keep you updated for sure!


----------



## shaerichelle

So, soy might have worked for me. I think that my body isnt releasing an egg. Will keep you updated.


----------



## nevertogether

shae - just curious, but how exactly do you find out if your body is releasing an egg or not?


----------



## marie87

Megg33k said:


> Its probably possible, but not likely. Also not likely that O was prior to your fertile CM! FF will probably change its mind soon.

FF changed its mind today, my temp went extremely down this morning.. i think I might be Oving right now.


----------



## heart tree

Marie, I often seem to get a temp dip before my rise that shows I Ov'd. Today could be your day. Hope you can BD! Good luck!


----------



## marie87

heart tree said:


> Marie, I often seem to get a temp dip before my rise that shows I Ov'd. Today could be your day. Hope you can BD! Good luck!

Thank you so much.

Going to :sex: tonight :blush:


----------



## Blah11

Im getting fertile signs but im only cd9...


----------



## Megg33k

Def could be right now! :sex: :sex: :sex:!!

Blah - Don't ignore them, just in case. Even an early loss can improve fertility... so you could O super early!


----------



## Blah11

only watery cm so prob have a coupla days left but my cervix is soft and open ;o gonna do a OPK in a sec.


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I'm freaking out a little. I have had no O pains in days and days. They tapered off after my last dose, which is really strange. Then, my temp went up this morning... which makes NO sense. I didn't feel anything and I'm several days away from the time that Soy consistently makes me ovulate. So, what's going on? Did I somehow miss ovulation and I'm out for the month? Or..???


----------



## nevertogether

megg - i'm not the best charter, but i think you will have to wait a few days to see if that's even the case. your temp could always drop down again tomorrow.


----------



## TicTac

Went to the doctor this morning and she definitely think my LP is too short. Going to get some blood work done next week (today is CD13) and a uterine ultrasound. DH has to get an SA, too. If the tests come back as she suspects, we'll try Clomid next month. She said we could just keep trying this month, but doesn't think the soy will do anything -- although she didn't say that she though it would adversely affect my fertility, either. My big hope is that I just end up preggo this month and don't have to go down the drug/treatment route. Although, I suppose that's everyone's hope here, right?? :)


----------



## Megg33k

nevertogether - Thanks, hun. I'm hoping it goes back down tomorrow! I don't think I could have possibly O'd only 3 days after my last Soy dose! FX'd!

TicTac - Definitely hope you just get a BFP instead of needing to go further. They really can't comment positively on Soy. Its not something they're supposed to do. They have to assume that it will either do nothing or do bad things! LOL I hope it works out this cycle, honey!


----------



## heart tree

Megg, I'll bet anything that your temp drops tomorrow. I looked and it was a pretty sharp spike from yesterday. Curious, but I wouldn't fret at this point. 

My acupuncturist was thoroughly impressed with my chart and is now very interested in soy! She said she's going to read up on it. In general, she thinks soy can be very effective. Love her!


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... Love your acupuncturist! :) Yeah, the rise was significant. I think maybe the change in environment made a difference. I was at my aunt's house on the days with the open circles. So, maybe it was just being back in my own warm bed that made it jump? I don't know.. but I'll be seriously pissed if I O'd on CD12 and missed it!


----------



## heart tree

I was wondering about the open circles. I bet it has to do with being back in your own bed. I've definitely had things like that happen to me too. I'm super sensitive to any change in environment. I woke up this morning to a rise in temp but I was really restless for 2 hours before I could actually take my temp. I think that made it rise. 

I know what you mean about missing Ov! I'm a bit afraid I might have missed my window too. I'm not used to it being this early! I got a positive OPK yesterday, but haven't had any other signs of Ov. I don't usually get ewcm but my CP didn't seem high or soft enough yesterday. Now if I have a temp rise for 2 more days, FF is going to say I Ov'd yesterday. I'm glad I did the soy, but a bit confused by it all! Only time will tell I guess. If I did actually Ov yesterday and I don't get my BFP, I'm definitely using it again next cycle and will BD a lot earlier!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I hope neither of us actually missed it! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Megg33k said:


> Well, I hope neither of us actually missed it! :hugs:

I hope not either! I hope you are BD'ing right now!!!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Well, I hope neither of us actually missed it! :hugs:
> 
> I hope not either! I hope you are BD'ing right now!!!Click to expand...

I'm about to be! :rofl:

Rain's pouring down... What else is there to do on a stormy Tuesday night at 1:30am?


----------



## nevertogether

haha, oooo story :sex: sounds romantic!


----------



## Blah11

CBFM says low today but cervix is still highish and soft and open. CM is watery/sticky. I might just ov in the teens :D


----------



## Megg33k

How exciting would that be, Blah?!?! :yipee:


----------



## Blah11

I know! I'd be over the moon! At the minute I only get 9 full cycles in a year, if I oved on day 19 I'd get 11 :D If I ov'd on 14 (like a normal person :roll:) I'd get 13 full cycles.


----------



## Megg33k

Even 11 sounds good at the moment! 13 is better!


----------



## day_dreamer

Hello all,

Just thought I'd pop in, say hello and introduce myself. I'm going to be starting soy on my next cycle (AF is due around the 10th June). I have irregular cycles and have been tested for PCOS and although I have many of the symptoms (overweight, acne, excess hair, irregular periods) my internal scan came back clear. I've had CD2, CD19 and CD30 bloods taken, all of which showed no ovulation - which brings me to trying soy.

My doctor doesn't think we're eligible for an NHS referral to a fertility specialist, with us being gay...so soy is my only option really. Going private is never going to be affordable :(

I have no idea when I would normally ovulate, if I do at all. My chart suggests around CD30 this cycle. I'm going to take soy for CDs 2-7 and use opks from day 14 onwards.

I just have to go and order some from H&B now - I had some from Tesco that I bought 'just in case' but they have no info on them that says how much soy is in them so I have no idea how many to take haha !

x


----------



## Quaver

allstars said:


> I'm going to take soy for CDs 2-7 and use opks from day 14 onwards.

I think one is supposed to take it for 5 days only, so CD 2-6 or CD 3-7.
I took 120mg/night CD3-7:winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

allstars said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in, say hello and introduce myself. I'm going to be starting soy on my next cycle (AF is due around the 10th June). I have irregular cycles and have been tested for PCOS and although I have many of the symptoms (overweight, acne, excess hair, irregular periods) my internal scan came back clear. I've had CD2, CD19 and CD30 bloods taken, all of which showed no ovulation - which brings me to trying soy.
> 
> My doctor doesn't think we're eligible for an NHS referral to a fertility specialist, with us being gay...so soy is my only option really. Going private is never going to be affordable :(
> 
> I have no idea when I would normally ovulate, if I do at all. My chart suggests around CD30 this cycle. I'm going to take soy for CDs 2-7 and use opks from day 14 onwards.
> 
> I just have to go and order some from H&B now - I had some from Tesco that I bought 'just in case' but they have no info on them that says how much soy is in them so I have no idea how many to take haha !
> 
> x

You can have PCOS without the polycystic appearance to the ovaries! And, its crap that you aren't eligible for NHS referral because of being gay! That's awful! WTF?! :hugs: I hope the soy works for you! Please stick around and let us know how you get on!


----------



## marie87

Well ladies, Didnt :sex: last night.. Think I missed the eggy:cry:

On to next month then...


----------



## Megg33k

Not necessarily! That temp rise wasn't huge today. Could be ovulating today! Try again!!!


----------



## Quaver

allstars said:


> and use opks from day 14 onwards.

Some people ov as early as 5 days after the last dose:winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

Good catch, Quaver! I missed that bit!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi, can one of you knowledgeable ladies give me some advice please?
Have been charting for 4 months now. In those 4 months I have O'd on day 20, 19, 20 & 22. My LP is on the short side, only 8, 10, 9 and 9 days. Am CD1 today. Would you ladies recommend soy? I would like to Ov nearer to day 14/15 and have a longer LP! 

Any suggestions?

Thanks

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Megg33k

I think it might be worth giving it a go! A stronger ovulation could lengthen your LP. It might help. Hard to know until you try. But, I don't think you're going to get a negative effect, if that makes sense!


----------



## day_dreamer

Quaver said:


> allstars said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to take soy for CDs 2-7 and use opks from day 14 onwards.
> 
> I think one is supposed to take it for 5 days only, so CD 2-6 or CD 3-7.
> I took 120mg/night CD3-7:winkwink:Click to expand...

oh yeah, I meant 3-7 - typo :wacko:



Quaver said:


> allstars said:
> 
> 
> and use opks from day 14 onwards.
> 
> Some people ov as early as 5 days after the last dose:winkwink:Click to expand...

Aaah ok, will start using them earlier then. Think I'm going to need to stock up lol


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello ladies,

sorry i haven't been around for a couple of days. i'm cd41 and have ewcm again, so i'm guessing i didn't ovulate during either of the 2 patches of ewcm i had earlier in my cycle :(

i'm still going to test tomorrow, just in case, but i think i'm just setting myself up for the disappointment of another BFN.

i'm so upset :( i don't understand why my cycles are so long and irregular after settling down so quickly after coming off the pill.


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies, I'm on CD17 now and my temp went down a bit today. I'm stressing a bit. I know I could be ovulating today, but I'm scared that I got a false positive on my OPK and am not actually ovulating right now. Temping is a blessing and a curse! If my temp does go up tomorrow then I'm going to be so pleased with soy!

Fairybabe, have you gotten your progesterone levels checked? I had short LP's like you and started using progesterone cream from Ov to AF or through my BFP. My last cycle I had a 13 day LP. I use the Emerita Pro-gest brand. I use 1/2 teaspoon in the morning and a 1/2 teaspoon in the evening. Might be worth investigating. 

Butterfly, what is up with your cycles? Have you talked to your doctor? I would also like to recommend acupuncture. After I went off the pill, I had longer cycles and it really helped to regulate me. I had a friend who wasn't ttc, but she was concerned because she hadn't gotten her period in 3 months. She started acupuncture and got it a few weeks later. Maybe worth a try.


----------



## chelseaharvey

Hello all

I am going to try this stuff, im going to get some Soy Isoflavones tomorrow. Im waiting for AF to arrive im CD41 now last cycle was 36 days (& first short cycle) after ovarian drilling but they are going longer again already so it has not worked

I am going to take 100MG from days 3-7 & i am also going to chart from this next cycle as well

Good luck to everyone, the thead is so long, but im going to go back a few pages


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck with the soy! :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Well the soy really did the trick for me this cycle, I can't remember the last time I had such a strong ovulation........actually it was when I've taken clomid, so it really is comparable, I even had 4 days of ewcm too, I only usually have 2, I did ov later than I used too, but I'm not sure if that's down to the soy, or has just become the norm for me since my m/c. None of my ewcm was blood tinged either which it used to be.....is this a good sign???


----------



## Megg33k

The blood tinge is a good fertility sign, but a lack of it isn't a bad sign... if that makes sense? I'm saying its fine either way! LOL


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> The blood tinge is a good fertility sign, but a lack of it isn't a bad sign... if that makes sense? I'm saying its fine either way! LOL

:saywhat: Oh! good :huh::shock:

:D


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl:


----------



## yodamiles

Hi everyone! Haven't been on in a week.. things have been busy! I'm about 9 or 10dpo. FF keeps changing my o day! I have all of my regular AF symptoms so I'm not feeling too hopeful. Plus my timing wasn't fabulous either. I don't know how to get my chart in my signature so here is the link....

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b9e17

Megg - I took 120mg of soy this cycle and was thinking of uping it next cycle. I'm a little nervous though! This was the first time I've ever felt ovulation and all of the painful cramps got me kind of nervous! Do you think I should bump it to 160mg or go to 200mg?


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think you should up it at all, tbh! The lowest dose that does the job is the best dose. And, it doesn't look like AF is on her way. Have you tested?


----------



## heart tree

Sparkly, nice looking chart so far. Are you thinking you Ov'd on day 18? It's a nice temp rise.

Yoda, I agree with Megg, your chart looks very promising, not like AF is coming. 

So I got a really big temp rise this morning. Looks like I will have Ov'd yesterday on CD 17 as long as I have 2 more high temps. That is 5 - 11 days earlier for me!

I BD'd on the two days before OV, but DH was too tired last night. I'm hoping I didn't miss my opportunity. I know sperm can live for 5 days, but I usually like to have all my bases covered!


----------



## Megg33k

I think you'll be fine, heart tree! No worries, hun!

AFM... My chart! :dohh: I don't know what to do! Its a wreck! I've been sick since Monday night. I run a fever at night... although not a super high fever. I have no way of knowing if ANY of my temps are right. I hate to put in that I had a fever, because I don't know if I did! I usually O on CD16... tomorrow. Although, I haven't had all the ovary pains like I usually do each month running up to ov. I shouldn't have been able to ov only 3 days after my last soy dose, and I took it CD5-9. WTF? I don't know what to do. I have to have my progesterone checked at 7dpo! Help?


----------



## yodamiles

I tested this morning on an IC and got a BFN. My charts always look promising since a have a long LP. 

My OB is running blood work today and she's testing me for PCOS. I just looked at the script and realized she also requested a quantative hcg. I wonder if anything would show up at 10dpo??


----------



## Megg33k

It very well could show at 10dpo. It can take 2-4 days to filter into your urine. So, the blood test will work significantly earlier!


----------



## yodamiles

Megg - Do you use OPK's? I've never had any luck with them, but if your temps are unreliable you might want to give it a try. What about your other signs? CM?


----------



## Megg33k

*sigh* OPKs don't work for me... at all. My doctor says that my urine is "different" and "doesn't fall into the norm." Which means that they're useless to me! This is my OPK progression up through yesterday! Progression is the wrong word... that would indicate PROGRESS! :(

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/4664545333_42af37a1ed_b.jpg

As far as CM... My CM is generally rubbish. I never get good signs from my CM. I always count on the fact that I can feel my ovaries doing their thing from a couple of days into my soy doses and on through until O... then O is very strong pains usually. This time? Pfft! That would be too simple! 

I'm very unhappy right now... I need to know what's going on this month more than ever before!


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> *sigh* OPKs don't work for me... at all. My doctor says that my urine is "different" and "doesn't fall into the norm."

Would saliva ferning work for you?


----------



## heart tree

Megg, I just answered you on the June disco tester thread. I really don't think you've Ov'd yet. If the only signs you can rely on are temps and feeling Ov, I would say you need to listen to your body and what it feels like. If you haven't felt Ov yet, my guess is it hasn't happened. FF isn't even convinced it happened. I think the fever is throwing you off. Can you get tested twice? Once based on Ov'ing on CD12 and once based on when you feel your Ov pain?

Quaver, saliva ferning has never been reliable for me. Has it worked for you? I can get ferns throughout my cycle. I didn't get any this cycle and Ov'd yesterday (I think).


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> *sigh* OPKs don't work for me... at all. My doctor says that my urine is "different" and "doesn't fall into the norm."
> 
> Would saliva ferning work for you?Click to expand...

I've tried that. I show a clear ferning pattern about 80% of the time. From what I've read, it might be because I consume too much sodium. But, that doesn't really help with me still not knowing.


----------



## heart tree

Dang lady, I don't know what to tell you. This is extremely frustrating. I swear, sometimes I think our bodies do this just to f%$*ck with us! Try as best you can to relax today. Tune in to your ovaries and see if you can feel anything today or tomorrow. I bet you will. Do you usually do soy CD3-7? Is this the first cycle you've done soy 5-9? I can't remember. Maybe Ov is coming a bit later. I really can't believe it would be 3 days after your last dose, I really can't.


----------



## Megg33k

I did CD5-9 last time, and still O'd on CD16! 3 days after the last dose is almost impossible! I would say 1dpo at most. Maybe -1dpo! LOL How badly will it screw up my progesterone test if I'm off by 2 days? Or maybe split the difference? I could go a week from today... that would make me either 6dpo or 8dpo. Is that a HUGE issue? Seems like it should still be pretty accurate, yeah? Definitely tuning in to the ol' ovaries today!


----------



## Quaver

heart tree said:


> Quaver, saliva ferning has never been reliable for me. Has it worked for you?

I never tried, but was considering it if CBFM doesn't work.

My ewcm is usually very reliable. Much better than temping, but I always think I got ewcm before the real thing. When I get the real ewcm, it is just unmistakable, it stretches miles, and impossible to ignore. And my AF comes bang on 14/15 days later. 

It has been reliable since the beginning, but with ttc, I became obsessed, and mistake something else as ewcm (only stretches 2cm)#-o


----------



## heart tree

Megg33k said:


> I did CD5-9 last time, and still O'd on CD16! 3 days after the last dose is almost impossible! I would say 1dpo at most. Maybe -1dpo! LOL How badly will it screw up my progesterone test if I'm off by 2 days? Or maybe split the difference? I could go a week from today... that would make me either 6dpo or 8dpo. Is that a HUGE issue? Seems like it should still be pretty accurate, yeah? Definitely tuning in to the ol' ovaries today!

Hmmm...now you've got me. I don't know much about the actual day you go to test. I'm guessing the reason they want you at 7dpo is just to fully make sure you Ov'd. Maybe it could be 6 or 8dpo and not really matter. Worth a bit of research and a call to the doc for sure. I think you are right, it should still be pretty accurate. They just want to make sure that your progesterone levels aren't super low right? I think it should be ok.


----------



## heart tree

Quaver, I'm envious of your ewcm and your long LP!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm envious too, Quaver! Dang! 

Yeah, they want to make sure its not super low... and I'm pretty sure that it is!


----------



## heart tree

Well at least there's a fix for low progesterone. I hope you get some answers soon.

Ok, I have to go get some work done. Wish I could stay here all day!!! See you all in a bit.

xoxo


----------



## day_dreamer

I'm guessing the reason they want to test you at 7 DPO is because progesterone levels peak at 7 DPO. When I went for my blood tests, the doctor explained it all to me and that's why they normally test on CD2/3 (to check it's normal-low at the beginning) and then again at CD21 - based on an 'average' woman ov'ing at CD14. So 1 day either side shouldn't really make much difference imo...your progesterone levels should still be high if they're normal.

My progesterone levels were low at CD2, CD21 and CD30 which my doctor interpretted as me not ovulating, but I'm more inclined to think that it just means I haven't ovulated *yet* and seeing as AF hasn't arrived yet there's still time :)


----------



## chelseaharvey

CD41 here, have ordered my therometer to start charting from the next cycle & have not had time to pop into town yet to get this soy stuff so il get it tomorrow

WHEN AF decides to turn up i am then all ready & raring to go. I am really hoping charting will give me the answers & be a clear indication as to when i ovulated or i have no hope in trying to pinpoint what is happening in my cycle


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies..have any of u ever been tested for insuline resistance? i went to the sp. and thats the only thing she could think of for me not having a period every month is because im not ovulating on my own and it could be because of that. if i am then i have to take the stuff diabetics take daily just to O on my own and have periods....
thats where im debating on doing that or just doing the soy every month or even angus cactus to c what it does....

what would u ladies think i should do? i havnt had the test done yet so im not for sure what it is but it seem like that would b it with all my symptoms and stuff...also high chelostrol in 05'


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello everyone, still nothing :(

well... i say nothing... this is a bit strange, but i've had a little bit of milky white discharge from my nipples... this doesn't normally happen. lol. no idea what it means.


----------



## Megg33k

Good... So 6-8dpo probably won't be an issue on progesterone! YAY!

Shanna - I've been tested. I don't have insulin resistance. Its one of the symptoms of PCOS sometimes.

Butterfly - Oh.. uhm... I don't know!


----------



## heart tree

Yay Megg, you are back in the running!

Chelsea, you will definitely start to see an ovulation pattern (or lack of one) if you chart your temps. I think it is a very good idea for you to do.

Sma, I don't know anything about that test. I hope you find your answers though!

Butterfly, have you been tested for prolactin levels? Discharge like that could mean your prolactin is too high. Elevated prolactin can halt a period. If I were you, I would call the doctor and get tested. It is very curious. Have you ever had this happen before?


----------



## ButterflyBaby

i don't think so... can't say i've ever noticed! lol.

i think i'll wait and see what happens over the next couple of days and then call my doctor... he wasn't very helpful last time i spoke to him about my cycles and i can't really be doing with the disappointment of talking to him again just yet!


----------



## heart tree

I hate docs who aren't helpful. Good idea to wait it out and see.


----------



## Sparkly

heart tree said:


> Sparkly, nice looking chart so far. Are you thinking you Ov'd on day 18? It's a nice temp rise.

I'm knowing I did ov on cd18, I swear I felt the bugger pop out :haha:


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> I'm very unhappy right now... I need to know what's going on this month more than ever before!

:hugs: I wish I could help hun, but I'm fairly new to all this charting and ttc lark myself, as for your opk's....I can't see anything chick.


----------



## Sparkly

ButterflyBaby said:


> well... i say nothing... this is a bit strange, but i've had a little bit of milky white discharge from my nipples... this doesn't normally happen. lol. no idea what it means.

I had this many eons ago....when ttc my DS, I had some blood tests and was showing high prolactin levels I remember my gp saying I possibly needed a scan to rule out a pituitary tumor, before the appointment came through I found I was preggie, this was before I was diagnosed with pcos

go see you gp and mention it hun, it can affect your fertility x


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Sparkly, nice looking chart so far. Are you thinking you Ov'd on day 18? It's a nice temp rise.
> 
> I'm knowing I did ov on cd18, I swear I felt the bugger pop out :haha:Click to expand...

I'm sure you did feel it pop! I usually do! LOL It fecking hurts!



Sparkly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm very unhappy right now... I need to know what's going on this month more than ever before!
> 
> :hugs: I wish I could help hun, but I'm fairly new to all this charting and ttc lark myself, as for your opk's....I can't see anything chick.Click to expand...

I know... my OPKs suck! I did another about 30 min ago and it has a much clearer (but still only barely there) line. I'm guessing this is as close to + as I'm going to get!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4666626595_30aebe9267.jpg

How sad is it that screen tilting and squinting is required for an OPK?! :(


----------



## chelseaharvey

I can see it Meg, isnt the 2 lines meant to be the same (ie dark)


----------



## Megg33k

It is meant to be the same! LOL But, I don't work that way. I asked my doctor if my pee was broken and she said "Its not broken. It just different. It doesn't fall into the norm." Basically, regents don't make their way into my urine like they do for most other people. OPKs and HPTs are all but useless to me. A faint line is the best I'll ever see, OPK or HPT. I'll never get to see positive digital pregnancy test. I'm coming to terms with that now. I only buy them because I really like to POAS! LOL So, yes... They are meant to be the same. But, I have to use the darkest line I get as my "positive"... Its been like this forever! For most people, that is VERY negative for an OPK. For me, that's the most outstanding line I've ever gotten on this brand of them. So, I'm not quite normal. But she won't let me say that I'm broken because its not something than can or should be fixed... Its just "different."


----------



## heart tree

Megg, I do see a faint line, and I wouldn't lie to you. I know you already DTD, so I don't need to encourage you. BTW, I gravitate towards "different." Who needs normal when different is so much more interesting? Your pee is A-Ok in my book (so are you!) I imagine it must be frustrating though at times. 

Sparkles, I WISH I could feel it pop! That would make my life so much easier! I had a positive OPK 3 days ago on CD15 and thought for sure I Ov'd yesterday because my temp rose this morning pretty sharply. I still can't stop testing on OPK's because I almost can't believe I Ov'd this early. Anyhoo, I tested on CD16 and CD17 and got negatives. Today, CD18, I got a positive again. I'm so annoyed. If I could have felt the pop, I wouldn't be wondering what was going on with my body! Well, guess I'm going to pounce my hubby when he gets home LOL!


----------



## Quaver

CD10, I think I become like Megg, I have a temperature:wacko:
Temp went up to 37.44c (99.39F) this morning.

I don't feel ill at all, will temp later on in the day to check.
Do you think it is hot flushes? I do feel hot.


----------



## heart tree

Ooohh, Quaver, that is a really sharp spike in your temp. Was anything different in your environment? Was the heat on? Did you temp at a different time? Were you tossing and turning before you took your temp? Anything? CD10 just seems much too early. I bet it will go down again tomorrow. Maybe you do have a fever. Hmmmm...


----------



## Quaver

heart tree said:


> Ooohh, Quaver, that is a really sharp spike in your temp. Was anything different in your environment? Was the heat on? Did you temp at a different time? Were you tossing and turning before you took your temp? Anything? CD10 just seems much too early. I bet it will go down again tomorrow. Maybe you do have a fever. Hmmmm...

Environment was exactly the same, same time, same temp in the room.
I was about to get executed in my dream prior to waking up, with a guillotine:shock:


----------



## heart tree

Whoa, that is a heavy dream!!! I wonder if that could have caused it??? I guess we'll have a better idea tomorrow. Keep us posted!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg, I do see a faint line, and I wouldn't lie to you. I know you already DTD, so I don't need to encourage you. BTW, I gravitate towards "different." Who needs normal when different is so much more interesting? Your pee is A-Ok in my book (so are you!) I imagine it must be frustrating though at times.
> 
> Sparkles, I WISH I could feel it pop! That would make my life so much easier! I had a positive OPK 3 days ago on CD15 and thought for sure I Ov'd yesterday because my temp rose this morning pretty sharply. I still can't stop testing on OPK's because I almost can't believe I Ov'd this early. Anyhoo, I tested on CD16 and CD17 and got negatives. Today, CD18, I got a positive again. I'm so annoyed. If I could have felt the pop, I wouldn't be wondering what was going on with my body! Well, guess I'm going to pounce my hubby when he gets home LOL!

Haha! I tend to prefer "different" too... but not when it comes to having pee sticks that don't work for me! I'm pretty happy I'm A-OK in your book though! :)

I'm still hoping to feel it pop! You might feel yours pop too. If you didn't actually O the other day, you could definitely still feel it!



Quaver said:


> CD10, I think I become like Megg, I have a temperature:wacko:
> Temp went up to 37.44c (99.39F) this morning.
> 
> I don't feel ill at all, will temp later on in the day to check.
> Do you think it is hot flushes? I do feel hot.

That's certainly a fever! Whoa! I'd probably put it down as a fever. I mean, anything over 98.6 is a fever with your waking temp, and it was in the 99's as a basal temp... That's def a fever!



Quaver said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Ooohh, Quaver, that is a really sharp spike in your temp. Was anything different in your environment? Was the heat on? Did you temp at a different time? Were you tossing and turning before you took your temp? Anything? CD10 just seems much too early. I bet it will go down again tomorrow. Maybe you do have a fever. Hmmmm...
> 
> Environment was exactly the same, same time, same temp in the room.
> I was about to get executed in my dream prior to waking up, with a guillotine:shock:Click to expand...

Holy hell! :shock: That could maybe do it! SCARY! :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> [Environment was exactly the same, same time, same temp in the room.
> I was about to get executed in my dream prior to waking up, with a guillotine:shock:
> 
> Holy hell! :shock: That could maybe do it! SCARY! :hugs:Click to expand...

All because I was against World cups:haha:

Anyway, my temp is still up, but don't think I'm ill though. It must be the Soy.
How are you Meg? Are you ill?


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> [Environment was exactly the same, same time, same temp in the room.
> I was about to get executed in my dream prior to waking up, with a guillotine:shock:
> 
> Holy hell! :shock: That could maybe do it! SCARY! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> All because I was against World cups:haha:
> 
> Anyway, my temp is still up, but don't think I'm ill though. It must be the Soy.
> How are you Meg? Are you ill?Click to expand...

I'm unfortunately quite ill. I have sinus stuff going on, but its carrying up to my head and inner ear (on the left)! I'm miserable! But, I'll survive! I'm suffering through it for the sake of not taking anything that could mess up O! In fact, I finally had some real ovary pain tonight. I don't know if I have already ovulated now or if I'm getting ready to! But, its right on time! LOL


----------



## Quaver

Poor you. Hugs:hugs:
I hope mine is nothing. I rarely get flu etc, and I don't have any symptom, so I'm assuming it is Soy.


----------



## heart tree

Oh, Megg, sorry you feel yucks. Being sick is the worst! But Ov pain is the best!!! When will you schedule your 7dpo tests? Are you even bothering temping?

Quaver, I'm confused by your chart, but maybe it has to do with the time zone. It is Friday morning for me right now and your temp spike was on Friday. But, on Thursday (my time) is when I saw your temp rise. I'm confused! Is it a day later for you? Did you log today's temp in FF? Oh my head hurts. It's only 6:30am so maybe that's why.

If anyone feels like looking at my chart, I would appreciate it. I had another high temp this morning, but not quite as high as yesterday. Does it look like I Ov'd on CD17 to you? Obviously I have to wait one more day to temp, but I'm hoping I Ov'd already. DH was too tired last night and we couldn't DTD. I was pretty bummed. He's well rested today and will come home early from work, so we plan to tonight. Fx'd!


----------



## Quaver

heart tree said:


> Quaver, I'm confused by your chart, but maybe it has to do with the time zone. It is Friday morning for me right now and your temp spike was on Friday. But, on Thursday (my time) is when I saw your temp rise. I'm confused! Is it a day later for you? Did you log today's temp in FF? Oh my head hurts. It's only 6:30am so maybe that's why.

Temp hike was Friday morning. I'm on Singapore time, so way ahead of you.
It's Friday 22:35 now:winkwink:


----------



## Quaver

heart tree said:


> Does it look like I Ov'd on CD17 to you?

It does.:dust:


----------



## momtoaz

Quaver said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Does it look like I Ov'd on CD17 to you?
> 
> It does.:dust:Click to expand...

I agree, looks like you did O on CD17.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Oh, Megg, sorry you feel yucks. Being sick is the worst! But Ov pain is the best!!! When will you schedule your 7dpo tests? Are you even bothering temping?
> 
> Quaver, I'm confused by your chart, but maybe it has to do with the time zone. It is Friday morning for me right now and your temp spike was on Friday. But, on Thursday (my time) is when I saw your temp rise. I'm confused! Is it a day later for you? Did you log today's temp in FF? Oh my head hurts. It's only 6:30am so maybe that's why.
> 
> If anyone feels like looking at my chart, I would appreciate it. I had another high temp this morning, but not quite as high as yesterday. Does it look like I Ov'd on CD17 to you? Obviously I have to wait one more day to temp, but I'm hoping I Ov'd already. DH was too tired last night and we couldn't DTD. I was pretty bummed. He's well rested today and will come home early from work, so we plan to tonight. Fx'd!

My test will likely be next Friday. I can't imagine that it wasn't last night/this morning. Yep, still temping. Last night, my temp was significantly lower than the 99-something it has been. So, I don't think I was really running a fever. Then, today I was met with a very typical post-O temperature! So, I'm going to have to assume that today's is correct!



Quaver said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Quaver, I'm confused by your chart, but maybe it has to do with the time zone. It is Friday morning for me right now and your temp spike was on Friday. But, on Thursday (my time) is when I saw your temp rise. I'm confused! Is it a day later for you? Did you log today's temp in FF? Oh my head hurts. It's only 6:30am so maybe that's why.
> 
> Temp hike was Friday morning. I'm on Singapore time, so way ahead of you.
> It's Friday 22:35 now:winkwink:Click to expand...

I wondered why it said UK/Singapore! That makes more sense now!



Quaver said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Does it look like I Ov'd on CD17 to you?
> 
> It does.:dust:Click to expand...

Agreed! It def does! I would put the + OPK yesterday in the notes for that day... but I would remove it from where FF knows. I think its going to confuse FF.


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> I wondered why it said UK/Singapore! That makes more sense now!

My DH is in Singapore, so I'm visiting :sex:


----------



## Megg33k

I see! That's fun! Gotta be with DH to catch the eggy! :)


----------



## marie87

I am loving Soy right now, Ov'd cd14:happydance:

Bring on the 2WW.


----------



## CHILLbilly

I've read most of this thread and really really want to try Soy......

My problem is.....I can't find it in any of the stores around here....
I live in Ontario, canada, but in a very small town. 
has anyone found it in a regular store ie walmart, shoppers drug mart?

I'm off to work right now so hopfully tonight when I come home someone will be able to help me..
Thanks in advance........

p.s.s i have one blocked tube and hope this helps with more or better eggs...


----------



## marie87

I bought mine at a GNC store, do you have GNC there??


----------



## CHILLbilly

thanks marie........
Nearest store is about a 2 or 3 hr drive away.......I am soooo rural haha
I'm going to check at work ( drug store) to see if I can order it in.....
When I have more time I'm going to check online to order in....

I wish I found this thread alot sooner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marie87

Hope you can find them soon! This is my second month using SI and I am seeing the results.

Good luck:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

CHILLbilly said:


> I've read most of this thread and really really want to try Soy......
> 
> My problem is.....I can't find it in any of the stores around here....
> I live in Ontario, canada, but in a very small town.
> has anyone found it in a regular store ie walmart, shoppers drug mart?
> 
> I'm off to work right now so hopfully tonight when I come home someone will be able to help me..
> Thanks in advance........
> 
> p.s.s i have one blocked tube and hope this helps with more or better eggs...

I get mine at Walmart! :)

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51jNOWtHoML._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## heart tree

marie, that is awesome! CD14 is ideal and your chart looks perfect!

Good luck finding soy Chillbilly! Hope it works for you.

Megg, sounds like you did O right on time. Nice work!


----------



## Megg33k

New OPK with significantly less line... actually, the picture doesn't show any line at all... the real one has a tiny little hint of one. But, def not like yesterday's!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4670463438_687214d814.jpg


----------



## heart tree

So it looks like the last one did catch your surge Megg! How great is that???


----------



## Megg33k

I know! I mean... It was weak as weak gets... but it was enough to "catch" the surge! So, I'm a happy girl about that! I also adjusted my last 3 temps (not today's) down by .5 degrees to try and counteract the fever! It looks prettier and more normal for me. We'll see what happens!


----------



## shaerichelle

COngrats Megg


----------



## Quaver

Good morning!
CD11. and temp is back down, still higher than my normal Follicular phase (must be the Soy). 

Stupid FF decided to put dotted ov line on CD8:growlmad:
Will adjust the temp later.


marie87 said:


> I am loving Soy right now, Ov'd cd14:happydance:
> 
> Bring on the 2WW.

Congratulations! I'd love to ov at CD14:thumbup:


----------



## momtoaz

CHILLbilly said:


> I've read most of this thread and really really want to try Soy......
> 
> My problem is.....I can't find it in any of the stores around here....
> I live in Ontario, canada, but in a very small town.
> has anyone found it in a regular store ie walmart, shoppers drug mart?
> 
> I'm off to work right now so hopfully tonight when I come home someone will be able to help me..
> Thanks in advance........
> 
> p.s.s i have one blocked tube and hope this helps with more or better eggs...

I'm in TO Ont Canada as well. Not sure what small town your in. But I do know I could not find Soy at several shoppers or walmart. I did find it a health food/vitamin store. I believe GNC carries it as well, it's a blue box, starts with Phyto. GL!


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. I'm feeling confused and frustrated. Normally I have a couple of days of spotting right before Ov. This cycle, I started spotting on CD13. I'm CD20 today and still spotting. Very light brown when I wipe. Last night there was even some red blood, but again, very light. I'm wondering if this is due to the soy and my hormones?

I went to a party last night and while I only had 2 drinks and lots of water, I didn't get home until 2am. It took me a while to fall asleep, so I'm guessing it was around 2:30 that I fell asleep. I usually temp around 6:00-6:30. I temped at 6 and my temp was my lowest temp all cycle - 97.27. This means FF wouldn't give me an Ov date. I think I slept with my mouth open and obviously hadn't slept very long, so I really don't think I can trust this temp. I got up, went to the bathroom and got back in bed. I slept for 2 more hours and temped. It was a more "normal" looking temp at 98.32. But, I'm not sure I can trust that one either. I'm so mad I went to that party! It wasn't even that fun! Now I have no idea if I Ov'd or not. If I haven't, I'm guessing it happened last night and I missed my window! I'll BD today, but there is a good chance I'm out. And what's up with all this spotting? GGGGRRRRRRR

I think I'm not going to put a temp in for today and just wait to see what tomorrow looks like. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Quaver

Why not enter 98.32? You probably ov'd on CD17.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Quaver, I did that and it gave me dotted lines saying I Ov'd on CD15. Weird! The reason I don't think I should put that in either is because I got up out of bed, and then only slept for 2 hours before I took that temp. I thought that might affect my temp too much. I guess I'll put that in and put a little note for myself. Feel free to look at it again if you want. I have no idea why it is saying CD15. 

PS - your chart looks good. I just knew that high spike wasn't going to last! It must have been the dream!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Hi ladies. I'm feeling confused and frustrated. Normally I have a couple of days of spotting right before Ov. This cycle, I started spotting on CD13. I'm CD20 today and still spotting. Very light brown when I wipe. Last night there was even some red blood, but again, very light. I'm wondering if this is due to the soy and my hormones?
> 
> I went to a party last night and while I only had 2 drinks and lots of water, I didn't get home until 2am. It took me a while to fall asleep, so I'm guessing it was around 2:30 that I fell asleep. I usually temp around 6:00-6:30. I temped at 6 and my temp was my lowest temp all cycle - 97.27. This means FF wouldn't give me an Ov date. I think I slept with my mouth open and obviously hadn't slept very long, so I really don't think I can trust this temp. I got up, went to the bathroom and got back in bed. I slept for 2 more hours and temped. It was a more "normal" looking temp at 98.32. But, I'm not sure I can trust that one either. I'm so mad I went to that party! It wasn't even that fun! Now I have no idea if I Ov'd or not. If I haven't, I'm guessing it happened last night and I missed my window! I'll BD today, but there is a good chance I'm out. And what's up with all this spotting? GGGGRRRRRRR
> 
> I think I'm not going to put a temp in for today and just wait to see what tomorrow looks like. Any advice appreciated.

That's a tough one! I'm not sure. I think "wait and see" is the best policy for now! :hugs:



Quaver said:


> Why not enter 98.32? You probably ov'd on CD17.

Temp is much more normal today! :happydance:

So... My temperature last night was the highest its been (99.58) and even sent the thermometer into a fit of "ZOMG! YOU HAVE A FEVER! BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP!" But, this morning... It was 97.96. I don't think that's out of the ordinary high. So, I didn't adjust today's at all. I just left it. Its starting to look more like my past charts. I do tend to rise a bit and then rise similarly the next day after O. But, I don't know if any of this is correct... because my temps are all superficially adjusted based on my fever. Do you think I'm doing the right thing?


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies i was wondering if i could join in :flower: im gonna try soy on my next cycle.. im on cd 63 right now :( and soon as af arrives i will be taking it on cd 3-7 :happydance:
ive heard some good stuff about it


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg, I put the higher temp in, but will probably take it out. I highly doubt I'm 5dpo right now as FF is showing. I've never had this happen before. Usually once I Ov, my temp rises nicely.

I wish I could give you guidance about your chart, but as you can see, I'm also having questions about mine. 

Babyhopes, good luck with the soy!


----------



## sma1588

after almost 1 1/2 years of not knowing whats going on with no cycles, rapid weight gain,and slight bitchyness from time to tme with no excusse i think i have got an anwser....PCOS which goes along with my insuline resistance and high chelostrol. i got my lab test results and they show pretty high so i go on the 14th to talk with the dr.


----------



## CHILLbilly

I found it!!!!!!!!! At a major grocery store.....whoooo hoooo....but its expensive and says its for menopause relief...arggggg I dont want to even hear that word ( I'm late 30's)

I would love to follow you ladies with your temping and FF charts but i have never charted or temped...way to technical for me and i loose trck of numbers so easily...So I will just cheer you on from the sidelines until your 2ww is over....

So my OH sked what is soy iso..... especiall when he saw the caption about menopause....I try to explain these things to him but he always says...are you sure and where did you read about this !!!!!!
BnB of course I reply...LOL

so off i go to re-read a few pages........


----------



## marie87

CHILLbilly said:


> I found it!!!!!!!!! At a major grocery store.....whoooo hoooo....but its expensive and says its for menopause relief...arggggg I dont want to even hear that word ( I'm late 30's)
> 
> I would love to follow you ladies with your temping and FF charts but i have never charted or temped...way to technical for me and i loose trck of numbers so easily...So I will just cheer you on from the sidelines until your 2ww is over....
> 
> So my OH sked what is soy iso..... especiall when he saw the caption about menopause....I try to explain these things to him but he always says...are you sure and where did you read about this !!!!!!
> BnB of course I reply...LOL
> 
> so off i go to re-read a few pages........

Wohooo just in time!:happydance:

I tought that about charting too, but its easy now that I am trying and it give me an idea about my cycles and when I ov'd.

Good luck hun:flower:


----------



## Quaver

CD12 and High on CBFM for the first time:happydance:


CHILLbilly said:


> So my OH sked what is soy iso..... especiall when he saw the caption about menopause....I try to explain these things to him but he always says...are you sure and where did you read about this !!!!!!
> BnB of course I reply...LOL

Exactly the same with my OH, except I didn't say BnB, I just said internet.
There isn't a caption about menopause on my bottle though. 

I just said Soy, but when I read out the Isoflavones at the end, he said 'oh, isoflavones, female hormones that's fine'. He knew about it for some reason:wacko: I suspect he read up on it because he's obsessed about his receding hairline:lol: (Hope he's not taking it, it might reduce his sperm count:shock:)


----------



## marie87

Thats great news Quaver, a HIGH at CD12:thumbup:.


----------



## Lil-woowoo

Can anyone tell me where to buy Soy Isoflavones ? Thanks :flower: x


----------



## Megg33k

In Scotland? Uhm... I can't help with that one! Well... maybe the internet? Otherwise, I'll have to let one of my international girls take this one!


----------



## x Nicki x

I think you can get it from places like Holland and Barrett and boots. I bought mine on ebay x


----------



## ButterflyBaby

cd45 for me :( wish the witch would hurry up and show her face!

i didn't test last week (even though i said i was going to) because i didn't want to face the disappointment of a BFN, but i think i'll have to test tomorrow, just to be sure this is another long cycle and not a pregnancy (even though i already am very very sure!).


----------



## Megg33k

You wouldn't be the first person with "Butterfly" in their username who was SURE that a long cycle wasn't a pregnancy and was wrong! I know that's odd... but another girl on here (Butterfly25 maybe?) had a long cycle and we kept telling her to test, but she was SURE she wasn't pregnant. Well, she definitely was! LOL So, stranger things have happened!


----------



## renea&paul

(Out of lurkdom) well ladies it looks like the soy didnt give me a soybean, but it did get my cycles back to regular. So Im down to 26 day cycle. I think Im going to stop the soy for now, I dont want to mess anything up again. The symptoms the soy gave me were headaches, O pain and a ton of EWCM. It also moved O day up 2 days. Im the 2ww I didnt have my normal boob pain, or pimples. I wish all of you good luck and thank yall for your stories, advice, and comments. I still cant believe that I read all of these pages before I decided to try the soy.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Good luck, renea! :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

renea&paul said:


> (Out of lurkdom) well ladies it looks like the soy didnt give me a soybean, but it did get my cycles back to regular. So Im down to 26 day cycle. I think Im going to stop the soy for now, I dont want to mess anything up again.

Glad your cycles are regular again. Mine was never regular, except for the 3 cycles that followed mc (3 cycles after that was back to my usual long cycles of 45, 46 & 54 days), so hoping Soy will give me regular cycles[-o&lt;


----------



## Yatta89

Hey girls I have a question. For the past 3 cycles there have been 31-33 days in length. Last cycle surprisingly it was only 20 days. I am very irregular and for the past two cycles I have not O'ed. I know I read that Soy should be taken preferabbly CD3-7 or 5-9 but I am CD7 today and I wanted to know if it would be ok for me to take it CD7-11? I really want to O and I know I haven't been and I know of a store that I'm pretty sure has the Soy. Trying to boost my chances as much as possible.
Thanks.


----------



## Blah11

Hi guys.. I'm still waiting for O. CD16 now and no signs :cry: Getting a bit down about it tbh. I really thought the 200mg would bring it forward.


----------



## Blah11

Yatta89 said:


> Hey girls I have a question. For the past 3 cycles there have been 31-33 days in length. Last cycle surprisingly it was only 20 days. I am very irregular and for the past two cycles I have not O'ed. I know I read that Soy should be taken preferabbly CD3-7 or 5-9 but I am CD7 today and I wanted to know if it would be ok for me to take it CD7-11? I really want to O and I know I haven't been and I know of a store that I'm pretty sure has the Soy. Trying to boost my chances as much as possible.
> Thanks.

I'd wait until next cycle hun :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Yatta - I'd wait! Sorry, hun! :(

Blah - Sometimes you just can't make it come forward. Its unfortunate, but true. You might well be getting better quality eggs though... even if its not earlier than before!


----------



## momtoaz

Blah11 said:


> Hi guys.. I'm still waiting for O. CD16 now and no signs :cry: Getting a bit down about it tbh. I really thought the 200mg would bring it forward.

I totally know what you mean. I took 120mg CD3-7 and am on CD32 and no O!!!!:cry:


----------



## Quaver

I think I'll try 200mg next cycle.
According to Loolabear https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-fertility-pills-like-clomid.html#post5681448
200mg seems to work better:thumbup:

I haven't given up yet though, still CD14, and waiting for ov[-o&lt;


----------



## RedRose19

hmmm maybe i should take 200 as well.. im not sure ive bought the right ones tho :wacko: 
i got mine from higher nature and the title is True Food, Superpotency Soyagen the lady in the shop said this was it and on the back it does say its soy isoflavones.. BUT

the product info at the back says 
" One table typically provides:
Fermentation-activated organically grown whole soya 1000mg
providing total isofalvones 40mg"

does that sound like its the right thing?


----------



## marie87

babyhopes10 said:


> hmmm maybe i should take 200 as well.. im not sure ive bought the right ones tho :wacko:
> i got mine from higher nature and the title is True Food, Superpotency Soyagen the lady in the shop said this was it and on the back it does say its soy isoflavones.. BUT
> 
> the product info at the back says
> " One table typically provides:
> Fermentation-activated organically grown whole soya 1000mg
> providing total isofalvones 40mg"
> 
> does that sound like its the right thing?

If you want 200mg, you need to take 5 pills because each one has 40mg of pure SI.


----------



## Quaver

Your chart is looking good *Marie*! How are you?


----------



## marie87

Quaver said:


> Your chart is looking good *Marie*! How are you?

:happydance: I am doing fine hun, waiting and trying not to sympton spot:haha:. What about you??


----------



## Quaver

marie87 said:


> :happydance: I am doing fine hun, waiting and trying not to sympton spot:haha:. What about you??

Just been to my first fertility specialist appointment, and was diagnosed with PCOS (kind of expected, since my AF is irregular, and have a close relative with one).

Saw my ovaries, many maturing PCOS eggs, was told I'm fertile next week (when OH is away:cry:). I'm CD15, so next week would be CD22 or thereabouts.
My last ov was CD40. Soy did work!:happydance: Pity there's no OH to try...

Doctor was not keen on Soy, and will be prescribed Clomid next cycle.
So goodbye Soy...


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... They're never keen on Soy. I understand it... but I HATE it! There's no money in telling people to use non-prescription drugs... but there can be malpractice lawsuits in it if you tell them to go for it! HOWEVER... Its crap!

Yay for Clomid though! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Quaver, hope you re ok after your trip to the FS. Hoping the clomid fixes things for you! 
Fairybabe xx


----------



## Quaver

Fairybabe said:


> Hey Quaver, hope you re ok after your trip to the FS. Hoping the clomid fixes things for you!
> Fairybabe xx

I much preferred Soy, but I suppose Clomid is better in doctor's eyes:wacko:

Oh yes, the doctor said Soy will give you high temperatures. I think I had that until CD14.


----------



## marie87

:hugs: Quaver, hope that can make you get your BFP.


----------



## x Nicki x

:hugs: Hope you get your bfp soon Quaver x


----------



## CHILLbilly

[/QUOTE}Just been to my first fertility specialist appointment, and was diagnosed with PCOS (kind of expected, since my AF is irregular, and have a close relative with one).

Saw my ovaries, many maturing PCOS eggs, was told I'm fertile next week (when OH is away :cry:). I'm CD15, so next week would be CD22 or thereabouts.
My last ov was CD40. Soy did work!:happydance: Pity there's no OH to try...

Doctor was not keen on Soy, and will be prescribed Clomid next cycle. 
So goodbye Soy...[/QUOTE]

OV on cd 22......thats aweome so much better then cd40.
is there any way to goto OH????
and boo to dr. for saying no to soy, but hopefully clomid does the trick!!!!!

I tried to explain to my OH that soy is natures Clomid....but he doesn't like the idea of me experimenting..lol
I also said theres no $$ in soy for dr.s to prscribe so they don't like it.
I may also do some acupuncture as Oh's is covered for it at work..yay!!!!!

I hope all you girls are on track for early O and your BFP!!!!


----------



## Quaver

CHILLbilly said:


> is there any way to goto OH????

It's a 7hr flight. We can make it if I ov at CD23 or later:thumbup:


> but he doesn't like the idea of me experimenting..lol

Mine too, but I won through in the end:winkwink:

Acupuncture sounds great, I've read that it really helps fertility. OH wants acupuncture too (not for fertility:haha:), so I may tag along as soon as we find someone:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I liked the Soy better than Clomid too! I think, if they want to put me on drugs again, that I'm going to ask for Femara/Letrozole instead. 

My OH... He knows me well enough to know that I research the hell out of anything I think of trying and wouldn't choose to do it if I thought there was any risk that outweighed the reward. He knows me too well to think I'd jump into something blindly! Love my husband! :)


----------



## chelseaharvey

HELP!!!!!!

Went to get some of this today i live in the UK i went into Boots & a lady helped me find some. Didnt realise it was menapouse stuff...

It came in 20MG i would have to take 10 of these tablets a day

In Holland & Barratt it said 750MG on the bottle which is way to much for me, it was Soya Isoflavones with other stuff in the capsual. It worked out to about 40MG of the Soya Isoflavones & the 700MG is other stuff

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1&prodid=420

I wanted to get some before i go on my holiday tomorrow. Incase AF arrives when im away i wanted to start taking it on CD3-7 & also temp


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello ladies... sorry it's been a few days. cd48 today. i didn't test. i know i should have done, but i can't face it. i've had a little bit of red spotting yesterday and today, so hopefully af is on her way, but i will test tomorrow, just to be sure... probably.

once af shows up, i'm definitely going to try 200mg soy instead of 100mg. i know that if af does show up soon (no gaurantee that it will - i've had small amounts of spotting 3 times so far in this cycle!) i'll have had a shorter cycle than last time (64 days!) but i still feel like the soy didn't work this month. i don't think i've ovulated. i really hope the higher dose will make a difference.


----------



## Megg33k

Chelsea - Well... I wouldn't start at 200mg. I would start at 120mg. But 6-10 of them a day would kind of suck. Most people get Soy with 40mg per tab. I'm not in the UK, so I'm not much help to be honest! Are you taking it because of irregular cycles? Or lack of ovulation? Or...??? Just curious!

Butterfly - FX'd that you get a BFP instead of AF!


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. Quaver, I guess it is good that you are getting some answers. I hope Clomid does the trick!

Well, I think soy ended up messing up my cycle more than helping it. I got 2 positive OPK's on CD15 and CD18 but still show no clear sign of a temp rise that indicates I've ovulated. I also spotted from CD13 - CD20. Now I do often have mid-cycle spotting, but not for this long. I can only think that my estrogen was out of whack and was causing me to spot. FF is showing that I tentatively ovulated on CD17, but I honestly don't think I did. I'm on CD24 today. Maybe I'll ovulate today? Anyhoo, I think I'm going to forgo the soy next month. I'll chalk this up to an interesting experiment. I still believe in soy, just not for me!


----------



## Megg33k

Honestly, Clomid did similar things to me... except it caused spotting in my 2ww. I O'd super early with it, and then spotted before O, stopped for a few days, and then spotted again for a good 5-7 days before AF! It shows how not everything works for everyone!


----------



## heart tree

Megg33k said:


> Honestly, Clomid did similar things to me... except it caused spotting in my 2ww. I O'd super early with it, and then spotted before O, stopped for a few days, and then spotted again for a good 5-7 days before AF! It shows how not everything works for everyone!

Interesting. Did you doctor give you any insight into why all of that spotting happened?


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, Clomid did similar things to me... except it caused spotting in my 2ww. I O'd super early with it, and then spotted before O, stopped for a few days, and then spotted again for a good 5-7 days before AF! It shows how not everything works for everyone!
> 
> Interesting. Did you doctor give you any insight into why all of that spotting happened?Click to expand...

No, she said it "was to be expected"... but in her defense... she's a dumbass! LOL Later, I was told that it was a sign of low progesterone... oddly, they still refused to check me for it though! :dohh:

P.S. I did the chart thing we talked about. You should check out the results! :shock:


----------



## heart tree

I think it is hilarious that we are having real time conversations on 2 different threads! Hope we aren't annoying anyone! I hope your progesterone tests give you some answers. Good luck!


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, I guess that could be annoying to some people! If you ever want to switch over to txt'ing, just let me know! LOL Its happened with many, many girls on here! I think I have more BnB people in my phone than actual people I know! :rofl: I hope they do too! Thanks!


----------



## Quaver

heart tree said:


> Well, I think soy ended up messing up my cycle more than helping it. I got 2 positive OPK's on CD15 and CD18 but still show no clear sign of a temp rise that indicates I've ovulated.

Your cover line last cycle was 97.7. If you put that on this cycle, you seem to have ov'd CD13 or 15?


----------



## momtoaz

heart tree said:


> Hi ladies. Quaver, I guess it is good that you are getting some answers. I hope Clomid does the trick!
> 
> Well, I think soy ended up messing up my cycle more than helping it. I got 2 positive OPK's on CD15 and CD18 but still show no clear sign of a temp rise that indicates I've ovulated. I also spotted from CD13 - CD20. Now I do often have mid-cycle spotting, but not for this long. I can only think that my estrogen was out of whack and was causing me to spot. FF is showing that I tentatively ovulated on CD17, but I honestly don't think I did. I'm on CD24 today. Maybe I'll ovulate today? Anyhoo, I think I'm going to forgo the soy next month. I'll chalk this up to an interesting experiment. I still believe in soy, just not for me!

I agree with you 100%, Soy totally messed me up this cycle. I took it in the hopes of O'ing earlier, and having a stronger O. Mind you I do O late in my cycle and am irregular, but mostly O between CD 20 and 25, I'm CD33 and no sign of O. I have given up this cycle with bd'ing and opk testing (I've ran out and have to wait to order some off ebay). I've soooo many successful Soy stories that I'm soo upset that I'm one of the few that had a not so successful story with Soy. I will not be taking it next cycle, I can't afford to waste another cycle experimenting with my body. 

As for your chart I agree that you didn't O CD 17, that would put way too many of of your past temps below coverline. Possibly CD13? But then again you have +opks after CD13. 

As for me, I'm considering trying to start AF on my own, by drinking parsley tea. I read somewhere that it brought on AF for some so I think it can't hurt to try? 

FX'd you do end up O'ing sooner than later.


----------



## momtoaz

heart tree said:


> Hi ladies. Quaver, I guess it is good that you are getting some answers. I hope Clomid does the trick!
> 
> Well, I think soy ended up messing up my cycle more than helping it. I got 2 positive OPK's on CD15 and CD18 but still show no clear sign of a temp rise that indicates I've ovulated. I also spotted from CD13 - CD20. Now I do often have mid-cycle spotting, but not for this long. I can only think that my estrogen was out of whack and was causing me to spot. FF is showing that I tentatively ovulated on CD17, but I honestly don't think I did. I'm on CD24 today. Maybe I'll ovulate today? Anyhoo, I think I'm going to forgo the soy next month. I'll chalk this up to an interesting experiment. I still believe in soy, just not for me!

I agree with you 100%, Soy totally messed me up this cycle. I took it in the hopes of O'ing earlier, and having a stronger O. Mind you I do O late in my cycle and am irregular, but mostly O between CD 20 and 25, I'm CD33 and no sign of O. I have given up this cycle with bd'ing and opk testing (I've ran out and have to wait to order some off ebay). I've soooo many successful Soy stories that I'm soo upset that I'm one of the few that had a not so successful story with Soy. I will not be taking it next cycle, I can't afford to waste another cycle experimenting with my body. 

As for your chart I agree that you didn't O CD 17, that would put way too many of of your past temps below coverline. Possibly CD13? But then again you have +opks after CD13. 

As for me, I'm considering trying to start AF on my own, by drinking parsley tea. I read somewhere that it brought on AF for some so I think it can't hurt to try? 

FX'd you do end up O'ing sooner than later.


----------



## momtoaz

heart tree said:


> Hi ladies. Quaver, I guess it is good that you are getting some answers. I hope Clomid does the trick!
> 
> Well, I think soy ended up messing up my cycle more than helping it. I got 2 positive OPK's on CD15 and CD18 but still show no clear sign of a temp rise that indicates I've ovulated. I also spotted from CD13 - CD20. Now I do often have mid-cycle spotting, but not for this long. I can only think that my estrogen was out of whack and was causing me to spot. FF is showing that I tentatively ovulated on CD17, but I honestly don't think I did. I'm on CD24 today. Maybe I'll ovulate today? Anyhoo, I think I'm going to forgo the soy next month. I'll chalk this up to an interesting experiment. I still believe in soy, just not for me!

I agree with you 100%, Soy totally messed me up this cycle. I took it in the hopes of O'ing earlier, and having a stronger O. Mind you I do O late in my cycle and am irregular, but mostly O between CD 20 and 25, I'm CD33 and no sign of O. I have given up this cycle with bd'ing and opk testing (I've ran out and have to wait to order some off ebay). I've soooo many successful Soy stories that I'm soo upset that I'm one of the few that had a not so successful story with Soy. I will not be taking it next cycle, I can't afford to waste another cycle experimenting with my body. 

As for your chart I agree that you didn't O CD 17, that would put way too many of of your past temps below coverline. Possibly CD13? But then again you have +opks after CD13. 

As for me, I'm considering trying to start AF on my own, by drinking parsley tea. I read somewhere that it brought on AF for some so I think it can't hurt to try? 

FX'd you do end up O'ing sooner than later.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Sue, good to hear I'm not the only one. It sounds like you and I have similar cycle patterns. My average seems to be Ov'ing on CD22. Why did I feel the need to mess with a good thing? I guess I've just been envious of early ovulators! 

Your chart definitely looks strange. Uuugghh! As for jump starting AF, are you sure you want to do anything else to your bod? I know it is hard, but if I were you, I would wait it out until AF. I just don't want to do anything else that could mess with my hormones. But that's me! 

I have kind of given up this cycle too. I gave up doing OPK's and BD'ing consistently. I'm still temping, but that's it. Hopefully our cycles regulate after AF. I definitely have friends who are late ovulators who have had babies. So, it can happen for us too!

Good luck to you too. I appreciate your feedback and looking at my chart.

xoxo


----------



## momtoaz

Hearttree- See my last cycle was 39 days, before that 48, before that 28....see how irregular I am? My last cycle bd timed perfectly, nice + opk,...bfn...cycles before that, OK bd timing. What I mean is that when your irregular, you just never know when you're going to O and bd'ing all the time does get tiring, lol, and when you have a crazy long cycle and miss it due to not so great bd timing it's even MORE frustrating because I have just wasted another long cycle!!! Can you tell how frustrated I am? Hence the reason for me to just want AF to come. I must admit though I'm afraid of screwing up my body even more by inducing AF. 

I have an appt with my family dr on Sat morning, I'm going to see what he has to say about my cycles. 

I am an example of late O'ing can still result in pregnancy, well I should say my ds is, when we conceived him more than 6 yrs ago, I O'd on CD31, I have chart to prove it. SO I know it can happen!!! FX'd is happens for all of us soon!!


----------



## Blah11

Soy doesn't work for everyone, sorry it didn't work for you ladies :hugs:



I got a high on my CBFM today :happydance: total shock as i dont have any EWCM :shrug: Dunno if it'll be high for ages yet? Hopefully not!


----------



## heart tree

momtoaz said:


> Hearttree- See my last cycle was 39 days, before that 48, before that 28....see how irregular I am? My last cycle bd timed perfectly, nice + opk,...bfn...cycles before that, OK bd timing. What I mean is that when your irregular, you just never know when you're going to O and bd'ing all the time does get tiring, lol, and when you have a crazy long cycle and miss it due to not so great bd timing it's even MORE frustrating because I have just wasted another long cycle!!! Can you tell how frustrated I am? Hence the reason for me to just want AF to come. I must admit though I'm afraid of screwing up my body even more by inducing AF.
> 
> I have an appt with my family dr on Sat morning, I'm going to see what he has to say about my cycles.
> 
> I am an example of late O'ing can still result in pregnancy, well I should say my ds is, when we conceived him more than 6 yrs ago, I O'd on CD31, I have chart to prove it. SO I know it can happen!!! FX'd is happens for all of us soon!!

Oh, I would be frustrated if I were you too! I'm frustrated enough and my cycles are pretty regular, just late ovulation. (With the exception of this cycle of course!) I don't blame you for wanting to start AF. Let me know what the doctor says. 

I love your success story! Gives me VERY HIGH hopes! Thank you!!


----------



## heart tree

Blah11 said:


> Soy doesn't work for everyone, sorry it didn't work for you ladies :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a high on my CBFM today :happydance: total shock as i dont have any EWCM :shrug: Dunno if it'll be high for ages yet? Hopefully not!

Blah, I hope you get your peak soon!!!


----------



## sma1588

im finally finding out anwsers! i was afraid to take the soy alot because it showed that i was ovualting when i had my bloods done and i didnt wanna over stimuate my overies.well come to find out it was confirmed that i have insuline resistance and now will have more blood test today. most likely im going to be put on metformin and hopefully loose some weight then be back to ttc after i have lost a good amount of weight so that way i dont add an extra however many lbs to my overweight body now ......

megg..thanx for all ure help

i wish the best of luck to you all and i hope to see BFP's soon from all of you


----------



## TicTac

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I've been MIA -- things are crazy stressful at work for me right now (which doesn't help the TTC situation). I finally got a peak on my CBFM on CD20 this month, which is a record-late peak for me. :-( Don't know if I should expect a normal luteal phase, or if the soy just totally messed with my cycle. I got super strong lines on both my monitor sticks and regular OPKs, though, brighter than ever. And a TON of EWCM for several days, too (sorry if that's TMI). I don't know if these are good signs, or bad. I've read that Clomid delays O in a lot of women, but not sure if soy does the same thing? Any ideas? 

I'm going in on Monday for a pelvic U/S and progesterone test and DH is getting his SA on Tuesday, so we'll take it with the doctor from there, I suppose, if AF shows again this month.


----------



## momtoaz

sma1588 said:


> im finally finding out anwsers! i was afraid to take the soy alot because it showed that i was ovualting when i had my bloods done and i didnt wanna over stimuate my overies.well come to find out it was confirmed that i have insuline resistance and now will have more blood test today. most likely im going to be put on metformin and hopefully loose some weight then be back to ttc after i have lost a good amount of weight so that way i dont add an extra however many lbs to my overweight body now ......
> 
> megg..thanx for all ure help
> 
> i wish the best of luck to you all and i hope to see BFP's soon from all of you


Just curious, but what are symptoms of insulin resistance? Someone suggested I be tested for that.


----------



## Megg33k

TicTac said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA -- things are crazy stressful at work for me right now (which doesn't help the TTC situation). I finally got a peak on my CBFM on CD20 this month, which is a record-late peak for me. :-( Don't know if I should expect a normal luteal phase, or if the soy just totally messed with my cycle. I got super strong lines on both my monitor sticks and regular OPKs, though, brighter than ever. And a TON of EWCM for several days, too (sorry if that's TMI). I don't know if these are good signs, or bad. I've read that Clomid delays O in a lot of women, but not sure if soy does the same thing? Any ideas?
> 
> I'm going in on Monday for a pelvic U/S and progesterone test and DH is getting his SA on Tuesday, so we'll take it with the doctor from there, I suppose, if AF shows again this month.

Stronger lines and tons of EWCM sound like good signs to me. Def not TMI! It can delay O if your eggs need more time to properly mature! So, I'd say that its all pointing toward the positive rather than negative! Good luck! 

P.S. Your luteal phase will likely either be the same as usual or longer. So, expect AF to be later accordingly!



momtoaz said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> im finally finding out anwsers! i was afraid to take the soy alot because it showed that i was ovualting when i had my bloods done and i didnt wanna over stimuate my overies.well come to find out it was confirmed that i have insuline resistance and now will have more blood test today. most likely im going to be put on metformin and hopefully loose some weight then be back to ttc after i have lost a good amount of weight so that way i dont add an extra however many lbs to my overweight body now ......
> 
> megg..thanx for all ure help
> 
> i wish the best of luck to you all and i hope to see BFP's soon from all of you
> 
> 
> Just curious, but what are symptoms of insulin resistance? Someone suggested I be tested for that.Click to expand...

Weight gain, inability to lose weight or keep it off, high fasting blood sugar, hormone imbalance due to excess weight... Its much like diabetes, but instead of your body not producing insulin correctly, it can't deal with the insulin that you do produce.


----------



## momtoaz

So if I went in for a blood test do I have to be fasting? And would I have to ask them to test for insulin resistance?


----------



## Megg33k

I would definitely fast for 8-12 hours and tell them that you want checked for insulin resistance. They should be able to just do your fasting blood sugar and maybe a couple of other tests. If you google "insulin resistance" it will probably tell you a lot about the necessary testing.


----------



## IsleChik

Hi all,

I've lurked around here for a long time, registered in Feb and still have lurked :)

I've read through just over 100 pages so far (over a few days, of course) whenever I had time to sit down & do so.

I have some soy on order from iHerb (love that place!) that hopefully will be arriving this coming week. CD8 starts in about 30 mins so I obviously won't be trying that until next cycle (if there is one, which there probably will be). 

I've read about the reasons for taking it like days 3-7, 4-8, 5-9 (better eggs), but I also was looking at days 1-5 for the "possibility" of twins.

I'm wondering if anyone has any thoughts on that and also, is there anyone here who has gotten a BFP who is older? Like - 38 or more?

I'm 39, and even if I fell pregnant this cycle, I'd be hitting my 40th come my due date, my fella is now 60 himself (he has no children at all). We've been hoping, not using any birth control for just over 5 yrs now, I did temp for about a yr w/mommymaker - no joy there, and trying to hit the times I figured I was ovulating (which now seems like I was waaaayyyy off) This really is our last chance I believe, given our ages, at having a baby and if it doesn't happen soon, that it's not going to happen at all.

Last cycle was my first back at temping and using tcoyf and, no joy either. The software said I ovulated on CD20 which shocked me as it seemed much later than I thought it would, and if I go according to that, I have *just* a 10 day LP (I say just because I woke up with my period so...it was "just")

I'm taking EPO (till ovulation) then flax oil after, should my period arrive (which I don't doubt it will) - my soy will be here & I'll start on that for 5 days.

I don't have enough posts yet to add a link to my chart, and my signature doesn't show up (maybe because I put a link to my chart in it?) I do think it shows on my profile page though (don't know, shows for me).

So, in the end I guess my questions are - am I crazy for wanting to try soy days 1-5? Thoughts? Am I crazy for even trying to have a baby at our ages? Has anyone of approx my age managed to get pregnant on soy?

Also, if you can see a link to my chart in my profile (assuming it won't show in my signature) - does my chart look as "blah" to someone in the know as it does to me?

Thanks in advance for any help/thoughts/ideas you can throw our way.


----------



## Leilani

Hi Islechik :wave:

I'm glad you've found your voice in here!

I think you are perhaps a little bit crazy :wacko:for wanting to try the soy days 1-5, as in doing this you are compromising the quality of your egg/s, and realisitically the chances of twins on Soy doesn't really seem to be something that is highly reported. I guess because people don't have monitored soy cycles it would be hard to say if it's common for ladies to have more than one follicle/egg Also, given your age, there is a chance your egg quality is already slightly diminished, so "forcing" your ovaries to pop out an egg early isn't something I'd do, the last couple of cycles I took soy, I took it days 4-8, which made me happy to know I was popping out a mature egg (last cycle I had one 20mm follicle on my left ovary the day before ovulation). 

However, you have obviously done your homework - good effort reading 100+ pages - so only you can decide what is best for you.

Have you or your OH had any tests done, 5 years is a long time (I thought 5 months was a long time)?

AND you are not crazy for wanting a baby.


----------



## Megg33k

In all honesty, I certainly wouldn't try CD1-5. Given the age factors involved, I'd be looking for the best quality egg I could get my ovaries on! And, I think CD5-9 is the way to do that. I'm assuming neither of you have had any testing? Like no CD3/7dpo testing for you? No SA for him? I won't say anyone is crazy for having a baby at any age... mostly. Certainly won't say you're crazy at 39! That's just silly to even suggest that you're too old. Men seem to have babies later in life quite often. If you're both okay with it, I'm certainly not going to judge! I don't know most of the ages of the Soy success stories. So, I can't help there! And, your siggy is showing now. I had a look at your last chart... and, to be honest, I don't think it looks like you ovulated. I hate to say that... but there really isn't a clear temp shift. So, I'm not sure. Can you get tests done? Just so you know what you're working with?

Good luck with whatever you decide, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## IsleChik

Yay! My signature and chart link shows :)

Thanks for responding Leilani, I love this forum because with people from all over the world (but heavily UK it seems) it seems like it's always busy, which is a very good thing I think.

Yes, I was thinking also that at my age my eggs might be a wee bit heading towards their "best before" date also, the thought I was thinking with the twins deal was...our last chance so - make it count...haha

But, I'd much rather have one good, strong chance than more than one "iffy" chance, and I'd rather have it sooner than later, so I will definitely go with 4-8 or maybe even better 5-9 (considering tcoyf said I O'd on CD20 last month).

The short story is, no - neither one of us has seen a doctor.
I'm in Canada and was, ummm...."living without status" for almost 5 years (long story) but my immigration saga is finally over and in a few weeks I'll be covered under MSP and then will make an appt w/my GP (she's a nurse practitioner and I think she's great) - the only things I've been seen for in the last 6-7 yrs are basic crap - ear infection, sinus infection, etc and 2 immigration medicals (which are crap really)

My fella, he's a funny bugger - he's the type that has to pretty well be on death's door before he'll even think about calling for an appointment - irks me to no end but, he's always been that way & I know that's just not going to change.

I really never thought that it would take *this* long or be this difficult to get pregnant. I've had 3 kids (all in their 20's) and a nasty miscarriage 10 yrs ago this August. My BH - close to 30 yrs ago was married and his wife had 2 miscarriages, so all that lead me to think that - yeah, we're both capable.
However, I do realize that we were both a LOT younger then.

Maybe with the stress of immigration over, and the fact that if I finally get pregnant now it would be covered (vs. costing us upwards of $10k for an uncovered birth) will help matters some....don't know - hope so

Sorry, I am very wordy, it just feels good to TALK about it with people who "get it" 



Leilani said:


> Hi Islechik :wave:
> 
> I'm glad you've found your voice in here!
> 
> I think you are perhaps a little bit crazy :wacko:for wanting to try the soy days 1-5, as in doing this you are compromising the quality of your egg/s, and realisitically the chances of twins on Soy doesn't really seem to be something that is highly reported. I guess because people don't have monitored soy cycles it would be hard to say if it's common for ladies to have more than one follicle/egg Also, given your age, there is a chance your egg quality is already slightly diminished, so "forcing" your ovaries to pop out an egg early isn't something I'd do, the last couple of cycles I took soy, I took it days 4-8, which made me happy to know I was popping out a mature egg (last cycle I had one 20mm follicle on my left ovary the day before ovulation).
> 
> However, you have obviously done your homework - good effort reading 100+ pages - so only you can decide what is best for you.
> 
> Have you or your OH had any tests done, 5 years is a long time (I thought 5 months was a long time)?
> 
> AND you are not crazy for wanting a baby.


----------



## IsleChik

Oh Megg, I've read so many of your posts I was hoping you'd peek at my chart! (now that I can get it to show)

Yes, that's what I noticed also, I really didn't think I'd ovulated given the "blah" temps!
My cycles are typically 27-29, maybe 30 days. A few months ago I went 35 days and I was CONVINCED I was pregnant, though all the tests said no way.
I even bought the card to give to my BH, sadly it's still in my "girly" drawer with my stay of ovulation predictor sticks and pregnancy test, softcups, pre-seed, tampons, pads, etc - IE: the place he will never touch, if I ever want to hide something - that's the place to put it...haha

I *always* have my period & thought - if I wasn't ovulating, I'd have really screwy cycles, so I just assumed I was.

I was typing up my previous post while you were posting yours, so my answers on testing, etc are answered in there

Thanks so much for responding :)



Megg33k said:


> In all honesty, I certainly wouldn't try CD1-5. Given the age factors involved, I'd be looking for the best quality egg I could get my ovaries on! And, I think CD5-9 is the way to do that. I'm assuming neither of you have had any testing? Like no CD3/7dpo testing for you? No SA for him? I won't say anyone is crazy for having a baby at any age... mostly. Certainly won't say you're crazy at 39! That's just silly to even suggest that you're too old. Men seem to have babies later in life quite often. If you're both okay with it, I'm certainly not going to judge! I don't know most of the ages of the Soy success stories. So, I can't help there! And, your siggy is showing now. I had a look at your last chart... and, to be honest, I don't think it looks like you ovulated. I hate to say that... but there really isn't a clear temp shift. So, I'm not sure. Can you get tests done? Just so you know what you're working with?
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

IsleChik said:


> Oh Megg, I've read so many of your posts I was hoping you'd peek at my chart! (now that I can get it to show)
> 
> Yes, that's what I noticed also, I really didn't think I'd ovulated given the "blah" temps!
> My cycles are typically 27-29, maybe 30 days. A few months ago I went 35 days and I was CONVINCED I was pregnant, though all the tests said no way.
> I even bought the card to give to my BH, sadly it's still in my "girly" drawer with my stay of ovulation predictor sticks and pregnancy test, softcups, pre-seed, tampons, pads, etc - IE: the place he will never touch, if I ever want to hide something - that's the place to put it...haha
> 
> I *always* have my period & thought - if I wasn't ovulating, I'd have really screwy cycles, so I just assumed I was.
> 
> I was typing up my previous post while you were posting yours, so my answers on testing, etc are answered in there
> 
> Thanks so much for responding :)
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> In all honesty, I certainly wouldn't try CD1-5. Given the age factors involved, I'd be looking for the best quality egg I could get my ovaries on! And, I think CD5-9 is the way to do that. I'm assuming neither of you have had any testing? Like no CD3/7dpo testing for you? No SA for him? I won't say anyone is crazy for having a baby at any age... mostly. Certainly won't say you're crazy at 39! That's just silly to even suggest that you're too old. Men seem to have babies later in life quite often. If you're both okay with it, I'm certainly not going to judge! I don't know most of the ages of the Soy success stories. So, I can't help there! And, your siggy is showing now. I had a look at your last chart... and, to be honest, I don't think it looks like you ovulated. I hate to say that... but there really isn't a clear temp shift. So, I'm not sure. Can you get tests done? Just so you know what you're working with?
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide, sweetie! :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww! That's sweet! Makes me feel good to hear that! LOL Thanks! :hugs:

Actually... Odd as it is, you can have a very regular "cycle" and not ovulate. Its just anovulatory bleeding and can very much follow a regular pattern. It ALWAYS surprises people when it happens though. Of course, we all have an anovulatory cycle here and there... So, you could have had the bad luck of just catching that ONE cycle that was "off." I'm certainly not suggesting that you never ovulate! I would think that you most likely DO! Keep with the charting though!

I agree with Leilani that the chance of twins isn't high enough to risk crap eggs! Definitely go later unless you're completely opposed, though it doesn't sound like you are! 

It was so sad to read that you'd already bought the card and then not gotten the BFP! I hate how TTC can make us feel! The ways our bodies can trick us! :hugs: I'm convinced that you WILL get to give him that card... and we'll be here to help you get there! 

Love and luck to you, petal!

Btw, never hesitate to flat out ask me a question. When you get the option to PM, feel free to use it on me whenever you like! I get quite a few, and I never mind! :flower:


----------



## Sparkly

hi islechick and welcome
I took a look at your chart and I'm afraid I have to agree with Megg, i can't see a clear temp shift so it's unlikely that you have ovulated hun. There is nothing wrong in you wanting a baby at your age, I am older than you btw,(40)) and my DH is about to turn 47. Maybe a few tests on you both would be a good idea? Probably be just a few blood tests and a SA on hubby. At least you would know what's going on then.

xx


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello everyone.

tested a couple of days ago, as promised. BFN, but no surprise there! i was a bit disappointed afterwards, but i wasn't expecting anything different, so i'm over it. 

i'm spotting today - proper spotting, rather than just when i check my cervix. i'm cd51 today, so if af comes fairly quickly (i usually spot for a couple of days before it start properly), i've shaved 10+ days off my cycle compared to my last one.


i don't know if that's the soy or just because the B50 complex that i'm so sure messed up my cycle is now out of my system and allowing things to settle down... but i'm going to take 200mg soy, probably cd3-7 to see if i can bring ovulation forward a bit and shorten my cycle some more.


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like a plan, Butterfly! Hoping with all hope that it works!!! :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey ladies
need some advice from you knowledgable ladies. I have a 30 day cycle and o'v on day 15 so that is not the problem but I was thinking of taking soy for egg quality or even releasing more than one egg per month to help my chances as I am 41. What does anyone think?? I am afraid to mess uo my cycle. Also is taking them day 5-9 the right times for egg quality. One final question where do you get it in the UK. I have seen it in holland and barrett it quotes 750mg tabs but the actual soy isoflavs is 23mg so I would take 5??
Thank you so much for al your advice- i really want to avoid having ivf in Sept but had a m/c in feb and getting really down about no BFP yet xx
p.s doc refused to give me clomid as i am still ovulating


----------



## glitterqueen

IsleChik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've lurked around here for a long time, registered in Feb and still have lurked :)
> 
> I've read through just over 100 pages so far (over a few days, of course) whenever I had time to sit down & do so.
> 
> I have some soy on order from iHerb (love that place!) that hopefully will be arriving this coming week. CD8 starts in about 30 mins so I obviously won't be trying that until next cycle (if there is one, which there probably will be).
> 
> I've read about the reasons for taking it like days 3-7, 4-8, 5-9 (better eggs), but I also was looking at days 1-5 for the "possibility" of twins.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has any thoughts on that and also, is there anyone here who has gotten a BFP who is older? Like - 38 or more?
> 
> I'm 39, and even if I fell pregnant this cycle, I'd be hitting my 40th come my due date, my fella is now 60 himself (he has no children at all). We've been hoping, not using any birth control for just over 5 yrs now, I did temp for about a yr w/mommymaker - no joy there, and trying to hit the times I figured I was ovulating (which now seems like I was waaaayyyy off) This really is our last chance I believe, given our ages, at having a baby and if it doesn't happen soon, that it's not going to happen at all.
> 
> Last cycle was my first back at temping and using tcoyf and, no joy either. The software said I ovulated on CD20 which shocked me as it seemed much later than I thought it would, and if I go according to that, I have *just* a 10 day LP (I say just because I woke up with my period so...it was "just")
> 
> I'm taking EPO (till ovulation) then flax oil after, should my period arrive (which I don't doubt it will) - my soy will be here & I'll start on that for 5 days.
> 
> I don't have enough posts yet to add a link to my chart, and my signature doesn't show up (maybe because I put a link to my chart in it?) I do think it shows on my profile page though (don't know, shows for me).
> 
> So, in the end I guess my questions are - am I crazy for wanting to try soy days 1-5? Thoughts? Am I crazy for even trying to have a baby at our ages? Has anyone of approx my age managed to get pregnant on soy?
> 
> Also, if you can see a link to my chart in my profile (assuming it won't show in my signature) - does my chart look as "blah" to someone in the know as it does to me?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help/thoughts/ideas you can throw our way.

Hey
If you are nuts at 39 i am off the scale at 41-so don't ever thinkyou are too old!!! I am toying with idea of soy as well. I got p/g in feb with tcm but m/c so we can still do it! I have lurked a lot here as well seems i was meant to read your post!! I am thinking of days 5-9 for egg quality. My oh wasn't keen on tests either but he eventually gave inxx hope we get a BFP soon xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Islechik.
Just had a look at your chart, am absolutely no expert, but there was no clear temp shift. I also found the chart quite hard to follow. I find the Fertility Friend one a lot easier. Also, i noticed that your time for taking temps varies quite a lot, which won't help you with a consistent pattern on the chart. Also, don't know if you temp orally or vaginally, but personally i find temping vaginally helps give less erratic readings. As for Ov on day 20, lots of women ov late! At the moment i vary between day 19-22. I also have a slightly short luteal phase. However i read an article about most succesful implantations taking place days 7-9. So we are still inwith a shot! As for your age, i can't comment on that (am 34), but i do know lots of women in their early 40s are still making babies, so don't count yourself out!!! As for when to try soy, dunno, at the moment i hasve a bottle of it in my drawer, but am holding out for a few more cycles before giving it a go. But i don't think you are mad for wanting to try it from day 1. 

Here's to a BFP for you! 

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Megg33k

glitterqueen said:


> Hey ladies
> need some advice from you knowledgable ladies. I have a 30 day cycle and o'v on day 15 so that is not the problem but I was thinking of taking soy for egg quality or even releasing more than one egg per month to help my chances as I am 41. What does anyone think?? I am afraid to mess uo my cycle. Also is taking them day 5-9 the right times for egg quality. One final question where do you get it in the UK. I have seen it in holland and barrett it quotes 750mg tabs but the actual soy isoflavs is 23mg so I would take 5??
> Thank you so much for al your advice- i really want to avoid having ivf in Sept but had a m/c in feb and getting really down about no BFP yet xx
> p.s doc refused to give me clomid as i am still ovulating

I'll be honest with you... While it might help with improving egg quality... I don't think its worth the risk. Soy mostly just helps to force ovulation or make a stronger ovulation in the case of a short LP. If you're getting a CD15 O and a 15 day LP... It would likely screw up a good thing. I would absolutely pay good money for what you've got going on at the moment... and Soy could seriously spin it out of control. I truly, truly wouldn't! I know the things we'll do out of desperation... but I'd take a pass on this one. 

In fairness, you're an adult... and I'm not your mom. So, I'm not going to tell you what to do. CD5-9 is the appropriate time to best help egg quality. As far as getting it in the UK, I'm not very good with that. 

I wish you all the best of luck with whatever you decide! Buckets of baby dust to you! I hope you don't have to do the IVF! :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

hi Megg
to be honest that seems to be the general opinion so i know you r right just getting desperate!!! hope you get your BFP soon and thanks for replying xx


----------



## heart tree

Glitterqueen, I wholeheartedly agree with everything Megg said. I completely understand the need to try something...anything...to get pregnant. It feels so helpless not being in control of our bodies. However, I would steer clear of soy if I were you. I have a fairly regular cycle, but ovulate a bit late. I tried it and now my temps are erratic and my ovulation still hasn't been detected. It is the latest I've ever ovulated. I'm kind of kicking myself for trying it, but at the same time I know it works for other women. I'll be 36 in October and DH is 41. I don't feel like I have a lot of time either and after 2 mcs, I feel totally helpless at times. Has your OH gotten a sperm analysis? Have you had any other tests? What about trying something like pre-seed or soft cups? It sounds to me like you need something to make you feel more in control. Soy may not be the best route though. I really hope your BFP comes soon!


----------



## glitterqueen

thanks heart tree for your reply/ experience/ I have had all the tests etc and so has oh everything is working fine, just my age against me as the doc put it but it wasn't my age 5 years ago when we started!! I had m/c in Feb so i know i can do it. We used pre seed last month and i use ov kit so i know i am ov and i do accu and tcm herbs so just patience now i suppose xx


----------



## heart tree

Oh good, glad you've gotten everything checked out. I know this isn't what you want to hear, but the mc was only in February. It can take a few cycles to fall pregnant again. You are doing everything right, I have a feeling you'll get there again. Patience is the hardest pill to swallow, isn't it??? By nature I'm a very patient person, but when it comes to ttc, I'm a wreck! Sometimes I feel like I'm not enjoying the present moment because I just want the next day to bring me good news. I keep trying to live for the future and have to remind myself to live in the present. Not sure I'll be able to do that until I have my healthy baby in my arms, but I try to remind myself nonetheless. Do you post in the Trying to Conceive After a Loss section? I think I've seen you there, but if not, please come over. We're all in the same boat.

xoxo


----------



## glitterqueen

heart tree
i am so like you-normally very patient but with ttc- a nightmare- see you in ttc after a loss soon then hopefully we will be bump buddies soon xx


----------



## Megg33k

Would temping be something that would put you more in control? It would give you something new to get into and whatnot. I don't want to be a damper, and I'm sure you probably are ovulating, but ovulation kits can't tell you if you have actually ovulated or not. They can only tell you when its most likely to happen if its going to! Temping or an U/S are the only ways to confirm that you have actually ovulated. The other thing is that some people end up being very surprised by how long it takes the eggy to pop after they + OPK and are missing their window because they weren't temping. Just an idea!

I'd love to see you over in TTCAL... although, I wish you didn't have to be there! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Good point Megg. Glitter, I temp and it has been invaluable for me. I never realized I ovulated as late as I did until I started charting my temps. Once I figured that out, I got pregnant right away. 

I look forward to seeing you in the other forum. And like Megg said, I wish you didn't have to be there. 

xoxo


----------



## IsleChik

Hi Sparkly & thanks :)

I think I'm convinced that I'm not 'too' old (yet), of course my guy thinks he's too old for everything - but he's not :blush:
I can pretty well guarantee he will never go for a sperm analysis, and I will be making an appt within a few weeks, though I might wait until I get a round of soy through my system to get an idea if it does anything for me, and if so - what it does for me

Thanks for chiming in & good luck with your upcoming surgery :hugs:
(I peeked @ your journal)



Sparkly said:


> hi islechick and welcome
> I took a look at your chart and I'm afraid I have to agree with Megg, i can't see a clear temp shift so it's unlikely that you have ovulated hun. There is nothing wrong in you wanting a baby at your age, I am older than you btw,(40)) and my DH is about to turn 47. Maybe a few tests on you both would be a good idea? Probably be just a few blood tests and a SA on hubby. At least you would know what's going on then.
> 
> xx


----------



## IsleChik

It does sound like you were meant to read my post - thank you! :hi:

I guess at my/our ages it's hard to read about younger ladies who are freaking out after not falling pregnant after 1-2 months of trying, then it again it's *really* difficult to read about teenagers who don't want kids or crack addicts, etc getting pregnant over & over and you wonder.....hmmmm - what am I doing wrong? If I was a crack head would I get preg? :wacko:
sore spot, sorry - rant off



glitterqueen said:


> IsleChik said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I've lurked around here for a long time, registered in Feb and still have lurked :)
> 
> I've read through just over 100 pages so far (over a few days, of course) whenever I had time to sit down & do so.
> 
> I have some soy on order from iHerb (love that place!) that hopefully will be arriving this coming week. CD8 starts in about 30 mins so I obviously won't be trying that until next cycle (if there is one, which there probably will be).
> 
> I've read about the reasons for taking it like days 3-7, 4-8, 5-9 (better eggs), but I also was looking at days 1-5 for the "possibility" of twins.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has any thoughts on that and also, is there anyone here who has gotten a BFP who is older? Like - 38 or more?
> 
> I'm 39, and even if I fell pregnant this cycle, I'd be hitting my 40th come my due date, my fella is now 60 himself (he has no children at all). We've been hoping, not using any birth control for just over 5 yrs now, I did temp for about a yr w/mommymaker - no joy there, and trying to hit the times I figured I was ovulating (which now seems like I was waaaayyyy off) This really is our last chance I believe, given our ages, at having a baby and if it doesn't happen soon, that it's not going to happen at all.
> 
> Last cycle was my first back at temping and using tcoyf and, no joy either. The software said I ovulated on CD20 which shocked me as it seemed much later than I thought it would, and if I go according to that, I have *just* a 10 day LP (I say just because I woke up with my period so...it was "just")
> 
> I'm taking EPO (till ovulation) then flax oil after, should my period arrive (which I don't doubt it will) - my soy will be here & I'll start on that for 5 days.
> 
> I don't have enough posts yet to add a link to my chart, and my signature doesn't show up (maybe because I put a link to my chart in it?) I do think it shows on my profile page though (don't know, shows for me).
> 
> So, in the end I guess my questions are - am I crazy for wanting to try soy days 1-5? Thoughts? Am I crazy for even trying to have a baby at our ages? Has anyone of approx my age managed to get pregnant on soy?
> 
> Also, if you can see a link to my chart in my profile (assuming it won't show in my signature) - does my chart look as "blah" to someone in the know as it does to me?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help/thoughts/ideas you can throw our way.
> 
> Hey
> If you are nuts at 39 i am off the scale at 41-so don't ever thinkyou are too old!!! I am toying with idea of soy as well. I got p/g in feb with tcm but m/c so we can still do it! I have lurked a lot here as well seems i was meant to read your post!! I am thinking of days 5-9 for egg quality. My oh wasn't keen on tests either but he eventually gave inxx hope we get a BFP soon xxClick to expand...


----------



## IsleChik

Thanks Fairybabe,

Yeah my problems with temping are...
1 - I work from home and have no set schedule - so I set the alarm for 7.30, even if I don't get up just to make sure I take my temp
2 - there are days though that I need to be up earlier than 7.30 - so I have to temp earlier
3 - there are days when, for whatever reason I just do not get up at 7.30 to temp & I temp as soon as I wake up, then there's the odd day (like today) where I can't temp at all because I did not sleep (or didn't sleep long enough)

I did think about temping vaginally and I know you aren't supposed to change mid-cycle, so I told myself - oh, I'll do it vag next one - then I promptly forgot :dohh:

I think I'm going to just stick to adjusting my temps by .05 for each 1/2 hour variance and see if that doesn't make them look, well, more sensible 
Actually, I was thinking about going back & doing it with my previous chart and adjusting this one also - I think it would really be more accurate than all the "disturbances" that tcoyf sticks in there

Thank you & loads of dust to you
:dust:



Fairybabe said:


> Hey Islechik.
> Just had a look at your chart, am absolutely no expert, but there was no clear temp shift. I also found the chart quite hard to follow. I find the Fertility Friend one a lot easier. Also, i noticed that your time for taking temps varies quite a lot, which won't help you with a consistent pattern on the chart. Also, don't know if you temp orally or vaginally, but personally i find temping vaginally helps give less erratic readings. As for Ov on day 20, lots of women ov late! At the moment i vary between day 19-22. I also have a slightly short luteal phase. However i read an article about most succesful implantations taking place days 7-9. So we are still inwith a shot! As for your age, i can't comment on that (am 34), but i do know lots of women in their early 40s are still making babies, so don't count yourself out!!! As for when to try soy, dunno, at the moment i hasve a bottle of it in my drawer, but am holding out for a few more cycles before giving it a go. But i don't think you are mad for wanting to try it from day 1.
> 
> Here's to a BFP for you!
> 
> Fairybabe xx


----------



## Megg33k

I've often wondered if I'd have 3 kids already if only I had a crack habit. I really, really have. Of course, I don't even consider giving it a try... but I do wonder! :(


----------



## IsleChik

I know right?
Never ceases to amaze me that people in such poor condition seem to fall pregnant by thinking about sex, if that happened to me - I'd be running a day care centre! (turned into a horny old bugger in my "older" age - ie: my 30's...haha)
My guy swears I'm going to kill him one day :blush:



Megg33k said:


> I've often wondered if I'd have 3 kids already if only I had a crack habit. I really, really have. Of course, I don't even consider giving it a try... but I do wonder! :(


----------



## pink_bow

I just want to say that I LOVE soy!!!

My periods have always been all over the place, I've never had a cycle less than 60 days, but after taken soy I've just had a 33 day cycle, I actually feel normal!! I defo reccomend it to anyone with dodgy cycles!! xx


----------



## marie87

pink_bow said:


> I just want to say that I LOVE soy!!!
> 
> My periods have always been all over the place, I've never had a cycle less than 60 days, but after taken soy I've just had a 33 day cycle, I actually feel normal!! I defo reccomend it to anyone with dodgy cycles!! xx

I loove soy too, after I am using SI I had a 27 days cycle and my last one was 26 days. :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! Good, positive stories! LOL I was starting to think it had stopped working! It didn't stop my ovaries from failing me this cycle... but maybe it'll do something useful next cycle!


----------



## glitterqueen

Megg33k said:


> Would temping be something that would put you more in control? It would give you something new to get into and whatnot. I don't want to be a damper, and I'm sure you probably are ovulating, but ovulation kits can't tell you if you have actually ovulated or not. They can only tell you when its most likely to happen if its going to! Temping or an U/S are the only ways to confirm that you have actually ovulated. The other thing is that some people end up being very surprised by how long it takes the eggy to pop after they + OPK and are missing their window because they weren't temping. Just an idea!
> 
> I'd love to see you over in TTCAL... although, I wish you didn't have to be there! :hugs:

Hi Megg-certainally food for thought! I did try temping but i work shifts so its hard to get the tomes right. I think maybe I will b'd a bit longer i usually do day of positive ov plus next two so might extend that. all my blood results showed i o'v as well so hurry up BFP thanks for the advice x


----------



## glitterqueen

heart tree said:


> Good point Megg. Glitter, I temp and it has been invaluable for me. I never realized I ovulated as late as I did until I started charting my temps. Once I figured that out, I got pregnant right away.
> 
> I look forward to seeing you in the other forum. And like Megg said, I wish you didn't have to be there.
> 
> xoxo

thanks xx


----------



## Blah11

Quick q, I think I'm going to ov on CD24 again (even though my soy dose was upped). Should I just drop back down to 120mg?


----------



## Megg33k

If its not moving O forward, you could probably drop back to 120mg without incidence! :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Went to fertility doc, CD22.

The follicle was only 7mm, so it seems Soy didn't work. 
Does follicles grow 2mm/day? Then there's another week for it to pop. 
It is still earlier than CD40 like my last cycle, but too similar to my usual ov of CD30-33.

Anyhoo, Dr gave me Norethisterone to induce AF, and Clomid to take from CD2-6.
It's just the one tablet so I assume it is 50mg?
Hope it works:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry it didn't work out hun! 1 pill is generally 50mg, yes! I hope Clomid works for you! :hugs:


----------



## day_dreamer

CD10 today ladies. Finished my first lot of soy 3 days ago. Think my temps are pretty good this month...more stable than usual anyway. 

Now, waiting to O. No CM worth speaking of yet, CP pretty low and hard. *taps foot impatiently* lol :)


----------



## Megg33k

Your temps are very steady. That's going to look gorgeous with an O spike! You could O as soon as 2 days from now... or anytime after that!

Btw, are your names both Laura?!?! That's TOO fantastic for words! :D Made me smile to read it!!! Not sure why... but I love that!


----------



## day_dreamer

Megg33k said:


> Your temps are very steady. That's going to look gorgeous with an O spike! You could O as soon as 2 days from now... or anytime after that!
> 
> Btw, are your names both Laura?!?! That's TOO fantastic for words! :D Made me smile to read it!!! Not sure why... but I love that!

Ooo I hope so! I'm so impatient!! :loopy:

Yep :D I think it's quite funny too most of the time - be a bit of a pain when we get married as neither of us will be able to take the others' name, but hey ho I don't suppose that's such a major problem really.


----------



## Megg33k

allstars said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Your temps are very steady. That's going to look gorgeous with an O spike! You could O as soon as 2 days from now... or anytime after that!
> 
> Btw, are your names both Laura?!?! That's TOO fantastic for words! :D Made me smile to read it!!! Not sure why... but I love that!
> 
> Ooo I hope so! I'm so impatient!! :loopy:
> 
> Yep :D I think it's quite funny too most of the time - be a bit of a pain when we get married as neither of us will be able to take the others' name, but hey ho I don't suppose that's such a major problem really.Click to expand...

I didn't take my husband's name... I don't think name changing is as prevalent now as it once was! I revolted! You should see the looks I get when people assume our last names are the same and I have to correct them! :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Same here Megg, I didn't take my hubby's name. I liked mine better. Laura, I used to babysit for a double mommy couple and the kids called them Mommy Sally and Mommy Tara. What will your little bubs call you both? 

Quaver, sorry the soy didn't work. Hope the clomid does. I'm going to go natural for a few cycles and see how my charts work. I might ask for Clomid if I continue to ov late. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! That's an interesting question! I hadn't thought of that! Mummy Laura and Mummy Laura isn't very specific, is it? Hmmm... Although, I think it would be cute to hear "These are my mummies Lauras!" Confuse people every chance you get!

About the last name taking... Not only did I like mine better... but there was a long conversation about how I would never share a name with his mother... vile woman that she is! LOL


----------



## day_dreamer

LMAO that made me giggle. We regularly get called "The Laura's". I'm not sure what we'll go with - Mum and Mommy perhaps? Maybe our LO will come up with their own names for us :cloud9:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hello Ladies

I was wondering if you could help me a little.

I have been to my doctors today and they have refused to help me. They said that the NHS will not fund any tests to find out of im ovulating or not nor will they fund anything like clomid not matter how long i try for.


So when i googled buying clomid online (stupid i know :dohh:) i came across the words Soy Isoflavones. It said it was considered a natural form of clomid. Know buying clomid online is a big no no as i know you have to be monitored so i was wondering if you could tell me a little about Soy Isoflavones. Eg when to take them, how much to take and where to buy them from.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I know its been only 11months but im pretty sure something is just not right down there and im pretty sure its that im not ovulating :blush:


Thank you in advance
:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

You take Soy on 5 days at the beginning of your AF, like days 2-6, 3-7, 4-8 or 5-9. You get better eggs later you are (5-9), and more eggs earlier you are.

I took 120mg/night on days 3-7, but it didn't make any difference. I was going to up it to 200mg, but decided to go to the doctor who prescribed me Clomid.

I hear people take 150mg for the first 3 days and 200mg for the last 2. It's up to you. Looking at your chart, I'd recommend it, though I'm not a doctor, and I only tried it for 1 cycle:blush:

Good luck:flower:


----------



## Quaver

Oh, Holland and Barretts sells them:https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1

It contains 23mg/capsules.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Quaver said:


> Oh, Holland and Barretts sells them:https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1
> 
> It contains 23mg/capsules.


Thank you for your help.

If it contains 23mg caps does that mean i have to take 7 caps a day to get 150mg??? Or is that divided over the 3 days :wacko: sorry im confused lol:haha:


----------



## marie87

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> Oh, Holland and Barretts sells them:https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1
> 
> It contains 23mg/capsules.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> If it contains 23mg caps does that mean i have to take 7 caps a day to get 150mg??? Or is that divided over the 3 days :wacko: sorry im confused lol:haha:Click to expand...

Thats right hun, I am taking 5 pills this month (100mg), last month i took 4 pills (80mg). Mine are the GNC ones, 50mg but just 20mg of pure Soy ISo.

EDIT: You need to take 7 pills (if you want 150mg) each day for 5 days in a row.


----------



## Quaver

I think Tesco sells them too, but I can't find a link now.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Thanks

Ive just ordered from a company called Vit shop. Its the only one i could find that would take Electron. They are 50mg per tablet so ill take, 3 per day for 3 days starting day four and then ill take four per day for 2 days. Phew!!!

Thank you for all your help. Ill let you know how i get on. 


xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Kayleigh - If you are ovulating... which is questionable... your progesterone is almost definitely low post-O. The Soy *MIGHT* help with that... It might not. Hard to say. Interested to see what your cycle looks like on a chart after trying the soy!



allstars said:


> LMAO that made me giggle. We regularly get called "The Laura's". I'm not sure what we'll go with - Mum and Mommy perhaps? Maybe our LO will come up with their own names for us :cloud9:

Well, you'll have to let us know what s/he calls you both when the time comes! :flower:


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello everyone! it's been *ages* since i last popped in, so i hope everyone is ok and that i haven't missed too much!

i'm cd2 today!!! so pleased to have finally finished that cycle. it was 53 days long in the end, which is an 11 day improvement on the cycle before!

back on the soy tomorrow - 200mg to see if it helps shorten my cycle a bit more :)


----------



## lozmo

Hi ladies may I ask a stupid question? Would soy help someone with regular cycles who is pretty sure they are ovulating each month with associated pain and ewcm? Or is that the whole function of soy? Sorry I am at my MILs and getting through this thread on an iPhone in an area with poor signal and thought I'd ask! Cheers x


----------



## Megg33k

lozmo - That's the whole point of it. It could actually screw up a good thing for you! Skip this one, hun! :hugs: Good luck!


----------



## IsleChik

Do you temp & chart lozmo?



lozmo said:


> Hi ladies may I ask a stupid question? Would soy help someone with regular cycles who is pretty sure they are ovulating each month with associated pain and ewcm? Or is that the whole function of soy? Sorry I am at my MILs and getting through this thread on an iPhone in an area with poor signal and thought I'd ask! Cheers x


----------



## IsleChik

So - I have a *plan* :)
(I have lots of plans, whenever I say to my BH - I have an idea/plan he says....uh oh)

Here's my thoughts & plan

First - I think I'm going to input my last cycle, this cycle and going forward input into tcoyf & also FF

June 17 is CD13 for me
Currently I'm taking EPO and if I can see a clear Ov - then switch to flax oil, otherwise maybe switch to flax around CD17 or 18 to be safe.
Also my maca & soy arrived today so, with that being said...
Taking maca now (started today - from what I've read it's safe to take all cycle) continue with the maca

Assuming my period shows up, then next cycle do the following...
1 - look at this "current" cycle to see if it looked like I ov'd
2 - continue taking the maca
3 - take 160mg soy CD4, 5 & 6 - then 200mg CD7 & 8
4 - keep taking EPO until ovulation or CD17 or 18, switch to flax oil
5 - continue temping of course
6 - keep using pre-seed & softcups
7 - rape BH more often :rofl:

If STILL no BFP then do all the above except increase soy by 40mg per day and do CD5, 6 & 7 @ 200mg and CD8 & 9 @ 240mg AND wear OvWatch (just won a brand new one on eBay) - of course still temping

So - tcoyf, FF, soy, maca, pre-seed, softcups, EPO, flax, prenatal vites - am I missing anything here? :shrug:

Oh yeah, a baby


----------



## lozmo

Ah thanks Megg I will give soy a miss then, thought I was missing something as I'm taking practically everything else! Good luck to you too Ive read a lot of your posts on here and admire your researching prowess lol


----------



## lozmo

IsleChik said:


> Do you temp & chart lozmo?
> 
> Started charting two months ago with FF,but I'm a bit slack with temping as I need a bbt one (next on shopping list), I use maca, pregnacare, EPO, Guaifenesin, grapefruit juice, softcups, preseed, conceive plus, and DH is on maca, wellman, zinc, Q10!


----------



## IsleChik

Ahhh okay, I'm guessing your counter looks much like mine, like a pharmacy :rofl: the good thing is - your hubs will take a pill, mine - won't take anything, not one damn thing

Good luck and lots of :dust:



lozmo said:


> IsleChik said:
> 
> 
> Do you temp & chart lozmo?
> 
> Started charting two months ago with FF,but I'm a bit slack with temping as I need a bbt one (next on shopping list), I use maca, pregnacare, EPO, Guaifenesin, grapefruit juice, softcups, preseed, conceive plus, and DH is on maca, wellman, zinc, Q10!Click to expand...


----------



## Blah11

Still waiting on O :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

IsleChik said:


> So - I have a *plan* :)
> (I have lots of plans, whenever I say to my BH - I have an idea/plan he says....uh oh)
> 
> Here's my thoughts & plan
> 
> First - I think I'm going to input my last cycle, this cycle and going forward input into tcoyf & also FF
> 
> June 17 is CD13 for me
> Currently I'm taking EPO and if I can see a clear Ov - then switch to flax oil, otherwise maybe switch to flax around CD17 or 18 to be safe.
> Also my maca & soy arrived today so, with that being said...
> Taking maca now (started today - from what I've read it's safe to take all cycle) continue with the maca
> 
> Assuming my period shows up, then next cycle do the following...
> 1 - look at this "current" cycle to see if it looked like I ov'd
> 2 - continue taking the maca
> 3 - take 160mg soy CD4, 5 & 6 - then 200mg CD7 & 8
> 4 - keep taking EPO until ovulation or CD17 or 18, switch to flax oil
> 5 - continue temping of course
> 6 - keep using pre-seed & softcups
> 7 - rape BH more often :rofl:
> 
> If STILL no BFP then do all the above except increase soy by 40mg per day and do CD5, 6 & 7 @ 200mg and CD8 & 9 @ 240mg AND wear OvWatch (just won a brand new one on eBay) - of course still temping
> 
> So - tcoyf, FF, soy, maca, pre-seed, softcups, EPO, flax, prenatal vites - am I missing anything here? :shrug:
> 
> Oh yeah, a baby

Sounds like one heck of a plan! Uhm... unless you have any issues with thin blood... I'd add a low dose aspirin to that line-up. It really can't do harm unless you have problems with thin blood... Otherwise, you sound set! :)



lozmo said:


> Ah thanks Megg I will give soy a miss then, thought I was missing something as I'm taking practically everything else! Good luck to you too Ive read a lot of your posts on here and admire your researching prowess lol

Thank you! :hugs: I wish you much luck with quick success! 



Blah11 said:


> Still waiting on O :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Blah11 said:


> Still waiting on O :cry:

Didn't work for you? It doesn't work for everyone, or it may work next cycle:hugs:


----------



## Blah11

It worked last cycle on CD24. This cycle I upped my dose and my O is later. Think I am gonna O tbh cos I have LOOOOADS of ewcm.


----------



## Quaver

Blah11 said:


> It worked last cycle on CD24. This cycle I upped my dose and my O is later. Think I am gonna O tbh cos I have LOOOOADS of ewcm.

CD24 or 26, it's not that different, good luck!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Blah11 said:


> It worked last cycle on CD24. This cycle I upped my dose and my O is later. Think I am gonna O tbh cos I have LOOOOADS of ewcm.

Maybe your body is holding out for a better egg with the higher dose! Better (even if a bit later) is still better! :hugs:


----------



## impatient

Just wanted to jump in and say I've been TTC for 11 months and took soy (95 3-7)for the first time this cycle and got a BFP! Good luck everyone:)


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Excellent, impatient! :hugs: CONGRATS!


----------



## marie87

impatient said:


> Just wanted to jump in and say I've been TTC for 11 months and took soy (95 3-7)for the first time this cycle and got a BFP! Good luck everyone:)

Great news, CONGRATS:happydance:


----------



## Quaver

That's amazing! Congratulations *Impatiant*!:happydance:


----------



## IsleChik

Ahhh you know, I've seen that around & forgot about it
No bleeding issues, have picked up the low dose (at least those I can get here on island :) )

Thanks for looking at "the plan"



Megg33k said:


> Sounds like one heck of a plan! Uhm... unless you have any issues with thin blood... I'd add a low dose aspirin to that line-up. It really can't do harm unless you have problems with thin blood... Otherwise, you sound set! :)


----------



## renea&paul

(still lurking)
Way to go Impatient I remember when you were just thinking about starting soy. 
I think the soy didnt work because we had to much sex. Almost every damn nite now that I look back at my cycles. I think that Im going to go back on it next cycle. This cycle is alitte crazy without it. Im still spotting at day 8 and that never happen before. 

Mrs Woolf if you get on here anytime soon, I dont know what you did different but its messing with your cycle.

Butterfly maybe you need to up your dose next cycle. 

(back into lurkdom)


----------



## TicTac

Ugh ... AF showed today, so I'm out this cycle again. Had blood work and a pelvic U/S done last Monday to get a baseline for my uterine lining and checky my ovaries for cysts. DH had a sperm analysis last Tuesday, too. 

My doctor said to call as soon as my period started and they would get me in right away -- if my tests read as she expects, I'll be going on Clomid this month -- but it's Saturday! So now, the earliest I will be able to see her is Monday, which will be CD3. Isn't that the day you're usually supposed to start Clomid? Hopefully they can fit me into the schedule.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Sorry AF showed! Good luck next cycle! :hugs: Clomid is generally done CD3-7 or CD5-9.


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> Clomid is generally done CD3-7 or CD5-9.

I wonder why I was told to take it on CD2-6:confused:


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Clomid is generally done CD3-7 or CD5-9.
> 
> I wonder why I was told to take it on CD2-6:confused:Click to expand...

Uhm... Its really based on the doctor's preference... Maybe he has his reasons. I mean, it can be taken CD1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, or 5-9! So, its not unheard of... just less common! No worries! :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> Uhm... Its really based on the doctor's preference... Maybe he has his reasons. I mean, it can be taken CD1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, or 5-9! So, its not unheard of... just less common! No worries! :hugs:

Thanks:flower:

I tried to tell the doctor Soy didn't work at 120mg, so I may need more than 50mg of Clomid, but he didn't care much about Soy:growlmad:. I hope Clomid works at this low dosage...


----------



## Megg33k

Doctors never like Soy! LOL Its still better to start you on the lowest dosage. Your body may react better to Clomid. It can go either way! :)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Good Morning Ladies,

:witch: arrived CD29 which was a complete shock!!! The earliest so far since the depo shot so hopefully im returning to some normality!!! :happydance:

So today is CD4 and i will be taking another 150mg of soy tonight. I was just wondering, is there any side effects or because its natural its just like taking vitamins :shrug:

Also be ordering my preseed and opks today and hubby has promised to play ball for a few months (yeah right lol) :dohh:


Congrats on your pregnancy Impatient :hugs:

Hope everyone is well


:flower:


----------



## x Nicki x

impatient said:


> Just wanted to jump in and say I've been TTC for 11 months and took soy (95 3-7)for the first time this cycle and got a BFP! Good luck everyone:)

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> :witch: arrived CD29 which was a complete shock!!! The earliest so far since the depo shot so hopefully im returning to some normality!!! :happydance:
> 
> So today is CD4 and i will be taking another 150mg of soy tonight. I was just wondering, is there any side effects or because its natural its just like taking vitamins :shrug:
> 
> Also be ordering my preseed and opks today and hubby has promised to play ball for a few months (yeah right lol) :dohh:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy Impatient :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> 
> :flower:

There can definitely be side effects, but they aren't incredibly common. Most of them are things like moody, hot flash, headache, etc. They can be like Clomid side effects, but not nearly as common and not usually as severe when they do happen. The main side effect is that you will possibly have "swelling pains" in your ovaries leading up to ovulation, and then will likely experience ovulation pain... Can be anything from very mild to sort of unpleasant!

Good luck!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Thank you

I dont think ive ever felt ovulation pain before so any twinges im likely to notice more.

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

If you get the ones that I get, you'll not have the option of not noticing! LOL Not to scare you or anything... but they're not something you overlook! Oddly, some people are like me, some don't get them at all, and some are in between! So, you never know what you're going to get!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Im sorry to bug everyone again, last night was my 2nd day of 150mg Soy and ive just got a bright positive on an opk...but im still on my period.

Im confused????????


----------



## Sparkly

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Im sorry to bug everyone again, last night was my 2nd day of 150mg Soy and ive just got a bright positive on an opk...but im still on my period.
> 
> Im confused????????

I'm confused too!!! How come you're testing for ovulation during your period?????? :shrug:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Lol this month i wanted to do one every day just out of curiousity, now i wish i hadnt lol


----------



## Megg33k

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Lol this month i wanted to do one every day just out of curiousity, now i wish i hadnt lol

Soy and Clomid both make your body go into overdrive producing LH and FSH. So, its most likely a false positive. They say not to start using OPK's when you're taking Clomid or Soy until the 3rd day after your LAST dose. However, take a pregnancy test, just to be sure? :hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I dont think im pregnant as yesterdays etc were negative. I think you right, perhaps just the soy kicking in. 

Well that was interesting lol...ill remember not to take opks till after i finished my doses. 

But this was more out of curiosity than insanity...promise :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think you're insane! Anything you could do, I've probably managed to do earlier! LOL So, no worries! I'm utterly :wacko:!


----------



## TicTac

Well, had my follow-up appointment yesterday and it wasn't good. I was told that I have PCOS, fibroids and adenomyosis. She said I ovulated last month, though, and my progesterone was 12.4 at 6DPO, which she told me was fine. She really brushed over the PCOS, though, but I'm really concerned about it. I've read a lot over the past day and it seems weird that I would have a period like clockwork every month -- every 28 to 31 days, never less, never more -- and she confirmed that I ovulated. Anyway, she put me on 50 mg of clomid this month for the first round of "troubleshooting," so we'll see ... I really don't know what to make of all of this and I've been in tears and stressed out, which isn't going to help anything, anyway.


----------



## Megg33k

TicTac said:


> Well, had my follow-up appointment yesterday and it wasn't good. I was told that I have PCOS, fibroids and adenomyosis. She said I ovulated last month, though, and my progesterone was 12.4 at 6DPO, which she told me was fine. She really brushed over the PCOS, though, but I'm really concerned about it. I've read a lot over the past day and it seems weird that I would have a period like clockwork every month -- every 28 to 31 days, never less, never more -- and she confirmed that I ovulated. Anyway, she put me on 50 mg of clomid this month for the first round of "troubleshooting," so we'll see ... I really don't know what to make of all of this and I've been in tears and stressed out, which isn't going to help anything, anyway.

PCOS is really only an issue if you aren't ovulating. Since you are, she probably brushed over it because its a non-factor! Worry not, dear! PCOS isn't the devastating diagnosis that it used to be! :hugs:


----------



## TicTac

Thanks, Megg. We'll see how it goes, I guess. She said we would try Clomid for two cycles and if it doesn't work, they'll check my tubes for blockages. I have decided just to focus on the here and now and not envision a long road ahead, because that won't do anyone any good! My husband is being incredibly supportive, which helps a lot. I'm a lucky woman to have him.


----------



## Sparkly

My pcos is similar to yours tictac, in that I have very regular cycles and usually ovulate just fine on my own. However I have been prescribed metformin and clomid to help with the hormone imbalances and give me a stronger ov, unfortunately I wasn't taking either when I last fell pregnant, next time will be different though :)

good luck hun xx


----------



## Quaver

I have PCOS, would the egg be better with Clomid/Soy/Metformin? 
Reason I ask is I had mc too:blush:
I'm prescribed Clomid, so here's hoping:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely could be, Quaver!


----------



## Peanut78

Hi ladies, sorry been MIA for a while have been away with family. 

Can anyone tell me which brand of SI is the best to buy in the UK...? Last time I took Solgar and that really didn't agree with me as I developed a terrible rash from something in it.... 

:flower:


----------



## heart tree

Hi everyone. I figured I should report on my experience with soy. (Megg already knows). So this was my first cycle trying it. I usually Ov around CD22-28 so was trying to get my Ov to come a little earlier. I got a positive OPK on CD15 and another on CD18. My temps were all over the place and I was spotting for a week at that same time. I couldn't tell if I ovulated and was frustrated. On CD25, 26 and 27, I got more positive OPKs (I use the smiley face ones so I know these were all positive). My temps rose and it looks like I Ov'd on CD26. No real big change for me except I got my BFP! I have no idea if it was the soy, the pre-seed, the softcups, the baby aspirin, or what, but it happened. Feel free to look at my wacky chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21867b

This was my second cycle trying after my second mc. It took me 11 months to get pregnant after my first mc. So maybe, just maybe it was the soy! I'll take it!!!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Megg33k

I like to think it was the soy! :winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

Well for the sake of this thread, it was the soy!!! No doubt about it. Honestly, I'm pretty sure I'll use it when it is time to have my second baby!


----------



## Megg33k

Yep! You're not the first one who has said "taking soy was an awful idea"... fast forward... "I got my BFP! I guess it wasn't so bad after all!" LOL I've seen it at least 3 or 4 times before you!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Yay for soy!!!!!!!
Congrats on your BFP!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

congrats heart tree! yay! 

just wanted to say my experience with soy has been great so far. i've already read and been told on here to not mess with it for stronger ovulation if i already ovulate on my own, but i just had to. that's just me! i used it last cycle because i knew i wasn't going to be with DH and it wouldn't really be a pain if i ovulated later or anything. i got a lot of twinges/pulls on CD9 and was more bloated on day of O which was the same as it usually is CD16. i've used it this cycle too, my cycle with DH and it seems to be working fine as well. i got twinges/pulling CD6-11, spotting and positive OPK on CD15 (yesterday), and should ovulate on CD17 (my cycles alternate each month from CD16 to CD17 it's weird, just check out my chart, lol) as i always ovulate on the third day of positive OPK's. i'm really a fan of it even though it's not really meant for us regular cycle people. just wanted to share my story and i will let you know if i get my :bfp:! it's my only shot until november so FX'ed!


----------



## IsleChik

Oh congratulations heart tree on your wonderful :bfp:

Lots & lots of sticky dust to you!


----------



## marie87

Congrats heart tree, so happy for you..!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I wish you luck, nevertogether! I'm glad it seems to be working well rather than messing things up! :hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

YAY hearttree congrats!!! I'm glad I popped in to check how you girls were doing thats great news! I have to agree- Soy rocks! xx


----------



## Blah11

Congrats heart tree :hugs:

I tested this morning and got a VERY faint line on a FRER but I think it might be evap cos it looks colourless. Anyone good with interpreting charts? I have a weird one this cycle!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b3a00


----------



## Blah11

Peanut78 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry been MIA for a while have been away with family.
> 
> Can anyone tell me which brand of SI is the best to buy in the UK...? Last time I took Solgar and that really didn't agree with me as I developed a terrible rash from something in it....
> 
> :flower:

I just use the SI from tesco :) Its in a little yellow tub.


----------



## Megg33k

Chart looks fine to me, Blah! Congrats on the faint BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Beccaface

Hi girls,

Looking for help really. I took soy cd3-7. And im on cd17 and no O. Ive got ewcm and had mild cramps but no O.
Any ideas would be apprechiated.
Thanks!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Beccaface said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Looking for help really. I took soy cd3-7. And im on cd17 and no O. Ive got ewcm and had mild cramps but no O.
> Any ideas would be apprechiated.
> Thanks!

Hey, i took soy this month on day 3-7 too and ive not had O yet. Im CD15, but usually O around CD18. Maybe it will make you O slightly later??


xxxxxxxx


----------



## Beccaface

Yea, maybe. I am getting EWCM, so..i just hope it happens. I worry.
X


----------



## Megg33k

Are you charting, Becca? I'd love to see your chart if you are! It can happen later than CD17 even taking it CD3-7. I've seen it as late as 23 or 25 for some women.


----------



## Beccaface

I dont chart. I could never keep up with it.
Do you ladies feel O with Soy?
I just took an OPK, and no LH surge. The line is much lighter.
:(


----------



## Beccaface

I also got twinges and shooting pains yesterday. Im really starting to worry i wont O at all.
X


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

The wait is horrible isnt it!

Im sure itll come soon enough. My opks are dark one morning and light the next. All over the place lol!!

Hopefully we'll ovulate soon enough xxxxx


----------



## LaPinska

hello ladies! I'm fairly new to the forum and have a little experience with soy already. The original forum I was on the ladies and I had a thread going and out of 18 of us, *13* got their BFPs!! This happened over a period of 9 months. 

This is my 3rd cycle experimenting with it and I am using Softcups for the first time also. This is month 35 ttc for me and my dh. 

I have already taken 40mg on cd 3-7 and am now on cd 14. I just started getting ewcm on cd 13 :happydance: I normally ovulate cd 18 or later! Out of 16 charted cycles i have randomly ovulated at cd 16 twice but ended up with BFN's.

past cycles i have taken 80mg cd 4-8 and o'ed on cd 18, then i tried 120mg on cd 2-6 and ovulated super late on cd 29 :growlmad:

I just found out in Feburary that I have hashimoto's disease and hypothyroidism. I have been on meds for that ever since and am pleased to say the meds have worked and i'm no longer hypo. So right now my chances of conceiving are as good as anyone's!! 

This is my 2nd cycle ttc with normal TSH levels, last cycle I o'ed naturally on cd 17 :) I am hoping to ovulate between cd 15 and 17 this cycle too. Not sure if the dose i took was strong enough to do anything, but i definitely had the cramps and hot flashes that it gave me the last 2 times so i'm taking that as a good sign!! FX for lots of SOY BFPS!! :flower:


----------



## heart tree

Good luck LaPinksa! I got my BFP the second month using softcups. It was also my first month using soy. Keep us posted!


----------



## Beccaface

Hi ladies.

On cd19. Still no O. Got alot of EWCM today, so fx'd.

X


----------



## Megg33k

I just finished my Soy doses yesterday. I expect to O in about 6 days. Left ovary has been going nuts! I've never been so happy to be uncomfortable!


----------



## nevertogether

best of luck on O ladies! hope she shows very soon for you becca!


----------



## nevertogether

megg - i know you are pretty good at reading charts and was wondering if you could help me with mine? 2DPO and 3DPO i got my lowest temps ever while charting. do you know what could cause this? kind of makes me nervous, as this is the first cycle i've got to see DH WHILE charting. all the other cycles i didn't get to see him.


----------



## dandybrush

never...are you in every thread?? :hugs:

is this a good soy thread?


----------



## nevertogether

LOL, yes! like i said, i do a lot of research :) yes, these girls are VERY helpful and knowledgeable about thread!


----------



## dandybrush

ok i might stalk for a while then :)

cause you have answered my question for the moment lol


----------



## Megg33k

nevertogether said:


> megg - i know you are pretty good at reading charts and was wondering if you could help me with mine? 2DPO and 3DPO i got my lowest temps ever while charting. do you know what could cause this? kind of makes me nervous, as this is the first cycle i've got to see DH WHILE charting. all the other cycles i didn't get to see him.

I just had a gander... It looks fine to me. Its really too soon for anything specific to cause it. I wouldn't worry about it, hun! I've seen a lot of charts dip around 2-4 dpo. I think its fine! :thumbup:



dandybrush said:


> never...are you in every thread?? :hugs:
> 
> is this a good soy thread?

This is probably the most comprehensive Soy thread. Just about everyone who's anyone when it comes to Soy knowledge has had their turn in here! Stick around for a bit! :)


----------



## Beccaface

Hey ladies.
Are you all ok?

Cd20 and still no O. Had ewcm for like 5 days now.

X


----------



## nevertogether

thank you for taking a look megg! i guess i'm just over analyzing since this is the first time i've charted while TTC. the other two times we got to try, i wasn't charting.


----------



## Megg33k

Becca - All well! Hoping you O soon! EWCM sounds promising! :)

never - Yeah, we all do though! It took me a long time to come to terms with individual temps not mattering, but rather the trend of temps!


----------



## Beccaface

Yay girlies look!
I'm O'ing at last!



Im cramping like mad!
x


----------



## nevertogether

BECCA! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: go catch that eggy honey!!!


----------



## Beccaface

I'm so happy I could cry!
x


----------



## Blah11

Back to TTC cycle 3 :( I dunno why this keeps happening to me.. dont let me test before AF is late again! I'm off to find the chinese medicine thread and see if anyone can suggest a supplement to prevent early miscarriages and problems with implantation.


----------



## Blah11

becca - YAY! day 16 is great!


----------



## Blah11

Also, why are we in the buddies section? Shouldnt we be in the groups?!


----------



## Leilani

Blah11 said:


> Also, why are we in the buddies section? Shouldnt we be in the groups?!

Does it really matter? Or do you not want to be buddies? :blush:


----------



## Blah11

ha, no it's not that, I just see us as a group. When I look at all the other buddie threads it's more people wanting to buddy up with someone instead of talking and helping eachother with a certain TTC topic (in this case soy) like all the other TTC groups.


----------



## Leilani

I didn't even realise where this thread was - I rarely stray away from the threads I've posted in! I think I found it using the search function originally.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Beccaface said:


> I'm so happy I could cry!
> x

BECCA, I O'd yesterday too lmao
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


I havent got a line like that on an opk since i had the depo


I LOVE YOU SOY!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Megg33k

Blah.. I'm sorry, honey! :hugs: You might be able to get some good info in TTCAL too! I have a lot of great women in my threads over there... and they might be able to give you some advice on early MC prevention. 

I didn't know we were in the buddy section either! Weird! I don't think that's really where we belong, as it was an information thread... not a buddy thread. But, whatever! LOL It just seems like the info will be a lot harder to find in this section!


----------



## Leilani

Just looked back at the first post in this thread and it says


> Looking for a ttc buddy who uses Soy Isoflavones!

So that explains it, well I never! Most people manage to find their way here though!


----------



## Megg33k

Leilani said:


> Just looked back at the first post in this thread and it says
> 
> 
> Looking for a ttc buddy who uses Soy Isoflavones!
> 
> So that explains it, well I never! Most people manage to find their way here though!Click to expand...

Ha! That's funny! I know the OP, and she's not even using Soy anymore! It does explain it though! Mystery solved! Thanks for that! :)


----------



## IsleChik

Well, I'm on my 3rd day of Soy
My pill bottle says they are 50mg each, so I've been taking 4 a day
the last 2 days I'm going to up that to 5 (for 250mg)
I'm a pretty big girl so - that's my reasoning on starting with a "higher" dose
I'm not feeling anything from the Soy though like some have reported
There's enough in the bottle to do another round should this one not work....
Going to get some B6 tomorrow also since I've got barely a 10 day LP

I feel like a junkie sometimes when I'm standing at the counter taking pill after pill after pill. The upside though is - I get in LOTS of water :haha:


----------



## LaPinska

Islechick you are trying to get your body to ovulate right? If not i don't recommend such a high dose. Neither Clomid nor Soy dosage goes by weight. It goes by hormone levels. Hope i dont offend i am just worried for you :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

LaPinska said:


> Islechick you are trying to get your body to ovulate right? If not i don't recommend such a high dose. Neither Clomid nor Soy dosage goes by weight. It goes by hormone levels. Hope i dont offend i am just worried for you :flower:

You are 100% right... and if you hadn't said it, I would have!


----------



## Megg33k

IsleChik said:


> Well, I'm on my 3rd day of Soy
> My pill bottle says they are 50mg each, so I've been taking 4 a day
> the last 2 days I'm going to up that to 5 (for 250mg)
> I'm a pretty big girl so - that's my reasoning on starting with a "higher" dose
> I'm not feeling anything from the Soy though like some have reported
> There's enough in the bottle to do another round should this one not work....
> Going to get some B6 tomorrow also since I've got barely a 10 day LP
> 
> I feel like a junkie sometimes when I'm standing at the counter taking pill after pill after pill. The upside though is - I get in LOTS of water :haha:

You should really have started with 100mg/day and stuck with it through a whole cycle. The previous poster is correct... You really shouldn't be on such a high dose... especially not knowing how you'll react. In fact, the lowest dose that works is the best dose. You may actually render yourself unable to ovulate this cycle by taking so much. :( I hope you don't though! :hugs:

P.S. I'm definitely a pretty big girl... and it has nothing to do with your weight.


----------



## nevertogether

megg - i'm so anxious to see if soy worked for me. it kept my O date the same, but the ovulation i feel was definitely stronger. sigh, i hate this wait :) one more week!


----------



## Blah11

islechik, i had a shorter cycle by 4 days with 120mg than when i used 200mg! its weird but higher doesnt mean better x


----------



## LaPinska

the 40mg dose i have been taking has kept my o date pretty much the same too. i got my +OPK today at cd 17 and am expecting to get my temp rise tomorrow or the day after. i am definitely feeling ovulation cramps when usually i only feel them post-o so i know it's done something


----------



## IsleChik

LaPinska said:


> Islechick you are trying to get your body to ovulate right? If not i don't recommend such a high dose. Neither Clomid nor Soy dosage goes by weight. It goes by hormone levels. Hope i dont offend i am just worried for you :flower:

Hi LaPinska,

Yes, I am - both TCOYF & FF are sketchy on if I ovulated and I don't get any of the real "signs" that people talk about - a wee bit of cramping (centred) & that's it.
In about 8 hours it will be time for day 4 - I guess I'll just keep it at 200mg then. Going to pick up some B6 because if I *did* ovulated when the charts said - we're talking like a 9-10 day LP.

I've never had a +OPK, nor a ferning with the little lick & look microscope

I'm not feeling anything on the soy at all and I am looking/waiting...not one indication that there's anything in my system :nope:

Thanks for your concern ladies, I think I'll just finish up on the 200mg this month & see what happens - but hey, JennieRennie said a BFP next month from a cycle that starts this month so....who knows? :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

nevertogether said:


> megg - i'm so anxious to see if soy worked for me. it kept my O date the same, but the ovulation i feel was definitely stronger. sigh, i hate this wait :) one more week!

I hope so, honey! Can't wait to find out! FX'd for you! :hugs:



LaPinska said:


> the 40mg dose i have been taking has kept my o date pretty much the same too. i got my +OPK today at cd 17 and am expecting to get my temp rise tomorrow or the day after. i am definitely feeling ovulation cramps when usually i only feel them post-o so i know it's done something

40mg is actually super low. It shouldn't really have had any effect at all. Its equivalent to 20mg of Clomid. And, Clomid is almost always started at 50mg... So 100mg of Soy. I'm glad it worked for you though! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey girls, thought I would pop in and say hi and introduce myself (to those who don't already know me!) as I am going to be using soy on my next cycle if I don't get my bfp.


A bit of background, I am 13dpo on my 3rd cycle (100mg) of clomid. I got a bfp on my first cycle (50mg) but had a mc, I didn't ovulate on my second cycle (50mg) and I am now waiting for either bfp or AF tomorrow.

I have been cramping for 2 days so I suspect the latter!

I was only given 3 months supply of clomid so I am all out now and I am not due to see the FS til next week so obviously that will be too late for 2-6 and I don't want a wasted cycle so I decided soy would be the obvious solution!

I intend to try and replicate the dosage I was on with clomid and after doing research on t'internet, think I am going to start with 200mg days 2-6.

Quick question on that - I am assuming you take all the tablets together as one dose?

Anyway I am hoping that I won't be coming over here (no offence!!) but if I do, I look forward to chatting to you all! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

DragonMummy said:


> Hey girls, thought I would pop in and say hi and introduce myself (to those who don't already know me!) as I am going to be using soy on my next cycle if I don't get my bfp.
> 
> 
> A bit of background, I am 13dpo on my 3rd cycle (100mg) of clomid. I got a bfp on my first cycle (50mg) but had a mc, I didn't ovulate on my second cycle (50mg) and I am now waiting for either bfp or AF tomorrow.
> 
> I have been cramping for 2 days so I suspect the latter!
> 
> I was only given 3 months supply of clomid so I am all out now and I am not due to see the FS til next week so obviously that will be too late for 2-6 and I don't want a wasted cycle so I decided soy would be the obvious solution!
> 
> I intend to try and replicate the dosage I was on with clomid and after doing research on t'internet, think I am going to start with 200mg days 2-6.
> 
> Quick question on that - I am assuming you take all the tablets together as one dose?
> 
> Anyway I am hoping that I won't be coming over here (no offence!!) but if I do, I look forward to chatting to you all! xxx

Yep... All the tablets in one dose! :) And, if there's other stuff along with the Soy in each tablet, make sure of the Soy content. Some of the ones in the UK are a bit misleading. For the record, I hope you don't need to do start the Soy either... You're definitely due a sticky BFP!


----------



## DragonMummy

it says each tablet typically provides - soy isoflavones - 50mg. is there something I should look out for?


And I do feel rather overdue for a result! You too though - you've been on here nearly as long as me!


----------



## Megg33k

DragonMummy said:


> it says each tablet typically provides - soy isoflavones - 50mg. is there something I should look out for?
> 
> 
> And I do feel rather overdue for a result! You too though - you've been on here nearly as long as me!

Nope... That sounds right. Some people get ones that say the tablet is 80mg or something, but the back says that the Soy Isoflavones content is like 20mg or 40mg. That looks perfect though!

Yeah, I'd say we're both due! Btw, LOVE the pic of Harry in your avatar! So adorable!


----------



## LaPinska

Meg yes i know it's a low dose :)

I tried 80mg before and it didn't do anything either, and the next step up with my 40mg pills was 120mg and that messed up my cycle. I figured i'll just play it safe because i plan to try clomid in a few cycles and i don't want to screw them up lol. 

I got a dark ++ today along with a dip in temp so im guessing today is o! :happydance:

Usually around ovulation i don't feel o pains but this time my ovaries have been brewing up a storm. The last 3 days I have been having really pinchy cramps from both left and right.

For me, when i get cramps from the left, it indicates i'm going to have a long cycle, but this time even though i'm not o'ing early it is still earlier than usual so i'm quite surprised! I really wish i could o from both sides that would give me a better chance but my left ovary is nothing but a pain!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... Sounds like you had a plan then! Yay! LOL And, yay for O!!! :hugs: Catch the eggy!


----------



## DragonMummy

thanks - its from his nursery pics.


----------



## nevertogether

pesky temp this morning megg!

i went to bed at about 11-1130pm. woke up awake at 3:00am and couldn't go back to sleep so took my temp at 3:19am just in case. it was 98.2. i temp adjusted it on FF for my usual wake up time at 5:00am and it said 98.5. after the 3:19 temp i went to the bathroom. well, when i woke up again at 5 after falling back asleep at 3:30am, it was 98.0. which temp do i use?


----------



## Megg33k

Getting up to go to the bathroom isn't really enough to mess it up in the long run. Even that 30 minutes that you were awake shouldn't matter. I would probably use the either the 98.2 or the 98.0. I mean, you're post-O... So it doesn't entirely matter, iykwim? I think either is going to be reasonably accurate... I definitely wouldn't go with the 98.5... The temp adjusters almost always over-estimate how much your temp will change!


----------



## DragonMummy

hmm still in limbo so my guess of knowing one way or another today was a bit wrong.... :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Chart still looks good! FX'd that you get a BFP instead of AF! :)


----------



## Charisse28

Hello Ladies!


I am going to try Soy whenever AF decides to show up. I am CD50 right now with no O. I have been taking Fertility Blend for 2 months and my last AF was in May(hence the 50+day cycle still going) I recently stopped the FB and just got my soy iso from Walmart today! I also purchased some prenatal vitamins. I am absolute excited to start my Soy Cycle as DH and I have been TTC#2 since 2005.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! I hope the Soy works quickly for you, Charisse! :hugs:


----------



## day_dreamer

I didn't have any luck with soy this month. I'm now on CD32 I think with no signs of O :(

I'm going to up the dosage next month, whenever AF shows up, but in the meantime I have my first appointment with the fertility specialist (nhs) on 21st July so we'll see how that goes.

Bmi is 29.2 now so I hope my weight won't be a stumbling block.


----------



## day_dreamer

Ooops double post.


----------



## DragonMummy

Well cd1. Soy 200mg starts tomorrow.


----------



## Megg33k

allstars said:


> I didn't have any luck with soy this month. I'm now on CD32 I think with no signs of O :(
> 
> I'm going to up the dosage next month, whenever AF shows up, but in the meantime I have my first appointment with the fertility specialist (nhs) on 21st July so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> Bmi is 29.2 now so I hope my weight won't be a stumbling block.

Sorry, honey! :hugs: I wish it had worked for you! Maybe the FS will prescribe you something other than soy. How much did you take? Oh... Unless you feel like being ridiculed, I wouldn't mention the Soy to the FS! Just saying!



DragonMummy said:


> Well cd1. Soy 200mg starts tomorrow.

Boo to CD1! But, Yay for Soy!!! :) Everything (almost) crossed that you only have to try it once!


----------



## nevertogether

megg - guess my adjusted temp of 98.27 yesterday was about right because this morning's temp as 98.4. fits right in


----------



## Megg33k

Spectacular! :) Looking great!


----------



## LaPinska

i ovulated! just waiting for temps to confirm. i'll be testing on the 30th give or take a day. wish me luck!


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! Good luck!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh good luck LaPinska!! x


----------



## CHILLbilly

Yay for O'ing...
Me too...but its on my so called blocked side...so not really expecting anything to happen this cycle...BUT gonna try anyway....
and i believe soy is making it a good one though...so will try soy again next month.


----------



## LaPinska

thanks girls!!

chillbilly what you said makes me worry about my own cycle. my left ovary there is something wrong with it because when i do ovulate from it, i end up having long cycles. Like my current cycle. o'ing on cd 19 is not what i want. I have health issues working against me and i haven't been to an RE to see what causes the delayed ovulations from the left side. I have always wondered if there is scar tissue or some type of serious issue going on there. Hey you never know... maybe a follicle will shove its way through there and you'll end up with a bfp on your hands! Stranger things have happened :winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

hi all :wave: im new to this thread...Im waiting for AF to arrive so i can start on soy this coming cycle...

trying the vit C route atm


----------



## nevertogether

good luck dandy :hugs:


----------



## day_dreamer

Megg33k said:


> Sorry, honey! :hugs: I wish it had worked for you! Maybe the FS will prescribe you something other than soy. How much did you take? Oh... Unless you feel like being ridiculed, I wouldn't mention the Soy to the FS!

No I won't mention it lol.
Was only on 100mg as it was my first month!


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies,

I'm still taking soy I have taken soy this cycle 180mgs on cycle days 4-8 and then started taking vitex tinture 25 drops daily on cycle day starting cd 12 until either confirmed pregnancy or when my cycle starts..

megg how are you doing on soy?...do you know how many cycles that its safe to take the soy I have been taking it for 8 cycles this being my 8th one right now...I'm on cycle day 13 and its like I ovulated on cycle 21 last cycle so I have about 9 days to go but I can fill like my right ovary is hurting like its getting ready to ovulate so I'm hoping that maybe this cycle I will ovulate earlier I have PCOS so each month is a little different when I ovulate..how many mgs are you taking?..

Nevertogether I have to say your chart is looking very very promising hun and ain't this this cycle that gail see's you getting your :bfp:? I miss you on baby perdictions I haven't been on there much lately but I do miss ya..:hugs:

to the rest of the ladies sending you all lots of babydust your way and hoping that soy will bring your :bfp: real soon..
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have just come off clomid and i am going to try soy this month but not a clue if i have the right one and the right ingreadiants its my 3rd day today on af il put a pic on now for you girls to have a look and let me no i o on my own will that matter xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0100.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 5









Photo-0101.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Megg33k

dandybrush said:


> hi all :wave: im new to this thread...Im waiting for AF to arrive so i can start on soy this coming cycle...
> 
> trying the vit C route atm

Good luck, hun!! xx



nevertogether said:


> good luck dandy :hugs:

Your chart is still very pretty, honey! :hugs: FX'd!



frogger3240 said:


> hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm still taking soy I have taken soy this cycle 180mgs on cycle days 4-8 and then started taking vitex tinture 25 drops daily on cycle day starting cd 12 until either confirmed pregnancy or when my cycle starts..
> 
> megg how are you doing on soy?...do you know how many cycles that its safe to take the soy I have been taking it for 8 cycles this being my 8th one right now...I'm on cycle day 13 and its like I ovulated on cycle 21 last cycle so I have about 9 days to go but I can fill like my right ovary is hurting like its getting ready to ovulate so I'm hoping that maybe this cycle I will ovulate earlier I have PCOS so each month is a little different when I ovulate..how many mgs are you taking?..
> 
> Nevertogether I have to say your chart is looking very very promising hun and ain't this this cycle that gail see's you getting your :bfp:? I miss you on baby perdictions I haven't been on there much lately but I do miss ya..:hugs:
> 
> to the rest of the ladies sending you all lots of babydust your way and hoping that soy will bring your :bfp: real soon..
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I've never read a hard limit, honey. I mean, Clomid is 6 cycles... but there are plenty of people/doctors who break that limit too. So, I don't know! I did 200mg CD5-9. This is technically my 5th cycle on it, but 2 of those were immediately after losses and I didn't ovulate. So, I don't even know if those count in my # of cycles! Many people don't count that cycle before the 1st proper AF at all.



caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls i have just come off clomid and i am going to try soy this month but not a clue if i have the right one and the right ingreadiants its my 3rd day today on af il put a pic on now for you girls to have a look and let me no i o on my own will that matter xxxx

They look fine. You'll just have to decide on a dose. There's 62.5mg of Soy Isoflavones in each capsule, which is the equivalent of 31.25mg of Clomid. If you take 2/day, you'll be getting the equivalent of 62.5mg of Clomid. I'd probably start with 2.


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun ty should i start tonight because i have just finished 6 month of clomid what do you think and does it mess your cycles up because on clomid mine were 28,29,29,29,30,31 xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

There's really no way to know, Caz! It all depends on how your body reacts to it! I reacted much better to the Soy than Clomid. Some have the opposite experience, iykwim? Uhm... You could start anytime between today and Monday. Depends on what days you want to take it. I moved mine back to CD5-9 for a stronger egg! :)


----------



## caz & bob

think i will try it tonight 3-7 xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, hun!


----------



## LaPinska

my temp went up pretty far today :) if i put in a fake temp, it gives me CH for cd 19! yay!! so tomorrow makes 3 dpo!

i know that soy makes a stronger o. i bet thats why my temp rose so much. a high shift usually indicates stronger ovulation :happydance: 

i get to start testing in 4 days.. 7 dpo hahah :blush:


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you hun just took my 1st soya now in my glass of juice hate swallowing tabs xxx


----------



## LaPinska

thanks hun me too. be careful cos soy tabs taste pretty bad lol. the ones i took were round but flat enough that one got stuck to the back of my throat. it left the nastiest taste in my mouth!! :sick: idk anything that could be worse for someone who already has a phobia of swallowing pills :wacko:


----------



## nevertogether

i think i'm lucky that the army has put me through some pretty nasty tasting foods and so many shots that all the supplements that i took were no big deal, haha. i even stomached the taste of royal jelly/bee pollen mix and i HATE honey!


----------



## caz & bob

i no what you mean hun these are capsules so i pored the powder in my juice i hate taking any tablet unless they are tine ha xx


----------



## Megg33k

LaPinska said:


> thanks hun me too. be careful cos soy tabs taste pretty bad lol. the ones i took were round but flat enough that one got stuck to the back of my throat. it left the nastiest taste in my mouth!! :sick: idk anything that could be worse for someone who already has a phobia of swallowing pills :wacko:

Mine are just like that! Its awful when they stick... and they stick often! The worst I have is Selenium... Shaped just like our Soy tablets, but they taste the way urine smells! :sick:


----------



## TicTac

Hi ladies, 

Popping out of lurkdom to say hello! 

Just wanted to let you know what's going on with me -- I took 50 mg clomid for the first time this month and they saw a nicely / fully-developed follicle on CD17, the same day I got a peak on my CBEFM. Guessing I ovulated on CD18. Keeping my fingers crossed! :) 

I also took Mucinex leading up to and during ovulation, which made a HUGE difference in my CM. I always thought I had a lot, but in retrospect, I think it was WAY too thick. This is probably TMI, but it was like rubber cement before, and with the Mucinex, it was, well, like eggwhites (how it's supposed to be). Big relief there. 

I'm temping again this month (skipped the May cycle), and compared to April, it's SO MUCH more regular. I am hoping that's a good sign. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d5240

My OB wants me to start taking prometrium today (CD21 -- 3DPO), too, through 18DPO and then if the test is negative to stop. I have heard mixed reviews about prometrium, so we'll see ... 

Hope you're all doing well. Baby dust to all of you! :dust:


----------



## jwelmel

Hi....had a quick question to ladies who have tried soy iso...does it work for someone with pcos...since its a form of natural clomid???My doc wont put me on clomid (damn doc)cos we have mf but i would like to try and see just once what my chances are with an egg released and with softcups and preseed.:shrug:

TIA girls!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Everyone is different... but there's a great success rate Soy and PCOS! Its worth a try, for sure!


----------



## dandybrush

caz & bob said:


> i no what you mean hun these are capsules so i pored the powder in my juice i hate taking any tablet unless they are tine ha xx

I might have to do that too...I suck at taking tabs they make me gag all the time :blush:

so i have had the 3000mg of vit c, have noticed an increase in CM...not sure if its gonna work :shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all today took my soya iso 2 and it gave me a dodgy stomach did it do this with anyone else 1st time taking it xxxxx


----------



## jwelmel

Megg33k said:


> Everyone is different... but there's a great success rate Soy and PCOS! Its worth a try, for sure!

Thanks Megg...I just dont know what else to try.:dohh:If it doesnt work our resort is IUI,thats what the docs suggest.But im sure im not ovulating.Wondering y they cant try one cycle of clomid with me.:shrug:

I was wondering if u could help me with a charting question,when i take my temp do i have to hold the bbt.or just leave it in my mouth without holding it with my hand till it beeps.My temps were very strange last month to the point of depressing.Is it because when i try to leave the bbt in my mouth without holding it keeps slippin.:dohh:.Excuse my thickhead:wacko:.Im a charting virgin.:dohh:


----------



## jwelmel

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are you all today took my soya iso 2 and it gave me a dodgy stomach did it do this with anyone else 1st time taking it xxxxx

I have been taking 80 mg for the past 2 days and had no issues so far.But been taking it at night to sleep of any side effects.On the contrary ive been slightly constipated.:blush:


----------



## caz & bob

i think i must of been somethink i eaten hun ok now xxxi will take 2 tonight before bed xxx


----------



## Megg33k

jwelmel said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is different... but there's a great success rate Soy and PCOS! Its worth a try, for sure!
> 
> Thanks Megg...I just dont know what else to try.:dohh:If it doesnt work our resort is IUI,thats what the docs suggest.But im sure im not ovulating.Wondering y they cant try one cycle of clomid with me.:shrug:
> 
> I was wondering if u could help me with a charting question,when i take my temp do i have to hold the bbt.or just leave it in my mouth without holding it with my hand till it beeps.My temps were very strange last month to the point of depressing.Is it because when i try to leave the bbt in my mouth without holding it keeps slippin.:dohh:.Excuse my thickhead:wacko:.Im a charting virgin.:dohh:Click to expand...

It doesn't really matter if you hold it or not... I do sometimes, and other times I don't. So, you can hold it if it helps! It won't effect your temp!


----------



## jwelmel

Megg33k said:


> jwelmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is different... but there's a great success rate Soy and PCOS! Its worth a try, for sure!
> 
> Thanks Megg...I just dont know what else to try.:dohh:If it doesnt work our resort is IUI,thats what the docs suggest.But im sure im not ovulating.Wondering y they cant try one cycle of clomid with me.:shrug:
> 
> I was wondering if u could help me with a charting question,when i take my temp do i have to hold the bbt.or just leave it in my mouth without holding it with my hand till it beeps.My temps were very strange last month to the point of depressing.Is it because when i try to leave the bbt in my mouth without holding it keeps slippin.:dohh:.Excuse my thickhead:wacko:.Im a charting virgin.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't really matter if you hold it or not... I do sometimes, and other times I don't. So, you can hold it if it helps! It won't effect your temp!Click to expand...

Thanks a lot!!!i:hugs: really thought it was the way i took the temps that were screwed up.Then ive been having an anovulatory cycle i guess.:dohh:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good evening, ladies! I've made it through page 88, but I really must be heading to bed so I can make it to work. Thinking of trying soy this next month if the witch shows up. Will pick up tomorrow at page 89! But wanted to say HELLO!!!!! :wave:

Edit: yikes, page 200!!!! I've got a long way to go! :haha: But a lot of great information and advice in here! And a lot of PMA!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LaPinska

Squirrelgirl hey!! I'm on the softcups thread too hehehe. When i first searched this site and found this thread i got all the way to pg 89 and then i realized there was 89 more LOL so i skipped to the beginning. I already know quite a bit though :) welcome!


not much going on here right now. just waiting out the early dpos and being patient in my tww. so agonizingly exciting!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

LaPinska said:


> Squirrelgirl hey!! I'm on the softcups thread too hehehe. When i first searched this site and found this thread i got all the way to pg 89 and then i realized there was 89 more LOL so i skipped to the beginning. I already know quite a bit though :) welcome!
> 
> 
> not much going on here right now. just waiting out the early dpos and being patient in my tww. so agonizingly exciting!

Hiya, LaPinska!!! :)


----------



## Megg33k

:hi: girls! Just making a flying trip in! Hope everyone is well! Still waiting to O for me... I guess! :dohh: Not loving July!


----------



## marie87

Hi ladies! This cycle is a little bit weird. But.... take a look at this thread, I have been getting really faint lines, take a look if you want. Hope I am baking a soy bean.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/368756-need-your-help-update-pg-3-a.html


----------



## Megg33k

I could only see it on the bottom one of the first 2 tests... but the 3rd one? Its definitely BFP! :hugs: CONGRATS!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i take my last 2 soya 2night so when will i ovulate i normally o on cd16 xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls i take my last 2 soya 2night so when will i ovulate i normally o on cd16 xxxx

Impossible to say! Usually 5-10 days after your last dose... So, between Sun 18/7 and Fri 23/7! Could be later though. :shrug: Its SUCH a tossup! :hugs:


----------



## abster

Hey girls, can I join you? I've started taking 100mg today (cd2) in an effort to make myself ovulate earlier then cd17-20 (my cycle is 25-29 days). Have been having acupuncture for 7 months, which has really helped me, but my cycle is clearly not going to lengthen to accommodate a longer LP (beween 7-11 days over the last 11 months - 100mg B-complex for 6 months made no difference at all), so it's time to bring ov forward instead I think. 
I'm also taking maca, spirulina and wheatgrass supplements and pregnacare conception, omega 369's and chinese herbal tabletsand I do believe I'm starting to rattle.
Fingers crossed! 
Abi x


----------



## Megg33k

I rattle too, honey! :hugs: Can't wait to hear about your Soy Bean! :)


----------



## marie87

Megg33k said:


> I could only see it on the bottom one of the first 2 tests... but the 3rd one? Its definitely BFP! :hugs: CONGRATS!

Well hun, as I suspected they were evaps.. BFN/Stark white today.


----------



## Megg33k

marie87 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I could only see it on the bottom one of the first 2 tests... but the 3rd one? Its definitely BFP! :hugs: CONGRATS!
> 
> Well hun, as I suspected they were evaps.. BFN/Stark white today.Click to expand...

OMG! No effing way!!! :( I'm sorry, honey! That looked like a BFP for sure! :hugs:


----------



## marie87

Megg33k said:


> marie87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I could only see it on the bottom one of the first 2 tests... but the 3rd one? Its definitely BFP! :hugs: CONGRATS!
> 
> Well hun, as I suspected they were evaps.. BFN/Stark white today.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! No effing way!!! :( I'm sorry, honey! That looked like a BFP for sure! :hugs:Click to expand...

Its ok hun, just want AF (if not preggers) so I can move on to next cycle.

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

marie87 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marie87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I could only see it on the bottom one of the first 2 tests... but the 3rd one? Its definitely BFP! :hugs: CONGRATS!
> 
> Well hun, as I suspected they were evaps.. BFN/Stark white today.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! No effing way!!! :( I'm sorry, honey! That looked like a BFP for sure! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Its ok hun, just want AF (if not preggers) so I can move on to next cycle.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Totally understand that! I want to know what's going on with mine too! :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all the weather is horrible here i have took my soya 3to6 because i carnt take any more im in pain with my gallstones so im not takein my last one tonight xxx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls good luck to all who are testing x x x x


----------



## marie87

caz & bob said:


> morning girls good luck to all who are testing x x x x

Thank you hun, good luck to you too.


----------



## nevertogether

soy didn't work for me this time around megg :shrug: at least to get a :bfp: i do feel it made my ovulation stronger though and i would definitely recommend it to anyone!


----------



## lovepink4

hi, im hoping someone can help me. im starting soy tomorrow on cd3 but im a bit confused, on the front of the bottle is says 40mg but on the back label it says its 80mg, so which one is right?


----------



## Leilani

The back of the bottle label might say something like "Dose: 2 tablets" at the top. So both are right, and each one is 40mg


----------



## lovepink4

oh duh!! wow lol thank you, i didnt even think of it that way..thanks!


----------



## Leilani

If you're still not sure, put up a pic - or let us know the brand, and I'll google it!


----------



## Blah11

I'm on CD11, no signs yet but I usually dont ovulate until around CD22-28 anyway! Went back down to 120mg this cycle so we'll see what happens. Hopefully this month will be a STICKY BFP since my last 2 cycles have been chemicals :( You dont think it could be the soy making crappy eggs or something do you?


----------



## Megg33k

nevertogether said:


> soy didn't work for me this time around megg :shrug: at least to get a :bfp: i do feel it made my ovulation stronger though and i would definitely recommend it to anyone!

Well, it really can't help you beyond forcing ovulation or strengthening it! Next month could be yours! :hugs:



Blah11 said:


> I'm on CD11, no signs yet but I usually dont ovulate until around CD22-28 anyway! Went back down to 120mg this cycle so we'll see what happens. Hopefully this month will be a STICKY BFP since my last 2 cycles have been chemicals :( You dont think it could be the soy making crappy eggs or something do you?

Highly unlikely that it could be the cause of chemicals. What days have you been taking it? The best egg quality you can get from it is taking it CD5-9. So, if you're concerned that they're connected, then you could always do it 5-9 if you've been doing it earlier.


----------



## Megg33k

Also, I would have to say that its failed me miserably this cycle. However, I think maybe I'm not quite functioning correctly after the MC yet. :(


----------



## nevertogether

megg - wish i could try next month, but DH is deployed now. november is our next shot! hope to catch the eggy in november! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! That sucks, hun! I'm sorry! Good luck in Nov!!! :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

Thanks megg, ive been doing 3-7 so next cycle i'll try 5-9. FX we dont need a next cycle though lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all i done an opk yesterday and its getting dark so i think i will be o in the next day or so xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo Caz! :)


----------



## lovepink4

Leilani, i have the spring valley brand..what you said makes sense tho, 2 pill dose is 80mg. thank you!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your having a good weekend xxxx


----------



## Charisse28

I will be starting my soy in a couple of days! I started drinking parsley tea with honey,lemon, and cinnamon a couple of days ago to induce AF and what do you know??!! That stuff REALLY WORKS!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Does it taste as bad as it sounds?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Charisse28 said:


> I will be starting my soy in a couple of days! I started drinking parsley tea with honey,lemon, and cinnamon a couple of days ago to induce AF and what do you know??!! That stuff REALLY WORKS!!!!!

Really?? I've never heard of this! Is there a recipe somewhere of how much of each ingredient? (it doesn't sound that bad to me! :haha:)


----------



## ButterflyBaby

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been gone for so long! My long cycles were starting to get me down and I felt like I was becoming obsessed with TTC and with this site so I had to take a break to focus on something else. 

It seems increasing my dosage of soy to 200mg this cycle worked. No BFP, unfortunately, but I am now on cd1 after a 32 day cycle :D after 64 and 53 day long cycles, 32 days feels pretty good!!

The bad news is that my lp is still short. I didn't temp this cycle, but all the other signs point to me ovulating on cd22 which gives me a lp of 10 days with some spotting on day 10 :(

I won't risk taking b6 again. I'm convinced that's what made my cycles so long and now that they seem to be getting back to normal, I don't want to risk messing it up again. 

I'm going to take soy again this month and see what happens. 

Hope everyones else is ok. It's late and I haven't had time to read back and cat g up on everything I've missed, but I will, I promise x


----------



## LaPinska

hey girls update from me. idk what to think :wacko:
last night when i came home i poas and got a super faint pink line within the time limit. all the other ics since that one have been BFN (4) until tonight around the same time i poas again and got another super faint pink line. i'm so confused. the bfn's from last night were from the same pee sample, 30 mins after the first test. these pics are taken with dh's phone so they do no justice its not picking up their color at all. idk wether to think they are evaps or what but i got a temp drop and cramping so its not looking good :(

top test is last night bottom is tonite

original
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4120/4804295454_cda4e8ba78.jpg

inverted
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4074/4804295512_c08db2df8f.jpg

fade correction
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4142/4804295558_fd1c78abf9.jpg

i totally won't be surprised if they turn out to be BFN, i just thought i would share. apologies for the quality they are impossible to see.


----------



## Megg33k

Butterfly - Sounds great, honey! :)

LaPinska - I see them both, but not in the inverted one! Hope its your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oooh, lapinska, I hope this is it for you!!! Honestly, I'm not seeing anything, but I think it's more to do with my screen as I can rarely see any lines when others can..... 

:hugs: Good luck, honey!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

whoop lapinska looks good well girls think i will o in the next day or 2
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0009.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 13









Photo-0013.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I apologize in advance if this question has been asked a thousand times. I never got back to page 89 to read to the end. I'm planning on trying soy this next cycle. I know you should not take Vitex at the same time, but what about Maca? I stopped taking Vitex about a week ago in order to have it out of my system before AF arrives, but wondering if I can still take Maca....

:flower:


----------



## nevertogether

i've taken soy and maca together the past two cycles with no problems hun


----------



## wanting2010

Just a quick question for you ladies...can you start soy mid-cycle? I know it is supposed to be taken at the start of a cycle, but my periods are very irregular and I never know when I will start.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry, honey... but no. You really can't take it mid-cycle! :hugs: I wish it was different!


----------



## TicTac

Hi ladies! 

First, I know this is a soy thread and that I jumped ship and tried 50 mg of Clomid this month, but since I've been keeping you posted, I wanted to let you know that I got a BFP today! 

It's my first ever and I can't really believe it. I think I'm in shock, but SO excited. My husband has been camping all weekend (no cell reception -- plus, I want to tell him in person), and I just had to tell someone, so thought I would share with you! 

Thanks for all of the support during the past couple months when I thought nothing would ever work. Now please pray for us that it's a sticky little bean in there!!


----------



## lovepink4

congrats!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, TicTac!!! :hugs:


----------



## abster

Congrats tictac! 
Squirrelgirl, I'm taking maca and soy iso together too. See no reason it shouldn't be OK. 
I took my soy cd2-6 and am cd8 now, just waiting... hopefully it'll be around cd13, rather than 16-20. 
Abi x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls tic tac congrats hun xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

im thinking bout goin on soy next month,, i shud be getin clomid for my sept cycle, but thought id give soy a go 1st,,
do u think soy will interfere with any bloods i have dun end of august?
xx


----------



## TicTac

Thanks ladies. I can't put into words how excited we are!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Congrats, TicTac! :happydance:

Thank you for the info on maca and Soy. AF finally arrived today, so whoo hoo for getting to try Soy in a couple days! I'm going to try 3-7 and cross my fingers!


----------



## Quaver

keepsmiling said:


> im thinking bout goin on soy next month,, i shud be getin clomid for my sept cycle, but thought id give soy a go 1st,,
> do u think soy will interfere with any bloods i have dun end of august?
> xx

It'll probably increase estrogen.
Why not tell them you tried Soy?


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> keepsmiling said:
> 
> 
> im thinking bout goin on soy next month,, i shud be getin clomid for my sept cycle, but thought id give soy a go 1st,,
> do u think soy will interfere with any bloods i have dun end of august?
> xx
> 
> It'll probably increase estrogen.
> Why not tell them you tried Soy?Click to expand...

Because they ridicule you for it and are generally really unpleasant after you've told them about it. They tell you it doesn't work, they tell you that you're going to make yourself completely infertile by using it, they ask you why you would believe such a silly thing would work... Its awful. I've been through it myself and read stories of many others who have also been through it!


----------



## Charisse28

I just had to induce AF with Parsley tea and Vitamin C! It worked! I'm on CD3 now and starting the Soy Isoflavones tonight! I will be taking 120mg CD3-7! Wish me Luck!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Charisse!


----------



## Quaver

Good luck Charisse!:happydance:


----------



## day_dreamer

Charisse28 said:


> I just had to induce AF with Parsley tea and Vitamin C! It worked! I'm on CD3 now and starting the Soy Isoflavones tonight! I will be taking 120mg CD3-7! Wish me Luck!!!

Good luck !!

I'm going to try this parsley tea business...I'm now on CD45 with no signs that AF will be coming any time soon, and I want to get on with my next lot of soy dammit!! lol. 

*off to the shops*


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I think af is on her way... No :bfp: my end :( 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well i am cd13 today and had brown cm and lots when i wipe its still there so i don no what to think had anyone had this before i took soya from days 3-6 and 1st time using it and i had af 8th july i have phone the docs to see what they say but im not telling here i took soya this cycle just waiting for a call back from here now xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I would call it ovulatory spotting.. It probably means that your eggy is about to pop!!!


----------



## caz & bob

shes phoned me back now and she wants me to have a hpt in the morning and if its + i have to have a scan and bloods done and if its n she said it could be o bleed but she said keep my eye on it and if its still there in a couple of days to go in and have swabs done i have never had this before only when i had an ectopic so we will just see what tomorrow brings xxxx


----------



## lace&pearls

hiya sorry if this has been asked before, I tried to have a quick skim through the previous answers but couldn't see anything, have any of you taken soy isoflavones from holland and barret? I'm a bit confused about the mgs, it says 750mg on the bottle, but that can't be right, right? lol it says to take one 2-3 times a day???


----------



## Charisse28

Okay, so I took my Soy last night around 830. I got the Walmart brand Spring Valley. I did experience hot flashes before I finally fell asleep at 3am! But other than that it was fine! I hope I get a BFP soon, I need to make a ticker....


----------



## Megg33k

caz & bob said:


> shes phoned me back now and she wants me to have a hpt in the morning and if its + i have to have a scan and bloods done and if its n she said it could be o bleed but she said keep my eye on it and if its still there in a couple of days to go in and have swabs done i have never had this before only when i had an ectopic so we will just see what tomorrow brings xxxx

Ovulatory bleeding isn't uncommon with soy or clomid. Its actually a really fertile sign! Do as she says, but don't worry too much... I really think its good rather than scary! :hugs:



lace&pearls said:


> hiya sorry if this has been asked before, I tried to have a quick skim through the previous answers but couldn't see anything, have any of you taken soy isoflavones from holland and barret? I'm a bit confused about the mgs, it says 750mg on the bottle, but that can't be right, right? lol it says to take one 2-3 times a day???

If you read the back, it likely will have a breakdown of what's in each capsule. Each capsule is probably 750mg, but there may only be 40mg of Soy Isoflavones in there. I'm not sure, but that's usually the case!



Charisse28 said:


> Okay, so I took my Soy last night around 830. I got the Walmart brand Spring Valley. I did experience hot flashes before I finally fell asleep at 3am! But other than that it was fine! I hope I get a BFP soon, I need to make a ticker....

Hot flashes aren't uncommon. Can't wait to hear about your BFP! :)


----------



## lace&pearls

Thanks Megg33k, :cloud9: on the back it says..

_each capsule contains:
soya germ isoflavones concentrate (standardised to contain 3% isoflavone 23mg and 3% saponins, 23mg)

Typical soya isoflavone composition:
daidzin & dadzein 12mg
glycitin & glycitein 7mg
genistin & genistein 2.5mg
Soya Saponins 23mg_

does that mean there is 23mg? or I don't know if I need 'saponins' too which would make it 46mg? :S agh confusing, I am also very dappy :dohh: which doesn't help!! lol :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

I think its saying 23mg... but I don't know what that means entirely! Uhm.... err... Dr. Google says that they aren't the same... So, 23mg it seems! :)


----------



## lace&pearls

lol! ok thanks so much hun :) how many should I take? 4 or 5? :S sorry hope you don't mind me asking you all these questions!! lol xxx :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Charisse28 said:


> Okay, so I took my Soy last night around 830. I got the Walmart brand Spring Valley. I did experience hot flashes before I finally fell asleep at 3am! But other than that it was fine! I hope I get a BFP soon, I need to make a ticker....

Other than that it was fine??!!! Wow, that sounds bad enough! I need my sleepy sleep! :sleep: 

I start taking them tomorrow.... Am planning to take three a day (mine are 40 mg) but was going to do one in the morning, one in the afternoon and one at night............. Hope it goes ok!!!


----------



## Megg33k

SquirrelGirl said:


> Charisse28 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so I took my Soy last night around 830. I got the Walmart brand Spring Valley. I did experience hot flashes before I finally fell asleep at 3am! But other than that it was fine! I hope I get a BFP soon, I need to make a ticker....
> 
> Other than that it was fine??!!! Wow, that sounds bad enough! I need my sleepy sleep! :sleep:
> 
> I start taking them tomorrow.... Am planning to take three a day (mine are 40 mg) but was going to do one in the morning, one in the afternoon and one at night............. Hope it goes ok!!!Click to expand...

Ooh... No... They're meant to be taken all in one dose! Don't split them up over the day! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

lace&pearls said:


> lol! ok thanks so much hun :) how many should I take? 4 or 5? :S sorry hope you don't mind me asking you all these questions!! lol xxx :hugs:

I don't mind... Uhm... 23 x 4 = 92... 23 x 5 = 115. It could really go either way. Maybe do 4, in case the the other soy thing in them actually does something positive too... Better safe than sorry!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Megg -- has anyone told you lately how much you *ROCK*! :coolio: You are always so helpful. It's very much appreciated!!!!

Taking them all at once sounds much better. I normally only take stuff at night! :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

SquirrelGirl said:


> Megg -- has anyone told you lately how much you *ROCK*! :coolio: You are always so helpful. It's very much appreciated!!!!
> 
> Taking them all at once sounds much better. I normally only take stuff at night! :thumbup:

Maybe, but I always like to hear it! :rofl: That made me smile!!! Thank you! :hugs:

There was a bit of discussion between me and one of the other nearby Illinois girls (who's username escapes me at the moment, but I think you know of her) that the 3 of us should meet for coffee in Bloomington sometime. Would you be game?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

You mean AreIn83? She's the only other downstater I know, but haven't talked to her in a while. That would be fun to have a little Central Illinois BnB get-together.


----------



## Megg33k

SquirrelGirl said:


> You mean AreIn83? She's the only other downstater I know, but haven't talked to her in a while. That would be fun to have a little Central Illinois BnB get-together.

YES! I do mean AreIn83! LOL I had to FB her to ask her username... Good on you for knowing it already! :thumbup: It would be fun! If you have FB, perhaps we could coordinate there? I'll PM you my FB info!


----------



## lovepink4

how is everyone doing? i take my last dose of soy tomorrow, ive had major hot flashes and last night i had the worst headache!! but itll be worth it if i can get that bfp!


----------



## Quaver

lovepink4 said:


> how is everyone doing? i take my last dose of soy tomorrow, ive had major hot flashes and last night i had the worst headache!! but itll be worth it if i can get that bfp!

Did you take it in the night?:hugs:


----------



## lace&pearls

Megg33k said:


> lace&pearls said:
> 
> 
> lol! ok thanks so much hun :) how many should I take? 4 or 5? :S sorry hope you don't mind me asking you all these questions!! lol xxx :hugs:
> 
> I don't mind... Uhm... 23 x 4 = 92... 23 x 5 = 115. It could really go either way. Maybe do 4, in case the the other soy thing in them actually does something positive too... Better safe than sorry!Click to expand...

lol yay thank u :) I agree, you're a star Meg! :kiss: :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls must of been o bleed so hope i am get in ready to pop a nice big egg out xxx


----------



## LaPinska

af got me yesterday making my lp only 10 days!! poop.


----------



## dandybrush

Charisse28 said:


> I will be starting my soy in a couple of days! I started drinking parsley tea with honey,lemon, and cinnamon a couple of days ago to induce AF and what do you know??!! That stuff REALLY WORKS!!!!!




Charisse28 said:


> I just had to induce AF with Parsley tea and Vitamin C! It worked! I'm on CD3 now and starting the Soy Isoflavones tonight! I will be taking 120mg CD3-7! Wish me Luck!!!




day_dreamer said:


> Charisse28 said:
> 
> 
> I just had to induce AF with Parsley tea and Vitamin C! It worked! I'm on CD3 now and starting the Soy Isoflavones tonight! I will be taking 120mg CD3-7! Wish me Luck!!!
> 
> Good luck !!
> 
> I'm going to try this parsley tea business...I'm now on CD45 with no signs that AF will be coming any time soon, and I want to get on with my next lot of soy dammit!! lol.
> 
> *off to the shops*Click to expand...

charisse - can I ask how you did the parsley tea? did you boil the water and let it sit for 30 mins then strain? how much did you drink in a day, and how much honey and lemon and cinamon (were they just for flavor) and how many days did you drink it?

Im up to cd 50 and have almost had enough waiting


----------



## ButterflyBaby

ladies... i need some advice.

i had a really bad day at work a few weeks ago (a worse day than usual) and was so frustrated, i ended up applying for a new job.

i didn't think anything would come of it... but long story short, they offered me the job yesterday. i asked for the offer in writing, to give myself a couple of days to think about it, but i need to make a decision soon.

the new job is a little bit more money (just £750 more a year, so not huge amounts), but it's 5 extra days holiday and hopefully less stress.

my manager and our HR manager have informed the relevant people at work to see if they can get me more money to stay, but things are changing at work at the moment, and even if they offer me more money (which isn't definite), i haven't decided what i want to do.

if they don't offer me more money, i think i'll have to go because i'd feel like a complete mug if i stayed and turned down a better offer.

the thing is... i'm terrified of leaving my current job. i've been there a long time and i'm really good at my job and i've got lots of friends there. i'm scared that i'll leave and hate my new job and regret leaving... but at the same time, there were several times today when i didn't want to be doing my job and i wonder if i'll end up regretting *not* going, if i stay!!

the other downside to taking the new job is that it would mean going back on the pill for a few months :( i honestly expected to be pregnant by now, but i'm not, and if i start a new job and fall pregnant now, it would be a disaster!!

should i stay where i am because my job is secure and i know my boss would be pleased for me if i fell pregnant?

should i take the new job and go back on the pill?

or take the new job and keep trying and just face the music if i do fall pregnant soon after starting my new job?

knowing my luck, i'd take the job and fall pregnant this cycle (while i'm working my notice) and that really would be a nightmare!!

sorry for the long post. i honestly don't know what to do for the best :(


----------



## dandybrush

that is a tough one...if you do fall preg now or soon, you still have 9 months workign for them, maybe in 9 months they will be supportive, do you plan on going bak to work after bub or being a stay at home mum? Cause a couple of weeks off or whatever u take would not mean the end of your career...IMO


----------



## ButterflyBaby

i would probably have to go back to work afterwards... but i intend to take a full 12 months off.

the bit i'm worried about is falling pregnant straight away and having to tell the new employer that i've fallen pregnant. i know that if i told my current manager (who doesn't know we're ttc) that i was pregnant, she would be over the moon for me... i have no idea how the employer at the new job would react - i imagine they'd be pretty annoyed.


----------



## dandybrush

if you are going to have 1 year off, then maybe go for the job with the raise, no guarantee you will fall pg straight away anyway and if you do then you still have about 8 months to work for them then with your year off you have heaps of time as it comes to an end to find another job or maybe make plans with them before you go to come back after (if they will have you)


----------



## Leilani

Take the new job - the extra 5 days holiday must be worth a few £ too. Also, so what is you get pregnant straight away, your new company may not be thrilled, but itis tough luck on them - and you will have been working 6+ months for them before you go on maternity leave. The only think I would check is (only because I've been away front he UK so long, so don't know the employment law details), is there a minimum time you need to be somewhere before you are entiled to full maternity pay/leave.


----------



## Megg33k

That's really tough... I have to say that Leilani is making good sense to me though... Good luck with whatever you decide... and congrats on the offer! :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Butterflybaby... For me, it would depend on how old you are?? (sorry for asking!) But if you're on the young side, then waiting a couple months wouldn't be quite as major as if you were on the other side... iykwim? I know we all want one NOW! But the new job sounds good. I'm from the US so have no idea about the maternity regulations there, so I can't help with that!


----------



## lovepink4

Quaver said:


> lovepink4 said:
> 
> 
> how is everyone doing? i take my last dose of soy tomorrow, ive had major hot flashes and last night i had the worst headache!! but itll be worth it if i can get that bfp!
> 
> Did you take it in the night?:hugs:Click to expand...

yeah i took it at night, its been taking me a little longer to fall asleep, and i was waking up sweating!


----------



## Quaver

lovepink4 said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovepink4 said:
> 
> 
> how is everyone doing? i take my last dose of soy tomorrow, ive had major hot flashes and last night i had the worst headache!! but itll be worth it if i can get that bfp!
> 
> Did you take it in the night?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i took it at night, its been taking me a little longer to fall asleep, and i was waking up sweating!Click to expand...

Oh dear:hugs:


----------



## Charisse28

charisse - can I ask how you did the parsley tea? did you boil the water and let it sit for 30 mins then strain? how much did you drink in a day, and how much honey and lemon and cinamon (were they just for flavor) and how many days did you drink it?

Im up to cd 50 and have almost had enough waiting[/QUOTE]

I drank my first cup friday night. I just put about 2 tablespoons of dried parsley into a coffee mug and put it in the microwave for about 6 minutes. I let it set for about 20mins to continue steeping and cool down a bit. I have a pretty big mug. I used my coffee filter to strain it and I added about 3tbls.of honey, lemon juice to taste and a tsp. of cinnamon. It tasted pretty good.

FRIDAY-I cup prepared like above.
SATURDAY-2cups, one in the morning and one in the evening.
SUNDAY-one cup in the morning. 

It make you kind of crampy. And I also took 500mgs of Vitamin C. Hope that helps.


----------



## jwelmel

Hi girls..first cycle with soy + pcos + irregular cycles...last ovs were on cd 28 and cd 42.

Check this out...https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/375436-answer-brand-opk-positive.html

I really think its soy that gave me this positive cos i never really get this dark opk..ever...

Waiting on temp confirmation though have not been very regular charting this cycle.


----------



## jwelmel

Always there..always helpful...thanks a lot...to you my lovely lady:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

thank you so much charisse...i think i'll have my first one in the morning with bfast :)


----------



## Megg33k

jwelmel said:


> Hi girls..first cycle with soy + pcos + irregular cycles...last ovs were on cd 28 and cd 42.
> 
> Check this out...https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/375436-answer-brand-opk-positive.html
> 
> I really think its soy that gave me this positive cos i never really get this dark opk..ever...
> 
> Waiting on temp confirmation though have not been very regular charting this cycle.

That looks positive to me! For sure!!! :happydance:



jwelmel said:


> Always there..always helpful...thanks a lot...to you my lovely lady:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aww! That sort of made me tear up a bit (in a good way)... Really made my week! :cry: Thank you! :hugs: Lots of love to you, sweetheart! Anytime!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm jumping on the megg is awesome bandwagon! has always been there answer my question :hugs:

megg - has soy ever made your period brown? i've been trying to figure out why this period was just one day of brown blood, and the rest just brown discharge. not sure if it's supplements i was taking or what :shrug: not to mention, it's CD7 and i'm getting watery CM :shrug: weird weird cycle.


----------



## nevertogether

oh, and just to add, i didn't take soy this cycle either. just last.


----------



## Megg33k

nevertogether said:


> i'm jumping on the megg is awesome bandwagon! has always been there answer my question :hugs:
> 
> megg - has soy ever made your period brown? i've been trying to figure out why this period was just one day of brown blood, and the rest just brown discharge. not sure if it's supplements i was taking or what :shrug: not to mention, it's CD7 and i'm getting watery CM :shrug: weird weird cycle.

Thank you!!! :flower:

Never brown... but everyone can react differently. I can't imagine that it could cause that... but I can't say for sure. I wouldn't worry too much about it. It could just be "one of those things," iykwim? :hugs:


----------



## abster

Hey girls, soy seems to be working for me - ewcm turned up yesterday, CD10, the earliest I've ever seen it! 
Somebody a few pages back asked about the composition of her Holland & Barrett soy iso, wondering how much of the tablet was soy iso and if the saponin content matters. I've looked at my box, which is Health Aid 1-a-day and it states:
caplet 910mg
soy iso content is 100mg, of which:
Daidzein (50.5mg)
Glycetein (35.04mg) 
Genestein (15.01mg)

Also contains:
Saponins (127.4mg)

I don't think the saponin content matters, as long as you're happy with the amount of soy iso that you're taking.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck to them that are about to o and to them that are about to test xxxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

nevertogether said:


> i'm jumping on the megg is awesome bandwagon! has always been there answer my question :hugs:
> 
> megg - has soy ever made your period brown? i've been trying to figure out why this period was just one day of brown blood, and the rest just brown discharge. not sure if it's supplements i was taking or what :shrug: not to mention, it's CD7 and i'm getting watery CM :shrug: weird weird cycle.

Strange you should say this because im getting the same thing!!! Bizarre huh!?? :shrug:

Can i up my dose, last time i took 150mg the first few days and then 200mg for the last two days??? Or should i stick to the same as last month. Dont really wana take too much!! :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

whoa, very strange kayleigh!


----------



## Megg33k

I'd stick with the same, Kayleigh! :thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good evening, ladies! I took my first dose of Soy last night (120 mg) and went straight to bed. No hot flashes or any symptoms at all! :happydance: I did get a headache today, but that could have been purely coincidental, and it wasn't that bad of a headache - just enough to take an ibuprofen. 

Bring on dose 2 tonight! :)


----------



## JCsquaredd

Hi ladies! I wanted to get some opinions from you.

I purchased some soy iso today. I'm on cd23 and am almost positive I haven't ovulated yet. My last cycle I didn't O until cd 79 and AF showed up 14 days later (cd93). I don't really feel the need to have another 90+ day cycle. Do you think it would be OK to start taking soy (for 5 days) now? My only concern is that _maybe_ I will ovulate soon and taking it would push O back even farther.

Thoughts?

(btw- I have not been diagnosed with pcos or endo though I am past due for a physical at this point :dohh:)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

JC... no, you're really supposed to take it at the start of your cycle. If you read up a few posts, there's an interesting recipe for Parsley Tea, which may help you bring on AF. Then you can take the Soy Iso on cycle days 3 - 7.... some do 2 -6, or 4-8, or 5-9, but I'll let someone else explain all the whens and whys! I'm rather new to the Soy game myself! :flower:


----------



## JCsquaredd

SquirrelGirl said:


> JC... no, you're really supposed to take it at the start of your cycle. If you read up a few posts, there's an interesting recipe for Parsley Tea, which may help you bring on AF. Then you can take the Soy Iso on cycle days 3 - 7.... some do 2 -6, or 4-8, or 5-9, but I'll let someone else explain all the whens and whys! I'm rather new to the Soy game myself! :flower:

Thanks a bunch! I never really thought of ways to induce AF, that's a good idea. I've read through tons of the earlier posts when this group started but haven't read the more recent posts. I've become pretty familiar with how soy works, the dos and don'ts, and the whens. I was hoping that perhaps it might still be beneficial for me at this point in my cycle. I'm just kind of frustrated and impatient since this is our first cycle "trying" but we haven't been able to even try yet! Oh well, back to the waiting game for me.


----------



## wanting2010

JCsquaredd said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> JC... no, you're really supposed to take it at the start of your cycle. If you read up a few posts, there's an interesting recipe for Parsley Tea, which may help you bring on AF. Then you can take the Soy Iso on cycle days 3 - 7.... some do 2 -6, or 4-8, or 5-9, but I'll let someone else explain all the whens and whys! I'm rather new to the Soy game myself! :flower:
> 
> Thanks a bunch! I never really thought of ways to induce AF, that's a good idea. I've read through tons of the earlier posts when this group started but haven't read the more recent posts. I've become pretty familiar with how soy works, the dos and don'ts, and the whens. I was hoping that perhaps it might still be beneficial for me at this point in my cycle. I'm just kind of frustrated and impatient since this is our first cycle "trying" but we haven't been able to even try yet! Oh well, back to the waiting game for me.Click to expand...

I know how you feel...I'm in exactly the same position!! I've been drinking parsley tea and taking vitamin c for the last couple days, but my period still hasn't appeared yet. I'm gonna give it a few more days, then I guess if it doesn't work I will just give up and wait til my doctor's appointment in September.


----------



## JCsquaredd

wanting2010 said:


> I know how you feel...I'm in exactly the same position!! I've been drinking parsley tea and taking vitamin c for the last couple days, but my period still hasn't appeared yet. I'm gonna give it a few more days, then I guess if it doesn't work I will just give up and wait til my doctor's appointment in September.

It's comforting to know that someone can relate! :hugs: This waiting just really sucks. I know a lot of people find the tww difficult to get through but try waiting endlessly just to O! The tww would be heaven sent at this point!


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely not on taking it mid-cycle, girls! I wish it was different! :hugs:


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Hi all
I was here a while ago and did a cycle with Soy. It didn't work for me but I think that was because I had some anxiety problems that stressed me out and delayed ovulation. Anyway, the cycle after that we saw our FS and did clomid. I got pregnant but this week had a scan and it was an empty sac. I'm still getting over the loss but trying to move on. The Dr has said we have to wait 3 months after the D&C before trying again but that seems like to long.

I'm looking at trying to level my hormones out again by taking maca powder and maybe vitex but wasn't sure if I wanted to try soy after I get AF (which I here sometimes takes a while to come back after a d&c). I wasn't sure if these are compatible so I thought I would just ask the 'experts' here for some advice :)


----------



## Leilani

Sorry for your loss :hugs:
Vitex and Soy don't work well together, but maca seems to go well with everything.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Thanks Leilani

If I take Vitex until I get my next cycle and then stop when AF comes would it be ok to take soy then? I'm not sure if I will or if I will just wait until we see the FS again and just do clomid as it seems to work well for me (pregnant from it both times 1st cycle, unfortunately I just didn't stay pregnant this time).

I will defiantly get some Maca again as I think it helped with my cycles before.


----------



## Charisse28

So I just took my 4th dose of Soy today and I have noticed ALOT of um, (sorry tmi) wetness down there. Not sure why thats happening but AF is gone and Im ready to BD!


----------



## Leilani

ttc bubby no2 said:


> Thanks Leilani
> 
> If I take Vitex until I get my next cycle and then stop when AF comes would it be ok to take soy then? I'm not sure if I will or if I will just wait until we see the FS again and just do clomid as it seems to work well for me (pregnant from it both times 1st cycle, unfortunately I just didn't stay pregnant this time).
> 
> I will defiantly get some Maca again as I think it helped with my cycles before.

I wouldn't rush into chopping and changing too much too quickly - your body needs time to heal, and tbh I would skip the vitex all together and let your body work through this cycle on its own, and maybe then use soy for your next cycle.


----------



## abster

Sounds good charisse :flower:


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Leilani said:


> I wouldn't rush into chopping and changing too much too quickly - your body needs time to heal, and tbh I would skip the vitex all together and let your body work through this cycle on its own, and maybe then use soy for your next cycle.

Thanks :) I guess you are right and I shouldn't mess around too much. I need to try to be patient and realise it will take time... it is just so hard when less than a week ago I was pregnant :(


----------



## Megg33k

ttc bubby no2 said:


> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't rush into chopping and changing too much too quickly - your body needs time to heal, and tbh I would skip the vitex all together and let your body work through this cycle on its own, and maybe then use soy for your next cycle.
> 
> Thanks :) I guess you are right and I shouldn't mess around too much. I need to try to be patient and realise it will take time... it is just so hard when less than a week ago I was pregnant :(Click to expand...

Allow another voice of reason to speak too... from a VERY similar place!

I had happen what you did on May 7 during my ultrasound. I was given pills to move things along and my bleed started on May 20. I took Soy on CD5-9 (May 24-28). On CD21, my bloods showed I hadn't ovulated. By CD27, I still hadn't... So, like an overly anxious goof, I took Provera to rush my first AF after the loss. It worked... but was very light and odd. I took my Soy on CD5-9 again, and I expected a CD16 ovulation... like normal. Well, CD16 came and went... and nada, nothing, zip, zilch! I'm now at CD29, and I'm just now probably 4dpo. I 100% believe it was because I tried to rush my body due to being so desperate for another pregnancy immediately! Problem is... I likely set my "next pregnancy" time frame back by at least 2 weeks because I didn't give myself a chance to properly heal!

I know what you're feeling! I know how very betrayed and angry it makes you feel. But, rushing it won't help! Just let your body sort itself out when it can. Its harder on us physically than we think it is. I'm only just realizing this! :hugs:


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hi ladies,

i hope everyone's ok? i'm so very very pleased it's friday! it's been a manic week and i'm glad it's over!

i'm cd7 today, so my last day of soy. my last cycle was much much shorter than the two before it, and ovulation was much easier to pinpoint, although my lp was only 10 days :( i'm hoping i'll ovulate a couple of days earlier this time.. i don't mind if my cycle stays 32 days long, but only if it means a longer lp!

oh, and by the way, i'm staying at my current job! i had my resignation letter written and signed... and my current employer offered me more money!

it made my decision much easier because it means i can earn a bit more money *and* i don't have to put my ttc plans on hold :D


----------



## Megg33k

Great news on the raise, Butterfly! :hugs: Hoping O comes quickly for you!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls what do you think i have o or tomorrow i will xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0006.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Congrats Butterfly!!!!!!!! Nice when the decision becomes so easy like that!! :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

JCsquaredd said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> JC... no, you're really supposed to take it at the start of your cycle. If you read up a few posts, there's an interesting recipe for Parsley Tea, which may help you bring on AF. Then you can take the Soy Iso on cycle days 3 - 7.... some do 2 -6, or 4-8, or 5-9, but I'll let someone else explain all the whens and whys! I'm rather new to the Soy game myself! :flower:
> 
> Thanks a bunch! I never really thought of ways to induce AF, that's a good idea. I've read through tons of the earlier posts when this group started but haven't read the more recent posts. I've become pretty familiar with how soy works, the dos and don'ts, and the whens. I was hoping that perhaps it might still be beneficial for me at this point in my cycle. I'm just kind of frustrated and impatient since this is our first cycle "trying" but we haven't been able to even try yet! Oh well, back to the waiting game for me.Click to expand...




wanting2010 said:


> JCsquaredd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> JC... no, you're really supposed to take it at the start of your cycle. If you read up a few posts, there's an interesting recipe for Parsley Tea, which may help you bring on AF. Then you can take the Soy Iso on cycle days 3 - 7.... some do 2 -6, or 4-8, or 5-9, but I'll let someone else explain all the whens and whys! I'm rather new to the Soy game myself! :flower:
> 
> Thanks a bunch! I never really thought of ways to induce AF, that's a good idea. I've read through tons of the earlier posts when this group started but haven't read the more recent posts. I've become pretty familiar with how soy works, the dos and don'ts, and the whens. I was hoping that perhaps it might still be beneficial for me at this point in my cycle. I'm just kind of frustrated and impatient since this is our first cycle "trying" but we haven't been able to even try yet! Oh well, back to the waiting game for me.Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel...I'm in exactly the same position!! I've been drinking parsley tea and taking vitamin c for the last couple days, but my period still hasn't appeared yet. I'm gonna give it a few more days, then I guess if it doesn't work I will just give up and wait til my doctor's appointment in September.Click to expand...

I know how you both feel, this will be day 2 of my parsley tea...so hope it works, im sick of this never ending cycle, I hope the maca and vitex bring on Ov once AF has been or im prob in for another loooooonnnnnggggg cycle... :cry:



ButterflyBaby said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i hope everyone's ok? i'm so very very pleased it's friday! it's been a manic week and i'm glad it's over!
> 
> i'm cd7 today, so my last day of soy. my last cycle was much much shorter than the two before it, and ovulation was much easier to pinpoint, although my lp was only 10 days :( i'm hoping i'll ovulate a couple of days earlier this time.. i don't mind if my cycle stays 32 days long, but only if it means a longer lp!
> 
> oh, and by the way, i'm staying at my current job! i had my resignation letter written and signed... and my current employer offered me more money!
> 
> it made my decision much easier because it means i can earn a bit more money *and* i don't have to put my ttc plans on hold :D

thats awesome news :happydance: its obviously meant to be then :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------



## lace&pearls

hi everyone, hope you don't mind me asking a question on this thread rather than posting it onto the main ttc discussion board, though you all might have had similar experiences...

I had spotting for about 5-6 days, which I interpretted to be a very light period, (the first one since I dtopped taking bcp 6 months ago, due to pcos) I started taking soy on day 5 (first time I got the chance to go to holland & barrett lol) and today would be my last day of taking it, all been ok but noticed that AF seems to be on it's way again? I'm wondering if it has in fact induced AF? does that happen sometimes? just as had a little bleeding today (sorry tmi) and noticed today it was red whereas before it had mostly been brown...shall I just carry on and take my last soy dose tonight? xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Soy can't induce a period... Its not in the nature of how it works. It is possible that what you had before wasn't actually a period and you're getting it now... in which case the Soy won't have any effect on you. But, I can't see any possible way that it could ever induce AF. If it could, loads of women would be taking it instead of drinking parsley tea, iykwim? How much blood are we talking about?


----------



## lace&pearls

Megg33k said:


> Soy can't induce a period... Its not in the nature of how it works. It is possible that what you had before wasn't actually a period and you're getting it now... in which case the Soy won't have any effect on you. But, I can't see any possible way that it could ever induce AF. If it could, loads of women would be taking it instead of drinking parsley tea, iykwim? How much blood are we talking about?

Not much (sorry tmi) still light, it's just that I thought it had stopped pretty much and it seemed to come back lol and I was shocked cause it was red, but still really light, I wonder if maybe AF hadn't really gone or something, from what I remember my periods used to be very light but very long lol like used to be like 2 weeks long but just very light, brown blood. I guess I'll just have to wait and see how it goes :S I guess maybe this is still a good thing? something's occuring in my womb! lol maybe change is good? lol


----------



## Megg33k

Change is usually good! I wish I had a better answer for you on what might be going on! Keep us posted! I'm anxious to see how it turns out! :hugs:


----------



## lace&pearls

lol bless you thank you :hugs: I'll let you know what heppens if anything! lol -x-


----------



## yazzy

Hi everyone, please can I jump in on this thread?

Since stopping bcp my cycles seem to be every 3 months aarrghhh!!! So today is CD2 and I have just taken 105mg of soy isoflavones, I thought I would try CD2 - 6. I was really scared about starting it but after reading your stories (still reading the threads) I am really positive about it! I can't wait to hopefully 'O' in a couple weeks rather than a couple of months time!


----------



## dandybrush

yazzy i think im gonna do that too if my next cycle ever starts :)


----------



## nevertogether

any news dandy?


----------



## SidneyGirl

I started Soy isoflavones on CD 2 I am now on CD 4, have any of you ladies had side effects or feel different since taken these?


----------



## caz & bob

i had really bad hot flushes and moody it was 1st time this month xxx


----------



## dandybrush

...nope :(

didnt follow through on the weekend was too busy so am giving myself 3 days this week full on lots of serves, then im going to sit back and just wait for whatever happens, if nothing i think i might increase my vitex dose, im struggling with the maca atm cause of the taste so might buy the capsules after vegas in about 3 weeks


----------



## Quaver

SidneyGirl said:


> I started Soy isoflavones on CD 2 I am now on CD 4, have any of you ladies had side effects or feel different since taken these?

No side effects, I didn't get any for Clomid either:flower:


----------



## yazzy

Dandy - how long are your cycles normally? Mine have settled on every 3 months so I am just hoping Soy shortens them to a normal cycle length. I have an appointment with the specialist in September so thought it would be worth giving the soy a shot this month.


----------



## dandybrush

my cycles were every 2 months, then the last one was 4 months...so atm i dont really know what they are doing... :shrug: :cry:


----------



## CLH_X3

Hey, can I join ? :flower:

This is my first cycle taking SI, Iv took it days 3-7, Im on CD8 at the moment.

No side effects at all, And I took it everynight at 8 to 8.30 roughly. I took 100mg on all days


----------



## yazzy

That's a pain. I have to admit I wanted mine to work naturally so didn't get anything from the doctors. I am hoping the soy works this month but that the Maca then keeps everything in order. I really do think the maca has helped and have only been taking it 2 months.


----------



## dandybrush

yeah well i've just started on the maca so hopefully it does help me too :) yeah i want natural also, so was giving myself a year to fall pg naturally then was gonna go to the dr, but if im not having cycles i might go earlier


----------



## donna-c-86

Hi ladies, I guess this is the best thread for me to post this question on. I was wandering if taking soy affects the chances of having a mutiple birth as it works similarly to clomid? tia! =)


----------



## Megg33k

Clomid only slightly increases the chances of multiples... its a very small margin of difference. I guess Soy could increase it to the same extent, but its not going to be much more likely than it would have without anything.


----------



## caz & bob

look at what i got yesterday whooooooooop :sex: again today xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0007.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Megg33k

Look at you, Caz! That's gorgeous! Catch that eggy!!!


----------



## dandybrush

well I dont think the parsley tea is working, no cramping or anything :( might just have to play the waiting game now :cry:


----------



## wanting2010

dandybrush said:


> well I dont think the parsley tea is working, no cramping or anything :( might just have to play the waiting game now :cry:

:hugs:Waiting sucks, doesn't it?? I get so aggravated that my body doesn't work how it's supposed to!! And even more aggravated when it doesn't respond to things like parsley tea and vitamin c. Grr.


----------



## dandybrush

haha grrr, yes im with you wanting it sux


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Finished my last night of Soy last night. I did end up getting minor headaches every day after taking them the night before. But I get migraines, so I'll take a minor headache any day of the week. Nothing bad enough to keep me from taking them. Oooh, and even today (CD8) I had some CM that was starting to look sorta EWCM, though not quite. Way early! I normally don't O til CD18+. So I'm hoping this is a really good sign. :thumbup:


----------



## Leilani

I've decided to give soy another try this month (only because I have some tablets left), with our issues, it probably won't make any difference, but you've got to try these things! I'm doing days 5-9 (though it could be CD4 depending on whose rules for CD1 you use), in order to get the most mature egg possible - as half my IVF eggs weren't mature.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Good luck, girls! I'm hoping for some BFP's out of here this cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## Charisse28

I took my last dose of soy on Friday. Been having twinges in my ovaries all day. Haven't noticed any EWCM though. I will be happy just to see a positive OPK! I'm really worried that I won't ovulate, my body is REALLY stubborn.


----------



## sma1588

omg i finally re found this thread. i accidently deleted it and just found it.
i did the soy from 3-7 and o'd on cd 11 i think...i felt some strong pains on the left side


----------



## abster

Hey girls :flower: I took soy cd2-6 and ovulated yesterday, cd15 - my earliest ever! Woohoo! No side-effects for me whilst I was taking it x


----------



## Leilani

abster said:


> Hey girls :flower: I took soy cd2-6 and ovulated yesterday, cd15 - my earliest ever! Woohoo! No side-effects for me whilst I was taking it x

It's great when things work - congrats!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so excited for everyone ovulating and stuff... I love Soy... Now for some Soy Beans in the next 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Betheney

abster said:


> Hey girls :flower: I took soy cd2-6 and ovulated yesterday, cd15 - my earliest ever! Woohoo! No side-effects for me whilst I was taking it x

Hey Ab

Was just stalking to see what your up to. Congrats on the early ov. GOOD LUCK

Love


----------



## yazzy

Today is day 3 of soy for me, so far all good and no side effects, am soooo hoping it works for me!

So far my shortest cycle is 3 months so I wonder how early soy can make me ov?!


----------



## jwelmel

Hi girls..im just not sure what happened..took soy 3-7 and think ovulated on CD 15...cramps,cm,temp dip,+opk and all..but ff says its CD 17.

I tried posting my chart in ttc ...no responses...do any of u girls have any idea..i cant find the new to charting thread...

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/379501-my-pathetic-chart-any-ideas.html

Now im not sure ive ovulated at all..:cry:


----------



## Megg33k

jwelmel said:


> Hi girls..im just not sure what happened..took soy 3-7 and think ovulated on CD 15...cramps,cm,temp dip,+opk and all..but ff says its CD 17.
> 
> I tried posting my chart in ttc ...no responses...do any of u girls have any idea..i cant find the new to charting thread...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/379501-my-pathetic-chart-any-ideas.html
> 
> Now im not sure ive ovulated at all..:cry:

Honestly, I think it looks right the way it is now. You generally won't ovulate on the same day as your +OPK. Its meant to give you a head's up... usually 12-48 (sometimes even 72) hours later is when the eggy pops. The cramps could have just been the swelling follicle prior to ovulation. You generally wouldn't still have watery CM for 2 days after ovulation either. It looks 100% perfect the way it is. The temps themselves look like they could go either way for CD15 or CD17... but the other fertile signs and OPKs definitely point more to the chart being correct as is! :thumbup:


----------



## jwelmel

Thanks a lot Megg!!!!!!!!!U r a lifesaver!!!:hugs::hugs: Btw..FX'd 4 U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As for me, I sure hope its ovulation.And i definitely think its cos of Soy.

Hooray to Soy!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## chelseaharvey

Well CD29 here & still nothing. No signs of ovulation happening.

I took 200MG on CD3-7 

Didn't think it would work!!!

Here is my chart - it is the first time i have charted & kept forgetting to take my temp but think i am sorted now. FF says i have ovulated but i know i haven't. A scan comfirmed this last weds on CD23

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Megg33k

Anytime, jewlmel! :hugs: And, thanks! I'll take all the crossed fingers I can get! I'm getting desperate! LOL

chelsea - I'm sorry it hasn't worked for you, honey! :hugs:


----------



## MrsWooolf

Hey ladies!!!

ive missed you all!!!

no bfp for me yet... but ive got the ball rolling and now waiting for my ferility app to join the ivf waiting list WOOP

ive loved my break from ttc but cams 2nd sperm result came bk a bit better improved from 0% morph - 1% every lil helps!! LOL sooo took soy this month and thats me just got alot of ewcm yesterday and today... not charting or anything but im gettign so much pinchy pain im guessing im getting close to O so dtd yesterday and will keep going for a few days!!

away to read and catch up!! hope everyone is well!!

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls have any of you had this before i o on cd 18 so i pop an egg yesterday and today i feel heavy in my lower abdomen never had this before xxxxxxxx


----------



## sma1588

im getting really bad cramps and its only day 17 i had some left overy pain on cd 11 i think could have been O but im not completly sure so iguess we will c with in a few weeks to c if i either get a bfp or AF...i kinda feel like af is on her way


----------



## vanillastar

Hi girls. Just wanted to drop in and ask you all about the soy. I have researched it and my best friend took it after not ovulating for 5 months and O'd and got bfp that cycle.

I havent got my first AF after m/c yet, but I have a feeling she might be on her way. Im thinking about trying the soy. I have long cycles, around 45 days with O being on CD30. Would taking the soy help me to move O day up or should I just not mess with what isnt broken? I just really hate waiting to so long. After researching and my friends experience I was thinking of trying 120mgs CD3-7. Do you girls think I could benifit from the soy?


----------



## dandybrush

let me know how it goes yazzy, cause if my current cycle ever ends im gonna try soy


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think it will do you any harm. It could definitely bring it forward... but there's a chance it won't. Everyone reacts differently. Although, I think it sounds like you might be a good candidate to give it a try. :hugs: Sorry for your loss!


----------



## vanillastar

Megg33k said:


> I don't think it will do you any harm. It could definitely bring it forward... but there's a chance it won't. Everyone reacts differently. Although, I think it sounds like you might be a good candidate to give it a try. :hugs: Sorry for your loss!

What I was thinking was that if it didnt move it up then oh well, it was worth a shot. I have had a few people tell me it moved their O date up. One girl I know had her O moved from CD29 to CD19 which to me is pretty darn great, but then the next cycle she had the attitude "If a lil soy is good then a lot is better" and took 200mgs instead of 120mg and then had an annovulatory cycle so she advised me to stay away from it. I am thinking that since it helped the first time maybe the second time she overdid it and took too much. 

Im on CD32 and just waiting on AF. I have been charting and know I haven't O'd. I have heard that it isnt uncommon to have an annovulatory cycle after a miscarraige though. Although I also am most likely off on my cycle days. I counted CD1 as the day I passed everything but if I went from the day my hcg most likely hit 0 (according to blood tests and the fact that it has about a half life) I would only be CD22. So I may still O, but I feel like AF is on her way. And Im okay with that. Really excited to give the soy a shot. :thumbup:

Does 120mgs CD3-7 sound like a good starting place? Or would I want to take it earlier like CD2-6 or CD1-5 to move my O up?


----------



## dandybrush

Ok so spoke to my OH he wanted me to make an app before we go to vegas :) so ive made an app and am going to see the dr next wed before we fly out on the friday. Im gonna feel embarrased talking about this stuff to a person :blush:


----------



## wanting2010

dandybrush said:


> Ok so spoke to my OH he wanted me to make an app before we go to vegas :) so ive made an app and am going to see the dr next wed before we fly out on the friday. Im gonna feel embarrased talking about this stuff to a person :blush:

I know how ya feel :hugs: I dread the thought of going to the doctor but I know it's only gonna help me with TTC! =)


----------



## dandybrush

thanx wanting...I just really wanted it to happen naturally (with no dr help)... :( but maybe she can give me something just to help with Oving so it can still be natural i guess :shrug:


----------



## Leilani

Vanilla Star - the best dose of soy (or indeed any medication) is the smallest amount to get the job done! I've heard that too much soy can cause issues - especially when a smaller dose did the trick.


----------



## wanting2010

dandybrush said:


> thanx wanting...I just really wanted it to happen naturally (with no dr help)... :( but maybe she can give me something just to help with Oving so it can still be natural i guess :shrug:

I understand that =) I always imagined I'd have no trouble getting pregnant and wouldn't have to get help from a doctor, but I guess now I've realized that I'm gonna have to have some help because of my long cycles. I get so frustrated with my body!!


----------



## dandybrush

me too wanting :hugs: how long are your cycles atm? (i think you have said before, cant remember)


----------



## wanting2010

I am on CD 100+ at the moment...stopped counting so I don't know exactly.


----------



## dandybrush

so you are about 4-5 months maybe?


----------



## dandybrush

I was about 112 days last time and that was 4 months :/ sux doesnt it :(


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Don't feel bad about getting medical assistance. I am having a long cycle this month for some reason and I O'd really late. I am not pregnant and my temp has been consistently 98.4 for a week and has not went down. I am thankful I go the RE on Thursday to find out what is going on with me. My second set of 21 day bloods should be back from the lab and we can go over everything in detail. The 21 day bloods are the only thing that came back as not ovulating. I had my FSH and Estrogen tested and both are fine so a resolution this cycle is warranted so I can start soy. I hope she will give me something to start my cycle because the false signal that AF is starting is more than I take. 

My cycles have not been the same since I had the Mirena removed a year ago. I'd like my body back please...LOL....

D~


----------



## wanting2010

dandybrush said:


> I was about 112 days last time and that was 4 months :/ sux doesnt it :(

Yeah, it's been right at about 4 months, and yeah, it does seriously suck!!!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys for the support :)


----------



## Megg33k

dandybrush said:


> Ok so spoke to my OH he wanted me to make an app before we go to vegas :) so ive made an app and am going to see the dr next wed before we fly out on the friday. Im gonna feel embarrased talking about this stuff to a person :blush:

Its not so bad. If you give them an idea of what you mean, then they seem to provide a lot of yes/no questions to minimize embarrassment. Of you could always write down a lot of what you need to say/ask... then just tell the doctor that you get nervous and forget to say what you need to so you wrote it out. If you hand that to him/her, then you won't have to SAY the things that you're embarrassed of saying, iykwim? :hugs:



dandybrush said:


> thanx wanting...I just really wanted it to happen naturally (with no dr help)... :( but maybe she can give me something just to help with Oving so it can still be natural i guess :shrug:

Me too! :( So much for that!

Hoping you don't need much, love! :hugs:



vanillastar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I don't think it will do you any harm. It could definitely bring it forward... but there's a chance it won't. Everyone reacts differently. Although, I think it sounds like you might be a good candidate to give it a try. :hugs: Sorry for your loss!
> 
> What I was thinking was that if it didnt move it up then oh well, it was worth a shot. I have had a few people tell me it moved their O date up. One girl I know had her O moved from CD29 to CD19 which to me is pretty darn great, but then the next cycle she had the attitude "If a lil soy is good then a lot is better" and took 200mgs instead of 120mg and then had an annovulatory cycle so she advised me to stay away from it. I am thinking that since it helped the first time maybe the second time she overdid it and took too much.
> 
> Im on CD32 and just waiting on AF. I have been charting and know I haven't O'd. I have heard that it isnt uncommon to have an annovulatory cycle after a miscarraige though. Although I also am most likely off on my cycle days. I counted CD1 as the day I passed everything but if I went from the day my hcg most likely hit 0 (according to blood tests and the fact that it has about a half life) I would only be CD22. So I may still O, but I feel like AF is on her way. And Im okay with that. Really excited to give the soy a shot. :thumbup:
> 
> Does 120mgs CD3-7 sound like a good starting place? Or would I want to take it earlier like CD2-6 or CD1-5 to move my O up?Click to expand...

If the 120mg worked, then she shouldn't have upped her dose. Taking too much can cause an anovulatory cycle. Leilani is perfectly correct!!! I wouldn't take it earlier than CD3! I think 3-7 is a nice place to start! :hugs:


----------



## abster

Hey vanillastar. Sorry for your loss :flower: I've taken soy for the first time this month - I stuck with 100mg - and ov'd on cd15, rather than 16-20 (average 18). Like the others have said, start low - def better to start with possibly too little and have no change than to start with too much and mess up your cycle. Again, like they say, a little is best. Good luck!
Abi x


----------



## day_dreamer

*la la la la la*

Can I just say that I am fed up of waiting for AF...I want to get on with taking 120mg of soy (took 92mg last time) - CD52 and still nothing.

*sighs*


----------



## Megg33k

Awww... sweetie! :hugs: That sucks! :(


----------



## ttc bubby no2

wanting2010 said:


> I am on CD 100+ at the moment...stopped counting so I don't know exactly.

:(
I know how you feel.. I had a 200+ day cycle before going on clomid for DS. It sucks waiting and not being able to really 'try'.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Is there a reason for waiting to see the doctor when your cycles are long? I could not imagine going 4 months without a cycle, I am overdue by 20 so far today and I am climbing the walls! If its something wrong with me hormonally, I want to know so I can correct it I am a complete control freak in case you can not tell...LOL....Am I wrong for wanting to force AF? Is that not something I should do and let Mother Nature do her thing and bring the "gift" in her own time? I am not looking to start TTC until September so I wnat to have 2 cycles to get the soy in and do it's thing.

That's the main reason I had the Mirena removed because my cycles had stopped and I only had it in for about a year.


----------



## dandybrush

dyme Ive made an app to see my dr next week...I've given up thinking anythign will happen for me this cycle :shrug: 

the reason i dont really want to go to the dr is cause i dont want unnecessary tests when we have only been trying for 4 months...but I would like to see if there is anything i can do to help my cycles so im finally going


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

dandybrush said:


> dyme Ive made an app to see my dr next week...I've given up thinking anythign will happen for me this cycle :shrug:
> 
> the reason i dont really want to go to the dr is cause i dont want unnecessary tests when we have only been trying for 4 months...but I would like to see if there is anything i can do to help my cycles so im finally going

Ok, I thought it was some reason I had not read up on that would cause me to wait and not force AF. I've been under a tremendous amount of stress due to work and thought that was the cause of the no show of AF. I went out on medical leave and the day I sent the paperwork over to my employer my cycle came on and that was 16 days after I had just had a cycle so you can imagine my stress. Now that I have been home and resting enjoying my family and life I thought my cycle would be back to normal but it has not been. I was not even able to complete all of my bloodwork until I was home on leave that is how much I have been on the run at work. I am hoping to get everything back to some form of normal before I head back to work in September.:happydance: I want no further delays in having my second :baby:, time is not my friend at my age.:dohh:


----------



## wanting2010

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> Is there a reason for waiting to see the doctor when your cycles are long? I could not imagine going 4 months without a cycle, I am overdue by 20 so far today and I am climbing the walls! If its something wrong with me hormonally, I want to know so I can correct it I am a complete control freak in case you can not tell...LOL....Am I wrong for wanting to force AF?

For me, I just hate to go to the doctor. It's a pitiful excuse, I know, but it's the truth, haha. ;) I just have this irrational fear of doctors and I'm terrified of being told something bad. And before I started thinking about TTC, I never really cared about going months in between periods.

The only thing that made me make a doctor's appointment now is that I want to have a baby and that desire is stronger than my fear of the doctor, or at least makes facing that fear worth it. I realize with my long cycles getting pregnant isn't going to be easy, so I'd rather see a doctor up front than try for a long time before finally giving in and going.


----------



## dandybrush

wanting2010 said:


> Dyme_Diva40 said:
> 
> 
> Is there a reason for waiting to see the doctor when your cycles are long? I could not imagine going 4 months without a cycle, I am overdue by 20 so far today and I am climbing the walls! If its something wrong with me hormonally, I want to know so I can correct it I am a complete control freak in case you can not tell...LOL....Am I wrong for wanting to force AF?
> 
> For me, I just hate to go to the doctor. It's a pitiful excuse, I know, but it's the truth, haha. ;) I just have this irrational fear of doctors and I'm terrified of being told something bad. And before I started thinking about TTC, I never really cared about going months in between periods.
> 
> The only thing that made me make a doctor's appointment now is that I want to have a baby and that desire is stronger than my fear of the doctor, or at least makes facing that fear worth it. I realize with my long cycles getting pregnant isn't going to be easy, so I'd rather see a doctor up front than try for a long time before finally giving in and going.Click to expand...

yer im basically the same, didnt care my cycles sucked, now i just want a BFP sooo bad :blush: so Im going

I tried Parsley to induce AF also Dyme...didnt work for me but it has worked for others I have heard


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Wanting & Dandy~

Thanks for the feedback. I too dread bad news from the doctor but it would be even worse for me if there was something that could be done and I did not do it. I am Vitamin D deficient as well and if these crazy cylces can be linked to something as minor as that I am a pill poppin sun lovin fool to get that D level up to normal. I think in my heart of heart it is definately something that can be fixed with some form of hormone therapy so I am hopeful about tomorrow's visit. I will post in here as soon as I can to update everyone, after the appointment we are taking off to my parents for a few days to relax.


----------



## Megg33k

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> Is there a reason for waiting to see the doctor when your cycles are long? I could not imagine going 4 months without a cycle, I am overdue by 20 so far today and I am climbing the walls! If its something wrong with me hormonally, I want to know so I can correct it I am a complete control freak in case you can not tell...LOL....Am I wrong for wanting to force AF? Is that not something I should do and let Mother Nature do her thing and bring the "gift" in her own time? I am not looking to start TTC until September so I wnat to have 2 cycles to get the soy in and do it's thing.
> 
> That's the main reason I had the Mirena removed because my cycles had stopped and I only had it in for about a year.

There's no real reason to not try and force it... but I wouldn't waste Soy on cycles you weren't going to try. Its not like it works better after several cycles. Since most people try to limit it to about 6 cycles (like Clomid), its better to not start it until you actually need it. Of course, that's just my opinion.



wanting2010 said:


> Dyme_Diva40 said:
> 
> 
> Is there a reason for waiting to see the doctor when your cycles are long? I could not imagine going 4 months without a cycle, I am overdue by 20 so far today and I am climbing the walls! If its something wrong with me hormonally, I want to know so I can correct it I am a complete control freak in case you can not tell...LOL....Am I wrong for wanting to force AF?
> 
> For me, I just hate to go to the doctor. It's a pitiful excuse, I know, but it's the truth, haha. ;) I just have this irrational fear of doctors and I'm terrified of being told something bad. And before I started thinking about TTC, I never really cared about going months in between periods.
> 
> The only thing that made me make a doctor's appointment now is that I want to have a baby and that desire is stronger than my fear of the doctor, or at least makes facing that fear worth it. I realize with my long cycles getting pregnant isn't going to be easy, so I'd rather see a doctor up front than try for a long time before finally giving in and going.Click to expand...

I was scared of being told terrible things when I was bleeding nearly constantly for 2-2.5 years... but it was just a hormonal imbalance... and in the end I felt really silly for letting it drag on. Moral of the story? It'll probably be something simple! :hugs:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Megg33k said:


> Dyme_Diva40 said:
> 
> 
> Is there a reason for waiting to see the doctor when your cycles are long? I could not imagine going 4 months without a cycle, I am overdue by 20 so far today and I am climbing the walls! If its something wrong with me hormonally, I want to know so I can correct it I am a complete control freak in case you can not tell...LOL....Am I wrong for wanting to force AF? Is that not something I should do and let Mother Nature do her thing and bring the "gift" in her own time? I am not looking to start TTC until September so I wnat to have 2 cycles to get the soy in and do it's thing.
> 
> That's the main reason I had the Mirena removed because my cycles had stopped and I only had it in for about a year.
> 
> There's no real reason to not try and force it... but I wouldn't waste Soy on cycles you weren't going to try. Its not like it works better after several cycles. Since most people try to limit it to about 6 cycles (like Clomid), its better to not start it until you actually need it. Of course, that's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dyme_Diva40 said:
> 
> 
> Is there a reason for waiting to see the doctor when your cycles are long? I could not imagine going 4 months without a cycle, I am overdue by 20 so far today and I am climbing the walls! If its something wrong with me hormonally, I want to know so I can correct it I am a complete control freak in case you can not tell...LOL....Am I wrong for wanting to force AF?Click to expand...
> 
> For me, I just hate to go to the doctor. It's a pitiful excuse, I know, but it's the truth, haha. ;) I just have this irrational fear of doctors and I'm terrified of being told something bad. And before I started thinking about TTC, I never really cared about going months in between periods.
> 
> The only thing that made me make a doctor's appointment now is that I want to have a baby and that desire is stronger than my fear of the doctor, or at least makes facing that fear worth it. I realize with my long cycles getting pregnant isn't going to be easy, so I'd rather see a doctor up front than try for a long time before finally giving in and going.Click to expand...
> 
> I was scared of being told terrible things when I was bleeding nearly constantly for 2-2.5 years... but it was just a hormonal imbalance... and in the end I felt really silly for letting it drag on. Moral of the story? It'll probably be something simple! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:Thanks Megg! 

I have been following this thread and reading your advice itching to try your suggestions, another reason I want to press AF into action. :happydance: I remember from one of your previous posts your suggestions regarding limiting the soy and I wanted to try it for Aug. and Sept., if I do not get my BFP I'll wait a month or two and try it again. I got the Spring Valley Brand from Wal-Mart and I got Natural Woman progesterone cream from GNC. I am not sure if I will need the cream but I have it just in case my Doctor tells me tomorrow my progesterone is low. 

I am not going to be able to sleep tonight as I am anxious to hear what she has to say tomorrow.:wacko: I hope she can give me a pill to start AF as I feel like you stick a pin in me I will pop I am so bloated.

I am packing my soy and my cream for my trip just so I can stay on target. I think I want to do soy days 5-9 at night 3 pills at 120mg. Hopefully that will work first time out. Fingers, eyes and toes crossed for luck!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! Sounds like a great plan! :hugs: The pills you're looking for are Provera! They'll get you started! :)

I like the sound of 120mg CD5-9. I think that's a great way to start! Good luck, sweetie! Keep us posted! :dust:


----------



## MrsWooolf

so took 120mg soy cd 3-6 forgot last day!!1

normally 45 day cycle... so now on cd 30 & 31 heaps of ewcm.... and cd 30 31 32 33 ive had lots of sharp pinching twinges going on downstairs...

i think i may have ovulated cd 31/32 not for deff tho as didnt chart or temp this cycle!!

im now left with akward twinges and im very bloated!!! todays cd 33 

sound like af is coming and i didnt O at all?? but then why ewcm?

millions questions sorry lol

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Some people get EWCM just before AF shows. Not sure, honey! Keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

provera is great...its the only thing that actually got me started after along time. i was supposed to do 10 days of 10mg and only did 5 days of 10mg and still started but it does bring on some bad cramps


----------



## missa3428

Hey Ladies I have spent the last two days reading everyones stories about using Soy! I decided that I would join all of you! I feel like I already know a lot of you because I have been reading everything about you ladies almost non stop but to sleep I started at the beginning and went to the end! 

Some things about me! 
I am Melissa and I have been TTC for 8 months and 6 cycles. I have PCOS :( and I hate having it! I am seeing an RE but dont have the money to do a round of Clomid at the moment because I am out of Job...we have money to try and what not just not 900 dollars for all the NON since. So started to do some research about soy, because I herd it is the natural, Clomid! After Finding so many ladies that it helps get there cycle on track I am going to start as soon as AF shows her face! I am on CD69 and I cant wait for her to show her face so I can get going on the next cycle! :) 

Well here is what I am taking per my RE 
1500mg of metformin 
1600mg of Folic Acid
Prenatal's
Vitamin B Super Complex
and I will be taking 120mg of Soy CD3-7 :) 

I hope this is plenty enough about me! :) I cant wait to see more BFP for Soy BABIES!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

I had my appointment today and the Doctor confirmed that I ovulate!!!:happydance: She agreed that my cycle is not the quoted 28 day cycle but the blood work came back strong for ovulation about the time I took that second test last week. It would appear that I ovulated around CD37-CD38 which would line up to the need to winkwink: that overwhelmed me last week. Anywho she would not give me anything for AF since I am about 8 DPO and AF should be popping out in about a week. If she does not make her entrance in a week I am off to get parsley to help her along. She did give me a lab slip to go get my HSG tested and another progesterone test done. I'll probably squeeze that in tomorrow or Saturday. I do not think the HSG is necessary as we were not trying this month but it's all on the same slip so I'll do it. 

I am glad to know the pipes are working and I can stay on target for a September TTC date.:cloud9::cloud9: I am going to try the soy once AF shows just to make sure eggs are strong.


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, missa! :hugs:

Fantastic news, Diva! I hope your TTC journey is short and sweet!


----------



## missa3428

Diva! That is Great News! I had my HSG done and I found out I have a tube closed! :) So when I O' I need to make sure that it is on the right side! :)


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

missa3428 said:


> Diva! That is Great News! I had my HSG done and I found out I have a tube closed! :) So when I O' I need to make sure that it is on the right side! :)

Thanks Missa! With the one tube closed does'nt your body ovulate on the unblocked side consistently? I thought a HSG test was to determine pregnancy it checks tubal function? Perhaps that is something I need to consider that I may have a blockage if that is the reason she wants me to take a HSG Test. I thought it was for pregnancy only. Forgive my questions, I had my first and only child 8 years ago and TTC now is a whole new world. Back when I had him it was not like this.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Megg33k said:


> Good luck, missa! :hugs:
> 
> Fantastic news, Diva! I hope your TTC journey is short and sweet!

 Thanks Megg! I hope it's short too. I like to plan and when things do not go as planned it drives me a little crazy...:blush:


----------



## Leilani

Dyme-Diva: HSG is a hysterosalpingogram, which is an X-ray of the uterus and fallopian tubes, where they pass a dye through your tues to check for blockages.

HCG is Human chorionic gonadotropin, the hormone your body produces when you are pregnant, and is a blood test.

I'm thinking your test is HCG, not HSG, as it would be a bit odd to have an HSG test ordered with a blood test!


----------



## Leilani

Also with a blocked tube: Your ovaries probably aren't aware of the blcokage and you will ovulate from whichever side has the champion follicle on each month. If you only have one functioning ovary, than only that ovary can have the champion follicle, so you will always ovulate from that side. At the start of each cycle both ovaries have antral (or resting) follicles on them, and as the follicular phase progresses one follicle becomes dominant and that one goes on to produce a mature egg, the other follies barely grow and release their immature eggs which are like garbage and totally useless.


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! I had to "Thank" both of those posts, Leilani... You kept me from having to type out the same thing! :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

OMG!!!! Guess what! I just got a Peak on CD13!!!!!! I have never gotten a peak before CD17!!! And up to CD20! And I only have an approximately 28 day cycle, so my LP was too short in my estimation. I LOOOOVE SOY! Only problem is this might get my hopes up a liiiiiittle too high. Gotta contain myself. But this is very promising! Go Soy!!


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, how is every1 today?
i just got my levels back for my cd21 bloods and its showing its at 0.65 so that means i didnt O this month right ?this stuff is all confusing to me


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all testing soon carnt wait xx


----------



## Charisse28

I think I might have ovulated yesterday. it would be CD13 and I had some very intense sharp pains and cramping on my right side but nothing today. I took an OPK last night and its the darkest one yet but not "positive". It was my last one and I'm going to Dollar tree in a few and buy some more.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Leilani said:


> Dyme-Diva: HSG is a hysterosalpingogram, which is an X-ray of the uterus and fallopian tubes, where they pass a dye through your tues to check for blockages.
> 
> HCG is Human chorionic gonadotropin, the hormone your body produces when you are pregnant, and is a blood test.
> 
> I'm thinking your test is HCG, not HSG, as it would be a bit odd to have an HSG test ordered with a blood test!

Leilani~

Thank you for clarifying! :hugs: I had to go pull the lab slip and look again. It's an HCG Test and a Progesterone Test ordered on the same slip. I know I am not pregnant yet as I've had two cycles the last one being 48 days ago today. 

I tell you, with all of these lab tests I am tired of being pricked but it's for the greater good so I put up with it.:haha:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

sma1588 said:


> hey ladies, how is every1 today?
> i just got my levels back for my cd21 bloods and its showing its at 0.65 so that means i didnt O this month right ?this stuff is all confusing to me

I am not sure what the levels should be but are you certain you have a textbook 28 day cycle? I had to retest because I do not have a 28 day cycle and I went in on CD21 to get my test and it showed I did not ovulate. When I went back on the day I knew I ovulated, I had the test re-done and it showed the ovulation. It was late in my cycle but it showed the "O" which is what I wanted. Perhaps you could have it tested again. Are you temping or using opk's? I would try to gauge it that way.

:hugs:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

SquirrelGirl said:


> OMG!!!! Guess what! I just got a Peak on CD13!!!!!! I have never gotten a peak before CD17!!! And up to CD20! And I only have an approximately 28 day cycle, so my LP was too short in my estimation. I LOOOOVE SOY! Only problem is this might get my hopes up a liiiiiittle too high. Gotta contain myself. But this is very promising! Go Soy!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sma1588

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, how is every1 today?
> i just got my levels back for my cd21 bloods and its showing its at 0.65 so that means i didnt O this month right ?this stuff is all confusing to me
> 
> I am not sure what the levels should be but are you certain you have a textbook 28 day cycle? I had to retest because I do not have a 28 day cycle and I went in on CD21 to get my test and it showed I did not ovulate. When I went back on the day I knew I ovulated, I had the test re-done and it showed the ovulation. It was late in my cycle but it showed the "O" which is what I wanted. Perhaps you could have it tested again. Are you temping or using opk's? I would try to gauge it that way.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

lol thats the last thing i have is a cycle thats always on track. i thought i had O on cd 11 but the RE tested me on cd 20(lab isnt open on sat) so now i think im just gona wait it out to see if AF ever comes and if it does the thats a step i the right direction so atleast that way i know whats going o ad will have a new start.if af doesnt come i will do a pg test and then take provera and more soy 3-7


----------



## Megg33k

Shanna - If you O'd on CD11, then you should have had your bloods done on CD18. However, a level of 0.65 would indicate that you didn't ovulate... and those extra 2 days shouldn't have been long enough to make it appear that way falsely. So, I'd say you probably didn't! :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

thats what i was thinking to megg. at first i was thinking i for sure O'd because i had the pain and a little bit diff cm but then a few days ago for about 4 days i had bad cramps that hurt but were kinda dull so im thinking now its just my all the time pain :(


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Sma1588, you will get the answers you need soon no worries there.

All~

AF reared her head this AM I am so glad. I will start my soy CD5-9 to get that super strong eggie out the gate. I am hoping my cycle time is shorter this month so we shall see. I will temp, OPK, Ovacue and look at my body signals. Hope all is on target for a September BD.

D~


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good luck Dyme-Diva!


----------



## Leilani

Can't remember if I posted this or not, but decided to give the Soy a go on my pre-IVF round 2 cycle, and took ot CD5-9, and had some quite intense left ovary pain yesterday (CD10), a high again this morning on the CBFM, so hopefully OV in a day or two. I know it's really really unlikely that I'll get a BFP (Like a 5% chance), I just like to know my body is behaving itself, and working like it should, even if my eggs are a tad dud!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Leilani said:


> Can't remember if I posted this or not, but decided to give the Soy a go on my pre-IVF round 2 cycle, and took ot CD5-9, and had some quite intense left ovary pain yesterday (CD10), a high again this morning on the CBFM, so hopefully OV in a day or two. I know it's really really unlikely that I'll get a BFP (Like a 5% chance), I just like to know my body is behaving itself, and working like it should, even if my eggs are a tad dud!

You know what they say about the power of prayer. Just keep the faith, it will happen.:hugs: If you are getting good eggs and your timing is accurate I see no reason why it can not happen. 

I will be using soy on those days as well. I have the ones from wal-mart and will be taking 3 40mg at nightfor CD5-9. I am also still on my 50k of Vitamin D to bring my levels up. My doctor says I may have to continue the Vitamin on a maintenance schedule but I also started back on my prenatals this month to get that additional folic acid. I drink an OJ everyday for that same reason but I do not think it will effect my level of folic acid if I continue both.

D~


----------



## Blah11

Hi everyone, hope we're all well :)

I took soy cd3-7 again and just got my +OPK yesterday and CBFM peak today on CD29. Another late one but atleast its a O!


----------



## MrsWooolf

hey ladies!!

i deff think i o'd now last few days ive had creamy cm... but today 5/6dpo iam like ive had hand lotion squirted up LOL tmi!! sooo im excited!! 

xxx


----------



## abster

Hey everybody :flower:
I ov'd earlier (cd14/15), as I've already said, but my post-ov temps are on the low side, which I'm not happy about. Hoping low progesterone won't be my pay-off for earlier ovulation as it kind of wipes out any of the benefit :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Thought I should report that my progesterone test showed no ovulation for this cycle. I don't understand how that's possible, but it was 0.9. I'm more confused than ever.


----------



## sma1588

thats what i was saying megg i dont understand it. mine was so low to and i took the soy this month to. i was confused too. on to the next cycle we go....hopefully we catch in august and have may babies


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all good i hope 8dpo today whooooppp testin in 3 days xxxx


----------



## xshell79

I'm confused to as my gyno says I'm probably not o ing even thow I have thermal shift on my charts so guess my cd21 was low then I'm going to try soy cd3 to 7 this cycle to see if it helps


----------



## caz & bob

good luck with it xshell79 xxxx i took it 1st month this month 3-6 xxxx


----------



## pink_bow

Can I ask a quick question please ladies :flower:
Can you take vit B complex with soy?
Thank you :D xx


----------



## xshell79

Caz&bob Thanks well I have a fertility appt 11 th aug so I got lots of questions to ask especialy bout no ov and my thermal shift on my charts. I dnt think he will give me clomid as I'm overweight but working on it so hopefully I will get lucky with soy.

How my cycles u used soy?


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun dont see why not i take mulit v and iron xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

xshell79 just this cycle hun cuz last 6 month i have been on clomid but i think soya is alot stronger than clomid xxxx


----------



## xshell79

Hope u get ur bfp this cycle xx
how much did u take Hun ?


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, you can definitely take Vit B and Soy together. I take both.

Soy isn't necessarily stronger than Clomid... Your body just might react better with Soy.


----------



## abster

Hey Megg, hope you're not really giving up :flower: 

Maybe I spoke too soon. My temp this morning was much healthier - 36.72. I went to bed last night convinced AF was coming and I was going to have a 6/7-day LP. 

How long's everybody been taking soy? 

Abi x


----------



## sma1588

hey megg... how much did u move up to each time of taking the soy? i started off doing 80 mg this last month should i bump it up another 40mg or 80 mg?




how much is every 1 else taking?


----------



## Megg33k

It depends... Did the 80mg work? If not, go up to 120mg. If it did, stick with it. I took 120mg the first time = BFP. I took 120mg the seconds time = anovulatory. I took 200mg the third time = BFP. I took 200mg the fourth time = super late or no ovulation. I took 200mg the fifth time = super late or no ovulation... leaning toward super late with shite progesterone levels. :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

megg - i took a break from supplements this cycle and my temps have been extremely stable. however, i'm 2-3 days past when i normally ovulate at this point. i got a HUGE HUGE temp dip today. i checked it twice with one thermometer and again with another. all without getting out of bed or drinking or anything. i slept with the same covers, same fan, same pj's. do you think this indicates a problem? it's my lowest i've ever got and it makes me scared! :cry:


----------



## sma1588

well my progest. levels were low so i dont think it worked. i will try the 120 next cycle and c if that works...thanx!


----------



## Blah11

I think I oved yesterday or today but unsure as I didnt temp this month :) either way Im in the tww :D finally after 30 days :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good xxx


----------



## Megg33k

nevertogether said:


> megg - i took a break from supplements this cycle and my temps have been extremely stable. however, i'm 2-3 days past when i normally ovulate at this point. i got a HUGE HUGE temp dip today. i checked it twice with one thermometer and again with another. all without getting out of bed or drinking or anything. i slept with the same covers, same fan, same pj's. do you think this indicates a problem? it's my lowest i've ever got and it makes me scared! :cry:

No, sweetie! Sometimes it just happens. Pay it no mind and go forward. It could just be an over-exaggerated ovulation dip! :hugs:



sma1588 said:


> well my progest. levels were low so i dont think it worked. i will try the 120 next cycle and c if that works...thanx!

Good luck!



Blah11 said:


> I think I oved yesterday or today but unsure as I didnt temp this month :) either way Im in the tww :D finally after 30 days :dohh:

FX'd for you!



caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all good xxx

:hi: honey! :)


----------



## abster

Hey girls. 
Kept waking up every couple of hours last night so I couldn't take a 3-hours-plus temp, but I took it anyway at 6:30 and it was 36.60. I'm never sure if my temp is lower or higher after disturbed sleep so it was pointless really! 
Congrats on ovulating, Blah11! sma, I hope the 120mg works for you. nevertogether, megg's right - could just be an exaggerated ov dip (low temp = loads of oestrogen).


----------



## vanillastar

Megg33k said:


> I took 120mg the first time = BFP. I took 120mg the seconds time = anovulatory. I took 200mg the third time = BFP. I took 200mg the fourth time = super late or no ovulation. I took 200mg the fifth time = super late or no ovulation... leaning toward super late with shite progesterone levels. :shrug:

Do you O without the soy? If so really late or what?

Just seems like sometimes the soy works for you and sometimes it doesnt so I was just wondering.

Im finally starting to spot brown very lightly and cramping so hopefully this means AF will be here soon so I can finally get back to ttc. Im just trying to decided on if I should take the soy or not. Im wondering if I should try it to get a stronger/earlier O, or just not bother, because I would evenutally O, it would just be late like CD30, but I did get preggo when I O'd that late. (Hopefully this next cycle will be straightened out enough I would actually O)

For those of you who O on your own just late... has it actually moved O day up or just make you have a stronger O?


----------



## SidneyGirl

Ok, so I took Soy for the first time this cycle CD 2-6 150mg each night, I usually O on CD 21 today is CD 14 and I got a positive OPK today on CD14!!! I cannot believe it! If I could figure out how to attach a picture I would.


----------



## xshell79

thats great hun hope u catch the eggy xx


----------



## Megg33k

vanillastar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I took 120mg the first time = BFP. I took 120mg the seconds time = anovulatory. I took 200mg the third time = BFP. I took 200mg the fourth time = super late or no ovulation. I took 200mg the fifth time = super late or no ovulation... leaning toward super late with shite progesterone levels. :shrug:
> 
> Do you O without the soy? If so really late or what?
> 
> Just seems like sometimes the soy works for you and sometimes it doesnt so I was just wondering.
> 
> Im finally starting to spot brown very lightly and cramping so hopefully this means AF will be here soon so I can finally get back to ttc. Im just trying to decided on if I should take the soy or not. Im wondering if I should try it to get a stronger/earlier O, or just not bother, because I would evenutally O, it would just be late like CD30, but I did get preggo when I O'd that late. (Hopefully this next cycle will be straightened out enough I would actually O)
> 
> For those of you who O on your own just late... has it actually moved O day up or just make you have a stronger O?Click to expand...

I can't 100% say that it didn't work. The anovulatory cycle looked like I ovulated, but AF never showed... So, I had assumed it was anovulatory. However, after my appointment today, I'm not sure. As far as it working sometimes and not others, my BFP's both resulted in MC... So, my body just hasn't been the same since. I can't expect it to be. I guess I should have expressed the months that I took it... 

1st time = Sept... blighted ovum found in Dec, forced bleed
2nd time = Dec... cycle I assumed was anovulatory, but maybe not actually, started AF in Feb after forcing the bleed again
3rd time = Feb... blighted ovum found in May, forced bleed
4th time = May... Possible ovulation on CD28 but forced bleed before realizing
5th time = June... Ovulated on CD25 but body has started a new cycle without a proper bleed according to my temps

So, it would be foolish of me to assume that everything should work perfectly after 2 long, drawn out MC's in 1 year. MC unrelated to Soy... progesterone levels are rubbish! :( It will be treated soon though.


----------



## sma1588

hey megg i c it says u found some anwsers...what anwsers would those be ?i hope its good!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls fx megg you will have your bfp soon why you no what wrong hun xxx


----------



## vanillastar

Megg33k said:


> I can't 100% say that it didn't work. The anovulatory cycle looked like I ovulated, but AF never showed... So, I had assumed it was anovulatory. However, after my appointment today, I'm not sure. As far as it working sometimes and not others, my BFP's both resulted in MC... So, my body just hasn't been the same since. I can't expect it to be. I guess I should have expressed the months that I took it...
> 
> 1st time = Sept... blighted ovum found in Dec, forced bleed
> 2nd time = Dec... cycle I assumed was anovulatory, but maybe not actually, started AF in Feb after forcing the bleed again
> 3rd time = Feb... blighted ovum found in May, forced bleed
> 4th time = May... Possible ovulation on CD28 but forced bleed before realizing
> 5th time = June... Ovulated on CD25 but body has started a new cycle without a proper bleed according to my temps
> 
> So, it would be foolish of me to assume that everything should work perfectly after 2 long, drawn out MC's in 1 year. MC unrelated to Soy... progesterone levels are rubbish! :( It will be treated soon though.


Im sorry for your losses. My body is still trying to get back to normal after a natual miscarraige in June at 8 weeks. I have been spotting brown for 3 days now so hopefully AF will show her ugly face so I can start a new cycle and hopefully ovulate this time.


----------



## vanillastar

Okay girls I need Help!! I called my dr to see if I could get something to start my cycle since its been almost 6 weeks since my miscarraige. I have had brown spotting for 4 days now, first day super light, and last 3 just when I wipe but more and my dr thinks this brown spotting is AF!! So that would mean Im probably CD3, she said count my cycle days from the spotting because its probably all I will have since my lining shed completely during m/c.

I want to try soy this cycle to have a stronger/earlier O. I was planning on taking it CD3-7 should I start today? Do you really think this is CD3? The only thing confusing me is that my cervix is high and a lil soft and shouldnt it be low and firm during the begining of the cycle? I need advice please!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Megg~ So glad you have the answers you need. It's amazing to me how we are women from all walks of life from all areas of the world and we come together with the goal to support and inform one another. I thank you and all the Ladies here on this Board for that.:hugs:

Today is CD5 and I will start my soy tonight. I'll let you know at the end of the month how it affected me.:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

sma1588 said:


> hey megg i c it says u found some anwsers...what anwsers would those be ?i hope its good!

Oops! I totally meant to update in here too! I'll post the long version at the end of this post, but I have a severe progesterone deficiency. It will be easily fixed, but not until I see my new fertility specialist on the 28th of this month. Until then, I'm to have a natural, non-TTC cycle and lose as much weight as possible between now and then. So, I'm off Soy... probably for good. It served me well though. But I expect I'll have other drugs to use after the 28th, and my next bean won't be a soy bean! :(



caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls fx megg you will have your bfp soon why you no what wrong hun xxx

Thanks, hun! I definitely think I have a real chance now!



vanillastar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I can't 100% say that it didn't work. The anovulatory cycle looked like I ovulated, but AF never showed... So, I had assumed it was anovulatory. However, after my appointment today, I'm not sure. As far as it working sometimes and not others, my BFP's both resulted in MC... So, my body just hasn't been the same since. I can't expect it to be. I guess I should have expressed the months that I took it...
> 
> 1st time = Sept... blighted ovum found in Dec, forced bleed
> 2nd time = Dec... cycle I assumed was anovulatory, but maybe not actually, started AF in Feb after forcing the bleed again
> 3rd time = Feb... blighted ovum found in May, forced bleed
> 4th time = May... Possible ovulation on CD28 but forced bleed before realizing
> 5th time = June... Ovulated on CD25 but body has started a new cycle without a proper bleed according to my temps
> 
> So, it would be foolish of me to assume that everything should work perfectly after 2 long, drawn out MC's in 1 year. MC unrelated to Soy... progesterone levels are rubbish! :( It will be treated soon though.
> 
> 
> Im sorry for your losses. My body is still trying to get back to normal after a natual miscarraige in June at 8 weeks. I have been spotting brown for 3 days now so hopefully AF will show her ugly face so I can start a new cycle and hopefully ovulate this time.Click to expand...

Thanks! :hugs: I'm sorry about yours as well. Try to be patient with yourself. Its hard, I know! But, your body is recovering as much as your heart is. 

Long version of my update behind the spoiler tag... because its very long:


Spoiler
I got to my doc's office at 10:25am. There were 2 guys and one woman with 2 children who she didn't seem to need to have any control over waiting already. I really thought I'd never get to see her, as I figured I'd already be in prison for slaying the stupid woman and her obnoxious kids. They were jumping on the chairs, running around, trying to climb the wall while holding on to the receptionist's ledge, panting like dogs, flipping over chairs, playing some "game" where they would hold their hands up to their eyes like binoculars and ask each other "Are you in 1 piece or 2 pieces?" and whatever the other one said was always the wrong answer... This game is very loud, and it went on forever. One of them proceeded to go to the parking lot alone (at maybe 7?) and came back in spilling an entire McDonald's breakfast platter on the floor... pancakes, hashbrown, eggs, etc. Some poor girl came in right after me who had a 10:30am appointment and sat through all of this too. The 2 guys got called in, but I got called in before the woman with the kids or the girl with an appointment... odd, but okay. It was 11:30am I think? So, not ages, but felt like ages.

Anyway, the nurse comes in to do blood pressure and temp and says to me "Do you not have a gynecologist set up yet?" I told her that I didn't have one I liked at the moment. Keep in mind, my paperwork stated my reason for the visit was "discuss lab results" because that was part of it. Anyway, she then says, "Well, you need to get that done, because she can't keep doing this. It isn't her job." She's referring to my doctor, in case you wondered. Odd... Its not my doctor's job to discuss my test results with me? Because, I think it might be!

Well, my blood pressure was 149/84. I wonder why! I was annoyed with the kids, fuming about what the nurse said... OF COURSE IT WAS HIGH!

My doctor comes in and is perfectly nice. I keep my thoughts about the nurse to myself, because I didn't want to taint the appointment with that at the very beginning. First, I explain that I've been eating better and trying to be more active to no avail (my 10lb loss seems to fluctuate on the day... some days its 10lbs, some days its 1lb... I think my scale sucks). Anyway, we talked about that for a bit. She said that she thinks I might be gaining some muscle mass, which I doubt... but it was nice to hear. Then, she said that she also thought I might be retaining some water because of the weather, so I had probably lost even if the scale wasn't showing it. We moved on from there for the moment.

Then, I asked about the 2nd fertility clinic referral. She said they won't even return her calls anymore. So, that's out. She said that some specialty places here (fertility clinics, child psychologists, etc) only accept referrals from ONE of the 3 hospitals. So, they're probably ignoring her because she's not with their "preferred" hospital. What a bunch of shit. Anyway, I told her about the FS I hated leaving the clinic I'd been to and some new guy taking over. She asked me to call right then and get a consult scheduled, so I did. I have an appointment on Aug 28 @ 10:30am.

I asked her about my progesterone level and showed her my chart. She said that she actually wondered if it had been done on the wrong day, because my level was almost double what it had been every other time it was checked. After seeing my chart, she said without question that I had it done 3 days too late. She agrees 100% that I did ovulate and my level barely rises afterward. She confirmed that it could have caused everything, because it probably didn't ever rise enough to sustain an embryo past the very, very beginning stage and never got high enough to have the sharp drop required to instigate the bleed. She all but said "mystery solved." She also agreed with me splitting my chart and calling this CD4, even though there was no bleed other than the super light spotting. Apparently, there wouldn't be much to shed since I probably didn't form much of a lining anyway. So, I really did have it all figured out! :thumbup: Maybe I should just get the degree to make my life easier. :winkwink: Although, she wants to wait for the FS to prescribe the progesterone supplements, because she said they would know more about the dosage and whatnot.

Anyway, we touched back on the weight thing, and she asked if I'd consider not trying this cycle and going back on Phentermine. Well, with the FS appointment coming up, I didn't really want to try this cycle anyway, because I don't have my post-O progesterone supplements... So, it would just end in heartbreak again anyway. Obviously, I agreed right away. Phentermine is how I lost the weight before, so I'm more than happy to do it that way again. She stressed that I absolutely couldn't TTC while taking it, but the paperwork tells a different story and my old OB/GYN who prescribed it said it would be fine. So, I'm not quite convinced, even though I'm perfectly happy with not trying this cycle.

So, I do feel like I got somewhere. I feel like I have the answer I needed. Knowing that I wasn't talking nonsense about the test being done the wrong day and whatnot feels really good. I'm also glad she isn't so closed-minded that the number on the paper is the end-all-be-all of things... That she wasn't so high and mighty (like so many doctors are) to admit that there are flaws in blood tests because of human error. She was absolutely certain that I had it right though... She said she absolutely didn't believe I hadn't ovulated. So, I did ovulate on CD25... and I had a fairly normal cycle... other than terrible freaking progesterone levels.

I mentioned the estrogen dominance thing, and she doesn't think that's what I'm dealing with. So, we didn't go any further into that option. 

All in all, I came away very happy. I didn't quite get what I hoped for, but I got something better! I got my freaking answer! I'm quite certain as to why I've lost my babies... and I think we can now prevent it from happening again for the same reason! Obviously, something can always go wrong that's not within our control, but I will NEVER allow another to be lost due to insufficient progesterone levels! I feel so free, vindicated, hopeful... but I do feel a bit sad that I didn't have a chance to prove it before losing the 2nd one, as I was pretty sure that this was the problem even back then... even before losing the first one! It was just that no one would listen to me! :growlmad:

Either way... I have my answer now... I can't live in the past! Apparently I needed to live through what I've lived through to be allowed to find my answer. So, that's the way it is and I can move forward... ONWARD AND UPWARD!

Sorry that this was a novel... but it is! LOL Thanks for the love and support! I couldn't do it without all of you! :hugs:


----------



## vanillastar

Megg I am so glad you got some answers! It sounds like you have a really great dr. :thumbup: Hopefully now once you are back to ttc again you will get a super sticky bean real soon.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! I'll keep you all updated, even if I'm jumping ship on the Soy. It really did serve me well, and I loved it compared to the Clomid! I believe I wouldn't have even conceived my 2 little beans if it weren't for the Soy. My body just sort of failed them. However, it was the loss of the both of them that allowed me to find out how to save my future beans. For that, I'm forever grateful! 

I wish you all the best of luck, and I really will still be around to answer questions and whatnot. :hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

Glad you got some answers, Megg. Now that you know what your body's doing, I'm sure you'll get your sticky BFP in no time!!


----------



## vanillastar

Well I started the soy today. Took 100 mgs, plan to take it CD3-7. 

Should I start opks earlier? If so when do you recommend? Normally I dont O until CD30.

I'll let you all know how it works out for me.


----------



## Megg33k

You should start OPKs about 3 days after your last dose... So, CD10! :)


----------



## vanillastar

Anyone doing soy notice that it raised your temp? Ive taken it two days now, going to take my third in about an hour and this morning my temp was higher then normal.


----------



## Megg33k

It can raise your temp, although I'm not really sure how. Based on the science behind it, it shouldn't... just like Clomid shouldn't... but they definitely can! LOL

P.S. Love your avatar!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

I am going on day 3 of my soy. I take 120mg or 3 tablets at night. First night I was hot, second night a little queasy tonight we shall see. So far so good lots of twinges but I am also feeling very "loving". I started my on CD5 and will continue thru CD 9.


----------



## vanillastar

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> I am going on day 3 of my soy. I take 120mg or 3 tablets at night. First night I was hot, second night a little queasy tonight we shall see. So far so good lots of twinges but I am also feeling very "loving". I started my on CD5 and will continue thru CD 9.

Good luck! I havent felt any twinges yet :( I was hoping I would be able to.


----------



## caz & bob

well didnt get my bfp off soya this month af has landed so all natural this month for me xxxxxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

caz & bob said:


> well didnt get my bfp off soya this month af has landed so all natural this month for me xxxxxx

:hugs: good luck with the next cycle! :dust:


----------



## Moondance

Hi ladies, there is a lot to read here, so I'm just skimming over the thread really rather than in depth reading...

But I was wondering what is meant by "taking soy"...
How does one take soy as a supplement?

And what is it supposed to do for you?


----------



## Megg33k

Moondance said:


> Hi ladies, there is a lot to read here, so I'm just skimming over the thread really rather than in depth reading...
> 
> But I was wondering what is meant by "taking soy"...
> How does one take soy as a supplement?
> 
> And what is it supposed to do for you?

Taking soy as a supplement involves taking Soy Isoflavones like Clomid. It does work for most people. If you don't need Clomid, you don't need soy. They should be considered essentially the same thing when determining if they're useful to you. Soy Isoflavones require twice the amount of a Clomid dose for the same effect... So, 100mg of Soy = 50mg of Clomid. You take it just like Clomid... usually either CD3-7 or CD5-9... although it can really be any 5 days as long as you start no later than CD5.


----------



## dan-o

I'm getting back on the soy for one cycle :)

I know I said I wouldn't, because it made me feel irritable & bloated, but sod it, I'll try anything right now, lol! xx


----------



## SidneyGirl

I think I may have screwed up my cycle with Soy, I was so excited on CD 15 when I thought I was getting what looked like a start of a positive OPK 6 days earlier then normal....until they kept coming six days later I have no idea if any are positive but why so many days, if they are all negitive but why so dark for so many days? Totally confused this cycle and I think I may have caused this on myself.

The reason there are two for CD 20 I went and bought a few OPK tests from the Dollar Store to compare to the Internet ones I get and it was so much lighter then the internet ones...I wonder if the internet ones are garbage this month anyone ever have "bad" tests?


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun you probuly have i haven't took soya this cycle i want me body back to normal xxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Well, AF got me. :cry: I loved the soy though. Had a wonderful cycle, early O, no symptoms. Got my hopes up though. Will try it again this next cycle, but feeling pretty hopeless at the moment. Oh well, I'll bounce back tomorrow after I'm done throwing my pity party.:blush:


----------



## Megg33k

SidneyGirl said:


> I think I may have screwed up my cycle with Soy, I was so excited on CD 15 when I thought I was getting what looked like a start of a positive OPK 6 days earlier then normal....until they kept coming six days later I have no idea if any are positive but why so many days, if they are all negitive but why so dark for so many days? Totally confused this cycle and I think I may have caused this on myself.
> 
> The reason there are two for CD 20 I went and bought a few OPK tests from the Dollar Store to compare to the Internet ones I get and it was so much lighter then the internet ones...I wonder if the internet ones are garbage this month anyone ever have "bad" tests?
> 
> View attachment 107265

I would say that your internet ones are more sensitive than the $Tree one. If so, you might have only had 2-3 days of positives on a less sensitive brand that would have really only shown your true surge, iykwim?


----------



## Beckic

Hi girls,

Sorry to barge in - have been stalking you all for a while!!
I am currently on a break before i start down the adoption route - so because old habits die hard and I just cant stop TTC I have tried soy this month.
I ovulate on my own (our infetility is unexplained) - but thought I would give the soy a go in the hope it improves my egg quality / quantity - and cos you never know!

I took 80mg CD 3-7 and always have pretty regular cycles so expected to ovulate as usual around cd14.

Side effects were fine - had a few hot flushes - but nothing like the IVF drugs - but then on cd 8 and cd9 I had really bad ovualtion pains. I assumed this was my ovaries starting to work and got quite excited - but from yesterday (cd10) the pains have completely gone away.
I cant have ovulated on cd 9 right? That would be crazy??

It was just an experiment so if it doesnt work iits nto the end of the world - but gutted that I might have ovulated alreadyand missed it? :dohh:

Just wondering if any of you had had ovulation pains early on that went away - and then ovulated later?

good luck to everyone - and sorry Squireel that the witch showed up :hugs::hugs:

Bx x


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Greetings All~

I did soy CD5-CD9. No signs of ovulation yet but today I had real sharp ovulation pains. I am going to try an opk to see if I've started. My temps have been normal but I've been feeling really frisky since yesterday, otherwise no other body signals. I am hopeful my cycle will be shorter this month.

One side effect I had was feeling really hot during the night, so bad I had to get up and get a ice cold glass of water to make my body temp go down. 

D~


----------



## SidneyGirl

So I emailed saveontests.com the pictures I posted above because I thought I really screwed up my cycle taking Soy, and I got an email back and they say all those tests are negative. So I kept testing everyday and today CD 23 I got a "true" positive I can actually see that the test line is the same color as the control. So I guess I am going to O late this month rather then early like I thought I am still puzzled by six days of dark OPK's.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

SidneyGirl said:


> I think I may have screwed up my cycle with Soy, I was so excited on CD 15 when I thought I was getting what looked like a start of a positive OPK 6 days earlier then normal....until they kept coming six days later I have no idea if any are positive but why so many days, if they are all negitive but why so dark for so many days? Totally confused this cycle and I think I may have caused this on myself.
> 
> The reason there are two for CD 20 I went and bought a few OPK tests from the Dollar Store to compare to the Internet ones I get and it was so much lighter then the internet ones...I wonder if the internet ones are garbage this month anyone ever have "bad" tests?
> 
> View attachment 107265

It looks to me like you O'd on CD 15 or CD 16. I read on another Board that sometimes you get the positives on the downward end of a surge just like you get faint ones on the upward end of a surge. I am not an expert but it's my opinion based on the pics that I state this.

I see that you see another surge on CD 23 so perhaps your body prepared for a surge and did not complete it. I am glad you got an answer either way.



*My Soy Update*

I have been getting really strong O twinges so I am hopeful that my cycle will not be as long this time. The good news is that I am ovulating it just looks like I do it late. Hopefully the soy will shorten that for me and I have a normal length cycle. I POAS this evening and got a faint line. My temps have not shifted but this may be the beginning of the O process so I have my fingers crossed as its only CD 14 for me. I have the "urges" and O twinges right now no other symptoms in sight yet. 

D~


----------



## dan-o

Beckic said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Sorry to barge in - have been stalking you all for a while!!
> I am currently on a break before i start down the adoption route - so because old habits die hard and I just cant stop TTC I have tried soy this month.
> I ovulate on my own (our infetility is unexplained) - but thought I would give the soy a go in the hope it improves my egg quality / quantity - and cos you never know!
> 
> I took 80mg CD 3-7 and always have pretty regular cycles so expected to ovulate as usual around cd14.
> 
> Side effects were fine - had a few hot flushes - but nothing like the IVF drugs - but then on cd 8 and cd9 I had really bad ovualtion pains. I assumed this was my ovaries starting to work and got quite excited - but from yesterday (cd10) the pains have completely gone away.
> I cant have ovulated on cd 9 right? That would be crazy??
> 
> It was just an experiment so if it doesnt work iits nto the end of the world - but gutted that I might have ovulated alreadyand missed it? :dohh:
> 
> Just wondering if any of you had had ovulation pains early on that went away - and then ovulated later?
> 
> good luck to everyone - and sorry Squireel that the witch showed up :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Bx x

Hi Becki, so sorry to hear all you have been through.

I ov'd naturally on CD7/8 a couple of cycles ago & CD10 last cycle, so ov on CD9 is deffo possible. I've also had a cycle (last september) where I geared up to ov on CD8 & didn't, it came around again a lot later that cycle. 

Feel free to have a look at my charts :flower:

xxx


----------



## vanillastar

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> *My Soy Update*
> 
> I have been getting really strong O twinges so I am hopeful that my cycle will not be as long this time. The good news is that I am ovulating it just looks like I do it late. Hopefully the soy will shorten that for me and I have a normal length cycle. I POAS this evening and got a faint line. My temps have not shifted but this may be the beginning of the O process so I have my fingers crossed as its only CD 14 for me. I have the "urges" and O twinges right now no other symptoms in sight yet.
> 
> D~

FX that you O really soon. 

As for me, no twinges or anything yet. Im only CD12, and usually dont O until CD30. Hopefully soy will move it up though. Oh well even if it doesnt Im already almost half way there. 

FX everyone gets BFP this cycle!


----------



## day_dreamer

Hey everyone.

Quick update from me - I'm on CD18 now and no signs of anything yet. Last cycle I didn't O until CD29 so there's plenty of time yet...

Fx'd for everyone :hugs:


----------



## Beckic

dan-o said:


> Beckic said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Sorry to barge in - have been stalking you all for a while!!
> I am currently on a break before i start down the adoption route - so because old habits die hard and I just cant stop TTC I have tried soy this month.
> I ovulate on my own (our infetility is unexplained) - but thought I would give the soy a go in the hope it improves my egg quality / quantity - and cos you never know!
> 
> I took 80mg CD 3-7 and always have pretty regular cycles so expected to ovulate as usual around cd14.
> 
> Side effects were fine - had a few hot flushes - but nothing like the IVF drugs - but then on cd 8 and cd9 I had really bad ovualtion pains. I assumed this was my ovaries starting to work and got quite excited - but from yesterday (cd10) the pains have completely gone away.
> I cant have ovulated on cd 9 right? That would be crazy??
> 
> It was just an experiment so if it doesnt work iits nto the end of the world - but gutted that I might have ovulated alreadyand missed it? :dohh:
> 
> Just wondering if any of you had had ovulation pains early on that went away - and then ovulated later?
> 
> good luck to everyone - and sorry Squireel that the witch showed up :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Bx x
> 
> Hi Becki, so sorry to hear all you have been through.
> 
> I ov'd naturally on CD7/8 a couple of cycles ago & CD10 last cycle, so ov on CD9 is deffo possible. I've also had a cycle (last september) where I geared up to ov on CD8 & didn't, it came around again a lot later that cycle.
> 
> Feel free to have a look at my charts :flower:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thank you for replying hun - and so sorry for your recent MC :hugs:

I am not sure what happened TBH - because I had definite OV pains for CD 8 and CD 9 on the right hand side - but then over the weekend - CD13, CD14 and CD15 I had them again - but this time on the left.
Either way we BD'd the last few days so hoping something might have happened!!

I think I'll wait to see when AF turns up to get proper idea of when i did OV as my LP is usually spot on 14 days - and then I'll have a think about whether I want to try soy again next cycle.
It was always a long shot.....
Hoping for good news for you soon sweets,

Bx x x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sma1588

hi ladies, i did the soy cd 3-7 at 80mg along with the metformin and i think it worked as far as bringing on AF because as some of you know i dont get them on my own...well today i got it on cd 39...now cd 1 yaaaaaay! will boost up on the soy again 3-7 hopefully i O this time and early


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic, Shanna! :hugs:

I'm off they Soy this cycle, and I think I ovulated yesterday on CD19! I'm SO excited! :yipee:


----------



## sma1588

awsome meg!!!!!!!!!!!! i hope u did and u get a bfp this time around. im in so much pain with cramps but im so happy i started on my own... maybe the tip to me starting on my own is soy and lots of BD hahahahha oh and metformin


----------



## Megg33k

Maybe! :)


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Megg33k said:


> Fantastic, Shanna! :hugs:
> 
> I'm off they Soy this cycle, and I think I ovulated yesterday on CD19! I'm SO excited! :yipee:

Awesome Megg!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sma1588

vanilla- i just noticed my OH and ure LO have the same names lol...



omg im cramping so bad does anybody know of anything to help with it ?


----------



## LifeIsPeachy

Hi ladies. I'm new and looking for Soy cycle buddies! I just took my last pills yesterday CD7. I took them CD2-4 160mgs and CD5&6 200mgs. I'm already getting some cramps and twinges today. Is that normal for being so soon after the last pill? Also does anyone know when I should start using my OPKs?


----------



## dan-o

I did the soy this cycle, cd3-6 160mg.

The only side effects I got at this higher dose are bloating & irritability, so not that bad really :)

I got my darkest +OPK today.. a respectable CD12 :)
I look set to ov tomorrow or tuesday, all systems GO GO GO!!! :sex:

Look how dark it is!!

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG00139-20100822-756.jpg


----------



## vanillastar

Yay for + opk dan-o!

AFM Would anyone care to look at my chart? I had a huge temp drop this morning, and I was even drinking last night! Lowest its ever been. I had some spotting the last few days but nothing so far today and its noon. I was thinking maybe AF as going to show without me even Oing first. Should I take an opk this afternoon? Any chance anyone thinks it could be O? When I checked earlier my cervix was pretty high, to high to tell for sure but I thought it was kinda soft, but not open yet. And I have some watery cm.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e1470


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely could be O! I expected a HUGE drop! LOL Have you seen my chart? Now THAT is a HUUUUUUUUUUUGE drop! :haha:


----------



## LifeIsPeachy

Wahoo for a +OPK!


----------



## Charisse28

YAY for positive OPK!! I am on my last day of soy CD5-9. This month I did CD1+2 120mgs, CD3+4 140mgs and I'm doing 160mgs tonight. Last month I O'ed exactly 7 days after my last pill. Hopefully it will be the same this month or a little sooner. Going to sprinkle plenty of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for all of us!


----------



## sma1588

question------
would it make a big difference if i missed a day of soy or should i just do all 5 days?
i was going to do cd 1-5 but missed day 2 so should i take it to day 5 or 6?


----------



## day_dreamer

Little update from me:
I'm on CD26 and am getting slightly stretchy EWCM (only 0.5cm or so this morning) so I'm thinking that might be a sign I'm about to O? I didn't get any EWCM until CD38 last month so it's looking like the increased soy is doing it's job.
I'm going to poas later to see what it says...but I'm considering arranging to insem tomorrow and the following 2 days just in case...ooooo I don't know! this is our first cycles and I'm all at 6s and 7s now lol


----------



## Megg33k

sma1588 said:


> question------
> would it make a big difference if i missed a day of soy or should i just do all 5 days?
> i was going to do cd 1-5 but missed day 2 so should i take it to day 5 or 6?

Just do through 5. Its fine! :hugs:



day_dreamer said:


> Little update from me:
> I'm on CD26 and am getting slightly stretchy EWCM (only 0.5cm or so this morning) so I'm thinking that might be a sign I'm about to O? I didn't get any EWCM until CD38 last month so it's looking like the increased soy is doing it's job.
> I'm going to poas later to see what it says...but I'm considering arranging to insem tomorrow and the following 2 days just in case...ooooo I don't know! this is our first cycles and I'm all at 6s and 7s now lol

I'd definitely look at arranging the insem.. Anytime you start to see stretch... I'd just be on the safe side! :thumbup:

AFM... I feel like an impostor in here now! I'm not taking it anymore! I sort of miss being a "Soy Lady" for real! But, my chart seems to have confirmed ovulation! So, I can't complain too much!


----------



## Soy Happy

Hi Ladies,

I felt compelled to post a message here regarding soy isoflavones and conception. It worked for me and I have a perfect baby boy as the result.
I'm hoping to encourage any of you who are trying this unorthodox method of conception to not give up and have faith.

I'm peri-menopausal and have been since I was 35. I had two children by the age of 30 and wanted one more. When we decided it was time to try, I couldn't conceive. This went on for FIVE years!! The desperation and heartbreak was so overwehlming sometimes that I would lose it and break down for days. The OPK's never, ever were positive...ever. I had AF, but she was irregular. I remember being in bed and begging God to take away the desire to have another baby. He didn't. It was a very hopeless time for me and the only people that understood were strangers online on various websites. Those women had the same pain I did and at least I knew I wasn't the only one. One website, soulcysters, were chattering about taking soy and conceiving. I read every single page regarding the procedure and the effects and success that some of them were having. I gave it a try. It worked.
The first month I took 90mg and nothing happened. The second month, same thing. I decided to up the dose and I took 180mg on days 5-9 (i think) and I got the first positive OPK! Unfortunately, I didn't conceive. I kept it up for two more months and finally I got a BFP. To say I was happy would be an understatement. I actually didn't believe it for a couple of days and I have the tests to prove it :) But it was real and it did work---I got my baby.
I used bio-identical progesterone cream ( I have major deficiency) from my +OPK until my first trimester was finished. I had no side effects from the soy except a small uterine fibroid that's gone now. Absolutely no complications during pregnancy either. It was wonderful and amazing that an over-the-counter supplement fixed my sorrow in five months. Please don't give up. Nothing helped me except soy isoflavones.
As you read this, keep in mind that I was a 40yr old with irregular periods for five years and an insane progesterone deficeincy. Lots of things going against me having another child, but he's here and he's a gift!! Born July 9, 2009

Hope this helps someone---I really do. xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Soy Happy! :hugs: I cried reading that! I also have a severe progesterone deficiency... How low was yours?


----------



## babywearinmum

Hi just wondering if any of you experienced lower temps while taking soy?

I have taken it in hope it kick starts ov and my temps are noticebly lower and on a nice steady line (excuse the one I have discarded had a rubbish nights sleep)

Did any of you ladies notice this? I am hoping its a good thing! :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

It looks nice... but can I ask why you took it CD19-23? That's... odd... to say the least! LOL Very unconventional!


----------



## babywearinmum

I haven't had my first af since I gave birth nearly 14 months ago.

I have read and seen it can kick start ov (im breastfeeding) as it lowers estrogen and helps to release an eggy :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! Wow! I didn't know! Very nice! Well, I wish you the best! The temps certainly look good! :hugs:


----------



## babywearinmum

Megg33k said:


> Oh! Wow! I didn't know! Very nice! Well, I wish you the best! The temps certainly look good! :hugs:

Thanks :hugs:

I really hope it works! :happydance:


----------



## Nise

Wow, Soy Happy that is such a brilliant and encouraging post. Congratulations, I'm so glad you hung in there and got your dream.

I think I posted here about a month ago when I started my first cycle on Soy I took 100mg CD5-9 - I was really pleased that I managed to delay O by a couple of days. I had a great post O chart but alas it didn't amount to anything. For the first time in years I got AF pains on and off for about a week before she was due so I was surprised when she came that she was so light - but ho hum. So I'm now on CD7 and once again taking the soy at 100mg CD5-9 - Seeing if I can make it to CD14 for O!!! Had a major temp drop this morning though so did an emergency opk which was negative - Phew! 

Good luck everyone. I see Prayerful Hope got her bfp - lets hope the rest of us follow suit. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... I hope this is it for you, Nise! You definitely deserve it! :hugs:

PrayerfulHope did get her BFP... but she wasn't on Soy anymore. She got it naturally against the opinions of many medical professionals! She was told it would never happen... and it totally did! I couldn't be happier for her! Her first post in her pregnancy journal made me cry! She's such a sweet, amazing person, and she so deserves her little Squishy!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Nise

Thanks Megg. I love it when somebody beats all the odds and proves the so called experts completely wrong. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Nise said:


> Thanks Megg. I love it when somebody beats all the odds and proves the so called experts completely wrong. :hugs:

Me too! :) Another girl I just adore sort of had a similar "against the odds" story today too! After 5 losses all before 6 weeks/before seeing a heartbeat... and after heavy bleeding for a few days, she saw a heartbeat for the 1st time ever today! I'm definitely :cloud9: for the BnB girls today! Love this place! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I meant to post in here earlier too... It seems I'm off Soy for good. I had my FS consult today, and we have a clear plan of action! I <3 him! :cloud9: If you're interested, you can read about it in my FS Recap! Link is to my journal post!

The short version is that we're probably going to start injectables and IUI very soon! He was really wonderful.... a lovely man, who has been through fertility treatment and got his degree because he hated the way people were treated by their doctors!


----------



## Soy Happy

Megg33k~

I haven't had a progest test since I was pg, but the last pre-conception test I had I think it was below 10pg/ml (i'm not sure if that's the correct way to say it). I remember the doc said it needed to be in the range of 20-25 and it wasn't anywhere near that. I'm getting tons of hormone tests in the next few weeks and I'm positive a progest test will be done.

Unfortunately, I'm up to my old tricks again. Peri-menopause has reared its ugly head and I'm heading back into the doc office to start the process of fixing these pesky, flucuating hormones.....thankfully, I'm done having babies cause I'm completely exhausted (and deliriously happy) and can't imagine doing it for the fourth time!!


----------



## Megg33k

Soy Happy said:


> Megg33k~
> 
> I haven't had a progest test since I was pg, but the last pre-conception test I had I think it was below 10pg/ml (i'm not sure if that's the correct way to say it). I remember the doc said it needed to be in the range of 20-25 and it wasn't anywhere near that. I'm getting tons of hormone tests in the next few weeks and I'm positive a progest test will be done.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm up to my old tricks again. Peri-menopause has reared its ugly head and I'm heading back into the doc office to start the process of fixing these pesky, flucuating hormones.....thankfully, I'm done having babies cause I'm completely exhausted (and deliriously happy) and can't imagine doing it for the fourth time!!

Aww! Well, I wish you all the luck in the world, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Nise said:


> Wow, Soy Happy that is such a brilliant and encouraging post. Congratulations, I'm so glad you hung in there and got your dream.
> 
> I think I posted here about a month ago when I started my first cycle on Soy I took 100mg CD5-9 - I was really pleased that I managed to delay O by a couple of days. I had a great post O chart but alas it didn't amount to anything. For the first time in years I got AF pains on and off for about a week before she was due so I was surprised when she came that she was so light - but ho hum. So I'm now on CD7 and once again taking the soy at 100mg CD5-9 - Seeing if I can make it to CD14 for O!!! Had a major temp drop this morning though so did an emergency opk which was negative - Phew!
> 
> Good luck everyone. I see Prayerful Hope got her bfp - lets hope the rest of us follow suit. :hugs:

I've also taken soy this month to delay ov, it's worked, I held off until CD14! Fab!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Megg33k said:


> I meant to post in here earlier too... It seems I'm off Soy for good. I had my FS consult today, and we have a clear plan of action! I <3 him! :cloud9: If you're interested, you can read about it in my FS Recap! Link is to my journal post!
> 
> The short version is that we're probably going to start injectables and IUI very soon! He was really wonderful.... a lovely man, who has been through fertility treatment and got his degree because he hated the way people were treated by their doctors!

I'll have to get this doctor's name!! My company has two insurance options and I just called the one I'm not on currently to see if I could switch during open enrollment and still be covered if I got pg, or if there was a waiting period after going on the plan for infertility treatment. (They cover IUI/IVF whereas my current insurance does not). And I'd be covered, and no waiting period! So I'm going to switch insurance and start demanding tests/whatever in January. I'll need to check to see if your doctor will be in that network though... I hope so. It's rare to find a doctor who actually listens and knows what you're going through! So happy for you to have found him! :hugs:

Oh, and I keep meaning to ask you - yay me for finally remembering when I'm on BnB :haha: -- With your severe progesterone deficiency, what were your symptoms? Did you get a lot of spotting after O, or anything like that? Very curious as I wonder if my progesterone is low, but haven't ever been tested. My current OBGYN wants me to try for over a year before doing anything. Well, that's next month, but now I'll be waiting for January!


----------



## Nise

Megg33k said:


> I meant to post in here earlier too... It seems I'm off Soy for good. I had my FS consult today, and we have a clear plan of action! I <3 him! :cloud9: If you're interested, you can read about it in my FS Recap! Link is to my journal post!
> 
> The short version is that we're probably going to start injectables and IUI very soon! He was really wonderful.... a lovely man, who has been through fertility treatment and got his degree because he hated the way people were treated by their doctors!

Glad you finally met a doc who understands, it makes such a difference. Sounds exciting and I Really hope this works for you. But secretly I hope you get your bfp before then. :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Hi ladies, so today is my 5th and last day of soy for this cycle. I am pleased to report that the temps have stayed down and the opks have stayed negative. I'm on CD9 today. (or course the bases have been covered for early O - just in case) :winkwink:


----------



## SidneyGirl

Just to let you ladies know this was my first month on Soy I did CD2-6 150mg each night I got my BFP today at 12DPO!!!

Good Luck to you all!!


----------



## Nise

SidneyGirl said:


> Just to let you ladies know this was my first month on Soy I did CD2-6 150mg each night I got my BFP today at 12DPO!!!
> 
> Good Luck to you all!!

:wohoo: Congratulations, that's awesome news. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you. :happydance:


----------



## ineedaseed

lots of success stories in here, congrats to all :happydance:

i have a 28 day cycle. can someone advise how much i should take and on which days please? thanks :thumbup: xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Congrats on the BFP! Awesome! This is my second month taking it, so I'm hoping for some good news very soon, (please!!!)

ineed, probably should start on days 3-7. That's the middle of the road. Also 100mg is probably a good starting dose. Taking soy earlier will lead to more follicles of lesser quality, where taking it later will lead to fewer follicles of more mature quality. But 3-7 is right in the middle. last month I took 120 mg days 3-7 (since my pills are 40 mg each couldn't do exactly 100). I normally O around CD 17 - 20, and I O'd on CD14! Was so thrilled. Waiting to O this month, but assuming I'll have similar results.

Good luck!


----------



## wanting2010

SidneyGirl said:


> Just to let you ladies know this was my first month on Soy I did CD2-6 150mg each night I got my BFP today at 12DPO!!!
> 
> Good Luck to you all!!

Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Megg33k said:


> I meant to post in here earlier too... It seems I'm off Soy for good. I had my FS consult today, and we have a clear plan of action! I <3 him! :cloud9: If you're interested, you can read about it in my FS Recap! Link is to my journal post!
> 
> The short version is that we're probably going to start injectables and IUI very soon! He was really wonderful.... a lovely man, who has been through fertility treatment and got his degree because he hated the way people were treated by their doctors!

Excellent news megg! Good luck & I hope you get your BFP really quickly now!!


----------



## ineedaseed

Thanks Squirrel :hugs: 
just waiting for af to arrive! x


----------



## Megg33k

SquirrelGirl said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I meant to post in here earlier too... It seems I'm off Soy for good. I had my FS consult today, and we have a clear plan of action! I <3 him! :cloud9: If you're interested, you can read about it in my FS Recap! Link is to my journal post!
> 
> The short version is that we're probably going to start injectables and IUI very soon! He was really wonderful.... a lovely man, who has been through fertility treatment and got his degree because he hated the way people were treated by their doctors!
> 
> I'll have to get this doctor's name!! My company has two insurance options and I just called the one I'm not on currently to see if I could switch during open enrollment and still be covered if I got pg, or if there was a waiting period after going on the plan for infertility treatment. (They cover IUI/IVF whereas my current insurance does not). And I'd be covered, and no waiting period! So I'm going to switch insurance and start demanding tests/whatever in January. I'll need to check to see if your doctor will be in that network though... I hope so. It's rare to find a doctor who actually listens and knows what you're going through! So happy for you to have found him! :hugs:
> 
> Oh, and I keep meaning to ask you - yay me for finally remembering when I'm on BnB :haha: -- With your severe progesterone deficiency, what were your symptoms? Did you get a lot of spotting after O, or anything like that? Very curious as I wonder if my progesterone is low, but haven't ever been tested. My current OBGYN wants me to try for over a year before doing anything. Well, that's next month, but now I'll be waiting for January!Click to expand...

All the info about the doc and the clinic is here. I was posting it for a friend in OH. So, there you go!

I do get post-O spotting due to it... Also, I've only been getting very light (if any) AF. I can help you work out what sort of tests to ask for once your insurance is changed over, if you like! We still need to do coffee sometime! :)



Nise said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I meant to post in here earlier too... It seems I'm off Soy for good. I had my FS consult today, and we have a clear plan of action! I <3 him! :cloud9: If you're interested, you can read about it in my FS Recap! Link is to my journal post!
> 
> The short version is that we're probably going to start injectables and IUI very soon! He was really wonderful.... a lovely man, who has been through fertility treatment and got his degree because he hated the way people were treated by their doctors!
> 
> Glad you finally met a doc who understands, it makes such a difference. Sounds exciting and I Really hope this works for you. But secretly I hope you get your bfp before then. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! :hugs: Hoping yours is any day now too!!!



Nise said:


> Hi ladies, so today is my 5th and last day of soy for this cycle. I am pleased to report that the temps have stayed down and the opks have stayed negative. I'm on CD9 today. (or course the bases have been covered for early O - just in case) :winkwink:

Woohoo!!! :yipee:



SidneyGirl said:


> Just to let you ladies know this was my first month on Soy I did CD2-6 150mg each night I got my BFP today at 12DPO!!!
> 
> Good Luck to you all!!

CONGRATS! :hugs:



ineedaseed said:


> lots of success stories in here, congrats to all :happydance:
> 
> i have a 28 day cycle. can someone advise how much i should take and on which days please? thanks :thumbup: xx

I agree with Squirrel... Aim for 100-120mg (depending on the size of your tablets) on CD3-7. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## dan-o

Well I'm 5dpo today on this lovely jubbly soy cycle, and the symptom spotting has started already!
My boobs are HUGE and starting to get quite tender now, plus I also have the odd cramp.
Wish I could fast forward to friday, so I can reliably test, lol!!!! :haha:


----------



## Nise

:growlmad:Rant Alert:growlmad:

I am completely down on soy today. All my fertility signs are out of kilter and looks like FF will predict CD9 O with the dreaded dotted lines (I think it was CD10 - as last night I felt a lot of pain in my right ovary & had fertile CM all day) but temps suggesting otherwise having shot up the day before opk+ which I got yesterday eve. Interestingly yesterday's opk at lunch time was neg. (I use the smiley face ones so no line squinting required). Today's temp even higher now I don't know what to think! :wacko:


----------



## lovepink4

Hello everyone! I'm on my second soy cycle, first one i did 80mg CD 3-7, didn't have any signs of ovulation or anything and my cycle was 35 days! My usual is 29-30, I tried not to get too excited when it hadn't started but you all know how that goes! So I don't think I ov'd last cycle. This cycle I took 120mg CD 3-7, and I had pain on my right side all day Saturday, and off and on since then, and I've had sensitive nipples since Saturday night. Has anyone else had sensitive nipples right before ovulation? My OPK isn't quite positive yet, but it's getting darker. I'm hoping the sensitivity is from the changes in my hormones, and that I didn't mess anything up. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, do any of you use EPO? if so did you feel a little more dried out then normal untill O time? then does it bring on the egg white cm? this is the first month ive stuck with taking it everday so im not sure


----------



## ineedaseed

sma - i found mine increased a couple of days before i thought i ovd.


----------



## sma1588

ok i was just thinking "oh no it made me go opposite and its going to mess it all up" i hooooope i see more so i know when O is gonna happen as im not temping this cycle i didnt want to stress myself out anymore right now...

anybody else take EPO...


----------



## Nise

sma1588 said:


> ok i was just thinking "oh no it made me go opposite and its going to mess it all up" i hooooope i see more so i know when O is gonna happen as im not temping this cycle i didnt want to stress myself out anymore right now...
> 
> anybody else take EPO...

I do, but only up to O. I take 1000mg a day along with a glass of pink grapefruit juice. I can't say that I've noticed much change in my CM's habits between non-soy and soy cycles, generally starts showing about 3 days before O. I did take a higher dosage when I first started 3000mg but all that gave me was spots! Good luck, I hope you have a successful cycle and the stretchy stuff turns up soon. :flower:


----------



## sma1588

Nise said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> ok i was just thinking "oh no it made me go opposite and its going to mess it all up" i hooooope i see more so i know when O is gonna happen as im not temping this cycle i didnt want to stress myself out anymore right now...
> 
> anybody else take EPO...
> 
> I do, but only up to O. I take 1000mg a day along with a glass of pink grapefruit juice. I can't say that I've noticed much change in my CM's habits between non-soy and soy cycles, generally starts showing about 3 days before O. I did take a higher dosage when I first started 3000mg but all that gave me was spots! Good luck, I hope you have a successful cycle and the stretchy stuff turns up soon. :flower:Click to expand...

thanx... so far i have heard it shows up about 3 days before from a few ppl now so i hope it shows up for me too......wow 3000 mgs that just sounds like alot. did it make you cramp alot or anything else besides the spots


----------



## Nise

sma1588 said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> ok i was just thinking "oh no it made me go opposite and its going to mess it all up" i hooooope i see more so i know when O is gonna happen as im not temping this cycle i didnt want to stress myself out anymore right now...
> 
> anybody else take EPO...
> 
> I do, but only up to O. I take 1000mg a day along with a glass of pink grapefruit juice. I can't say that I've noticed much change in my CM's habits between non-soy and soy cycles, generally starts showing about 3 days before O. I did take a higher dosage when I first started 3000mg but all that gave me was spots! Good luck, I hope you have a successful cycle and the stretchy stuff turns up soon. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> thanx... so far i have heard it shows up about 3 days before from a few ppl now so i hope it shows up for me too......wow 3000 mgs that just sounds like alot. did it make you cramp alot or anything else besides the spotsClick to expand...

No just spots. The soy has made me a bit crampy though - I'm one of the lucky ones usually and if it wasn't for the blood I wouldn't notice AF at all - but this past one after the first soy cycle, I started cramping on and off about a week before AF.


----------



## sma1588

hmmmm maybe its the soy giving me the cramps this time. i wont mind the cramps though if it gives me a bfp this cycle. the only bad thing is now with being a little dry we have to use a little lube TMI and im afraid its going to kill all the little swimmers. we dont have the pre seed and what not


----------



## Nise

Ooo, SMA, I hope OH's :spermy: have high resistance. It's hard to know what to do for the best sometimes. 

Well, up-date on my current soy cycle. Still no cross hairs am now thinking maybe I o'd on CD12 guess tomorrow will tell.


----------



## sma1588

i think something is going to happen in a few days or so im actually getting a more wet,creamy,sticky cm now! yay wow who knew some1 could be excited over that


----------



## ineedaseed

soy arrived - first 2 pills popped....fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## sma1588

good luck! i hope we all get little soy beans this cycle or time around !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck to my Soy girls! :hugs: Sorry I've abandoned the supplement... but I'm stabbing myself with my new drugs starting tomorrow! So, it is what it is! I hope you all get your SoyBeans!


----------



## sma1588

i wish u the best of luck megg and hope it works for you. i was also thinking that could be an option for us after we have tried for so long.


i think after all the questions about EPO and soy its working for me and i think O time may be just around the corner. i have some clearish cm and its getting more streatchy i just hope the egg actually pops out and im getting some cramps today but who knows if thats from O


----------



## Nise

That's great news SMA, I really hope you can do away with the lube now. Good luck, hun. :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Megg33k said:


> Good luck to my Soy girls! :hugs: Sorry I've abandoned the supplement... but I'm stabbing myself with my new drugs starting tomorrow! So, it is what it is! I hope you all get your SoyBeans!

Good luck to you to with the new drugs. Keep us posted - I think this should become the 'Soy or whatever else it takes' thread :rofl:

Well, I'm still a bit flummoxed with this cycle, I suppose there's always hope but I'm really not feeling it. I think I might up the dose next cycle and maybe start taking the soy earlier. Hmm decisions, decisions. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! I did hope you wouldn't mind if I kept popping in! It really should be "or whatever else it takes"... I know that's where I am now! :rofl:

Upping the dose might work... You're looking for a later ovulation, aren't you? Starting earlier would probably not aid in that. Hmm... Its all so tricky! I hate it!

AFM... I just got off the phone with the pharmacy that is shipping my Follistim and HCG trigger shot meds. I'm glad I called, because the order hadn't been processed correctly yet. But, never mind that. They got it processed and called for a CC# to pay the co-pay from my insurance. Brett, a very nice man who was amazingly helpful, said "your insurance company did well, my friend... very well indeed." I kind of laughed, because I knew a lot would be covered... but WOW! I had NO IDEA *how* well they'd do! I just got $1200.00 worth of medication shipped to my home for $32.50! :yipee: ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNND.. It'll be delivered tomorrow, probably between 8a-2p... definitely before I need to use it between 7p-9p! SO EXCITED! :happydance:


----------



## Nise

Wow, Megg. I'm impressed - it takes them several days to send an A4 piece of paper in a flimsy envelope over here! And yes, I am trying to delay O - it seemed to work on first cycle but not sure where I stand with this one - FF may be right and it's CD10 which would be normal or I might be right and it's CD12. Guess I'll just sit it out till the end of the cycle - one things for sure, it will go one way or the other. :flower:


----------



## ineedaseed

fab news megg :happydance: bargain you got there! good luck! 

i hope we all get lucky beans this month, this ttc lark can be tedious and we all deserve our babies now we have been through enough :hugs:


----------



## Nise

ineedaseed said:


> fab news megg :happydance: bargain you got there! good luck!
> 
> i hope we all get lucky beans this month, this ttc lark can be tedious and we all deserve our babies now we have been through enough :hugs:

Here here, Inas. Never a truer word were spoken. :hugs:


----------



## wishbaby3

My doc said that it looks like I ALMOST OV but its like a race horse that preps to get out of the stall but then panics when the gate opens. lol So i am looking for something to boost my OV and looked into soy... HELP!? lol

how do i do this?


----------



## Megg33k

Nise said:


> Wow, Megg. I'm impressed - it takes them several days to send an A4 piece of paper in a flimsy envelope over here! And yes, I am trying to delay O - it seemed to work on first cycle but not sure where I stand with this one - FF may be right and it's CD10 which would be normal or I might be right and it's CD12. Guess I'll just sit it out till the end of the cycle - one things for sure, it will go one way or the other. :flower:

Yeah, when I said I was supposed to start using the med tomorrow, they started to react. They called the clinic and got it faxed over whilst I waited on the phone! I was quite pleased!

CD12 isn't really all that bad. Hmm... Have you been taking it CD5-9 so far?



ineedaseed said:


> fab news megg :happydance: bargain you got there! good luck!
> 
> i hope we all get lucky beans this month, this ttc lark can be tedious and we all deserve our babies now we have been through enough :hugs:

Bargain for sure! :) I definitely hope we all get those elusive BFP's this cycle! We've sure paid our dues!!! :hugs:



wishbaby3 said:


> My doc said that it looks like I ALMOST OV but its like a race horse that preps to get out of the stall but then panics when the gate opens. lol So i am looking for something to boost my OV and looked into soy... HELP!? lol
> 
> how do i do this?

Well... It depends on what tablet sizes you have available. I'd suggest as close to 100mg as you can take starting either CD3-7 or CD5-9. Take them around the same time each day (though its not crucial)... And, take the whole dose at one time. That's it. Easy peasy! :)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey ladies! I've been on vacation, but now catching up. I know it's been a few days since you asked, but SMA, I took EPO with the soy (came in the same capsule), and good lord I was practically drowning in CM. But that's never been an issue for me, I've always had a lot.... So, it did what it was supposed to do, but I wasn't a fan! :shipw: 

I'm in the TWW of my second cycle of soy. Couldn't do ovulation tests this month due to our vacation, but I O'd some time last week. I've decided not to take soy next month if it doesn't work out. Going to go back to all natural, except for the prenatal vitamin....


----------



## sma1588

i had a little more cm the other day actually alot more i went to the bathroom and kinda felt like i peed my self i was soaking wet lol. so i guess thats when i was o-ing or getting ready too so i think im now in the 2ww and not taking the epo now. we shall c what happens next


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I HATE HATE HATE that feeling!!! :rofl: so many times I have run to the bathroom thinking I've peed my pants somehow!


----------



## sma1588

well at first i was like hmmmm y am i soaking wet, then i thought well maybe it was from "the night before" then remberd nothing happend the night before lol so it had to be O cuz im still getting a little streachy cm but its slowly getting more cloudy


----------



## wishbaby3

question..... Ive never gotten stretchy cm till after ive OVed before hand its kinda stretchy (just a tad) and a little cloudy, but after i OV it gets a bit stretchier (about 4 days after a pos opk) but still not by much...

Any ways to help this? we get paid on thursday, but i dont know if ill OV by then, so cheap ideas here as well please! on thursday im going to get preseed and instead cups... (will use these during the day, since hubby doesnt always get home at a decent time so well be baby dancing before he goes to work,lol)

Sorry i know, TMI


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hello Ladies,

Sorry i havent posted in awhile but ive been having a few problems.

Has any ones cycle been longer or a period missed due to soy. This was my third month of taking it and im now on CD50 with not a :bfp: in sight????????

Ive been having really bad cramps too. Im abit worried ive mucked things up?????


xxxxx


----------



## Joyful09

Okay I am on page 93 of this post and I plan on reading the rest, but I just had to post. I have been stalking different forums for months. I have been ttc since 12/09 & I have learned alot from all the ladies. I wanted to have somewhere to go where people would understand all the signs, symptoms, disappointment, the need to encourage & be encouraged, & just plain old hey I know how you feel. So here I am on CD 2 and plan on taking soy for the second cycle on day 5. I have 2 girls 15 & 10, and surprisingly I wanted to have a third. I am older (38) but was checked out by a fertility doctor and I am fine. My husband doesn't want to do any drugs so this is why I am trying the natural herb route to maybe give me the boost I need. He has called me obsessed not very nice but I do get like especially went AF comes but feeling positive today. 
Looking forward to reading the more recent post to see where everyone is on their cycle.
Last month on soy my cycle was lengthened from a forever 28 cycle to 30, but it gave me a good lp. Just bought a bbt thermometer today excited to be able to view my cycle.


----------



## wish2bmum

I'm going to read back as only just come accross this thread, but am experiencing a long cycle after taking Soy for the first time. I'm CD37 and ov'd last cycle CD32, no sign of ov yet this cycle and am too worried that Soy may have mucked me up! anyhow off for a read....................


----------



## kimmie0620

This is my first cycle using soy and it made me OV late by two days..it also worked out better though...i was taking opks but gave up on them and on cd 16 husband and I bd && out of habit put my butt against the wall for 30 mins so the swimmers would go where they needed too (lol) and that night out of curiosity i took a dollar tree opk and it was just as positive as can be...next day i OV.....right now i am on cd 21 && 5dpo...i usually have a cycle of 28-30 days ...now i have acne really bad and don't normally get it til a couple of days before AF...don't know if soy has something to do with it.....also i have been feeling some twinges the past few days....&& lot of creamy CM 
hopefully i will get my BFP


----------



## kimmie0620

kimmie0620 said:


> This is my first cycle using soy and it made me OV late by two days..it also worked out better though...i was taking opks but gave up on them and on cd 16 husband and I bd && out of habit put my butt against the wall for 30 mins so the swimmers would go where they needed too (lol) and that night out of curiosity i took a dollar tree opk and it was just as positive as can be...next day i OV.....right now i am on cd 21 && 5dpo...i usually have a cycle of 28-30 days ...now i have acne really bad and don't normally get it til a couple of days before AF...don't know if soy has something to do with it.....also i have been feeling some twinges the past few days....&& lot of creamy CM
> hopefully i will get my BFP

oo I took soy cd 1-5 200mg except cd1 where i took 160 mg


----------



## Joyful09

Well it's been super quiet in here. I just finished reading the whole post 235 pages. I finished taking soy yesterday cycle days 5-9 so now just waiting to ovulate than on to the dreaded 2ww. This will be our 10th cycle trying to conceive. I would do more I think but my husband wants it to be natural if it happens. We are getting to the age that we need to consider it. I am hoping for the best this cycle a bfp. So hopefully I will ovulate on a good day. Sometimes during that 3 fertile period we only get one day to bd. I promised myself this cycle that we are doing it no matter what even if it is a little forced. 
Off to look around this forum now that I am done reading this one.


----------



## Megg33k

I hope it works for you, Joyful! :hugs:


----------



## kimmie0620

Joyful09 said:


> Well it's been super quiet in here. I just finished reading the whole post 235 pages. I finished taking soy yesterday cycle days 5-9 so now just waiting to ovulate than on to the dreaded 2ww. This will be our 10th cycle trying to conceive. I would do more I think but my husband wants it to be natural if it happens. We are getting to the age that we need to consider it. I am hoping for the best this cycle a bfp. So hopefully I will ovulate on a good day. Sometimes during that 3 fertile period we only get one day to bd. I promised myself this cycle that we are doing it no matter what even if it is a little forced.
> Off to look around this forum now that I am done reading this one.

I've been reading it and am on pg 131 so far... i bought my pills like 3 months ago but wanted to make sure i could give it a try...&& knew plenty about them...i have serious google issues and wanted the every detail...then i found this thread soooo wonderful 
good luck hope to see you :bfp:


----------



## day_dreamer

This doesn't look good :s

Medicinal herbs to become illegal in EU


----------



## Megg33k

Boo! :(


----------



## ButterflyBaby

Hi everyone!! It's been ages since I last posted in here so I thought I'd pop by and say hello!

Soy seemed to work for me for a couple of months. Ny cycles seemed to be settling down. But I still didn't fall pregnant and after two regular cycles, I had another long one and I don't think I ovulated. 

We had been trying to get pregnant for a year and everyone around me seemed to be getting pregnant...

Long story short - I went back on the pill this month :( sone financial stuff came up and I was getting more and more stressed out about ttc and it just seems like it's not meant to be right now :(

I'm going to stay on the pill for a few months, maybe til Christmas, focus on losing sone weight and then maybe try again next year :(

I hope ttc is going well for everyone else. I hope you all get your bfp soon x


----------



## sma1588

i tested the other day and got a bfn on a dollar store test but i bought 5 test so i will be doing another 1 tommorow and every other day until af shows which should be in about 8 days now if she shows (according to last cycle)


----------



## Nise

Good luck, hun would love to see you getting your soy bean! 

I'm on CD7 of my third soy cycle - I threw all the rules out of the window this cycle and started it on CD1 :shrug: I've also added FertilCM to the equation - we'll see.


----------



## Rebuslover

Hello soy ladies :flower:
I used to post on this thread around march/April this year so I wanted to pop it as I thought that you may like to know that soy worked for us :cloud9: This is our first cycle back ttc using soya after a 4 month ttc/soy break (when I know I didn't ovulate for two out of those 4 months) we got our :bfp: this morning! I took it on days 2-6 and because i definitely ovulated, with more ovulation symptoms, I can say with confidence that it really does work :thumbup:
all my oh and I need is for our wee soya bean to keep sticking. Good luck to all you ladies and loads of baby dust! x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Rebus! :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

congrats!!!!!

now if my body would figure out what its going to do. AF is on her way buit just wont show up and its making me mad! i just want to start a stronger dose of soy to hopefully catch and stick...


----------



## Megg33k

I might have the start of a BFP! Totally un-soy related... but had to share. I'm not prepared to call it a BFP yet... but there's certainly something on my test day... whether its meaningful or not, that remains to be seen!


----------



## Joyful09

Meg33k oh that would be SO awesome!!! Keep us posted! I have read alot of your post and you are very helpful to others.
On CD 17 and O'd on CD 15 hoping for the best only had a chance to bd once, but that's all it takes.


----------



## Rebuslover

Megg33k said:


> I might have the start of a BFP! Totally un-soy related... but had to share. I'm not prepared to call it a BFP yet... but there's certainly something on my test day... whether its meaningful or not, that remains to be seen!

soy or no soy that sounds promising! Fingers crossed megg x x x


----------



## sma1588

yay megg thats great.... well i might have to get some info from u on IUI. we have decided that could be an option for us after OH is tested after we try the clomid rout if nothing happens now. we have decided to give 1 year more before we do that but that will include doing the clomid if needed then IUI if that doesnt work


----------



## Megg33k

Whatever info you need, Shanna! Just let me know! :)


----------



## sma1588

ok will do...i just hope that we dont have to go that far but if we do i will be tracking u down! hehe


----------



## kimmie0620

Megg33k said:


> Whatever info you need, Shanna! Just let me know! :)

I hope you have your :bfp:
good luck

I gotta ? I know you helped a lot of others....
I took soy last month cd 1-5 2oo mg and it didn't work
should i try to take it again this cycle???
i felt myself O last month and saw drastic changes....
should i give my body a rest or try cd 3-7
Thanks


----------



## Megg33k

I'm confused, Kimmie! You said it didn't work, but you felt yourself O and saw drastic changes. What didn't work? LOL I'd take it 3-7 instead of 1-5.... I don't usually recommend taking it that early. :shrug: Of course, that's up to you!


----------



## kimmie0620

Megg33k said:


> I'm confused, Kimmie! You said it didn't work, but you felt yourself O and saw drastic changes. What didn't work? LOL I'd take it 3-7 instead of 1-5.... I don't usually recommend taking it that early. :shrug: Of course, that's up to you!

it didn't work cause i didn't get pregnant lol,
i also thought i took it wayyy too early 
im gonna take it tonight for cd 3-7
thank bunches


----------



## Megg33k

kimmie0620 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused, Kimmie! You said it didn't work, but you felt yourself O and saw drastic changes. What didn't work? LOL I'd take it 3-7 instead of 1-5.... I don't usually recommend taking it that early. :shrug: Of course, that's up to you!
> 
> it didn't work cause i didn't get pregnant lol,
> i also thought i took it wayyy too early
> im gonna take it tonight for cd 3-7
> thank bunchesClick to expand...

That doesn't mean it didn't work! The Soy doesn't actually help you conceive! It only really helps you ovulate or strengthen your ovulation... Its role stops once O has happened. It can't do anything else!


----------



## sma1588

so today is cd 38 for me and i could have sworn that af was comming last week but it still isnt here. i still have a mixture of cloudy yet slightly watery cm ....

now i know after i post this i will start in a few days !


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hey girlies! I have just ordered some Soy Isoflavones online, so hopefully they'll be here in the next day or so, so I can take then CD3-7 (is that right??).

We've been TTC for 5 months now, but my cycles arn't regular after being on the pill for so long. My most recent was 36 days & according to my CBFM I ovulated on CD23, so I'd like to bring that forward!

x


----------



## jojo-m

I can recommend days 2-6 for earlier ovulation hun, only worked by about a day but it was enough to finally get my bfp after 19 months! x


----------



## xsarahbellax

Ooooh ok, thanks for the heads up! I only ordered it this afternoon, so not sure it'll arrive by tomorrow (CD2) - I couldn't find it in Boots, Adsa or Tesco, and couldn't understand the mg/dosage in Holland & Barrett, so ordered online!

Congrats on your bump!! 

x


----------



## sma1588

hey every1 havnt been on here in a while but after trying the soy 3 times i think it brings me up to O but just isnt strong enough so i ordered clomid 50 mg to start with then if notthing happens with that then OH will have a SA done. i just think it makes more since for us to do it that way. and on top of that everywher i looked doesnt carry the soy anymore so that doesnt help....i cant wait to take it or get a bfp right before it comes (my luck)


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

sma1588 said:


> hey every1 havnt been on here in a while but after trying the soy 3 times i think it brings me up to O but just isnt strong enough so i ordered clomid 50 mg to start with then if notthing happens with that then OH will have a SA done. i just think it makes more since for us to do it that way. and on top of that everywher i looked doesnt carry the soy anymore so that doesnt help....i cant wait to take it or get a bfp right before it comes (my luck)

Greetings~

I am taking Soy and I got mine at Wal-Mart in the Vitamin Aisle. They were less than $7.00 and it has helped my cycles so much!

Good Luck!

Megg!!

That's awesome and I am super excited for you! Keep us posted.

I have a question for you as well.

If I start taking Soy on day 2 at 200mg should I stay consistent and take 200mg to day 6? I wanted a stronger O this cycle and thought the increased dosage would help.


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, I would stay at the same dosage! :)

I guess my update would be that my 1st IUI failed. So, I actually chose to move on to IVF instead of trying it a 2nd time. So, I start IVF on Nov 1.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Thank you Megg! I wish you much success on your next part of your journey!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hey girls. My Soy arrived this morning, so I took my first 100mg dose with breakfast. Hoping it'll bring ovulation forward, as at CD23 it's a little late. Fingers crossed! x


----------



## Trishg21

Hi ladies!

I was wondering if you guys think Soy would help me at all. I just got off BC in Dec. I had AF right after that but since then nothing. I am currently on CD 52 with no signs of AF. I am not sure if I ovulated or not since I wasn't using OPK's and I just barely started temping. But I am considering doing temping, OPK's and soy next cycle (whenever it comes).

What do you guys think?


----------



## Megg33k

I think you need to give your body a lot more than a month or 2 to get back on track after BC. Putting more stuff into it will likely make things worse than better. I wouldn't mess with it at all yet, honey. Just give yourself some time. BC isn't a happy substance... You might have a few months to wait for things to get straightened out... but that might be necessary so your body is prepared to carry a pregnancy. Let nature take its course for a little while... I wouldn't look into anything until at least 6 months. Wishing you tons of luck though! :hugs:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Megg33k said:


> I think you need to give your body a lot more than a month or 2 to get back on track after BC. Putting more stuff into it will likely make things worse than better. I wouldn't mess with it at all yet, honey. Just give yourself some time. BC isn't a happy substance... You might have a few months to wait for things to get straightened out... but that might be necessary so your body is prepared to carry a pregnancy. Let nature take its course for a little while... I wouldn't look into anything until at least 6 months. Wishing you tons of luck though! :hugs:

I agree, wait 6 months after coming off of BCP. Those things can mess your body's natural flow up big time, especially if you have been on them for a long time. 
You might find that your body regulates your cycle naturally by the 6 month time period. If not, try the soy!


----------



## schnoodle

Hi Girls,

I dont have any problems ovulating as far as i know but we have been ttc for over a year now wth no luck so i have some soy to try to see if that helps. i have a 28 day cycle and normally ovulate cd14

i have 40mg tablets so would you start on a 80 mg dose or 120?? im on cd3/4 today so going to try it tonight. any help would be appreciated xx


----------



## Megg33k

I wouldn't... If you have a perfect 28 day cycle with a textbook CD14 ovulation, the only soy is probably going to do is mess it up. Perhaps you should consult a doctor if you've been trying unsuccessfully for a year... But, I don't think Soy is the answer for you, sweetie. I can't do you any good... only harm, probably.


----------



## jojo-m

Congratulations megg I see your expecting! My little soy baby arrived on the 18th and she is just perfect! 

So happy for you that you got your bfp! Happy and healthy pg to you! X


----------



## schnoodle

oh bugger. the drs wont do anything for another year...


----------



## Megg33k

jojo-m said:


> Congratulations megg I see your expecting! My little soy baby arrived on the 18th and she is just perfect!
> 
> So happy for you that you got your bfp! Happy and healthy pg to you! X

Thanks, honey! Congrats on your little Soy Bean! :hugs: I went the IVF route in the end! But, we're ecstatic!



schnoodle said:


> oh bugger. the drs wont do anything for another year...

Sorry, sweetie! :hugs: I hope you get your BFP way before the next year is up!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

schnoodle said:


> oh bugger. the drs wont do anything for another year...

It's worth a shot, contrary to what Megg said (sorry meg! :flower:) even if you ovulate it doesn't mean that everything in your cycle is perfect, or you may not have a strong ovulation. It can make your cycle longer, but it helps promote a bigger, better ovulation with increased progesterone during your TWW which can help a sticky baby. Don't forget that many, many ovulating women are put on Clomid to help them achieve pregnancy for this very reason.
Make sure you get OH's sperm checked if you are in fact ovulating. So many people forget that 40% of infertility is caused by the man's sperm.


----------



## schnoodle

^^thanks sweetie i decided to give it a go for a cycle and see what happens il monitor my body and do opks i cant chart due to a disability i have which means i barely sleep. i took 120 mg so well see what happens. i kenw some people took it to boost ov i just couldnt find any to atually chat to - most people on here take it when they have problems ovulating- but that not my issue.

its different in the uk, my dr wont even do basic bloods till we have been trying 18 months-2 years and then there is a 6 month wait in my area just to get referred x


----------



## Leilani

Hi schnoodle - I took soy to boost my ovulation, and I really felt it. Didn't do me much good mind you - as me taking it didn't have the power to increase DH's sperm count!

Your doctor is an arse.


----------



## schnoodle

lol thanks hun, he is an arse but thats just how things seem t be over here xx


----------



## Megg33k

I really hope it does help. Nessa is right... It doesn't mean your cycle is perfect. I just know that it could go either way when there's not a super obvious problem. I really, really hope it works for you!


----------



## schnoodle

thanks megg hun x


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Glad you decided to give it a try. Just remember your cycle will probably be a little longer and since it can increase progesterone in he LP your LP might go a little longer. Also your boobs will probably be super sore after Ovulation and feel heavy! It's all the extra progesterone. 
Good luck honey!


----------



## schnoodle

thanks for the tips hunny! it seems to be making me horny??!!! oh, and moody! xx


----------



## DOBBY

Hi there, was hoping someone can help? Have been trying to conceive for just over 5 years, Have been under fs for a year and was seeing doc for about 18 months before that and wasn't too worried in the 2 years before that due to having 2 ops and family stresses. We have been put in the unexplained category but have had a couple of low progesterone tests, OH's SA fine, lap and dye clear apart from 2 small spots of endo. Fs will not prescribe clomid so was thinking about trying the soy isoflavones, my cycles are anything between 24 to 28 days but i start spotting between 3 and 5 days before af arrives. Which days should i take them? and how many mgs? I have bought some from tesco today they are 40 mg capsules but after reading the ingredients it says containing 10% soya isoflavones. Sorry this is long winded but wanted to get a bit of back ground info up as i really don't want to mess this up, any help would be much appreciated, thankyou.x


----------



## alienchick017

I am on my 1st round of soy. I had read that it made a difference if you gradually upped the dose over the 5 days so that's what I've been doing. Tonight is my last dose and I was wondering if anyone else who took it felt twinges in their ovaries while taking it? I used to feel twinges when I ovulated but now I have a tiny cyst that "leaks" so I feel a little pain off and on all through my cycle and can't figure out if its from my ovaries going into overdrive trying to get a eggy ready or if I wouldn't be feeling that until time to ovulate? Either way I'm excited. I have read so many positive posts about soy!


----------



## Megg33k

I felt ovary twinges when I took it, yes. Its pretty normal.


----------



## SliceofPie

bump


----------



## SliceofPie

Anyone get a BFP by taking Soy? I'm going to try it for the next cycle and start temping as well. Read through many posts and just wondering if anyone noticed an improvement in ovulation due to take these supplements?


----------



## Megg33k

I did, but neither worked out. Not the soy's fault though.


----------



## Ronahe

Hi ladies, I took soy isoflavones for the first time in august. I'm suppose to get my af tomorrow and I'm just crossing my fingers. Hopefully I'll get my positive after 8 month of trying.


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Rohane!


----------



## Ronahe

Thank you megg, I'm really hoping this would be my month.


----------



## Emma345

Hi ladies, as you can see I now have a little boy :) I have PCOS and after 18 months of trying the dr refused to help, so after a lot of research I decided to give SOY isoflavones ago....I took them for 2 months and they worked!! Before this I had 2 cycles in a year and wasn't ovulating at all. Now the thing is we are going to TTC again in January, what would you ladies do...try without taking them or use them straight away?

Thanks x


----------



## Ronahe

Omg I'm so excited I just took a pregnancy test today and found out I'm pregnant. Soy did help me and I got pregnant just using it once. Baby dust to all. Emma I don't know much about soy to be honest. I took 160mg on CDs 5-9. And it worked for me. Hope it works for you and good luck


----------



## LilMama062007

Hi my name is Cheyanna and I am on my first cycle of soy and im in the 2ww im on 3dpo hoping this works for me i have had two miscarriages this year one in February and one in may i was on clomid for the miscarriage in may.Im hoping and praying the soy works for me i have read this thread and am convinced that soy works so i guess i will update you in 11days


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello Ladiesssssss :)


We've been trying to conceive for what feels like an eternity!!! (1 year NTNP and 2 full years of TTC)

Anyways after all natural cycles and 2 losses, were using SOY :)... i did CDs3-7 160mg and 200mg for the last 2 days. and i do believe i may be actually ovulating today CD10... but will confirm this in a few days x


----------



## Catalia

Hi ladies, can anyone in the UK let me know how much soy you have been taking and where you have got it from? Have found it only in holland & barretts but only at 750mg?
Thanks in advance x


----------



## Stinas

Just started taking my soy cd 5-9. 
I have read a good amount of this thread and am very anxious. I have long irregular periods and have been O very late. I hope this works. DH & I have been TTC for a year now.


----------



## jojo-m

It worked for me Hun I had late ovulation tried days 3-7 first month then 2-6 second month which is when I got bfp!! 

Good luck!  x


----------



## goodvibes2

im on my 3rd Cycle of Soy. hopefully this is the month. I o'd like 13 days early. :)


----------



## oorweeistyin

Catalia said:


> Hi ladies, can anyone in the UK let me know how much soy you have been taking and where you have got it from? Have found it only in holland & barretts but only at 750mg?
> Thanks in advance x

Hi Catalia, 

I got mine in Tesco 40mg and I took 3 at night on cd 3-7 this is my first month of trying them.......so watch this space! :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## Kaibella

Hi everyone. I just found this forum. I have PCOS along with balanced translocation(4;8). I need clomid to O because of the PCOS, and I have a 50/50 chance of having a viable pregnancy due to the BT. I have already had two m/c within two months time. So, DH and I have a long road ahead of us. AF should arrive in about a week(currently on BCP) and I will be starting SI. I am very optomistic after hearing so many success stories.


----------



## InHishands44

Hello ladies. What began as stalking has become a real connection to all of you....especially those of you from the very posts. I have read over 100 pages of this thread and finally skipped to the end to see how some of stories ended especially Mrs Woolf. did you ever get your BFP? Meggs and Moggy, thanks so VERY much for your tireless love and encouragement, even when you have had heartaches yourselves. I feel so alone and crazy in the my hope to have one more baby before my body just gives up. Again, thank you so much...ALL of you who have not only hung in there, but continued to check back for the rest of us. I know that I need you. Meggs, I'm SO HAPPY for you! I know you went IVF, but you got your baby! Ewok, Moggy...there are others but i cant see past threads and I forget easily:dohh: IO feel like Ive gone on some of these journeys with you womenfolk:hugs:
About me: 44 and married for the first time 18 months ago. I have a 9 year old gift from from God in pink and lace who is my joy. DH has no children and we would love to have at least one together. I REFUSE to accept that "Im too old". Sarah was 99 and the Lord opened that womb, and many others in Scripture. I BELIEVE God! I also believe that He has made good information and treatments available which do not try to take control from Him. I see soy as a way to get my body optiamlly ready for what He has already said yes to...I recently found out that I do not ovulate every month ALTHOUGH I have regualr cycles. My Follicular phase is sometimes short but my LP is always been around 12-13 days. Recently, I had a LP of only 9 days. This month, I have not ovualted and no AF. I am currently on cd 42. This has never happened. I normally have a 26 day cycle and ovulate on the 11-12. Since i got married, I've o'd as early as day 10 but never later than day 14. As you can guess, my heart is broken. I'm hoping soy will help with regular ovulation since that seems to be my greatest challenge. All bloodworks looks good and the ER says its doesnt look like Im perimenopausal. Si Im hopeing this 42= day cycle is a stress reaction to the holidays. When I look back, I may have had this trouble all along, and just never paid much attention to it. I wasnt sexually active, so it wasnt really an issue. I didnt know I could cry so much or feel so bad...
I currently take the following supplements:
ChasteBerry...Folic acid...CoQ10...Maca powder...B100 complex...DHEA (only 50mg)...iron...Vitamin C...and Vibrant Green super food. For whatever its worth, I feel FANTASTIC...now if I could just my period to start so I can add soy to the list. I already bought it! Again, much love and prayers to all of you. I'm officially in!:happydance:


----------



## jojo-m

What a story I wish you all the luck in the world for a speedy bfp, I remember all too well the pain every month it wasn't do! Xx


----------



## sweetspice

Does this work eating soy foods or milk?


----------



## Stinas

It's in a pill form


----------



## Leilani

sweetspice said:


> Does this work eating soy foods or milk?

You would need to drink something like 10 litres of soy milk to get the same as in 1 pill.


----------



## InHishands44

Thanks JoJo! Yes, I read your story as well and I thank you for continuing to check back on those of us coming up. I finally did get AF....YEA!!! Never thought I would say that, but I got her. I used parsley tea to get her going and it works!! Highly recommend it. I actually found out about it reading this thread:thumbup:....and belated congrats on your sticky little soybean.:happydance:
I am currently on day 4 of soy with no side affects. I started with 120mg righ off the bat! I take it at night with lots of water and I think that really helps.

Tons of prayer and sticky baby dust to all. 

Stinas, goodvibes2,...how did your cycles go this round with the soy? 

Hi Kaibella and welcome! How is your first round of soy going?


----------



## sweetspice

Stinas said:


> It's in a pill form

I know, but I was wondering because I am vegetarian and my "fake meats" are all soy.


----------



## InHishands44

Hi Stinas,
Unless youre fastidious about measuring things out (or the exactness is not that important right now) I would take the pills and then monitor my soy products intake. Soy Iso's dont have anything else in them....your soy products do. So unless your product labels are very detailed (and I prolly still wouldnt trust it for this), you really cant be sure of how much "plain soy" your getting in each serving. It would seem to me that your mg values would be off if you used soy products to get the dosage levels that are needed to imitate clomid. Remember, the ratio is approx 2:1 (120 mg of SI = 60mg of clomid). Also, too much soy can be counterproductive to fertilty, so you might want to keep that in mind as you look into uisng soy for your ttc journey. 
HTH!:winkwink:


----------



## Stinas

Thanks inhishands. Sweetspice was asking but good info!!


----------



## InHishands44

So....does anyone know what ACTUALLY happens if you take vitex with soy? I've read all over the internet that youre not suppoosed, but I cant get a real good reason for why not. I forgot about that when I started my soy on day 2, so for the first 4 days I took vitex and soy together. Ive read they will "cancel" each other, but I just cant see how. Anyway, I may have blown it before I start! Anyone have any experience with this and been okay?:cry:


----------



## InHishands44

Okay, event though I seem to be here by myself, thats okay. Maybe some other lady will stumble across this old thread and be blessed :kiss:
Well Im on CD 10 and my ovaries HURT! I havent felt anything like this in at least 10 years. I remember when I used to feel the ovulation process ramping up and oh how I hated it! Now, well praise the Lord! My last pill was CD 6 so I should O sometime between CD 11 and CD 16. Took an opk today and it was dark but not as dark as the control. Again, this is a huge blessing because I dont usually get that. Also, temps looking very good, although I had a weird jump this morning. Hoping its just the increase LH or sleeping too close to DH the hot box:winkwink:
My dosing: CD 1-4 120 mg CD 5 160. 
God bless and baby dust to all! I'll post back


----------



## Clobo

Hi

I didnt want to read and run, I used to look on here before i was taking clomid. Im not able to let you know much about Soy as i ended up going on clomid and then finally getting my BFP au natural!!

Good luck with everything and I really hope the soy works out for you

:dust:

xxx


----------



## pinkkitten74

PrayerfulHope said:


> Yes if you have too much soy it might be bad for you, but there is actually no evidence to back that up(no studies on humans, only animals). But if you only take soy in the beginning of your cycle and stay away from it the rest of the month it can actually boost estrogen and promote ovulation. Doc said it's like 'nature's clomid' if taken (soy isoflavones 80mg) for 5 days in the beginning of cycle (example, CD 2-7, 3-8, or 4-9)

intersting- was thinking for next cycle if it comes around


----------



## sugarpink

Hi there, i wondered if anyone could give me some advice please, I have pcos and have bought some soya isoflavones to see if it can help me to get pregnant. I will be starting them tonight and will be taking them over the next 5 days (days 4-8 of my menstrual cycle) I've bought the Holland & Barrett brand. What I'm a bit puzzled about is the bottle says each capsule contains 750mg, but the way i read it is that it's 23mg of Isoflavones plus whatever other ingredients it's made up of, does anyone else take these ones and if so am i right in thinking that its the 23mg per capsule that i need to take into account for each dosage? I've included the product information below, i just want a second opinion really just to make sure i get enough but don't take too much, also what dosage would you recommend to start off with? Many thanks. Michelle :0) 

Product Information
Each capsule contains: 
Soya Germ Isoflavones Concentrate (Soy Life)	750mg
standardised to contain 3%
Isoflavone	23mg
and 3% Saponins, 23mg)
Typical Soya Isoflavone Composition: 
Daidzin & Daidzein	12mg
Glycitin & Glycitein	7.0mg
Genistin & Genistein	2.5mg
Soya Saponins	23mg


----------



## hoping4my2

how many did u end up having


----------



## orchidflower

can anyone take this? like me... whos impatient and fed up of seeing neg tests lol


----------



## Guppy051708

hi there, im thinking of taking soy. I have severe pelvic organ prolapse (2nd degree uterine, 2nd degree rectal, 3rd degree bladder prolapse) and progressing endometriosis, so been advised to have our last baby sooner rather than later. (the POP cant be treated until im done with kids and endo increases risk of infertility). Anyways, the problem is that im not currently ovulting because i am BFing (DS2 is 8 months old). I dont want to give up BFing until he is at least 1 year, so i am hoping the soy will help. i dont have cycles and im charting and taking OPKs. ...hope this works...need to read back through this thread to see if its helped..i have no idea how much i should take. ...and is it okay to stay anytime since i dont even have cycles?


----------

